# Xiaomi MIJIA Laser Projector 4K version with 4K resolution launched.



## ethan3686

Xiaomi first launched the Mi Laser Projector in June 2017 and it was well received in the market such that the company raked in sales of 10 million yuan just 2 hours after it went on its first sale. The device came with a 9999 yuan price tag and despite the hype, was only able to provide an FHD resolution. The company has now launched the MIJIA Laser Projector 4K version with the same design, same price tag but a higher 4K resolution.

In terms of design, the MIJIA Laser Projector 4K version bears a similar design to the Mijia Laser Projector that was launched last year but that model comes with a white colour scheme while the new MIJIA Laser Projector is dark gray. The rest of the specifications are mostly similar. The Mijia Laser Projector comes with a 0.233:1 large depth of field and has an ultra-short focal lens design. The projector screen can be placed in the TV cabinet with the size adjusted to fit in. The wall can also be used as the screen and so, it does not occupy too much indoor space. The design also eliminates the cumbersome problem of wires scattered everywhere. The Laser projector itself only needs to be placed 49cm away from the wall in order to deliver 150-inch screen projection. For a 120-inch screen, the distance reduces to 34cm.

Xiaomi claims the laser light inside the projector has a shelve life of 25,0000 hours. That translates to up to 17 years usage if the projector is used for 4hours daily, meaning the laser is ultra-durable and long-lasting. Picture quality is assured as a result of the use of advanced laser fluorescence display technology (ALPD 3.0). The projector provides a red light ratio of 16% to 18%, wide color gamut, color quasi, with contrast comparable to the laser studio 3000: 1 screen contrast. The light source brightness can reach up to 1500 lumens which are of theatre screen level. The projector also diffuses its direct light source, allowing for more eye protection.

In addition, the Mijia Laser 150″ projector is capable of providing theatre-level audio-visuals right in the comfort of the sitting room. It also comes built-in with all the content available on the MIUI TV. The device equally has its own remote control which supports the Xiaomi universal remote control app. That means the Xiaomi universal smart remote can be used to operate the sophisticated device.

The MIJIA projector will go on its first sale on January 18 for 9999 yuan but presale will open on January 15. After the first sale, the price will then berth at 14,999 yuan ($2,220) which is the official retail price.


----------



## aerodynamics

So my Lune 4k order with several Chinese retailers and agents failed at the payment step. I figured it was the projector gods telling me no go on that model and to settle with the unopened PX800HD sitting in my living room or wait until something else came along. I guess this is it. Are pre orders on the Xiaomi site? Do they ship to the US?


----------



## ethan3686

No information yet. Its supposed to be on the site by 14th January. But its 15 jan right now. Maybe its supposed to be china only rihht now. Think this is the Chinese version anyway. Me too looking to pre-order.


----------



## ethan3686

More info -


----------



## ethan3686

The projector has 3x 2.1 hdmi ports..Which is unheard of in this price range. Also its not true 4k obviously. Its 3840x2160 with ALPD 3.0.

Nothing on 3D yet. But considering its a DLP chip 3D should be compatible.


----------



## qoopy

Well done Ethan.
5000 lumens (or is it 1500?) at this price, my resistance is crumbling....


----------



## qoopy

ethan3686 said:


> The projector has 3x 2.1 hdmi ports..Which is unheard of in this price range. Also its not true 4k obviously. Its 3840x2160 with ALPD 3.0.


Yes, good excuse to splurge on the new 48G cables.


----------



## blee0120

Was about to pre order but cant get the site to translate to English. Hopefully something works by the 18th


----------



## aerodynamics

Google translate works for me but it doesn't appear that they ship to the US.


----------



## silver-eye

From what I see, they only ship to China.

A pitty, was looking for delivery in Europe.


----------



## ethan3686

qoopy said:


> Well done Ethan.
> 5000 lumens (or is it 1500?) at this price, my resistance is crumbling....


That is ansi lumens. That is a good enough brightness with some ambient light. Ansi is always lower.


----------



## blee0120

aerodynamics said:


> Google translate works for me but it doesn't appear that they ship to the US.


That sucks. Was hoping to grab one. Guess I'll be paying more for one.


----------



## zeblods

blee0120 said:


> That sucks. Was hoping to grab one. Guess I'll be paying more for one.


Unfortunately it sucks yes...


----------



## teachsac

Posts removed. No where to buy or retail links:



> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-d...price-talk-where-buy-outside-deals-forum.html


----------



## qoopy

ethan3686 said:


> That is ansi lumens. That is a good enough brightness with some ambient light. Ansi is always lower.


So this is lower that Lune4K's 2200 ansi lumens?


----------



## wheelee

does the Lune & Xiaomi use the same DMD? do those DMD's have a maximum brightness carrying capacity, just like speakers, before they saturate or have overblown colors?


----------



## Troy LaMont

wheelee said:


> does the Lune & Xiaomi use the same DMD? do those DMD's have a maximum brightness carrying capacity, just like speakers, before they saturate or have overblown colors?


Same DMD hardware and keep in mind that the DMD is just a reflective device and 'should' be able to reflect back just as much light as it is given. There are other DLP (different hardware) that are putting out 5000-7000 (commercial) lumens.

Shame on the lumen output though...could have been something nice and yes, HDMI 2.1 is FAN--TASTIC AT THIS PRICE POINT! If they do the deal with Wal-Mart state side, I may look into it.

Edit: Maybe they are going away from the overly optimistic 'higher' lumens claims of their previous PJs which had no where near what they advertised? I think a lot of the tests on the PJs claiming 5000 lumens tested it at around 1500-1700 lumens anyway so they are being more realistic. 🤔


----------



## imhotep6

Oh wow! Can’t wait until this is available.


----------



## blee0120

I'm picking this up as soon as its available in the US


----------



## qoopy

Xiami could be using the 1500 lumen rated *DLP470TP* pico version that's typically paired up with LED source, while Lune4K is using the larger *DLP470TE* standard version capable of higher power.


----------



## wheelee

qoopy said:


> Xiami could be using the 1500 lumen rated *DLP470TP* pico version that's typically paired up with LED source, while Lune4K is using the larger *DLP470TE* standard version capable of higher power.


so DMD's also have a maximum limit in brightness although they are a reflective device. They too will saturate when used with higher lumen device - TP vs TE


OK just found this , but isn't the Lune 4K using the 0.66 dmd type?



> The DLP470TP is the most compact 4K UHD solution from DLP Products, and is optimized for size and power. Measuring 17 mm by 24.5 mm and supporting brightness levels up to 1,500 lumens, the DLP470TP can deliver 4K UHD quality to equipment such as mobile smart TVs and pico projectors.
> The *DLP470TE* is optimized for projectors needing over 1,500 lumens. This chipset is in a larger package, 22 mm by 32 mm, which enables it to withstand the heat generated by brightness levels *up to 4,000 lumens.*


----------



## qoopy

If the use of DLP470TP is confirmed, it would suggest perhaps Xiaomi is targeting the low end "mobile" segment of the market. A RGBW colour wheel could also be used to boost brightness.

It is also possible same chipset be used in the other budget 2000 lumens model, but operating beyond it's max power limit. Would be sad if this turns out to be true.

While DLP660TE is the obvious chipset of choice when it comes to performance, it is only likely to appear in higher end products such as the tri-laser models currently under development at Changhong and Hisense.

Time to put on hold the pre-order pending clarification on the matter?


----------



## Dat Nguyen

Is this a true 4K or 1080P support 4K, I saw the spec show 4K, but I can't read what it says in Chinese. Thanks


----------



## oni222

HDMI 2.1 is what has sold me.
I am ready to sell my Xiaomi UST Laser projector and upgrade to this puppy.

If anybody finds an online retailer that ships to the U.S please tell me. I will be buying one in a heart beat.


----------



## qoopy

First impression


https://www.touying.com/t-33695-1.html


----------



## ethan3686

qoopy said:


> First impression
> 
> 
> https://www.touying.com/t-33695-1.html


Cant understand a word with English translation!


----------



## oni222

ethan3686 said:


> Cant understand a word with English translation!


Sounds like they removed the keystone option.... 

Source: "Disadvantage 1: The fan sound is slightly louder. This is a good problem. The sound of the program is enough to suppress the fan sound. 

Disadvantage 2: If you are an old user, this generation will remove the function of the keystone control that can be adjusted according to the four corners of the keystone. I am shocked and become super troublesome. I play the same as playing the box game. The cabinet and laser TV were adjusted for at least half an hour. The previous generation sat on the sofa and used the remote control to complete it... This is estimated to be spit by the old user."

-To me it sounds like it is slightly louder (who cares since it sits far away from you and any movie is going to drown it out).
-No Keystone but one of the pictures shows a keystone... I am confused maybe no 8 point adjustments just 4?


----------



## ethan3686

Well I am not sure but doesn't hdmi 2.1 mean hdcp 2.2 compatibility automatically?

Also manual keystone correction isn't that big of a deal.
Just hope they price it better for international market.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Akihimura

from what i have seen on ********, its being sold for above $3000.. shouldn't it be moved to another forum?


----------



## oni222

ethan3686 said:


> Well I am not sure but doesn't hdmi 2.1 mean hdcp 2.2 compatibility automatically?
> 
> Also manual keystone correction isn't that big of a deal.
> Just hope they price it better for international market.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I got one of the very first HDMI 2.0 receivers from Pioneer and it did not have HDCP version needed for 4k. So even though it is very rare it does happen.

Honestly since we are talking about HDMI 2.1 I would bet money that it works with HDCP 2.2.

As for the pricing, I do not see any other UST Laser 4k projectors that can do 150" at this price. So even price gouged by gearlolbest it will sell very well.
Optoma's and LG's UST laser projectors cap out at 120" so for me that is a deal breaker.


----------



## rboster

Reminder the AVS Admin had to come in and delete some posts and issue an infraction:

AVS (outside of the designated areas) does not allow where to buy or street price discussions in the tech forum.

First thread at the top of the forum

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-d...price-talk-where-buy-outside-deals-forum.html


----------



## Troy LaMont

> @ethan3686
> Well I am not sure but doesn't hdmi 2.1 mean hdcp 2.2 compatibility automatically?


Not necessarily, HDCP is a layer on top of HDMI and it's up to the manufacturer to implement it. There are HDMI 2.0 equipped projectors that don't have HDCP 2.2 either (looking at you Chinese manufacturers).



> HDMI 2.1 is what has sold me.
> I am ready to sell my Xiaomi UST Laser projector and upgrade to this puppy.


 @oni222 , looking at the product page, the HDMI 2.1 is no longer listed on the images of the projector! I'd wait until we get further clarification as it could have been a marketing mistake.


----------



## Troy LaMont

There's a few hands on in China from the Xiaomi website. Use Google translate, so far it seems pretty good from the non-technical reviews. 

Link with pics


----------



## oni222

Troy LaMont said:


> Not necessarily, HDCP is a layer on top of HDMI and it's up to the manufacturer to implement it. There are HDMI 2.0 equipped projectors that don't have HDCP 2.2 either (looking at you Chinese manufacturers).
> 
> 
> 
> @oni222 , looking at the product page, the HDMI 2.1 is no longer listed on the images of the projector! I'd wait until we get further clarification as it could have been a marketing mistake.


Maybe one of those images are not loading properly because I just checked and I saw the HDMi 2.1 pic.


----------



## Troy LaMont

oni222 said:


> Maybe one of those images are not loading properly because I just checked and I saw the HDMi 2.1 pic.


Just checked again, this is straight from Xiaomi website. What site are you checking? 



> https://m.mi.com/commodity/detail/1190200023












Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AV_Integrated

Wasn't aware there were ANY HDMI 2.1 capable devices on the consumer market at all yet. It's basically unheard of. HDMI 2.0 with 18Gb/s capacity is plenty with all our fake 4K projectors that we are looking at right now. Looking, because we can't buy it since it's not sold outside of China to anyone. Lots of expectations for something we can't get. Of course, if we do get it, you better know Chinese.


----------



## Troy LaMont

AV_Integrated said:


> Wasn't aware there were ANY HDMI 2.1 capable devices on the consumer market at all yet. It's basically unheard of. HDMI 2.0 with 18Gb/s capacity is plenty with all our fake 4K projectors that we are looking at right now. Looking, because we can't buy it since it's not sold outside of China to anyone. Lots of expectations for something we can't get. Of course, if we do get it, you better know Chinese.


I was thinking the same and I had noted that the 2.1 ports in the original pics were probably a marketing error.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## oni222

AV_Integrated said:


> Wasn't aware there were ANY HDMI 2.1 capable devices on the consumer market at all yet. It's basically unheard of. HDMI 2.0 with 18Gb/s capacity is plenty with all our fake 4K projectors that we are looking at right now. Looking, because we can't buy it since it's not sold outside of China to anyone. Lots of expectations for something we can't get. Of course, if we do get it, you better know Chinese.





Troy LaMont said:


> I was thinking the same and I had noted that the 2.1 ports in the original pics were probably a marketing error.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


All the TV's shown in CES by LG, Sony, Samsung are HDMI 2.1 and the true benefits of HDMI 2.1 is not the extra bandwidth but the Variable Sync it offers. Just like Gsync and Freesync2.0 did with computers.

Since the TV's are now HDMI 2.1 I don't see a reason why new projectors cannot do the same.


----------



## Troy LaMont

oni222 said:


> All the TV's shown in CES by LG, Sony, Samsung are HDMI 2.1 and the true benefits of HDMI 2.1 is not the extra bandwidth but the Variable Sync it offers. Just like Gsync and Freesync2.0 did with computers.
> 
> 
> 
> Since the TV's are now HDMI 2.1 I don't see a reason why new projectors cannot do the same.


The point being made was 'on the street', this projector is on the streets already the other announced devices won't hit the streets for months... guess it's just really SURPRISING IF IT'S TRUE. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## blee0120

Can't wait to we have a review of this projector. The specs are impressive but doesn't seem as concrete. $1500-2200 is very impressive for a ust 4k projector. HDMI 2.1 is another plus. Can't wait for this projector to get in a reliable reviewer hands. Or mines 😁


----------



## oni222

By the way you guys should check out the comments section. A ton of people have been posting pics (low res) but auto translate does a decent job.

https://m.mi.com/comment/list/2190200022

EDIT: according to the comments it looks like 8 point keystone is indeed removed. You can still use 4 point.


----------



## tankalf

Still no updates? News or reviews?


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## teachsac

*Posts removed. No price talk or where to buy outside of the designated deal's area.*

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-d...price-talk-where-buy-outside-deals-forum.html


----------



## magnification

oni222 said:


> Honestly since we are talking about HDMI 2.1 I would bet money that it works with HDCP 2.2.


HDCP is merely the copy protection protocol. So far, I'm not seeing any update to that. Everything in HDMI 2.++ right now will be HDCP 2.2.
Otherwise, we'd all have to run out and get new equipment to decode the HDCP 2.2. The new Benq 2700 is HDMI 2.0a/HDCP2.2. Pity Benq didn't go
the HDMI 2.1 for the 48gbs transfer rate and other options that are available with it. 










Probably the w2700 was past the design stage for that and will be in the next batch of new projectors. So, I'll still wait until everything settles down before thing about upgrading my w1070.

Everything about HDMI 2.1 and cables as well (starts at 6:46 for the cable talk)


----------



## oni222

magnification said:


> HDCP is merely the copy protection protocol. So far, I'm not seeing any update to that. Everything in HDMI 2.++ right now will be HDCP 2.2.
> Otherwise, we'd all have to run out and get new equipment to decode the HDCP 2.2. The new Benq 2700 is HDMI 2.0a/HDCP2.2. Pity Benq didn't go
> the HDMI 2.1 for the 48gbs transfer rate and other options that are available with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the w2700 was past the design stage for that and will be in the next batch of new projectors. So, I'll still wait until everything settles down before thing about upgrading my w1070.
> 
> Everything about HDMI 2.1 and cables as well (starts at 6:46 for the cable talk)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_anlVEdCYr8



I agree with your assessment. 
Hopefully we will find all new UST laser projectors with HDMI 2.1 but until we get some reviews come in we are SOL.


----------



## ameer

Any reliable info about input-lag of this projector? I remember translated some obscure Chinese comments that is not suitable for gaming because of high input lag but couldn't verify it nor exactly which page I read it on.

I'm debating between this and the new BenQ 2700, I suppose both have the same updated 0.47 DMD chip.


----------



## pottscb

oni222 said:


> I agree with your assessment.
> Hopefully we will find all new UST laser projectors with HDMI 2.1 but until we get some reviews come in we are SOL.


Everyone wishing for HDMI 2.1 on this pj is silly as the spec doesn't guarantee any level of compliance with respect to which parts of the spec are adhered to. Everything we need for 4K UHD with dynamic HDR is already available through HDMI 2.0 (except over the 120hz refresh rate and computer gaming)...2.1 is going to be geared toward 8K and DLPs can't actually do native 4K yet...long ways to go before we "need" 2.1. I understand if your a spec chaser just for the sake of future proofing...but its unnecessary unless you're a computer gamer.

I'm just excited that 4K laser USTs are getting down into everyman territory...I've been patiently enjoying my PX800HD but am getting ready for an upgrade...I want a laser with dynamic dimming to help contrast and would like 2K Ansi Lumens for sufficiently lighting up an ALR screen.


----------



## oni222

pottscb said:


> Everyone wishing for HDMI 2.1 on this pj is silly as the spec doesn't guarantee any level of compliance with respect to which parts of the spec are adhered to. Everything we need for 4K UHD with dynamic HDR is already available through HDMI 2.0 (except over the 120hz refresh rate and computer gaming)...2.1 is going to be geared toward 8K and DLPs can't actually do native 4K yet...long ways to go before we "need" 2.1. I understand if your a spec chaser just for the sake of future proofing...but its unnecessary unless you're a computer gamer.
> 
> I'm just excited that 4K laser USTs are getting down into everyman territory...I've been patiently enjoying my PX800HD but am getting ready for an upgrade...I want a laser with dynamic dimming to help contrast and would like 2K Ansi Lumens for sufficiently lighting up an ALR screen.


As a gamer who loves his G-Sync on the pc side, HDMI 2.1 is the holy grail. Variable sync (HDMI 2.1 feature) that it offers is equivalent to Freesync 2 and G-Sync.
Since all new TV's have HDMI 2.1 then there is NO reason that new Projectors should not also have that.


----------



## niveknow

Anyone find an update on this for a US buy? I missed the preorder pricing, but looks like it never happened anyways. lol


----------



## JackB

niveknow said:


> Anyone find an update on this for a US buy? I missed the preorder pricing, but looks like it never happened anyways. lol


I would suspect that Walmart will pick this up to replace or supplement the non-4k version that they sell. Just go to Walmart.com and type Xaomi in the search bar.


----------



## niveknow

PHP:







JackB said:


> I would suspect that Walmart will pick this up to replace or supplement the non-4k version that they sell. Just go to Walmart.com and type Xaomi in the search bar.


Maybe soon, but not the case today. They're still selling the white one.


----------



## ethan3686

There is still no video on youtube regarding this projector. And its been a month since it began selling in china. Dont know when will there be a global release.

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## oni222

ethan3686 said:


> There is still no video on youtube regarding this projector. And its been a month since it began selling in china. Dont know when will there be a global release.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


I know the feeling. I would be more than happy to buy one if I could get verification from a reviewer that this puppy is HDMI 2.1 or at least HDMI 2.0 with variable sync enabled.


----------



## tigermask76




----------



## tigermask76

According to the comment on the youtube video extract it seems that it can handle HDMI 2.0 in 444 color profile (Nvidia shield) at least very well...


----------



## wheelee

I ask the CS in taobao if it was hdmi2.1 or 2.0 & his answer, is there any difference? I directly told him that he does not know the answer









then showed him this


----------



## tigermask76

I don't know for hdmi 2.1 but there is an option to activate hdmi 2.0 on the projector menu.


----------



## Projjyguy

Has anyone ordered one yet? The website selling them says native resolution 1920x1080?? Not sure if this is a typo


----------



## wheelee

1920x1080 XPR 4 or your looking at the 1080p version
there are two identical versions of this.


----------



## tankalf

Hi guys. 
One friend will come back from China next week, and he can buy for me the new Xiaomi MJJGTYDS01FM 4K version. 
For you, it would be possible to switch language from Chinese to English? 
I hope that Xiaomi put both Chinese and English language in their China market projector. 
Do you have any idea?
Thanks a lot


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## silver-eye

tankalf said:


> Hi guys.
> One friend will come back from China next week, and he can buy for me the new Xiaomi MJJGTYDS01FM 4K version.
> For you, it would be possible to switch language from Chinese to English?
> I hope that Xiaomi put both Chinese and English language in their China market projector.
> Do you have any idea?
> Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


If possible leave some feedback when you get it


----------



## tigermask76

tankalf said:


> Hi guys.
> One friend will come back from China next week, and he can buy for me the new Xiaomi MJJGTYDS01FM 4K version.
> For you, it would be possible to switch language from Chinese to English?
> I hope that Xiaomi put both Chinese and English language in their China market projector.
> Do you have any idea?
> Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


It is possible to translate 90% of the chinese menu in english using the same android app as the first 1080p version


----------



## tigermask76

Received it 1 week ago and tested the app for the language change, works great !


----------



## ethan3686

tigermask76 said:


> Received it 1 week ago and tested the app for the language change, works great !


Wow..At last someone has this! Please do a full review and do post some youtube videos.

Congrats 

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Troy LaMont

tigermask76 said:


> Received it 1 week ago and tested the app for the language change, works great !


Nice! Looking forward to full thoughts! What type of screen do you have?


----------



## tigermask76

Troy LaMont said:


> Nice! Looking forward to full thoughts! What type of screen do you have?


I have an Elite Screens AEON CLR 120"

By the way, this new projector from xiaomi is amazing...again ! i liked a lot the previous 1080p version and kept it 1 full year but this one is better in all ways...

Here are some screens taken with my Fujifilm camera, it is not as close as the real thing but it should give you an idea of the 4K capabilities. Sorry if my english is not perfect, it is not my native language.


----------



## wheelee

tigermask76 said:


> Received it 1 week ago and tested the app for the language change, works great !


nice, any change you can compare to a Lune 4K or to other 4K pj?

BTW which app for language change?


----------



## silver-eye

How does it "behave" with natural light?


----------



## robbynaish

I understood right that is no 3D?
Thanks 

Inviato dal mio SM-G925F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Sonny2160p

tigermask76 said:


> I have an Elite Screens AEON CLR 120"
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, this new projector from xiaomi is amazing...again ! i liked a lot the previous 1080p version and kept it 1 full year but this one is better in all ways...
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some screens taken with my Fujifilm camera, it is not as close as the real thing but it should give you an idea of the 4K capabilities. Sorry if my english is not perfect, it is not my native language.




Thanks for the info and pics!

How’s the brightness compared to the 1080p version?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tigermask76

wheelee said:


> nice, any change you can compare to a Lune 4K or to other 4K pj?
> 
> BTW which app for language change?


I don't know about the lune 4K render so i can't compare it, but i'm djust happy of what i see compared to the 1080p version ;-)


----------



## tigermask76

Sonny2160p said:


> Thanks for the info and pics!
> 
> How’s the brightness compared to the 1080p version?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is exactly the same brightness, no improvement on this side but the color management and base color calibration is far better in my opinion.


----------



## ameer

Can you test input lag, or at least play some fast fps or cuphead.

Also, regarding color do HDR playing very good? Or maybe washed out?

Thanks for your feedback by the way, keep it up.


----------



## Demetri Zuev

Does it support HDR10? If not maybe it’s better to wait for a recently announced LG double lazer short throw projector that does?


----------



## tigermask76

ameer said:


> Can you test input lag, or at least play some fast fps or cuphead.
> 
> Also, regarding color do HDR playing very good? Or maybe washed out?
> 
> Thanks for your feedback by the way, keep it up.


I will try to test the input lag soon. As for HDR playing, it supports HDR 10 and imo it is not as good as a real HDR TV but it is far better than the xiaomi 1080p version.


----------



## anand833

Hi,
Any updates on 3d?


----------



## oni222

tankalf said:


> Hi guys.
> One friend will come back from China next week, and he can buy for me the new Xiaomi MJJGTYDS01FM 4K version.
> For you, it would be possible to switch language from Chinese to English?
> I hope that Xiaomi put both Chinese and English language in their China market projector.
> Do you have any idea?
> Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


So the first UST they released was in Chinese only but since it uses Android as an operating system, it is very simple to get English on it. (it just requires an APK installed).

For the second version they released (WEMO) it has English built in. So I would say there is a very good chance of the following:

A) It comes with English installed.
b) if if does not you can install English yourself easily.


----------



## oni222

tigermask76 said:


> I have an Elite Screens AEON CLR 120"
> 
> By the way, this new projector from xiaomi is amazing...again ! i liked a lot the previous 1080p version and kept it 1 full year but this one is better in all ways...
> 
> Here are some screens taken with my Fujifilm camera, it is not as close as the real thing but it should give you an idea of the 4K capabilities. Sorry if my english is not perfect, it is not my native language.


Thanks for helping us out. Information has been sparse at best so I wanted to personally thank you.

Can you please test a few things for us?

a) Does this device have HDMI 2.0 or 2.1?

b) What is the delay for gaming? You can start by using this page: https://www.testufo.com/mprt

c) Does this projector also use Android like the previous ones?

Thanks again!


----------



## tigermask76

anand833 said:


> Hi,
> Any updates on 3d?


3D support and quite good immersion. You need to buy 3D active DLP glasses appart.


----------



## tigermask76

oni222 said:


> Thanks for helping us out. Information has been sparse at best so I wanted to personally thank you.
> 
> Can you please test a few things for us?
> 
> a) Does this device have HDMI 2.0 or 2.1?
> 
> b) What is the delay for gaming? You can start by using this page: https://www.testufo.com/mprt
> 
> c) Does this projector also use Android like the previous ones?
> 
> Thanks again!


The device has 3 x HDMI 2.0 and one with arc technology.
The system is exactly the same Android system adapted by xiaomi on the previous one (1080p version)... it does not come with english, you have to install an app to add english language.
I will test the input lag further.


----------



## anand833

tigermask76 said:


> anand833 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Any updates on 3d?
> 
> 
> 
> 3D support and quite good immersion. You need to buy 3D active DLP glasses appart.
Click to expand...

Thanks for clarifying as no details were mentioned on the specs page


----------



## oni222

tigermask76 said:


> The device has 3 x HDMI 2.0 and one with arc technology.
> The system is exactly the same Android system adapted by xiaomi on the previous one (1080p version)... it does not come with english, you have to install an app to add english language.
> I will test the input lag further.


Thank you for that. I am disappointed that it does not have HDMI 2.1 and that even though their Wemax version had built in English this one does not.

Still I appreciate all your help. I am in the same boat as you, I own the 1080p version and I like it but I was hoping to upgrade to this one. 
When you get a chance please tell us about the response time.


----------



## da_103

tigermask76 said:


> Received it 1 week ago and tested the app for the language change, works great !


Curious if this updated model has the visible light border?


----------



## tigermask76

da_103 said:


> Curious if this updated model has the visible light border?


No light border, this is the new 0.47 dlp ship. you can check also the pics i have posted up in this topic.


----------



## da_103

tigermask76 said:


> No light border, this is the new 0.47 dlp ship. you can check also the pics i have posted up in this topic.


Awesome, for the price this might be a decent alternative for those looking for a 4k UST.


----------



## blee0120

I think I may not be waiting too much longer for this to be close to the suggested price in the US. Unfortunately, I want something within a month. Hopefully you guys can get one of these soon, besides the one member who does.


----------



## teachsac

*Posts removed. Price talk, deal's talk, where to buy, etc. is not permitted outside of the deal's area.*


----------



## oni222

da_103 said:


> Curious if this updated model has the visible light border?


Excellent question, I thought I was the only one with that issue....


----------



## da_103

oni222 said:


> Excellent question, I thought I was the only one with that issue....


As per the previous post from someone with this projector, the issue has been resolved, I'm celebrating on my end.


----------



## aeneas01

teachsac said:


> *Posts removed. Price talk, deal's talk, where to buy, etc. is not permitted outside of the deal's area.*


was it my post that was removed?


----------



## rboster

aeneas01 said:


> was it my post that was removed?


You post had links and discussion about "where to buy".


----------



## aeneas01

rboster said:


> You post had links and discussion about "where to buy".


 ok, gotchya, i'll rephrase....


is the model discussed in this thread the same model that can be found around the net, the xiaomi wemax one pro fmws02c model? if not, what's the difference? thanks!


----------



## snoopy78

how's the fan's noise? that's the 1 point i must clear before i can buy... 

so far i understood it's a 4k pixel shift projector, supporting HDR and 3D.....it's all i want..^^


----------



## tigermask76

snoopy78 said:


> how's the fan's noise? that's the 1 point i must clear before i can buy...
> 
> so far i understood it's a 4k pixel shift projector, supporting HDR and 3D.....it's all i want..^^
> 
> 
> i'm actually thinking of buying since it's now on offer for 12999rmb @ xiaomi directly...


It is in fact noisy... even very noisy when you turn on the projector and at the beginning for some minutes. After it is more silent and i don't notice the fans noise on normal use, i don't know if it's because they introduced this time an automatic control fans system variation...


----------



## snoopy78

tigermask76 said:


> It is in fact noisy... even very noisy when you turn on the projector and at the beginning for some minutes. After it is more silent and i don't notice the fans noise on normal use, i don't know if it's because they introduced this time an automatic control fans system variation...



thank you...i would sit ~3m away from it...the AVR would be close to the projector...but still i'm worried....my wife might kill me if it's too noisy....hard decision to make..


----------



## teachsac

Posts removed. No price talk or where to buy

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-d...price-talk-where-buy-outside-deals-forum.html


----------



## tigermask76

oni222 said:


> Thanks for helping us out. Information has been sparse at best so I wanted to personally thank you.
> 
> Can you please test a few things for us?
> 
> a) Does this device have HDMI 2.0 or 2.1?
> 
> b) What is the delay for gaming? You can start by using this page: https://www.testufo.com/mprt
> 
> c) Does this projector also use Android like the previous ones?
> 
> Thanks again!


I have used your link to test the input lag for gaming and it shows 15,3 ms, i will do more tests further.


----------



## oni222

tigermask76 said:


> I have used your link to test the input lag for gaming and it shows 15,3 ms, i will do more tests further.


15.3 ms is pretty good for a projector. Definitely viable for gaming.


----------



## juic-E-juice

oni222 said:


> 15.3 ms is pretty good for a projector. Definitely viable for gaming.




Given this, and the ability to do 150”, this projector is now VERY high on my list. I’m just stuck trying to figure out how to get this purchased directly from Xiaomi’s website and shipped to America. All of the sites supporting this are adding a grand in surcharges, which becomes a ridiculous 1/3rd of the overall cost. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aeneas01

still a bit confused... are these the same projectors?


xiaomi wemax one pro fmws02c ansi
mirror black - hdr 3000:1 0.47 inch dmd 150 inch t968 cortex-a53 4-core 4k android 6.0 alpd 3.0











xiaomi mijia laser projector - ultra short throw 
white -150 inch projection size / full hd / voice control / 4k android 6.0 alpd 3.0


----------



## oni222

aeneas01 said:


> still a bit confused... are these the same projectors?
> 
> 
> xiaomi wemax one pro fmws02c ansi
> mirror black - hdr 3000:1 0.47 inch dmd 150 inch t968 cortex-a53 4-core 4k android 6.0 alpd 3.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xiaomi mijia laser projector - ultra short throw
> white -150 inch projection size / full hd / voice control / 4k android 6.0 alpd 3.0


The xiaomi wemax one and the white version are both FauxK meaning it accepts 4k inputs and downscales it to 1080p. It looks better than any 1080p projector I have ever seen because the downscale really makes the image look clear. Still it is not a real 4k device.
The new model does not downscale and runs at 4k.


----------



## aeneas01

oni222 said:


> The xiaomi wemax one and the white version are both FauxK meaning it accepts 4k inputs and downscales it to 1080p. It looks better than any 1080p projector I have ever seen because the downscale really makes the image look clear. Still it is not a real 4k device.
> The new model does not downscale and runs at 4k.


thanks very much, this was driving me crazy given the above mentioned projectors seemed to have different (better) specs than the xiaomi that's available on a popular site, albeit they look identical.... anyway, thanks again...


----------



## blee0120

oni222 said:


> The xiaomi wemax one and the white version are both FauxK meaning it accepts 4k inputs and downscales it to 1080p. It looks better than any 1080p projector I have ever seen because the downscale really makes the image look clear. Still it is not a real 4k device.
> The new model does not downscale and runs at 4k.


I'm sure the new 4k version is pixel shifting, which is faux 4k. All of the DLP 4k projectors under $20k do pixel shifting to get a 4k image.


----------



## juic-E-juice

blee0120 said:


> I'm sure the new 4k version is pixel shifting, which is faux 4k. All of the DLP 4k projectors under $20k do pixel shifting to get a 4k image.




I think you missed his point, and there is a great article on Projector Central as to why everybody needs to stop calling the TI chips FauxK. 

Firstly, he was explaining that Xiaomi did themselves and the whole industry a disservice by referring to their 1080p projectors that ACCEPT 4K as 4K projectors, which is truly FauxK! Talk about a whopper of a lie. 

Second, this Mijia uses the TI 47DMD to display enough pixels on screen to represent true 4K, but you already knew that. This horse has already been beaten to death long ago, but....

The point is, Xiaomi has not only created some terrible marketing strategies for their projectors, but also made them identical in both appearance and also spec wise, minus the differences in resolution. I continue to fight with this issue in my search to purchase the correct model. And distributors are using this confusion to offload old models at new model prices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blee0120

juic-E-juice said:


> I think you missed his point, and there is a great article on Projector Central as to why everybody needs to stop calling the TI chips FauxK.
> 
> Firstly, he was explaining that Xiaomi did themselves and the whole industry a disservice by referring to their 1080p projectors that ACCEPT 4K as 4K projectors, which is truly FauxK! Talk about a whopper of a lie.
> 
> Second, this Mijia uses the TI 47DMD to display enough pixels on screen to represent true 4K, but you already knew that. This horse has already been beaten to death long ago, but....
> 
> The point is, Xiaomi has not only created some terrible marketing strategies for their projectors, but also made them identical in both appearance and also spec wise, minus the differences in resolution. I continue to fight with this issue in my search to purchase the correct model. And distributors are using this confusion to offload old models at new model prices.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm aware of the article. It's still not native 4k though. I have owned 5 JVC eshift projectors, native 4k Sony models, and will have a native 4k JVC RS2000 later this month. I have tons of experience with faux and native 4k projectors. Never said that DLP 4k projectors are trash models, because I want to purchase one and know that it will be a good secondary projector for non critical movie watching material. However, they are pixel shifting projectors anyway you want to slice it. They can produce a 4k image just like the multiple previous JVC eshift that I owned.


----------



## klas

juic-E-juice said:


> I continue to fight with this issue in my search to purchase the correct model. And distributors are using this confusion to offload old models at new model prices.


Huh, which old vs new model? As far as I know there are 4 models, but they are all different. Original white (Chinese/International), 5500 lumens Wemax, 7000 lumens Wemax pro and the new 4k which is barely available anywhere


----------



## Gae80uk

*4K version or Wemax One Pro?*



tigermask76 said:


> It is in fact noisy... even very noisy when you turn on the projector and at the beginning for some minutes. After it is more silent and i don't notice the fans noise on normal use, i don't know if it's because they introduced this time an automatic control fans system variation...


Thanks for all the super useful info! I was about to buy the Wemax one Pro (1k less expensive now) then I saw this 4k model coming out!

Few questions: 

- how does it work with PS4 PRO/4k gaming? Any screenshot?
- how is performing with HD (1080) and 4k streaming platform (Netflix, Amazon Prime, Sky Q)?
- do you know if there is gonna be an international/EU version mounting Android TV instead of MIUTV (like for the MI pj)?

Thanks a lot! 

G.


----------



## tankalf

I’m looking to find the apk to add English settings/menu. 
Can you please tell me where I can find it and if there is a small guide how to install it? 
Is there anything extra to do then?
Thanks a lot 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## hobbs47

tankalf said:


> I’m looking to find the apk to add English settings/menu.
> Can you please tell me where I can find it and if there is a small guide how to install it?
> Is there anything extra to do then?
> Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Youtube has a few videos on how to do this.


----------



## tigermask76

Gae80uk said:


> Thanks for all the super useful info! I was about to buy the Wemax one Pro (1k less expensive now) then I saw this 4k model coming out!
> 
> Few questions:
> 
> - how does it work with PS4 PRO/4k gaming? Any screenshot?
> - how is performing with HD (1080) and 4k streaming platform (Netflix, Amazon Prime, Sky Q)?
> - do you know if there is gonna be an international/EU version mounting Android TV instead of MIUTV (like for the MI pj)?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> G.


It works perfectly with PS4 pro and it is detected as 4K HDR, but the HDR does not perform the same depending the game played... for example i like the HDR rendered on GOW 4 but on RDR 2 i prefer without HDR. I have played also "Asseto Corsa" and din't notice any lag until now...

It performs imo very well on Netflix and Prime, the picture is superb for me, but i have connected the Nvidia shield on my OPPO UHD-203 HDMI IN port, with HDMI 2.0 activated on the shield. I like the result !

I don't think there will be soon an international version... for now it is the same Chinese MIUTV system as the 1080p previous version.


----------



## Gae80uk

Perfect, I would connect it to a Denon AVR 2500 4k receiver that should help on 4K/HDR passthrough.

According to you, is the overall picture quality so much better than Mi/Wemax pro ones to justify £1k more?
Still bit confused about getting a 1080/4k now or waiting 
couple of months to see if the 4k version price goes down and get an international Oreo forum.

Thanks!


tigermask76 said:


> It works perfectly with PS4 pro and it is detected as 4K HDR, but the HDR does not perform the same depending the game played... for example i like the HDR rendered on GOW 4 but on RDR 2 i prefer without HDR. I have played also "Asseto Corsa" and din't notice any lag until now...
> 
> It performs imo very well on Netflix and Prime, the picture is superb for me, but i have connected the Nvidia shield on my OPPO UHD-203 HDMI IN port, with HDMI 2.0 activated on the shield. I like the result !
> 
> I don't think there will be soon an international version... for now it is the same Chinese MIUTV system as the 1080p previous version.


----------



## klas

4k version isn't worth the high premium over 1080p at the moment, in general going from 1080p to 4k isn't as huge difference for normal viewing. Other bummer with this new 4k is that brightness is identical according to specs. Hence I picked up international 1080p version and pretty happy with it considering it was more then half of what the new 4k is going for and it's not Chinese.


----------



## Troy LaMont

klas said:


> 4k version isn't worth the high premium over 1080p at the moment, in general going from 1080p to 4k isn't as huge difference for normal viewing.


LMAO! Wow, so going from a BMW to a Ferrari isn't a huge difference? Going from Citizen watch to a Tag Heuer isn't a huge difference? You are in the minority on that opinion, especially at the sizes that these UST projectors can bring (120"-150"). 

Have you seen 4K projected on anything bigger than 100"? I'm just curious...because for me, I can see the difference between 1080 and 4K on my 12.5" 4K laptop, my 28" 4K monitor and my 55" 4K TV. I'm corrected to 20/10 with my contacts in and even without them 4K is miles sharper and clearer...to me...but I like quality. 😎🤩


----------



## klas

Troy LaMont said:


> LMAO! Wow, so going from a BMW to a Ferrari isn't a huge difference? Going from Citizen watch to a Tag Heuer isn't a huge difference? You are in the minority on that opinion, especially at the sizes that these UST projectors can bring (120"-150").
> 
> Have you seen 4K projected on anything bigger than 100"? I'm just curious...because for me, I can see the difference between 1080 and 4K on my 12.5" 4K laptop, my 28" 4K monitor and my 55" 4K TV. I'm corrected to 20/10 with my contacts in and even without them 4K is miles sharper and clearer...to me...but I like quality. 😎🤩


Sounds like you are not familiar with viewing distance and type of content being watched to get benefits of 4k... Of course 4k is clear for sure... when you put your nose against it and admire the lack of visible pixels, but if you are watching streaming movies from a normal viewing distance there is absolutely no difference for me and most of the content is 1080p anyway and I do have 43" 4k monitor as well as 65" 4k tv, but for laptop especially 12.5" it's overkill to have 4k, I prefer 1080p screens for that size.


----------



## Troy LaMont

klas said:


> ...when you put your nose against it and admire the lack of visible pixels.


Not even, try again. 



klas said:


> ...but if you are watching streaming movies from a normal viewing distance there is absolutely no difference for me and most of the content is 1080p


That's the problem, you're watching 1080p *streaming*, I'm watching 4K content on 4K screens and can see a huge difference miles away.



klas said:


> ...but for laptop especially 12.5" it's overkill to have 4k, I prefer 1080p screens for that size.


Not overkill to have the highest quality available, you don't sound like a quality minded person and you seem to be stuck on 1080p so you did good by going with the lesser model.

Cheers.


----------



## klas

Troy LaMont said:


> Not even, try again.
> That's the problem, you're watching 1080p *streaming*, I'm watching 4K content on 4K screens and can see a huge difference miles away.
> 
> Not overkill to have the highest quality available, you don't sound like a quality minded person and you seem to be stuck on 1080p so you did good by going with the lesser model.
> 
> Cheers.


wow... it must be amazing to watch 4k stuff on 12.5 display or even 55" and I have been missing out on it all these years... lmao


----------



## da_103

klas said:


> wow... it must be amazing to watch 4k stuff on 12.5 display or even 55" and I have been missing out on it all these years... lmao


I'm a designer and even on my 15' MacBook pro the high res display makes a huge difference, switching between my Mac and my ThinkPad showcases this clearly. (Going from my Kuro to a 4k OLED even at my viewing distance was incredible especially watching 4k content)


----------



## muomoa

tigermask76 said:


> It is in fact noisy... even very noisy when you turn on the projector and at the beginning for some minutes. After it is more silent and i don't notice the fans noise on normal use, i don't know if it's because they introduced this time an automatic control fans system variation...


Can you please tell more about the noise? I had the first Xiaomi Laser Beamer and it was way too loud for me. It was so loud, that I sold it. The noise of the first one stayed the whole time the same. Do I understand it right? You say, that the noise is getting more silent after a while of using the beamer? After how long is it getting more silent? How loud is "more silent" and does it stay silent for longer? Sorry for the many questions, but this is most important for me. The picture-quality of the first one was already good enough, but it was simply too loud. That's why I waited until now for a successor.


----------



## Kevintran84

Hello!
It's my first post.
I have 1st gen of xiaomi laser projector for 8 months and i wonder what's benefit of upgrade to 4k, is it anygood?


----------



## klas

> I'm a designer and even on my 15' MacBook pro the high res display makes a huge difference, switching between my Mac and my ThinkPad showcases this clearly. (Going from my Kuro to a 4k OLED even at my viewing distance was incredible especially watching 4k content)


Dude, i think you are late to this old debate on 4k benefits proportional to screen size and vuwing distance along with type of content you are watching. What I said is that current pricing on this 4k Mijia is way too high considering isn't that much different in specs from 1080p version aside resolution and in my view currently there is little benefit to spend this much if all you are getting is a bump on fake 4k. Price will come down once we have more options and hopefully we will have global version by year end.


----------



## Kevintran84

I have Ps4 pro, Nvidia Shield and i have PC to mirror to Nvidia Shield. Its certain that we have english menu, youtube .... but i wonder can it play youtube 4k video itself? Could it possible to install google app without root? is it have netflix or googlecast be able to run and other popular apps that we used to watch ?


----------



## tigermask76

klas said:


> Dude, i think you are late to this old debate on 4k benefits proportional to screen size and vuwing distance along with type of content you are watching. What I said is that current pricing on this 4k Mijia is way too high considering isn't that much different in specs from 1080p version aside resolution and in my view currently there is little benefit to spend this much if all you are getting is a bump on fake 4k. Price will come down once we have more options and hopefully we will have global version by year end.


I had the xiaomi 1080p for one year and i can tell you that with the new xiaomi 4K all 4K sources looks amazing, this is day and night difference, no contest there, it looks simply like 4K should be at any distance you want to compare it with 1080p.

By the way, even 1080p contents looks better imo and more crisp on the new mijia 4K.

The price is another debate... i have already talk about this in this topic and considering that i have sold the old one and was able to have the new model it directly from China, not from any reseller on internet, this is all good for me ! ;-)


----------



## klas

tigermask76 said:


> By the way, even 1080p contents looks better imo and more crisp on the new mijia 4K.


Magic! Xiaomi must be doing some voodoo with upscaling.


----------



## Gae80uk

Hey mate, where are you based?
any chance your friend is travelling back from China any time soon for another 4k version drop-off? 





tigermask76 said:


> I had the xiaomi 1080p for one year and i can tell you that with the new xiaomi 4K all 4K sources looks amazing, this is day and night difference, no contest there, it looks simply like 4K should be at any distance you want to compare it with 1080p.
> 
> By the way, even 1080p contents looks better imo and more crisp on the new mijia 4K.
> 
> The price is another debate... i have already talk about this in this topic and considering that i have sold the old one and was able to have the new model it directly from China, not from any reseller on internet, this is all good for me ! ;-)


----------



## klas

muomoa said:


> Can you please tell more about the noise? I had the first Xiaomi Laser Beamer and it was way too loud for me. It was so loud, that I sold it. The noise of the first one stayed the whole time the same. Do I understand it right? You say, that the noise is getting more silent after a while of using the beamer? After how long is it getting more silent? How loud is "more silent" and does it stay silent for longer? Sorry for the many questions, but this is most important for me. The picture-quality of the first one was already good enough, but it was simply too loud. That's why I waited until now for a successor.


People have different perception of noise levels so I don't find first Xiaomi laser "too loud", certainly it makes noise, but it's not anymore loud then my 6 year old Acer in eco mode, it's also less noticeable because it sits further away vs above my head.


----------



## oni222

Troy LaMont said:


> The same projector I told you about in the the over $3000 forum...remember?


Ah yeah the one that is basically the guts of Xiaomi's projector but with a different exterior.

Thanks for the reminder.

PS: I put down $1 to pre order this in the hopes it comes with a way to find out details on spec. If I find something interesting I will let you guys know.


----------



## teachsac

*This is the Xiaomi Mijia thread. Please take discussion of other projectors to their threads or start one if there isn't already one. Vava posts moved.*

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/24-d...sd-msrp/3042026-vava-4k-ust-pj-announced.html


----------



## klas

I started exploring the noise in my Mija 1080p, it has 3 standard 80mm x 25mm fans which are average quality but could be upgraded easily to better ones however the noise mainly coming from the color wheel which i don't know if could be changed. So now I wonder if 4k laser version has similar issue.


----------



## oni222

klas said:


> I started exploring the noise in my Mija 1080p, it has 3 standard 80mm x 25mm fans which are average quality but could be upgraded easily to better ones however the noise mainly coming from the color wheel which i don't know if could be changed. So now I wonder if 4k laser version has similar issue.


I cannot say I have ever heard the fans turn on but I don't sit next to the projector.

Here is my setup 7.2.4: https://imgur.com/gallery/RnRc98a


----------



## klas

oni222 said:


> klas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started exploring the noise in my Mija 1080p, it has 3 standard 80mm x 25mm fans which are average quality but could be upgraded easily to better ones however the noise mainly coming from the color wheel which i don't know if could be changed. So now I wonder if 4k laser version has similar issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot say I have ever heard the fans turn on but I don't sit next to the projector.
> 
> Here is my setup 7.2.4: https://imgur.com/gallery/RnRc98a
Click to expand...

You certainly have more distance and larger space then I do but I would be concerned either with my hearing or unit itself because the 3 fans are certainly audible and they are always running. Although, I am not bothered by them as I did with my old lamp projector. I can, however, hear slight "static-buzzing" sound from the left exhaust area while sitting even 6 feet away which can be noticed in total silence or in low volume when dialog.


----------



## MattAAron

So I’m a little confused, and perhaps I didn’t read the history in this thread good enough, but there’s a few projectors mentioned here:



*Xiaomi Mijia* Laser, Black
*Xiaomi Mijia* Laser, White
*Xiaomi Wemax* 
*Xiaomi Wemax Pro*
*Vava 4k *

I believe the 1st one has the 3xHDMI 2.1 ports right? If so, any idea what the official model # is?


----------



## klas

Xiaomi Mijia Laser, Black, 4k, 5000 lumens (Chinese only)
Xiaomi Mijia Laser, White, 1080P 5000 lumens (Chinese & International)
Xiaomi Wemax 1080P, 5500 lumens (Chinese only)
Xiaomi Wemax Pro 1080P, 7000 lumens (Chinese only)
Vava 4k (seems like same as Mijia 4k

In terms of pricing it's much more then that for 4k if going through known sources

In my opinion the new 4k version is not worth the price they want for it when it's not even brighter then original one. I would wait until it's half the current asking price before getting one. Also hoping they will have international version by then (don't want to deal with Chinese menus)


----------



## tankalf

Hi guys. 
Tomorrow I should receive the projector finally. 
Very curious to see it in action live!

They told me that this model have already the possibility to change language from Chinese to English!
So it isn’t necessary to install other software to translate menu. 

Did you know this?
How many people here right now have already receive it?

Look at the photo...










Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## klas

Chinese models have had that option for a while afaik. The problem is that it's only partially English and your home screen is mostly Chinese anyway


----------



## tankalf

Ok. Thanks for you reply. 
So what do you suggest to do when I will receive it to update also home screen?
I saw some videos on YouTube but nothing clear...

Can you write a little step-by-step guide?
Thank you very much


----------



## klas

You should get it tomorrow, so let us know, but if it's anything like the 1080p version then you'll be stuck with Chinese home page and either deal with it or use external streaming device.

For that reason I purchased international version which only exist for 1080p and it's great. I was planning to use my Nvidia Shield, but don't have any need now since the it's pretty much works/looks the same.


----------



## tankalf

I don’t care about streaming apps because I will use my Apple TV 4K and Nvidia shield. 
I need only to have English menu and settings.


I will try and come back!


----------



## muomoa

tankalf said:


> I don’t care about streaming apps because I will use my Apple TV 4K and Nvidia shield.
> I need only to have English menu and settings.
> 
> 
> I will try and come back!


Ciao tankalf, mi pui aiutare, per favore  How loud is the projector? Is the noise of the fan changing during the usage? maybe you can make a video of the noise? Grazie mille....


----------



## oni222

tankalf said:


> I don’t care about streaming apps because I will use my Apple TV 4K and Nvidia shield.
> I need only to have English menu and settings.
> 
> 
> I will try and come back!


It is how I use my 1080p Xiaomi first gen (white) projector. The front page being in Chinese does not bother me since it is all graphics (movie posters).

Apple TV fixes any gripes somebody would have.


----------



## klas

oni222 said:


> It is how I use my 1080p Xiaomi first gen (white) projector. The front page being in Chinese does not bother me since it is all graphics (movie posters).
> 
> Apple TV fixes any gripes somebody would have.


When you turn on the project does it boot to Chinese menu and you switch the source or does it automatically switches to Apple TV?


----------



## izayn

tigermask76 said:


> I had the xiaomi 1080p for one year and i can tell you that with the new xiaomi 4K all 4K sources looks amazing, this is day and night difference, no contest there, it looks simply like 4K should be at any distance you want to compare it with 1080p.
> 
> By the way, even 1080p contents looks better imo and more crisp on the new mijia 4K.
> 
> The price is another debate... i have already talk about this in this topic and considering that i have sold the old one and was able to have the new model it directly from China, not from any reseller on internet, this is all good for me ! ;-)



When you try to run any type of 4k does it show you what its outputting? I've got mine in on Monday and I was playing youtube videos. They only show up in 1080p. So I don't know if its the app or not.


----------



## klas

izayn said:


> When you try to run any type of 4k does it show you what its outputting? I've got mine in on Monday and I was playing youtube videos. They only show up in 1080p. So I don't know if its the app or not.


Where does it show in the youtube app whether it's 1080p or 4k? Btw how is the noise on it?


----------



## izayn

klas said:


> Where does it show in the youtube app whether it's 1080p or 4k? Btw how is the noise on it?


You need to press down on the remote and it will open up a few options like comments, stats for nerds, share (I think) and on the left, there will be a circle that tells you what resolution it's playing in. 
You press enter there and a menu will show up and show you your options. It kind works like the three vertical dots on the cellphone youtube.


----------



## tigermask76

izayn said:


> When you try to run any type of 4k does it show you what its outputting? I've got mine in on Monday and I was playing youtube videos. They only show up in 1080p. So I don't know if its the app or not.


You need to use a media box or device fully supported by youtube as the NVIDIA Shield or Apple TV to be able to display the 4k resolution.
Not all devices can display youtube in 4K even if the device is fully capable of.
The same concerning for example some web browsers as "SAFARI" for Mac which can't display youtube videos in 4K resolution natively.


----------



## tigermask76

tankalf said:


> Hi guys.
> Tomorrow I should receive the projector finally.
> Very curious to see it in action live!
> 
> They told me that this model have already the possibility to change language from Chinese to English!
> So it isn’t necessary to install other software to translate menu.
> 
> Did you know this?
> How many people here right now have already receive it?
> 
> Look at the photo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Unfortunately you will have to install the app to add the english langage or you will stick to the Chinese starting menu without knowing where to go... there is plenty of youtube videos explaining how to do it, it is really simple.


----------



## izayn

tigermask76 said:


> Unfortunately you will have to install the app to add the english langage or you will stick to the Chinese starting menu without knowing where to go... there is plenty of youtube videos explaining how to do it, it is really simple.


Did you root your 4k proj? Some of those menus look slightly different than mine.

I've seen a lot of people who root their 1080p but the 4k doesn't root that easily.
. I've tried to do this on when I got it on Monday but it won't take it...(The Chinese menus are very limiting)


----------



## klas

izayn said:


> Did you root your 4k proj? Some of those menus look slightly different than mine.
> 
> I've seen a lot of people who root their 1080p but the 4k doesn't root that easily.
> . I've tried to do this on when I got it on Monday but it won't take it...(The Chinese menus are very limiting)


why do you need it? It's not like you will be able to use the builtin OS, I would just use external device.


----------



## tankalf

It’s arrived. Wow. I had great expectations. But it’s really over all my best dreams. 
I don’t miss my LG Oled 65B6 !

Do you have some settings suggestions for me?
Where can I understand how improve the video settings?


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## klas

You can tinker in Image > User Settings (assuming it's the same as 1080p version) It has options to change Hue/Color/Contrast/Brightness to your liking. It also has presets Sport/Vivid/Standard, but it resets to User Settings after reboot in mine, so I don't use those.

Can you record the video of the noise it makes? Curious if they made any improvements in that regard.


----------



## Virion1

tigermask76 said:


> Received it 1 week ago and tested the app for the language change, works great !


Hi
Does this work (the Chinese version of new 4k one) work at 110volts. I am getting mine on coming Monday..
Or I need to buy a step up transformer.. I have got mixed answers from different forums.
Thanks


----------



## tankalf

First impressions are really positive.
I’m using a 100” ALR screen for ust projectors and I can use it also with daylight and all room lights on. Awesome!

I noticed some video stuttering, specially looking a 24/h news channel like Fox News for example.
The news bar is not smooth or completely fluid, there are some micro stutters.
I read probably because my video source is 50p and the projector give it best with 60hz. 
Do you know if there is some settings for this or if there is something to do?
I have an Hdfury AVR-Key. I don’t know if it can help.
My video source is Sky Q for sat/tv and Apple TV 4K for movies.


----------



## aeneas01

nm


----------



## oni222

klas said:


> When you turn on the project does it boot to Chinese menu and you switch the source or does it automatically switches to Apple TV?


I have it to go directly into input 3 full screen so I never see the Chinese menu.


----------



## klas

oni222 said:


> I have it to go directly into input 3 full screen so I never see the Chinese menu.


Good to know. For some reason on my international one it doesn't boot into selected input, always goes straight to built-in Android TV, but I haven't played with the settings much since I use builtin anyway.


----------



## Johnny nz

klas said:


> Good to know. For some reason on my international one it doesn't boot into selected input, always goes straight to built-in Android TV, but I haven't played with the settings much since I use builtin anyway.


Hey, klas, are you talking about the new black 4k model, has there been an international version released ?? or do you have the older unit ??


----------



## Johnny nz

So how are owners of the new versions feeling after having them up and running for a few weeks, any pros and cons as I'm very interested


----------



## drdoom2k

Would love to hear a bit more as well. Does anyone know if they have improved input lag on this 4k version (vs. the c. 80ms on the full-HD one)? Is there a fix for the 50hz / 60hz stutter (being based in the UK, this is pretty crucial!). Thanks


----------



## oni222

drdoom2k said:


> Would love to hear a bit more as well. Does anyone know if they have improved input lag on this 4k version (vs. the c. 80ms on the full-HD one)? Is there a fix for the 50hz / 60hz stutter (being based in the UK, this is pretty crucial!). Thanks


According to this owner it is severely improved, so well that it beats all my OLED tv's.



tigermask76 said:


> I have used your link to test the input lag for gaming and it shows 15,3 ms, i will do more tests further.


----------



## drdoom2k

oni222 said:


> According to this owner it is severely improved, so well that it beats all my OLED tv's.


Very interesting, 15ms lag on a projector? That is LED territory really, wonder if the methodology that this 15ms number has been captured might be a bit off (or simply forgotten to add a '0'?)  Great news though, will keep an eye open for some solid offers over the next months. Definitely think this needs to go onto a UST ambilight rejection screen, though.


----------



## klas

Johnny nz said:


> Hey, klas, are you talking about the new black 4k model, has there been an international version released ?? or do you have the older unit ??


international only available for older 1080p version. They won't have international version for 4k one for a while, at least there is no plan to release one yet. I refuse to buy Chinese version though... so I will be waiting a while.


----------



## Gae80uk

klas said:


> international only available for older 1080p version. They won't have international version for 4k one for a while, at least there is no plan to release one yet. I refuse to buy Chinese version though... so I will be waiting a while.


Actually I met the Head of Products at Xiaomi at last Mobile World Congress (3 weeks ago) where they were displaying the old Mi 1080p version. I' ve asked them when they are gonna deliver an international 4K version in Europe/outside of China and he said "there is enough 4K content to justify that". Shocking...:I 

At this point, not sure if we will ever see the 4k version mounting Android Tv as happened with Mi EU/global version


----------



## Gae80uk

Gae80uk said:


> Actually I met the Head of Products at Xiaomi at last Mobile World Congress (3 weeks ago) where they were displaying the old Mi 1080p version. I' ve asked them when they are gonna deliver an international 4K version in Europe/outside of China and he said "there is enough 4K content to justify that". Shocking...:I
> 
> At this point, not sure if we will ever see the 4k version mounting Android Tv as happened with Mi EU/global version


sorry typo before

I meant Head of Products at Xiaomi said "there is NO enough 4K content to justify that" outside of China :I


----------



## klas

Gae80uk said:


> Gae80uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I met the Head of Products at Xiaomi at last Mobile World Congress (3 weeks ago) where they were displaying the old Mi 1080p version. I' ve asked them when they are gonna deliver an international 4K version in Europe/outside of China and he said "there is enough 4K content to justify that". Shocking...:I
> 
> At this point, not sure if we will ever see the 4k version mounting Android Tv as happened with Mi EU/global version /forum/images/smilies/frown.gif
> 
> 
> 
> sorry typo before
> 
> I meant Head of Products at Xiaomi said "there is NO enough 4K content to justify that" outside of China :I
Click to expand...

Not too shocking. It's been known that 4k adoption for movies is lagging which is my primary use. Those "ultra hd 4k" movies are mastered in 2k. You are not getting any benefits from 4k at that point. Perhaps if you are watching those cool 4k demos on youtube or some youtuber vlog on youtube you will see true 4k.


----------



## Gae80uk

klas said:


> Not too shocking. It's been known that 4k adoption for movies is lagging which is my primary use. Those "ultra hd 4k" movies are mastered in 2k. You are not getting any benefits from 4k at that point. Perhaps if you are watching those cool 4k demos on youtube or some youtuber vlog on youtube you will see true 4k.


That's true...but honestly if I have to invest some $$$ into a UST projector, I'd rather go for a native 4K since Netflix and Amazon Prime have now a pretty decent number of titles with 4k resolution, also gaming with a PS4 Pro


----------



## anand833

Anyone can help me 3d settings, have changed the language to english, no idea where 3d options are, previously someone had mentioned about it, provide with details. Thanks in advance


----------



## oni222

anand833 said:


> Anyone can help me 3d settings, have changed the language to english, no idea where 3d options are, previously someone had mentioned about it, provide with details. Thanks in advance


For some options that are still in Chinese I use the google translate app since you can use the camera option and it auto translates the text.


----------



## anand833

I have searched everywhere all menus, almost everything in english, even those Inc Chinese used Google translate. But 3D option nowhere to be found.

Anyone with new 4k version, help me out


----------



## Touran

Have dead pixels on my Chinese version projector. Want to change the DLP chip but can't find it 😞 anybody know where to buy? On Aliexpress are a lot but nothing for xiaomi projector


----------



## FrogDR

Enybody have Laser UST projector with non fixed screen and is happy with that ? Or there is no chance to have Laser Projector and rolled non fixed screen ?


----------



## klas

FrogDR said:


> Enybody have Laser UST projector with non fixed screen and is happy with that ? Or there is no chance to have Laser Projector and rolled non fixed screen ?


 I have 120" rolled screen which I used with front projector just fine but with UST it sucks big time because it is wavy and I just project on the light blue wall which is still pretty good picture but long term i will just get fixed screen.


----------



## NJChris

anand833 said:


> I have searched everywhere all menus, almost everything in english, even those Inc Chinese used Google translate. But 3D option nowhere to be found.
> 
> Anyone with new 4k version, help me out


I don't have the 4k version. I have the Wemax One. If it's got the same menu system, I have to hit the menu button on the remote when I'm watching content (this is not the same as going into settings from the 'home' screen of the projector).

A popup comes up on the left side with 3 options "display", "sound" and "playback options". Display is the first one and selecting that shows an option to enable 3d.


----------



## oni222

FrogDR said:


> Enybody have Laser UST projector with non fixed screen and is happy with that ? Or there is no chance to have Laser Projector and rolled non fixed screen ?


I used to have a rolled screen but those do not work well with UST projectors. So I ended up going with a fixed screen and it is amazing!


----------



## anand833

Installed alr screen amazing quality


----------



## da_103

anand833 said:


> Installed alr screen amazing quality


This looks amazing!


----------



## Jerky_san

So what about brightness? Is it really 5000 lumens or is it more like 1800-2000 and they are just exaggerating?


----------



## klas

Jerky_san said:


> So what about brightness? Is it really 5000 lumens or is it more like 1800-2000 and they are just exaggerating?


It's 1500 ANSI lumens


----------



## Sonny2160p

klas said:


> It's 1500 ANSI lumens




So it’s actually less than the Wemax one pro? (7000 lumens advertised = 3000 real life lumens)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klas

Sonny2160p said:


> So it’s actually less than the Wemax one pro? (7000 lumens advertised = 3000 real life lumens)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it's less based on specs. They claim their "7000" or "5000" Chinese lumens rating is at the source, but equivalent in ANSI is 1688 and 1500, so it's not a huge difference which will be noticeable. Also I have compared to my old bulb projector which was rated at 3000 lumens (which was already too bright for me and I used it in ECO mode) and it was pretty much identical to the "5000" one. The brightness is great with lights out and even with some light especially if you splurge on ALR screen. So I really like my "5000 lumens" Xiomi, but I am certainly not going to get their 4k version though at this price since there will be better option such as upcoming LG which is rated at 2500 ANSI lumens and possibly Optoma P1 with 3000 ANSI lumens. "The future is bright... with laser!"


----------



## Sonny2160p

To anyone who has the 4k version: does it, like the 1080p version, also have the “light outer edge” around the projected area which makes the back of the wall behind the projectionscreen light up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdoom2k

klas said:


> Yes it's less based on specs. They claim their "7000" or "5000" Chinese lumens rating is at the source, but equivalent in ANSI is 1688 and 1500, so it's not a huge difference which will be noticeable. Also I have compared to my old bulb projector which was rated at 3000 lumens (which was already too bright for me and I used it in ECO mode) and it was pretty much identical to the "5000" one. The brightness is great with lights out and even with some light especially if you splurge on ALR screen. So I really like my "5000 lumens" Xiomi, but I am certainly not going to get their 4k version though at this price since there will be better option such as upcoming LG which is rated at 2500 ANSI lumens and possibly Optoma P1 with 3000 ANSI lumens. "The future is bright... with laser!"


I have been looking for some sort of news on the new Optoma P1 or the LG HU85L over the last couple of months...but since CES 2019, both of them have not appeared anywhere...wonder if they have been delayed.


----------



## Morghur

Hi guys, I just want to confirm something about this Xiaomi 4K projector, it's HDCP 2.0

I went to their store in Guangzhou today, I asked the seller who had to make a phone call to the technicians at Xiaomi, and there you have it, it's HDCP 2.0.
He said that the HDCP 2.2 version costs (or will cost) about 30000yuan, which means more than double the current price. 
I'm still not sure if that one will ever be available (and if it does, there's no way I'm paying that price just for a 2.2).

While I was at their store, I could check the projector up close 

Noise: I had to ask the seller to turn off all the sounds around (like the A/C) and kept everybody quiet for a couple of minutes, and then yes you can hear the fan (1~2 meters away), but it's not an annoying sound, more like a background steady low sound that you won't notice.
So sitting at 4 meters away it won't bother you at all.

They used a 100" screen (the hard type, grey metallic kind, low reflection of ambient light etc...), and I have to say, I was very impressed by the colors and clarity of the picture!!
It's really a mix between a movie theater feeling and watching TV.

I was going for a 85" TV, but after seeing that, I'm going to get that projector! And screw that HDCP 2.2!


----------



## da_103

Morghur said:


> Hi guys, I just want to confirm something about this Xiaomi 4K projector, it's HDCP 2.0
> 
> I went to their store in Guangzhou today, I asked the seller who had to make a phone call to the technicians at Xiaomi, and there you have it, it's HDCP 2.0.
> He said that the HDCP 2.2 version costs (or will cost) about 30000yuan, which means more than double the current price.
> I'm still not sure if that one will ever be available (and if it does, there's no way I'm paying that price just for a 2.2).
> 
> While I was at their store, I could check the projector up close
> 
> Noise: I had to ask the seller to turn off all the sounds around (like the A/C) and kept everybody quiet for a couple of minutes, and then yes you can hear the fan (1~2 meters away), but it's not an annoying sound, more like a background steady low sound that you won't notice.
> So sitting at 4 meters away it won't bother you at all.
> 
> They used a 100" screen (the hard type, grey metallic kind, low reflection of ambient light etc...), and I have to say, I was very impressed by the colors and clarity of the picture!!
> It's really a mix between a movie theater feeling and watching TV.
> 
> I was going for a 85" TV, but after seeing that, I'm going to get that projector! And screw that HDCP 2.2!


Was this at the official Mi store? Going to Hong Kong and trying to see where I can view this unit in person, but that's turning out to be impossible.


----------



## Morghur

It was a store under one of Xiaomi's companies / branch (can't remember the name, but they are part of Xiaomi).
It's located in a special mall for "housing construction / decoration etc..". Basically it was a showroom for a "smart home", where everything is controlled via phone/voice/wireless switches etc...
I especially like the smart robot vacuum cleaner: it's linked to the "smart door handle", so whenever you leave home, the robot goes to work, and goes back to his base once you're home lol

Fun fact: the Xiaomi store is in the same mall, but only carries small appliances (cellphone, rice cooker etc...).

I've just checked Xiaomi's HK website, and it only shows the non-4K version..
They have 3 stores there. But no idea if the 4K is available somewhere else in HK...


----------



## da_103

Morghur said:


> It was a store under one of Xiaomi's companies / branch (can't remember the name, but they are part of Xiaomi).
> It's located in a special mall for "housing construction / decoration etc..". Basically it was a showroom for a "smart home", where everything is controlled via phone/voice/wireless switches etc...
> I especially like the smart robot vacuum cleaner: it's linked to the "smart door handle", so whenever you leave home, the robot goes to work, and goes back to his base once you're home lol
> 
> Fun fact: the Xiaomi store is in the same mall, but only carries small appliances (cellphone, rice cooker etc...).
> 
> I've just checked Xiaomi's HK website, and it only shows the non-4K version..
> They have 3 stores there. But no idea if the 4K is available somewhere else in HK...



Yep, same issue on my end. 
They have a few Mi experience locations in HK but they don't seem to have any projectors in stock and calling so far has been a little hard because of the english barrier.


----------



## qoopy

Morghur said:


> Hi guys, I just want to confirm something about this Xiaomi 4K projector, it's HDCP 2.0....


 Not sure if there's such a thing.?


----------



## klas

Morghur said:


> Hi guys, I just want to confirm something about this Xiaomi 4K projector, it's HDCP 2.0
> 
> I went to their store in Guangzhou today, I asked the seller who had to make a phone call to the technicians at Xiaomi, and there you have it, it's HDCP 2.0.
> He said that the HDCP 2.2 version costs (or will cost) about 30000yuan, which means more than double the current price.
> I'm still not sure if that one will ever be available (and if it does, there's no way I'm paying that price just for a 2.2).
> 
> While I was at their store, I could check the projector up close
> 
> Noise: I had to ask the seller to turn off all the sounds around (like the A/C) and kept everybody quiet for a couple of minutes, and then yes you can hear the fan (1~2 meters away), but it's not an annoying sound, more like a background steady low sound that you won't notice.
> So sitting at 4 meters away it won't bother you at all.
> 
> They used a 100" screen (the hard type, grey metallic kind, low reflection of ambient light etc...), and I have to say, I was very impressed by the colors and clarity of the picture!!
> It's really a mix between a movie theater feeling and watching TV.
> 
> I was going for a 85" TV, but after seeing that, I'm going to get that projector! And screw that HDCP 2.2!


Those ALR screens are half the price of the projector though... Perhaps need to wait a few years when Costco starts carrying those for couple hundred... I wish


----------



## Morghur

klas said:


> Those ALR screens are half the price of the projector though... Perhaps need to wait a few years when Costco starts carrying those for couple hundred... I wish


True, the one in store was indeed half the price.
However... I can find a lot of different brands, with the same ALR for 40% cheaper and free installation 

Here is an example from a customer who reviewed one of those screens:


----------



## Morghur

qoopy said:


> Not sure if there's such a thing.?


Can't be 100% sure :frown: but that's what he said... (that wouldn't be the first time a "technician" gives a wrong answer lol). But for sure, it's not 2.2

I quickly checked wiki:

HDCP 1.4	Jul 8, 2009	
HDCP 2.0 IIA	Oct 23 2008	
Interface Independent Adaptation, Any IP based interface
Compressed or uncompressed video (only specified for compressed over PES though)
HDCP 2.1 IIA	Jul 18, 2011	
New mechanism to manage Type 1 content. Type 1 is a flag preventing content from going to v1.x HDCP. It is assumed that UHD content will require that.
Resolves addition of devices to the HDMI tree without a full tree re-authentication by allowing ReceiverID_List to be asynchronous

It's probably one of them though


----------



## klas

2500 ansi lumens... doesn't seem like rebadged xiaomi here


----------



## Ravi Prasad

*Box size*

Can anybody say how big the box is for this projector?
Is it something that can be carried in hand luggage on an international flight?
Many Thanks


----------



## klas

Ravi Prasad said:


> Can anybody say how big the box is for this projector?
> Is it something that can be carried in hand luggage on an international flight?
> Many Thanks


not in a hand luggage, but if you take it out of the box and put in a standard carry-on then you'll be fine.


----------



## oni222

Sonny2160p said:


> To anyone who has the 4k version: does it, like the 1080p version, also have the “light outer edge” around the projected area which makes the back of the wall behind the projectionscreen light up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do believe one of the owners said in this thread that they fixed the outer edge issue.


----------



## Sonny2160p

oni222 said:


> I do believe one of the owners said in this thread that they fixed the outer edge issue.




Ok, that’s great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klas

What's outer edge issue? I don't see anything like that in 1080p


----------



## bix26

klas said:


> 2500 ansi lumens... doesn't seem like rebadged xiaomi here




I wouldn’t trust lumens ratings. Both projectors are using off the shelf ALPD 3.0 light engines, so it’s safe to say they’ll have similar brightness wether they are rebranded or unique designs.


----------



## bix26

klas said:


> What's outer edge issue? I don't see anything like that in 1080p




It only effected the TI .47 DMD’s used on some early model 4k projectors. TI recently revised the DMD for 2019 to fix the issue.


----------



## oni222

klas said:


> What's outer edge issue? I don't see anything like that in 1080p


The Xiaomi UST laser projector that I have (1080p pretending to be 4k, the white version) basically has a black border where the image finishes. Since it is not as dark as my room is I can see it going off the edge of my screen and can be annoying in certain scenes.


----------



## klas

oni222 said:


> The Xiaomi UST laser projector that I have (1080p pretending to be 4k, the white version) basically has a black border where the image finishes. Since it is not as dark as my room is I can see it going off the edge of my screen and can be annoying in certain scenes.


I have the same one and don't have that issue though. Mine is most recent international version though.


----------



## bix26

klas said:


> I have the same one and don't have that issue though. Mine is most recent international version though.




Does your international version have 3D and frame interpolation? I haven’t been able to get a clear answer on this yet.


----------



## oni222

klas said:


> I have the same one and don't have that issue though. Mine is most recent international version though.


This is the version that I have (your international version I think is the black one).

https://imgur.com/gallery/RnRc98a


----------



## klas

bix26 said:


> Does your international version have 3D and frame interpolation? I haven’t been able to get a clear answer on this yet.


no 3D for sure, not sure about frame interpolation

International version only comes in white. It has pretty much standard English Android TV (with no Netflix)


----------



## oni222

klas said:


> no 3D for sure, not sure about frame interpolation
> 
> International version only comes in white. It has pretty much standard English Android TV (with no Netflix)


I got the Chinese edition with the APK translation to English. Mine has 3D but not a good one. It basically splits the screen into two halfs....
Mine also comes with the black border issue that is why I was happy to learn the 4k model does not have that problem.


----------



## Yovel

I'm soooo tempted to buy this one as my first projector... but spending ~2400€ when I know it's sold for much less in China is kinda stopping me from doing it. I fear I will cave and buy it if the price continue to be that expensive, since it seems it won't release outside China.


----------



## oni222

Yovel said:


> I'm soooo tempted to buy this one as my first projector... but spending ~2400€ when I know it's sold for much less in China is kinda stopping me from doing it. I fear I will cave and buy it if the price continue to be that expensive, since it seems it won't release outside China.


I am leaning on upgrading from my Xiaomi to this one. The only reason I am waiting is to see how the Vava and LG models are. 
If either of those models comes with HDMI 2.1 then I will be buying those instead.


----------



## Herb

Hi everybody,

It's been a while since I have thought about a new projector. I have a BenQ 1070 with a 120 Elite screen. I'd like to go bigger. 

What's the reason most of USTs are limited to 120"?


----------



## bix26

Herb said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I have thought about a new projector. I have a BenQ 1070 with a 120 Elite screen. I'd like to go bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the reason most of USTs are limited to 120"?




I have a hunch it’s a quality control issue. A UST lens is pretty much the same as a traditional lens, with an ex-caved mirror reflecting the image. The geometry and alignment of the lens have to be nearly perfect. Nothing is perfect though, as you zoom out small distortions that where an 1/8” now become several inches. So, manufactures normally state a conservative range in picture size. I have a feeling Xiaomi is simply less conservative than their competitors. I believe this is also the reason UST’s cost more, the percentage of units that pass QC are much lower. This leads to higher production cost. This is just my educated guess.


----------



## oni222

bix26 said:


> I have a hunch it’s a quality control issue. A UST lens is pretty much the same as a traditional lens, with an ex-caved mirror reflecting the image. The geometry and alignment of the lens have to be nearly perfect. Nothing is perfect though, as you zoom out small distortions that where an 1/8” now become several inches. So, manufactures normally state a conservative range in picture size. I have a feeling Xiaomi is simply less conservative than their competitors. I believe this is also the reason UST’s cost more, the percentage of units that pass QC are much lower. This leads to higher production cost. This is just my educated guess.


I have a feeling you are correct. I have a 150" screen and I am betting that LG will work fine once it is released.
I will most likely buy the LG first and if it does not work well for 150" then I will buy the xiaomi.


----------



## klas

While I love my Xiaomi UST, I will not be getting another Xiaomi UST with all the options coming out. They are too damn minimalistic to the point that "We are not giving you a power button". Wtf! You can only turn it on with their remote or unplugging/plugging power cable. If you loose the damn remote or it gets broken you can't even find a replacement for it anywhere.


----------



## da_103

klas said:


> While I love my Xiaomi UST, I will not be getting another Xiaomi UST with all the options coming out. They are too damn minimalistic to the point that "We are not giving you a power button". Wtf! You can only turn it on with their remote or unplugging/plugging power cable. If you loose the damn remote or it gets broken you can't even find a replacement for it anywhere.


On the same boat, ended up picking up the 4k version during last week's sale through an agent fo a great price. Come summer and once reviews roll out for the LG/Optoma projectors I'll put the Xiaomi up on eBay for a quick sale.


----------



## ViciousXUSMC

klas said:


> While I love my Xiaomi UST, I will not be getting another Xiaomi UST with all the options coming out. They are too damn minimalistic to the point that "We are not giving you a power button". Wtf! You can only turn it on with their remote or unplugging/plugging power cable. If you loose the damn remote or it gets broken you can't even find a replacement for it anywhere.



Not a bad idea then to get a IR blaster that can learn devices and save all the remote codes.
Something like this: https://www.amazon.com/Broadlink-RM...+blaster&qid=1554843045&s=gateway&sr=8-6&th=1


Also then it can be integrated to your smart home so you just say "Alexa turn on the projector" or setup a scene like "Alexa Movie Time" so it turns on your lights, projector, and audio equipment.


----------



## ViciousXUSMC

da_103 said:


> On the same boat, ended up picking up the 4k version during last week's sale through an agent fo a great price. Come summer and once reviews roll out for the LG/Optoma projectors I'll put the Xiaomi up on eBay for a quick sale.



Specific models you are looking at?


I am excited about the 4K version of this projector, but wouldn't mind waiting for a good alternative that has native language and power from a different brand.
I also really only need a display device, not all the fancy bells and whistles of the full blown android OS on this projector. Just seems like more to go wrong IMO.


----------



## Ricoflashback

ViciousXUSMC said:


> Specific models you are looking at?
> 
> I am excited about the 4K version of this projector, but wouldn't mind waiting for a good alternative that has native language and power from a different brand.
> I also really only need a display device, not all the fancy bells and whistles of the full blown android OS on this projector. Just seems like more to go wrong IMO.


***I'm interested in the Optoma P1 4K UST. Since a lot of material will be 1080i or 720p (if you use cable or OTA sources) - - it will come down to how well the projector "upscales" non 4K material. Otherwise, a Roku or Apple 4K Player might work better on the upscaling side. At any rate - - I really believe that these UST 4K Laser Projectors will have a helluva market once the picture quality and costs are optimized. I know for those looking for a greater than 120" screen - - the jury is still out. But Geez, Louise.....the convenience factor of a UST is incredible and will bring affordability and simplicity to those who've always wanted a projector but didn't have the room or want to deal with all the setup involved.


----------



## zivot

If anybody already have this projector, can you please record video with input lag demonstration? Maybe the gamepad button pushing in a front of the screen. Is it suitable for gaming?
The first 1080p version of mijia laser projector has 80-120ms input lag, which is poor 😞


----------



## oni222

klas said:


> While I love my Xiaomi UST, I will not be getting another Xiaomi UST with all the options coming out. They are too damn minimalistic to the point that "We are not giving you a power button". Wtf! You can only turn it on with their remote or unplugging/plugging power cable. If you loose the damn remote or it gets broken you can't even find a replacement for it anywhere.


I dont think any of the new UST Laser projectors coming out have a power button. 
Also you can have the projector turn on and off from HDMI CEC commands so when you turn off your ps4/appletv/blurayplayer/insertdevicehere it will do the same for your projector.



ViciousXUSMC said:


> Not a bad idea then to get a IR blaster that can learn devices and save all the remote codes.
> Something like this: https://www.amazon.com/Broadlink-RM...+blaster&qid=1554843045&s=gateway&sr=8-6&th=1
> 
> 
> Also then it can be integrated to your smart home so you just say "Alexa turn on the projector" or setup a scene like "Alexa Movie Time" so it turns on your lights, projector, and audio equipment.



The remote is not IR based but Bluetooth so to my understanding universal remotes dont work with it. I know my logitech harmony elite does not work with Xiaomi UST Laser projector (1080p fake 4k version).


----------



## da_103

Just got my projector in and compared to my old Optoma UST this thing blows it our of the water. Using my firestick 4k tested 1080p/4k content and truthfully everything just looks amazing. Nothing beats a 4k screen, and truthfully I don't regret the purchase. (Built in sound bar is also amazing for a device this small, just need to wait on my UST screen to start finalinalizing my setup)


----------



## Vantri

da_103 said:


> Just got my projector in and compared to my old Optoma UST this thing blows it our of the water. Using my firestick 4k tested 1080p/4k content and truthfully everything just looks amazing. Nothing beats a 4k screen, and truthfully I don't regret the purchase. (Built in sound bar is also amazing for a device this small, just need to wait on my UST screen to start finalinalizing my setup)


I am curious to find out what is the input lag...Could you measure it, please


----------



## Yovel

Do you know if I will be able to stream Netflix in 4k with it ? Or do I need to buy something like a firestick 4k ?


----------



## Gae80uk

Hi guys, 

looks like there are some news from Vava 4K projector (Western version of Xiaomi 4K version) on their FB page

Launch date: 30th April 2019

Price: $2.5k (via indiegogo)

Specs/info here: 
https://www.vava.com/p/VA-LT002

First teaser/unboxing/preview video here:






Thoughts? Worth to wait for the Optoma and LG USTs to step into the game?

G.


----------



## drdoom2k

Gae80uk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> looks like there are some news from Vava 4K projector (Western version of Xiaomi 4K version) on their FB page
> 
> Launch date: 30th April 2019
> 
> Price: $2.5k (via indiegogo)
> 
> Specs/info here:
> https://www.vava.com/p/VA-LT002
> 
> First teaser/unboxing/preview video here:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHv...qUCWc3xDuEJ7SjHNluczBvCvklRh1HtGAohmwg2cBErmg
> 
> Thoughts? Worth to wait for the Optoma and LG USTs to step into the game?
> 
> G.


Very interesting, finally the 'first' one of the UST beamers announced for 2019 to actually be released. Will the Vava only launch via Indiegogo? I am still tempted to wait for the P1 to be released or the LG one to make some sort of progress...and obviously perhaps even create a bit of price tension!


----------



## drdoom2k

By the way, one rather general question on the Xiaomi: Do I HAVE to install it on a 150" screen or can I install it on a say 90" screen as well? Are there any benefits for having a 'smaller' window perhaps, say, brighter image? I am only seating c.10 feet away from the screen, hence no need to have a 150" picture!


----------



## Gae80uk

drdoom2k said:


> Very interesting, finally the 'first' one of the UST beamers announced for 2019 to actually be released. Will the Vava only launch via Indiegogo? I am still tempted to wait for the P1 to be released or the LG one to make some sort of progress...and obviously perhaps even create a bit of price tension!


Looks like it will be sold via indiegogo for $2.5k vs $3.5k retail price (I believe available via their website).

Optoma P1/LG would be my first choices but the first looks out of my bdg (€4.999) and the second might be aligned around the same price (I hope not!) and launched around July time..

The other interesting option could be the Viewsonic X1000-4K that should be launched around June/July...

I will wait for first reviews and by July will take a decision I guess! Just such a long time to wait...:I

G.


----------



## Yovel

Gae80uk said:


> The other interesting option could be the Viewsonic X1000-4K that should be launched around June/July...


I don't know about the rest of your post, but the Viewsonic X1000-4K will release in october, I got it confirmed by someone working there. The price is still TBD.


----------



## oni222

Yovel said:


> Alright, I just bought it ! It will be home in less than 15 days according to the website. Cannot wait


When you get it please come back with some pics/videos on your thoughts.
With LG's model rumored to be more than $5000 I am leaning more and more in getting this.


----------



## simpleHT

drdoom2k said:


> By the way, one rather general question on the Xiaomi: Do I HAVE to install it on a 150" screen or can I install it on a say 90" screen as well? Are there any benefits for having a 'smaller' window perhaps, say, brighter image? I am only seating c.10 feet away from the screen, hence no need to have a 150" picture!


UST are generally recommended with 80" screen to start. However, unless you have plan for future screen upsizing, you might want to consider the 4k 85" LCD TV instead, with same money (vs projector + screen), and not have to worry about day time viewing.


----------



## Yovel

oni222 said:


> When you get it please come back with some pics/videos on your thoughts.
> With LG's model rumored to be more than $5000 I am leaning more and more in getting this.


Sure, I'll take as many pictures / videos as you guys want. Made a small mistake though, it will ship from 14 of may, and will arrive less than 15 days later, so at least one month from now.


----------



## simpleHT

oni222 said:


> I dont think any of the new UST Laser projectors coming out have a power button.


My Xgimi Lune 4k has a power button, and it's rightfully so because I had quite a few time that the remote does not turn on the projector, and I had to press the power button manually.


----------



## Gae80uk

Yovel said:


> I don't know about the rest of your post, but the Viewsonic X1000-4K will release in october, I got it confirmed by someone working there. The price is still TBD.


Thanks for the info, let's wait and see...the UST royal rumble is about to start!


----------



## drdoom2k

simpleHT said:


> UST are generally recommended with 80" screen to start. However, unless you have plan for future screen upsizing, you might want to consider the 4k 85" LCD TV instead, with same money (vs projector + screen), and not have to worry about day time viewing.


Interesting - might be tempted to try out the Xiaomi 4k / VAVA at 90" with a ALR screen...might be a solid combo to start off with...I wonder why the Vava is being launched over it Indigogo, though...and in all honestly, it should never be close to $3.5k retail price as for that amount, I might simply buy the Xiaomi 4k over at ********.


----------



## drdoom2k

Yovel said:


> Sure, I'll take as many pictures / videos as you guys want. Made a small mistake though, it will ship from 14 of may, and will arrive less than 15 days later, so at least one month from now.


You'd better, you are the spearhead of this thread now!  Really keen on seeing and hearing everything to be honest, I wonder what the input lag will be and if the cranked up brightness...


----------



## oni222

drdoom2k said:


> You'd better, you are the spearhead of this thread now!  Really keen on seeing and hearing everything to be honest, I wonder what the input lag will be and if the cranked up brightness...


Input lag is my primary concern too for gaming but also if this puppy has HDMI 2.1.

Thanks.


----------



## Gae80uk

drdoom2k said:


> Interesting - might be tempted to try out the Xiaomi 4k / VAVA at 90" with a ALR screen...might be a solid combo to start off with...I wonder why the Vava is being launched over it Indigogo, though...and in all honestly, it should never be close to $3.5k retail price as for that amount, I might simply buy the Xiaomi 4k over at ********.


Is it the Xiaomi 4k you ordered the Chinese version or the international one (Android TV one)? I was about to pre-order one...but then this Vava 4K pj looks better: 

- 2 hdmi ports hdcp 2.2 vs 2.0 Xiaomi 
- 2.500 lumens ansi vs 1.500 Xiaomi 
- full english Aptoide TV vs MiuTV/Android TV
- €2.2k vs 2.6k

Cheers

G.


----------



## da_103

Vantri said:


> I am curious to find out what is the input lag...Could you measure it, please /forum/images/smilies/wink.gif


Attached some screenshots, tested using my MacBook pro at 4k and 1080p. (This is with the projector set to game mode and at the specified refresh rate)


----------



## JRock3x8

Was the 1080p version ever available in the US?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bix26

Gae80uk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> looks like there are some news from Vava 4K projector (Western version of Xiaomi 4K version) on their FB page
> 
> 
> 
> Launch date: 30th April 2019
> 
> 
> 
> Price: $2.5k (via indiegogo)
> 
> 
> 
> Specs/info here:
> 
> https://www.vava.com/p/VA-LT002
> 
> 
> 
> First teaser/unboxing/preview video here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHv...qUCWc3xDuEJ7SjHNluczBvCvklRh1HtGAohmwg2cBErmg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Worth to wait for the Optoma and LG USTs to step into the game?
> 
> 
> 
> G.




Might just be his camera, but it seems like there is a lot of clipping of the colors.


----------



## bix26

JRock3x8 said:


> Was the 1080p version ever available in the US?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes, Walmart had an exclusive deal with Xiaomi. Sadly that version removed the 3D and FI functions.


----------



## JRock3x8

bix26 said:


> Yes, Walmart had an exclusive deal with Xiaomi. Sadly that version removed the 3D and FI functions.




How long from launch in China did it take for that to materialize?

I assume it’s gone now? I have a use case for a well priced UST. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niveknow

bix26 said:


> Might just be his camera, but it seems like there is a lot of clipping of the colors.


I've been on the fence with upgrading my white Xiaomi and this thread is starting to make me itch. =)

Without getting into the 4k vs non vs faux, my main gripe about the white one is that HDR is "good", but I wouldn't say "great". Can anyone commit on the new HDR capabilities with this new projector ideally comparing it to the previous model? 

Thanks!


----------



## bix26

JRock3x8 said:


> How long from launch in China did it take for that to materialize?
> 
> I assume it’s gone now? I have a use case for a well priced UST.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I think it was about a year. I have a suspicion that the VAVA 4K UST launching (Hopefully) on Indiegogo later this month is a rebranded version. Usually in situations like this, the over seas manufacturer agrees to not compete in the domestic market.


----------



## JRock3x8

bix26 said:


> I think it was about a year. I have a suspicion that the VAVA 4K UST launching (Hopefully) on Indiegogo later this month is a rebranded version. Usually in situations like this, the over seas manufacturer agrees to not compete in the domestic market.


ok I saw in google results someone quoted that PJ as having a $3500 price tag? That's going the wrong direction.


----------



## drdoom2k

da_103 said:


> Attached some screenshots, tested using my MacBook pro at 4k and 1080p. (This is with the projector set to game mode and at the specified refresh rate)


Ouch, that translates to >100ms in all modes? Think this excludes the Xiaomi for Apache Legends then. Would the Vava or 4K version be any different?


----------



## da_103

drdoom2k said:


> Ouch, that translates to >100ms in all modes? Think this excludes the Xiaomi for Apache Legends then. Would the Vava or 4K version be any different?


Will check with a different Hdmi hub, while playing my switch the lag doesn't actually seem that high.


----------



## Gae80uk

bix26 said:


> Might just be his camera, but it seems like there is a lot of clipping of the colors.


Yeah, colours look way oversaturated...they have admitted it was a non-professional shooting so might be the camera used (fingers crossed!)

G.


----------



## oni222

drdoom2k said:


> Ouch, that translates to >100ms in all modes? Think this excludes the Xiaomi for Apache Legends then. Would the Vava or 4K version be any different?





da_103 said:


> Attached some screenshots, tested using my MacBook pro at 4k and 1080p. (This is with the projector set to game mode and at the specified refresh rate)



So we seem to be getting conflicting information and I feel I can shed some light. 

First off here is the quote from somebody who owns this device that tested latency:



tigermask76 said:


> I have used your link to test the input lag for gaming and it shows 15,3 ms, i will do more tests further.


The test used was this: https://www.testufo.com/mprt

What I think happened to cause the confusion is that the Macbook was most likely using a lower refresh rate or bandwidth (it happens all the time) and that tends to create such huge delay numbers.
I would feel better if we used a different device to test ideally a console. If we could get somebody to record using the console controller pressing a button and seeing the change on screen, then we could count the frames and that would give us a real world result of latency.


----------



## da_103

oni222 said:


> So we seem to be getting conflicting information and I feel I can shed some light.
> 
> First off here is the quote from somebody who owns this device that tested latency:
> 
> 
> 
> The test used was this: https://www.testufo.com/mprt
> 
> What I think happened to cause the confusion is that the Macbook was most likely using a lower refresh rate or bandwidth (it happens all the time) and that tends to create such huge delay numbers.
> I would feel better if we used a different device to test ideally a console. If we could get somebody to record using the console controller pressing a button and seeing the change on screen, then we could count the frames and that would give us a real world result of latency.


This was done on a 2018 MacBook pro that allows you to set the Refresh rate, again it measures the difference between one stop watch and what's being displayed. One Issue I can think of is the HDMI adapter causing the lag, but that's something I'll double check once I get a new output hub.


----------



## oni222

da_103 said:


> This was done on a 2018 MacBook pro that allows you to set the Refresh rate, again it measures the difference between one stop watch and what's being displayed. One Issue I can think of is the HDMI adapter causing the lag, but that's something I'll double check once I get a new output hub.


I understand what you are saying but keep in mind that just setting the refresh rate means nothing. For example the GPU will dictate the bandwidth it uses and the color. For example if it picks 4:4:4 it will most likely bottleneck depending on your supporting hardware. You can overclock it and that can help but for speed purposes going with a lower setup will be more beneficial.

Do you have any consoles like a ps4, xbox one etc to test with?


----------



## Movie78

I see two different models which one to buy?


----------



## Introextro

tigermask76 said:


> I have used your link to test the input lag for gaming and it shows 15,3 ms, i will do more tests further.


Hi,

I am looking to purchase it tomorrow online ( i live in the US), appreciate if you can let me know how this performs in ambient light. I heard that these are very good projectors and will not wash out even if there are a few lights on or some daylight coming in. Can you clarify? Anything else I should watch out for or expect?

Thanks


----------



## Sonny2160p

Introextro said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking to purchase it tomorrow online ( i live in the US), appreciate if you can let me know how this performs in ambient light. I heard that these are very good projectors and will not wash out even if there are a few lights on or some daylight coming in. Can you clarify? Anything else I should watch out for or expect?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




The best way to use these UST projectors is combined with a lenticular projection screen:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## da_103

Introextro said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking to purchase it tomorrow online ( i live in the US), appreciate if you can let me know how this performs in ambient light. I heard that these are very good projectors and will not wash out even if there are a few lights on or some daylight coming in. Can you clarify? Anything else I should watch out for or expect?
> 
> Thanks


Some ambient light won't cause any issues I'm using black out blinds that still allow some light to leak in and it looks amazing but did purchase a special ALR screen just in case.


----------



## Euphoria7

Introextro said:


> tigermask76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have used your link to test the input lag for gaming and it shows 15,3 ms, i will do more tests further.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am looking to purchase it tomorrow online ( i live in the US), appreciate if you can let me know how this performs in ambient light. I heard that these are very good projectors and will not wash out even if there are a few lights on or some daylight coming in. Can you clarify? Anything else I should watch out for or expect?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

I had an LG OLED 55 B8 and been checking YouTube and and this thread regularly to make up my mind.

I ended up selling my TV and got this projector and I cannot insist on how good the quality of the image or video projected.

I am a Call of Duty die hard online gamer on PS4 Pro and I see no difference in my online gaming at all.

You will need to buy a proper screen for it and you are good to go. Mine is XY Screen 120”.

No picture nor video will do justice for it but giving up my LG OLED B8 for it has no regrets rather than full satisfaction.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Introextro

Thanks. I was thinking of the Wemax earlier with 7K lumens but the 4K has 5K. I will be able to use only a foldable screen so not many options i guess. Also my room has ambient light and though I can control it I intend to "almost" replace my tv with this projector so don't want to go through the process of pulling down the blinds ad turning off the lights everytime i intend to watch this. Any thoughts? Is the brightness comparable to the woman one pro 7K lumens?


----------



## drdoom2k

Euphoria7 said:


> I had an LG OLED 55 B8 and been checking YouTube and and this thread regularly to make up my mind.
> 
> I ended up selling my TV and got this projector and I cannot insist on how good the quality of the image or video projected.
> 
> I am a Call of Duty die hard online gamer on PS4 Pro and I see no difference in my online gaming at all.
> 
> You will need to buy a proper screen for it and you are good to go. Mine is XY Screen 120”.
> 
> No picture nor video will do justice for it but giving up my LG OLED B8 for it has no regrets rather than full satisfaction.
> 
> Hope that helps.


I am actually coming from a C8 and currently thinking about options. Are you happy with the input lag on the projector and COD online? No lag or delay?


----------



## Euphoria7

Introextro said:


> Thanks. I was thinking of the Wemax earlier with 7K lumens but the 4K has 5K. I will be able to use only a foldable screen so not many options i guess. Also my room has ambient light and though I can control it I intend to "almost" replace my tv with this projector so don't want to go through the process of pulling down the blinds ad turning off the lights everytime i intend to watch this. Any thoughts? Is the brightness comparable to the woman one pro 7K lumens?





drdoom2k said:


> I never had an UST projector so I cannot tell the difference, I’m really happy with the purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Euphoria7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had an LG OLED 55 B8 and been checking YouTube and and this thread regularly to make up my mind.
> 
> I ended up selling my TV and got this projector and I cannot insist on how good the quality of the image or video projected.
> 
> I am a Call of Duty die hard online gamer on PS4 Pro and I see no difference in my online gaming at all.
> 
> You will need to buy a proper screen for it and you are good to go. Mine is XY Screen 120”.
> 
> No picture nor video will do justice for it but giving up my LG OLED B8 for it has no regrets rather than full satisfaction.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually coming from a C8 and currently thinking about options. Are you happy with the input lag on the projector and COD online? No lag or delay?
Click to expand...

No lag and no delay, I’m prestige level 8 if that rings any bells.


----------



## ellisbailey

Sonny2160p said:


> The best way to use these UST projectors is combined with a lenticular projection screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wowzers that looks AMAZING and is exactly the look I want to go for. I too have an OLED 65" and would love to sell it and just have the projector. So much less space and easier to move around. Would you say the PET Crystal Screen is essential? Are they heavy/easy to break/damage etc? 

Please post more pics or a vid? HDR? 4K


----------



## Sonny2160p

ellisbailey said:


> Wowzers that looks AMAZING and is exactly the look I want to go for. I too have an OLED 65" and would love to sell it and just have the projector. So much less space and easier to move around. Would you say the PET Crystal Screen is essential? Are they heavy/easy to break/damage etc?
> 
> 
> 
> Please post more pics or a vid? HDR? 4K




Yes, I would say the PET crystal is essential for ambient light viewing, make sure to get the correct one though -> the one with fine horizontal lines, not black crystal one, Chinese websites often promote the wrong type for use with Xiaomi projectors.
The material is indeed delicate and I would suggest wearing medical gloves for installation as greasy fingers will make marks. It is very lightweight but sturdy.

Also after a few months of watching different types of video on my Wemax one pro I would suggest turning HDR from your sources to off, because the projector has some really strange pinkish tones in HDR mode and can’t seem to reach the full color sprectrum, it actually looks a lot better in non-hdr mode imo. 4k input on the other hand looks way better than 1080p input.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oni222

Sonny2160p said:


> Yes, I would say the PET crystal is essential for ambient light viewing, make sure to get the correct one though -> the one with fine horizontal lines, not black crystal one, Chinese websites often promote the wrong type for use with Xiaomi projectors.
> The material is indeed delicate and I would suggest wearing medical gloves for installation as greasy fingers will make marks. It is very lightweight but sturdy.
> 
> Also after a few months of watching different types of video on my Wemax one pro I would suggest turning HDR from your sources to off, because the projector has some really strange pinkish tones in HDR mode and can’t seem to reach the full color sprectrum, it actually looks a lot better in non-hdr mode imo. 4k input on the other hand looks way better than 1080p input.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On my Xiaomi 1st gen (White non international version) has the same issue with HDR only instead of pinkish mine looks like white washed. All colors are much more white to the point that it looks disgusting. So HDR off is a must.

Can somebody with the new 4K version confirm if this is still an issue?


----------



## Movie78

I believe there's no US seller for this projector so where are you guys buying it from and is there a warranty or you are using your credit cards to cover the warranty.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## oni222

Movie78 said:


> I believe there's no US seller for this projector so where are you guys buying it from and is there a warranty or you are using your credit cards to cover the warranty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Technically it looks like VAVA https://www. vava .com/p/VA-LT002 
Is using the guts from the Xiaomi projector but we dont know 100%. There is a huge similarity in the hardware so if I had to bet it is the same internals.
They have changed the speakers and up until recently the remote was the same one as Xiaomi but now it looks like they put a different shell on it.

They also added another $1000 on the MSRP unless you buy from indiegogo (I never found the listing but others say it exist). The Indigogo listing is supposed to be $2500.


----------



## Yovel

Thanks for your screen recommandations. I think I will get the Pet Crystal one. I'm having trouble differentiating between the "black crystal one" or the one with the horizontal lines, I don't want to make a mistake. Any hints ?


----------



## hobbs47

Sonny2160p said:


> The best way to use these UST projectors is combined with a lenticular projection screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. Is 9-10 feet back from a 100" screen too ridiculous in an apartment? Opinions? Will I miss my 65" oled?


----------



## klas

hobbs47 said:


> Very nice. Is 9-10 feet back from a 100" screen too ridiculous in an apartment? Opinions? Will I miss my 65" oled?


No, I watch at 120" at 10 feet. Expensive, but totally awesome. No, unless you have a fetish to watch movies in bright light.


----------



## srkmish

Euphoria7 said:


> I had an LG OLED 55 B8 and been checking YouTube and and this thread regularly to make up my mind.
> 
> I ended up selling my TV and got this projector and I cannot insist on how good the quality of the image or video projected.
> 
> I am a Call of Duty die hard online gamer on PS4 Pro and I see no difference in my online gaming at all.
> 
> You will need to buy a proper screen for it and you are good to go. Mine is XY Screen 120”.
> 
> No picture nor video will do justice for it but giving up my LG OLED B8 for it has no regrets rather than full satisfaction.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Do you have white walls? Does the XY screen help mitigate reflections if you have white walls?


----------



## Troy LaMont

Gae80uk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> looks like there are some news from Vava 4K projector (Western version of Xiaomi 4K version) on their FB page
> 
> Launch date: 30th April 2019
> 
> Price: $2.5k (via indiegogo)
> 
> Specs/info here:
> https://www.vava.com/p/VA-LT002
> 
> First teaser/unboxing/preview video here:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHv...qUCWc3xDuEJ7SjHNluczBvCvklRh1HtGAohmwg2cBErmg
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Worth to wait for the Optoma and LG USTs to step into the game?
> 
> G.


The retail is $3500 so it doesn't belong in this forum and there's already a dedicated thread for this Vava projector in the above $3500 forum! Please stop posting about this projector here.


----------



## Euphoria7

srkmish said:


> Euphoria7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had an LG OLED 55 B8 and been checking YouTube and and this thread regularly to make up my mind.
> 
> I ended up selling my TV and got this projector and I cannot insist on how good the quality of the image or video projected.
> 
> I am a Call of Duty die hard online gamer on PS4 Pro and I see no difference in my online gaming at all.
> 
> You will need to buy a proper screen for it and you are good to go. Mine is XY Screen 120”.
> 
> No picture nor video will do justice for it but giving up my LG OLED B8 for it has no regrets rather than full satisfaction.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have white walls? Does the XY screen help mitigate reflections if you have white walls?
Click to expand...

I’m posting 2 pictures for my PET XY screen in sunlight, not ambient, and at night. The picture reflected is dark but yes it helps mitigate the reflection.


----------



## Sonny2160p

Yovel said:


> Thanks for your screen recommandations. I think I will get the Pet Crystal one. I'm having trouble differentiating between the "black crystal one" or the one with the horizontal lines, I don't want to make a mistake. Any hints ?




You need the one with horizontal lines! 


Like this:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethan3686

The tradeoff is always there. If you got a light controlled room then go with the white fixed frame screen (i would suggest Elite screen Sable 2 series with 1.1 gain).

And if there is a lot of ambient light then get the gray or darker screens. But obvioulsy at night time in total darkness you will loose brightness and punch and overall the picture will be darker.

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## DivineMoshka

Yovel said:


> Thanks for your screen recommandations. I think I will get the Pet Crystal one. I'm having trouble differentiating between the "black crystal one" or the one with the horizontal lines, I don't want to make a mistake. Any hints ?





the black crystal is a flat screen. you want to go for the PET alr screen ... do you have a contact for xy screens ? wendy chou is a good one ... i have her wahts app if you need it . Ive had the PET ALR for UST projectors int he past and now i have a long throqw projector with Black crystl screen.


I might be able to get you a discount if i speak to wendy as i have bought two screens already


----------



## Yovel

DivineMoshka said:


> the black crystal is a flat screen. you want to go for the PET alr screen ... do you have a contact for xy screens ? wendy chou is a good one ... i have her wahts app if you need it . Ive had the PET ALR for UST projectors int he past and now i have a long throqw projector with Black crystl screen.
> 
> 
> I might be able to get you a discount if i speak to wendy as i have bought two screens already


That would be great ! I do not have a contact atm from xy screens. Thanks a lot DivineMoshka. And thank you Sonny2160p for the clarification.


----------



## DivineMoshka

Yovel said:


> That would be great ! I do not have a contact atm from xy screens. Thanks a lot DivineMoshka. And thank you Sonny2160p for the clarification.





Yovel ... private message me with your whatsapp phone number and i will set you up with XY Screens .... how big is the screen you want 100" or 120" ? XY Screens can be any size including 110" they are less than other screens price wise but are really great.


----------



## 10basetom

I've been in contact with both Wendy and August at xy-screen and was not impressed with their professionalism. They are apparently colleagues, but use email addresses with different domains. They sent me a link to a screen that cost almost as much as the projector and was pulled from Amazon (https://www.amazon.com/120-inch-Rejecting-Projection-Projectors/dp/B07KB11HJQ). When I told Wendy my budget for a projector screen she laughed in my face with this classy reply: "Your budget is $300USD ??????????????"

Projecting onto my beige wall already looks spectacular to me, and I doubt paying $1000+ will improve the picture quality 1000 times.


----------



## DivineMoshka

10basetom said:


> I've been in contact with both Wendy and August at xy-screen and was not impressed with their professionalism. They are apparently colleagues, but use email addresses with different domains. They sent me a link to a screen that cost almost as much as the projector and was pulled from Amazon (https://www.amazon.com/120-inch-Rejecting-Projection-Projectors/dp/B07KB11HJQ). When I told Wendy my budget for a projector screen she laughed in my face with this classy reply: "Your budget is $300USD ??????????????"
> 
> Projecting onto my beige wall already looks spectacular to me, and I doubt paying $1000+ will improve the picture quality 1000 times.





To be fair 300 usd is ebay material or something from amazon. XY Screens manufacture the screen in there own factory and cost less than silver ticket and other big US names. They make highly customizable screen soemtimes large venue ones for cinemas etc. Its a premium screen made in china direct from supplier and cheaper than other US premium makes. They dont speak the best english so sometimes it can seem like not as professional.


----------



## klas

Unless you watch during the day or with ambient light there is no reason to go for UST overpriced screens. When prices are more reasonable I might pick one up, until that happens wall looks good enough to me or just regular fixed white screen.


----------



## Mikkle

I can chime in and say I had a really good experience purchasing a 120" XY screen from Wendy. I did a ton of research and have not found a better UST screen for the money.

It doesn't make sense to me to spend $1000 on a projector and point it at a beige wall. When it comes to picture quality, the screen itself *IS* one half of the equation.

You'll get a much better picture by spending $500 on a projector and $500 on a screen, than $1000 on a projector and $0 on a screen.


----------



## DivineMoshka

Mikkle said:


> I can chime in and say I had a really good experience purchasing a 120" XY screen from Wendy. I did a ton of research and have not found a better UST screen for the money.
> 
> It doesn't make sense to me to spend $1000 on a projector and point it at a beige wall. When it comes to picture quality, the screen itself *IS* one half of the equation.
> 
> You'll get a much better picture by spending $500 on a projector and $500 on a screen, than $1000 on a projector and $0 on a screen.



Especially with UST projectors .... screens really benefit the picture quality. Contrrast is the main thing to improve in projectors and a good screen really pushes the performance that good bit more.


----------



## kennyzdead

Sonny2160p said:


> The best way to use these UST projectors is combined with a lenticular projection screen:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could you post the same picture of your setup with the projector turned off? Trying to convince my better half that a screen this size won't look to distracting :grin:
Would be great...thanks!


----------



## Sonny2160p

kennyzdead said:


> Could you post the same picture of your setup with the projector turned off? Trying to convince my better half that a screen this size won't look to distracting :grin:
> 
> Would be great...thanks!




Here you go:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennyzdead

Sonny2160p said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect, thank you...looks amazing!  
wish me luck! :laugh:


----------



## drdoom2k

Sonny2160p said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks awesome, well done!


----------



## Movie78

$1000 a projector screen coming from China, they must be crazy.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## klas

Mikkle said:


> It doesn't make sense to me to spend $1000 on a projector and point it at a beige wall. When it comes to picture quality, the screen itself *IS* one half of the equation.
> 
> You'll get a much better picture by spending $500 on a projector and $500 on a screen, than $1000 on a projector and $0 on a screen.


Lmao. You are in the wrong thread if you think you will be spending 500 or even 1000 for a projector and then wall can be preped to be for projector. Also $100 fixed screen will do just fine as $1000 screen for UST, the only real difference is in what light conditions you are watching in.


----------



## teejay4k

Hei Everyone I am fairly new here but I have been a lurker for sometime, I have just recently bought this Xiaomi 4k projector from Ebay, I have some couple of questions.

How do you turn off/on the HDR settings? As there are movies not quite right with the colour especially when it’s not an HDR movie.

Can anyone of you installed Netflix in this unit? if so how do you finding playing UHD movies? 

I am currently projecting this on the white wall but I can see the blemishes of my wall, any recommendation of projector screen would be good for this? 

What’s the difference between a Black and White screen projector?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 10basetom

Mikkle said:


> I can chime in and say I had a really good experience purchasing a 120" XY screen from Wendy. I did a ton of research and have not found a better UST screen for the money.


Have you compared it to the Aeon CLR screen? https://m.elitescreens.com/front/front/productdetail/product/154



Mikkle said:


> You'll get a much better picture by spending $500 on a projector and $500 on a screen, than $1000 on a projector and $0 on a screen.


I'm planning to get the Silver Ticket 120" screen for under $200 since I only use the projector in the dark anyway.

For a UST projector, IMHO it's more important to have a fixed screen than a pricey lenticular screen (if you have light control) because the extreme projection angle amplifies every crease and wave on your screen.


----------



## MDB70

anand833 said:


> Anyone can help me 3d settings, have changed the language to english, no idea where 3d options are, previously someone had mentioned about it, provide with details. Thanks in advance


Did you get the 3D to work? If so, how is it?


----------



## angiem

i am trying to decide to get this projector + screen or an 77 inch lg c8.

i am not sure about blacks and color (no bt2020?) and hdr (dolby vision) 

input would be a nvidia shield and i would only watch in a dark movie room

what would you guys recommend?


----------



## klas

angiem said:


> i would only watch in a dark movie room
> 
> what would you guys recommend?


You already have the answer in your question. 

With that budget though there are better UST 4k options.


----------



## Yovel

DivineMoshka said:


> Yovel ... private message me with your whatsapp phone number and i will set you up with XY Screens .... how big is the screen you want 100" or 120" ? XY Screens can be any size including 110" they are less than other screens price wise but are really great.


Don't have enough post yet to private message you, will do once I do have !


----------



## rooster80

Hi friends,

I have used the Wemax One Pro for a few months and right now sitting waiting for the delivery guy to bring me the Mijia 4k version.
I'm hoping the brightness will be the same... it's the one thing i worry about.

I've seen comparison, side by side with the xiaomi and the wemax and they look exactly the same in terms of brightness... 

I can also concur that the PET crystal screen from XY sceens is awesome. I bought a 120" from Wendy. To me they were very professional.

I'll let you know if I find any major differences in the 2 projectors.

Cheers


----------



## klas

Based on specs 4k mijia is rated same as 1st gen 1080p where wemax pro is a bit brighter.


----------



## MDB70

Can someone comment on the 3D quality? I currently have an Optoma GT5500 and it is a bit too dim in 3D. Hence the extra lumen plus 4k option is tempting.


----------



## aeneas01

10basetom said:


> I've been in contact with both Wendy and August at xy-screen and was not impressed with their professionalism. They are apparently colleagues, but use email addresses with different domains. They sent me a link to a screen that cost almost as much as the projector and was pulled from Amazon (https://www.amazon.com/120-inch-Rejecting-Projection-Projectors/dp/B07KB11HJQ). When I told Wendy my budget for a projector screen she laughed in my face with this classy reply: "Your budget is $300USD ??????????????"
> 
> Projecting onto my beige wall already looks spectacular to me, and I doubt paying $1000+ will improve the picture quality 1000 times.


i have to say, i reached out to xy (xiong-yun) and came away very unimpressed as well... i emailed xy about one their screens listed at alibaba, and received an email from them giving me more details about the screen however the price quoted in the email was at least 50% higher than the price shown at alibaba - when i asked about the huge jump in price (it felt like a bait and switch) i was told that alibaba did a poor job of updating their prices, hmmm...

i then asked if i could just purchase the thin bezel frame from them (really like the look of it) and got an email saying absolutely, that they sell just the frames, but the pricing for he frames included in the email were ridiculous... so i didn't respond and moved on.... a week or so later xy contacted me about the frame, wanted to know why they hadn't heard back, so i went ahead and responded that the prices were just not reasonable... later in the day i got an email saying that they had "made a mistake" on the frame pricing, and the email included new price points that were about 40% less than originally quoted.

no thanks.


----------



## teejay4k

I am playing a 4k movie from my Nvidia, I have noticed there are saturated colour or washed out video on some scenes? I don't know the exact terms of it but I have attached a couple of photo which is encircled, you can easily noticed the washed out colour I don't know why? is it because I am projecting it to the white wall? or do I have to change any settings the can remove this?
is there anyway you can change the HDR setting in projector?


----------



## markmon1

drdoom2k said:


> By the way, one rather general question on the Xiaomi: Do I HAVE to install it on a 150" screen or can I install it on a say 90" screen as well? Are there any benefits for having a 'smaller' window perhaps, say, brighter image? I am only seating c.10 feet away from the screen, hence no need to have a 150" picture!


Well if you want to see 4K details, you'll want the 150" over a 90" at 10 feet away


----------



## ethan3686

drdoom2k said:


> By the way, one rather general question on the Xiaomi: Do I HAVE to install it on a 150" screen or can I install it on a say 90" screen as well? Are there any benefits for having a 'smaller' window perhaps, say, brighter image? I am only seating c.10 feet away from the screen, hence no need to have a 150" picture!


Yes! Smaller screen will give you more brightness and sharpness.

I think you should go with something in between. Like 120" will be perfect. 150" will loose you brightness and sharpness. 

90" is just too small anyway.

Your best bet will be 120" or maybe extend to 135" and loose a little brightness and sharpness.

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDB70

MDB70 said:


> Can someone comment on the 3D quality? I currently have an Optoma GT5500 and it is a bit too dim in 3D. Hence the extra lumen plus 4k option is tempting.


Nobody uses 3D??? Just want to make sure it works before I order. Please help if you have tried it!!!


----------



## Yovel

MDB70 said:


> Nobody uses 3D??? Just want to make sure it works before I order. Please help if you have tried it!!!


I'll try as soon as I get it, should be around May 10.


----------



## Movie78

What is the point of buying this projector if you are not using 3D ,there are better show throw projectors with better warranty. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Defcon

Movie78 said:


> What is the point of buying this projector if you are not using 3D ,there are better show throw projectors with better warranty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Which ones?


----------



## Movie78

LG and Dell short 4k projector 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## klas

Movie78 said:


> LG and Dell short 4k projector
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Lol, you must be new here... try again


----------



## Movie78

klas said:


> Lol, you must be new here... try again


Details?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## klas

Movie78 said:


> Details?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


LG UST is not even out and pricing on both is about double what this one is going for


----------



## Movie78

klas said:


> LG UST is not even out and pricing on both is about double what this one is going for


https://www.lg.com/us/home-video/lg...pylSSBiN8IozV9j0kBgqEcwwgUh_09PhoC0xQQAvD_BwE

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## klas

Movie78 said:


> https://www.lg.com/us/home-video/lg...pylSSBiN8IozV9j0kBgqEcwwgUh_09PhoC0xQQAvD_BwE
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


This thread is about UST projector, do research on what the difference here.

https://www.lg.com/us/home-video/lg-HU85LA-4k-laser-projector


----------



## bix26

teejay4k said:


> I am playing a 4k movie from my Nvidia, I have noticed there are saturated colour or washed out video on some scenes? I don't know the exact terms of it but I have attached a couple of photo which is encircled, you can easily noticed the washed out colour I don't know why? is it because I am projecting it to the white wall? or do I have to change any settings the can remove this?
> 
> is there anyway you can change the HDR setting in projector?




It’s clipping. Basically, the projector can’t produce all the colors that are encoded in HDR. This is normal for almost all projectors. Most projectors use tone mapping to convert the HDR to SDR some do it better than others. Try changing the color settings to SDR if you can. The google translate app can use your camera to translate the menus.


----------



## teejay4k

bix26 said:


> It’s clipping. Basically, the projector can’t produce all the colors that are encoded in HDR. This is normal for almost all projectors. Most projectors use tone mapping to convert the HDR to SDR some do it better than others. Try changing the color settings to SDR if you can. The google translate app can use your camera to translate the menus.


Thanks for your response, the image is even worse when watching cartoons in HDR ie. COCO, The Grinch etc. I will give it a try to find way to change the setting to SDR. But if anyone has tried to change the setting before to SDR please post it here. I have tried changing the resolution from Nvidia settings to 
8 bit instead of 12 bit, but didn't make any changes.


----------



## bix26

teejay4k said:


> Thanks for your response, the image is even worse when watching cartoons in HDR ie. COCO, The Grinch etc. I will give it a try to find way to change the setting to SDR. But if anyone has tried to change the setting before to SDR please post it here. I have tried changing the resolution from Nvidia settings to
> 
> 8 bit instead of 12 bit, but didn't make any changes.




Here’s a review of the previous model. I don’t know what’s changed for this newer 4k version. There’s a lot of useful information.


----------



## rooster80

*Wemax vs Mijia 4K*

Hi again folks,

I now got both projectors at home and I'm happy to say that the Mijia 4k really does 3840x2160. I use the projector as my PC monitor. That was the main reason I wanted to upgrade. Media programs and games, etc looks so much better with the projector matching the resolution I use on the PC.
I mentioned in my previous post that I was worried that the Mijia 4k was less bright than the Wemax One Pro, but its not. Both projectors, on the same setting (on HIGHLIGHT) and the Mijia 4K actually looks slightly brighter than the Wemax. So the 7000 vs 5000 lumens is just a marketing thing.

Another thing worth mentioning.

The Wemax had a great keystone system. (Standard 4 or 8 point adjustment) with great flexibility.

But the Mijia 4K has done away with that, instead it has some useless, very limited system where you can only set the angle. This means it's much more difficult to set the height and width of the picture. you actually have to move the unit itself around and go find more magazines to put under it etc. Super annoying, especially if you have a fixed projector screen to display onto. The Wemax was SO EASY...


Otherwise i was very happy with the Wemax, but the Mijia 4K definately has better image quality. 

Cheers


----------



## MDB70

Yovel said:


> I'll try as soon as I get it, should be around May 10.


Thanks. Seems to be hard getting an answer to this question.


----------



## teejay4k

That's good info bix26, as soon as he mentioned Sony UBP-X800 that produce good tone mapping, I tried my Sony UBP-X700 4k media player, and the 4K HDR video works perfectly great no clipping of videos, so it's my nvidia shield tv not producing the proper tone balance. I might need to try apple 4K TV as it work well with tone mapping with HDR videos and supports Dolby vision/HDR10 and Dolby Atmos. Otherwise I have to do some tinkering on my Nvidia Shield to see where the fault is. Thanks for your help.


----------



## tigermask76

teejay4k said:


> I am playing a 4k movie from my Nvidia, I have noticed there are saturated colour or washed out video on some scenes? I don't know the exact terms of it but I have attached a couple of photo which is encircled, you can easily noticed the washed out colour I don't know why? is it because I am projecting it to the white wall? or do I have to change any settings the can remove this?
> is there anyway you can change the HDR setting in projector?


Did you activate the hdmi 2 option on the projector menu ? Btw i would advise to stay with rec709 or rgb on the shield. The picture is djust so much better...


----------



## teejay4k

tigermask76 said:


> Did you activate the hdmi 2 option on the projector menu ? Btw i would advise to stay with rec709 or rgb on the shield. The picture is djust so much better...


I was basically using HDMI 3(ARC) on projector when those images happened, I can't really find HDMI 2 option on the projector, am I missing a few steps or something? or you meant use the HDMI 2 port to activate it? please enlighten me about this? as whenever I click HDMI 1,2 OR 3 it is looking for a source. I have found the rec709/rgb on the shield but still getting some clipping images.


----------



## teejay4k

tigermask76 said:


> Did you activate the hdmi 2 option on the projector menu ? Btw i would advise to stay with rec709 or rgb on the shield. The picture is djust so much better...


Ooppss I found it, whilst playing the movie I pressed the three lines button and the playback setting is right there and the HDMI 2.0, It fixed the washed out images amazing, now I can properly watch on my projector, thanks heaps for the advise you saved me mocking around on my Nvidia shield.


----------



## drdoom2k

rooster80 said:


> Hi again folks,
> 
> I now got both projectors at home and I'm happy to say that the Mijia 4k really does 3840x2160. I use the projector as my PC monitor. That was the main reason I wanted to upgrade. Media programs and games, etc looks so much better with the projector matching the resolution I use on the PC.
> I mentioned in my previous post that I was worried that the Mijia 4k was less bright than the Wemax One Pro, but its not. Both projectors, on the same setting (on HIGHLIGHT) and the Mijia 4K actually looks slightly brighter than the Wemax. So the 7000 vs 5000 lumens is just a marketing thing.


Looks great, thanks for sharing. As you are using it as a PC monitor, I am hoping you might be the only one really able to test input lag on the 4k model if possible? Are you perhaps even using it for some shooter games?


----------



## bix26

teejay4k said:


> That's good info bix26, as soon as he mentioned Sony UBP-X800 that produce good tone mapping, I tried my Sony UBP-X700 4k media player, and the 4K HDR video works perfectly great no clipping of videos, so it's my nvidia shield tv not producing the proper tone balance. I might need to try apple 4K TV as it work well with tone mapping with HDR videos and supports Dolby vision/HDR10 and Dolby Atmos. Otherwise I have to do some tinkering on my Nvidia Shield to see where the fault is. Thanks for your help.




I think you mean the Panasonic UB820 at 11:50s in the video. The Sony I’m sure does a better job tone mapping than most players, however the Panasonic UHD players are the only devices that do real time dynamic tone mapping. This takes into consideration the brightness of your display and the changes in brightness of each individual frame of the movie. They are expensive now but will surely be less expensive in the future as more competition start adding this feature to their uhd players too. I’m glad the Sony helped, and you’ll probably be able to get an even better performance later when dynamic tone mapping becomes more available.


----------



## rooster80

drdoom2k said:


> Looks great, thanks for sharing. As you are using it as a PC monitor, I am hoping you might be the only one really able to test input lag on the 4k model if possible? Are you perhaps even using it for some shooter games?


I haven't tested the lag scientifically, but I have played some Assassins Creed etc, without any noticeable lag.

Let me google around for a test, and I can put some figures up for you.


----------



## Sonny2160p

Anyone found 3D goggles that work with the Xiaomi/Wemax/Mijia? I tried some different brands, but never got a pair working properly...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdoom2k

rooster80 said:


> I haven't tested the lag scientifically, but I have played some Assassins Creed etc, without any noticeable lag.
> 
> Let me google around for a test, and I can put some figures up for you.


Thanks a lot! This one might work? https://tft.vanity.dk/


----------



## Introextro

Hi,
Little off topic but do you know if there are any differences between the white and grey models. Both are the new 4K but just wanted to confirm
Thanks


----------



## 10basetom

rooster80 said:


> Hi again folks,
> 
> I now got both projectors at home and I'm happy to say that the Mijia 4k really does 3840x2160. I use the projector as my PC monitor. That was the main reason I wanted to upgrade. Media programs and games, etc looks so much better with the projector matching the resolution I use on the PC.
> I mentioned in my previous post that I was worried that the Mijia 4k was less bright than the Wemax One Pro, but its not. Both projectors, on the same setting (on HIGHLIGHT) and the Mijia 4K actually looks slightly brighter than the Wemax. So the 7000 vs 5000 lumens is just a marketing thing.
> 
> Another thing worth mentioning.
> 
> The Wemax had a great keystone system. (Standard 4 or 8 point adjustment) with great flexibility.
> 
> But the Mijia 4K has done away with that, instead it has some useless, very limited system where you can only set the angle. This means it's much more difficult to set the height and width of the picture. you actually have to move the unit itself around and go find more magazines to put under it etc. Super annoying, especially if you have a fixed projector screen to display onto. The Wemax was SO EASY...
> 
> 
> Otherwise i was very happy with the Wemax, but the Mijia 4K definately has better image quality.
> 
> Cheers


Hey thanks for the comparison. Looks like the steps I use to set up my UST projector still applies to the Xiaomi Mijia 4K:

1. Set the projector where you want until the projected picture matches your screen size.

2. Project a solid color directly onto the wall.

3. Use a pencil or chalk to mark the edge of each corner.

4. Use the corner markers from step 3 to install the projector screen.


----------



## Introextro

keenlearner said:


> Evening all,
> just picked up the Xiaomi Miji 4K version from GeekBuying. I tried GearBeast but they won’t ship to the UK apparently.
> 
> Can’t wait to get this setup, this is my first projector.
> 
> Any recommendations for a 150” screen?


Did you get the white or grey?


----------



## Movie78

I think the white one is 1080p and the gray is 4k..

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Introextro

Movie78 said:


> I think the white one is 1080p and the gray is 4k..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Thanks. There's one on sale on eBay that seems to be white but I've asked the seller to confirm. 

Also, does anyone have a recommendation for a motorized screen for the 4K?

Thanks!


----------



## aerodynamics

Introextro said:


> Thanks. There's one on sale on eBay that seems to be white but I've asked the seller to confirm.
> 
> Also, does anyone have a recommendation for a motorized screen for the 4K?
> 
> Thanks!



The white one is definitely not the 4k model. In addition, there are two grey models which look identical: Wemax and Mijia 4K. Make sure you are getting the Mijia 4K model. If the specs are shown in the description, the native resolution should say 3840x2160.


----------



## Yovel

Sonny2160p said:


> Anyone found 3D goggles that work with the Xiaomi/Wemax/Mijia? I tried some different brands, but never got a pair working properly...


Interested in this as well, didn't think I'd have trouble finding a working pair of 3D goggles.


----------



## MDB70

Yovel said:


> Interested in this as well, didn't think I'd have trouble finding a working pair of 3D goggles.


I'll third this... Comments on 3D are hard to get. The thing that worries me and why I have not ordered yet is that the sites selling say that this new projector has 4k while the Xiaomi site does not mention it at all. Would hate to order this and then realize that 3D doesn't work.

I didn't know there we issues with pairing. Been using an Optoma projector with RF-glasses that are always in connected. Another concern ;-)


----------



## MDB70

MDB70 said:


> I'll third this... Comments on 3D are hard to get. The thing that worries me and why I have not ordered yet is that the sites selling say that this new projector has 4k while the Xiaomi site does not mention it at all. Would hate to order this and then realize that 3D doesn't work.
> 
> I didn't know there we issues with pairing. Been using an Optoma projector with RF-glasses that are always in connected. Another concern ;-)


Has 3D that is... I know it has 4K  The one thing I am certain about


----------



## mlkconcept

Hi, I've the 2017 Chinese version, very happy with it, but I'm very interested in this 4K model.

Please can someone confirm if it has the same Picture Profiles? Monitor, Game, User, Picture etc.. Monitor is the most important to me though.

Also, does it has the same 3D Options, Frame Packing for 3D Blu-Rays, does it works well?

Thank you!


----------



## Yovel

New ETA update from the tracking : I should get it tomorrow evening


----------



## drdoom2k

Yovel said:


> New ETA update from the tracking : I should get it tomorrow evening


Great news that we will soon have a couple of new owners in this thread here, should really help in giving us a full picture of this projector (pun intended).


----------



## teejay4k

Hi guys can someone direct me on what 3D glasses will work with this projector, will any of 3d active DLP glasses would work? so I can test it out and give you some feedback. Thanks


----------



## niveknow

teejay4k said:


> Hi guys can someone direct me on what 3D glasses will work with this projector, will any of 3d active DLP glasses would work? so I can test it out and give you some feedback. Thanks


Dang you people!! I have the Xiaomi 150 white international. Been holding out either the new LG or P1. I didn't want to go from Xiaomi to Wemax because of the reviews that I read being not a major difference..but feedback on this thread seems like the Mijia may be a real deal. No telling what is coming from the new LG and P1 models, but at least the folks here have real experience with the Mijia. The Xiaomi just wan't cutting it for me on the HDR side.. too inconsistent on the PQ where I was constantly messing with the User profiles based on the content I was watching. 

About to pull the trigger on the Mijia.....


----------



## [email protected]

*4k and is in english*

Hello all,

What model/version is actually 4k and is in English?

Looked around for a seller in the UK and find it confusing as some say 4k and then advertise 1080 res.!!

Can anyone recommend a seller in the UK (If it's not against forum rules - cheers


----------



## Movie78

Too much models don't know which to buy..

*Xiaomi WEMAX ONE Laser Projector 5500 ANSI Lumens 4K Android 6.0 ALPD bluetooth Prejector*

*WEMAX ONE PRO FMWS02C ALPD 180nit Laser Projector TV Home Theater Prejector *

*Xiaomi Mijia MJJGTYDS01FM 2GB 16GB MIUI TV Laser HDR TV 4K Chinese Version*

* Xiaomi Mijia Laser Projector TV 4K - Black 419167801
Ultra Short Display Distance / up to 150 inch Full HD / Home Cinema Theater Entertainment for 25000H life*

Help..


----------



## wheelee

MJJGTYDS01FM - this is the 4K Version here in China
MJJGYY01FM - this is the 1080p Version here in China


you check it out @ jd. com


----------



## DivineMoshka

Has anyone actually got around to testing the input lag for the 4k version ?


My dream would be for a calibrator to test the rec 709 colours and see how much colours are represented.


----------



## mlkconcept

Whats the diference between 2019 and 2017 version?

Brand:Xiaomi 2019
Model:MJJGTYDS01FM 
Color:Black

Specification	Material: ABS
Display type: DMD
Native Resolution: 1920 x 1080
Resolution Support: 4K


I have the 2017 and its 1080 and suports 4K, are these specs wrong? 

Both use 0,47 chips isnt it?


----------



## mlkconcept

Yes I thought that, but it's not real 4k, it should be shifted, and to old model accepts 4K and HDR too, so what's the real difference?


----------



## Mega_Maniac

mlkconcept said:


> Yes I thought that, but it's not real 4k, it should be shifted, and to old model accepts 4K and HDR too, so what's the real difference?


Whilst I am no expert - I would assume the pixel shifting is the difference. Once does it, the other doesn't - from my reading here pixel shifting is virtually indistinguishable from genuine 4k, at least to the average user. 

Accepting a 4k input (which the old model does) is not the same as projecting a 4k image, obviously.


----------



## mlkconcept

Ok I get it, thank you. 
I play a lot full Blu-ray 3D with my 2017 xiaomi. Also 4K and HDR. 
Does this shifting technology improves 3D quality too? I think it makes fullHD looks better, but what about 3D? 
Did anybody made a comparison of 3D between "4K support" and "4KShift" ?


----------



## teachsac

Price talk and where to buy are not permitted. Posts removed. Please stick to technical discussion.

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-d...price-talk-where-buy-outside-deals-forum.html


----------



## 10basetom

mlkconcept said:


> Yes I thought that, but it's not real 4k, it should be shifted, and to old model accepts 4K and HDR too, so what's the real difference?


Someone who tested the "4K" black model connected to a computer verified that the native resolution is 3840 x 2160.

Sent from my 2PZC5 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadrick

hi all,
looking to get one of this xiaomi laser 4k projector for my home theatre.
im working out the distance and drawing, as i wanna keep my screen as low as possible for 100".
I have a concern on the distance of the shoot, refering to the height from the surface to the bottom of the screen. 
Any one tried to measure? i have read somewhere for the 2017 version is ard 35cm for 100" screen.


----------



## Nihar P

deadrick said:


> hi all,
> 
> looking to get one of this xiaomi laser 4k projector for my home theatre.
> 
> im working out the distance and drawing, as i wanna keep my screen as low as possible for 100".
> 
> I have a concern on the distance of the shoot, refering to the height from the surface to the bottom of the screen.
> 
> Any one tried to measure? i have read somewhere for the 2017 version is ard 35cm for 100" screen.


This should help..









Sent from my vivo 1805 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nihar P

Mega_Maniac said:


> Whilst I am no expert - I would assume the pixel shifting is the difference. Once does it, the other doesn't - from my reading here pixel shifting is virtually indistinguishable from genuine 4k, at least to the average user.
> 
> 
> 
> Accepting a 4k input (which the old model does) is not the same as projecting a 4k image, obviously.


Yes. The projector uses "wobulation" for generating a 4k image.

Google out wobulation & get enlightened  

Sent from my vivo 1805 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadrick

Nihar P said:


> This should help..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1805 using Tapatalk


yes this is the photo i saw before, and it state 35cm for 100". 
But just curious if the height is adjustable? say i want move it higher to 38cm? is it doable?


btw wobulate 4k still doesnt look bad at all and definitely improvement of 1080p! personal opinion.


----------



## Nihar P

deadrick said:


> yes this is the photo i saw before, and it state 35cm for 100".
> 
> But just curious if the height is adjustable? say i want move it higher to 38cm? is it doable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw wobulate 4k still doesnt look bad at all and definitely improvement of 1080p! personal opinion.


Yea, you can probably just get the projector tilted a bit (by either adjusting the front levelling screws, or put/fix something under the front of the projector) and vet some elevation so that the projected image shifts up a bit.. Sorry, not sure if that's what you want, or if I am misunderstanding something out here.

Yes, a wobulated 4k image is much better than the native 1080p, and people are saying that the visual appearance is much clearer.

Sent from my vivo 1805 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nihar P

aerodynamics said:


> The white one is definitely not the 4k model. In addition, there are two grey models which look identical: Wemax and Mijia 4K. Make sure you are getting the Mijia 4K model. If the specs are shown in the description, the native resolution should say 3840x2160.


Yea, not heard anyone going in for or trying out a motorized screen for this yet. Probably because of the screen bends, waves created, or air fluttering things that these are prone to, and will ruin the entire 4k viewing experience for good with abberation details highlighted.
Although a fixed screen is ideal for this, would love to see a motorized, tensioned ALR PET Crystal / Diamond screen availability for 130 or 150". 
Apparently, if you want the ALR PET Crystal screen, you have to make do with a max screen size of 120", as they do not manufacture screen sizes more than that.

Sent from my vivo 1805 using Tapatalk


----------



## niveknow

Nihar P said:


> Yea, you can probably just get the projector tilted a bit (by either adjusting the front levelling screws, or put/fix something under the front of the projector) and vet some elevation so that the projected image shifts up a bit.. Sorry, not sure if that's what you want, or if I am misunderstanding something out here.
> 
> Yes, a wobulated 4k image is much better than the native 1080p, and people are saying that the visual appearance is much clearer.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1805 using Tapatalk


Nidar is correct in using the adjustment feet on the front of the projector, but won't give you a big correction. I know this because I built a custom console table and had to play with the projected height also wanted to keep it lower. I ended up making and hanging it lower than I originally planned or live with neck cramps. Find your table.. then mark the projected height then put the screen up. Fix is ideal given the distortion as someone else commented on motorized screens due to the UST angle.


----------



## da_103

Guys quick test using my new XY Screen at 100'
(Difference is pretty amazing compared to projecting on a bare wall)

Video of screen below:


----------



## da_103

Heres a better comparison, excuse the image and video quality.

(XY screen before and after with all lights on in my apartment)


----------



## noeled01

da_103 said:


> Heres a better comparison, excuse the image and video quality.
> 
> (XY screen before and after with all lights on in my apartment)



the different is pretty insane. did you have to get an adapter for the outlet?


----------



## da_103

noeled01 said:


> the difference is pretty insane. did you have to get an adapter for the outlet?


It's amazing, might be moving soon so hopefully, I can find a better place for the screen that's not right in front of a window.

For the power adapter picked up the UMI step-up voltage converter from Amazon, and it's been running without issue for a few weeks.


----------



## Movie78

da_103 said:


> Heres a better comparison, excuse the image and video quality.
> 
> 
> 
> (XY screen before and after with all lights on in my apartment)


The only difference is you made the wall picture look blurry and the XY stable.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## da_103

Movie78 said:


> The only difference is you made the wall picture look blurry and the XY stable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Sorry if the picture wasn't as clear, sort of rushed the install but here is another picture showing the lack of contrast with all my lights on and no screen.


----------



## longhornsk57

Can anyone test 3D on this and see how well or if it works?


----------



## glidesi

mlkconcept said:


> Hi, I've the 2017 Chinese version, very happy with it, but I'm very interested in this 4K model.
> 
> Please can someone confirm if it has the same Picture Profiles? Monitor, Game, User, Picture etc.. Monitor is the most important to me though.
> 
> Also, does it has the same 3D Options, Frame Packing for 3D Blu-Rays, does it works well?
> 
> Thank you!





What does Monitor mode do exactly?


I have the 2017 international version connected to a Nvidia shield and I think prefer monitor mode the most but I'm not exactly sure how its different.


----------



## Movie78

longhornsk57 said:


> Can anyone test 3D on this and see how well or if it works?


3D is a taboo in this thread,because nobody seems to be answering to those questions.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelee

@;


Movie78 said:


> 3D is a taboo in this thread,because nobody seems to be answering to those questions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


True, not many are into 3D 
but a friend of mine was blown away when i showed him the 3D using a DLP Link 3D glass on an xgimi, this one didn't give him headache


----------



## drdoom2k

By the way, while we are still waiting for further input and reviews on the Xiaomi...the Vava 4k has now been launched on the indigogo site, apparently in full production. The spec sheets mention 6000 lumens...wasn't the Vava just supposed to be a Xiaomi 4k in a different case?

Edit: Various reviews have already been released. IGN claims the input lag to be 102ms...which is pretty much unplayable for any FPS games then.


----------



## Sonny2160p

wheelee said:


> @;
> 
> 
> 
> True, not many are into 3D
> 
> but a friend of mine was blown away when i showed him the 3D using a DLP Link 3D glass on an xgimi, this one didn't give him headache




What brand of DLP glasses do you use? Do they stay synced?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radio81

drdoom2k said:


> IGN claims the input lag to be 102ms


Why am I not surprised...


----------



## ethan3686

Sonny2160p said:


> What brand of DLP glasses do you use? Do they stay synced?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got the xgimi 3d dlp active shutter glasses with the jmgo n7

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## 10basetom

drdoom2k said:


> By the way, while we are still waiting for further input and reviews on the Xiaomi...the Vava 4k has now been launched on the indigogo site, apparently in full production. The spec sheets mention 6000 lumens...wasn't the Vava just supposed to be a Xiaomi 4k in a different case?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Various reviews have already been released. IGN claims the input lag to be 102ms...which is pretty much unplayable for any FPS games then.


Wait, is Xiaomi an OEM for Vava? Are there any differences that can be confirmed?

Sent from my 2PZC5 using Tapatalk


----------



## longhornsk57

wheelee said:


> @;
> 
> 
> 
> True, not many are into 3D
> 
> but a friend of mine was blown away when i showed him the 3D using a DLP Link 3D glass on an xgimi, this one didn't give him headache


So this PJ works well with DLP link glasses?


----------



## bix26

wheelee said:


> @;
> 
> 
> 
> True, not many are into 3D
> 
> but a friend of mine was blown away when i showed him the 3D using a DLP Link 3D glass on an xgimi, this one didn't give him headache




Sadly, I think most people’s first impressions with 3D were in store demo’s or poor quality passive 3D commercial cinemas. So most don’t even bother trying 3D at home on their projector. But, once most people see active 3D on a DLP projector they realize what they’ve been missing.


----------



## 10basetom

bix26 said:


> Sadly, I think most people’s first impressions with 3D were in store demo’s or poor quality passive 3D commercial cinemas. So most don’t even bother trying 3D at home on their projector. But, once most people see active 3D on a DLP projector they realize what they’ve been missing.


I think most don't have 3D content. Since their perception of 3D from store demos is "meh" they're likely not gonna go get 3D content to watch at home.

Sent from my 2PZC5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ethan3686

Do you mean sbs 3D? Or just the 3D bluray?

I ve downloaded some sbs 3d demos which look good. On youtube as well.

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## 10basetom

ethan3686 said:


> Do you mean sbs 3D? Or just the 3D bluray?
> 
> I ve downloaded some sbs 3d demos which look good. On youtube as well.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


Don't you have to buy separate Blu-ray 3D movies?

Sent from my 2PZC5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Movie78

This is just a few 3D Bluray to check out. 

Sammy's Adventures 2 - Thunder And The House Of Magic Madagascar 3 - Drive Angry - My Bloody Valentine - Imax Under The Sea - Final Destination 4

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bix26

10basetom said:


> Don't you have to buy separate Blu-ray 3D movies?
> 
> Sent from my 2PZC5 using Tapatalk




Usually the combo is about $5 dollars more and includes the 2D disk as well.


----------



## TexasDJ

bix26 said:


> Usually the combo is about $5 dollars more and includes the 2D disk as well.


13 pages later and no firm confirmation that this puppy can do 3D. Do you happen to know?


----------



## TexasDJ

rooster80 said:


> Hi again folks,
> 
> I now got both projectors at home and I'm happy to say that the Mijia 4k really does 3840x2160. I use the projector as my PC monitor. That was the main reason I wanted to upgrade. Media programs and games, etc looks so much better with the projector matching the resolution I use on the PC.
> I mentioned in my previous post that I was worried that the Mijia 4k was less bright than the Wemax One Pro, but its not. Both projectors, on the same setting (on HIGHLIGHT) and the Mijia 4K actually looks slightly brighter than the Wemax. So the 7000 vs 5000 lumens is just a marketing thing.
> 
> Another thing worth mentioning.
> 
> The Wemax had a great keystone system. (Standard 4 or 8 point adjustment) with great flexibility.
> 
> But the Mijia 4K has done away with that, instead it has some useless, very limited system where you can only set the angle. This means it's much more difficult to set the height and width of the picture. you actually have to move the unit itself around and go find more magazines to put under it etc. Super annoying, especially if you have a fixed projector screen to display onto. The Wemax was SO EASY...
> 
> 
> Otherwise i was very happy with the Wemax, but the Mijia 4K definately has better image quality.
> 
> Cheers


Any chance you can test yours to see if it offers option to activate 3D?


----------



## TexasDJ

And also, for those in the USA that got this unit, how do we safely provide power to it? Looks like its Power Supply: 200-240V / 50 - 60Hz


----------



## [email protected]

Texas - according to the check sheet it does 3D.

I think I read here or some other forum that if you press and hold the enter button you get 3 options. One of these has the 3d option within it.


I cannot confirm,hope it helps!!


----------



## 10basetom

TexasDJ said:


> And also, for those in the USA that got this unit, how do we safely provide power to it? Looks like its Power Supply: 200-240V / 50 - 60Hz


You'll most likely need to get a step-down converter that supports at least 300 watts.

Sent from my 2PZC5 using Tapatalk


----------



## longhornsk57

[email protected] said:


> Texas - according to the check sheet it does 3D.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I read here or some other forum that if you press and hold the enter button you get 3 options. One of these has the 3d option within it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot confirm,hope it helps!!


This doesn't actually help.

We're trying to get someone with this projector to confirm it does 3D and how well.

Sent from my MI MAX 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DivineMoshka

Radio81 said:


> Why am I not surprised...



Were you expecting this ? do you think IGN is correct? the first model was similar. The JMGO s3 model is less input lag


----------



## danimanfx

Hey people. I just received this projector. I managed to set it in English. I connected it to my laptop (1080 gtx nvidia), but no matter what i do i only get [email protected] The cable is good quality. If i try to activate "hdmi 2.0" from playback settings the laptop crashes or becomes super unresponsive. This is unacceptable for me, but the Chinese supplier won't accept returns. Do you have any advice on how to solve this? Thanks


----------



## drdoom2k

danimanfx said:


> Hey people. I just received this projector. I managed to set it in English. I connected it to my laptop (1080 gtx nvidia), but no matter what i do i only get [email protected] The cable is good quality. If i try to activate "hdmi 2.0" from playback settings the laptop crashes or becomes super unresponsive. This is unacceptable for me, but the Chinese supplier won't accept returns. Do you have any advice on how to solve this? Thanks


Do you have any other way of trying out [email protected]? Perhaps a PS4 pro or Xbox One, Apple TV?


----------



## MDB70

[email protected] said:


> Texas - according to the check sheet it does 3D.
> 
> I think I read here or some other forum that if you press and hold the enter button you get 3 options. One of these has the 3d option within it.
> 
> 
> I cannot confirm,hope it helps!!


The check sheet in the shop says it has 3D. However, on the Xiaomi home page in China, there is no mention of 3D. This makes me wonder...


----------



## snorbaard

10basetom said:


> You'll most likely need to get a step-down converter that supports at least 300 watts.
> 
> Sent from my 2PZC5 using Tapatalk


I think you mean step-up converter. Input 110VAC, output 220VAC.


----------



## deadrick

danimanfx said:


> Hey people. I just received this projector. I managed to set it in English. I connected it to my laptop (1080 gtx nvidia), but no matter what i do i only get [email protected] The cable is good quality. If i try to activate "hdmi 2.0" from playback settings the laptop crashes or becomes super unresponsive. This is unacceptable for me, but the Chinese supplier won't accept returns. Do you have any advice on how to solve this? Thanks


anyone tried a source with 2160p 60hz and got it to work? 
my media player uses 2160p 60hz, but i havent gotten my projector yet..


----------



## deadrick

does it has a build in chromecast? usable with mobile youtube app?


----------



## Mega_Maniac

I have just noticed that on the Vava campaign page they claim support for HDR10 - but multiple reviews state that it in fact only supports Rec.709 - an SDR colour space. 

Considering the guts are the same, it seems very likely to me that this PJ does not in fact support HDR at all. (and Vava are pretty much outright lying on their campaign page)


----------



## wheelee

bix26 said:


> Sadly, I think most people’s first impressions with 3D were in store demo’s or poor quality passive 3D commercial cinemas. So most don’t even bother trying 3D at home on their projector. But, once most people see active 3D on a DLP projector they realize what they’ve been missing.


The only time that can exceed or matched the 3D of the DLP I saw was when i watched Imax 3D other 3D in cinema's I saw here in the middle kingdom are utterly crap!
every time I demo to someone 3D DLP the expression is like from bill & ted - awesome dude! it's so bodacious lol. truly a different experience from local cinemas. 
& since the xiaomi is DLP it could have the same effect.


----------



## MDB70

wheelee said:


> The only time that can exceed or matched the 3D of the DLP I saw was when i watched Imax 3D other 3D in cinema's I saw here in the middle kingdom are utterly crap!
> every time I demo to someone 3D DLP the expression is like from bill & ted - awesome dude! it's so bodacious lol. truly a different experience from local cinemas.
> & since the xiaomi is DLP it could have the same effect.


My Optoma GT5500 is great for 3D but I want a brighter picture and larger screen. You can go pretty big with 2D but have to go back down to 100" for 3D to look good in the most recent movies. Has anyone else noticed that the new 3D movies are not a bright as the older ones? The latest Star Trek was unwatchable in 3D. It's such a shame as I am a 3D fan.


----------



## izayn

deadrick said:


> anyone tried a source with 2160p 60hz and got it to work?
> my media player uses 2160p 60hz, but i haven't gotten my projector yet..


The projector's Chinese software won't do it (well I haven't found what needs to be switched to do it)
But if you plug in an external source and turn it up to one of the 4k resolutions it will do it. I use a Mi Box S 4k and it does the resolutions fine.
There's something in that Chinese OS that won't allow it, but you can be assured it will do 4k.

Another way to check is to turn on youtube and go to "STATS FOR NERDS" it will tell you what it is doing. Also, Youtube will tell you what it will display when you go to the resolution settings.


----------



## deadrick

izayn said:


> The projector's Chinese software won't do it (well I haven't found what needs to be switched to do it)
> But if you plug in an external source and turn it up to one of the 4k resolutions it will do it. I use a Mi Box S 4k and it does the resolutions fine.
> There's something in that Chinese OS that won't allow it, but you can be assured it will do 4k.
> 
> Another way to check is to turn on youtube and go to "STATS FOR NERDS" it will tell you what it is doing. Also, Youtube will tell you what it will display when you go to the resolution settings.


Yes, i dont think ill be using any of the app in the projector, more of using nvidia shield, and my himedia player for movie playback. currently im using 2160p 60hz setting on my himedia player output to 4k tv.

What you meant is this projector will be able to play in this setting right as long as i connect an external player that is setted at 4k 60hz?


----------



## Radio81

DivineMoshka said:


> Were you expecting this ? do you think IGN is correct? the first model was similar. The JMGO s3 model is less input lag


Can you show me a laser 4K UST with low input lag? I have yet to see one.


----------



## bix26

Radio81 said:


> Can you show me a laser 4K UST with low input lag? I have yet to see one.




My ViewSonic PX800HD has 16ms lag. Great picture but 1080p.


----------



## Radio81

bix26 said:


> My ViewSonic PX800HD has 16ms lag. Great picture but 1080p.


I think for a lamp based 1080p option the PX800HD is likely the best out there.

But for 4K laser UST, there’s not a single choice out there with low input lag, at least not that I’ve seen.


----------



## tigermask76

danimanfx said:


> Hey people. I just received this projector. I managed to set it in English. I connected it to my laptop (1080 gtx nvidia), but no matter what i do i only get [email protected] The cable is good quality. If i try to activate "hdmi 2.0" from playback settings the laptop crashes or becomes super unresponsive. This is unacceptable for me, but the Chinese supplier won't accept returns. Do you have any advice on how to solve this? Thanks


I use it on Nvidia shield at [email protected] without any trouble, i will try with my Razer laptop (GTX 1080).


----------



## izayn

deadrick said:


> Yes, i dont think ill be using any of the app in the projector, more of using nvidia shield, and my himedia player for movie playback. currently im using 2160p 60hz setting on my himedia player output to 4k tv.
> 
> What you meant is this projector will be able to play in this setting right as long as I connect an external player that is set at 4k 60hz?



Yes thats it....give it a try!


----------



## Ricoflashback

***I hope I did not start a duplicate thread but for anyone who is looking for information on this projector in the "Great Found Deals" AVS Forum thread - - here is one link:

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/122-...-hd-4k-alpd-3-0-5000-lumens.html#post57989414

Hope this helps move all pricing & availability questions over to one, central thread where forum users can exchange information.


----------



## Ricoflashback

Anyone using this projector in a light controlled room with an average "white screen?" I have a cheapie FAVI HD-100 16:9/100-Inch Electric Projector Screen that I purchased over six years ago. I can virtually shut off all light to the room - 98%. 

If so - how does it look? Thx - Rico.


----------



## usc1995

Ricoflashback said:


> ***I hope I did not start a duplicate thread but for anyone who is looking for information on this projector in the "Great Found Deals" AVS Forum thread - - here is one link:
> 
> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/122-...-hd-4k-alpd-3-0-5000-lumens.html#post57989414
> 
> Hope this helps move all pricing & availability questions over to one, central thread where forum users can exchange information.




Is this the same projector that this thread is about? The specs on geekbuying that you have linked indicate the native resolution is only 1080p but the projector “supports” 4K. Is that correct?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricoflashback

usc1995 said:


> Is this the same projector that this thread is about? The specs on geekbuying that you have linked indicate the native resolution is only 1080p but the projector “supports” 4K. Is that correct?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


***I believe this is the right 4K version and latest model - MJJGTYDS01FM. AVS Forum Members "Wheelee" and "Movie78" were kind enough to provide the model number. Unfortunately - the other website referenced does not show the model number - - or at least I couldn't find it.

And I do not believe it's native 4K - some pixel shifting going on here. (See previous posts in this thread). I think one poster had both models and said the newer, 4K "support" Xiaomi was much better than the other model which also is native 1920 X 1080 & supports 4K but not like the newer model. 

Hopefully some other forum members can clarify?


----------



## bix26

Radio81 said:


> I think for a lamp based 1080p option the PX800HD is likely the best out there.
> 
> 
> 
> But for 4K laser UST, there’s not a single choice out there with low input lag, at least not that I’ve seen.




Yeah, the issue is the 4x shift required to make the 4k image. On another thread an engineer examined a technical data sheet from Texas Instruments and supported what I already had suspected, 40ms is the very minimum lag possible. If you add any image processing on top of that it only gets worse. Considering that most people looking for a UST are expecting all the functionality of a tv (frame interpolation, smart apps, presets etc) I don’t think we will ever see anything less than 65ms from a 4k DLP UST projector. 
I decided a long time ago that anything serious like FPS or Racing really is better on my computer monitor anyway. The big screen is a nice novelty for games but quickly wore off. It’s fun to play Switch with my kids on the big screen, however when I want to get sweaty I prefer my desk and some good headphones anyway.


----------



## Radio81

bix26 said:


> Yeah, the issue is the 4x shift required to make the 4k image. On another thread an engineer examined a technical data sheet from Texas Instruments and supported what I already had suspected, 40ms is the very minimum lag possible. If you add any image processing on top of that it only gets worse. Considering that most people looking for a UST are expecting all the functionality of a tv (frame interpolation, smart apps, presets etc) I don’t think we will ever see anything less than 65ms from a 4k DLP UST projector.
> I decided a long time ago that anything serious like FPS, Racing really is better on my computer monitor anyway. The big screen is a nice novelty for games but quickly wore off. It’s fun to play Switch with my kids on the big screen, however when I want to get sweaty I prefer my desk and some good headphones anyway.


I agree with that. I too sometimes prefer the sharpness of a pc monitor and also a wired headset over playing on my projector and wireless headset.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## anand833

Regarding 3D, the brightness reduced after selecting 3d option and there is pinkish tint to the video after converting. Hope this info helps.
I have got alr pet crystal, it makes a huge difference in video quality


----------



## tigermask76

Ricoflashback said:


> ***I believe this is the right 4K version and latest model - MJJGTYDS01FM. AVS Forum Members "Wheelee" and "Movie78" were kind enough to provide the model number. Unfortunately - the other website referenced does not show the model number - - or at least I couldn't find it.
> 
> And I do not believe it's native 4K - some pixel shifting going on here. (See previous posts in this thread). I think one poster had both models and said the newer, 4K "support" Xiaomi was much better than the other model which also is native 1920 X 1080 & supports 4K but not like the newer model.
> 
> Hopefully some other forum members can clarify?


To clarify more everything, the right model name for the 4K version is : MIJGTYDS01FM

Hereby attached also a copy of informations from "Mi info" app on my 4K laser projector.

Also, to make it really simple between the 1080p version (White) and the 4K version (Black) i would say that when you look at 4k sources on the 4K version, it looks like real and clean 4K and all 1080p sources are also sharper than with the white version. When you look at 4k sources on the white one, it looks like 1080p


----------



## Movie78

anand833 said:


> Regarding 3D, the brightness reduced after selecting 3d option and there is pinkish tint to the video after converting. Hope this info helps.
> I have got alr pet crystal, it makes a huge difference in video quality


So the is 3D is not automatic you have to manually enable it?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## anand833

I used SBS format, so manually I had to turn it on


----------



## Movie78

anand833 said:


> I used SBS format, so manually I had to turn it on


Can you try some of the 3D MVC samples from the link below. Those should auto activate 3D automatically.

https://kodi.wiki/view/Samples

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mega_Maniac

tigermask76 said:


> To clarify more everything, the right model name for the 4K version is : MIJGTYDS01FM


Just double check that - you have put an 'I' as the second letter, if you put this model number into Google it auto corrects it to 'J' as every site I have seen lists it with a J as well.


----------



## tigermask76

Mega_Maniac said:


> Just double check that - you have put an 'I' as the second letter, if you put this model number into Google it auto corrects it to 'J' as every site I have seen lists it with a J as well.


Ok i can be wrong but it make sense that "MIJ" are the 3 first letters of "MIJIA" or to be more precise "XIAOMI MIJIA".


----------



## TexasDJ

anand833 said:


> Regarding 3D, the brightness reduced after selecting 3d option and there is pinkish tint to the video after converting. Hope this info helps.
> I have got alr pet crystal, it makes a huge difference in video quality


Where do you go in the menu to activate the 3D?


----------



## anand833

When you are playing any video, press options button on the remote, in that playback settings


----------



## tt tt

*Mi 4k Laser Projector Power Voltage Alteration From 220v to 110v ?*

Hi guys, 

It seems that Xiaomi is the only manufacture that actually puts out two different projectors for different markets. 

The Mi laser projector 150 has a different model number for the 110v version compare to the 220v version in China. However the new 4k Mijia Laser projector only comes in 220v right now.

Is there a way to retrofit a 110v power supply into the Mijia projectors? I need to move my projector everytime I turn it off so a voltage converter is really inconvenient


----------



## TexasDJ

anand833 said:


> When you are playing any video, press options button on the remote, in that playback settings


Thanks - were you able to try any of that 3d kodi content the guy up above posted a link to?


----------



## TexasDJ

tt tt said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It seems that Xiaomi is the only manufacture that actually puts out two different projectors for different markets.
> 
> The Mi laser projector 150 has a different model number for the 110v version compare to the 220v version in China. However the new 4k Mijia Laser projector only comes in 220v right now.
> 
> Is there a way to retrofit a 110v power supply into the Mijia projectors? I need to move my projector everytime I turn it off so a voltage converter is really inconvenient


This is a great question. If no way to retrofit, anyone in the US that got this care to recommend a good simple voltage converter that wont damage the unit but that also doesnt break the bank?

Edit: Looks like my order is actually coming with this adapter for free - will this even be suitable for powering the unit here in the US? https://us.********.com/samsung-cables-adapters/pp_241363.html Fill in the stars with G e a r b e s t


----------



## Euphoria7

As I said, when I first bought it I was impressed and had no regrets at all replacing it with my LG OLED B8..but here is the twist.

I just complemented it with a Bose 600 lifestyle and now I’m blown away with the quality of the video. I’m connecting the PS4 Pro to its amplifier and on through the projector’s ARC and man what a difference in colors and refresh rate. (Netflix and Movies through USB)

This is just crazy, my wife and I are just stunned by the picture quality, nonetheless the sound now too!

Note: Now I can see minor lag while playing COD vs connecting it straight to the projector. The game looks far better tho.

Now a question to the experts, what happened here?


----------



## 10basetom

tt tt said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that Xiaomi is the only manufacture that actually puts out two different projectors for different markets.
> 
> 
> 
> The Mi laser projector 150 has a different model number for the 110v version compare to the 220v version in China. However the new 4k Mijia Laser projector only comes in 220v right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way to retrofit a 110v power supply into the Mijia projectors? I need to move my projector everytime I turn it off so a voltage converter is really inconvenient


I guess you can wait (and hope) until Walmart makes another deal with Xiaomi .

Sent from my 2PZC5 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadrick

Euphoria7 said:


> As I said, when I first bought it I was impressed and had no regrets at all replacing it with my LG OLED B8..but here is the twist.
> 
> I just complemented it with a Bose 600 lifestyle and now I’m blown away with the quality of the video. I’m connecting the PS4 Pro to its amplifier and on through the projector’s ARC and man what a difference in colors and refresh rate. (Netflix and Movies through USB)
> 
> This is just crazy, my wife and I are just stunned by the picture quality, nonetheless the sound now too!
> 
> Note: Now I can see minor lag while playing COD vs connecting it straight to the projector. The game looks far better tho.
> 
> Now a question to the experts, what happened here?


im still considering hard to confirm on my order for this xiaomi 4k projector, as im thinking of all the other $3k projector, not UST, may has good HDR projection too.

my current concern is the hdr content, from 4k bluray. read that the older xiaomi projector dont do well in the hdr area.


----------



## 10basetom

deadrick said:


> im still considering hard to confirm on my order for this xiaomi 4k projector, as im thinking of all the other $3k projector, not UST, may has good HDR projection too.
> 
> 
> 
> my current concern is the hdr content, from 4k bluray. read that the older xiaomi projector dont do well in the hdr area.


I've read at least one report (I think on Reddit or a YouTube comment) saying HDR makes things worse on the black Mijia 4K, so they ended up sticking with SDR. If you look up post #291 in this thread you'll find similar experience. From what I've read online, any projector in this price range using ALPD 3.0 will suffer from the same sucky HDR because they are limited to color gamut spec Rec 709 instead of the broader Rec 2020, so when you play HDR content the software has to do color mapping in an effort to project a decent Rec 709 picture, but ends up making things worse. Reviews of the Vava 4K projector with the same ALPD 3.0 tech will tell you the same thing.

Sent from my 2PZC5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mega_Maniac

10basetom said:


> I've read at least one report (I think on Reddit or a YouTube comment) saying HDR makes things worse on the black Mijia 4K, so they ended up sticking with SDR. If you look up post #291 in this thread you'll find similar experience. From what I've read online, any projector in this price range using ALPD 3.0 will suffer from the same sucky HDR because they are limited to color gamut spec Rec 709 instead of the broader Rec 2020, so when you play HDR content the software has to do color mapping in an effort to project a decent Rec 709 picture, but ends up making things worse. Reviews of the Vava 4K projector with the same ALPD 3.0 tech will tell you the same thing.
> 
> Sent from my 2PZC5 using Tapatalk


I may just be reading your post wrong, but for the sake of clarity:

These are what the three gamuts look like on a gamut graph, the full spectrum is what our eye can see:










Rec709 is the smallest, DCI-P3 which some projectors cover in full and is the spec that many 'HDR' titles are currently mastered to is the next largest. Rec.2020 is the biggest, no TV or Projector, even $40k reference monitors can display the full gamut of Rec.2020 yet. But its good to have a colour space to work toward.

The Vava team claim to support 80% of DCI-P3 (which makes their "Rec.2020 coverage" claim a load of BS), so we can assume the Xiaomi is the same. This basically means it is not a HDR product, it cannot display the colours that are being used to create the HDR master. It is likely that when you switch it to a HDR source it is clipping colours outside the spectrum it is capable of showing and therefore looks like crap.


----------



## 10basetom

Mega_Maniac said:


> I may just be reading your post wrong, but for the sake of clarity:
> 
> 
> 
> These are what the three gamuts look like on a gamut graph, the full spectrum is what our eye can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rec709 is the smallest, DCI-P3 which some projectors cover in full and is the spec that many 'HDR' titles are currently mastered to is the next largest. Rec.2020 is the biggest, no TV or Projector, even $40k reference monitors can display the full gamut of Rec.2020 yet. But its good to have a colour space to work toward.
> 
> 
> 
> The Vava team claim to support 80% of DCI-P3 (which makes their "Rec.2020 coverage" claim a load of BS), so we can assume the Xiaomi is the same. This basically means it is not a HDR product, it cannot display the colours that are being used to create the HDR master. It is likely that when you switch it to a HDR source it is clipping colours outside the spectrum it is capable of showing and therefore looks like crap.


The point I was trying to make was that you are better off sticking to SDR with this projector.

Sent from my 2PZC5 using Tapatalk


----------



## big_k

TexasDJ said:


> This is a great question. If no way to retrofit, anyone in the US that got this care to recommend a good simple voltage converter that wont damage the unit but that also doesnt break the bank?
> 
> Edit: Looks like my order is actually coming with this adapter for free - will this even be suitable for powering the unit here in the US? https://us.********.com/samsung-cables-adapters/pp_241363.html Fill in the stars with G e a r b e s t


voltage converter won't be enough if the unit doesn't accept the higher frequency. And frequency converters are cost prohibitive.


----------



## TexasDJ

big_k said:


> voltage converter won't be enough if the unit doesn't accept the higher frequency. And frequency converters are cost prohibitive.


So what is the solution? Do I need to hire an electrician to wire in as 220 outlet in my living room? How are others in the US powering their unit?


----------



## rooster80

Euphoria7 said:


> As I said, when I first bought it I was impressed and had no regrets at all replacing it with my LG OLED B8..but here is the twist.
> 
> I just complemented it with a Bose 600 lifestyle and now I’m blown away with the quality of the video. I’m connecting the PS4 Pro to its amplifier and on through the projector’s ARC and man what a difference in colors and refresh rate. (Netflix and Movies through USB)
> 
> This is just crazy, my wife and I are just stunned by the picture quality, nonetheless the sound now too!
> 
> Note: Now I can see minor lag while playing COD vs connecting it straight to the projector. The game looks far better tho.
> 
> Now a question to the experts, what happened here?


There's less image enhancement (processing) when the projector is being fed a 4k signal. Which is why you should always send a 4k signal, even when watching 1080p content.
Of course, this is not always possible, depending on your source. If you're passing through a modern AVR, this can be set in the Video settings.
My marantz AVR have an enhanced HDMI mode, where true 4K 60p, 4K 50p in RGB / YCbCr 4:4:4 YCbCr 4:2:2 is enabled, up to 12bits.

You will get a much smoother image with a better color range. This will eliminate the issue some users have experienced with blowouts of certain colors on HDR content and stuttering with scrolling text.

Please note, this applies to all the Xiaomi Mijia and Wemax projectors.


----------



## big_k

TexasDJ said:


> big_k said:
> 
> 
> 
> voltage converter won't be enough if the unit doesn't accept the higher frequency. And frequency converters are cost prohibitive.
> 
> 
> 
> So what is the solution? Do I need to hire an electrician to wire in as 220 outlet in my living room? How are others in the US powering their unit?
Click to expand...

I would wait for other members to respond... I'd assume it's same for 60hz but I wouldn't spend this much money without a 100%. This isn't amazon where you just return things easily. I just moved from US to Europe, so I have to pay attention to 50 vs 60hz and voltage on all of my electronics as well as my new purchases.


----------



## Ricoflashback

RE: "There's less image enhancement (processing) when the projector is being fed a 4k signal. Which is why you should always send a 4k signal, even when watching 1080p content." (Dependent on source, of course.)

Doesn't this also depend on the "upscaling" ability of your TV or Projector - as well? And - the quality of the 4K content versus 1080P content? At least for my Sony 900F LCD - - a streaming 1080P image often looks better (sharper, more pristine, better colors, brighter) than 4K, 4K/HDR or Dolby Vision content (especially with Amazon Prime). 

I understand if you have a 4K UHD disc - - that certainly makes sense to feed your display the most information possible. But how about streaming? Also - - is there any difference in compression with 1080P content versus 4K or 4K/HDR content? Same algorithm? And, by the way, how is the upscaling or pixel shifting to 4K look like on the Xiaomi Mijia proector?


----------



## bix26

HDTVTest unboxing and menu walkthrough. Hopefully his full review comes soon.


----------



## NJChris

big_k said:


> I would wait for other members to respond... I'd assume it's same for 60hz but I wouldn't spend this much money without a 100%. This isn't amazon where you just return things easily. I just moved from US to Europe, so I have to pay attention to 50 vs 60hz and voltage on all of my electronics as well as my new purchases.


Just speaking from my Wemax One, I used a step up converter Lx-500c. Says it does 50/60hz.


----------



## drdoom2k

bix26 said:


> HDTVTest unboxing and menu walkthrough. Hopefully his full review comes soon.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Kw7m0cvfZac


Thats brilliant news, really looking forward to his review.


----------



## Raúl Rico

Hi there guys,

I received this Xiaomi 4k projector and a PET Crystal screen some days ago, and now I'm looking for a good 4k video player device (mainly 4k movies in NAS and also Netflix/Prime streaming). I have read a lot about my two principal candidates, Shield and AppleTV 4k, and probably I will go for an atv mainly because we are in the apple environment.

What I would like to ask you guys is if someone here has a similar setup or someone is aware of some cons or tech problems about using this projector with an apple tv 4k.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JRock3x8

I like my shield a lot. I hear good things about ATV as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bix26

The VLC app is excellent on the Apple TV, when streaming content from my NAS the scrubbing was super smooth, and VLC can play any codec under the sun. I ended up returning it after I purchased a PS4 Pro. Although the PS4 is much worse when it comes to streaming off my NAS.


----------



## Sonny2160p

The Mijia 4K has arrived!










And it’s amazing, supercrisp, great colors, actually it seems like it’s brighter than the Wemax one pro (7000 advertised lumens) I had before, latency seems to be the same (100ms)










I only really miss the 8 point keystone, had to cheat a little bit and it’s overscanning at the bottom a bit. Seems like 16:9 is not a universal size in China.. (XY alr screen)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricoflashback

Sonny2160p said:


> The Mijia 4K has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it’s amazing, supercrisp, great colors, actually it seems like it’s brighter than the Wemax one pro (7000 advertised lumens) I had before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only really miss the 8 point keystone, had to cheat a little bit and it’s overscanning at the bottom a bit. Seems like 16:9 is not a universal size in China.. (XY alr screen)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


***Looks great! Easy setup? What type of screen and size are you using?


----------



## Sonny2160p

Ricoflashback said:


> ***Looks great! Easy setup? What type of screen and size are you using?




Thanks!

Yeah setup was pretty easy, aside from lining up the image perfectly on the screen without the 8 point keystone took some time, especially with such a thin bezel.

Screen is from XY, the lenticular ALR version 120”




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdoom2k

Sonny2160p said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah setup was pretty easy, aside from lining up the image perfectly on the screen without the 8 point keystone took some time, especially with such a thin bezel.
> 
> Screen is from XY, the lenticular ALR version 120”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks awesome, well done. Might copy your TV stand style for our new living room, haha. By the way, there is no 'game' mode or similar on the Xiaomi 4k? 100ms is a bit of a non-starter for multiplayer FPS games, really, might need to outsource these to a gaming laptop or something.


----------



## usc1995

Raúl Rico said:


> Hi there guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I received this Xiaomi 4k projector and a PET Crystal screen some days ago, and now I'm looking for a good 4k video player device (mainly 4k movies in NAS and also Netflix/Prime streaming). I have read a lot about my two principal candidates, Shield and AppleTV 4k, and probably I will go for an atv mainly because we are in the apple environment.
> 
> 
> 
> What I would like to ask you guys is if someone here has a similar setup or someone is aware of some cons or tech problems about using this projector with an apple tv 4k.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.




How important is Dolby Atmos/DTSX to you? The ATV4k is a tremendous streamer from all of the major services (Netflix, Amazon Prime, Vudu, Hulu) as well as the providing access to the huge library of 4K HDR content in iTunes. You get access to the Atmos content in Netflix which the Shield does not have. Unfortunately, the ATV4K will not bitstream your local files so you cannot decode the Atmos and DTSX soundtracks you may have on your local movies. It will internally decode everything to PCM removing the metadata required for Atmos playback. The Shield will bitstream your local files giving you Atmos and DTSX if the files are encoded that way. I use the ATV4K for all of my streaming and a Zidoo X8 (android box like the Shield) for my local files.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonny2160p

Just an update:

The mijia 4k does have the black “light” shining around the projected image, giving a square of dimmed light around my screen, a pity..

On the other hand:


















Resolution and colors are on point!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teejay4k

Sonny2160p said:


> Just an update:
> 
> The mijia 4k does have the black “light” shining around the projected image, giving a square of dimmed light around my screen, a pity..


I have noticed this as well, the black light are highly noticeable when during dark scenes which is a bit annoying.


----------



## deadrick

bix26 said:


> HDTVTest unboxing and menu walkthrough. Hopefully his full review comes soon.


Can't wait for his review. He's one of the more trustable and reliable reviewer for products.


----------



## deadrick

Sonny2160p said:


> Just an update:
> 
> The mijia 4k does have the black “light” shining around the projected image, giving a square of dimmed light around my screen, a pity..
> 
> On the other hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution and colors are on point!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The color is so crisp. 

Can you show more photos of the black/back light that bleed out? Is it under the screen? Or all around the screen? 

How bad is it? I can't tolerate light bleeding..


----------



## Raúl Rico

usc1995 said:


> How important is Dolby Atmos/DTSX to you? The ATV4k is a tremendous streamer from all of the major services (Netflix, Amazon Prime, Vudu, Hulu) as well as the providing access to the huge library of 4K HDR content in iTunes. You get access to the Atmos content in Netflix which the Shield does not have. Unfortunately, the ATV4K will not bitstream your local files so you cannot decode the Atmos and DTSX soundtracks you may have on your local movies. It will internally decode everything to PCM removing the metadata required for Atmos playback. The Shield will bitstream your local files giving you Atmos and DTSX if the files are encoded that way. I use the ATV4K for all of my streaming and a Zidoo X8 (android box like the Shield) for my local files.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the suggestions. As far as I know, play atmos or DTSX local files shouldn't be a problem because I always can use the xiaomi 4k projector. And also because my audio system is a Sonos 5.1 (playbar, sub and 2xplay1) that doesn't accept Atmos and DTS 

Finally I got a secondhand 4k apple tv for a great price, and I disconnected my previous setup (appletv hd, kodi in raspberry pi, fire stick and Nintendo Switch, all of them connected to a HDMI switch with a toslink/spdif output. This switch was connected to my previous plasma TV (now xiaomi projector) via HDMI, and to my Sonos system through spdif. This switch allowed me to avoid passthrough problems with my old pana tv)

I supposed I could remove the HDMI switch and use the toslink output of the Xiaomi 4k projector to connect the sonos system. Error. Whenever I play a video (4k or HD) or use streaming apps with the 4k apple tv, I have a huge audio delay in sonos. But when I use the proyector as player, everything works great. Obviously I bought the appletv because xiaomi miui tv software doesn't include any streaming app. 

So now I probably would have to buy a new 4k hdmi switch... 😔


----------



## MDB70

Sonny2160p said:


> The Mijia 4K has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it’s amazing, supercrisp, great colors, actually it seems like it’s brighter than the Wemax one pro (7000 advertised lumens) I had before, latency seems to be the same (100ms)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only really miss the 8 point keystone, had to cheat a little bit and it’s overscanning at the bottom a bit. Seems like 16:9 is not a universal size in China.. (XY alr screen)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks GREAT! Think I may go for the same screen, if I order this pj. Have you had a chance to try out 3D? Just want to know if the 3D quality is good and how much dimmer is it. My main reason to order this is the my Optoma, while good in 2D, is not bright enough through the 3D glasses. Naturally 4k is a bonus.


----------



## schumy

Sonny2160p said:


> Just an update:
> 
> The mijia 4k does have the black “light” shining around the projected image, giving a square of dimmed light around my screen, a pity..
> 
> Resolution and colors are on point!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have reported the same problem on my Xgimi 4K Lune in that forum, later I read that it is a common issue on all projector using that TI chip. It is certainly a bit annoying but I can get used to it as the projected image is slightly larger than my field of vision anyway hence the light border is not "in the way" unless I turn my eyes to look for it.


----------



## Sonny2160p

schumy said:


> I have reported the same problem on my Xgimi 4K Lune in that forum, later I read that it is a common issue on all projector using that TI chip. It is certainly a bit annoying but I can get used to it as the projected image is slightly larger than my field of vision anyway hence the light border is not "in the way" unless I turn my eyes to look for it.




Yeah, or I was thing of maybe adding a few leds behind the screen with a soft color to mask it..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumy

Sonny2160p said:


> schumy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have reported the same problem on my Xgimi 4K Lune in that forum, later I read that it is a common issue on all projector using that TI chip. It is certainly a bit annoying but I can get used to it as the projected image is slightly larger than my field of vision anyway hence the light border is not "in the way" unless I turn my eyes to look for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, or I was thing of maybe adding a few leds behind the screen with a soft color to mask it..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

The light border also makes the 8 point key stone adjustment useless because the adjusted (reduced) image would make the light border larger.


----------



## da_103

Sonny2160p said:


> Yeah, or I was thing of maybe adding a few leds behind the screen with a soft color to mask it..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Curious as to the aspect ratio of the 120' screen, ended up getting the XY 100' but the picture doesn't fill up the whole screen like in some of your pictures.


----------



## Sonny2160p

da_103 said:


> Curious as to the aspect ratio of the 120' screen, ended up getting the XY 100' but the picture doesn't fill up the whole screen like in some of your pictures.




Same here with the 120”, it’s not wide enough..
I cheated this by overscanning at the bottom

Or the image coming out of the Mijia 4K is not perfect 16:9 is also possible


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDB70

Sonny2160p said:


> Same here with the 120”, it’s not wide enough..
> I cheated this by overscanning at the bottom
> 
> Or the image coming out of the Mijia 4K is not perfect 16:9 is also possible
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like it's a 16:10 vs 16:9. Quite a common issue.


----------



## 10basetom

MDB70 said:


> Sounds like it's a 16:10 vs 16:9. Quite a common issue.


According to their stated resolution (3840 x 2160) it's 16:9.

Sent from my 2PZC5 using Tapatalk


----------



## clyevo

10basetom said:


> According to their stated resolution (3840 x 2160) it's 16:9.
> 
> Sent from my 2PZC5 using Tapatalk


i assume that this is hdcp 2.2 compliant since users that have received their mijia 4k didnt complain any compatibility issues
if the ratio are off can someone get the proper measurement?
i suppose its not a big issue, as you can overscan it if the screen frame are thick enough


----------



## DrunkMonk

Sonny2160p said:


> Just an update:
> 
> The mijia 4k does have the black “light” shining around the projected image, giving a square of dimmed light around my screen, a pity..
> 
> On the other hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution and colors are on point!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi there! Would love to know if there is noticeable lag when playing video games on the projector? I was looking at the VAVA 4k UST and have seen reviews showing lag when gaming, so was wondering about this one as well. Also, would you happen to know if I'd be able to plug this up in the US with a converter?

Thank you!


----------



## bix26

da_103 said:


> Curious as to the aspect ratio of the 120' screen, ended up getting the XY 100' but the picture doesn't fill up the whole screen like in some of your pictures.




Digital cinemas use 4096x2160 and its technically not 16:9 it’s 1.9:1 while most televisions and projectors are 3840x2160 and are 16:9. Most UHD BluRays simply convert the resolution and keep the original aspect ratio. I have the same issue on my 1080p projector.

Now if the menus are not filling the screen correctly there is certainly a design flaw thats been overlooked.


----------



## deadrick

Anyone has compare this with current newer 4k projector? 
Still in dilemma for this xiaomi ust or long throw projector from benq, Epson, optoma.


----------



## Sonny2160p

DrunkMonk said:


> Hi there! Would love to know if there is noticeable lag when playing video games on the projector? I was looking at the VAVA 4k UST and have seen reviews showing lag when gaming, so was wondering about this one as well. Also, would you happen to know if I'd be able to plug this up in the US with a converter?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




Yes 100ms is very noticable. I only play slow story-based games on my projector. For fast paced FPS and racing games, I use my LG OLED, which has an amazing response time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDB70

Looks like the only way to answer my 3D questions is to buy the bloody thing


----------



## qoopy

That's the spirit.:grin:
But on a more serious note, there are more than a few comments about the fan noise at one popular online retailer.


----------



## Movie78

MDB70 said:


> Looks like the only way to answer my 3D questions is to buy the bloody thing


Wondering what people are buying this projector for if they are not using 3D....


Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## qoopy

Watching ripped 4k contents, perhaps?


----------



## updike

Does anyone know where to find a throw distance calculator? For instance, I'll be using a 90" screen and I'll be placing the unit on top of an existing cabinet. Can I control the image height? How is image size adjusted?


----------



## Movie78

updike said:


> Does anyone know where to find a throw distance calculator? For instance, I'll be using a 90" screen and I'll be placing the unit on top of an existing cabinet. Can I control the image height? How is image size adjusted?


Projector Central 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## updike

Movie78 said:


> Projector Central
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Thanks. The only thing I'm not sure about is the image height in relation to the projector.


----------



## teejay4k

Hei Guys I just got my 3d glasses, the 4k xiaomi projector can accept 3d and its pretty easy set-up, just press the 3 horizontal lines whilst on the movie, hit the display option then the 3d settings will pop up. I've tried a spider man into the spider verse brightness is less brighter compared to an UHD movie but it's bearable and still looks good, no lag and clear so I had to turn the brightness to 100 but everything work perfectly now. When I watched some 3d sbs videos on youtube 3d videos looks amazing in 1080p resolution and clear, but still nothing beats the 4k resolution take note I have projected this on the white wall as I will be ordering a projector screen soon.


----------



## Nihar P

updike said:


> Does anyone know where to find a throw distance calculator? For instance, I'll be using a 90" screen and I'll be placing the unit on top of an existing cabinet. Can I control the image height? How is image size adjusted?


Try this









Sent from my vivo 1805 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chandra Prakash Epperla

Hi, is anyone using a step-up voltage regulator for this projector? In my place, we only have 110 V outlets. If anybody using this projector with a step-up voltage, please suggest which one to buy with specifications.


----------



## danimanfx

Hello,

As I have posted previously in the thread, I cannot get [email protected] straight from my laptop on the projector. The laptop has a gtx 1080 nvidia GPU and it already does [email protected] on my 4k monitor, Wacom Cintiq 24 and also on my TV set with the same cables via HDMI 2.0. After many attempts, 2 new gold plated cables, I managed to enable HDMI 2.0 function on the projector (it was not working properly in the beginning) and SOMETIMES it gets a signal but the picture is flickering badly [email protected] (in my attached pic the image supposed to be plain blue with no lines) . The flickering also happens when I attempt [email protected] but is slightly reduced. I am completely gutted tbh, as [email protected] was the main reason I purchased the projector and used all my economies to purchase it. 

I contacted the Chinese re-seller and I got replies like.. I`m trying to use the projector "out of the parameters" set for it and this leads to "unavailability"... more like "trying to use Android 7.0 on a phone designed to use Android 6.0". He concluded the the hardware is fine and good to go! Isn`t this projector advertised as having HDMI 2.0 by Xiaomi? Obviously he won`t accept returns and at this point I have to at lest try everything to make it work. Can somebody help me with some advice? 

Many many thanks!


----------



## drdoom2k

danimanfx said:


> Hello,
> 
> As I have posted previously in the thread, I cannot get [email protected] straight from my laptop on the projector. The laptop has a gtx 1080 nvidia GPU and it already does [email protected] on my 4k monitor, Wacom Cintiq 24 and also on my TV set with the same cables via HDMI 2.0. After many attempts, 2 new gold plated cables, I managed to enable HDMI 2.0 function on the projector (it was not working properly in the beginning) and SOMETIMES it gets a signal but the picture is flickering badly [email protected] (in my attached pic the image supposed to be plain blue with no lines) . The flickering also happens when I attempt [email protected] but is slightly reduced. I am completely gutted tbh, as [email protected] was the main reason I purchased the projector and used all my economies to purchase it.
> 
> I contacted the Chinese re-seller and I got replies like.. I`m trying to use the projector "out of the parameters" set for it and this leads to "unavailability"... more like "trying to use Android 7.0 on a phone designed to use Android 6.0". He concluded the the hardware is fine and good to go! Isn`t this projector advertised as having HDMI 2.0 by Xiaomi? Obviously he won`t accept returns and at this point I have to at lest try everything to make it work. Can somebody help me with some advice?
> 
> Many many thanks!


Sorry to hear, nothing worse than some HDMI (HDCP) handshake issues! From my experience, this still sounds like a cable issue: [email protected] requires a lot of 'bandwidth' and even a cable that is 'too long' can't keep up with this. Some other folks like the people behind the HDFury Linker that work a lot with this sort of topic recommend the cable to be shorter than 3m in total AND to be of the highest quality. Sometimes this really is 'hit-and-miss', really.


----------



## danimanfx

drdoom2k said:


> Sorry to hear, nothing worse than some HDMI (HDCP) handshake issues! From my experience, this still sounds like a cable issue: [email protected] requires a lot of 'bandwidth' and even a cable that is 'too long' can't keep up with this. Some other folks like the people behind the HDFury Linker that work a lot with this sort of topic recommend the cable to be shorter than 3m in total AND to be of the highest quality. Sometimes this really is 'hit-and-miss', really.


At this point I`d buy the nVidia Shield if I`d knew is going to work. I have tested 1m, 2m, 3m, 5m cables so far and nothing worked. All those cable don`t have any issues with my monitor, Wacom Cintiq and TV. I have addressed Xiaomi.. but I don`t hold any hopes.

Did anybody tried this with a good laptop/pc? Did you guys managed to get [email protected]?


----------



## danimanfx

A small update. I connected my ps4 pro, launched youtube and activated "stats for nerds". [email protected] clips are working without problems. I wonder why from my laptop it cannot.


----------



## 10basetom

danimanfx said:


> A small update. I connected my ps4 pro, launched youtube and activated "stats for nerds". [email protected] clips are working without problems. I wonder why from my laptop it cannot.


Check to see if your laptop video card can output 4k/60 to any device 

Sent from my 2PZC5 using Tapatalk


----------



## danimanfx

I have 3 devices running successfully [email protected] in my room, connected to the laptop. Only the projector has a problem .


----------



## Yovel

Hello, I have received the projector as well. Took a couple videos but needs some editing before posting here.

First of all, this beast is amazing ! Bear in mind this is my first projector so I do not have a direct point of comparison, but I'm blown away by the quality and it is projected on my white wall (no screen yet). I can confirm that FPS are *not* playable with the device. The lag is already noticeable on games like Mario Kart (albait it still is super nice to play the Switch on it and not a big deal for these kind of games). 

Main drawbacks for me, not being able to fully translate everything into English, and not having native Netflix / Play Store, but those are minor issues. 

Did not test 3D yet, if someone can point me to a pair of glasses that should work I'll order them and test on 4k blu-rays.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi - There's an APK you can download and install quite easily.

If you can't find the YouTube video drop me private message and I will send you the link.

How decent is the picture in daylight?


----------



## Yovel

[email protected] said:


> Hi - There's an APK you can download and install quite easily.
> 
> If you can't find the YouTube video drop me private message and I will send you the link.
> 
> How decent is the picture in daylight?


Hey ! Issue is the APK I found was for the older models / I'm kinda afraid to download it. Most of the stuff work with the native translation setting so I won't risk it for now.

As for daylight - I live in a *very* bright place with a lot of direct sunlight. During the day there is not much the projector can do unless I dim the room by rolling down my shutters ~half way. I'll post pictures soon if you want, comparing night / day / dim room. Bear in mind I have no screen installed (yet).


----------



## [email protected]

Please - daylight shot would be great.

I've ordered a sample of a screen from China. Send me a PM and I'll give you details


----------



## aerodynamics

danimanfx said:


> A small update. I connected my ps4 pro, launched youtube and activated "stats for nerds". [email protected] clips are working without problems. I wonder why from my laptop it cannot.


Would this have anything to do with your laptop outputting 4k60 4:4:4 and your PS4 outputting 4:2:0 or 4:2:2? I’m not too familiar with chroma but I do know one uses more bandwidth than the other and not all devices can display 4:4:4.


----------



## Thanawin Olanrawathana

*advice on tab tension screen*

We are looking to order tab-tensioned projector screen from China for UST Xiaomi 4K projector, the projector is produced by XY a Chinese manufacturer. Would like some opinion from you guys. We would given the below project screen spec where we plan to order for around $600USD for 120 inch tab tensioned motorized version. 









We are placing it on a window and i know the screen needs to be in dark room. So we can have the curtain closed when watching movies.
What do you guys think of this screen when compared to other more expensive options like cinetension cinetension 2 from elitescreen? and is this a good screen or the setup ideal if i can close the curtain and the room is dark?










Thanks for your knowledge and input as i'm quite new to this


----------



## JRock3x8

Thanawin Olanrawathana said:


> We are looking to order tab-tensioned projector screen from China for UST Xiaomi 4K projector, the projector is produced by XY a Chinese manufacturer. Would like some opinion from you guys. We would given the below project screen spec where we plan to order for around $600USD for 120 inch tab tensioned motorized version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are placing it on a window and i know the screen needs to be in dark room. So we can have the curtain closed when watching movies.
> 
> What do you guys think of this screen when compared to other more expensive options like cinetension cinetension 2 from elitescreen? and is this a good screen or the setup ideal if i can close the curtain and the room is dark?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your knowledge and input as i'm quite new to this




That looks like the worst possible room for a projector. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

JRock3x8 said:


> That looks like the worst possible room for a projector.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have ordered a sample from XY, see specs below.

"PET Crystal is a special fabric with sawtooth structure on surface,it can avoid 93% natural light and environment light ,to present the real image color . Unlike traditional screen,this screen can present image under bright light .it has removed foggy phenomenon,providing bright ,vivid and perfect images. 
With 0.8 Gain and 160 degree Visual angle,then audience can see clearly and vivid image in all directions."

Not sure what your looking for but this appears to be one of few providers for ALR screens.


----------



## danwel

Hi, i am new around her and from the UK but there aren't many places where people ahve bought the new 2019 laser projector so thought i'd ask here.

I'm looking at buying the new 2019 4K version and from what i am led to believe it is only avialable in chineese but seems easy enough to install the english menus.

I currently have a sonos palybase and 2 x Play 1's for surround sound and plan on using the optical output for those

My usage would be Apple tv4k, the caveat to that is it is all done via plex media server so reliant on what the uploaded files are but they are very rarely 4k and more 1080 at best.

I use IPTV streaming services and again very rare i would get the true 4k output

Xbox one S for gaming, mostly fortnite if i am honest for my son with the odd UHD movie. Would be nice to add a 3D player and make use of the 3D from time to time and buy the relevant glasses.

Other than gaming during the day mostly watch tv on an evenings but wondered if it needs to be complete darkness during the day or if closing the blinds is acceptable during the day ?

Given my use is this over kill for what i need but also is there a better option for me ? I am looking at buying it for around 1600 pounds (2079 dollars) and then import duty and vat at 550 pounds (715 dollars) so not a cheap purchase and want it to be as future proof as possible 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Yovel

Some comparison with some lights / in near darkness, as requested here : https://photos.app.*******/VSWVb8JKdaHjpGs79

Stars are goo .gl


----------



## danwel

Thanks, just tried opening in safari and it says cant find server


----------



## [email protected]

Danwel,

Model - mjjgtyds01fm comes in Chinese that can be changed to English for the important system settings - look on the web and you will find a great video that's less than a week old.

Happy to be corrected, but if you opt for standard delivery you shouldn't have to pay the import duty.


----------



## coderguy

JRock3x8 said:


> That looks like the worst possible room for a projector.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's ok, the curtains are already there and installed, just a lot of curtain back and forth.


----------



## danwel

Yeah i did read about it being relativley easy to set to english so happy about that. Would be a nice bonus if i managed to avoid the import fees i guess but have to be prepared for it worst case scenario.


----------



## aeneas01

aerodynamics said:


> Would this have anything to do with your laptop outputting 4k60 4:4:4 and your PS4 outputting 4:2:0 or 4:2:2? I’m not too familiar with chroma but I do know one uses more bandwidth than the other and not all devices can display 4:4:4.


i think that's the prob... i owned the dell s718ql (that i recently returned) and it had a prob accepting 60hz from my pc... it wasn't until i used my hd fury, which allows you to select different chroma subsamplings at different rates that i was able to get the pj to accept 60hz from my pc.


----------



## Thanawin Olanrawathana

Thanawin Olanrawathana said:


> We are looking to order tab-tensioned projector screen from China for UST Xiaomi 4K projector, the projector is produced by XY a Chinese manufacturer. Would like some opinion from you guys. We would given the below project screen spec where we plan to order for around $600USD for 120 inch tab tensioned motorized version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are placing it on a window and i know the screen needs to be in dark room. So we can have the curtain closed when watching movies.
> What do you guys think of this screen when compared to other more expensive options like cinetension cinetension 2 from elitescreen? and is this a good screen or the setup ideal if i can close the curtain and the room is dark?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your knowledge and input as i'm quite new to this


Thanks guys for all the very helpful input. Actually to summarise my point was whether the screen material to compare UST ALR with tab-tensioned matte white in dark room as im not sure it will still as good since i havent found matt white screen designed specifically for UST, so not sure how quality will be affected here.


----------



## danimanfx

Hey. I managed to create a custom resolution of [email protected] in nvidia control panel and it works but it is unstable on the Xiaomi 4k projector. It has some sort of flickering here and there. I wonder if an nVidia shield might help!?


----------



## Pazure

danimanfx said:


> Hey. I managed to create a custom resolution of [email protected] in nvidia control panel and it works but it is unstable on the Xiaomi 4k projector. It has some sort of flickering here and there. I wonder if an nVidia shield might help!?



Before doing that, did you try changing the color output from 4:4:4 to 4:2:2 or even RGB to see if that changes anything? You graphic card most likely output at 4:4:4 which your monitor can handle, but definitely not the Mija. It's in the Display->Resolution panel, try using YCbCr422 or RGB and see if that works better in 4K60Hz.


----------



## drdoom2k

Hi everyone - does anyone have the Xiaomi projector in combination with a Sonos Playbar or Playbase operating through the digital out? I have heard that the Sonos tends to be out of sync if being used in combination with the projector? Thanks!


----------



## DamionR

Touran said:


> Have dead pixels on my Chinese version projector. Want to change the DLP chip but can't find it 😞 anybody know where to buy? On Aliexpress are a lot but nothing for xiaomi projector



I had the same problems with my original 1080P version of the Xiaomi laser projector, eventually it got so many dead pixels that I couldn't bare to use it anymore. It lasted for about 9 months before it developed dead pixels, progressively acquiring more. I took a loss on the return to the vendor after literally taking 4 months of back & forth conversations.


I'd be super hesitant to trust this design again. The dead pixels were a sign of excess heat from the research I did. I looked for a replacement DMD chip as an option. I recall that there are few sub versions of the DLP4710 TI DMD chip. The version Xiaomi used was not available for purchase last time I looked into it, which was months ago. One avenue to pursue if I was unable to complete the return/refund was to try to warranty the DMD chip itself via TI, you might want to look into that.


----------



## wheelee

I just saw last week that both the 1080 & 4K versions had massive discounts here in the middle kingdom, I was planning to get a few then rese.....lol


anyways if you can stand the Chinese menu & you've got someone to get for you here try & see if the sale is still available


----------



## danwel

Oh really where did you see those ? I was looking at the new 4K version on bang good who had discounts but has slowly been rising with more pre orders.
I’m so tempted to buy as I’d hate to miss out in a good price but not sure exactly what’s stopping.
That said I think there may be one or two more options due out from other makers on the next few months after doing some reading


----------



## deadrick

So far anyone had any issue with xiaomi 4k projector? 

Although it's only 4months since launched, but with an older model, hopefully it's an improved quality rather than just a 4k and 1080p difference. 

The older 1080p model seems to have common issue such as dead pixel appearing after months of use.


----------



## Deakin Wilson

Hi all

I've just received the Xiaomi 4k projector and the picture is great. The fan noise is there, but the fans are pretty cleaver and only really kick in hard when the unit is hot. The fans do run all the time but as soon as you have volume you don't hear them. My BIG concern is a constant high pitched whining sound, much like the ringing in your ears when it's silent but loud. The high pitched sound doesn't go away even when the stereo volume is turned up (probably because of the frequency) and it's horrid. Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Nihar P

Anyone got any company manufacturing & selling the ALR PET Crystal screen at 150 inch screen size.
I don't seem to be getting anyone manufacturing more than a 120 inch screen.

Sent from my vivo 1805 using Tapatalk


----------



## danwel

Deakin Wilson said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've just received the Xiaomi 4k projector and the picture is great. The fan noise is there, but the fans are pretty cleaver and only really kick in hard when the unit is hot. The fans do run all the time but as soon as you have volume you don't hear them. My BIG concern is a constant high pitched whining sound, much like the ringing in your ears when it's silent but loud. The high pitched sound doesn't go away even when the stereo volume is turned up (probably because of the frequency) and it's horrid. Does anyone else have this issue?


Oh thats not so good, be interesting to head if anyone else is having similar issues.


----------



## klas

Deakin Wilson said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've just received the Xiaomi 4k projector and the picture is great. The fan noise is there, but the fans are pretty cleaver and only really kick in hard when the unit is hot. The fans do run all the time but as soon as you have volume you don't hear them. My BIG concern is a constant high pitched whining sound, much like the ringing in your ears when it's silent but loud. The high pitched sound doesn't go away even when the stereo volume is turned up (probably because of the frequency) and it's horrid. Does anyone else have this issue?


It's a color wheel that's making this noise. Perhaps different units have different levels of that high pitched sound, but I only notice when there is no sound.


----------



## imapfsr

MDB70 said:


> Looks GREAT! Think I may go for the same screen, if I order this pj. Have you had a chance to try out 3D? Just want to know if the 3D quality is good and how much dimmer is it. My main reason to order this is the my Optoma, while good in 2D, is not bright enough through the 3D glasses. Naturally 4k is a bonus.


or you guys can save a wack of cash and get the material from Salange on Aliexpress for 47 bucks (Canadian so much cheaper in US) and build the screen. I have always built my screens and have used material from Carl's, Dalite etc and this material is absolutely amazing. I have the Epson 5040UB and it has never looked so good. Now this material is made for a rear projection but I have seen on Salange's store for UST as well. I mean it when I say I was blown away in the difference...fully lit room is not a problem with this material. Wood and brackets $28 and $47 for the material so all in with staples etc $80. Screen is 2.35/1 so you can see the over shooting as the video is 16x9.


----------



## deadrick

imapfsr said:


> MDB70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks GREAT! Think I may go for the same screen, if I order this pj. Have you had a chance to try out 3D? Just want to know if the 3D quality is good and how much dimmer is it. My main reason to order this is the my Optoma, while good in 2D, is not bright enough through the 3D glasses. Naturally 4k is a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> or you guys can save a wack of cash and get the material from Salange on Aliexpress for 47 bucks (Canadian so much cheaper in US) and build the screen. I have always built my screens and have used material from Carl's, Dalite etc and this material is absolutely amazing. I have the Epson 5040UB and it has never looked so good. Now this material is made for a rear projection but I have seen on Salange's store for UST as well. I mean it when I say I was blown away in the difference...fully lit room is not a problem with this material. Wood and brackets $28 and $47 for the material so all in with staples etc $80. Screen is 2.35/1 so you can see the over shooting as the video is 16x9.
Click to expand...

Does this salange work for Ust? Have a friend that recommend me this salange, its a cheap and work well in daytime watching. 

but I understand the viewing angle for this screen is very narrow.


----------



## qoopy

imapfsr said:


> or you guys can save a wack of cash and get the material from Salange on Aliexpress for 47 bucks (Canadian so much cheaper in US) and build the screen. I have always built my screens and have used material from Carl's, Dalite etc and this material is absolutely amazing. I have the Epson 5040UB and it has never looked so good. Now this material is made for a rear projection but I have seen on Salange's store for UST as well. I mean it when I say I was blown away in the difference...fully lit room is not a problem with this material. Wood and brackets $28 and $47 for the material so all in with staples etc $80. Screen is 2.35/1 so you can see the over shooting as the video is 16x9.


 Greetings and many thanks for sharing the info, imapfsr.
For those who are interested, there are two other brands that claim to sell ALR screens: Kingprints and Yovanxer.


----------



## schumy

imapfsr said:


> MDB70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks GREAT! Think I may go for the same screen, if I order this pj. Have you had a chance to try out 3D? Just want to know if the 3D quality is good and how much dimmer is it. My main reason to order this is the my Optoma, while good in 2D, is not bright enough through the 3D glasses. Naturally 4k is a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> or you guys can save a wack of cash and get the material from Salange on Aliexpress for 47 bucks (Canadian so much cheaper in US) and build the screen. I have always built my screens and have used material from Carl's, Dalite etc and this material is absolutely amazing. I have the Epson 5040UB and it has never looked so good. Now this material is made for a rear projection but I have seen on Salange's store for UST as well. I mean it when I say I was blown away in the difference...fully lit room is not a problem with this material. Wood and brackets $28 and $47 for the material so all in with staples etc $80. Screen is 2.35/1 so you can see the over shooting as the video is 16x9.
Click to expand...

Good luck with DIY screen for UST projection... I am using a metal one exported from China with high tension springs designed to stretch the screen absolutely flat and even, and yet after a few weeks a small wrinkle has developed which to the eyes is a sizeable patch due to UST projection angle. It is very annoying and I had to take the whole screen down and apart to fix it.


----------



## danimanfx

imapfsr said:


> or you guys can save a wack of cash and get the material from Salange on Aliexpress for 47 bucks (Canadian so much cheaper in US) and build the screen. I have always built my screens and have used material from Carl's, Dalite etc and this material is absolutely amazing. I have the Epson 5040UB and it has never looked so good. Now this material is made for a rear projection but I have seen on Salange's store for UST as well. I mean it when I say I was blown away in the difference...fully lit room is not a problem with this material. Wood and brackets $28 and $47 for the material so all in with staples etc $80. Screen is 2.35/1 so you can see the over shooting as the video is 16x9.


I have the Salange screen and I can say that it is useless for UST in a dark room (where it should matter). The reflection happens only if you are exactly near the projector (under the laser). if not... a grey wall is way better. In a "somewhat" lit room it does look better compared to a wall. I checked and I did not see any UST version of that screen. They`re the same product.. only advertised different. I am not even sure that it is possible as with this screen you have to be always near the projection source.



Pazure said:


> Before doing that, did you try changing the color output from 4:4:4 to 4:2:2 or even RGB to see if that changes anything? You graphic card most likely output at 4:4:4 which your monitor can handle, but definitely not the Mija. It's in the Display->Resolution panel, try using YCbCr422 or RGB and see if that works better in 4K60Hz.


Ok, so it did not work @60 hz. I tried YCbCr422 and RGB also with limited output, I still got flickering. PS4 does work with 4:2:2.. only. My guess is that the projector cannot do more than that.


----------



## bix26

qoopy said:


> Greetings and many thanks for sharing the info, imapfsr.
> For those who are interested, there are two other brands that claim to sell ALR screens: Kingprints and Yovanxer.




This screen material looks almost identical to the Carl’s short throw (Not to me mistaken with “Ultra” Short throw). I bought some samples from Carl’s. It made the blacks only slightly darker while completely obliterating the color and highlights. It should not be used in a UST application. I know Carl’s claims it can be, but it really shouldn’t. If anybody IS going to try this they should really try a sample first.


----------



## danwel

bix26 said:


> This screen material looks almost identical to the Carl’s short throw (Not to me mistaken with “Ultra” Short throw). I bought some samples from Carl’s. It made the blacks only slightly darker while completely obliterating the color and highlights. It should not be used in a UST application. I know Carl’s claims it can be, but it really shouldn’t. If anybody IS going to try this they should really try a sample first.


i did see the king prints one on ali express. Is there a particular brand or material type you'd recommend to look out for if using the UST projectors ? I am going to get a screen and UST projector but want the screen to enhance and complement the projector and also to help it during the day or when not pitch black


----------



## bix26

danwel said:


> i did see the king prints one on ali express. Is there a particular brand or material type you'd recommend to look out for if using the UST projectors ? I am going to get a screen and UST projector but want the screen to enhance and complement the projector and also to help it during the day or when not pitch black




It depends. For me I have pretty good light control so my traditional white screen works pretty well. I plan on buying a Lenticular screen if any of these 4k UST projectors turn out to be worth the premium that UST projectors usually ask. If they all end up being too expensive, or have glaring issues, I’ll go back to standard throw. I have done countless hours of research and can share the summary of what I’ve learned.

So as far as lenticular screens go there aren’t a lot of options. As far as I know there isn’t any DIY lenticular material you can buy. There are three affordable (this is relative as they are still expensive) lenticular screens available that have good performance and feedback from users on this forum.

1)Elite Screens CLR, have read that the material is robust, performs well but the frames construction is just ok, and uses Velcro to keep the material tensioned.
2)XY Screens PET Crystal, performs well, the frames construction is sturdy but have read that the material seems thin and delicate.
3)ViewSonic BCP, rebranded DNP Screens (a commercial A/V whole seller). Construction is sturdy, performance is good and the material is stronger than the XY Screens. 

These are all impressions I’ve read from users on this forum so, I can’t say that these are 100% accurate. Unless someone comes out with something new, I’ll most likely get the ViewSonic. It’s usually available and sold by Amazon, has as good if not better quality and performance than the other two, and usually costs the least.

Hope this helps.


----------



## danwel

bix26 said:


> It depends. For me I have pretty good light control so my traditional white screen works pretty well. I plan on buying a Lenticular screen if any of these 4k UST projectors turn out to be worth the premium that UST projectors usually ask. If they all end up being too expensive, or have glaring issues, I’ll go back to standard throw. I have done countless hours of research and can share the summary of what I’ve learned.
> 
> So as far as lenticular screens go there aren’t a lot of options. As far as I know there isn’t any DIY lenticular material you can buy. There are three affordable (this is relative as they are still expensive) lenticular screens available that have good performance and feedback from users on this forum.
> 
> 1)Elite Screens CLR, have read that the material is robust, performs well but the frames construction is just ok, and uses Velcro to keep the material tensioned.
> 2)XY Screens PET Crystal, performs well, the frames construction is sturdy but have read that the material seems thin and delicate.
> 3)ViewSonic BCP, rebranded DNP Screens (a commercial A/V whole seller). Construction is sturdy, performance is good and the material is stronger than the XY Screens.
> 
> These are all impressions I’ve read from users on this forum so, I can’t say that these are 100% accurate. Unless someone comes out with something new, I’ll most likely get the ViewSonic. It’s usually available and sold by Amazon, has as good if not better quality and performance than the other two, and usually costs the least.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for that i appreciate your comments, quick google suggests i may struggle to find the view sonic in the UK but will spend some time looking


----------



## bix26

danwel said:


> Thanks for that i appreciate your comments, quick google suggests i may struggle to find the view sonic in the UK but will spend some time looking




You might try looking at DNP Screens they are a Dutch company that makes the ViewSonic BCP screen. Or google “Lenticular projector screen” there might be options in Europe that aren’t available in the States.


----------



## deadrick

schumy said:


> imapfsr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDB70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks GREAT! Think I may go for the same screen, if I order this pj. Have you had a chance to try out 3D? Just want to know if the 3D quality is good and how much dimmer is it. My main reason to order this is the my Optoma, while good in 2D, is not bright enough through the 3D glasses. Naturally 4k is a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> or you guys can save a wack of cash and get the material from Salange on Aliexpress for 47 bucks (Canadian so much cheaper in US) and build the screen. I have always built my screens and have used material from Carl's, Dalite etc and this material is absolutely amazing. I have the Epson 5040UB and it has never looked so good. Now this material is made for a rear projection but I have seen on Salange's store for UST as well. I mean it when I say I was blown away in the difference...fully lit room is not a problem with this material. Wood and brackets $28 and $47 for the material so all in with staples etc $80. Screen is 2.35/1 so you can see the over shooting as the video is 16x9.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck with DIY screen for UST projection... I am using a metal one exported from China with high tension springs designed to stretch the screen absolutely flat and even, and yet after a few weeks a small wrinkle has developed which to the eyes is a sizeable patch due to UST projection angle. It is very annoying and I had to take the whole screen down and apart to fix it.
Click to expand...

Can find out which brand did you get?


----------



## danwel

bix26 said:


> You might try looking at DNP Screens they are a Dutch company that makes the ViewSonic BCP screen. Or google “Lenticular projector screen” there might be options in Europe that aren’t available in the States.


Thanks appreciate that.

In your opinion the vertical type are better than the grid type ?


----------



## schumy

deadrick said:


> schumy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imapfsr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDB70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks GREAT! Think I may go for the same screen, if I order this pj. Have you had a chance to try out 3D? Just want to know if the 3D quality is good and how much dimmer is it. My main reason to order this is the my Optoma, while good in 2D, is not bright enough through the 3D glasses. Naturally 4k is a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> or you guys can save a wack of cash and get the material from Salange on Aliexpress for 47 bucks (Canadian so much cheaper in US) and build the screen. I have always built my screens and have used material from Carl's, Dalite etc and this material is absolutely amazing. I have the Epson 5040UB and it has never looked so good. Now this material is made for a rear projection but I have seen on Salange's store for UST as well. I mean it when I say I was blown away in the difference...fully lit room is not a problem with this material. Wood and brackets $28 and $47 for the material so all in with staples etc $80. Screen is 2.35/1 so you can see the over shooting as the video is 16x9.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck with DIY screen for UST projection... I am using a metal one exported from China with high tension springs designed to stretch the screen absolutely flat and even, and yet after a few weeks a small wrinkle has developed which to the eyes is a sizeable patch due to UST projection angle. It is very annoying and I had to take the whole screen down and apart to fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can find out which brand did you get?
Click to expand...

This one in the video, PET Crystal 100", I assembled the frame and screen myself. https://youtu.be/6A5aFtNpgYQ


----------



## bix26

danwel said:


> Thanks appreciate that.
> 
> 
> 
> In your opinion the vertical type are better than the grid type ?




Yes, I bought a sample of the grid type and tried it with my UST projector. It looked much worse than my flat white screen. This is because it’s designed to deflect light coming from the perimeter of the screen, while reflecting light coming straight towards the screen. It’s intended for projectors directly facing the front of the screen.


----------



## teejay4k

Hei guys I am planning to buy a projector screen from Elite Screen Aeon CineGrey 3D 4K Edge Free 16:9 Fixed Frame, can someone commented on this screen as it didn't specify in the description that will be good for UST projector, it specify as front projection screen or is that the same an also it has 1.2 gain which will be good for an ambient light but does it mean the dark colour will be darker? I can provide a link if necessary. Thanks


----------



## bix26

teejay4k said:


> Hei guys I am planning to buy a projector screen from Elite Screen Aeon CineGrey 3D 4K Edge Free 16:9 Fixed Frame, can someone commented on this screen as it didn't specify in the description that will be good for UST projector, it specify as front projection screen or is that the same an also it has 1.2 gain which will be good for an ambient light but does it mean the dark colour will be darker? I can provide a link if necessary. Thanks




DON’T DO IT! Here’s why, that screen along with any traditional ALR or “Ambient Light Rejecting” screen will REJECT light coming from all four sides of the screen. This includes the bottom where your UST projector is placed. UST projectors must be used with either a traditional non ALR screen or a “Lenticular” ALR screen. A lenticular screen works because it’s surface contains angled grooves in combination with a reflective coating that rejects light from all angles except underneath. Here is a diagram that makes it easier to understand.


----------



## teejay4k

bix26 said:


> DON’T DO IT! Here’s why, that screen along with any traditional ALR or “Ambient Light Rejecting” screen will REJECT light coming from all four sides of the screen. This includes the bottom where your UST projector is placed. UST projectors must be used with either a traditional non ALR screen or a “Lenticular” ALR screen. A lenticular screen works because it’s surface contains angled grooves in combination with a reflective coating that rejects light from all angles except underneath. Here is a diagram that makes it easier to understand.


 Good thing I have yet to order this screen projector, otherwise I will be scratching my head, trying not to buy an import product to avoid long delays and import tax, so i will have to stick a projector screen in Aus, I guess the attached photo will do for UST projector and might stick with just 100 inch (AEON CLR) from elite screen. Thanks for the info.


----------



## danwel

I'm hovering over the buy button for the 2019 Xaoimi Mijia as it has dropped back down in price. Give it to me straight, am i best of waiting of shall i pull the trigger now ?


----------



## Yovel

bix26 said:


> 1)Elite Screens CLR, have read that the material is robust, performs well but the frames construction is just ok, and uses Velcro to keep the material tensioned.
> 2)XY Screens PET Crystal, performs well, the frames construction is sturdy but have read that the material seems thin and delicate.
> 3)ViewSonic BCP, rebranded DNP Screens (a commercial A/V whole seller). Construction is sturdy, performance is good and the material is stronger than the XY Screens.


I found 2 UST screens from DNP : dnp Supernova STS and dnp Supernova STW. Are they the ones to get here ? If I want 120" I guess I have to go for the STW, but it is not "Pre-assembled" - What does it mean ?


----------



## deadrick

Can I know if all of you uses the keystone adjustment to fit in your screen? 

Just got my xiaomi 4k projector, no screen yet, spotted a small blur spot at the top left corner, can be seen if I reset the keystone adjustment. 
Anyone has the same problem? 

But after i adjust the keystone, i can reduce the screen so the blur at the top left will not be seen. 

I will be getting the screen soon, so just checking if any keystone adjustment needed with a screen? Or you purely adjust the position of the projector to fit perfectly within the screen?


----------



## klas

danwel said:


> I'm hovering over the buy button for the 2019 Xaoimi Mijia as it has dropped back down in price. Give it to me straight, am i best of waiting of shall i pull the trigger now ?


I would personally wait for some more options to come out this summer or preorder VAVA since it's rebadged 2019 Xiaomi and it's all English, unless you prefer Chinese


----------



## 10basetom

klas said:


> I would personally wait for some more options to come out this summer or preorder VAVA since it's rebadged 2019 Xiaomi and it's all English, unless you prefer Chinese


Does the Vava also take 120V?

Sent from my 2PZC5 using Tapatalk


----------



## klas

10basetom said:


> Does the Vava also take 120V?
> 
> Sent from my 2PZC5 using Tapatalk


100-220V

https://fccid.io/2AFDGVA-LT002/User-Manual/15-VA-LT002-UserMan-4174426


----------



## [email protected]

the great thing about the MJJGTYDS01FM - true 4K version is the price. All others are gonna be £2500+.

Someone posted it was down again to an amazing price. Mines on pre-order and therefore should be delivered within a few weeks!!


Deadrick - How good is the picture in daylight? Cheers!!


----------



## klas

[email protected] said:


> the great thing about the MJJGTYDS01FM - true 4K version is the price. All others are gonna be £2500+.
> 
> Someone posted it was down again to an amazing price. Mines on pre-order and therefore should be delivered within a few weeks!!


Yeah, price is good and how quickly it dropped. I still would like some warranty, 110V and non Chinese OS hence ok to wait a bit


----------



## 10basetom

[email protected] said:


> the great thing about the MJJGTYDS01FM - true 4K version is the price. All others are gonna be £2500+.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone posted it was down again to an amazing price. Mines on pre-order and therefore should be delivered within a few weeks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deadrick - How good is the picture in daylight? Cheers!!


I'm still happy with my Epson 3020, so I will probably wait for this to come to Walmart with 120V support, or maybe get the Vava.

Sent from my 2PZC5 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

klas said:


> Yeah, price is good and how quickly it dropped. I still would like some warranty, 110V and non Chinese OS hence ok to wait a bit



majority of the Chinese OS can be changed to English via the existing menu or you can install an APK to do it. Agree with the gamble of a warranty.


----------



## mon00064

There's is a screen on AlliExpress by Kingprints that says it's for ultra short throw projectors. Anybody know if these are any good? Price in the 600 range is tempting


----------



## danwel

klas said:


> Yeah, price is good and how quickly it dropped. I still would like some warranty, 110V and non Chinese OS hence ok to wait a bit


Hmmm, still undecided at the moment. Being in the UK the warranty is going to be an issue even if i get from China or even the US. There doesn't seem to be anything available in the UK that i could even buy and would come with some sort of warranty.

Also looked at the menu situation and for the most part it can be put into English so not a huge issue in that respect and the Vava looks good but still a bit off yet and as you say is still the Xoami underneath anyway


----------



## klas

danwel said:


> klas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, price is good and how quickly it dropped. I still would like some warranty, 110V and non Chinese OS hence ok to wait a bit
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, still undecided at the moment. Being in the UK the warranty is going to be an issue even if i get from China or even the US. There doesn't seem to be anything available in the UK that i could even buy and would come with some sort of warranty.
> 
> Also looked at the menu situation and for the most part it can be put into English so not a huge issue in that respect and the Vava looks good but still a bit off yet and as you say is still the Xoami underneath anyway
Click to expand...

There is one other difference i think, power button. If you loose remote you can use any android one but not to power it up. In my 1080p I can unplug and plug back in the power cable. Sometimes i also wish it had that button to power off. Vava at least thought of adding it.


----------



## danwel

klas said:


> There is one other difference i think, power button. If you loose remote you can use any android one but not to power it up. In my 1080p I can unplug and plug back in the power cable. Sometimes i also wish it had that button to power off. Vava at least thought of adding it.


Bit of a minefield trying to decide, i'm just itching to buy one lol. I have no great need for one but once i get something in my head it is difficult to slow it down a bit


----------



## klas

danwel said:


> klas said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is one other difference i think, power button. If you loose remote you can use any android one but not to power it up. In my 1080p I can unplug and plug back in the power cable. Sometimes i also wish it had that button to power off. Vava at least thought of adding it.
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of a minefield trying to decide, i'm just itching to buy one lol. I have no great need for one but once i get something in my head it is difficult to slow it down a bit
Click to expand...

I get, i have 1st gen for now so not in a huge rush to jump on 4k, personally I am itching for Oculus quest to come out in a few days. Definitely looking forward to try watching 3d movies among other things in VR.


----------



## danwel

klas said:


> I get, i have 1st gen for now so not in a huge rush to jump on 4k, personally I am itching for Oculus quest to come out in a few days. Definitely looking forward to try watching 3d movies among other things in VR.


I currently have 65 inch tv and this will be my first projector and really really want to get one bought but also want to make sure i am getting one that suits me. I think the Xiaomi 2019 model does BUT having never bought anything of that value as an import item it is a bit of a gamble.

There aren't really any other options in the UK in all honesty so stuck as to what to actually do


----------



## [email protected]

deadrick said:


> Can I know if all of you uses the keystone adjustment to fit in your screen?
> 
> Just got my xiaomi 4k projector, no screen yet, spotted a small blur spot at the top left corner, can be seen if I reset the keystone adjustment.
> Anyone has the same problem?
> 
> But after i adjust the keystone, i can reduce the screen so the blur at the top left will not be seen.
> 
> I will be getting the screen soon, so just checking if any keystone adjustment needed with a screen? Or you purely adjust the position of the projector to fit perfectly within the screen?



Deadrick - Did you use a normal 3 pin kettle lead or did you have to buy a plug converter?


----------



## Mega_Maniac

danwel said:


> I currently have 65 inch tv and this will be my first projector and really really want to get one bought but also want to make sure i am getting one that suits me. I think the Xiaomi 2019 model does BUT having never bought anything of that value as an import item it is a bit of a gamble.
> 
> There aren't really any other options in the UK in all honesty so stuck as to what to actually do


There is one other option out at the moment, and that's the Dell S718QL which is can be picked up open box from ebay for a reasonable price (more than the Xiaomi, but even open box will likely have a warranty, buy from China and you are on your own) 

However if its a significant purchase for you then I would wait for the Viewsonic X1000-4k, Optoma P1 and LG HU85LA to land later this year. I know it's frustrating waiting but when these are all out we will know what to properly expect from this years crop of 4k UST projectors.

Also - don't forget your ALR screen, especially if you want to watch in a room with daylight.


----------



## schumy

How about the Xgimi Lune 4K? I am using it now which is quite ok.


----------



## danwel

Mega_Maniac said:


> There is one other option out at the moment, and that's the Dell S718QL which is can be picked up open box from ebay for a reasonable price (more than the Xiaomi, but even open box will likely have a warranty, buy from China and you are on your own)
> 
> However if its a significant purchase for you then I would wait for the Viewsonic X1000-4k, Optoma P1 and LG HU85LA to land later this year. I know it's frustrating waiting but when these are all out we will know what to properly expect from this years crop of 4k UST projectors.
> 
> Also - don't forget your ALR screen, especially if you want to watch in a room with daylight.


Yeah you are absolutely right and it is definitely the right thing to do. Just difficult as i really really want on pretty much now but waiting is the smart thing to do as like you say there will bet more options out later in the year and i can decide then. I'd hate to get one now and then wish i'd bought something else in a few months.


----------



## Movie78

I waiting for Walmart to carry it..
Walmart already has the previous model so it won't be too long,fingers crossed 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## klas

Movie78 said:


> I waiting for Walmart to carry it..
> Walmart already has the previous model so it won't be too long,fingers crossed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


You will be waiting for a while if that ever happens... VAVA might be our best bet.


----------



## 10basetom

Movie78 said:


> I waiting for Walmart to carry it..
> Walmart already has the previous model so it won't be too long,fingers crossed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


If 3D is important to you, then keep in mind the Walmart model lacked the 3D functionality.

Sent from my 2PZC5 using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelee

It seems like Xiaomi is releasing another one. Its called peak meter laser 4K cinema 1700 ansi, cinema, well that's how it was translated

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=Mj...L6RHfPmi+tLpAFofpGTrFPBqP3uqxorjg&wx_header=1


----------



## drdoom2k

wheelee said:


> It seems like Xiaomi is releasing another one. Its called peak meter laser 4K cinema 1700 ansi, cinema, well that's how it was translated
> 
> https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=Mj...L6RHfPmi+tLpAFofpGTrFPBqP3uqxorjg&wx_header=1


Very interesting, the more the merrier. From your link and based on google translate seems as if the 'Cinema' version will come with its own screen? '_The theater version is equipped with a light-resistant screen equipped with a 6mm ultra-thin optical plate, an 8-layer functional optical film, a Fresnel optical structure, ≥58% ambient light shielding rate, and a ten-fold contrast ratio compared to a white wall._'


----------



## Mjzsakae

Anyone able to share if the YouTube app on Xiaomi 4K UST 2019 model is able to play videos in 4k(2160p)?

I am currently using the first gen and am disappointed with the video quality for YouTube @ 1080p.. 😑

Is it also possible to force Nvidia shield to output 4k YouTube onto the first gen projector? I noticed the quality difference when I play a 2160p file from USB even though the projector is 1080p.. It's amazingly sharp..


----------



## klas

Mjzsakae said:


> Anyone able to share if the YouTube app on Xiaomi 4K UST 2019 model is able to play videos in 4k(2160p)?
> 
> I am currently using the first gen and am disappointed with the video quality for YouTube @ 1080p.. 😑
> 
> Is it also possible to force Nvidia shield to output 4k YouTube onto the first gen projector? I noticed the quality difference when I play a 2160p file from USB even though the projector is 1080p.. It's amazingly sharp..


Need to double check but as I recall it was streaming 4k but viewport was 1080p in built in player and nvidia shield. Is your version Chinese?


----------



## klas

wheelee said:


> It seems like Xiaomi is releasing another one. Its called peak meter laser 4K cinema 1700 ansi, cinema, well that's how it was translated
> 
> https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=Mj...L6RHfPmi+tLpAFofpGTrFPBqP3uqxorjg&wx_header=1


Design looks like LG. Hopefully they don't forget to add power button.


----------



## Mjzsakae

klas said:


> Mjzsakae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone able to share if the YouTube app on Xiaomi 4K UST 2019 model is able to play videos in 4k(2160p)?
> 
> I am currently using the first gen and am disappointed with the video quality for YouTube @ 1080p.. 😑
> 
> Is it also possible to force Nvidia shield to output 4k YouTube onto the first gen projector? I noticed the quality difference when I play a 2160p file from USB even though the projector is 1080p.. It's amazingly sharp..
> 
> 
> 
> Need to double check but as I recall it was streaming 4k but viewport was 1080p in built in player and nvidia shield. Is your version Chinese?
Click to expand...

Yes. Flashed to English.


----------



## klas

Mjzsakae said:


> Yes. Flashed to English.


That's probably an issue here then. You don't have Android TV with YouTube that supports 4k. Your best bet is then to use streaming device such as Nvidia Shield.


----------



## Mjzsakae

klas said:


> Mjzsakae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Flashed to English.
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably an issue here then. You don't have Android TV with YouTube that supports 4k. Your best bet is then to use streaming device such as Nvidia Shield.
Click to expand...

I have chrome cast ultra and it's the same quality.. That's why I have doubt buying a Nvidia shield.. 😂

Now I am thinking of upgrading to the new Xiaomi 4k hoping the built in YouTube supports 4k streaming.. 😁


----------



## klas

Mjzsakae said:


> I have chrome cast ultra and it's the same quality.. That's why I have doubt buying a Nvidia shield.. 😂
> 
> Now I am thinking of upgrading to the new Xiaomi 4k hoping the built in YouTube supports 4k streaming.. 😁


I don't have chrome cast ultra to try so I don't know perhaps it doesn't support 4k upconversion for 1080p native. I can take screenshot of what I see in nvidia shield as well through built in player


----------



## oventura

*Electric screen*

Hello,
I am thinking about buying this 4k Xiaomi UST projector. But I can not use a fixed screen.
Could I buy a motorized tensioned one or it would be a headache? If not possible, then I will have to buy a normal projector (not UST).
In case if possible, any motorized tensioned good for UST projector screen is recomended? I will need it of 140'' or 150''.
Thank you


----------



## Mjzsakae

klas said:


> I don't have chrome cast ultra to try so I don't know perhaps it doesn't support 4k upconversion for 1080p native. I can take screenshot of what I see in nvidia shield as well through built in player


Thanks man.. Can check on the settings for quality in YouTube if u can select 2160p.. If the option is not there, can u compare if there is a difference when playing YouTube using the projector's built in app and Nvidia shield? Thanks man..


----------



## wheelee

New Version + Screen


https://translate.google.com/transl....znds.com/article/news/38081.html&prev=search


----------



## danwel

Is that just the one that is currently on sale or an upgraded version of it ?

Presumably it is just another iteration of the Xiaomi 4K 2019 version then ?


----------



## klas

Mjzsakae said:


> klas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have chrome cast ultra to try so I don't know perhaps it doesn't support 4k upconversion for 1080p native. I can take screenshot of what I see in nvidia shield as well through built in player
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man.. Can check on the settings for quality in YouTube if u can select 2160p.. If the option is not there, can u compare if there is a difference when playing YouTube using the projector's built in app and Nvidia shield? Thanks man..
Click to expand...

Yeah both select and show 4k resolution, the only difference shield has 1920x1080*2 viewport. Image though is sharp and nice at 4k but also appears identical when selecting 1080p. 

https://imgur.com/a/0QhfOq1


----------



## Mjzsakae

klas said:


> Yeah both select and show 4k resolution, the only difference shield has 1920x1080*2 viewport. Image though is sharp and nice at 4k but also appears identical when selecting 1080p.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/0QhfOq1


Great.. Will get one!


----------



## Yovel

wheelee said:


> New Version + Screen
> 
> 
> https://translate.google.com/transl....znds.com/article/news/38081.html&prev=search


That's interesting. Anyone has some news ?


----------



## dreamstate

Yovel said:


> That's interesting. Anyone has some news ?


----------



## danwel

Other than a different shape what is the difference between the one above and the MJJGTYDS01FM which wa already released albeit only in China


----------



## deadrick

Mjzsakae said:


> klas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mjzsakae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Flashed to English.
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably an issue here then. You don't have Android TV with YouTube that supports 4k. Your best bet is then to use streaming device such as Nvidia Shield.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have chrome cast ultra and it's the same quality.. That's why I have doubt buying a Nvidia shield.. 😂
> 
> Now I am thinking of upgrading to the new Xiaomi 4k hoping the built in YouTube supports 4k streaming.. 😁
Click to expand...

Build in app doesn't support 4k streaming. YouTube or Netflix are all 1080p. 
Will suggest you to get a external box or apple TV 4k if you really want 4k streaming.


----------



## deadrick

wheelee said:


> New Version + Screen
> 
> 
> https://translate.google.com/transl....znds.com/article/news/38081.html&prev=search





dreamstate said:


> Yovel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting. Anyone has some news ?
Click to expand...

If you want the latest one, I think we can hold til end of 2019. So many new UST coming out! But if good enough is enough then just get the current xiaomi 4k projector. 

But this new 4kcinema interests me.. Look more appealing to me. But why did xiaomi try to launch 2 this year.. Anyone checked out the specs? Is it better?


----------



## danwel

What 3D glasses work well with these projectors ? Or will and Active DLP 3D ones be fine ?


----------



## Mjzsakae

deadrick said:


> Mjzsakae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> klas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mjzsakae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Flashed to English.
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably an issue here then. You don't have Android TV with YouTube that supports 4k. Your best bet is then to use streaming device such as Nvidia Shield.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have chrome cast ultra and it's the same quality.. That's why I have doubt buying a Nvidia shield.. 😂
> 
> Now I am thinking of upgrading to the new Xiaomi 4k hoping the built in YouTube supports 4k streaming.. 😁
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Build in app doesn't support 4k streaming. YouTube or Netflix are all 1080p.
> Will suggest you to get a external box or apple TV 4k if you really want 4k streaming.
Click to expand...

Yes sir, I shall rely on my chrome cast ultra then.. 😁


----------



## ad2001

Does it support 110v - 240v unofficially? I’ve read from a few places that the projector can work with 110v without any voltage converter. Can any confirm here?


----------



## dbotamous

ad2001 said:


> Does it support 110v - 240v unofficially? I’ve read from a few places that the projector can work with 110v without any voltage converter. Can any confirm here?


I'm also curious. 
I'm looking at the MJJGTYDS01FM 
I live in the US, and wondering if I can use this model without any need for a converter.


----------



## drdoom2k

New video review, very detailed, me likey. It's the same guy who did a review of the previous model as well.


----------



## Joel Williams

Finally some normal video review about new 4K version! Nice found, just watched it. That guy did a very nice job and the new 4K model looks nice! 
Picture is for sure much crisp and more clear then on old 1080p. Sense this projector is a pixel shifter at first I was worry about the rainbow effect but it seems that it's not a problem with this projector as it has 0.47'' DMD chip pixel shifting is in 4 ways at 240hz comparing to other 4k UST projectors that use bigger 0.66'' DMD chip and pixels are shifting at 120hz if I don't mistaking?
I also pause a video few times and test 4k video samples looks great even at 100inch screen test size. 
He also mention a screen. I wounder is it a UST screen from EliteScreens or from some other company.


----------



## Brajesh

He did a decent job, but nothing on 3D . I'm considering taking a chance on this PJ & importing it. Someone please PM the best price. I currently have an Optoma UHD51A, but looking to try a real short-throw like this that's 4K and 3D capable (both equally important to me).


----------



## Movie78

That is the problem with this thread no one is talking about 3D.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## danwel

I've given up and ordered one and should be here next week sometime along with a screen. Since no one is really talking about 3D i will just crack on and order some DLP 3D glasses that i think will be fine.

Many may not be bothered about the 3D part but i do like the idea of being able to watch some 3D movies from time to time


----------



## Movie78

danwel said:


> I've given up and ordered one and should be here next week sometime along with a screen. Since no one is really talking about 3D i will just crack on and order some DLP 3D glasses that i think will be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Many may not be bothered about the 3D part but i do like the idea of being able to watch some 3D movies from time to time


You will be the savior of this device, waiting for your input on 3D....

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## danwel

Movie78 said:


> You will be the savior of this device, waiting for your input on 3D....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


No pressure then lol.

I'll be sure to post something when i eventually get my Projector and screen sorted. I do have access to ripped 3D sources so will be interesting to compare them to a non 3D version converted by the projector, assuming both work fine.

I've ordered a pair of 3D glasses so they will be sat at home waiting for me. If they are any good then i will order another couple fo pairs for my kids


----------



## [email protected]

danwel said:


> I've given up and ordered one and should be here next week sometime along with a screen. Since no one is really talking about 3D i will just crack on and order some DLP 3D glasses that i think will be fine.
> 
> Many may not be bothered about the 3D part but i do like the idea of being able to watch some 3D movies from time to time


What screen did you go for?


----------



## danwel

[email protected] said:


> What screen did you go for?


went for 100 inch PET crystal (lenticular / sawtooth / horizontal or whatever we are calling it) from Wendy over at XY.

Hoping to have it sometime next week with my Projector arriving shortly after with a bit of luck.


----------



## [email protected]

danwel said:


> went for 100 inch PET crystal (lenticular / sawtooth / horizontal or whatever we are calling it) from Wendy over at XY.
> 
> Hoping to have it sometime next week with my Projector arriving shortly after with a bit of luck.


I have a sample here from Wendy but no projector . Pre-ordered landed on the 14th May, as expected, since then it's been in a black hole. Am I OK to ask did you pay import duty? I've read lots of different results!

Thanks


----------



## danwel

[email protected] said:


> danwel said:
> 
> 
> 
> went for 100 inch PET crystal (lenticular / sawtooth / horizontal or whatever we are calling it) from Wendy over at XY.
> 
> Hoping to have it sometime next week with my Projector arriving shortly after with a bit of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a sample here from Wendy but no projector /forum/images/smilies/frown.gif. Pre-ordered landed on the 14th May, as expected, since then it's been in a black hole. Am I OK to ask did you pay import duty? I've read lots of different results!
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

I’ve only just ordered so no idea on why charges await me.
She did say I should have it by 2nd June so we shall see


----------



## [email protected]

danwel said:


> I’ve only just ordered so no idea on why charges await me.
> She did say I should have it by 2nd June so we shall see


Cheers


----------



## teejay4k

Hey Everyone my Xiaomi 4k projector automatically updated it's system software and I went looking to play a 3d movie but I have noticed they have removed the 3D setting on my projector since updating the system can't find it in display settings, now I can't play 3d movies, does anyone have experienced this or know how to solve the issue? Thanks


----------



## deadrick

Do anyone connect media box / any player to avr, and avr hdmi out to the projector?

I keep noticing a slight slowness in video and sound sync, like it's not fully synchronise. Is this also the high ms you guys talking abt for gaming? 

The video just seem slowed by a 10millisec!

I'm testing with himedia q10 Pro, the problem seems to be mx player. But I never notice issue with my TV previously. 

With the player native player and Sony bluray Netflix app, its working well, video and audio are sync almost perfectly. 

No idea why some player works well.


----------



## Brajesh

teejay4k said:


> Hey Everyone my Xiaomi 4k projector automatically updated it's system software and I went looking to play a 3d movie but I have noticed they have removed the 3D setting on my projector since updating the system can't find it in display settings, now I can't play 3d movies, does anyone have experienced this or know how to solve the issue? Thanks


This is concerning... hope it was unintentional & they resolve it.


----------



## niveknow

Two questions:

1) For those using this with a TV box i.e Shield: Does the machine allow you to boot to a single HDMI? I have the original white Xiaomi that always boots to the built-in AndroidTV and does not allow you to book to a Shield behind an HDMI. When using a Harmony remote, I can't set up a boot up sequence and still have to use the original remote to select HDMI 3.


2) I see that people have changed the language from the native Chinese to English via the APK, but is this APK just change the language of the built in AndroidTV Oreo 8? I assume since Oreo 8 has full english menu, why it wouldn't just be loaded instead of loading an APK to change Oreo's language.

Thank you!


----------



## ursnirmalt

danwel said:


> went for 100 inch PET crystal (lenticular / sawtooth / horizontal or whatever we are calling it) from Wendy over at XY.
> 
> Hoping to have it sometime next week with my Projector arriving shortly after with a bit of luck.


how much did you pay for both (screen and projector)?


----------



## danwel

ursnirmalt said:


> how much did you pay for both (screen and projector)?


You might be as well dropping me a pm with that question as mods on here get the hump when you try and help another member out by giving some help with prices as i received a warning for mentioning something remotely price related !!!


----------



## teejay4k

teejay4k said:


> Hey Everyone my Xiaomi 4k projector automatically updated it's system software and I went looking to play a 3d movie but I have noticed they have removed the 3D setting on my projector since updating the system can't find it in display settings, now I can't play 3d movies, does anyone have experienced this or know how to solve the issue? Thanks





Brajesh said:


> This is concerning... hope it was unintentional & they resolve it.


This is very disappointing, 3d features is one of the reasons I bought this projector and now they have removed it, if I restore the operating system to its manufacturing setting that could possibly a solution but I don't want to do it yet as the language itself are still in Chinese and some in English, don't know where to go from here, I wish there is an easy contact hotline for Xiaomi.
:frown:


----------



## deadrick

BTW do you guys off the HDR output if you playing from another player? I remember some review mentioning to off the HDR so the picture quality is better.


----------



## Deakin Wilson

teejay4k said:


> Hey Everyone my Xiaomi 4k projector automatically updated it's system software and I went looking to play a 3d movie but I have noticed they have removed the 3D setting on my projector since updating the system can't find it in display settings, now I can't play 3d movies, does anyone have experienced this or know how to solve the issue? Thanks


Try pressing and holding the 3 bar menu button on the remote, you'll then get a pop up menu and can set the 3D options.


----------



## Mjzsakae

Just went down to view a display unit of the Xiaomi UST 2019.. Everything thing is good expect the keystone.. I don't understand how the f it works.. My projector is mounted on the ceiling, not sure if it is going to work for me man after I upgrade.. 🤣


----------



## pwnpwnpwn

Raúl Rico said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. As far as I know, play atmos or DTSX local files shouldn't be a problem because I always can use the xiaomi 4k projector. And also because my audio system is a Sonos 5.1 (playbar, sub and 2xplay1) that doesn't accept Atmos and DTS
> 
> Finally I got a secondhand 4k apple tv for a great price, and I disconnected my previous setup (appletv hd, kodi in raspberry pi, fire stick and Nintendo Switch, all of them connected to a HDMI switch with a toslink/spdif output. This switch was connected to my previous plasma TV (now xiaomi projector) via HDMI, and to my Sonos system through spdif. This switch allowed me to avoid passthrough problems with my old pana tv)
> 
> I supposed I could remove the HDMI switch and use the toslink output of the Xiaomi 4k projector to connect the sonos system. Error. Whenever I play a video (4k or HD) or use streaming apps with the 4k apple tv, I have a huge audio delay in sonos. But when I use the proyector as player, everything works great. Obviously I bought the appletv because xiaomi miui tv software doesn't include any streaming app.
> 
> So now I probably would have to buy a new 4k hdmi switch... 😔


You got it all installed now? I wonder if the projector starts, when you turn on your appletv?


----------



## Brajesh

Deakin Wilson said:


> Try pressing and holding the 3 bar menu button on the remote, you'll then get a pop up menu and can set the 3D options.


Posted by the YouTube reviewer whose video is linked above...










Seriously considering ordering this PJ.


----------



## TexasDJ

Mjzsakae said:


> Just went down to view a display unit of the Xiaomi UST 2019.. Everything thing is good expect the keystone.. I don't understand how the f it works.. My projector is mounted on the ceiling, not sure if it is going to work for me man after I upgrade.. 🤣


Umm... I dont think this projector should be ceiling mounted.


----------



## Dave in Green

danwel said:


> You might be as well dropping me a pm with that question as mods on here get the hump when you try and help another member out by giving some help with prices as i received a warning for mentioning something remotely price related !!!


Easy solution: When answering any questions about specific vendors and pricing simply start a new thread in the Front Projectors Great Found Deals! section and direct the person asking the question to that thread. The site owners specifically created that section of the forum for best projector pricing/sourcing discussion.


----------



## Pavel Turbin

hello everyone!
could you tell me what's about inputlag on this projector? i've only found that on previous version it was 65+...


----------



## Yovel

Pavel Turbin said:


> hello everyone!
> could you tell me what's about inputlag on this projector? i've only found that on previous version it was 65+...


Small lag is noticeable when playing games, at least with the Nintendo Switch. It's still nice, but I don't think FPS would play well with it.


----------



## Chandra Prakash Epperla

da_103 said:


> It's amazing, might be moving soon so hopefully, I can find a better place for the screen that's not right in front of a window.
> 
> For the power adapter picked up the UMI step-up voltage converter from Amazon, and it's been running without issue for a few weeks.


So what power did you choose for the voltage converter? is 500 W sufficient for this product or should go higher like up to 1000 W? Can we use 500 W voltage converter continuously for this projector?


----------



## Pavel Turbin

Yovel said:


> Small lag is noticeable when playing games, at least with the Nintendo Switch. It's still nice, but I don't think FPS would play well with it.


did you try it with Game Mode? And without all digital enchantments? Like 4k upscale or some sort of "smooth" frame filters?
i've got a TV with input lag over 85ms ) so i hope that it will be smaller on this projector


----------



## Brajesh

Ordered from China yesterday; hope to receive in 2-3 weeks. Will compare with Optoma UHD51A 4K & 3D quality.


----------



## deadrick

Brajesh said:


> Ordered from China yesterday; hope to receive in 2-3 weeks. Will compare with Optoma UHD51A 4K & 3D quality.


Look forward to read your review. 
Was considering the uhd51a before I got xiaomi 4k projector. So far I'm enjoying it. Just getting the right projection on the screen is not as easy because it's not flexible in placement if you have a screen.


----------



## Brajesh

Placement should be easier than any ceiling-mounted PJ like UHD51A, which only has 15% vertical lens shift capability, and zero horizontal. Tabletop is easier w/UHD51A, but few of us want a PJ sitting on a table right in front of their seating area. For Xiaomi PJ, thinking of buying a simple TV stand like this to place below screen. Took quite a bit of effort to align my UHD51A w/screen in my condo given the limited space. After set-up though, I've been very happy with the PQ... sharper 4K than the Epson 5040UB & BenQ HT2550 I tried before it, and certainly much better 3D than both those PJ's (no crosstalk/ghosting, bright).


----------



## aerodynamics

Pavel Turbin said:


> did you try it with Game Mode? And without all digital enchantments? Like 4k upscale or some sort of "smooth" frame filters?
> i've got a TV with input lag over 85ms ) so i hope that it will be smaller on this projector


So far, none of the DLP projectors using pixel shift to achieve 4k resolution have shown fast input lag times. I'm pretty sure that is the nature of the tech. Fastest model tested is the Benq TK800 at 44ms. If you want sub-40ms at 4k resolution, you'll have to go native, Sony or Epson. DLP, forget about it.


----------



## danimanfx

aerodynamics said:


> So far, none of the DLP projectors using pixel shift to achieve 4k resolution have shown fast input lag times. I'm pretty sure that is the nature of the tech. Fastest model tested is the Benq TK800 at 44ms. If you want sub-40ms at 4k resolution, you'll have to go native, Sony or Epson. DLP, forget about it.


Aren`t the Sony pjs like 100ms @4k input lag? With an input lag reduction feature that only works for 1080p at around 30+ms?


----------



## Mjzsakae

TexasDJ said:


> Umm... I dont think this projector should be ceiling mounted.


No choice man.. There no space in front of the screen.. Haha.. Won't be able to walk if I place it infront of the screen hence I innovate.. 😁

BTW guys, anyone has the manual? Can take a photo of the throw distance measurement for me? Is it the same as the first gen?


----------



## niveknow

niveknow said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1) For those using this with a TV box i.e Shield: Does the machine allow you to boot to a single HDMI? I have the original white Xiaomi that always boots to the built-in AndroidTV and does not allow you to book to a Shield behind an HDMI. When using a Harmony remote, I can't set up a boot up sequence and still have to use the original remote to select HDMI 3.
> 
> 
> 2) I see that people have changed the language from the native Chinese to English via the APK, but is this APK just change the language of the built in AndroidTV Oreo 8? I assume since Oreo 8 has full english menu, why it wouldn't just be loaded instead of loading an APK to change Oreo's language.
> 
> Thank you!



Help anyone with either of those questions? Thanks! =)


----------



## Curl92

*High Frequency beeping*

hey people,
I received my 4k video projector today. The picture is great! The projector is already relatively loud, the fan can be heard permanently.
Unfortunately, a high-frequency beeping can be heard. Is this normal or do you have it?


----------



## Nihar P

Mjzsakae said:


> No choice man.. There no space in front of the screen.. Haha.. Won't be able to walk if I place it infront of the screen hence I innovate.. 😁
> 
> BTW guys, anyone has the manual? Can take a photo of the throw distance measurement for me? Is it the same as the first gen?


Ah.. Me too gonna do the same.. My small kid just won't let me watch it if I keep the PJ down, within his hand's reach.
Which ceiling mount/stand did you go for? 
Am looking for one that can swivel left-right, up-down & forward-backwards (planning to view on smaller 120" during day giving higher brightness & move backwards to view 150" at night).

Throw distance will be :









Sent from my vivo 1805 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadrick

Mjzsakae said:


> TexasDJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm... I dont think this projector should be ceiling mounted.
> 
> 
> 
> No choice man.. There no space in front of the screen.. Haha.. Won't be able to walk if I place it infront of the screen hence I innovate.. 😁
> 
> BTW guys, anyone has the manual? Can take a photo of the throw distance measurement for me? Is it the same as the first gen?
Click to expand...

Don't see anything wrong with ceiling mount. But maybe don't mount in the ceiling but the front wall. There's so many USt mount available in amazon., just mount it on the front wall above the screen.they are quite adjustable too, angle, and distance from front wall. 

But if you are using the alr screen, then it wouldn't work well as it no longer cancel the ceiling light.


----------



## Nihar P

deadrick said:


> Don't see anything wrong with ceiling mount. But maybe don't mount in the ceiling but the front wall. There's so many USt mount available in amazon., just mount it on the front wall above the screen.they are quite adjustable too, angle, and distance from front wall.
> 
> But if you are using the alr screen, then it wouldn't work well as it no longer cancel the ceiling light.


The ALR screen needs to be mounted upside down if the projector is being ceiling mounted, so that it reflects only the light coming from top & deflects/rejects the light coming in from other angles.

Ceiling lights need to be taken care of then. They need to kept off when you will be operating the projector.

Sent from my vivo 1805 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRock3x8

Are AT screens a no go with these PJs?

My room has perfect light control 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjzsakae

Nihar P said:


> Ah.. Me too gonna do the same.. My small kid just won't let me watch it if I keep the PJ down, within his hand's reach.
> Which ceiling mount/stand did you go for?
> Am looking for one that can swivel left-right, up-down & forward-backwards (planning to view on smaller 120" during day giving higher brightness & move backwards to view 150" at night).
> 
> Throw distance will be :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1805 using Tapatalk



Thanks for sharing bro..


----------



## Mjzsakae

Just sold my first gen and ordered the 4K one.. So happy.. Can't wait man..


----------



## TexasDJ

I ordered the 4k model from China and it will be here today. I am in the US. Can I just plug it straight into the wall with the $2 adapter they sent with it?


----------



## quail duk

Brajesh said:


> Posted by the YouTube reviewer whose video is linked above...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously considering ordering this PJ.


Thank you. It's very helpful.


----------



## quail duk

TexasDJ said:


> I ordered the 4k model from China and it will be here today. I am in the US. Can I just plug it straight into the wall with the $2 adapter they sent with it?


I believe there are two versions out there. One of them works with 110V and will be sent with a plug adapter for U.S user. I got one that came with a U.S plug adapter and it runs on 110V just fine.


----------



## quail duk

deadrick said:


> Can I know if all of you uses the keystone adjustment to fit in your screen?
> 
> Just got my xiaomi 4k projector, no screen yet, spotted a small blur spot at the top left corner, can be seen if I reset the keystone adjustment.
> Anyone has the same problem?
> 
> But after i adjust the keystone, i can reduce the screen so the blur at the top left will not be seen.
> 
> I will be getting the screen soon, so just checking if any keystone adjustment needed with a screen? Or you purely adjust the position of the projector to fit perfectly within the screen?


Follow the steps below to get the best possible squared image if you place it on a stand or an adjustable ceiling mount:

1. Play around by adjusting the PJ's rubber feet to get the rectangle as squared as you can.
2. Use "fine" adjustment for fine tuning the rectangle.
3. Use "Electric focus" mode (the newest firmware switches it back to Chinese but it's at the same location) to adjust the two upper corners if they're blur by using left and right buttons.

-Done


----------



## TexasDJ

quail duk said:


> I believe there are two versions out there. One of them works with 110V and will be sent with a plug adapter for U.S user. I got one that came with a U.S plug adapter and it runs on 110V just fine.


Mine just came in the mail but didnt come with the plug adapter. Was your adapter shipped separately? Its nowhere in the box.


----------



## quail duk

TexasDJ said:


> Mine just came in the mail but didnt come with the plug adapter. Was your adapter shipped separately? Its nowhere in the box.


Them you must have the 220V version.


----------



## quail duk

TexasDJ said:


> Mine just came in the mail but didnt come with the plug adapter. Was your adapter shipped separately? Its nowhere in the box.


Mine came with 110V adapter plug in the box.


----------



## quail duk

TexasDJ said:


> I ordered the 4k model from China and it will be here today. I am in the US. Can I just plug it straight into the wall with the $2 adapter they sent with it?


If they send you the adapter plug then it should be the 110V version. You'd better buy a mickey power cord coz their adapter is very flimsy and loose. I use a mickey power cord from an old printer and it works great.


----------



## deadrick

JRock3x8 said:


> Are AT screens a no go with these PJs?
> 
> My room has perfect light control
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alr screen is for viewing with lights on, or a it of sunlight. 

If you have perfect light control, even white wall is great and doesn't even make a difference except the uneven wall surface. 
I honestly can't tell any difference with alr screen and on white wall if I view it in complete darkness.


----------



## JRock3x8

deadrick said:


> Alr screen is for viewing with lights on, or a it of sunlight.
> 
> If you have perfect light control, even white wall is great and doesn't even make a difference except the uneven wall surface.
> I honestly can't tell any difference with alr screen and on white wall if I view it in complete darkness.



so what about a 0.7 spandex screen?

To date I've been using a 1070 and a UHD50 which supposedly output 1100-ish effective lumens.


----------



## phara

JRock3x8 said:


> so what about a 0.7 spandex screen?
> 
> To date I've been using a 1070 and a UHD50 which supposedly output 1100-ish effective lumens.


Hello everybody,

I have received this great 4K projector yesterday, could you please tell me how I can change the menus in English? Is there an .apk file?

Since I also own the 1080p version I will make a comparison with the new one on a 100 "ALR screen. 

Many thanks for your help!

greetings
AB


----------



## Nathan Webel

phara said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I have received this great 4K projector yesterday, could you please tell me how I can change the menus in English? Is there an .apk file?


There may be an apk, but changing to English menus appears to be a simple process from watching this unboxing video (1:42-5:00): https://youtu.be/Kw7m0cvfZac?t=1m42s


----------



## [email protected]

phara said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I have received this great 4K projector yesterday, could you please tell me how I can change the menus in English? Is there an .apk file?
> 
> Since I also own the 1080p version I will make a comparison with the new one on a 100 "ALR screen.
> 
> Many thanks for your help!
> 
> greetings
> AB


I think its the 3rd or 4th option down in the settings, select English, which is clearly marked.


----------



## Bibon

*coil whine?*



Curl92 said:


> hey people,
> I received my 4k video projector today. The picture is great! The projector is already relatively loud, the fan can be heard permanently.
> Unfortunately, a high-frequency beeping can be heard. Is this normal or do you have it?


I received mine yesterday and It also has the high frequency beeping, coil whine or whatever it is called. I hopped I would get one without this problem... I will try to get used to it since I don't want to wait to get a replacement which could take another month or more to come. 
Anyway, globally I am satisfied with it. Coming from an old HD ready UST (screeneo) I can only be glad!

To compare shortly with my old one:

Noise: With the Xiaomi it can reach 40dB if we are right next to it or around 34dB at ~2m. My screeneo does around 30dB and no coil whine! 
Look: Xiaomi is heavier and less higher but the screeneo has physical buttons and the remote is more complete. This may be a big problem if we loose or break the remote to wake it up from a screensaver or the security screen if something/someone pass in front of the source for example. 
Picture: undoubtedly the xiaomi has better colors and you can adjust the RGB. The screeneo doesn't have this feature but instead has many pre-select display mode although the red color remain too flashy.
3D: I tried with a 3D bluray and it was a very nice experience with no name DLP glasses. The colors and brightness were way better and no discomfort at all. 
Input lag: I don't know exactly how many milliseconds but with a game on PS4 Pro it didn't bother me at all. Not far from the screeneo which I read somewhere has a good input lag for an UST projector. 

The "not all" translated english menu is enough to use it. 
I don't own a 4k android tv box to try it at its fullest yet. 
I am projecting on a 90" screen for UST (no place for a bigger one) and I would have been happy if it has a 8 or 12 points keystone to adjust it more. But I am fine as it is 
By the way, it is bright enough to use during the day. I tried this afternoon without the curtain of a window which is right in front of the screen. 

Without the coil whine it would have been perfect! But maybe many of the owner don't have this problem?


----------



## klas

That static noise (someone who took it apart said it was color wheel) is the same as in previous 1080p model. I am not bothered any more by it but was hoping they addressed it in a newer version


----------



## oni222

IT IS OFFICIAL!

I ordered this projector to replace the 1080p Xiaomi (white version).
I was waiting to see the VAVA and LG models but since VAVA snootched the pooch with key features and LG wants three times the price of this projector (I paid $2078 including shipping etc). 

Now I need to figure out what to do with my current Xiaomi UST projector once this arrives...

PS: Here is my setup https://imgur.com/gallery/RnRc98a


----------



## oni222

deadrick said:


> Can't wait for his review. He's one of the more trustable and reliable reviewer for products.


I used to think that too until he ripped me off.
For my Xiaomi 1080p I used his referral code from gear best because he promised his calibration settings.
After I received my unit he claimed ignorance and said he did not see my order....

Long story short do not use his referral codes ever!


----------



## oni222

danimanfx said:


> At this point I`d buy the nVidia Shield if I`d knew is going to work. I have tested 1m, 2m, 3m, 5m cables so far and nothing worked. All those cable don`t have any issues with my monitor, Wacom Cintiq and TV. I have addressed Xiaomi.. but I don`t hold any hopes.
> 
> Did anybody tried this with a good laptop/pc? Did you guys managed to get [email protected]?


I have the previous gen Xiaomi UST projector that had fake 4k (downscaled to 1080p).
It works perfectly on my alienware 17R4 laptop using a nvidia 1080m. It also works without issues with my apple tv 4k running [email protected] 
Same for my Ps4 pro and Xbox one X all running through my Denon Receiver.

I have the new projector from this thread on order so I can verify if the new projector works the same.

Honestly I think you wont want to hear this but it sounds to me that you need higher quality cables. Not all cables are created equal and if it helps I use HDMI over Fiber optic cable and it works without any issues.


----------



## 10123290

Looking at this projectors manual it supports from 80" to 150" in screen size. As an UST (or any projector) newbie, could someone confirm whether this will work in a smaller screen size i.e my wall can handle only up to 65"? If it's possible, does it have an affect the picture quality when going lower then 80"?


----------



## Movie78

10123290 said:


> Looking at this projectors manual it supports from 80" to 150" in screen size. As an UST (or any projector) newbie, could someone confirm whether this will work in a smaller screen size i.e my wall can handle only up to 65"? If it's possible, does it have an affect the picture quality when going lower then 80"?


If don't mind me asking why will buy a projector for 65" screen size

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brajesh

Right, for 65", I'd get a LG OLED, unless you need 3D (no more 3D support after 2016 models).


----------



## 10123290

Movie78 said:


> If don't mind me asking why will buy a projector for 65" screen size
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Absolutely. Even if it's currently my limit, I might have the possibility to use a bigger wall size later on and in that case wouldn't need to buy a new device for that purpose. Until then, I'm pondering on if this or any other UST projector would work well when using a smaller wall size.


----------



## TexasDJ

deadrick said:


> JRock3x8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are AT screens a no go with these PJs?
> 
> My room has perfect light control
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Alr screen is for viewing with lights on, or a it of sunlight.
> 
> If you have perfect light control, even white wall is great and doesn't even make a difference except the uneven wall surface.
> I honestly can't tell any difference with alr screen and on white wall if I view it in complete darkness.
Click to expand...

I’m cool with the image on my white wall but every time I watch a movie my eyes burn afterwards. Any chance this projector is reflecting harmful UV rays off white wall? Similar as to why you shouldn’t look at the dot on the wall from a high powered laser (which this machine technically has but is diffused - class4 highest laser rating that exists).


----------



## oni222

TexasDJ said:


> I’m cool with the image on my white wall but every time I watch a movie my eyes burn afterwards. Any chance this projector is reflecting harmful UV rays off white wall? Similar as to why you shouldn’t look at the dot on the wall from a high powered laser (which this machine technically has but is diffused - class4 highest laser rating that exists).


I have been using the previous gen version for a good 5000-6000 hours reflecting on a 150" screen and I have not had any fatigue.
Hopefully that helps.


----------



## TexasDJ

Having trouble finding a 150" CLR fixed screen. Anyone know of any? I found a bunch of ALR but biggest I can find thats advertised as CLR is 120". Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bix26

TexasDJ said:


> Having trouble finding a 150" CLR fixed screen. Anyone know of any? I found a bunch of ALR but biggest I can find thats advertised as CLR is 120". Any help would be greatly appreciated!




I don’t think anybody makes one over 120”. The material has a lenticular surface that would make it extremely expensive. Screen Innovations might, but I’m guessing you’d be looking at a nearly five digit price tag. If you want a screen that size your best bet would be controlling light very well and using a traditional white, slim bezel screen.


----------



## jeff9n

oni222 said:


> IT IS OFFICIAL!
> 
> I ordered this projector to replace the 1080p Xiaomi (white version).
> I was waiting to see the VAVA and LG models but since VAVA snootched the pooch with key features and LG wants three times the price of this projector (I paid $2078 including shipping etc).
> 
> Now I need to figure out what to do with my current Xiaomi UST projector once this arrives...
> 
> PS: Here is my setup https://imgur.com/gallery/RnRc98a


Nice screen set up. Do you have to pay duty fee for the purchase? I am concern that any purchase from China today will get hit with additional tariff/duty fee. From my understanding, the tariff begins on 6/1.


----------



## TexasDJ

jeff9n said:


> Nice screen set up. Do you have to pay duty fee for the purchase? I am concern that any purchase from China today will get hit with additional tariff/duty fee. From my understanding, the tariff begins on 6/1.


My purchase did and arrived before 6/1. Think its random.


----------



## oni222

jeff9n said:


> Nice screen set up. Do you have to pay duty fee for the purchase? I am concern that any purchase from China today will get hit with additional tariff/duty fee. From my understanding, the tariff begins on 6/1.


Thanks!

For the tariff it is a hit or a miss now that Trump has changed the cost of importing from China.
What I like about Bang good is that they have an option to remove their logo from the order. So it is less likely it will be inspected at the border and taxed.

My previous projector was ordered before the import changes so I paid nothing.


----------



## oni222

TexasDJ said:


> Having trouble finding a 150" CLR fixed screen. Anyone know of any? I found a bunch of ALR but biggest I can find thats advertised as CLR is 120". Any help would be greatly appreciated!


If it helps this is the screen I am using that is 150" on my Xiaomi UST Laser projector (first gen white).
https://www. amazon .com/gp/product/B00RY9N4QW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
It works very well and out of all the samples I got from multiple vendors it actually had the best colors/blacks.

I am not saying this is the best screen it is just the best for my setup. 
https://imgur.com/gallery/RnRc98a (my setup).


----------



## Nihar P

oni222 said:


> If it helps this is the screen I am using that is 150" on my Xiaomi UST Laser projector (first gen white).
> 
> https://www. amazon .com/gp/product/B00RY9N4QW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> It works very well and out of all the samples I got from multiple vendors it actually had the best colors/blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not saying this is the best screen it is just the best for my setup.
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/RnRc98a (my setup).


If you dont mind, which other samples have you had? Is this one even better than the PET Crystal screens that the XY screen guys are selling?

Needed a 150 inch screen as well...


Sent from my vivo 1805 using Tapatalk


----------



## oni222

Nihar P said:


> If you dont mind, which other samples have you had? Is this one even better than the PET Crystal screens that the XY screen guys are selling?
> 
> Needed a 150 inch screen as well...
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1805 using Tapatalk


I got all the samples that Elite, XY and one more I forget the name right now.
I do not believe the PET was available at the time because I did this last year.

Honestly unless you have a ton of light in your room it wont really matter what you pick but I do recommend you buy some samples.
What worked best for me does not mean it will for you. Also I had my family also chime in on what looked best for them because there where samples I liked but they did not and vice versa.

So it really changes from person to person IMHO.

Samples are cheap I paid on average $5.99 per 3 samples and since you will end up using this for a very long time it wont hurt to try them.


----------



## Mjzsakae

菲涅尔硬屏
https://m.tb.cn/h.eVeYSnO?sm=96e363

Has anyone tried this type of screen from Taobao.. I can't find a translation for this screen type.. Looks good though.. It's a hard surface, not fabric and I noticed the screen reflects light to the ceiling when used with UST Projector..


----------



## Raúl Rico

pwnpwnpwn said:


> You got it all installed now? I wonder if the projector starts, when you turn on your appletv?


Yes! Everything was already installed. Finally, I got a new 4K HDMI switch and connect every player (Apple TV 4K, DVR receiver, Nintendo Switch and Fire stick) through it. 

Returning to your question, when Apple TV starts, it wakes up also the projector. This is something that doesn't happen with other devices (DVR receiver or Nintendo). After that, you won't have any problem to control the projector, even shutting it down. I'm using a Harmony hub and remote, but you also can use an HTTP/web app remote control for any MIUI tv device (MiReCo app at GitHub). 

*The only one thing you cannot do with a 3rd remote or webapp is waking up the projector.*


----------



## Raúl Rico

niveknow said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1) For those using this with a TV box i.e Shield: Does the machine allow you to boot to a single HDMI? I have the original white Xiaomi that always boots to the built-in AndroidTV and does not allow you to book to a Shield behind an HDMI. When using a Harmony remote, I can't set up a boot up sequence and still have to use the original remote to select HDMI 3.
> 
> Thank you!


You only have to ways to turn it on:
1. Using the original projector's remote
2. Through CEC "ON" command via HDMI

I have a Harmony hub activity that includes an Apple TV 4K connected to projector's HDMI input3 through an HDMI switch and it always turns on the projector. Ideally, Harmony activity turns everything on and, for sure, it works perfectly, but you must know that the Harmony projector's ON command isn't working, and projector only wakes up due to apple tv.


----------



## Raúl Rico

Hi all,

Regarding HDR technology, do you know what is the HDR compatibility of this projector? HDR10? HDR10+? Dolby Vision? I would test it if I knew how to do it... 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Movie78

Raúl Rico said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding HDR technology, do you know what is the HDR compatibility of this projector? HDR10? HDR10+? Dolby Vision? I would test it if I knew how to do it...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I think only HDR10.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brajesh

Also HLG I think (hope), found in 4K HDR videos on YouTube (like this source). Don't know if the Android media player inside this PJ supports it. It needs to support VP9 v2 codec. For example, nVidia Shield TV doesn't support YouTube HDR, but Fire TV 4K stick does (using Smart YouTube TV app).


----------



## niveknow

Raúl Rico said:


> You only have to ways to turn it on:
> 1. Using the original projector's remote
> 2. Through CEC "ON" command via HDMI
> 
> I have a Harmony hub activity that includes an Apple TV 4K connected to projector's HDMI input3 through an HDMI switch and it always turns on the projector. Ideally, Harmony activity turns everything on and, for sure, it works perfectly, but you must know that the Harmony projector's ON command isn't working, and projector only wakes up due to apple tv.



Thank you! And will it turn off through CEC as well? In otherwords... does it properly work with a Harmony hub. I hate multiple remotes laying around. =)


----------



## MowTin

How does this compare to the BenQ 4K projectors in terms of image quality? 

Can I use this with my silver ticket white 133" screen?


----------



## Raúl Rico

niveknow said:


> Thank you! And will it turn off through CEC as well? In otherwords... does it properly work with a Harmony hub. I hate multiple remotes laying around. =)


Not sure through CEC, but projector's Turn Off command with Harmony app works perfectly 

According to MiReCo page on GitHub, the turn-on command is the only one that cannot be replicated right now. No one knows what it's the BT or IP command that wakes the projector up.


----------



## Raúl Rico

MowTin said:


> How does this compare to the BenQ 4K projectors in terms of image quality?
> 
> Can I use this with my silver ticket white 133" screen?


I would say the best option would be a special UST screen, like XYScreen's PET Crystal. For sure you can use any other one, but you will lose a lot of image quality.


----------



## Mjzsakae

The guy bought it..

100" ALR PET Crystal Screen


----------



## hobbs47

Mjzsakae said:


> https://youtu.be/T3FQjCyNtdw
> 
> The guy bought it.. 😂
> 
> 100" ALR PET Crystal Screen 👍🏻


Looks good. I'm actually kind of curious as to the black level performance of this projector/screen combo in the dark. With some light I could absolutely live with what I've seen, but what should I expect in a semi light controlled room?


----------



## oni222

hobbs47 said:


> Looks good. I'm actually kind of curious as to the black level performance of this projector/screen combo in the dark. With some light I could absolutely live with what I've seen, but what should I expect in a semi light controlled room?


If it helps in my setup I either have zero light or some light depending on my mood. I use blackout curtains so I barely get any light. I do not use an ALR screen and my Xiaomi has less brightness than this model.
Still I had to turn down some of the brightness during night time viewing but during the day with my windows/curtain open it is not a pleasurable experience.


----------



## hobbs47

oni222 said:


> If it helps in my setup I either have zero light or some light depending on my mood. I use blackout curtains so I barely get any light. I do not use an ALR screen and my Xiaomi has less brightness than this model.
> Still I had to turn down some of the brightness during night time viewing but during the day with my windows/curtain open it is not a pleasurable experience.


So black levels are pretty good at night? I have black out curtains in my living room as well, but light walls. I don't expect Oled blacks obviously.


----------



## Kyle Gallagher

I'm like 90% ready to go on this thing. It solves most of the problems I have with a projector set up vs TV, is ahead of the game, and is cheaper. The Chinese UI doesn't matter because it'll be plugged into an ATV/bluray. Has anyone who bought this had a *poor experience with it?


----------



## Nathan Webel

Mjzsakae said:


> https://youtu.be/T3FQjCyNtdw
> 
> The guy bought it.. 😂
> 
> 100" ALR PET Crystal Screen 👍🏻


That screen made a huge difference!


----------



## AV_Integrated

MowTin said:


> Can I use this with my silver ticket white 133" screen?


Yes, SilverTicket screens work find with UST projectors.

Do NOT let people who talk about using ALR UST screens convince you otherwise. If you have a decent room with good light control, then spending money on an ALR UST screen is actually a waste of your money.

A really good home theater space actually calls for a white screen, not an ALR screen at all times.


----------



## JRock3x8

Mjzsakae said:


> https://youtu.be/T3FQjCyNtdw
> 
> The guy bought it.. 😂
> 
> 100" ALR PET Crystal Screen 👍🏻




Really like your videos. Very well done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oni222

hobbs47 said:


> So black levels are pretty good at night? I have black out curtains in my living room as well, but light walls. I don't expect Oled blacks obviously.


I have two OLED TV's and their blacks are unparalleled. If LG made a 150" I would buy it in a heart beat.
This projector is no OLED but it is better than any QLED/LCD/LED I have ever owned.


----------



## oni222

Kyle Gallagher said:


> I'm like 90% ready to go on this thing. It solves most of the problems I have with a projector set up vs TV, is ahead of the game, and is cheaper. The Chinese UI doesn't matter because it'll be plugged into an ATV/bluray. Has anyone who bought this had a *poor experience with it?


I have the first gen version of this projector that is severely inferior to this projector (worse colors, less brightness and 1080p) and I love it.

I have ordered this projector and it should arrive on the 26th. It is SO HARD waiting for it lol since this is my birthday present for myself...

PS: I ordered my first projector from ******** and their support sucks but the item arrived just fine. They are never the cheapest but at least they wont rip you off.

This time I ordered from banggood and they are severely cheaper than everybody else. With shipping I spent $2074.91 and if you need details look at this thread where I posted the coupon I used etc: https://www.avsforum.com/forum/122-...-hd-4k-alpd-3-0-5000-lumens.html#post58128658


----------



## Kyle Gallagher

oni222 said:


> I have the first gen version of this projector that is severely inferior to this projector (worse colors, less brightness and 1080p) and I love it.
> 
> I have ordered this projector and it should arrive on the 26th. It is SO HARD waiting for it lol since this is my birthday present for myself...
> 
> PS: I ordered my first projector from ******** and their support sucks but the item arrived just fine. They are never the cheapest but at least they wont rip you off.
> 
> This time I ordered from banggood and they are severely cheaper than everybody else. With shipping I spent $2074.91 and if you need details look at this thread where I posted the coupon I used etc



Thanks for the reply, and that's good news. That link is also the best price I've seen on it. I'm in the states, didn't someone mention a 110v version being available somewhere or just get an adaptor and not even worry about it?


----------



## oni222

Kyle Gallagher said:


> Thanks for the reply, and that's good news. That link is also the best price I've seen on it. I'm in the states, didn't someone mention a 110v version being available somewhere or just get an adaptor and not even worry about it?


I live in Tennessee and I use this for power: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004MPR3XQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

PS: If anybody lives in TN and wants to see the projector then PM me.


----------



## Herb

Couple of questions

1. How far below the screen does the unit sit? Does this vertical distance change when changing the horizontal distance?

2. I have a Silver Ticket in a completely dark 9.5' x 14' room. I've been considering upgrading from the BenQ 1070 to the 3550... Would the Xiaomi be a better choice / picture? One thing that would be nice is not having the fan noise directly overhead.


----------



## pwnpwnpwn

Thx for the answer. Does it also shut down, when you shut down your aptv4k? Did you have to install that english version, or was it already there? And have you considered buying an AVR which have a 4k hdmi switch built in, like the AVR-X2500H Surround receiver? How do you get sound out?






Raúl Rico said:


> Yes! Everything was already installed. Finally, I got a new 4K HDMI switch and connect every player (Apple TV 4K, DVR receiver, Nintendo Switch and Fire stick) through it.
> 
> Returning to your question, when Apple TV starts, it wakes up also the projector. This is something that doesn't happen with other devices (DVR receiver or Nintendo). After that, you won't have any problem to control the projector, even shutting it down. I'm using a Harmony hub and remote, but you also can use an HTTP/web app remote control for any MIUI tv device (MiReCo app at GitHub).
> 
> *The only one thing you cannot do with a 3rd remote or webapp is waking up the projector.*


----------



## pwnpwnpwn

Does anyone know when there's comming an international version? Every where I see this Chinese Version...?


----------



## oni222

Herb said:


> Couple of questions
> 
> 1. How far below the screen does the unit sit? Does this vertical distance change when changing the horizontal distance?
> 
> 2. I have a Silver Ticket in a completely dark 9.5' x 14' room. I've been considering upgrading from the BenQ 1070 to the 3550... Would the Xiaomi be a better choice / picture? One thing that would be nice is not having the fan noise directly overhead.


1. I know there is a page from the manual that states distances depending on size etc. Honestly the information regarding height for the 150" that I use feel wrong but I never actually measured it. This is how I use my first gen Xiaomi and this newer model should work the same (I will verify once mine arrives in 4 weeks).
https://imgur.com/gallery/RnRc98a

2.a) In a completely dark room a silver ticket screen wont be an issue. Where you would have issues is if you had a screen that rejects light from the the side/below/above. Mainly because your projector will project the image/light from the bottom of the screen and you don't want that to be rejected.

b) After using a laser projector I refuse to go back to a normal one. No having to deal with heat up/cool down periods and replacing lamps is huge and I personally will never go back to that. As for the colors I never owned the BenQ 3550 so I cannot answer that question.


----------



## oni222

pwnpwnpwn said:


> Does anyone know when there's comming an international version? Every where I see this Chinese Version...?


Chances are we wont get one but Vava does have similar setup to this. Vava is more expensive and their warranty seems a little weird but if you truly want to avoid this model then you can always try the Vava.

I personally use my Denon AVR-X7200WA receiver to connect all my consoles, UHD player and Apple TV with this projector and I never even see the menus after my initial setup.


----------



## Danilo Correa

Has anyone tried without power converter? I had the older white version and it stated 220v, but I used just fine with 110v pluggled directly. Never needed a converter, just plug adapter.


----------



## klas

Mjzsakae said:


> https://youtu.be/T3FQjCyNtdw
> 
> The guy bought it..
> 
> 100" ALR PET Crystal Screen


The first decent review of both. Tempted to get that screen, but want in 120" size and perhaps half the asking price.


----------



## oni222

Danilo Correa said:


> Has anyone tried without power converter? I had the older white version and it stated 220v, but I used just fine with 110v pluggled directly. Never needed a converter, just plug adapter.


That is the one I have assuming you are not talking about the international version because both are white.
Mine needs the converter.

I am not sure why people complain about the converter it is $20 lol.


----------



## Danilo Correa

oni222 said:


> That is the one I have assuming you are not talking about the international version because both are white.
> 
> Mine needs the converter.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure why people complain about the converter it is $20 lol.


It's the first version, not international. And it stated 220v but works with 110v. No complainting, just dont want extra hardware if not needed. There's a video on youtube of people taking them apart and it clearly shows the power to receive 110v to 240v, just wondering if this is the case with this one.






Thank you.


Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## oni222

Danilo Correa said:


> It's the first version, not international. And it stated 220v but works with 110v. No complainting, just dont want extra hardware if not needed. There's a video on youtube of people taking them apart and it clearly shows the power to receive 110v to 240v, just wondering if this is the case with this one.
> 
> https://youtu.be/VYM75xMciO0
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Hopefully some of the owners will chime in. Mine wont arrive for 4 weeks so hopefully somebody will answer you by then.


----------



## Westcoast604

oni222 said:


> Hopefully some of the owners will chime in. Mine wont arrive for 4 weeks so hopefully somebody will answer you by then.


Well I researched the internet and they say for electronics it is generally safe to try plugging a 220v rated device into a 110v source with out damaging the device providing there are no motors etc. I am away form home for a couple days but when I get home I will give it a quick try and see what happens. I bought the Chinese version in Shanghai and brought it home to Canada. I just assumed that nowadays all electronics are compatible with 110/220 so I was surprised when I read that the Chinese model is rated at 220 only. Not wanting to ruin my brand new baby I bought an up-converter transformer, but It be great if I didn't have to use it, so Ill give it a quick test. Wont' be home unit Friday the 7th to try this.


----------



## Danilo Correa

Westcoast604 said:


> Well I researched the internet and they say for electronics it is generally safe to try plugging a 220v rated device into a 110v source with out damaging the device providing there are no motors etc. I am away form home for a couple days but when I get home I will give it a quick try and see what happens. I bought the Chinese version in Shanghai and brought it home to Canada. I just assumed that nowadays all electronics are compatible with 110/220 so I was surprised when I read that the Chinese model is rated at 220 only. Not wanting to ruin my brand new baby I bought an up-converter transformer, but It be great if I didn't have to use it, so Ill give it a quick test. Wont' be home unit Friday the 7th to try this.


Thats awesome, thank you. Do you have the new 4k version correct?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westcoast604

Danilo Correa said:


> Thats awesome, thank you. Do you have the new 4k version correct?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Yes, I have the new Black 4k Version . I bought it form the Xiaomi store directly.


----------



## TexasDJ

Danilo Correa said:


> Has anyone tried without power converter? I had the older white version and it stated 220v, but I used just fine with 110v pluggled directly. Never needed a converter, just plug adapter.


Mine works perfectly fine without power converter, just the cheap plug adaptor. I'm in Texas. Looking at the teardown of this 4k "black" Chinese only model vs the USA "white" 1080p model, they both have the same 110-220 power supply inside.


----------



## teachsac

*Price talk posts removed. *

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-d...price-talk-where-buy-outside-deals-forum.html


----------



## rjyap

Can anyone measure the color gamut if it exceed REC 709? I'm interested if it can at least meet 90% of DCI-P3. Also, does it come with dynamic contrast with light dimming features?


----------



## Marcin Rychlik

If it is like Vava 4k rebranded for USA (?) then "it is clearly a Rec.709 display." according to this review
https://hometheaterhifi.com/reviews/video-display/projectors/vava-4k-ultra-short-throw-laser-projector-review/


----------



## rjyap

Thanks for the review link. It looks like the color gamut might be wider from Rec 709. Possible to use MadVR to map HDR to SDR and fully utilize the whole color range that the projector able to provide. Only cons I can see is no dynamic contrast using Laser dimming and Red deficiency on higher brightness.


----------



## Brajesh

TexasDJ said:


> Mine works perfectly fine without power converter, just the cheap plug adaptor. I'm in Texas. Looking at the teardown of this 4k "black" Chinese only model vs the USA "white" 1080p model, they both have the same 110-220 power supply inside.


I'm a little leary to try it w/just a plug adapter; expecting delivery of my PJ Tuesday. The power consumption on the 4K model is supposed to be higher than the previous 1080p. Looking at Amazon for step-up voltage converters able to handle 500 volts just to be safe; but, so many choices w/mixed user reviews.


----------



## oni222

rjyap said:


> Thanks for the review link. It looks like the color gamut might be wider from Rec 709. Possible to use MadVR to map HDR to SDR and fully utilize the whole color range that the projector able to provide. Only cons I can see is no dynamic contrast using Laser dimming and Red deficiency on higher brightness.


I do not have any hardware to help with your request but if somebody has it and wants to drive down to Nashville, TN then you are welcome to come to my home.


----------



## Matthew Condio

I'm thinking about buying this projector, but I have a dumb question about screens.

If I have a dedicated room that will always be dark, can I get away with a normal projector screen? The ALRs are nice, but expensive and I don't plan to have the lights on in the room. From what I've read, in the dark they should be similar in performance. I guess I'm wondering if an ALR screen would reduce the glow on the ceiling. Am I missing anything from not buying ALR?


----------



## Kyle Gallagher

Can anyone who bought an XY Screen send me a PM?


----------



## Westcoast604

Westcoast604 said:


> Yes, I have the new Black 4k Version . I bought it form the Xiaomi store directly.


So Just got home, plugged the Xiaomi cable into my adapter plug and directly into my 110v socket, and BOOM! It worked  Let it run for a while, there was no flickering of the video or strange noises from the fans indicating they were not getting the correct voltage. The screen brightness seemed the same. I'll report back this weekend if I run into difficulties. Maybe I can even return this transformer to Amazon... Save 40 bucks...
I have this model : attached file


----------



## Westcoast604

Matthew Condio said:


> I'm thinking about buying this projector, but I have a dumb question about screens.
> 
> If I have a dedicated room that will always be dark, can I get away with a normal projector screen? The ALRs are nice, but expensive and I don't plan to have the lights on in the room. From what I've read, in the dark they should be similar in performance. I guess I'm wondering if an ALR screen would reduce the glow on the ceiling. Am I missing anything from not buying ALR?


I've been kinda wondering the same thing. Thinking maybe I'll go middle of the road with a grey screen to add a bit more contrast and deeper blacks. BUt I also don't think I need the ALR as I have controlled room lighting with very dark shades on the one window. Be curious to hear what people think.


----------



## Danilo Correa

Westcoast604 said:


> So Just got home, plugged the Xiaomi cable into my adapter plug and directly into my 110v socket, and BOOM! It worked  Let it run for a while, there was no flickering of the video or strange noises from the fans indicating they were not getting the correct voltage. The screen brightness seemed the same. I'll report back this weekend if I run into difficulties. Maybe I can even return this transformer to Amazon... Save 40 bucks...
> 
> I have this model : attached file


Thank you for doing that. Exactly as I thought, same with the old models, it states 220v but works on anything 
Sweet 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrick Keppler

Thought I'd chime is as well as I just received my 4k and was initially worried about 240v power as well, however after switching the cable the projector turned on with no issues and seems to work fine.


----------



## rjyap

Westcoast604 said:


> I've been kinda wondering the same thing. Thinking maybe I'll go middle of the road with a grey screen to add a bit more contrast and deeper blacks. BUt I also don't think I need the ALR as I have controlled room lighting with very dark shades on the one window. Be curious to hear what people think.


If your room is light control, than you can use normal screen. I don't think gray screen help anyway if you can lower the laser power to reduce the black level. Note that most measurement show that gray screen doesn't really help to increase contrast. You want high brightness for HDR. The only sure way to increase contrast is to reduce light reflection in your room. I paint my room matte dark gray with black velvet on the ceiling 6' from the screen. That really help to cut down reflection. Think it this way, if your projector light is from the bottom pointed to the screen, naturally the light will reflect to your ceiling so best to use black velvet to absorb as much light reflection as possible. The worst is white plaster ceiling.


----------



## klas

Westcoast604 said:


> I've been kinda wondering the same thing. Thinking maybe I'll go middle of the road with a grey screen to add a bit more contrast and deeper blacks. BUt I also don't think I need the ALR as I have controlled room lighting with very dark shades on the one window. Be curious to hear what people think.


I tried gray screen, it's waste of money, just reducing brightness and no benefit in contrast or deeper blacks. Either go with white matte or ALR.


----------



## oni222

Matthew Condio said:


> I'm thinking about buying this projector, but I have a dumb question about screens.
> 
> If I have a dedicated room that will always be dark, can I get away with a normal projector screen? The ALRs are nice, but expensive and I don't plan to have the lights on in the room. From what I've read, in the dark they should be similar in performance. I guess I'm wondering if an ALR screen would reduce the glow on the ceiling. Am I missing anything from not buying ALR?


I have a light controlled room and I use a standard screen and it makes no difference. 



Westcoast604 said:


> So Just got home, plugged the Xiaomi cable into my adapter plug and directly into my 110v socket, and BOOM! It worked  Let it run for a while, there was no flickering of the video or strange noises from the fans indicating they were not getting the correct voltage. The screen brightness seemed the same. I'll report back this weekend if I run into difficulties. Maybe I can even return this transformer to Amazon... Save 40 bucks...
> I have this model : attached file


Thank you for that, I need to grow some balls and plug in my first gen xiaomi. (I could of sworn I tried it but maybe I am remembering wrong). I need to find some mickey mouse cables from the garage to try it out.



Westcoast604 said:


> I've been kinda wondering the same thing. Thinking maybe I'll go middle of the road with a grey screen to add a bit more contrast and deeper blacks. BUt I also don't think I need the ALR as I have controlled room lighting with very dark shades on the one window. Be curious to hear what people think.


PET screen would be nice for the small times I get some light leakage from the blackout curtains but not worth the money.
Maybe 5 years from now I will find a cheap 150" PET screen for $500-$600 anything more than that is not worth the money IMHO.



rjyap said:


> If your room is light control, than you can use normal screen. I don't think gray screen help anyway if you can lower the laser power to reduce the black level. Note that most measurement show that gray screen doesn't really help to increase contrast. You want high brightness for HDR. The only sure way to increase contrast is to reduce light reflection in your room. I paint my room matte dark gray with black velvet on the ceiling 6' from the screen. That really help to cut down reflection. Think it this way, if your projector light is from the bottom pointed to the screen, naturally the light will reflect to your ceiling so best to use black velvet to absorb as much light reflection as possible. The worst is white plaster ceiling.


So I have an all white room and I get crazy white reflection. I was debating in painting the room matte black but the quotes I got where $1000 on average and that was with only one coat of paint. What do you recommend?


----------



## deadrick

Why is people always asking for ALR screen when they keep saying they have light controlled area.
Then why would u want a light rejection screen for?


----------



## Matthew Condio

deadrick said:


> Why is people always asking for ALR screen when they keep saying they have light controlled area.
> Then why would u want a light rejection screen for?


While my room can become completely dark, the ceiling and walls are white. I was trying to determine if an ALR screen has benefits outside of blocking ambient light. For example, would an ALR screen reduce the amount of reflection hitting my ceiling? Would an ALR screen reduce potential haloing around my frame? If I’m still at risk of these issues with an ALR screen, I will just buy some black fabric to mount on the ceiling to hide the glow.

Also, relating to this projector, has anyone measure the input lag? I don’t plan to game often in my theater, but there might be an occasional urge. Is it tolerable or is it pretty much a no go?


Thanks.


----------



## Brajesh

As many of you guys are plugging this thing in w/o step-up voltage converters, think I'll give it a go as well. Just took delivery of my PJ; arrived a couple days earlier than FedEx's estimated date. Had been worried about how well this was packed by GB in China for its long travel to me in NE USA, but seems to have arrived intact. Pretty impressed with Xiaomi's build/packaging quality; feels solid, rivaling Amazon, Google, etc.

Will fire it up this evening and run it through its paces (4K & 3D), and come to my Optoma UHD51A... some unit pics for now (the white multiplug adapter was bought separately):

*https://imgur.com/a/HggExcF*


----------



## Movie78

Brajesh said:


> As many of you guys are plugging this thing in w/o step-up voltage converters, think I'll give it a go as well. Just took delivery of my PJ; arrived a couple days earlier than FedEx's estimated date. Had been worried about how well this was packed by GB in China for its long travel to me in NE USA, but seems to have arrived intact. Pretty impressed with Xiaomi's build/packaging quality; feels solid, rivaling Amazon, Google, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Will fire it up this evening and run it through its paces (4K & 3D), and come to my Optoma UHD51A... some unit pics for now (the white multiplug adapter was bought separately):
> 
> 
> 
> *https://imgur.com/a/HggExcF*


I don't think 4k test is needed for today, let's do some 3D test...lol

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rjyap

oni222 said:


> So I have an all white room and I get crazy white reflection. I was debating in painting the room matte black but the quotes I got where $1000 on average and that was with only one coat of paint. What do you recommend?


I paint the room matte 80% gray myself. Black might be too much for WAF. Neutral Gray actually looks pretty good.


----------



## oni222

rjyap said:


> I paint the room matte 80% gray myself. Black might be too much for WAF. Neutral Gray actually looks pretty good.


WAF? I read that as Waifu and my wife agreed I get to do anything I want in my Cinema room and office and she does whatever she wants with the house. (She would of done that anyway so jokes on her.....).

Anyway what do you mean by WAF?


----------



## Brajesh

So, fired up my Xiaomi PJ & was initially impressed with the sharpness, brightness & contrast. Updated to latest firmware.

But, I'm seeing several issues...


Motion artifacts & minor jaggies. Something I haven't seen in years in modern PJ's. The PQ/sharpness of the Xiaomi helps depress the artifacts, but they're nonetheless noticeable & somewhat distracting.
Very fussy with HDMI cables & engaging HDMI 2.0 in order to get full [email protected] Tried 3 different 15ft HDMI cables (that work with my Optoma UHD51A, but not this Xiaomi) before throwing in the towel & connecting a media player right next to the PJ w/a certified premium 4K 3ft cable (like so). After this, the Sony Camp [email protected] HDR clip & 'Billy Lynn's Long Halftime Walk' [email protected] HDR movie played in full resolution. Albeit w/minor jaggies & motion artifacts visible.
None of my 10 DLP-Link 3D glasses work with 3D with this PJ. I have 3 different brands, all of which work perfectly with my UHD51A. Also, 3D need to be enabled manually & disengaged manually. But, anyone know what glasses would be compatible with this PJ??!!

https://imgur.com/a/HggExcF

After about 2 hours with the Xiaomi PJ, I'm impressed with the sharpness, brightness & contrast, but disappointed with the minor, but noticeable, motion artifacts & jaggies. If I can't find compatible 3D glasses to enjoy 3D, this thing will definitely get eBay-ed. But, if I can make 3D happen, I have a tough decision whether to keep this PJ, or stick with my Optoma UHD51A, which is pretty great for both 3D & 4K.


----------



## oni222

Brajesh said:


> So, fired up my Xiaomi PJ & was initially impressed with the sharpness, brightness & contrast. Updated to latest firmware.
> 
> But, I'm seeing several issues...
> 
> 
> Motion artifacts & minor jaggies. Something I haven't seen in years in modern PJ's. The PQ/sharpness of the Xiaomi helps depress the artifacts, but they're nonetheless noticeable & somewhat distracting.
> Very fussy with HDMI cables & engaging HDMI 2.0 in order to get full [email protected] Tried 3 different 15ft HDMI cables (that work with my Optoma UHD51A, but not this Xiaomi) before throwing in the towel & connecting a media player right next to the PJ w/a certified premium 4K 3ft cable (like so). After this, the Sony Camp [email protected] HDR clip & 'Billy Lynn's Long Halftime Walk' [email protected] HDR movie played in full resolution. Albeit w/minor jaggies & motion artifacts visible.
> None of my 10 DLP-Link 3D glasses work with 3D with this PJ. I have 3 different brands, all of which work perfectly with my UHD51A. Also, 3D need to be enabled manually & disengaged manually. But, anyone know what glasses would be compatible with this PJ??!!
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/HggExcF
> 
> After about 2 hours with the Xiaomi PJ, I'm impressed with the sharpness, brightness & contrast, but disappointed with the minor, but noticeable, motion artifacts & jaggies. If I can't find compatible 3D glasses to enjoy 3D, this thing will definitely get eBay-ed. But, if I can make 3D happen, I have a tough decision whether to keep this PJ, or stick with my Optoma UHD51A, which is pretty great for both 3D & 4K.


Thanks for the info. Any chance you can take pics of the artifacts and jaggies you see?
I have the first gen version of this projector and my 4k is on order. I dont get any jaggies or artifacts but my projector is not real 4k. It accepts 4k signal and downsamples to 1080p so it actually looks really good for 1080 due to the 4k input.


----------



## Brajesh

Looks like for 3D, with this PJ, "Xiaomi Rechargeable battery DLP LINK Active Shutter 3D Glasses" are required? Shows support for synchronization rates 96, 100, 120 & 144Hz. Wondering if the glasses I have that have worked with BenQ & Optoma 3D PJ's are only 144Hz?

Wondering if these might work?


----------



## jeff9n

Brajesh said:


> So, fired up my Xiaomi PJ & was initially impressed with the sharpness, brightness & contrast. Updated to latest firmware.
> 
> But, I'm seeing several issues...
> 
> 
> Motion artifacts & minor jaggies. Something I haven't seen in years in modern PJ's. The PQ/sharpness of the Xiaomi helps depress the artifacts, but they're nonetheless noticeable & somewhat distracting.
> Very fussy with HDMI cables & engaging HDMI 2.0 in order to get full [email protected] Tried 3 different 15ft HDMI cables (that work with my Optoma UHD51A, but not this Xiaomi) before throwing in the towel & connecting a media player right next to the PJ w/a certified premium 4K 3ft cable (like so). After this, the Sony Camp [email protected] HDR clip & 'Billy Lynn's Long Halftime Walk' [email protected] HDR movie played in full resolution. Albeit w/minor jaggies & motion artifacts visible.
> None of my 10 DLP-Link 3D glasses work with 3D with this PJ. I have 3 different brands, all of which work perfectly with my UHD51A. Also, 3D need to be enabled manually & disengaged manually. But, anyone know what glasses would be compatible with this PJ??!!
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/HggExcF
> 
> After about 2 hours with the Xiaomi PJ, I'm impressed with the sharpness, brightness & contrast, but disappointed with the minor, but noticeable, motion artifacts & jaggies. If I can't find compatible 3D glasses to enjoy 3D, this thing will definitely get eBay-ed. But, if I can make 3D happen, I have a tough decision whether to keep this PJ, or stick with my Optoma UHD51A, which is pretty great for both 3D & 4K.


Hi Brajesh. Between Xiaomi 4K and Optoma UHD51A, which projector has the sharpest 4K display, best contrast and brightest?


----------



## admiralmason

How does everyone have their system set up if they are projecting to 120"?
The paperwork says the projector needs to be 34cm from the screen. Does this mean you have a very wide cabinet so it fits the 34cm + projector width?

Or is your cabinet far from the wall so there is a 34cm gap?


----------



## rjyap

oni222 said:


> WAF? I read that as Waifu and my wife agreed I get to do anything I want in my Cinema room and office and she does whatever she wants with the house. (She would of done that anyway so jokes on her.....).
> 
> Anyway what do you mean by WAF?


WAF = wife approval factor. If you get to do whatever you want in your man cave, that would not limit your option. Anyway, I wouldn't go for all black as it make the room looks depressing.


----------



## rjyap

Brajesh said:


> So, fired up my Xiaomi PJ & was initially impressed with the sharpness, brightness & contrast. Updated to latest firmware.
> 
> But, I'm seeing several issues...
> 
> 
> Motion artifacts & minor jaggies. Something I haven't seen in years in modern PJ's. The PQ/sharpness of the Xiaomi helps depress the artifacts, but they're nonetheless noticeable & somewhat distracting.
> Very fussy with HDMI cables & engaging HDMI 2.0 in order to get full [email protected] Tried 3 different 15ft HDMI cables (that work with my Optoma UHD51A, but not this Xiaomi) before throwing in the towel & connecting a media player right next to the PJ w/a certified premium 4K 3ft cable (like so). After this, the Sony Camp [email protected] HDR clip & 'Billy Lynn's Long Halftime Walk' [email protected] HDR movie played in full resolution. Albeit w/minor jaggies & motion artifacts visible.
> None of my 10 DLP-Link 3D glasses work with 3D with this PJ. I have 3 different brands, all of which work perfectly with my UHD51A. Also, 3D need to be enabled manually & disengaged manually. But, anyone know what glasses would be compatible with this PJ??!!
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/HggExcF
> 
> After about 2 hours with the Xiaomi PJ, I'm impressed with the sharpness, brightness & contrast, but disappointed with the minor, but noticeable, motion artifacts & jaggies. If I can't find compatible 3D glasses to enjoy 3D, this thing will definitely get eBay-ed. But, if I can make 3D happen, I have a tough decision whether to keep this PJ, or stick with my Optoma UHD51A, which is pretty great for both 3D & 4K.


Can you try MadVR 3:2 pulldown to check if that solve the judder and motion artifacts issue?


----------



## dvduser8

Brajesh said:


> After about 2 hours with the Xiaomi PJ, I'm impressed with the sharpness, brightness & contrast, but disappointed with the minor, but noticeable, motion artifacts & jaggies. If I can't find compatible 3D glasses to enjoy 3D, this thing will definitely get eBay-ed. But, if I can make 3D happen, I have a tough decision whether to keep this PJ, or stick with my Optoma UHD51A, which is pretty great for both 3D & 4K.


Don't eBay it so fast. Got myself some very cheap 3D Glasses from Aliexpress and the 3D from this projector is rather impressive. e.g. Avatar, the beginning part where the soldiers just woke up from their capsules. Also 3D Tangled movie. And Youtube's IMAX 3D Countdown Sonic Anthem is just... WOW!!!


----------



## Matthew Condio

admiralmason said:


> How does everyone have their system set up if they are projecting to 120"?
> The paperwork says the projector needs to be 34cm from the screen. Does this mean you have a very wide cabinet so it fits the 34cm + projector width?
> 
> Or is your cabinet far from the wall so there is a 34cm gap?


I believe that spec is 34cm from lens to wall (I’d Have to check their diagram to be sure). For UST projectors, the lens is near the front of the device, so you really don’t have too much of a gap between the cabinet and the wall. The projector will sit towards the front edge of your cabinet, but it shouldn’t be too bad.


----------



## Brajesh

jeff9n said:


> Hi Brajesh. Between Xiaomi 4K and Optoma UHD51A, which projector has the sharpest 4K display, best contrast and brightest?


Xiaomi has better sharpness, brightness & contrast. If you have the UHD51A, you know it's solid on these fronts on its own. And its PQ is sharper than the newer BenQ HT3550. But, when I first fired up the Xiaomi & went to the home screen with the colorful Chinese apps/media, it had an almost OLED feel. What I can also say is you don't need any special screen in a light-controlled room (and it need not be fully light-controlled either). I'm using a Silver Ticket 100" 1.1 gain white screen & PQ looks gorgeous.



rjyap said:


> Can you try MadVR 3:2 pulldown to check if that solve the judder and motion artifacts issue?


Sorry, I don't use a HTPC & have no idea how to leverage MadVR. I'm going to tinker with settings this evening to see if I can address the minor jaggies/motion issues I'm seeing. It's more the jaggies that were noticeable; I see if I can take pics of this.



dvduser8 said:


> Don't eBay it so fast. Got myself some very cheap 3D Glasses from Aliexpress and the 3D from this projector is rather impressive. e.g. Avatar, the beginning part where the soldiers just woke up from their capsules. Also 3D Tangled movie. And Youtube's IMAX 3D Countdown Sonic Anthem is just... WOW!!!


No, holding on to the Xiaomi until I can resolve the few issues (not "several" as I misstated earlier). But, 3D is critical to me, and at present, I love Optoma UHD51A's 3D PQ. By the way, the 3D glasses you got from AliExpress, do you know which & its specs?


----------



## Movie78

Brajesh said:


> Xiaomi has better sharpness, brightness & contrast. If you have the UHD51A, you know it's solid on these fronts on its own. And its PQ is sharper than the newer BenQ HT3550. But, when I first fired up the Xiaomi & went to the home screen with the colorful Chinese apps/media, it had an almost OLED feel. What I can also say is you don't need any special screen in a light-controlled room (and it need not be fully light-controlled either). I'm using a Silver Ticket 100" 1.1 gain white screen & PQ looks gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't use a HTPC & have no idea how to leverage MadVR. I'm going to tinker with settings this evening to see if I can address the minor jaggies/motion issues I'm seeing. It's more the jaggies that were noticeable; I see if I can take pics of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, holding on to the Xiaomi until I can resolve the few issues (not "several" as I misstated earlier). But, 3D is critical to me, and at present, I love Optoma UHD51A's 3D PQ. By the way, the 3D glasses you got from AliExpress, do you know which & its specs?


You have to manually trigger 3D for it to activate, that doesn't sound promising and I hope they can fix that in a software update.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brajesh

Yep, and you have to manually disengage 3D as well.

BTW, here are the 3 brands of DLP-link glasses that don't work w/the Xiaomi...









Just took a chance & ordered a pair of these glasses from Amazon (which I referenced earlier) as they show 96-144Hz compatibility (vs. just 144Hz, which may be all the glasses I have above).

Same as the Xiaomi glasses on AliExpress that show 96/ 100 /120 /144Hz compatibility.


----------



## dvduser8

Brajesh said:


> No, holding on to the Xiaomi until I can resolve the few issues (not "several" as I misstated earlier). But, 3D is critical to me, and at present, I love Optoma UHD51A's 3D PQ. By the way, the 3D glasses you got from AliExpress, do you know which & its specs?


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1771272176.html?

Price is crazy cheap compared to when I bought Optoma ZD302 and Monster MAX Vision 3D Glasses for my Optoma HD3300


----------



## Movie78

Brajesh said:


> Yep, and you have to manually disengage 3D as well.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, here are the 3 brands of DLP-link glasses that don't work w/the Xiaomi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just took a chance & ordered a pair of these glasses from Amazon (which I referenced earlier) as they show 96-144Hz compatibility (vs. just 144Hz, which may be all the glasses I have above).
> 
> 
> 
> Same as the Xiaomi glasses on AliExpress that show 96/ 100 /120 /144Hz compatibility.


Did you order the one from Amazon from your previous post?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brajesh

Thanks... when you scroll down on the product page, it shows 144Hz for your 3D glasses. Weird none of my above ones work .



Movie78 said:


> Did you order the one from Amazon from your previous post?


Yes.


----------



## Brajesh

@dvduser8, you are doing this to engage 3D right? And I assume you're using full frame-packed MVC 3D content?

Also, does your unit have the latest v1.3.105 firmware?


----------



## dvduser8

Brajesh said:


> @dvduser8, you are doing this to engage 3D right? And I assume you're using full frame-packed MVC 3D content?
> 
> Also, does your unit have the latest v1.3.105 firmware?


Yes. Manually

Not sure what is this but 3D works fine using my 3D Blu Ray disc and also when watching Youtube 3D content

I remember it updating itself to the latest firmware when I just got it recently


----------



## oni222

Brajesh said:


> Thanks... when you scroll down on the product page, it shows 144Hz for your 3D glasses. Weird none of my above ones work .
> 
> 
> Yes.


Keep us posted when you get those. I ordered a pair from aliexpress to see if it works with the first gen Xiaomi until the new one arrives.


----------



## Brajesh

Ordered the AliExpress two-pairs as well; can't beat $20 shipped for 2x pairs of 3D glasses.


----------



## admiralmason

Matthew Condio said:


> I believe that spec is 34cm from lens to wall (I’d Have to check their diagram to be sure). For UST projectors, the lens is near the front of the device, so you really don’t have too much of a gap between the cabinet and the wall. The projector will sit towards the front edge of your cabinet, but it shouldn’t be too bad.



Can anyone else confirm that the 34cm is from wall to lens, not wall to front of PJ? That changes everything.


----------



## Nihar P

This should help..









Sent from my vivo 1805 using Tapatalk


----------



## sigmo32

For those who have replaced the AC power cord and tested on 110V - where can I get a US compatible cord and/or what is the device plug end called?

Thanks!


----------



## oni222

sigmo32 said:


> For those who have replaced the AC power cord and tested on 110V - where can I get a US compatible cord and/or what is the device plug end called?
> 
> Thanks!


So I finally grew the balls and tried the projector (first gen) without a converter and it worked like a charm.

As for what type of cable just search on amazon for "Power Cable Mickey Mouse". Get one that looks thicker than usual because some of them are very thin.


----------



## sigmo32

Found it, thanks. PJ is on order now, next to figure out my screen options since the room is fairly well lit (big windows) during the day.


----------



## jeff9n

oni222 said:


> So I finally grew the balls and tried the projector (first gen) without a converter and it worked like a charm.
> 
> As for what type of cable just search on amazon for "Power Cable Mickey Mouse". Get one that looks thicker than usual because some of them are very thin.


So many of them on Amazon. Do you have a specific cable brand that you can recommend for purchase? Thank!


----------



## Titi_78

admiralmason said:


> Can anyone else confirm that the 34cm is from wall to lens, not wall to front of PJ? That changes everything.



from screen to PJ ! (don't forget the depth of your screen)


----------



## admiralmason

Titi_78 said:


> from screen to PJ ! (don't forget the depth of your screen)


Hmm, 31cm to the screen is gonna be rough, gonna have to think about how to do the shelf


----------



## oni222

jeff9n said:


> So many of them on Amazon. Do you have a specific cable brand that you can recommend for purchase? Thank!


This one should do well:

https://www. amazon .com/Listed-Adapter-Notebook-Computer-Charger/dp/B002V9U7WY/ref=sr_1_3?crid=1B5RFVIK3G6QA&keywords=power+cable+mickey+mouse&qid=1560167948&refinements=p_85%3A2470955011&rnid=2661617011&rps=1&s=gateway&sprefix=power+cable+mi%2Caps%2C149&sr=8-3


----------



## Danilo Correa

Hi guys, I know it's not the right Forum, but I am looking for advice. The JMGO S3 4K is on sale for less than $2500. Anyone know of it, or point me in the right direction about reviews and such. When comparing this to the Xiaomi 4K, its only a $400 difference and a huge bump in brightness, at least on paper. Any help will be appreciated, thank you 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titi_78

open a new thread 





Danilo Correa said:


> Hi guys, I know it's not the right Forum, but I am looking for advice. The JMGO S3 4K is on sale for less than $2500. Anyone know of it, or point me in the right direction about reviews and such. When comparing this to the Xiaomi 4K, its only a $400 difference and a huge bump in brightness, at least on paper. Any help will be appreciated, thank you



according from the Jmgo website "jmgous dot rocks" it's an ALPD 3.0 with a DMD 0.47
it's normally the same brightness, so not a huge bump
in banggood, a user ask for language, the answer is only chinese ...


----------



## oni222

Danilo Correa said:


> Hi guys, I know it's not the right Forum, but I am looking for advice. The JMGO S3 4K is on sale for less than $2500. Anyone know of it, or point me in the right direction about reviews and such. When comparing this to the Xiaomi 4K, its only a $400 difference and a huge bump in brightness, at least on paper. Any help will be appreciated, thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Sorry but I never heard of it but you could start your own thread for it.

EDIT: I thought your projector was a bulb one so ignore my previous message.


----------



## zdjelar

wheelee said:


> New Version + Screen
> 
> 
> https://translate.google.com/transl....znds.com/article/news/38081.html&prev=search


This may be the first review?

https://www.oaimai.com/28455.html

Super confused with what to do now...my list keeps growing.

Current list: 
JMGO S3 4K
Xiaomi UST Laser Projector 4k (2019 edition)
LG HU85L 4K
Vava 4K
Dell S718QL
Optoma P1 Smart 4K
Xgimi Lune 4K
WEMAX ONE PRO
Xiaomi 4kCinema
Changhong C7UT
Changhong D5UR


----------



## JRock3x8

This is what projector central is for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dakan89

zdjelar said:


> Super confused with what to do now...my list keeps growing.
> 
> Current list:
> JMGO S3 4K
> Xiaomi UST Laser Projector 4k (2019 edition)
> LG HU85L 4K
> Vava 4K
> Dell S718QL
> Optoma P1 Smart 4K
> Xgimi Lune 4K
> WEMAX ONE PRO
> Xiaomi 4kCinema
> Changhong C7UT
> Changhong D5UR


found 1 more 
Fengmi Laser TV 4K Cinema. seems to be the same as Xiaomi 4k cinema?


----------



## mlkconcept

dvduser8 said:


> Yes. Manually
> 
> Not sure what is this but 3D works fine using my 3D Blu Ray disc and also when watching Youtube 3D content
> 
> I remember it updating itself to the latest firmware when I just got it recently



Hi, I've recieved this Pj today, I'm trying 3D and tis very weird, I had the old model, and it used a pink/red tint for the active 3D, but this one is using Green, a lot of green! the picture looks good, resolution and framerate, but the colors are very weird.

The whites look pink and the blacks green.

I use this glases; https://www.amazon.com/BOBLOV-Shutter-DLP-Link-Compatible-Projectors/dp/B07BMQPD4B/

Is it right, this projector uses green tint for 3d or is my unit?










All the blacks are green


----------



## Titi_78

In your link, on the last photo, i can read:
Can’t support bluetooth projector !

I’m not sure but i think Mi projector use bluetooth for 3d active shutter

I’ve buy « APEMAN 3D Glasses Ultra-Clear HD 144 Hz DLP Link 3D »
I receive it tomorow, So i can check


----------



## Brajesh

The Apeman (I assume you mean these) & what @mlkconcept posted appear to be the same active DLP-Link glasses, with synch range 96Hz / 100Hz / 120Hz / 144Hz.

I'm concerned now, as I just took delivery of the same BOBLOV hoping it would work . Glasses are charging, so will report back shortly. Re: support for Bluetooth, that's for Epson PJ's like UB5030, 5040 & 5050. Those are I think different type RF 3D glasses, not DLP-Link.


----------



## rjyap

According to the review, all UST laser projector from China are the same unit manufacture by Feomi Technology.


zdjelar said:


> This may be the first review?
> 
> https://www.oaimai.com/28455.html
> 
> Super confused with what to do now...my list keeps growing.
> 
> Current list:
> JMGO S3 4K
> Xiaomi UST Laser Projector 4k (2019 edition)
> LG HU85L 4K
> Vava 4K
> Dell S718QL
> Optoma P1 Smart 4K
> Xgimi Lune 4K
> WEMAX ONE PRO
> Xiaomi 4kCinema
> Changhong C7UT
> Changhong D5UR


----------



## mlkconcept

Is anyone else seeing this green tint when 3D is activated, or maybe it's the color wheel that is broken?










Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brajesh

You're not alone...

I've been singularly focused on getting 3D to work w/this PJ at this point, and properly, that so far, I'm pretty frustrated. If 3D is a no go, to me, there's no point in evaluating 4K as both formats are equally important (actually 3D more so for its immersive experience that can't be beat, even by 4K).

So, having just tried the same 3D glasses as yours, I'm getting the same greenish & actually more so purplish picture. The 3D effect does work, but it's f**king finicky. I'm using both a Zidoo X9S & the newer Z9S media players, with numerous full Blu-ray 3D framepacked ISO's & MVC MKV's. Often, the PQ renders as 2D, and I need to reboot my Zidoo players & try again for the Xiaomi to recognize the video signal as 3D. Not to mention I've now tried 4 different brands of 3D DLP-Link glasses, with the first 3 not working at all, to the new BOBLOV 96Hz / 100Hz / 120Hz / 144Hz working, but PQ looking like this (pics taken w/iPhone in front of the 3D glasses)...

https://imgur.com/a/b2QsD49

At this point, the last 3D glasses option are these, which are on the slow boat from China. @dvduser8 verified they work well; I really hope so. Not seeing what would be so special w/these that DLP-Link glasses we've discussed so far don't work??!!


----------



## mlkconcept

I'm seeing this green without the glasses, with glasses i see more colors but blacks are green and whites pink, playing with RGB and increasing the green at Max it becomes better, but very unrealistic picture and the blacks are green, anyone else with this problem?

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mlkconcept

Brajesh said:


> You're not alone...
> 
> I've been singularly focused on getting 3D to work w/this PJ at this point, and properly, that so far, I'm pretty frustrated. If 3D is a no go, to me, there's no point in evaluating 4K as both formats are equally important (actually 3D more so for its immersive experience that can't be beat, even by 4K).
> 
> So, having just tried the same 3D glasses as yours, I'm getting the same greenish & actually more so purplish picture. The 3D effect does work, but it's f**king finicky. I'm using both a Zidoo X9S & the newer Z9S media players, with numerous full Blu-ray 3D framepacked ISO's & MVC MKV's. Often, the PQ renders as 2D, and I need to reboot my Zidoo players & try again for the Xiaomi to recognize the video signal as 3D. Not to mention I've now tried 4 different brands of 3D DLP-Link glasses, with the first 3 not working at all, to the new BOBLOV 96Hz / 100Hz / 120Hz / 144Hz working, but PQ looking like this (pics taken w/iPhone in front of the 3D glasses)...
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/b2QsD49
> 
> At this point, the last 3D glasses option are these, which are on the slow boat from China. @dvduser8 verified they work well; I really hope so. Not seeing what would be so special w/these that DLP-Link glasses we've discussed so far don't work??!!


Try increasing the green at max and decreasing red and blue on picture settings

So without the glasses you see this green all over the screen? Is this how this Pj works?


----------



## Brajesh

Hallelujah!!! I got 3D to work properly! Only w/the BOBLOV glasses, not the other 3 DLP-Link brands I posted about before. The trick, at least for me, turned out to be needing to select the 'Move up or down' option (likely w/both full Blu-ray framepacked 3D & half-rez TAB/HOU 3D), not 'Fit to frame' in 3D option pop-up menu...

https://imgur.com/kSeTfDQ

My suspicion is that the Xiaomi MIJIA is seeing the full 3D MVC signal as full SBS, with two 1080p images as top/bottom.

Colors now look perfect, and 3D image quality, at least from my initial impressions, look excellent! Will now work on a full review over the next few nights & upcoming weekend, both 3D & 4K.

3D, while it works, involves significant work to make it work... needing special (yet TBD exactly which specs) DLP-Link glasses, manually having to engage & disengage, waiting 15-20 seconds for mode to switch, playing 3D video & calling up 3D options pop-up menu & choosing correct (or more so what the PJ needs) 3D mode. Will evaluate if this is all worth it in the coming days.


----------



## Movie78

Brajesh said:


> Hallelujah!!! I got 3D to work properly! Only w/the BOBLOV glasses, not the other 3 DLP-Link brands I posted about before. The trick, at least for me, turned out to be needing to select the 'Move up or down' option (likely w/both full Blu-ray framepacked 3D & half-rez TAB/HOU 3D), not 'Fit to frame' in 3D option pop-up menu...
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/kSeTfDQ
> 
> 
> 
> My suspicion is that the Xiaomi MIJIA is seeing the full 3D MVC signal as full SBS, with two 1080p images as top/bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> Colors now look perfect, and 3D image quality, at least from my initial impressions, look excellent! Will now work on a full review over the next few nights & upcoming weekend, both 3D & 4K.


How is the 3D quality compare to other 3D DLP projectors,first impressions

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brajesh

First impressions = overall positive, brighter, more contrast & better pop/vibrant over the many 3D PJ's I've tried (Epson 3LCD-based & Optoma/BenQ DLP based). Again, even w/my brief sampling of 'Avatar', I noticed minor (but noticeable) jaggies; almost like watching interlaced content. I need to really test this thoroughly w/3D, 2D 1080p and 4K content, and of course various video test clips.


----------



## Movie78

Brajesh said:


> First impressions = overall positive, brighter, more contrast & better pop/vibrant over the many 3D PJ's I've tried (Epson 3LCD-based & Optoma/BenQ DLP based). Again, even w/my brief sampling of 'Avatar', I noticed minor (but noticeable) jaggies; almost like watching interlaced content. I need to really test this thoroughly w/3D, 2D 1080p and 4K content, and of course various video test clips.


Better Benq, that sounds promising..
Looking forward for you full review,really itching on buying one.
I wonder if Vava will do a better with their 3D auto activating when frame packed content are played 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titi_78

Brajesh said:


> The Apeman (...) & what @mlkconcept posted appear to be the same active DLP-Link glasses, with synch range 96Hz / 100Hz / 120Hz / 144Hz.
> 
> I'm concerned now, as I just took delivery of the same BOBLOV hoping it would work . Glasses are charging, so will report back shortly. Re: support for Bluetooth, that's for Epson PJ's like UB5030, 5040 & 5050. Those are I think different type RF 3D glasses, not DLP-Link.


You’re right
DLP’use a third image inserted between two images for sync


----------



## ake1920

I need know that if i use mi laser pj with 120" screen, what is the minumum height of the screen will be? Is it adjustable?


----------



## teachsac

*Posts removed. Continued price talk and where to buy will result in termination of posting privileges in this thread. *

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-d...price-talk-where-buy-outside-deals-forum.html


----------



## Brajesh

Titi_78 said:


> You’re right
> DLP’use a third image inserted between two images for sync


Meant to say earlier that Xiaomi seems to recognize full MVC 3D as full rez top/bottom, not full SBS. So, choosing ‘Move up or down' 3D option combines the two images into the correct framepacked/MVC view.

Choosing ‘Fit to frame' also works, but the picture looks washed out with purple tint.

Two other issues... my Zidoo media players sometimes complain the display isn’t 3D compatible, even though 3D works. And, the PJ’s 3D options don’t seem to be toggle-able after you’ve selected one. Appears you need to disable 3D and enable a different 3D mode.


----------



## BenPlace

Does the 2019 model have a different model number than the older ones?


----------



## Titi_78

Brajesh said:


> First impressions = overall positive, brighter, more contrast & better pop/vibrant over the many 3D PJ's I've tried (Epson 3LCD-based & Optoma/BenQ DLP based). Again, even w/my brief sampling of 'Avatar', I noticed minor (but noticeable) jaggies; almost like watching interlaced content. I need to really test this thoroughly w/3D, 2D 1080p and 4K content, and of course various video test clips.



What source have you used Blueray player with irginal blueray disc or network file/Youtube ... ?


----------



## Titi_78

BenPlace said:


> Does the 2019 model have a different model number than the older ones?



Yes


- Xiaomi Mi Laser UST Projector 150" (chinese) / MiProjA1 / model: MJJGYY01FM / codename: rainman "White" downscaling 4K to 1080P
- Xiaomi Mi laser UST Projector 150" (international) / MiProjA1 / model: MJJGYY02FM / codename: anglee "White" downscaling 4K to 1080P
- Xiaomi Mi Laser UST Projector 150" 4k (chinese) / MiProjLas2 / model: MJJGTYDS01FM / codename: batman "Black" 4K* (3840*2160)
- Wemax One 7000 / MiProjA1 / model: FMWS01C / codename: rainman "Black" downscaling 4K to 1080P
- Wemax One Pro / MiProjA1 / model: FMWS02C / codename: rainman "Black" downscaling 4K to 1080P


source: https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/app-xiaomi-mi-laser-projector-tools-t3851755


----------



## BIGBEAR2004

Would this projector benefit from color calibration or is it color correct out of the box? Also, does this come with the English update or do you need to download this separately?


----------



## Titi_78

BIGBEAR2004 said:


> Would this projector benefit from color calibration or is it color correct out of the box? Also, does this come with the English update or do you need to download this separately?



It come in chinese, but English can be selected from parameters (no need to install other application, just lookup intoi youtube for help us to found the right menu )


----------



## ursnirmalt

anyone tried Azure Pet Crystal screens?


----------



## BenPlace

Thanks, I just ordered the MJJGTYDS01FM native 4k projector. Can anyone tell me what I am going to need to hook it up power wise in the USA?
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Brajesh

Titi_78 said:


> What source have you used Blueray player with irginal blueray disc or network file/Youtube ... ?


BD rips saved as ISO’s and MVC MKV’s off a network share. Zidoo Z9S media player.


BenPlace said:


> Thanks, I just ordered the MJJGTYDS01FM native 4k projector. Can anyone tell me what I am going to need to hook it up power wise in the USA?


A mickey mouse cable will do. Like $5 on Amazon.


----------



## ake1920

Brajesh said:


> BD rips saved as ISO’s and MVC MKV’s off a network share. Zidoo Z9S media player.
> 
> 
> A mickey mouse cable will do. Like $5 on Amazon.


hello, i think you are an experienced user of this pj. For 120 inch screen, what is the distance between the projector and the bottom of the image?


----------



## Titi_78

Titi_78 said:


> In your link, on the last photo, i can read:
> Can’t support bluetooth projector !
> 
> I’m not sure but i think Mi projector use bluetooth for 3d active shutter
> 
> I’ve buy « APEMAN 3D Glasses Ultra-Clear HD 144 Hz DLP Link 3D »
> I receive it tomorow, So i can check


I’ve receive the 3d glasses today and after a full charging i make a test with « Journey to the Center of the Earth »
I know quite well this movie in 3d with my Sony trilumino led tv 55" (active shutter)
So, the 3D glasses Apeman are compatible with this PJ 
With the Xiaomi, i am not sure for the rendered colors.
Perhaps to many red
But for 3D rendering,
OMG ! I am really and very surprise
I know the 3D with my tv and in movie theater/picture pallace ( not sure for this word in english)
But with this big screen 90" at ~11 feets is just awesome
I rediscover this movie
I am very surprise with the quality of the 3d effect and the depth
Finally i have full watched the movie.
and i foresee to look Avatar tomorrow 

ps: i have the green effect without the 3D glasses

Link to the 3d glasses
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B01I4OW19Q/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Brajesh

Is the picture purple-tinted in 3D mode? Are you using 'Move up or down' or 'Fit to frame' option to engage 3D?


----------



## admiralmason

How many people here have gotten the XY model screen?

Did it all go OK?

Just a bit worried.


----------



## Brajesh

ake1920 said:


> hello, i think you are an experienced user of this pj. For 120 inch screen, what is the distance between the projector and the bottom of the image?


I'm no expert w/this PJ, not yet anyway. Just experimenting. Re: your question, answer is a few pages back.


----------



## Brajesh

So, I won't be doing an extensive review... _who am I kidding?!_  I have no time... _work & family and all, ya know!_ 

But, I just spent 3 solid hours testing 2D & 3D 1080p, and 4K HDR. And, comparing back-and-forth & side-by-side with my ceiling-mounted Optoma UHD51A. And, soliciting inputs from my wife & teenage kid (there's always an opinion there , LOL)... I now have a good sense of pros/cons to each PJ.

Testing set-up:
> Xiaomi MIJIA, temporary placement for testing (pic1, pic2)
> Optoma UHD51A ceiling-mounted & used since May 2018 (pic1, pic2)

My screen, as I posted before, is a 100" Silver Ticket 1.1 gain white screen. In a decently light-controlled room (even with some ambient light), no special/expensive screen is necessary. The Xiaomi is plently bright.

I'm torn as to which PJ is better however, which to keep. I love the concept of these ultra short-throw PJ's. PQ is really bright (almost too much, definitely needing adjustment) & vibrant, frickin' sharp, with solid contrast & decent blacks (no better, no worse than my UHD51A on that last bit). Love being able to place on a shelf less than a foot away from a 100" screen. Both full 3D and full 4K are supported, on the Xiaomi I'm evaluating at least. On the other hand, I do see minor, but noticeable, jaggies in edges of objects, notably in [email protected] content (like the Sony Camp [email protected] HDR demo clip). I thankfully don't see artifacts with 4K film (23.976) material, but I haven't watched a movie yet for more than 15 minutes, only sampled scenes.

On PQ, color accuracy is better with Optoma UHD51A, with its preset Cinema setting. I also chose Movie mode with Xiaomi. Its color palette, with this setting, is warmer, with a bit of a red/orange push. All this can be adjusted, calibrated of course in User mode (and advanced picture controls). With Optoma, when I evaluated the PQ side by side (with the Xiaomi), its color palette appeared a bit cooler, slightly blue-ish in comparison. The Xiaomi also has noticeable blown-out whites with all preset picture modes, so this should really be dialed down using HD & 4K calibration test patterns, which I do plan to do.

Some side by side comparisons using 4K HDR content; _left is the Xiaomi & right is the Optoma_:
- Comparison1
- Comparison2
- Comparison3
- Comparison4

Oh, you need to enable HDMI 2.0 mode w/the Xiaomi to get 4K above 30Hz, and really for 4K HDR at any framerate for 4K HDR to look right. When playing HDR material, the PJ doesn't provide any visual notification (like the Optoma UHD51A does) that you're in HDR mode, or even what resolution is being rendered. You get a brief black screen, and if the colors have pop and look vibrant, you know you're getting HDR.

With 3D, I've already posted my impressions, but in a nutshell, it's a chore with this PJ. The better brightness (over Optoma UHD51A) helps with 3D, but enabling 3D isn't intuitive and takes a couple of steps, manually, to engage it. And, you have to manually disengage it. And, waiting about 15 seconds between mode changes to/from. But, the 3D quality is excellent. It's now apparent however that only certain 3D DLP-Link glasses work with this Xiaomi. These, which I bought, and likely these, which @dvduser8 posted about, work. These DLP-Link glasses I've owned for a couple of years, which do work perfectly w/Optoma UHD51A (and also worked with my previous BenQ HT2550 & 107x PJ's) do not work w/Xiaomi for some reason. So, we don't know the exact specs for which 3D DLP glasses do work w/the Xiaomi. My guess is they need to support the full range 96~144Hz synch.

So, I'm still unsure which PJ I'm keeping. I'm leaning toward the Xiaomi MIJIA, but the Optoma UHD51A remains an excellent 4K+3D PJ, and it's turning out to be a tough decision. The Xiaomi doesn't have the dark grey border issue that early TI .47 chip DLP's like it have. The main reason to keep the Optoma is color accuracy w/o any adjustments & seamless HD/3D/4K/HDR operation. The Xiaomi boasts better brightness, contrast, sharpness & short-throw placement ease.


----------



## Titi_78

Brajesh said:


> Is the picture purple-tinted in 3D mode? Are you using 'Move up or down' or 'Fit to frame' option to engage 3D?


I have used Move up and down

Envoyé de mon LG-H930 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Titi_78

Brajesh said:


> So, I won't be doing an extensive review... _who am I kidding?!_  I have no time... _work & family and all, ya know!_
> 
> 
> 
> But, I just spent 3 solid hours testing 2D & 3D 1080p, and 4K HDR. And, comparing back-and-forth & side-by-side with my ceiling-mounted Optoma UHD51A. And, soliciting inputs from my wife & teenage kid (there's always an opinion there , LOL)... I now have a good sense of pros/cons to each PJ.
> 
> 
> 
> Testing set-up:
> 
> > Xiaomi MIJIA, temporary placement for testing (pic1, pic2)
> 
> > Optoma UHD51A ceiling-mounted & used since May 2018 (pic1, pic2)
> 
> 
> 
> My screen, as I posted before, is a 100" Silver Ticket 1.1 gain white screen. In a decently light-controlled room (even with some ambient light), no special/expensive screen is necessary. The Xiaomi is plently bright.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm torn as to which PJ is better however, which to keep. I love the concept of these ultra short-throw PJ's. PQ is really bright (almost too much, definitely needing adjustment) & vibrant, frickin' sharp, with solid contrast & decent blacks (no better, no worse than my UHD51A on that last bit). Love being able to place on a shelf less than a foot away from a 100" screen. Both full 3D and full 4K are supported, on the Xiaomi I'm evaluating at least. On the other hand, I do see minor, but noticeable, jaggies in edges of objects, notably in [email protected] content (like the Sony Camp [email protected] HDR demo clip). I thankfully don't see artifacts with 4K film (23.976) material, but I haven't watched a movie yet for more than 15 minutes, only sampled scenes.
> 
> 
> 
> On PQ, color accuracy is better with Optoma UHD51A, with its preset Cinema setting. I also chose Movie mode with Xiaomi. Its color palette, with this setting, is warmer, with a bit of a red/orange push. All this can be adjusted, calibrated of course in User mode (and advanced picture controls). With Optoma, when I evaluated the PQ side by side (with the Xiaomi), its color palette appeared a bit cooler, slightly blue-ish in comparison. The Xiaomi also has noticeable blown-out whites with all preset picture modes, so this should really be dialed down using HD & 4K calibration test patterns, which I do plan to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Some side by side comparisons using 4K HDR content; _left is the Xiaomi & right is the Optoma_:
> 
> - Comparison1
> 
> - Comparison2
> 
> - Comparison3
> 
> - Comparison4
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you need to enable HDMI 2.0 mode w/the Xiaomi to get 4K above 30Hz, and really for 4K HDR at any framerate for 4K HDR to look right. When playing HDR material, the PJ doesn't provide any visual notification (like the Optoma UHD51A does) that you're in HDR mode, or even what resolution is being rendered. You get a brief black screen, and if the colors have pop and look vibrant, you know you're getting HDR.
> 
> 
> 
> With 3D, I've already posted my impressions, but in a nutshell, it's a chore with this PJ. The better brightness (over Optoma UHD51A) helps with 3D, but enabling 3D isn't intuitive and takes a couple of steps, manually, to engage it. And, you have to manually disengage it. And, waiting about 15 seconds between mode changes to/from. But, the 3D quality is excellent. It's now apparent however that only certain 3D DLP-Link glasses work with this Xiaomi. These, which I bought, and likely these, which @dvduser8 posted about, work. These DLP-Link glasses I've owned for a couple of years, which do work perfectly w/Optoma UHD51A (and also worked with my previous BenQ HT2550 & 107x PJ's) do not work w/Xiaomi for some reason. So, we don't know the exact specs for which 3D DLP glasses do work w/the Xiaomi. My guess is they need to support the full range 96~144Hz synch.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm still unsure which PJ I'm keeping. I'm leaning toward the Xiaomi MIJIA, but the Optoma UHD51A remains an excellent 4K+3D PJ, and it's turning out to be a tough decision. The Xiaomi doesn't have the dark grey border issue that early TI .47 chip DLP's like it have. The main reason to keep the Optoma is color accuracy w/o any adjustments & seamless HD/3D/4K/HDR operation. The Xiaomi boasts better brightness, contrast, sharpness & short-throw placement ease.


Strange, i just launched the 3d movie, enable 3d mode (up and down) on the xiaomi and power on the glass by simple pressure on the button.
No other operation needed for me.

Envoyé de mon LG-H930 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## wheelee

nice screen & this pj is on sale now here in the middle kingdom


----------



## drdoom2k

Brajesh said:


> So, I won't be doing an extensive review... _who am I kidding?!_  I have no time... _work & family and all, ya know!_
> 
> But, I just spent 3 solid hours testing 2D & 3D 1080p, and 4K HDR. And, comparing back-and-forth & side-by-side with my ceiling-mounted Optoma UHD51A. And, soliciting inputs from my wife & teenage kid (there's always an opinion there , LOL)... I now have a good sense of pros/cons to each PJ.


Very interesting review, thanks. From your experience, sounds as if HDR is actually usable on the Xiaomi, which almost all other reviews say it should simply be turned of as it doesn't have the colour capacity of BT2020 (?).


----------



## Quim Quim

*A good review*


----------



## Movie78

Brajesh said:


> So, I won't be doing an extensive review... _who am I kidding?!_  I have no time... _work & family and all, ya know!_
> 
> 
> 
> But, I just spent 3 solid hours testing 2D & 3D 1080p, and 4K HDR. And, comparing back-and-forth & side-by-side with my ceiling-mounted Optoma UHD51A. And, soliciting inputs from my wife & teenage kid (there's always an opinion there , LOL)... I now have a good sense of pros/cons to each PJ.
> 
> 
> 
> Testing set-up:
> 
> > Xiaomi MIJIA, temporary placement for testing (pic1, pic2)
> 
> > Optoma UHD51A ceiling-mounted & used since May 2018 (pic1, pic2)
> 
> 
> 
> My screen, as I posted before, is a 100" Silver Ticket 1.1 gain white screen. In a decently light-controlled room (even with some ambient light), no special/expensive screen is necessary. The Xiaomi is plently bright.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm torn as to which PJ is better however, which to keep. I love the concept of these ultra short-throw PJ's. PQ is really bright (almost too much, definitely needing adjustment) & vibrant, frickin' sharp, with solid contrast & decent blacks (no better, no worse than my UHD51A on that last bit). Love being able to place on a shelf less than a foot away from a 100" screen. Both full 3D and full 4K are supported, on the Xiaomi I'm evaluating at least. On the other hand, I do see minor, but noticeable, jaggies in edges of objects, notably in [email protected] content (like the Sony Camp [email protected] HDR demo clip). I thankfully don't see artifacts with 4K film (23.976) material, but I haven't watched a movie yet for more than 15 minutes, only sampled scenes.
> 
> 
> 
> On PQ, color accuracy is better with Optoma UHD51A, with its preset Cinema setting. I also chose Movie mode with Xiaomi. Its color palette, with this setting, is warmer, with a bit of a red/orange push. All this can be adjusted, calibrated of course in User mode (and advanced picture controls). With Optoma, when I evaluated the PQ side by side (with the Xiaomi), its color palette appeared a bit cooler, slightly blue-ish in comparison. The Xiaomi also has noticeable blown-out whites with all preset picture modes, so this should really be dialed down using HD & 4K calibration test patterns, which I do plan to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Some side by side comparisons using 4K HDR content; _left is the Xiaomi & right is the Optoma_:
> 
> - Comparison1
> 
> - Comparison2
> 
> - Comparison3
> 
> - Comparison4
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you need to enable HDMI 2.0 mode w/the Xiaomi to get 4K above 30Hz, and really for 4K HDR at any framerate for 4K HDR to look right. When playing HDR material, the PJ doesn't provide any visual notification (like the Optoma UHD51A does) that you're in HDR mode, or even what resolution is being rendered. You get a brief black screen, and if the colors have pop and look vibrant, you know you're getting HDR.
> 
> 
> 
> With 3D, I've already posted my impressions, but in a nutshell, it's a chore with this PJ. The better brightness (over Optoma UHD51A) helps with 3D, but enabling 3D isn't intuitive and takes a couple of steps, manually, to engage it. And, you have to manually disengage it. And, waiting about 15 seconds between mode changes to/from. But, the 3D quality is excellent. It's now apparent however that only certain 3D DLP-Link glasses work with this Xiaomi. These, which I bought, and likely these, which @dvduser8 posted about, work. These DLP-Link glasses I've owned for a couple of years, which do work perfectly w/Optoma UHD51A (and also worked with my previous BenQ HT2550 & 107x PJ's) do not work w/Xiaomi for some reason. So, we don't know the exact specs for which 3D DLP glasses do work w/the Xiaomi. My guess is they need to support the full range 96~144Hz synch.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm still unsure which PJ I'm keeping. I'm leaning toward the Xiaomi MIJIA, but the Optoma UHD51A remains an excellent 4K+3D PJ, and it's turning out to be a tough decision. The Xiaomi doesn't have the dark grey border issue that early TI .47 chip DLP's like it have. The main reason to keep the Optoma is color accuracy w/o any adjustments & seamless HD/3D/4K/HDR operation. The Xiaomi boasts better brightness, contrast, sharpness & short-throw placement ease.


Great review,

One quick question, let imagine you were going out to buy a new projector today and based on your current settings which one these projectors will you buy?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronMan77

@Brajesh: The review from HDTVTest points out some _critical_ flaws:



24/50hz judder from fixed 60hz framerate
forced noise reduction for non 4k input signals resulting in blurring/smearing
HDR problems (settings shared between SDR/HDR, etc.)

Seem to be a deal breaker for me . Do you also have observed those problems?


----------



## aeneas01

oni222 said:


> 1. I know there is a page from the manual that states distances depending on size etc. Honestly the information regarding height for the 150" that I use feel wrong but I never actually measured it. This is how I use my first gen Xiaomi and this newer model should work the same (I will verify once mine arrives in 4 weeks).
> https://imgur.com/gallery/RnRc98a
> 
> 2.a) In a completely dark room a silver ticket screen wont be an issue. Where you would have issues is if you had a screen that rejects light from the the side/below/above. Mainly because your projector will project the image/light from the bottom of the screen and you don't want that to be rejected.
> 
> b) After using a laser projector I refuse to go back to a normal one. No having to deal with heat up/cool down periods and replacing lamps is huge and I personally will never go back to that. As for the colors I never owned the BenQ 3550 so I cannot answer that question.


if you get a chance, and it's not too much of an imposition, do you think you might be able to do the following, it would be greatly appreciated:

1. take a short video of your projector starting up, i.e. from off to fully on?

2. post the distance from the wall to the back of your projector?


----------



## aeneas01

Nihar P said:


> Which ceiling mount/stand did you go for? Am looking for one that can swivel left-right, up-down & forward-backwards (planning to view on smaller 120" during day giving higher brightness & move backwards to view 150" at night).


i purchased this mount for my last pj and will probably use it from the xiaomi 4k i just ordered... what i really like about it, other than it being built like an absolute tank, are the three dials which allow you to easily and accurately zero the projector in.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MDORZJN/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## aeneas01

quail duk said:


> 3. Use "Electric focus" mode (the newest firmware switches it back to Chinese but it's at the same location) to adjust the two upper corners if they're blur by using left and right buttons.


the dell sql718 4k ust that i owned (and returned), had an electric focus as well but it would not function if the projector was placed beyond the point where the image was greater than 120" or so, in other words you had to be within a certain distance from the screen for the ef to work, is this the case with the xiaomi 4k? thanks!


----------



## BenPlace

Am I correct that the video is locked to 60fps? What is everyone doing for 4k content since almost all of it is 24fps? Just watching it with judder?
It seems this could be fixed with a firmware update since the 3D mode runs at 48fps. Perhaps this is a limitation of the software built in and when I hook my shield up to it, it will work at 24fps?
Thanks,
Ben


----------



## monakh

aeneas01 said:


> i purchased this mount for my last pj and will probably use it from the xiaomi 4k i just ordered... what i really like about it, other than it being built like an absolute tank, are the three dials which allow you to easily and accurately zero the projector in.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MDORZJN/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Does the Xiaomi PJ even have holes for the mount at the bottom? I haven't seen them. Apparently they are not meant to be ceiling mounted.

And.... If they can be, then do you just turn the ALR screen upside down... Or what? How would that work? 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brajesh

Titi_78 said:


> Strange, i just launched the 3d movie, enable 3d mode (up and down) on the xiaomi and power on the glass by simple pressure on the button.
> No other operation needed for me


Yep, I wrote that’s what I’m doing as well. Was just pointing out that it’s a manual process and disengaging 3D is required after.



Titi_78 said:


> Very interesting review, thanks. From your experience, sounds as if HDR is actually usable on the Xiaomi, which almost all other reviews say it should simply be turned of as it doesn't have the colour capacity of BT2020 (?).


HDR is indeed usable and the color range is there. Like other pixel-shift DLP’s, nowhere near OLED’s or even decent LCD TV’s. As I mentioned, color depth, quality is better on Optoma UHD51A than Xiaomi, but not significantly so. Bright whites, with default modes, are noticeably clipped on Xiaomi, causing reduction in detail in things like skies with clouds. Hoping this can be addressed with picture controls.



Movie78 said:


> Great review,
> 
> One quick question, let imagine you were going out to buy a new projector today and based on your current settings which one these projectors will you buy?


I’d wait & and see how the Vava & Optoma P1 turn out to be.



IronMan77 said:


> @Brajesh: The review from HDTVTest points out some _critical_ flaws:
> 
> 
> 24/50hz judder from fixed 60hz framerate
> forced noise reduction for non 4k input signals resulting in blurring/smearing
> HDR problems (settings shared between SDR/HDR, etc.)
> 
> Seem to be a deal breaker for me . Do you also have observed those problems?


Right, watched & rewatched Vincent’s excellent review. For 2D, I’m using my source player to upscale everything to 4K, which avoids DNR. The HDR and SDR settings being shared is annoying, so need to find a way to use the user mode for HDR, and if it looks right, the movie mode for non. Need to experiment with this. And this is another ding on this PJ, the lack of adequate, separate and advanced picture controls for SD, HD, 3D, 4K HDR and 4K SDR.

The judder with 23.976 and 24 content I’m not seeing so far, but as noted earlier, I haven’t yet watched a movie for long enough to fully assess.

The thing with the Xiaomi Mijia is that it isn’t one unmanageable critical flaw to me, but a significant number of annoyances & missed opportunities (maybe it’s rushed, immature firmware). I’m still undecided on whether to keep this PJ. When I get excited about aspects with it, including uniqueness, the issues nag me.


----------



## mlkconcept

Titi_78 said:


> I’ve receive the 3d glasses today and after a full charging i make a test with « Journey to the Center of the Earth »
> I know quite well this movie in 3d with my Sony trilumino led tv 55" (active shutter)
> So, the 3D glasses Apeman are compatible with this PJ
> With the Xiaomi, i am not sure for the rendered colors.
> Perhaps to many red
> But for 3D rendering,
> OMG ! I am really and very surprise
> I know the 3D with my tv and in movie theater/picture pallace ( not sure for this word in english)
> But with this big screen 90" at ~11 feets is just awesome
> I rediscover this movie
> I am very surprise with the quality of the 3d effect and the depth
> Finally i have full watched the movie.
> and i foresee to look Avatar tomorrow
> 
> ps: i have the green effect without the 3D glasses
> 
> Link to the 3d glasses
> https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B01I4OW19Q/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1




I use this model, I think it's the sams as yours;

https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B01I4OW19Q/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

And I only get blacks in the center, all the sides are very greenish;




















Is it the same on yours?


----------



## mlkconcept

Brajesh said:


> Is the picture purple-tinted in 3D mode? Are you using 'Move up or down' or 'Fit to frame' option to engage 3D?


I'm using 'Move up or down' and I still have the purple-tinted in 3D mode. The only way to get good color in 3D is lowering the 'Red' by half in RGB custom settings, and lowering the blue a bit too, but I'm afraid i'm loosing some punch or contrast. 

Could you try it with your purple-tinted on, Red at 600 and blue at 900, green 1100, and see if the picture quality is the same as in your 'Move up or down' mode?

I've tried it with Dune Pro 4k and MVC Isos, and with Blu-ray players with oficial 3d Blu-rays with the same results. And SBS directly from the projector player, all the same.

Another weird thing is that I can hear the color wheel all the time but when I activate 3D it stops, 15 seconds of black and silence and when the movie starts this frecuency is off, is it the same on yours?


----------



## mlkconcept

Even better, set red and blue to the half
R 612
G 1024
B 612

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brajesh

Hi @mlkconcept, are those for 3D?


----------



## mlkconcept

Brajesh said:


> Hi @mlkconcept, are those for 3D?


Yes with this settings the pink-tinted it's gone and all colors seems ok

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## deadrick

Brajesh said:


> So, I won't be doing an extensive review... _who am I kidding?!_ /forum/images/smilies/eek.gif I have no time... _work & family and all, ya know!_ /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> But, I just spent 3 solid hours testing 2D & 3D 1080p, and 4K HDR. And, comparing back-and-forth & side-by-side with my ceiling-mounted Optoma UHD51A. And, soliciting inputs from my wife & teenage kid (there's always an opinion there /forum/images/smilies/wink.gif, LOL)... I now have a good sense of pros/cons to each PJ.
> 
> Testing set-up:
> > Xiaomi MIJIA, temporary placement for testing (pic1, pic2)
> > Optoma UHD51A ceiling-mounted & used since May 2018 (pic1, pic2)
> 
> My screen, as I posted before, is a 100" Silver Ticket 1.1 gain white screen. In a decently light-controlled room (even with some ambient light), no special/expensive screen is necessary. The Xiaomi is plently bright.
> 
> I'm torn as to which PJ is better however, which to keep. I love the concept of these ultra short-throw PJ's. PQ is really bright (almost too much, definitely needing adjustment) & vibrant, frickin' sharp, with solid contrast & decent blacks (no better, no worse than my UHD51A on that last bit). Love being able to place on a shelf less than a foot away from a 100" screen. Both full 3D and full 4K are supported, on the Xiaomi I'm evaluating at least. On the other hand, I do see minor, but noticeable, jaggies in edges of objects, notably in [email protected] content (like the Sony Camp [email protected] HDR demo clip). I thankfully don't see artifacts with 4K film (23.976) material, but I haven't watched a movie yet for more than 15 minutes, only sampled scenes.
> 
> On PQ, color accuracy is better with Optoma UHD51A, with its preset Cinema setting. I also chose Movie mode with Xiaomi. Its color palette, with this setting, is warmer, with a bit of a red/orange push. All this can be adjusted, calibrated of course in User mode (and advanced picture controls). With Optoma, when I evaluated the PQ side by side (with the Xiaomi), its color palette appeared a bit cooler, slightly blue-ish in comparison. The Xiaomi also has noticeable blown-out whites with all preset picture modes, so this should really be dialed down using HD & 4K calibration test patterns, which I do plan to do.
> 
> Some side by side comparisons using 4K HDR content; _left is the Xiaomi & right is the Optoma_:
> - Comparison1
> - Comparison2
> - Comparison3
> - Comparison4
> 
> Oh, you need to enable HDMI 2.0 mode w/the Xiaomi to get 4K above 30Hz, and really for 4K HDR at any framerate for 4K HDR to look right. When playing HDR material, the PJ doesn't provide any visual notification (like the Optoma UHD51A does) that you're in HDR mode, or even what resolution is being rendered. You get a brief black screen, and if the colors have pop and look vibrant, you know you're getting HDR.
> 
> With 3D, I've already posted my impressions, but in a nutshell, it's a chore with this PJ. The better brightness (over Optoma UHD51A) helps with 3D, but enabling 3D isn't intuitive and takes a couple of steps, manually, to engage it. And, you have to manually disengage it. And, waiting about 15 seconds between mode changes to/from. But, the 3D quality is excellent. It's now apparent however that only certain 3D DLP-Link glasses work with this Xiaomi. These, which I bought, and likely these, which @dvduser8 posted about, work. These DLP-Link glasses I've owned for a couple of years, which do work perfectly w/Optoma UHD51A (and also worked with my previous BenQ HT2550 & 107x PJ's) do not work w/Xiaomi for some reason. So, we don't know the exact specs for which 3D DLP glasses do work w/the Xiaomi. My guess is they need to support the full range 96~144Hz synch.
> 
> So, I'm still unsure which PJ I'm keeping. I'm leaning toward the Xiaomi MIJIA, but the Optoma UHD51A remains an excellent 4K+3D PJ, and it's turning out to be a tough decision. The Xiaomi doesn't have the dark grey border issue that early TI .47 chip DLP's like it have. The main reason to keep the Optoma is color accuracy w/o any adjustments & seamless HD/3D/4K/HDR operation. The Xiaomi boasts better brightness, contrast, sharpness & short-throw placement ease.


Thanks for the review! Looks like either one is fine! I went with the xiaomi due to ceiling installation trouble and running of cable, hdmi and power cord. 

Also sometime I use it with lights on, ALR screen definitely helps. 

Happy with it so far. Just some trouble getting the screen to be at exact position due to inflexible placement of the projector.


----------



## Brajesh

@deadrick, hmm, something went wonky with your post; I can't quite decipher.

@mlkconcept, I tried your settings, but the color palette seems more blue & dull than it should be. Keeping the red at 1024, but lowering the blue to 800's seems better, but so does the preset 'Movie' mode. But, neither seem quite really accurate. Need to play around more... just eyeballing it, as I don't have professional calibration gear.

Now, for a kicker, which speaks to the kinda inconsistent behavior of this PJ... with full Blu-ray 3D, for whatever reason, the 'Move up or down' & 'Fit to frame' both suddenly work for me, and the effect/colors appear exactly the same. Odd how to date only former worked better in terms of non-screwed up colors.

Here's a short video for 3D fans on how engaging & disengaging 3D works w/this PJ:


----------



## mlkconcept

Brajesh said:


> @deadrick, hmm, something went wonky with your post; I can't quite decipher.
> 
> @mlkconcept, I tried your settings, but the color palette seems more blue & dull than it should be. Keeping the red at 1024, but lowering the blue to 800's seems better, but so does the preset 'Movie' mode. But, neither seem quite really accurate. Need to play around more... just eyeballing it, as I don't have professional calibration gear.
> 
> Now, for a kicker, which speaks to the kinda inconsistent behavior of this PJ... with full Blu-ray 3D, for whatever reason, the 'Move up or down' & 'Fit to frame' both suddenly work for me, and the effect/colors appear exactly the same. Odd how to date only former worked better in terms of non-screwed up colors.
> 
> Here's a short video for 3D fans on how engaging & disengaging 3D works w/this PJ:
> 
> https://youtu.be/_NNC5M_7Z2E




Yes, it's the same for me, when engaging 3D the buzzing of the color wheel seems to stop, and starts again when I disengage it.

But on your video, I see the pink-tinted effect, the text and the clouds should be white, do you see it white throw the glasses?


----------



## oni222

Brajesh said:


> Meant to say earlier that Xiaomi seems to recognize full MVC 3D as full rez top/bottom, not full SBS. So, choosing ‘Move up or down' 3D option combines the two images into the correct framepacked/MVC view.
> 
> Choosing ‘Fit to frame' also works, but the picture looks washed out with purple tint.
> 
> Two other issues... my Zidoo media players sometimes complain the display isn’t 3D compatible, even though 3D works. And, the PJ’s 3D options don’t seem to be toggle-able after you’ve selected one. Appears you need to disable 3D and enable a different 3D mode.


I am curious how a legitimate Blu-ray/UHD player performs for 3D. I have one and my projector is arriving by the 28th of the month so I will keep you posted on that.
Also I understand about RIPS and I do have 18TB NAS filled with them but nothing beats the actual Disc media.


----------



## oni222

Delete please


----------



## Brajesh

There shouldn't be any difference in 3D playback whether it's a physical disc or ripped ISO/MKV. Will try later using my XBOXOneX; just need to fetch the physical disc from storage. The steps @Titi_78 described is exactly the same as how it's in the video w/ripped I posted.


----------



## oni222

Brajesh said:


> There shouldn't be any difference in 3D playback whether it's a physical disc or ripped ISO/MKV. Will try later using my XBOXOneX; just need to fetch the physical disc from storage. The steps @Titi_78 described is exactly the same as how it's in the video w/ripped I posted.


I misread what Titi said so my bad on that. As for ISO/MKV playback is dependent on more factors than a traditional player. I am not a fan of the xbox one X (I have it too and it sucks in comparison to my samsung UHD player) but I would love to see what you find out as a comparison.


----------



## Brajesh

Given the (re)announcement of the Optoma P1 UST, now as Cinemax P1, I'm wondering if that's the one I should really wait for. Was supposed to be released Q2, but now this "summer", but even with the delay, seems it isn't far off. Given how well 3D works in UHD51A, I expect Optoma will do an equally good job with P1. And likely more refined, with fewer annoyances, than Xiaomi.


----------



## ad2001

To those with the projector screen (I have the xy screen), how did you guys setup the projector so that it projects to all area of the screen? I’ve been trying to move the PJ around and put padding underneath it but still can’t get it to use the entire screen without leaking outside on horizontally or vertically (like I can make it projects a rectangular image, but the top and bottom of the screen are not fully used .. maybe 3 inches top and 2 inches bottoms are not used ... do you guys use the keystone adjustment at all? 

BTW I have a 110 in screen .. not sure if it makes any different ...

Also, I tried plugging in mine to the 110V plug directly here in Seattle and it’s working fine


----------



## Titi_78

oni222 said:


> I misread what Titi said so my bad on that. As for ISO/MKV playback is dependent on more factors than a traditional player. I am not a fan of the xbox one X (I have it too and it sucks in comparison to my samsung UHD player) but I would love to see what you find out as a comparison.


I have used a blueray player Sony UBP-X700


----------



## klas

ad2001 said:


> To those with the projector screen (I have the xy screen), how did you guys setup the projector so that it projects to all area of the screen? I’ve been trying to move the PJ around and put padding underneath it but still can’t get it to use the entire screen without leaking outside on horizontally or vertically (like I can make it projects a rectangular image, but the top and bottom of the screen are not fully used .. maybe 3 inches top and 2 inches bottoms are not used ... do you guys use the keystone adjustment at all?
> 
> BTW I have a 110 in screen .. not sure if it makes any different ...
> 
> Also, I tried plugging in mine to the 110V plug directly here in Seattle and it’s working fine



keystoning should give you those 2-3 inches, that's one negative for USTs. without some sort of zoom you have to monkey around with placement before mounting the screen


----------



## ad2001

klas said:


> keystoning should give you those 2-3 inches, that's one negative for USTs. without some sort of zoom you have to monkey around with placement before mounting the screen




The thing with key stone is that even with fine adjustment, it shrinks horizontally when I try to get those few vertical inches back ... and then everything needs adjustment again.

Also, I noticed a slight curvature at the bottom of the projected image ... is that sort of expected due to the image size (110)?


----------



## admiralmason

ad2001 said:


> To those with the projector screen (I have the xy screen), how did you guys setup the projector so that it projects to all area of the screen? I’ve been trying to move the PJ around and put padding underneath it but still can’t get it to use the entire screen without leaking outside on horizontally or vertically (like I can make it projects a rectangular image, but the top and bottom of the screen are not fully used .. maybe 3 inches top and 2 inches bottoms are not used ... do you guys use the keystone adjustment at all?
> 
> BTW I have a 110 in screen .. not sure if it makes any different ...
> 
> Also, I tried plugging in mine to the 110V plug directly here in Seattle and it’s working fine


How does the XY screen look?

How long did it take to arrive?

Is there much light in your room?


----------



## Brajesh

Thought I'd post a part II to my initial review earlier. Just spent another 3 hours w/the Xiaomi, really critically evaluating PQ, picture options/controls and whether motion artifacts/jaggies are bothersome enough for me. Trying to finally decide whether to keep this PJ, with the flaws I & others have pointed out, or stick w/my Optoma UHD51A for a while (until a better UST PJ that's 4K+3D capable comes out).

Re-positioned/re-setup the Xiaomi PJ again, trying to line it up as best possible, even & all, with my screen. Because my screen has beveled edges/black borders (pic), no matter what, with the Xiaomi projecting up toward it, part of the bottom of the screen gets cut off (like so). You really need a screen w/a flat or flat-ish border with this PJ.

For testing, plugged in my Zidoo Z9S to HDMI1, and nVidia Shield TV to HDMI2 (pic1, pic2). Was hoping the picture mode settings could at least be uniquely saved for each input... and yes, thankfully so! For each input, to get around picture settings being the same w/this PJ, no matter 3D, 1080p, 4K SDR & HDR, you at least can have a secondary picture setting for input 2, and another for input 3. But, the pain is that when running source devices though an AVR, like most of us do, there's only one HDMI out to the Xiaomi. Unless, that is, you introduce a HDMI switcher in between, which may cause HDMI handshake issues as the Xiaomi is so picky/sensitive with HDMI cables & getting HDMI 2.0/full [email protected] to take.

Before I talk about picture settings & PQ, someone earlier asked about distance between screen & PJ. This is w/my 100" screen: pic1, pic2.

Oh, think I mentioned it before, but the Xiaomi is rather finnicky going into HDMI 2.0 mode. Even if it works once, and you come back another time/day, don't expect it to work, as you may need to unplug the HDMI cable & plug it back in, or turn off the source device & back on. This shows when I powered on for the day, and this after I unplugged/re-plugged the HDMI cable.

The best thing about the Xiaomi PJ (other than it being an UST) is its sharpness and uniformity (better than 90% or better over the full projected image). Both of these aspects are better than two 4K DLP's I've tried so far (BenQ HT2550 and my current Optoma UHD51A).

So, finally, picture settings & trying to get as accurate colors as possible. I'm eyeballing it as I don't have professional calibration gear. But, this is the toughest part w/the Xiaomi, trying to dial in what looks right as none of the presets really (or fully satisfactorily) do. And, as I mentioned, once you get colors right for 3D source, they just don't look right for SD/SDR, and yet not again for 4K HDR. And, with each input on this PJ, you're stuck with only a single set of image settings, which sucks. So, here's me trying to work picture w/3D (pics taken via iPhone with 3D glasses in between):
- Picture setting1 (in actual viewing, doesn't look as red)
- Picture setting2 (actual looks warmer, more orange/yellow)
- Picture setting3 (actual looks pretty good, but picture goes softer)
- User setting1 (@mlkconcept's settings, while look good in this iPhone pic, actually look a little drab/washed out, but definitely more accurate than all of the above)
- User setting2 (my 1st custom, trial & error, in actual viewing, looks right-ish)
- User setting3 (my 2nd custom attempt, in actual viewing, also looks right-ish)
- User setting4 (my 3nd custom attempt, in actual viewing, looks more right)
- User setting5 (my 4nd custom attempt, in actual viewing, also looks right)

Before I leave 3D, wanted to mention that I tried several full 3D, SBS and HOU titles, and all worked well, in rendering as proper 3D. The 3D effect is excellent across the board, depth, no crosstalk or ghosting, brightness. Initially had thought 3D was better than BenQ’s & Optoma’s, but it isn’t; rather it’s the Xiaomi’s sharpness that makes it seem so.

So, moving on to a different input (HDMI2), I get to apply this input's own/unique picture settings. Now I'm using nVidia Shield TV, and trying a demo 4K HDR clip. When I replicate/apply that last custom picture setting from 3D from input1, it looks like crap. See what I mean?! So, proving my point, the same picture settings will not work across SD/SDR, HD, 3D & 4K HDR. Now, the sample looks much better with both the standard preset & movie preset (and minor adjustments can make this better), which wasn't the same w/3D source.

And, when HDMI 2.0 mode locks in, you can see here that the Xiaomi PJ supports [email protected]/REC2020/10bit just fine (as indicated by my nVidia Shield).

Finally, I tested several FPS/motion test clips, and the Xiaomi doesn't fare too well. I'm seeing motion judder in 1080p or upscaled to 4K. It isn't as bad in 4K, but still noticeable. I then tried a couple of 1080p and 4K movies with camera pans, and the judder is noticeable. Not as severe like with test clips, but noticeable & bothersome nonetheless. Add the jaggies I also notice with 60fps content, both 1080p and 4K, and all these issues add up to pretty significant dings for home theater & movie enthusiasts.

So, where do I stand w/the Xiaomi PJ vs. Optoma UHD51A? After this second round of critical testing, I'm thinking of sticking w/my Optoma UHD51A. I really wanted to like (no, love) the Xiaomi UST, but it's hard to ignore all the flaws. Not one is a dealbreaker, but considering all of them, I'm afraid it is. In the end, if I compare these two PJ's based on PQ, not the coolness of the Xiaomi being a UST, the Optoma is just better all-around. Sure, the Xiaomi is sharper, brighter & punchier, but its picture is also blown-out, where you miss highlights & details. And color accuracy isn't that good, where Optoma easily bests it. Not to mention, the Optoma also does automatic 3D switching, proper 23.976/24 and no video artifacts, and cinema picture settings that look good no matter which source or type of content.

I'm going to play around some more w/the Xiaomi over the weekend before making a final call on it. But, I don't see most of its flaws as really addressable. Firmware updates may help, but as I rewatch Vincent's YouTube review of this PJ & read Secrets' review of the Vava (basically the same PJ), I get the sense we need to wait for these APLD UST's to mature some.


----------



## robbynaish

Xiaomi always prefer forget country outside China or some rumors let us hope? 

Inviato dal mio SM-G925F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## aeneas01

Brajesh said:


> Off to eBay my PJ has gone; now waiting for Optoma CinemaX P1.


this pj thing can drive a guy nuts... decided to jump into 4k after enjoying my benq 1080p ht1085st for years, purchased the dell s718ql 4k ust and returned it, purchased the benq lk953st 4k and returned it, just couldn't rationalize the 5-6 times the price vs my 1080p benq in terms of increased image quality and functionality.

now i'm waiting on the xiaomi mijia which should be here next week, at least it's "reasonably" priced compared to the other two pj i returned/mentioned, and if it doesn't work for my intended plans at least i can use at home for casual viewing, or sell it... i'm hoping my lumagen pro can help with some of the rough edges mentioned, but now i'm really concerned about the locked 60hz, what an odd thing.

maybe i'll just wait until samsung's 220" luxury wall to come down to the $5k range, yeah right, ha ha...


----------



## Brajesh

If you care about color accuracy, and notice judders & jaggies, this PJ will probably irk you.

Again, hoping Optoma's UST will be good enough. I like what I see with 



 and


----------



## aeneas01

yeah, all of these vids are exciting, as were the xiaomi mijia vids, until vincent pees in everyone's cereal!


----------



## Brajesh

LOL, yes. So, waiting for reviews with the Optoma.


----------



## aeneas01

Brajesh said:


> LOL, yes. So, waiting for reviews with the Optoma.


if you still have your xiaomi set up, would you mind doing a quick vid of turning it on, something that shows the blank screen, then the splash screen, etc.? thanks!


----------



## Brajesh

I already packed up my Xiaomi, but you're in luck, I had created a remote control power button press to home screen timing video (please ignore the background air conditioning & kitchen noises):


----------



## aeneas01

Brajesh said:


> I already packed up my Xiaomi, but you're in luck, I had created a remote control power button press to home screen timing video (please ignore the background air conditioning & kitchen noises)


wow, very helpful, thank you very much.... have a couple of questions: a) is the user able to change the splash screen and b) is there way to bypass the home menu when the pj boots, i.e. remain on the splash screen or boot to a blank screen? thanks again!


----------



## Brajesh

No idea on both. As it's Android, it's probably possible to root the OS, or at least change the launcher/home. XDA forums would be the best bet for this.


----------



## Titi_78

aeneas01 said:


> wow, very helpful, thank you very much.... have a couple of questions: a) is the user able to change the splash screen and b) is there way to bypass the home menu when the pj boots, i.e. remain on the splash screen or boot to a blank screen? thanks again!


You can start directly into selected hdmi port, so you not see the menu


----------



## danwel

With your 3D source does it show it in a split screen ? Only way I can get it to work is by using the left to right option and it just doesn’t seem that clear if I’m honest.
I’m using the boblov glasses too


----------



## monakh

Brajesh said:


> No idea on both. As it's Android, it's probably possible to root the OS, or at least change the launcher/home. XDA forums would be the best bet for this.


Unfortunately, it's not that easy to root this bad boy. Requires breakout HDMI cable and pin access on the mainboard. It's not for the faint of heart though anyone who has built their own PC over the past ten or twenty years should be able to do it without too much trouble.

Info on the XDA thread which has the custom app. 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Movie78

Brajesh said:


> Thought I'd post a part II to my initial review earlier. Just spent another 3 hours w/the Xiaomi, really critically evaluating PQ, picture options/controls and whether motion artifacts/jaggies are bothersome enough for me. Trying to finally decide whether to keep this PJ, with the flaws I & others have pointed out, or stick w/my Optoma UHD51A for a while (until a better UST PJ that's 4K+3D capable comes out).
> 
> 
> 
> Re-positioned/re-setup the Xiaomi PJ again, trying to line it up as best possible, even & all, with my screen. Because my screen has beveled edges/black borders (pic), no matter what, with the Xiaomi projecting up toward it, part of the bottom of the screen gets cut off (like so). You really need a screen w/a flat or flat-ish border with this PJ.
> 
> 
> 
> For testing, plugged in my Zidoo Z9S to HDMI1, and nVidia Shield TV to HDMI2 (pic1, pic2). Was hoping the picture mode settings could at least be uniquely saved for each input... and yes, thankfully so! For each input, to get around picture settings being the same w/this PJ, no matter 3D, 1080p, 4K SDR & HDR, you at least can have a secondary picture setting for input 2, and another for input 3. But, the pain is that when running source devices though an AVR, like most of us do, there's only one HDMI out to the Xiaomi. Unless, that is, you introduce a HDMI switcher in between, which may cause HDMI handshake issues as the Xiaomi is so picky/sensitive with HDMI cables & getting HDMI 2.0/full [email protected] to take.
> 
> 
> 
> Before I talk about picture settings & PQ, someone earlier asked about distance between screen & PJ. This is w/my 100" screen: pic1, pic2.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, think I mentioned it before, but the Xiaomi is rather finnicky going into HDMI 2.0 mode. Even if it works once, and you come back another time/day, don't expect it to work, as you may need to unplug the HDMI cable & plug it back in, or turn off the source device & back on. This shows when I powered on for the day, and this after I unplugged/re-plugged the HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing about the Xiaomi PJ (other than it being an UST) is its sharpness and uniformity (better than 90% or better over the full projected image). Both of these aspects are better than two 4K DLP's I've tried so far (BenQ HT2550 and my current Optoma UHD51A).
> 
> 
> 
> So, finally, picture settings & trying to get as accurate colors as possible. I'm eyeballing it as I don't have professional calibration gear. But, this is the toughest part w/the Xiaomi, trying to dial in what looks right as none of the presets really (or fully satisfactorily) do. And, as I mentioned, once you get colors right for 3D source, they just don't look right for SD/SDR, and yet not again for 4K HDR. And, with each input on this PJ, you're stuck with only a single set of image settings, which sucks. So, here's me trying to work picture w/3D (pics taken via iPhone with 3D glasses in between):
> 
> - Picture setting1 (in actual viewing, doesn't look as red)
> 
> - Picture setting2 (actual looks warmer, more orange/yellow)
> 
> - Picture setting3 (actual looks pretty good, but picture goes softer)
> 
> - User setting1 (@mlkconcept's settings, while look good in this iPhone pic, actually look a little drab/washed out, but definitely more accurate than all of the above)
> 
> - User setting2 (my 1st custom, trial & error, in actual viewing, looks right-ish)
> 
> - User setting3 (my 2nd custom attempt, in actual viewing, also looks right-ish)
> 
> - User setting4 (my 3nd custom attempt, in actual viewing, looks more right)
> 
> - User setting5 (my 4nd custom attempt, in actual viewing, also looks right)
> 
> 
> 
> Before I leave 3D, wanted to mention that I tried several full 3D, SBS and HOU titles, and all worked well, in rendering as proper 3D. The 3D effect is excellent across the board, depth, no crosstalk or ghosting, brightness. Initially had thought 3D was better than BenQ’s & Optoma’s, but it isn’t; rather it’s the Xiaomi’s sharpness that makes it seem so.
> 
> 
> 
> So, moving on to a different input (HDMI2), I get to apply this input's own/unique picture settings. Now I'm using nVidia Shield TV, and trying a demo 4K HDR clip. When I replicate/apply that last custom picture setting from 3D from input1, it looks like crap. See what I mean?! So, proving my point, the same picture settings will not work across SD/SDR, HD, 3D & 4K HDR. Now, the sample looks much better with both the standard preset & movie preset (and minor adjustments can make this better), which wasn't the same w/3D source.
> 
> 
> 
> And, when HDMI 2.0 mode locks in, you can see here that the Xiaomi PJ supports [email protected]/REC2020/10bit just fine (as indicated by my nVidia Shield).
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I tested several FPS/motion test clips, and the Xiaomi doesn't fare too well. I'm seeing motion judder in 1080p or upscaled to 4K. It isn't as bad in 4K, but still noticeable. I then tried a couple of 1080p and 4K movies with camera pans, and the judder is noticeable. Not as severe like with test clips, but noticeable & bothersome nonetheless. Add the jaggies I also notice with 60fps content, both 1080p and 4K, and all these issues add up to pretty significant dings for home theater & movie enthusiasts.
> 
> 
> 
> So, where do I stand w/the Xiaomi PJ vs. Optoma UHD51A? After this second round of critical testing, I'm thinking of sticking w/my Optoma UHD51A. I really wanted to like (no, love) the Xiaomi UST, but it's hard to ignore all the flaws. Not one is a dealbreaker, but considering all of them, I'm afraid it is. In the end, if I compare these two PJ's based on PQ, not the coolness of the Xiaomi being a UST, the Optoma is just better all-around. Sure, the Xiaomi is sharper, brighter & punchier, but its picture is also blown-out, where you miss highlights & details. And color accuracy isn't that good, where Optoma easily bests it. Not to mention, the Optoma also does automatic 3D switching, proper 23.976/24 and no video artifacts, and cinema picture settings that look good no matter which source or type of content.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to play around some more w/the Xiaomi over the weekend before making a final call on it. But, I don't see most of its flaws as really addressable. Firmware updates may help, but as I rewatch Vincent's YouTube review of this PJ & read Secrets' review of the Vava (basically the same PJ), I get the sense we need to wait for these APLD UST's to mature some.


Thank my friend for saving time and money, I am still wondering why so many users on this thread never talked about how bad this projector is but kept on talking about was PET screens.

Fingers crossed that Optoma CinemaX doesn't blow up my budget.



Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brajesh

The Xiaomi isn’t bad, but given how far PJ’s have matured at this price point over the last few years with PQ and video rendering accuracy, I think a HT enthusiast has to ignore one too many significant flaws collectively to live with it.

Right, fingers crossed on Optoma CinemaX P1. Believe price is supposed to be between $2.5-$3K.


----------



## Movie78

Brajesh said:


> The Xiaomi isn’t bad, but given how far PJ’s have matured at this price point over the last few years with PQ and video rendering accuracy, I think a HT enthusiast has to ignore one too many significant flaws collectively to live with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, fingers crossed on Optoma CinemaX P1. Believe price is supposed to be between $2.5-$3K.


Well if auto 3D frame packing is activating thats a deal breaker for me.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brajesh

I could've lived w/the manual activating/deactivating annoyance, and 3D content is actually artifact-free (no judders), but getting colors right takes work. Then, only to throw those settings out the door for 2D 1080p & 4K HDR for that input.



danwel said:


> With your 3D source does it show it in a split screen ? Only way I can get it to work is by using the left to right option and it just doesn’t seem that clear if I’m honest.
> I’m using the boblov glasses too


Yes, split top/bottom screen. Combining only worked for me with 'Move up or down', or with 'Fit to frame', same proper 3D effect with both.


----------



## drdoom2k

On the Optoma - latest listings had it running at $6k initial price, as discussed in our relevant thread here. Let’s hope it’s just an initial price. Then again, I might be mixing things up with the LG UST.


----------



## danwel

Brajesh said:


> I could've lived w/the manual activating/deactivating annoyance, and 3D content is actually artifact-free (no judders), but getting colors right takes work. Then, only to throw those settings out the door for 2D 1080p & 4K HDR for that input.
> 
> 
> 
> danwel said:
> 
> 
> 
> With your 3D source does it show it in a split screen ? Only way I can get it to work is by using the left to right option and it just doesn’t seem that clear if I’m honest.
> I’m using the boblov glasses too
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, split top/bottom screen. Combining only worked for me with 'Move up or down', or with 'Fit to frame', same proper 3D effect with both.
Click to expand...

Mine is split left and right on the content so the left to right 3D option seems to work better for me. I wanted to like it a lot better than I do but the picture just isn’t great if I’m honest. I’m not saying it’s totally the PJ as I guess it depends on the rip of the content


----------



## Brajesh

drdoom2k said:


> On the Optoma - latest listings had it running at $6k initial price, as discussed in our relevant thread here. Let’s hope it’s just an initial price. Then again, I might be mixing things up with the LG UST.


Unless things have since since CES when it was introduced, Optoma rep says around $3,000; see the 2:20 mark in this video:


----------



## IDAnonymous

rjyap said:


> Can anyone measure the color gamut if it exceed REC 709? I'm interested if it can at least meet 90% of DCI-P3. Also, does it come with dynamic contrast with light dimming features?


Vincent's review said 81.66%. I was considering this projector but i wonder if optoma p1 can really hit 90% for 1k more. I might just stick with traditional projectors...and 95 ms lag is really bad...


----------



## aeneas01

danwel said:


> I’m not saying it’s totally the PJ as I guess it depends on the rip of the content


i think that's what i have to grasp if i ever expect to enjoy these 4k/hdr pixel shifting projectors, or at least the ones that are currently available... as i mentioned, i 've already purchased and returned two (the dell s718ql ust and the benq lk953 st), primarily because watching different rips from my extensive library (1080p bluray, 4k, 4k hdr) has been an exercise in frustration, it seems that every single title requires separate settings or fiddling in order to look decent, while some that i know are solid rips just look very poor, same goes for a lot of 4k hdr streaming content... yet if i throw the same stuff at my 4k hdr oled tv everything looks spectacular out of the box, and a lot of it is simply breathtaking.

another thing that i've found disappointing with these pixel shifting projectors is the "hdr" quality they offer, which was a main selling point for me, it simply doesn't have near the "pop" that 4k hdr tv has, which i attribute to their lack of contrast (deep blacks, bright whites) vs 4k hdr tvs.

all of that said, they do look stunning with some content, pixar movies for example, and they offer enough at a $2k (xiaomi mijia) price point where i could live with one until they improve, but it's hard for me to rationalize them at the $4k-$5k price points which is where the other two i owned were at.


----------



## aeneas01

IDAnonymous said:


> Vincent's review said 81.66%. I was considering this projector but i wonder if optoma p1 can really hit 90% for 1k more. I might just stick with traditional projectors...and 95% lag is really bad...


what percentage is 100% rec709 to dci-p3?


----------



## aeneas01

Brajesh said:


> Unless things have since since CES when it was introduced, Optoma rep says around $3,000; see the 2:20 mark in this video:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IF-tP-8oenI


honestly, that looks like all of the other 0.47" pixel shifting ust projectors, with a different gui, no?


----------



## Brajesh

May well turn out to be, but hoping Optoma does a better job than Xiaomi/Vava/etc. At least proper 23.976/24 & decent out-of-the-box cinema mode across 3D/2D/4K HDR.


----------



## aeneas01

Titi_78 said:


> You can start directly into selected hdmi port, so you not see the menu


excellent, thank you very much! i don't intend to use any of pj's apps given i will run my sources (including sources with apps) through my lumagen, if i used the pj apps it would take the lumagen out of the equation, so i don't need to see the pj apps or the home screen.



monak said:


> Unfortunately, it's not that easy to root this bad boy. Requires breakout HDMI cable and pin access on the mainboard. It's not for the faint of heart though anyone who has built their own PC over the past ten or twenty years should be able to do it without too much trouble.


read the xda thread last night and from what i could tell rooting the 4k xiaomi shouldn't be much trouble if you've rooted devices before and you follow the instructions... seems that more than a few rooters have enjoyed with complete success, and it seems that the thread is active with a lot of help being provided in the event you run into a snag.

i'm wondering if the xiaomi's locked in 60fps can be unlocked with a root?


----------



## drdoom2k

Brajesh said:


> May well turn out to be, but hoping Optoma does a better job than Xiaomi/Vava/etc. At least proper 23.976/24 & decent out-of-the-box cinema mode across 3D/2D/4K HDR.


If it does, then its an instant buy for me to be honest. Not expecting any miracles on input lag as the tech is the limiting factor here, if they could sort HDR, motion and colour out, that would be awesome. In terms of design though, the Optoma is lagging behind vs. the Xiaomi, though.


----------



## aeneas01

Brajesh said:


> May well turn out to be, but hoping Optoma does a better job than Xiaomi/Vava/etc. At least proper 23.976/24 & decent out-of-the-box cinema mode across 3D/2D/4K HDR.


all we can do is hope! btw, thanks a ton for sharing all of the firsthand experience you've had with this unit, it's been incredibly helpful and very much appreciated!

fwiw, i didn't come across the 60fps thing until after i placed my order, still trying to wrap my head around that one, i mean why on earth did they do this, it wasn't the case with the two others i had.


----------



## dfenser

Brajesh said:


> May well turn out to be, but hoping Optoma does a better job than Xiaomi/Vava/etc. At least proper 23.976/24 & decent out-of-the-box cinema mode across 3D/2D/4K HDR.


Thanks for all the detail, Brajesh! I'm curious if you would have made the same choice if you were starting fresh without a room set up for a standard projector? I'm finding myself in that boat, where I'm moving to a new house. I have a fixed screen but I sold my old ceiling mounted projector with the house. The UST's would make things a lot easier when it comes to setup at my new place. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Brajesh

@aeneas01, with your player upconverting to 4K, source 1080p & 4K 23.976/24 content almost look good enough @ 60fps on Xiaomi. But, after Vincent's review, when I looked at motion bars & sampled movies with pans, I could see some judder. This is mostly absent with my Optoma UHD51A.
@dfenser, think so about making the same decision. With the Optoma P1 hopefully only weeks away (or no later than August to still qualify as InfoComm stated "summer" release), it's worth waiting I think.


----------



## aeneas01

has anyone received vincent's promised calibration settings? went through his steps when i purchased my xiaomi 4k and nothing, in fact his website doesn't even have a contact method as far as i can tell, ended up posting to his review vid asking him how i'm supposed to receive it, nothing....


----------



## Kambei85

Hello everyone, new owner of a Xiaomi 4k, I have a problem, I have a greyish lit area all around the screen displayed, it is not seen with a clear image, but with a dark image, it's very visible, it's 5cm wide on the four sides. In addition, I have a white pixel line at the bottom of the image (see photo) when the image or film is in 16/9, fortunately it no longer appears on 21/9 movies, one from you to that? It's settled? Thank you


----------



## Yovel

Having a lot of trouble perfectly filling my 120" screen (ALR Pet from XY screen) with the projector. The image from the manual (41cm heigh 34cm distance) is dead wrong for 120" and I find Keystone to not help me at all since the projection is already squared. 

I consume almost exclusively 4k content and I think you guys are a bit harsh on the projector. I think it's fantastic compared to the ones I compared it too (same price-range). I do not use 3D though (yet).


----------



## oni222

aeneas01 said:


> wow, very helpful, thank you very much.... have a couple of questions: a) is the user able to change the splash screen and b) is there way to bypass the home menu when the pj boots, i.e. remain on the splash screen or boot to a blank screen? thanks again!


If whatever you have plugged into your HDMI input is turned on then it will go straight into that input.
For example I have my Apple TV connected using CEC so as soon as I press a button on my Apple TV remote it turns on the projector and it boots up into that input.

I hope that answers your question.


----------



## oni222

aeneas01 said:


> has anyone received vincent's promised calibration settings? went through his steps when i purchased my xiaomi 4k and nothing, in fact his website doesn't even have a contact method as far as i can tell, ended up posting to his review vid asking him how i'm supposed to receive it, nothing....


I ordered my previous Xiaomi through Vincent and he never gave it to me. He said he could not see my order through his portal so he basically called me a fraud.
I even sent him a screenshot of my order and he stopped responding to my emails.

So this time round I did not use his link but if you happen to get the calibration please share it with me.


----------



## ake1920

If the manuel is wrong about 41cm heigh and 34cm distance, so what is the right values for you to fit 120" screen.?


----------



## eziggy3

aeneas01 said:


> has anyone received vincent's promised calibration settings? went through his steps when i purchased my xiaomi 4k and nothing, in fact his website doesn't even have a contact method as far as i can tell, ended up posting to his review vid asking him how i'm supposed to receive it, nothing....


He emailed me and said to let him know when the unit arrives and he will provide the settings. The email address is in the contact info for his YouTube videos.


----------



## ad2001

admiralmason said:


> How does the XY screen look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take to arrive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there much light in your room?


>> It looks great compared to my textured white wall. The assembly took me some time because the instruction was not intuitive to me (even with the Youtube videos). At the end though, everything fits perfectly well.

>> took 10 days for it to be delivered to Seattle. Note that it tools a few days for them to build my custom 110” frame ... potentially quicker for the standard 100 and 120. Actually ship time we’re about 7 days due to some delay from Fedex ... it could probably have arrived in 7 days if I was lucky.

>> I use it in a basement with no windows, however there is a bright LED on the ceiling that’s about 2 ft from the screen and it looks fine and totally watchable when it’s on. I’ve been using it with that light on most of the time for casual shows.


----------



## Movie78

ad2001 said:


> >> It looks great compared to my textured white wall. The assembly took me some time because the instruction was not intuitive to me (even with the Youtube videos). At the end though, everything fits perfectly well.
> 
> >> took 10 days for it to be delivered to Seattle. Note that it tools a few days for them to build my custom 110” frame ... potentially quicker for the standard 100 and 120. Actually ship time we’re about 7 days due to some delay from Fedex ... it could probably have arrived in 7 days if I was lucky.
> 
> >> I use it in a basement with no windows, however there is a bright LED on the ceiling that’s about 2 ft from the screen and it looks fine and totally watchable when it’s on. I’ve been using it with that light on most of the time for casual shows.


What companies sells ALR screens?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## oni222

eziggy3 said:


> He emailed me and said to let him know when the unit arrives and he will provide the settings. The email address is in the contact info for his YouTube videos.


Please share it with me! I could use it and besides the guy owes me one


----------



## BenPlace

oni222 said:


> Please share it with me! I could use it and besides the guy owes me one


I would also like to know the settings...


----------



## eziggy3

Just ordered last week so it may be a while before I receive it.


----------



## aeneas01

eziggy3 said:


> He emailed me and said to let him know when the unit arrives and he will provide the settings. The email address is in the contact info for his YouTube videos.


thanks very much for this, very helpful, couldn't seem to find it anywhere, just sent him an email...


----------



## deadrick

Kambei85 said:


> Hello everyone, new owner of a Xiaomi 4k, I have a problem, I have a greyish lit area all around the screen displayed, it is not seen with a clear image, but with a dark image, it's very visible, it's 5cm wide on the four sides. In addition, I have a white pixel line at the bottom of the image (see photo) when the image or film is in 16/9, fortunately it no longer appears on 21/9 movies, one from you to that? It's settled? Thank you


The 5cm wide area shld be the black light border. Mine has it too. But u get used to it pretty quickly.

The bottom lighted line, I have it too.
This was my second set as the first set has a blur spot at the top left corner, I didnt notice the bottom lighted line in my first set. But after exchanged, my second set has the bottom lighted line. 

U will see this line when u uses external source for video, only can be seen in dark scene and dark room viewing. 
So xiaomi distributor claim its "not" their projector fault and no more exchange. 


One trick is to have the line aligned with the bottom black border of the projector screen, it shld not be visible anymore. 

Anyone has the same bottom lighted line?


----------



## dreamstate

Kambei85 said:


> Hello everyone, new owner of a Xiaomi 4k, I have a problem, I have a greyish lit area all around the screen displayed, it is not seen with a clear image, but with a dark image, it's very visible, it's 5cm wide on the four sides. In addition, I have a white pixel line at the bottom of the image (see photo) when the image or film is in 16/9, fortunately it no longer appears on 21/9 movies, one from you to that? It's settled? Thank you


That's brutal. I thought this DLP chip had dropped the grey border? That line of white pixels is unacceptable. Send It back and get a refund.


----------



## Movie78

Ok I don't know much about ALR so what do you guys think of Carl's ALR screen.

https://www.carlofet.com/ambient-light-rejecting-projector-screen-raw-material.html

I don't mind getting my hand dirty and building your screen us not too complicated. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brajesh

What's odd is in the specs, it says "Not compatible with ultra/short throw projectors or edge-blending due to risk of hot spots".


----------



## Movie78

Brajesh said:


> What's odd is in the specs, it says "Not compatible with ultra/short throw projectors or edge-blending due to risk of hot spots".


Just saw that,ok back to the drawing board.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dfenser

Brajesh said:


> What's odd is in the specs, it says "Not compatible with ultra/short throw projectors or edge-blending due to risk of hot spots".


I would hope that means bulb lamp based UST/blended projectors due to the increased heat output up close.


----------



## Frank714

Brajesh said:


> What's odd is in the specs, it says "Not compatible with ultra/short throw projectors or edge-blending due to risk of hot spots".



Ambient light rejecting screens are retro-reflective, i.e. the projection image is best reflected into the same direction where the projection image comes from, used to be done with glass beads while these modern ALR screens use crystals on the screen surface.


The problem with a UST projector is simply that the maximum reflection goes back into the direction of the UST projector. I assume that has been tested and as a result there is a hot spot (i.e. the center of the projected image is brighter than the surrounding areas) visible to the viewer.


AFAIK there are no special screens for UST projectors than can provide a better image than a standard 1.0 gain screen.


----------



## bix26

Frank714 said:


> Ambient light rejecting screens are retro-reflective, i.e. the projection image is best reflected into the same direction where the projection image comes from, used to be done with glass beads while these modern ALR screens use crystals on the screen surface.
> 
> 
> The problem with a UST projector is simply that the maximum reflection goes back into the direction of the UST projector. I assume that has been tested and as a result there is a hot spot (i.e. the center of the projected image is brighter than the surrounding areas) visible to the viewer.
> 
> 
> AFAIK there are no special screens for UST projectors than can provide a better image than a standard 1.0 gain screen.




Not true, there are UST specific screens that have great results. These screens have a lenticular surface. In fact this combination is much better at overcoming ambient light than traditional ALR setups.


----------



## Frank714

bix26 said:


> Not true, there are UST specific screens that have great results. These screens have a lenticular surface. In fact this combination is much better at overcoming ambient light than traditional ALR setups.



I said AFAIK, but now you've got my full attention. 



Can you link to some examples and are these screens affordable?


----------



## bix26

Frank714 said:


> I said AFAIK, but now you've got my full attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you link to some examples and are these screens affordable?




I can’t post links because it against forum rules. If you look up the ViewSonic BCP 120 on Amazon there is a good description of how it works. It’s not cheap but is one of the best quality and least expensive lenticular options imo.


----------



## aeneas01

Movie78 said:


> Ok I don't know much about ALR so what do you guys think of Carl's ALR screen.
> 
> https://www.carlofet.com/ambient-light-rejecting-projector-screen-raw-material.html
> 
> I don't mind getting my hand dirty and building your screen us not too complicated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


i went down that road and posted this a while back in another thread:

re carl's, it's tough to know what's going on with them in terms of their "alr" screens - if you call them they will flat out tell you that their alr screens aren't made for ust projector use, and that if you intend to use a ust projector then do not purchase either of their two "alr" screens (which includes their alr screen or their ultra alr screen) - they'll also tell tell you that their one and only "ust screen" has about a 50% success rate given it is extremely sensitive to installation parameters and, as such, they do not recommend it.... moreover you'll be told that their progray material (not advertised as alr) is susceptible to hotspots when paired with a ust and is not recommended... this leaves 2 gray-screen options from carl's, their flexigray and their ultragray, neither of which they claim are alr screens - instead they claim that these two screens may perform better in low ambient light than their white screens, but won't be as bright as their flexiwhite in dark rooms.


----------



## aeneas01

bix26 said:


> Not true, there are UST specific screens that have great results. These screens have a lenticular surface. In fact this combination is much better at overcoming ambient light than traditional ALR setups.


seems that the "pet" screens are getting very positive reviews when coupled with ust projectors, if some of the vids are to be believed the results look pretty spectacular, altho i'm not sure that these "pet" screens are "lenticular".


----------



## bix26

aeneas01 said:


> seems that the "pet" screens are getting very positive reviews when coupled with ust projectors, if some of the vids are to be believed the results look pretty spectacular, altho i'm not sure that these "pet" screens are "lenticular".




“PET” is XY Screens term for the reflective particles. Not all of their “PET” screens are lenticular, but their UST screens are lenticular with a “PET” coating. 

The XY Screens UST construction is is suspiciously identical to both the ViewSonic BCP, and another brand called DNP. I have a feeling they might in fact all be made in the same factory.

All three screens are almost the exact same cost when you figure in delivery and import duties. I don’t see any reason to forgo the warranty, customer service, of the ViewSonic imo. DNP is a Dutch brand and are only sold through contractors.


----------



## aeneas01

NM


----------



## BenPlace

It looks like my projector just passed customs and will be here this weekend.
I will post a review once I get it.
My main concerns are 24p content (People are saying it is locked to 60fps, I don't know if this is a limitation of the built in OS or the projector itself. I will be using a Nvidia Shield with it)
Screen. I have a very nice audio pass through screen from Elite but its not a light limiting screen. I AM in a basement with no windows so I hope it won't matter.
I am also concerned it will be too bright in my basement theater room.
I am not a fan of 3D so no worries there. I did see one person that had a gray line around the border, hopefully I wont have that.
HDR, I hear you want to change settings each time you play HDR content, hopefully this isn't too much of a pain.
Is there anything else anyone wants me to touch on in my upcoming review?

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## aeneas01

BenPlace said:


> It looks like my projector just passed customs and will be here this weekend.


i ordered mine on the 6/13 and estimated delivery was 6/28... but after reading your post i decided to check and it looks like it will arrive much sooner than that, it's already in los angeles and i'm in the san francisco bay area!


----------



## BenPlace

aeneas01 said:


> i ordered mine on the 6/13 and estimated delivery was 6/28... but after reading your post i decided to check and it looks like it will arrive much sooner than that, it's already in los angeles and i'm in the san francisco bay area!


I ordered mine the same day and its in the same spot. Unfortunately mine has to travel across the country to the Chicago area.


----------



## aeneas01

BenPlace said:


> I ordered mine the same day and its in the same spot. Unfortunately mine has to travel across the country to the Chicago area.


small world! i was a bit worried that the hong kong protests might impact trade for a short while, but guess not!


----------



## dfenser

dreamstate said:


> That's brutal. I thought this DLP chip had dropped the grey border? That line of white pixels is unacceptable. Send It back and get a refund.


That same poster posted the same thing on another site's thread about this projector but updated it to say that it only happened with a specific *external* player. So it wasn't actually the projector.


----------



## dreamstate

dfenser said:


> That same poster posted the same thing on another site's thread about this projector but updated it to say that it only happened with a specific *external* player. So it wasn't actually the projector.


Well that's good.


----------



## BenPlace

aeneas01 said:


> small world! i was a bit worried that the hong kong protests might impact trade for a short while, but guess not!


Let me know when you get yours. Fedex changed mine from Saturday to Friday delivery last night and this morning they bumped it back to Monday. Was really looking forward to getting it this weekend, maybe it will change again.


----------



## aeneas01

BenPlace said:


> Let me know when you get yours. Fedex changed mine from Saturday to Friday delivery last night and this morning they bumped it back to Monday. Was really looking forward to getting it this weekend, maybe it will change again.


honestly, i'm not sure what to make of the delivery/tracking info?

- when i purchased the xiaomi the estimated delivery date was 6/28 (next friday).

- then i noticed that it had arrived in los angeles (8 hours away) on 6/17 so i thought delivery might be sooner.

- yesterday it showed that it was in sacramento (3 hours away) so i thought it would be here shortly, but the deliver date showed monday 6/23... 7 days to deliver it from 3 hours away, what?

- i just checked again and it shows that it's now in san francisco (just 1 hour away), but the delivery date has been bumped back to the original delivery date of 6/28, 10 days from now!

my guess is that i'll get it this week, a week ahead of the original estimated delivery date, and that the "estimated delivery dates" are whacko... of course fedex may decide to take the projector out for some dinner and dancing, and maybe show it around san francisco over the next 10 days, so you never know!


----------



## ad2001

Do you guys have any sound issue when using the HDMI ARC port (Port 3) to connect to a receiver? When I connect it to my Onkyo RZ610 arc output port, a lot of time apps running on the projector will output sound with gaps every 2 ~ 3 seconds. Switching the sound output back to TV speaker will output the sound without issue, but problem usually continues when switching back to HDMI ARC. I’ve tried all the modes (PCM, Compatible and Auto) with no fix. I’ve also tried changing setting in the receiver without luck either.

I tried with the SPDIF output and have no issue ... but I would like to use HDMI if possible for the syncing the volume and controls with the receiver.


----------



## DrunkMonk

BenPlace said:


> I ordered mine the same day and its in the same spot. Unfortunately mine has to travel across the country to the Chicago area.


I'm also in the Chicago area and received mine a couple days ago via DHL. 

I've got an Apple TV and a Pioneer VSX 1130 receiver but seem to be lost on how to get it into 4K mode with HDR. When you get yours, if you can sort it out, can you tell me how you did it?


----------



## DrunkMonk

ad2001 said:


> Do you guys have any sound issue when using the HDMI ARC port (Port 3) to connect to a receiver? When I connect it to my Onkyo RZ610 arc output port, a lot of time apps running on the projector will output sound with gaps every 2 ~ 3 seconds. Switching the sound output back to TV speaker will output the sound without issue, but problem usually continues when switching back to HDMI ARC. I’ve tried all the modes (PCM, Compatible and Auto) with no fix. I’ve also tried changing setting in the receiver without luck either.
> 
> I tried with the SPDIF output and have no issue ... but I would like to use HDMI if possible for the syncing the volume and controls with the receiver.


I have a Pioneer VSX 1130 receiver and Apple TV and have no issues with the surround sound (Apple TV remote also controls the volume) but I can't figure out how to put this thing into 4k mode with HDR. You wouldn't happen to know how to set it to 4k would you?


----------



## BenPlace

DrunkMonk said:


> I have a Pioneer VSX 1130 receiver and Apple TV and have no issues with the surround sound (Apple TV remote also controls the volume) but I can't figure out how to put this thing into 4k mode with HDR. You wouldn't happen to know how to set it to 4k would you?


I thought if you send it a 4K signal it would handle it. You have the black 4k projector, not the white one, correct?


----------



## BenPlace

From a previous post "you need to enable HDMI 2.0 mode w/the Xiaomi to get 4K above 30Hz, and really for 4K HDR at any framerate for 4K HDR to look right. "
Make sure you have a good cable and then enable HDMI 2.0 mode.


----------



## aeneas01

bix26 said:


> “PET” is XY Screens term for the reflective particles. Not all of their “PET” screens are lenticular, but their UST screens are lenticular with a “PET” coating.
> 
> The XY Screens UST construction is is suspiciously identical to both the ViewSonic BCP, and another brand called DNP. I have a feeling they might in fact all be made in the same factory.
> 
> All three screens are almost the exact same cost when you figure in delivery and import duties. I don’t see any reason to forgo the warranty, customer service, of the ViewSonic imo. DNP is a Dutch brand and are only sold through contractors.


i was a bit confused by the "grid" vs horizontal (lenticular) alr pet offerings, but it appears that the lenticular, if you're to believe the several youtube side-by-side comparisons, is the clear winner... per your post i checked out the viewsonic and dnp screens and i agree, they appear to be identical to the xy, azure, etc. screens, could it be that viewsonic and dnp buy directly from these sources?

a couple of months ago i had no interest in spending the relative $$$$ for a lenticular screen but now that i've returned the $5k+ benq 4k hdr st projector that i wasn't happy with, it seems that my pj budget now has plenty of room for the xiaomi mijia, a lenticular screen and the latest zidoo to boot, with money left over, yahoo! 

but getting back to the lenticular screens, it seems that you can do considerably better than the viewsonic prices by going directly to a china source, right now i have quotes on a 133" x 57" scope screen and a 135" x 57" scope screen that range from 60% - 70% of what viewsonic's 120" (105" x 59") screen is selling for, in fact i'm not sure viewsonic even offers the size i'm looking for?


----------



## BenPlace

Will I need a special screen for this projector in a basement with no windows or external lighting?


----------



## aeneas01

BenPlace said:


> Will I need a special screen for this projector in a basement with no windows or external lighting?


i used a carl's flexwhite screen (1.1 gain) and it looked fantastic with a dell 4k hdr ultra short throw and a benq 4k hdr short throw when viewing in a dark room, the only reason i'm considering a lenticular screen is because i often have to deal with different degrees of ambient light and am hoping i can do better than the flexiwhite in this area, altho i have to say the flexiwhite could surprise in very low ambient light, at least that's been my experience.


----------



## BenPlace

aeneas01 said:


> i used a carl's flexwhite screen (1.1 gain) and it looked fantastic with a dell 4k hdr ultra short throw and a benq 4k hdr short throw when viewing in a dark room, the only reason i'm considering a lenticular screen is because i often have to deal with different degrees of ambient light and am hoping i can do better than the flexiwhite in this area, altho i have to say the flexiwhite could surprise in very low ambient light, at least that's been my experience.


Thanks! I should have my projector Monday. I can't wait.


----------



## Kyle Gallagher

BenPlace said:


> From a previous post "you need to enable HDMI 2.0 mode w/the Xiaomi to get 4K above 30Hz, and really for 4K HDR at any framerate for 4K HDR to look right. "
> Make sure you have a good cable and then enable HDMI 2.0 mode.


Can anyone recommend a cable that will play well with this?


----------



## oni222

Kyle Gallagher said:


> Can anyone recommend a cable that will play well with this?


This is what I use but please keep in mind that for cable runs 66ft long you need to get optical (fiber).

https://www. amazon .com/gp/product/B076DXYM4J/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## bix26

aeneas01 said:


> i was a bit confused by the "grid" vs horizontal (lenticular) alr pet offerings, but it appears that the lenticular, if you're to believe the several youtube side-by-side comparisons, is the clear winner... per your post i checked out the viewsonic and dnp screens and i agree, they appear to be identical to the xy, azure, etc. screens, could it be that viewsonic and dnp buy directly from these sources?
> 
> a couple of months ago i had no interest in spending the relative $$$$ for a lenticular screen but now that i've returned the $5k+ benq 4k hdr st projector that i wasn't happy with, it seems that my pj budget now has plenty of room for the xiaomi mijia, a lenticular screen and the latest zidoo to boot, with money left over, yahoo!
> 
> but getting back to the lenticular screens, it seems that you can do considerably better than the viewsonic prices by going directly to a china source, right now i have quotes on a 133" x 57" scope screen and a 135" x 57" scope screen that range from 60% - 70% of what viewsonic's 120" (105" x 59") screen is selling for, in fact i'm not sure viewsonic even offers the size i'm looking for?




I had a quote from XY Screens for their 120” screen, it was only about $100 less than the ViewSonic. That price difference isn’t enough for me to forgo the return policy/warranty. Also keep in mind if your in the US, there will be import duties that can be several hundred dollars due upon delivery. I haven’t heard of a cinema scope UST screen or a cinema scope compatible UST projector for that matter.


----------



## aeneas01

BenPlace said:


> Let me know when you get yours.


arrived today.... so i placed my order on 6/12 and it arrived on 6/20, pretty darn impressive! fwiw i probably won't be able to toy with it until this weekend.



bix26 said:


> I had a quote from XY Screens for their 120” screen, it was only about $100 less than the ViewSonic. That price difference isn’t enough for me to forgo the return policy/warranty. Also keep in mind if your in the US, there will be import duties that can be several hundred dollars due upon delivery. I haven’t heard of a cinema scope UST screen or a cinema scope compatible UST projector for that matter.


maybe the viewsonic pricing for the 100" and 120" screens that i used as comparisons was considerably higher than what you paid? i used the prices currently found at the big online "a" store to determine that buying directly from china seems to be considerably less (with shipping included) than buying from viewsonic... and as i mentioned, i'm comparing a 133"-135" wide lenticular alr scope screen to a 105" wide lenticular 16:9 screen.

i've found 6 suppliers (still waiting to hear from 4 others) that can make a lenticular alr scope screen with the same thin bezel aluminum frame, and only one gave me a quote (including shipping) that was higher than the viewsoinc 120" 16:9 screen that's listed at the "a" store, all of the others were less, a few considerably less after replying to the original quotes with "let me think about it".

could it be that 16:9 screens are in such demand that they don't feel the need to offer lower prices? whatever the case i'll probably decide on one of the quotes this weekend and make the purchase but, of course, like the xiaomi that arrived to today good luck with warranty protection on these purchases.


----------



## aeneas01

my apologies if this has already been discussed...

so the projector came with a "mickey mouse" type l power cord, can i simply use this cord instead?


----------



## Derrick Keppler

Has anyone got this projector to work with an Xbox one X, I am using the factory cable that came with my One X however when I try to hit allow 4k in the settings the console is telling me the TV doesn't support this resolution. Any suggestions?


----------



## Derrick Keppler

aeneas01 said:


> my apologies if this has already been discussed...
> 
> so the projector came with a "mickey mouse" type l power cord, can i simply use this cord instead?


Yes you can that's what I did however I did end-up buying a step-up transformer to feed the projector 240v as I am still unsure if 120v long term would cause issues such as earlier failure.


----------



## BenPlace

My Fedex Order is now in Mew Mexico. I think it is being delivered on horseback...


----------



## BenPlace

aeneas01 said:


> arrived today.... so i placed my order on 6/12 and it arrived on 6/20, pretty darn impressive! fwiw i probably won't be able to toy with it until this weekend.


I am looking forward to your review. Are you going to be using the native OS or connecting something to the device for playback?


----------



## aeneas01

Derrick Keppler said:


> Yes you can that's what I did however I did end-up buying a step-up transformer to feed the projector 240v as I am still unsure if 120v long term would cause issues such as earlier failure.


yes, i noticed that a couple of folks decided to use step-ups while others have chosen to just use their 120v outlets which, apparently, works fine without any harm to the pj... this strikes me as odd tho, i have a lot of 240v equipment at my business that simply wouldn't run on 120v, so why does it work with this pj?


----------



## aeneas01

BenPlace said:


> I am looking forward to your review. Are you going to be using the native OS or connecting something to the device for playback?


actually, at the moment i'm undecided...

i have a scope screen so my original plan was to run everything through my lumagen and simply bypass the pj's gui... one of the reasons for this is because i've fallen in love with the lumagen's 16:9 non-linear stretch feature, which is blasphemy to many, but i dig the hell out of it, especially for nfl and mlb games, makes the games so immersive, and the mild center stretching and slightly more aggressive side stretching doesn't bother me in theleast, not even with 16:9 movies, just love the projected scope image.

but now knowing that the xiaomi can be rooted, i think i'll try setting the pj's resolution to 2.35:1 or 2.39.1 instead of 16:9 using adb and see what i can get out of that... this has worked great in the past with other devices, the gui is automatically adjusted to the scope resolution, prob is i was never able to find any apps or settings that would non-linear stretch 16:9 content (streams, movie files, etc.) as the lumagen does, so we'll see.

anyway, it would be nice to be able to root the xiaomi and use google play store apps and other features if possible.


----------



## BenPlace

aeneas01 said:


> actually, at the moment i'm undecided...
> 
> i have a scope screen so my original plan was to run everything through my lumagen and simply bypass the pj's gui... one of the reasons for this is because i've fallen in love with the lumagen's 16:9 non-linear stretch feature, which is blasphemy to many, but i dig the hell out of it, especially for nfl and mlb games, makes the games so immersive, and the mild center stretching and slightly more aggressive side stretching doesn't bother me in theleast, not even with 16:9 movies, just love the projected scope image.
> 
> but now knowing that the xiaomi can be rooted, i think i'll try setting the pj's resolution to 2.35:1 or 2.39.1 instead of 16:9 using adb and see what i can get out of that... this has worked great in the past with other devices, the gui is automatically adjusted to the scope resolution, prob is i was never able to find any apps or settings that would non-linear stretch 16:9 content (streams, movie files, etc.) as the lumagen does, so we'll see.
> 
> anyway, it would be nice to be able to root the xiaomi and use google play store apps and other features if possible.


I have not in any way tried this but it looks like you can root and do whatever you want.


----------



## aeneas01

BenPlace said:


> I have not in any way tried this but it looks like you can root and do whatever you want.


yes, have seen this vid... i've rooted plenty of devices in the past and there's an easy to follow thread on how to root this projector at xda, so i'm not worried about rooting it, just have to decide if i want to, or instead just "freeze" (remove from sight) certain apps and gui elements without rooting the thing (instructions for "freezing" stuff without rooting also found in the xda thread)... but to be honest, i've done so much of this sort of tinkering over the years that the path of least resistance (just leaving it as is and use my sources/lumagen) is mighty attractive as well!


----------



## Derrick Keppler

aeneas01 said:


> yes, i noticed that a couple of folks decided to use step-ups while others have chosen to just use their 120v outlets which, apparently, works fine without any harm to the pj... this strikes me as odd tho, i have a lot of 240v equipment at my business that simply wouldn't run on 120v, so why does it work with this pj?


Assuming the power supplies are the same, it seems during the original xiaomi laser projector the switched to a power supply that was rated for 100-240v with a maximum of 5A. However because I haven't seen a teardown of the latest model I can't be certain they used the same power supply; becaused of this and given all the electronics inside it seemed silly to risk a $2000 projector over a $50 step-up transformer. Just because it work doesn't necessarily mean that you aren't going to damage something from prolonged use at incorrect voltage. As I said earlier though the original had a power supply rated 100-240v @max 5a so the power rating on this one is 300w so at 100v should only be drawing 3A.


----------



## aeneas01

Derrick Keppler said:


> Assuming the power supplies are the same, it seems during the original xiaomi laser projector the switched to a power supply that was rated for 100-240v with a maximum of 5A. However because I haven't seen a teardown of the latest model I can't be certain they used the same power supply; becaused of this and given all the electronics inside it seemed silly to risk a $2000 projector over a $50 step-up transformer. Just because it work doesn't necessarily mean that you aren't going to damage something from prolonged use at incorrect voltage. As I said earlier though the original had a power supply rated 100-240v @*max* 5a so the power rating on this one is 300w so at 100v should only be drawing 3A.


that makes sense, and i tend to agree re why take chances, moreover i have no prob adding a step-up if needed, if that's the best/smart solution, altho it would be nice not to have to add yet one more gizmo to the pot!

thing is my pj is quite a distance from a power source, in the past i would use the supplied power cord and plug it into an long extension cord... so in order to use the same setup, and the same long extension cord, can i simply use the replacement power cord i showed in the above picture or do you think this cord might not be rated high enough?

i'm thinking:

pj > replacement power cord > existing extension cord > step-up > socket.


----------



## BenPlace

Derrick Keppler said:


> Assuming the power supplies are the same, it seems during the original xiaomi laser projector the switched to a power supply that was rated for 100-240v with a maximum of 5A. However because I haven't seen a teardown of the latest model I can't be certain they used the same power supply; becaused of this and given all the electronics inside it seemed silly to risk a $2000 projector over a $50 step-up transformer. Just because it work doesn't necessarily mean that you aren't going to damage something from prolonged use at incorrect voltage. As I said earlier though the original had a power supply rated 100-240v @max 5a so the power rating on this one is 300w so at 100v should only be drawing 3A.


Can you send me a link to the step-up transformer you purchased?


----------



## Derrick Keppler

BenPlace said:


> Can you send me a link to the step-up transformer you purchased?


I used a replacement cord as a test and it seemed to work fine I just ordered the step up for my own piece of mind till I see the teardown.

The step-up I bought is linked below I bought I would purchase at least 500w to give it a buffer. 

https :// w w w . amazon . ca/SEYAS-Transformer-Converter-Continous-Protection/dp/B076Q4TFLG/ref=sr_1_3?crid=3C2YGJB5Q1BEU&keywords=step+up+transformer+110+to+220&qid=1561181997&s=gateway&sprefix=step+up%2Caps%2C204&sr=8-3


----------



## aeneas01

Derrick Keppler said:


> I used a replacement cord as a test and it seemed to work fine I just ordered the step up for my own piece of mind till I see the teardown.
> 
> The step-up I bought is linked below I bought I would purchase at least 500w to give it a buffer.
> 
> https :// w w w . amazon . ca/SEYAS-Transformer-Converter-Continous-Protection/dp/B076Q4TFLG/ref=sr_1_3?crid=3C2YGJB5Q1BEU&keywords=step+up+transformer+110+to+220&qid=1561181997&s=gateway&sprefix=step+up%2Caps%2C204&sr=8-3


my pj came with a type i (male) cord, will it fit into the step-up you purchased?


----------



## Derrick Keppler

aeneas01 said:


> my pj came with a type i (male) cord, will it fit into the step-up you purchased?


Yes I received the same plug as you and had no issues with that step up transformer. Still hoping to hear back from anyone trying to use this projector with an xbox one X or S to see if the got 4k working.


----------



## dfenser

How are the people that got theirs this week enjoying them? I also would be interested to hear an answer to Derrick's question about the Xbox One X 4k mode, it wouldn't make sense if that didn't work.


----------



## Derrick Keppler

I got it figured out took me a while to find the setting to enable HDMI 2.0


----------



## ad2001

Are you guys able to get the entire screen to be in focus? I’ve already adjust the focus to the max (to the right) and the upper corners are still fuzzy .... any ways to make the entire screen in focus?


----------



## Derrick Keppler

I can't really comment on that I have a cheap screen I'm using but it's not fixed it was just a portable screen I'm hopefully buying a fix screen this week and then I'll let you know how setup of that goes.


----------



## oni222

My projector should arrive this weekend so I will try it out on the following devices:

Xbox one X, PS4 Pro, Nintendo Switch, Apple TV 4K and Samsung UHD player.

I will keep you all posted on how it works.

PS: The first Gen Xiaomi UST (white non international version) works just fine with all of these but it downscales the 4k signal to 1080p.


----------



## aeneas01

this is what worries me about lenticular alr screens, it's been the same with the few i've seen in person, they do much better in ambient light that non-alr screens, but when it comes to dark rooms they don't do as well as non-alr screens, in some cases not nearly as well as non-alr screens in the dark.

but i keep reading how much ust projector owners are liking them, again and again, so i find myself looking closely at them, in fact i've narrowed it down to two lenticular screens, they're already in the cart, i just have to click purchase, but i'm still hesitant... i guess i'm hoping someone will tell me that they look fantastic in the dark as well, and that videos don't reflect it!










https://vimeo.com/343987275

https://snowhitescreen.en.alibaba.c...tml?spm=a2700.icbuShop.41413.9.6a5e464fAiG3WO


----------



## aeneas01

Derrick Keppler said:


> Yes I received the same plug as you and had no issues with that step up transformer. Still hoping to hear back from anyone trying to use this projector with an xbox one X or S to see if the got 4k working.


so you have the step-up box 6' away from your pj. i.e. the length of the supplied power cable? this won't work for me, and have been looking for a long type i extension cord so i can place the box much farther away from the pj, but not having much luck finding one... i guess i could try to find a type i to type b adapter and a type b to type a adapter, and use a standard us extension cord, but i'm not sure they're rated for the increased voltage?

pj > supplied type i cord > type i to type b adapter > standard us extension cord > type b to type i adapter > step-up box.

but that seems awfully crazy to me, does anyone have a better solution that doesn't include waiting for the 120v model to show its face?


----------



## oni222

aeneas01 said:


> this is what worries me about lenticular alr screens, it's been the same with few i've seen in person, they do much better in ambient light that non-alr screens, but not as well as non-alr screens in the dark, in some cases not nearly as well as non-alr screens in the dark.
> 
> but i keep reading how much ust projector owners are liking them, again and again, so i find myself looking closely at them again, in fact i've narrowed it down to two screens, they're already in the cart, i just have to click purchase, but i'm still hesitant... i guess i'm hoping someone will tell me that they look fantastic in the dark as well, and that videos don't reflect it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://vimeo.com/343987275
> 
> https://snowhitescreen.en.alibaba.c...tml?spm=a2700.icbuShop.41413.9.6a5e464fAiG3WO


All I can say and I hope it helps, is that I use a non ALR screen and my room has two windows that I use dark curtains to block the light.
I love how the screen works with my projector and I have zero regrets buying it.

The screen I use is the following:
Elite Screens Aeon Series, 150-inch
https://www. amazon .com/gp/product/B00RY9N4QW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I wanted to get the largest screen possible that this projector can do and I have ZERO complaints.
Sure I could of picked a much cheaper screen but $700 is not bad for a screen of this size.


----------



## Nihar P

oni222 said:


> All I can say and I hope it helps, is that I use a non ALR screen and my room has two windows that I use dark curtains to block the light.
> 
> I love how the screen works with my projector and I have zero regrets buying it.
> 
> 
> 
> The screen I use is the following:
> 
> Elite Screens Aeon Series, 150-inch
> 
> https://www. amazon .com/gp/product/B00RY9N4QW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to get the largest screen possible that this projector can do and I have ZERO complaints.
> 
> Sure I could of picked a much cheaper screen but $700 is not bad for a screen of this size.


Would you mind sharing some pics of your setup if possible in some daylight sneeking in & some with total blackout please?


Sent from my vivo 1805 using Tapatalk


----------



## oni222

Nihar P said:


> Would you mind sharing some pics of your setup if possible in some daylight sneeking in & some with total blackout please?
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1805 using Tapatalk


Sure I should get my new projector this week assuming the super vague tracking info is accurate.
Once it arrives I will take some pics.


----------



## aeneas01

oni222 said:


> All I can say and I hope it helps, is that I use a non ALR screen and my room has two windows that I use dark curtains to block the light.
> I love how the screen works with my projector and I have zero regrets buying it.


i've used a white screen (1.1 gain) with ultra short throws and short throws, and the combo looks awesome in dark rooms, and actually not too bad with low ambient light, but when ambient light becomes moderate things get pretty washed out... so i was hoping to improve on that, picture quality with moderate ambient light, which is why i keep revisiting lenticular alr screens, but i don't want to take the plunge at the expense of the picture losing its punch, brightness, pop, in dark rooms and very low ambient light, which often seems to be the case with these alr screens, as the vid i posted shows.


----------



## deadrick

aeneas01 said:


> this is what worries me about lenticular alr screens, it's been the same with the few i've seen in person, they do much better in ambient light that non-alr screens, but when it comes to dark rooms they don't do as well as non-alr screens, in some cases not nearly as well as non-alr screens in the dark.
> 
> but i keep reading how much ust projector owners are liking them, again and again, so i find myself looking closely at them, in fact i've narrowed it down to two lenticular screens, they're already in the cart, i just have to click purchase, but i'm still hesitant... i guess i'm hoping someone will tell me that they look fantastic in the dark as well, and that videos don't reflect it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://vimeo.com/343987275
> 
> https://snowhitescreen.en.alibaba.c...tml?spm=a2700.icbuShop.41413.9.6a5e464fAiG3WO


The video looks like ALR is better with ambient light, but not as pop in dark room. The darkroom, color is so pop on the regular white screen.. 

I havent got the chance to compare but before my ALR screen arrived, I was just projecting on white wall, nighttime viewing was awesome. Thats why I say if you only watch in dark, don't bother with ALR screen as its only helpful in daytime with ambient light.

Curious to know if anyone compare ALR and non ALR daytime and day night?


----------



## Titi_78

You can look my setup with a Xyscreen ALR Pet Crystal 90" in my french thread.
First photos has on sunlight and below is on the night but they are under "exposed'

https://www.homecinema-fr.com/forum/projecteurs-uhd-4k/xiaomi-mijia-4k-laser-2019-t30096101.html



Envoyé de mon LG-H930 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Mjzsakae

aeneas01 said:


> https://vimeo.com/343987275
> 
> https://snowhitescreen.en.alibaba.c...tml?spm=a2700.icbuShop.41413.9.6a5e464fAiG3WO


Is this screen for UST? I don't see the projector in the video.. 😅

I just bought a 100" ALR Screen by Focusview S1 from Taobao/China(no reviews anywhere).. The screen material is hard and not soft type.. $1000USD.. I am not staying in China, so if the screen survives the international shipping, I would like to do some test as well.. BTW, my UST projector is ceiling mounted and from what I read online, people says ALR screen won't work for my setup.. 😂 But the Chinese retailers(all of them) told me to flip the screen around.. Not sure if they are scamming me.. Haha.. Logically based on the technic of the screen it should not work as well or work at all.. 😅.. This is a 1000USD risk I am taking..


----------



## BenPlace

I just got my projector. The quality of the picture is amazing. I have one big problem. My motorized screen is not meant for UST projectors.
I have a completely dark room with no windows and would like a 125 inch screen. What would be my best/most cost effective route?


----------



## dfenser

BenPlace said:


> I just got my projector. The quality of the picture is amazing. I have one big problem. My motorized screen is not meant for UST projectors.
> I have a completely dark room with no windows and would like a 125 inch screen. What would be my best/most cost effective route?


Since you'd be starting from scratch for a fixed screen, it probably would be wise to focus on the lenticular UST-optimized screens. If you get a regular fixed screen you should make sure the bezels are small since it looks like those with thicker borders that stick out further than the screen are losing a small line of screen above it. 

I'm still waiting for my projector to arrive so any other thoughts you have on it are appreciated!


----------



## aeneas01

BenPlace said:


> I just got my projector. The quality of the picture is amazing. I have one big problem. My motorized screen is not meant for UST projectors.
> I have a completely dark room with no windows and would like a 125 inch screen. What would be my best/most cost effective route?


most cost effective route in a completely dark room? flexiwhite fabric from carl's place and build your own frame, all for around $100-$150 bucks, and it will look great with a ust pj in a dark room!


----------



## aeneas01

Titi_78 said:


> You can look my setup with a Xyscreen ALR Pet Crystal 90" in my french thread.
> First photos has on sunlight and below is on the night but they are under "exposed'
> 
> https://www.homecinema-fr.com/forum/projecteurs-uhd-4k/xiaomi-mijia-4k-laser-2019-t30096101.html
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon LG-H930 en utilisant Tapatalk


thanks very much for posting this! i just wish photos and vids could tell us more, at the end of the day we really don't know until we hook things up and see for ourselves, alas... so what's your opinion of the image in a completely dark room? do you think the screen darkens white and colors a bit? have you compared your screen to a white one, maybe a side by side? thanks again!


----------



## aeneas01

Derrick Keppler said:


> Yes I received the same plug as you and had no issues with that step up transformer. Still hoping to hear back from anyone trying to use this projector with an xbox one X or S to see if the got 4k working.


my step-up should arrive tomorrow... but as i mentioned in another post, i need the su box to be a fair distance away from the projector.

prob is is the 240v type I extension cords i've found cost an arm and a leg and are super heavy and thick, probably twice the thickness of the power cord that came with the pj, in fact the cord that came with the pj is pretty much the same thickness as any u.s. 120v power cord... in fact all of the 240v equipment i have at my business came equipped with big, heavy, beefy cords and big plugs, which i always assumed was needed for the high voltage to power these 240v machines, but that's not the case for the 240v pj, just a standard cord with small plug...


----------



## aeneas01

Mjzsakae said:


> Is this screen for UST? I don't see the projector in the video.. 😅
> 
> I just bought a 100" ALR Screen by Focusview S1 from Taobao/China(no reviews anywhere).. The screen material is hard and not soft type.. $1000USD.. I am not staying in China, so if the screen survives the international shipping, I would like to do some test as well.. BTW, my UST projector is ceiling mounted and from what I read online, people says ALR screen won't work for my setup.. 😂 But the Chinese retailers(all of them) told me to flip the screen around.. Not sure if they are scamming me.. Haha.. Logically based on the technic of the screen it should not work as well or work at all.. 😅.. This is a 1000USD risk I am taking..


your post came out jumbled but i think i got the gist of it, but can you try to post again? yes, i've been told you just flip your screen around for a ceiling mount but i agree, looking at the graphic details of the screen it doesn't seem like it would work.. however, i've had at three suppliers of these screens say that it does...


----------



## dfenser

aeneas01 said:


> my step-up should arrive tomorrow... but as i mentioned in another post, i need the su box to be a fair distance away from the projector.
> 
> prob is is the 240v type I extension cords i've found cost an arm and a leg and are super heavy and thick, probably twice the thickness of the power cord that came with the pj, in fact the cord that came with the pj is pretty much the same thickness as any u.s. 120v power cord... in fact all of the 240v equipment i have at my business came equipped with big, heavy, beefy cords and big plugs, which i always assumed was needed for the high voltage to power these 240v machines, but that's not the case for the 240v pj, just a standard cord with small plug...


Hopefully it's easy to pop open the case to see if the power supply has labeling that would settle whether it is actually 110-240v once and for all.


----------



## ad2001

dfenser said:


> Hopefully it's easy to pop open the case to see if the power supply has labeling that would settle whether it is actually 110-240v once and for all.




I know it’s really difficult yo believe, but I took am plugging my projector directly to the 110V plug here in Seattle even though I already have the transformer. The Mickey Mouse cord I use is actually from the POE adapter from my UniFi AC.


----------



## Mjzsakae

Is this screen for UST? I don't see the projector in the video.. 😅

I just bought a 100" ALR Screen by Focusview S1 from Taobao/China(no reviews anywhere).. The screen material is hard and not soft type.. $1000USD.. I am not staying in China, so if the screen survives the international shipping, I would like to do some test as well.. BTW, my UST projector is ceiling mounted and from what I read online, people says ALR screen won't work for my setup.. 😂 But the Chinese retailers(all of them) told me to flip the screen around.. Not sure if they are scamming me.. Haha.. Logically based on the technic of the screen it should not work as well or work at all.. 😅.. This is a 1000USD risk I am taking..

My post looks 👌🏻 on my phone man.. What's up.. Haha


----------



## dreamstate

Mjzsakae said:


> Repost:
> Is this screen for UST? I don't see the projector in the video.. 😅
> 
> I just bought a 100" ALR Screen by Focusview S1 from Taobao/China(no reviews anywhere).. The screen material is hard and not soft type.. $1000USD.. I am not staying in China, so if the screen survives the international shipping, I would like to do some test as well.. BTW, my UST projector is ceiling mounted and from what I read online, people says ALR screen won't work for my setup.. 😂 But the Chinese retailers(all of them) told me to flip the screen around.. Not sure if they are scamming me.. Haha.. Logically based on the technic of the screen it should not work as well or work at all.. 😅.. This is a 1000USD risk I am taking.
> 
> My post looks 👌🏻 on my phone man.. What's up.. Haha


 . What ever it is you're typing that's causing all this... could you please stop? It hurts to look at. Thank you.


----------



## aeneas01

ad2001 said:


> I know it’s really difficult yo believe, but I took am plugging my projector directly to the 110V plug here in Seattle even though I already have the transformer. The Mickey Mouse cord I use is actually from the POE adapter from my UniFi AC.


it seems that most ust laser projectors are 100-240v except for the xiaomi/wemax units... jmgo, lg hu85la, vava, dell s718ql, are all 100-240v, so why would xiaomi/wemax go with 200-240v? are the power supplies cheaper? are the other models all produced for international markets? seems to me there's a good chance that the xiaomi/wemax projectors are actually 100-240v as well, no?

anyway, so you're using you're using xiaomi mijia 4k with a 120v outlet? no probs at all? have you been able to compare it with using a 240v step up? my step up will be here tomorrow but just noticed it's a 17 pound block that measures 13" x 10" x 8", yikes, i sure would like it if i didn't have to use this monster sem-wallwart!


----------



## aeneas01

Mjzsakae said:


> Repost:
> Is this screen for UST? I don't see the projector in the video.. 😅
> 
> I just bought a 100" ALR Screen by Focusview S1 from Taobao/China(no reviews anywhere).. The screen material is hard and not soft type.. $1000USD.. I am not staying in China, so if the screen survives the international shipping, I would like to do some test as well.. BTW, my UST projector is ceiling mounted and from what I read online, people says ALR screen won't work for my setup.. 😂 But the Chinese retailers(all of them) told me to flip the screen around.. Not sure if they are scamming me.. Haha.. Logically based on the technic of the screen it should not work as well or work at all.. 😅.. This is a 1000USD risk I am taking..
> 
> My post looks 👌🏻 on my phone man.. What's up.. Haha


can you post some pictures of your ust ceiling mount? thanks!


----------



## ad2001

aeneas01 said:


> it seems that most ust laser projectors are 100-240v except for the xiaomi/wemax units... jmgo, lg hu85la, vava, dell s718ql, are all 100-240v, so why would xiaomi/wemax go with 200-240v? are the power supplies cheaper? are the other models all produced for international markets? seems to me there's a good chance that the xiaomi/wemax projectors are actually 100-240v as well, no?
> 
> anyway, so you're using you're using xiaomi mijia 4k with a 120v outlet? no probs at all? have you been able to compare it with using a 240v step up? my step up will be here tomorrow but just noticed it's a 17 pound block that measures 13" x 10" x 8", yikes, i sure would like it if i didn't have to use this monster sem-wallwart!




I bought one from Amazon initially cause I wasn’t brave enough. The converter worked fine, but I didn’t want to have any bulky device to generate heat behind the already crowded cables area. Eventually I tried plugging the projector directly to wall and it’s been working without issue.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjzsakae

Old projector with old 92"grey screen. Both sold. Using the 2019 version Xiaomi Projector now. I have very well controlled lighting in my room, but I wish to be able to switch on some light hence the purchase of a ALR screen.. I also have no space infront of my bed that is why I mounted the projector. I will be changing the old mount to a 6cm shorter one which can also slide forward and backwards.. Pretty cool.. 🙂


----------



## aeneas01

ad2001 said:


> I bought one from Amazon initially cause I wasn’t brave enough. The converter worked fine, but I didn’t want to have any bulky device to generate heat behind the already crowded cables area. Eventually I tried plugging the projector directly to wall and it’s been working without issue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


i think i'm going to end up following your lead.....



Mjzsakae said:


> Old projector with old 92"grey screen. Both sold. Using the 2019 version Xiaomi Projector now. I have very well controlled lighting in my room, but I wish to be able to switch on some light hence the purchase of a ALR screen.. I also have no space infront of my bed that is why I mounted the projector. I will be changing the old mount to a 6cm shorter one which can also slide forward and backwards.. Pretty cool.. 🙂


thanks for the pictures, nicely done! i'm also going to roll the dice on a 2.35:1 lenticular screen for a ceiling mount and flip it... btw, you should really try to figure out what's going on with your posts, they're barely legible!


----------



## oni222

ad2001 said:


> I know it’s really difficult yo believe, but I took am plugging my projector directly to the 110V plug here in Seattle even though I already have the transformer. The Mickey Mouse cord I use is actually from the POE adapter from my UniFi AC.


That is hilarious because the cable I used is from my POE Ubiquity Unifi gear too lol.


----------



## oni222

Mjzsakae said:


> Repost:
> Is this screen for UST? I don't see the projector in the video.. 😅
> 
> I just bought a 100" ALR Screen by Focusview S1 from Taobao/China(no reviews anywhere).. The screen material is hard and not soft type.. $1000USD.. I am not staying in China, so if the screen survives the international shipping, I would like to do some test as well.. BTW, my UST projector is ceiling mounted and from what I read online, people says ALR screen won't work for my setup.. 😂 But the Chinese retailers(all of them) told me to flip the screen around.. Not sure if they are scamming me.. Haha.. Logically based on the technic of the screen it should not work as well or work at all.. 😅.. This is a 1000USD risk I am taking..
> 
> My post looks 👌🏻 on my phone man.. What's up.. Haha


All of your post look like this:

https://imgur.com/bHOXOhR

https://imgur.com/IFa9aI2

https://imgur.com/mqKkhXR

Please do us a favor and stop using whatever app you are using to post. Just use Chrome as a browser or another app.


----------



## oni222

aeneas01 said:


> it seems that most ust laser projectors are 100-240v except for the xiaomi/wemax units... jmgo, lg hu85la, vava, dell s718ql, are all 100-240v, so why would xiaomi/wemax go with 200-240v? are the power supplies cheaper? are the other models all produced for international markets? seems to me there's a good chance that the xiaomi/wemax projectors are actually 100-240v as well, no?
> 
> anyway, so you're using you're using xiaomi mijia 4k with a 120v outlet? no probs at all? have you been able to compare it with using a 240v step up? my step up will be here tomorrow but just noticed it's a 17 pound block that measures 13" x 10" x 8", yikes, i sure would like it if i didn't have to use this monster sem-wallwart!


I assume you mean specifically the WEMAX UST because my first gen Xiaomi UST (white non international) works just fine with just the cable and no converter. I had been using a converter until this month, when I grew the courage to try it.


----------



## Mjzsakae

Omg.. Wth.. I am pissed at my own text .. I apologize man.. Using the forum in Tapatalk now instead of chrome mobile.. Hopefully it helps.. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrick Keppler

Does anyone have calibration settings for this pj yet?


----------



## aeneas01

oni222 said:


> I assume you mean specifically the WEMAX UST because my first gen Xiaomi UST (white non international) works just fine with just the cable and no converter. I had been using a converter until this month, when I grew the courage to try it.


yes, i was referring to ust lasers, seems that most (all?) are 100-240v save for the xiaomi/wemax units, which leads me to believe that the xiaomi/wemax units might very well be 100-240v as well, i mean why wouldn't they be given all of these ust lasers are pretty much the same animal, unless the 200-240v power supplies are cheaper, or the other models were specially made for international markets?

so your wemax, was it labeled as 200-240v? and you used 120v without issue?

EDIT: so wait, you were using a step-up and then decided to switch to just using the cord and 120v outlet? is that right? so both you and @ad2001 are using 120v outlets without any issues?


----------



## aeneas01

Derrick Keppler said:


> Does anyone have calibration settings for this pj yet?


yeah, i'd ike to know this too, my emails to vincent have gone unanswered.


----------



## Muricify

Can someone please give me information about the following?:

a) As it runs at 60Hz what about other frame formats like 24p in regards of judder etc. ?
b) Do you miss the FI?
c) How is the black level compared to a LCD Projector like Epson?

Thanks!


----------



## oni222

aeneas01 said:


> yes, i was referring to ust lasers, seems that most (all?) are 100-240v save for the xiaomi/wemax units, which leads me to believe that the xiaomi/wemax units might very well be 100-240v as well, i mean why wouldn't they be given all of these ust lasers are pretty much the same animal, unless the 200-240v power supplies are cheaper, or the other models were specially made for international markets?
> 
> so your wemax, was it labeled as 200-240v? and you used 120v without issue?
> 
> EDIT: so wait, you were using a step-up and then decided to switch to just using the cord and 120v outlet? is that right? so both you and @ad2001 are using 120v outlets without any issues?


No issues what so ever on my Xiaomi UST Laser projector gen 1. I plan on doing the same on the new projector once it arrives.

The link in my signature has my setup but that was when I was still using the converter (the black box next to the projector). I am no longer using it.


----------



## aeneas01

oni222 said:


> No issues what so ever on my Xiaomi UST Laser projector gen 1.


and it was labeled as 200-240v?


----------



## Brajesh

Muricify said:


> Can someone please give me information about the following?:
> 
> a) As it runs at 60Hz what about other frame formats like 24p in regards of judder etc. ?
> b) Do you miss the FI?
> c) How is the black level compared to a LCD Projector like Epson?
> 
> Thanks!


Look back at my part 1 and 2 reviews earlier in this thread. Short answer: the 3 items you called out, along with manual 3D & other nags, convinced me to get rid of this PJ on eBay. Now waiting to see if Optoma CinemaX P1 is (hopefully) better.


----------



## oni222

aeneas01 said:


> oni222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No issues what so ever on my Xiaomi UST Laser projector gen 1.
> 
> 
> 
> and it was labeled as 200-240v?
Click to expand...

That is correct.


----------



## aeneas01

oni222 said:


> That is correct.


mahalo.


----------



## oni222

aeneas01 said:


> mahalo.


Parakalo ^_^


----------



## Mjzsakae

These are the sample photos sent by the sellers from China where projector is ceiling mount and screen flipped 180.. They tried to convince me ALR still works and when I asked them how would the screen knows which light source is coming from the ceiling and which one comes from the projector, they told me to switch off the lights.. Lol.. Then what's the point of buying ALR screen right.. Some of them got pissed and asked me to just project onto the wall and I told them "good idea".. Lol..


----------



## danwel

Brajesh said:


> Thought I'd post a part II to my initial review earlier. Just spent another 3 hours w/the Xiaomi, really critically evaluating PQ, picture options/controls and whether motion artifacts/jaggies are bothersome enough for me. Trying to finally decide whether to keep this PJ, with the flaws I & others have pointed out, or stick w/my Optoma UHD51A for a while (until a better UST PJ that's 4K+3D capable comes out).
> 
> Re-positioned/re-setup the Xiaomi PJ again, trying to line it up as best possible, even & all, with my screen. Because my screen has beveled edges/black borders (pic), no matter what, with the Xiaomi projecting up toward it, part of the bottom of the screen gets cut off (like so). You really need a screen w/a flat or flat-ish border with this PJ.
> 
> For testing, plugged in my Zidoo Z9S to HDMI1, and nVidia Shield TV to HDMI2 (pic1, pic2). Was hoping the picture mode settings could at least be uniquely saved for each input... and yes, thankfully so! For each input, to get around picture settings being the same w/this PJ, no matter 3D, 1080p, 4K SDR & HDR, you at least can have a secondary picture setting for input 2, and another for input 3. But, the pain is that when running source devices though an AVR, like most of us do, there's only one HDMI out to the Xiaomi. Unless, that is, you introduce a HDMI switcher in between, which may cause HDMI handshake issues as the Xiaomi is so picky/sensitive with HDMI cables & getting HDMI 2.0/full [email protected] to take.
> 
> Before I talk about picture settings & PQ, someone earlier asked about distance between screen & PJ. This is w/my 100" screen: pic1, pic2.
> 
> Oh, think I mentioned it before, but the Xiaomi is rather finnicky going into HDMI 2.0 mode. Even if it works once, and you come back another time/day, don't expect it to work, as you may need to unplug the HDMI cable & plug it back in, or turn off the source device & back on. This shows when I powered on for the day, and this after I unplugged/re-plugged the HDMI cable.
> 
> The best thing about the Xiaomi PJ (other than it being an UST) is its sharpness and uniformity (better than 90% or better over the full projected image). Both of these aspects are better than two 4K DLP's I've tried so far (BenQ HT2550 and my current Optoma UHD51A).
> 
> So, finally, picture settings & trying to get as accurate colors as possible. I'm eyeballing it as I don't have professional calibration gear. But, this is the toughest part w/the Xiaomi, trying to dial in what looks right as none of the presets really (or fully satisfactorily) do. And, as I mentioned, once you get colors right for 3D source, they just don't look right for SD/SDR, and yet not again for 4K HDR. And, with each input on this PJ, you're stuck with only a single set of image settings, which sucks. So, here's me trying to work picture w/3D (pics taken via iPhone with 3D glasses in between):
> - Picture setting1 (in actual viewing, doesn't look as red)
> - Picture setting2 (actual looks warmer, more orange/yellow)
> - Picture setting3 (actual looks pretty good, but picture goes softer)
> - User setting1 (@mlkconcept's settings, while look good in this iPhone pic, actually look a little drab/washed out, but definitely more accurate than all of the above)
> - User setting2 (my 1st custom, trial & error, in actual viewing, looks right-ish)
> - User setting3 (my 2nd custom attempt, in actual viewing, also looks right-ish)
> - User setting4 (my 3nd custom attempt, in actual viewing, looks more right)
> - User setting5 (my 4nd custom attempt, in actual viewing, also looks right)
> 
> Before I leave 3D, wanted to mention that I tried several full 3D, SBS and HOU titles, and all worked well, in rendering as proper 3D. The 3D effect is excellent across the board, depth, no crosstalk or ghosting, brightness. Initially had thought 3D was better than BenQ’s & Optoma’s, but it isn’t; rather it’s the Xiaomi’s sharpness that makes it seem so.
> 
> So, moving on to a different input (HDMI2), I get to apply this input's own/unique picture settings. Now I'm using nVidia Shield TV, and trying a demo 4K HDR clip. When I replicate/apply that last custom picture setting from 3D from input1, it looks like crap. See what I mean?! So, proving my point, the same picture settings will not work across SD/SDR, HD, 3D & 4K HDR. Now, the sample looks much better with both the standard preset & movie preset (and minor adjustments can make this better), which wasn't the same w/3D source.
> 
> And, when HDMI 2.0 mode locks in, you can see here that the Xiaomi PJ supports [email protected]/REC2020/10bit just fine (as indicated by my nVidia Shield).
> 
> Finally, I tested several FPS/motion test clips, and the Xiaomi doesn't fare too well. I'm seeing motion judder in 1080p or upscaled to 4K. It isn't as bad in 4K, but still noticeable. I then tried a couple of 1080p and 4K movies with camera pans, and the judder is noticeable. Not as severe like with test clips, but noticeable & bothersome nonetheless. Add the jaggies I also notice with 60fps content, both 1080p and 4K, and all these issues add up to pretty significant dings for home theater & movie enthusiasts.
> 
> So, where do I stand w/the Xiaomi PJ vs. Optoma UHD51A? After this second round of critical testing, I'm thinking of sticking w/my Optoma UHD51A. I really wanted to like (no, love) the Xiaomi UST, but it's hard to ignore all the flaws. Not one is a dealbreaker, but considering all of them, I'm afraid it is. In the end, if I compare these two PJ's based on PQ, not the coolness of the Xiaomi being a UST, the Optoma is just better all-around. Sure, the Xiaomi is sharper, brighter & punchier, but its picture is also blown-out, where you miss highlights & details. And color accuracy isn't that good, where Optoma easily bests it. Not to mention, the Optoma also does automatic 3D switching, proper 23.976/24 and no video artifacts, and cinema picture settings that look good no matter which source or type of content.
> 
> I'm going to play around some more w/the Xiaomi over the weekend before making a final call on it. But, I don't see most of its flaws as really addressable. Firmware updates may help, but as I rewatch Vincent's YouTube review of this PJ & read Secrets' review of the Vava (basically the same PJ), I get the sense we need to wait for these APLD UST's to mature some.


What are you using as you're 3D source as i have to be honest my 3D looks average at best if i am honest. That said i am using rips rather than a 3D player and actual discs so not sure if that is affecting it at the moment


----------



## dfenser

danwel said:


> What are you using as you're 3D source as i have to be honest my 3D looks average at best if i am honest. That said i am using rips rather than a 3D player and actual discs so not sure if that is affecting it at the moment


I saw from your review on a related site that you're using a Sonos surround setup and haven't had issues with audio delay. How do you have it hooked up and is it a raw audio output? 

Thanks!


----------



## Muricify

Brajesh said:


> Look back at my part 1 and 2 reviews earlier in this thread. Short answer: the 3 items you called out, along with manual 3D & other nags, convinced me to get rid of this PJ on eBay. Now waiting to see if Optoma CinemaX P1 is (hopefully) better.


Thanks for feedback!


----------



## Muricify

I'm in contact with XY screens (King Wong) and he recommended for the Mijia UST Projector the PET Crystal HG (0.95) screen. Does anyone have experience with this new screen?


----------



## danwel

dfenser said:


> I saw from your review on a related site that you're using a Sonos surround setup and haven't had issues with audio delay. How do you have it hooked up and is it a raw audio output?
> 
> Thanks!


to be honest it is just literally plugged in using the optical output to the playbase and the 2 sonos play 1's connected to it. Not even sure how to change the delay even if it is out as i have never had to do it yet. I am using apple tv 4k to stream rip's from plex


----------



## eziggy3

Got my Pj yesterday and hooked it up today just to ensure it works properly. Wow! Even on a yellow wall the picture looked amazing! Played around streaming some of the apps and playing some 720P trailers and the picture looked great! 

Since I was getting a new projector and screen I figured I would give my movie room and AV system a remake, so it will be a couple of weeks before I can connect the pj to some 1080P or 4K content. Can’t wait.

Got a system update when I shut it down.


----------



## aeneas01

eziggy3 said:


> Got my Pj yesterday and hooked it up today just to ensure it works properly. Wow! Even on a yellow wall the picture looked amazing! Played around streaming some of the apps and playing some 720P trailers and the picture looked great!
> 
> Since I was getting a new projector and screen I figured I would give my movie room and AV system a remake, so it will be a couple of weeks before I can connect the pj to some 1080P or 4K content. Can’t wait.
> 
> Got a system update when I shut it down.


great to hear that it arrived! a couple of questions:

1. are you using a 120 > 240 step-up converter?
2. did you ever receive the calibration settings from vincent?


----------



## eziggy3

aeneas01 said:


> great to hear that it arrived! a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. are you using a 120 > 240 step-up converter?
> 2. did you ever receive the calibration settings from vincent?


1. Given that others have used with 120, and it came with a US plug adapter, I just going to use without the converter.
2. I emailed Vincent the day I received the PJ, but no response so far.


----------



## aeneas01

eziggy3 said:


> 1. Given that others have used with 120, and it came with a US plug adapter, I just going to use without the converter.
> 2. I emailed Vincent the day I received the PJ, but no response so far.


ha ha, didn't even notice the a u.s. adapter kicking around in the projector box, when i read your post i rechecked the box and sure enough there it was... seems odd that this would be supplied if a 120v power source couldn't be used, no? why else would it be included? just in case the step-up your purchased only had a type b input? how likely is that?

anyway, apparently the mi mjjgyy02fm laser projectors were/are fitted with 100-240v power supplies.

https://www.mi.com/global/mi-laser-projector-150/specs/


----------



## super kermit

What screen are people using with these?

Is this the best model > MJJGTYDS01FM ?


----------



## dfenser

aeneas01 said:


> ha ha, didn't even notice the a u.s. adapter kicking around in the projector box, when i read your post i rechecked the box and sure enough there it was... seems odd that this would be supplied if a 120v power source couldn't be used, no? why else would it be included? just in case the step-up your purchased only had a type b input? how likely is that?
> 
> anyway, apparently the mi mjjgyy02fm laser projectors were/are fitted with 100-240v power supplies.
> 
> https://www.mi.com/global/mi-laser-projector-150/specs/


I think that is the version that was sold by Walmart, right?


----------



## Kambei85

Hello everyone, Happy Mijia projector's owner. One of you did a qualibration and could share the settings with us? Or if someone got the HDTVtest Youtube Channel's settings?
Thanks.


----------



## BIGBEAR2004

aeneas01 said:


> this is what worries me about lenticular alr screens, it's been the same with the few i've seen in person, they do much better in ambient light that non-alr screens, but when it comes to dark rooms they don't do as well as non-alr screens, in some cases not nearly as well as non-alr screens in the dark.
> 
> but i keep reading how much ust projector owners are liking them, again and again, so i find myself looking closely at them, in fact i've narrowed it down to two lenticular screens, they're already in the cart, i just have to click purchase, but i'm still hesitant... i guess i'm hoping someone will tell me that they look fantastic in the dark as well, and that videos don't reflect it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://vimeo.com/343987275
> 
> https://snowhitescreen.en.alibaba.c...tml?spm=a2700.icbuShop.41413.9.6a5e464fAiG3WO


According to everyone I asked who has a lenticular alr screen, they say the black levels and contrast are superior in a dark room. Also they say the calibration settings will be different, and comparing 2 different type of screens with the same settings and conditions is not fair.


----------



## BenPlace

I got my projector a couple days ago, I am reluctant to give a review because of my screen not working with an UST projector. I have a new screen I will be installing this weekend.
I can say it does work fine in 24fps with my Nvidia Shield. I have had some trouble getting the bottom of the screen squared away, it seems to go "in" at the bottom. I tried to keystone and still couldn't get it right. This might be due to how my screen is hanging. I will no more Sunday when I hang the new one.
Picture quality is well...amazing. I am coming from a BenQ ST 1080p projector and the difference in not only picture quality but also black levels is night and day.
It works fine with the adapter that came with it for the US. "******** opened it and threw it in the box" I still bought a step up power supply I am going to install with the screen so I feel more comfortable.
If anyone has any questions feel free to ask. 
Thanks,
Ben


----------



## dfenser

BenPlace said:


> I got my projector a couple days ago, I am reluctant to give a review because of my screen not working with an UST projector. I have a new screen I will be installing this weekend.
> I can say it does work fine in 24fps with my Nvidia Shield. I have had some trouble getting the bottom of the screen squared away, it seems to go "in" at the bottom. I tried to keystone and still couldn't get it right. This might be due to how my screen is hanging. I will no more Sunday when I hang the new one.
> Picture quality is well...amazing. I am coming from a BenQ ST 1080p projector and the difference in not only picture quality but also black levels is night and day.
> It works fine with the adapter that came with it for the US. "******** opened it and threw it in the box" I still bought a step up power supply I am going to install with the screen so I feel more comfortable.
> If anyone has any questions feel free to ask.
> Thanks,
> Ben


Have you tried 24fps content on a different device with any issues? I assume the shield is connected in 4k, right? Thanks!


----------



## BenPlace

dfenser said:


> Have you tried 24fps content on a different device with any issues? I assume the shield is connected in 4k, right? Thanks!


I only have the Shield hooked up to it. Yes it is 4K and I was testing 4K content at 24fps after setting the resolution to 24p. Looked smoother than my old projector.
I played Blue Planet episode 1 in 4K and it looked jaw dropping. I also tested some HDR content that looked washed out on my old projector because of the lack of HDR support and it looked great. You can see the colors switching to HDR as it started playing.


----------



## Mjzsakae

BenPlace said:


> I only have the Shield hooked up to it. Yes it is 4K and I was testing 4K content at 24fps after setting the resolution to 24p. Looked smoother than my old projector.
> 
> I played Blue Planet episode 1 in 4K and it looked jaw dropping. I also tested some HDR content that looked washed out on my old projector because of the lack of HDR support and it looked great. You can see the colors switching to HDR as it started playing.


Hey Ben, can I bother u to do some testing? The juddering is a big problem for me when watching movie scenes where it pans. My source is 4k 24fps movie played via USB connected directly to the projector.

Can you try playing from a USB drive with a 4k 24fps movie source connected directly via the projector's usb port and then do the same for the Nvidia's usb port and see if there is a difference/fix? If this can fix the judder issue, I would definately purchase a Nvidia shield!

BTW, what screen did u get?


----------



## BenPlace

Mjzsakae said:


> Hey Ben, can I bother u to do some testing? The juddering is a big problem for me when watching movie scenes where it pans. My source is 4k 24fps movie played via USB connected directly to the projector.
> 
> Can you try playing from a USB drive with a 4k 24fps movie source connected directly via the projector's usb port and then do the same for the Nvidia's usb port and see if there is a difference/fix? If this can fix the judder issue, I would definately purchase a Nvidia shield!
> 
> BTW, what screen did u get?


I will test this when I get home from work later today. I have heard the on board projector OS will not do 24p but I will test and verify.


----------



## BenPlace

OK I did what you asked for. It is going to be really hard to tell though because of my bad screen that creates the waves. I do think the 24p USB Shield is smoother by a small amount but neither of them have what I would describe as judder.

Plugged directly into the USB port on the projector.





Plugged into the port on the NVidia shield and switched resolution to 24p.





Video info:
Bitrate 67447 kbps
Width 3840
Height 2160
Aspect Ratio 1.78
Video Resolution 4K
Container MKV
Video Frame Rate 24p
Video Profile main 10

The screen I got was a Silver Ticket fixed frame (I couldn't afford anything expensive now and my theater is in a basement with no windows anyways) and I will be installing that on Sunday. I can do another demo then if you would like.


----------



## Mjzsakae

Thanks for sharing man.. Can't really tell from the videos u shared but it's ok.. The issue is like what Vincent from YouTube described when playing 24fps video.. He says the problem is because the projector is locked at 60fps and when u play 24fps video, it won't look smooth when panning or when there is too much action.. I guess I have to live with it till Xiaomi fix it which I doubt.. 

My alr screen is on the way, at China warehouse now.. The told me it can only be shipped by sea and not air.. Too big and heavy for air..


----------



## danwel

Just wanted to add some feedback in this thread around the 3D content on the PJ.

My source for the 3D content is rips using Plex server.

I had a couple of pairs of different glasses and found that one pair just wouldn't work at all but the Bobolov 3D glasses paired with ease to the PJ and worked fine.

On the whole i was left underwhelmed and perhaps as little bit disappointed with the 3D experience BUT the only thing i had to compare it to was a cinema experience and it was just no where near as good.

I tried a couple of films and then set the PJ 3D option to align the left and right images as that was the only option that did anything to my source. Normal movies just seemed to appear blurred with minimal 3D effect going on. I then tried animation movies which did seem to fair a lot better to the point where in my opinion a normal movie wasn't watchable yet the animation movies were very watchable.

what i will add to that is that i would like to try 3D again but this time with a dedicated 3D blu ray player and a disc to see if it fairs any better but short of me spending around $100 to do so and buying a refurbished panasonic player i don't see an option to test it. That said i am considering buying one to try but at the same time unsure if i will watch much 3D content as when i watched Rio 2 with my 2 boys they actually stopped half way through the movie and wanted it to be put back to normal 2D so kind of torn as to what to do as i really wanted the option of 3D and really wanted to like it but i can't help but feel the 3D side of the PJ is a bit of a non event BUT like i say that could well be my source.


----------



## Limp Fox

Anyone near or between Harrisburg, PA with one of these want to come over for a demo?  I'd love to see what this looks like on my over-priced 120" SI Black Diamond. Obviously doing a comparison against my pro-calibrated JVC X790R 4k eshift wouldn't exactly be fair, but I'm curious to see how it would do. I've loved the ideal of a short throw for years, but systems like the Sony were always well out of reach. Honestly, I bet this thing could boast better color than my current unit just do the fact of it's design and how close it sits to the screen. My JVC is excellent at night, but during the day I wish it was a tad brighter. Then again, these weren't really designed for non-AL rooms. 

Judd Nguyen


----------



## BenPlace

Mjzsakae said:


> Thanks for sharing man.. Can't really tell from the videos u shared but it's ok.. The issue is like what Vincent from YouTube described when playing 24fps video.. He says the problem is because the projector is locked at 60fps and when u play 24fps video, it won't look smooth when panning or when there is too much action.. I guess I have to live with it till Xiaomi fix it which I doubt..
> 
> My alr screen is on the way, at China warehouse now.. The told me it can only be shipped by sea and not air.. Too big and heavy for air..


Yea it is hard to tell with my screen jacked up. I will try to repeat this tomorrow night after setting the new screen up.


----------



## eziggy3

*Projector Settings*

Good news and bad news. The Good news is Vincent did provide settings as advertised in his YouTube video so he is true to his word.

The bad news is that he asked that I not share the settings or it will mess up his deal with ********.com. So sorry I can't share, I don't want to screw the guy over.


----------



## DrunkMonk

Hey guys, I've finally gotten mine and have a couple questions. I'm in the US and plugging it directly into the wall with the adapter. I have it booked up to an AV receiver with Apple TV 4k and a PS4 Pro. 

The Apple TV only goes up to 4K HDR at 30hz while the PS4 Pro says 4k is unsupported. 

Is there any way to get 4k HDR at 60hz on Apple TV and is there a way to get 4k on the PlayStation 4??

Totally lost. Thank you all!


----------



## BenPlace

eziggy3 said:


> Good news and bad news. The Good news is Vincent did provide settings as advertised in his YouTube video so he is true to his word.
> 
> The bad news is that he asked that I not share the settings or it will mess up his deal with ********.com. So sorry I can't share, I don't want to screw the guy over.


Can you tell us if the settings improve the quality?


----------



## BenPlace

DrunkMonk said:


> Hey guys, I've finally gotten mine and have a couple questions. I'm in the US and plugging it directly into the wall with the adapter. I have it booked up to an AV receiver with Apple TV 4k and a PS4 Pro.
> 
> The Apple TV only goes up to 4K HDR at 30hz while the PS4 Pro says 4k is unsupported.
> 
> Is there any way to get 4k HDR at 60hz on Apple TV and is there a way to get 4k on the PlayStation 4??
> 
> Totally lost. Thank you all!


Did you change the input settings on the projector to HDMI 2.0?
When you go to the correct input, hit the button with the 3 lines on it on the remote and go to display settings, HDMI 2.0 and set it to on.


----------



## eziggy3

BenPlace said:


> Can you tell us if the settings improve the quality?


I will when I finally get the projector setup. I am having my movie room redone and it won't be ready for a couple of weeks.


----------



## DrunkMonk

BenPlace said:


> Did you change the input settings on the projector to HDMI 2.0?
> When you go to the correct input, hit the button with the 3 lines on it on the remote and go to display settings, HDMI 2.0 and set it to on.


Oh. my. god. I cannot believe this. After buying different HDMI cables n **** and going nuts for over a week, it was right there all this time. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!


----------



## BenPlace

DrunkMonk said:


> Oh. my. god. I cannot believe this. After buying different HDMI cables n **** and going nuts for over a week, it was right there all this time. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!


Glad it fixed it for you. I am not sure why they don't have that on as the default.
Have you done any reviews yet?


----------



## DrunkMonk

BenPlace said:


> Glad it fixed it for you. I am not sure why they don't have that on as the default.
> Have you done any reviews yet?


I don't really know how to do reviews. All I can say is that it looks amazing to me, the wife and kids and all of our guests. It's in a fully light controlled room and even at 180 inches, it's stunning (now that I got the 4k worked out). It is many many times better than my previous LG PF1000U ust and I really wonder how it would be with Vincent Teoh's settings. I bought it before I saw his review so missed out on getting the deal with his settings. If anyone can give a review of how his settings are, and if they do indeed make the picture better, I wonder if he'd sell it.

One thing to note, and it just may be that I screwed up, but I bought some really expensive ALR paint and while I was setting it up, I painted a portion of the wall to see the difference and for some reason, the ALR screen paint seemed to just make the whites darker. So my wife went over it painting it white and it is much better. I don't know if it's because there's very little to no light in the room or what. Maybe I painted it on wrong? Not sure. What's your experience with ALR paint/screens? I can't imagine it getting better than it is but I want to get the best I can, so.


----------



## BenPlace

For some reason I am having trouble getting a square screen, it seems to go in at the bottom. I have no keystoning on.
Did you have any trouble getting a square picture?
I have no experience with ALR paint or screens.


----------



## DrunkMonk

BenPlace said:


> For some reason I am having trouble getting a square screen, it seems to go in at the bottom. I have no keystoning on.
> Did you have any trouble getting a square picture?
> I have no experience with ALR paint or screens.


I have an annoying curve at the top right but it's the wall, not the projector. The only reason I know it's the wall is because I've had other projectors and it's the same f'ing curve. I would have thought it was the projector if I hadn't had a different projector before. Maybe check and see if it's your screen or wall by trying it on a different wall to see if the problem still persists?


----------



## aeneas01

BenPlace said:


> Can you tell us if the settings improve the quality?


yeah, that's of course the 5 dollar question...

quite honesty, his example of improved image quality due his calibration settings shown in the youtube video didn't do much for me, in fact to my eyes the image looks considerably worse after his calibration, especially the hues, of course maybe it's my monitor...

but that's just me, a guy who many years ago spent hundreds to get my large rptv professionally calibrated, it was an impressive 3+ hour process, the equipment and software used struck me as so cutting edge, but when everything was finished i was very underwhelmed, so much so that i ended up resetting and/or adjusting most of the settings the calibrator made... anyway, all of that said, i'd still like to check out vincent's settings, regardless if i ended up using them or not, but still haven't heard back from him.

https://vimeo.com/345241844


----------



## BIGBEAR2004

If you had the option to pick a 120 inch ALR type screen and placing the LCR speakers underneath it, or a 150 inch acoustic transparent woven fabric screen and placing the speakers behind the screen, with the option to 100% control the lighting in the room depending on preference which one would you pick for this projector?


----------



## DrunkMonk

BIGBEAR2004 said:


> If you had the option to pick a 120 inch ALR type screen and placing the LCR speakers underneath it, or a 150 inch acoustic transparent woven fabric screen and placing the speakers behind the screen, with the option to 100% control the lighting in the room depending on preference which one would you pick for this projector?


The 150 inch with speakers behind. I painted a portion of my wall with ALR screen paint and it seemed to mess with the whites. I'm not sure if I messed up or what but the projector is much better on white. The brightness makes the blacks look black to us. But I as I have already dropped the money on the paint, I want to paint a board with it and stick it up to compare one final time, but I'm pretty sure it won't make a difference. 

If you have full light control like I do, I don't see the need for an ALR screen. That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## Mjzsakae

Limp Fox said:


> Anyone near or between Harrisburg, PA with one of these want to come over for a demo?  I'd love to see what this looks like on my over-priced 120" SI Black Diamond. Obviously doing a comparison against my pro-calibrated JVC X790R 4k eshift wouldn't exactly be fair, but I'm curious to see how it would do. I've loved the ideal of a short throw for years, but systems like the Sony were always well out of reach. Honestly, I bet this thing could boast better color than my current unit just do the fact of it's design and how close it sits to the screen. My JVC is excellent at night, but during the day I wish it was a tad brighter. Then again, these weren't really designed for non-AL rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> Judd Nguyen


Isn't Black Diamond for long throw? I think it will look awful man.. If it works, SI would have advertised it for UST and not created a totally new screen type.. Haha..


----------



## jeff9n

DrunkMonk said:


> I don't really know how to do reviews. All I can say is that it looks amazing to me, the wife and kids and all of our guests. It's in a fully light controlled room and even at 180 inches, it's stunning (now that I got the 4k worked out). It is many many times better than my previous LG PF1000U ust and I really wonder how it would be with Vincent Teoh's settings. I bought it before I saw his review so missed out on getting the deal with his settings. If anyone can give a review of how his settings are, and if they do indeed make the picture better, I wonder if he'd sell it.
> 
> One thing to note, and it just may be that I screwed up, but I bought some really expensive ALR paint and while I was setting it up, I painted a portion of the wall to see the difference and for some reason, the ALR screen paint seemed to just make the whites darker. So my wife went over it painting it white and it is much better. I don't know if it's because there's very little to no light in the room or what. Maybe I painted it on wrong? Not sure. What's your experience with ALR paint/screens? I can't imagine it getting better than it is but I want to get the best I can, so.


Hi. If I understand correctly, you are able to project the image on a 180-in diagonal screen?
The reason I ask is because the projector is rated for up to 150-in screen.


----------



## Mjzsakae

aeneas01 said:


> yeah, that's of course the 5 dollar question...
> 
> quite honesty, his example of improved image quality due his calibration settings shown in the youtube video didn't do much for me, in fact to me eyes the image looks considerably worse, especially the hues, of course maybe it's my monitor...


^5 man.. I feel the same.. I think the image before looks more natural.. Haha..


----------



## Mjzsakae

jeff9n said:


> Hi. If I understand correctly, you are able to project the image on a 180-in diagonal screen?
> 
> The reason I ask is because the projector is rated for up to 150-in screen.


That's just a recommendation man by the manufacturer but there is nothing stopping u from projecting bigger as long as u have the space under controlled lighting..

Imagine they advertise upto 1000" and u complain the image looks dark and pixelated.. Haha


----------



## Mjzsakae

DrunkMonk said:


> The 150 inch with speakers behind. I painted a portion of my wall with ALR screen paint and it seemed to mess with the whites. I'm not sure if I messed up or what but the projector is much better on white. The brightness makes the blacks look black to us. But I as I have already dropped the money on the paint, I want to paint a board with it and stick it up to compare one final time, but I'm pretty sure it won't make a difference.
> 
> If you have full light control like I do, I don't see the need for an ALR screen. That's just my 2 cents.


Did u get your paint from this guy? LUMINOUS 4K Screen Paint?

Personally I think screen paint only changes the color, will make it look better definitely when lights out but I am offended when people say it's ALR..

If u look at ALR screen technics, the screen is never flat.. There is always some material there to absorb/block and reflect light certain directions.. It doesn't make sense for paints.. The surface is still flat after painting and the paint would never know which light source is from the projector and which light source is from the ambient.. Right?


----------



## Mjzsakae

BenPlace said:


> For some reason I am having trouble getting a square screen, it seems to go in at the bottom. I have no keystoning on.
> 
> Did you have any trouble getting a square picture?
> 
> I have no experience with ALR paint or screens.


Hey Ben, I unmounted my projector from the ceiling.. My floor is not flat and so is my wall.. This is the best I can get without keystone correction..


----------



## aeneas01

Mjzsakae said:


> That's just a recommendation man by the manufacturer but there is nothing stopping u from projecting bigger as long as u have the space under controlled lighting..
> 
> Imagine they advertise upto 1000" and u complain the image looks dark and pixelated.. Haha


i don't think it's just a recommendation, ust projectors have curved mirrors which can cause image bowing / fisheye at an excessive distance...


----------



## aeneas01

BIGBEAR2004 said:


> According to everyone I asked who has a lenticular alr screen, they say the black levels and contrast are superior in a dark room. Also they say the calibration settings will be different, and comparing 2 different type of screens with the same settings and conditions is not fair.


i agree, probably not fair to compare a lenticular alr screen with a white screen using the same projector settings, then again isn't that what the alr manufacturers and alr owners do in youtube (and other) vids when showing the strengths of lenticular screens? you know, tape several different swatches on a screen for comparison and declare a winner?

whatever the case, very encouraging to hear that you've been told black levels and contrast are superior in dark rooms because i have a lenticular screen on the way, unfortunately that's not been the case when i've seen them in person in the past, just hoping the pj's weren't optimally adjusted for the screen, have you ever seen one in person?


----------



## Mjzsakae

aeneas01 said:


> i don't think it's just a recommendation, ust projectors have curved mirrors which can cause image bowing / fisheye at an excessive distance...







Yeah. Maybe, but I don't think anyone would go as big as that.. Unless your name is Linus.. 

He definately goes far far beyond the recommendation..


----------



## qoopy

Mjzsakae said:


> https://youtu.be/uGSfliYZO-Q
> 
> Yeah. Maybe, but I don't think anyone would go as big as that.. Unless your name is Linus..
> 
> He definately goes far far beyond the recommendation..



Oh dear, I love this boy.


----------



## BIGBEAR2004

aeneas01 said:


> i agree, probably not fair to compare a lenticular alr screen with a white screen using the same projector settings, then again isn't that what the alr manufacturers and alr owners do in youtube (and other) vids when showing the strengths of lenticular screens? you know, tape several different swatches on a screen for comparison and declare a winner?
> 
> whatever the case, very encouraging to hear that you've been told black levels and contrast are superior in dark rooms because i have a lenticular screen on the way, unfortunately that's not been the case when i've seen them in person in the past, just hoping the pj's weren't optimally adjusted for the screen, have you ever seen one in person?


Here is a review of the Xiaomi 4K laser projector on ALR PET Crystal screen. The reviewer also swears that the image quality is outstanding with a PET ALR screen even in the dark in comparison to a white background. I personally have not seen one yet in the dark, but that will change soon.





.


----------



## danwel

To be honest the projector performs in my opinion really quite well on just a white background. it does however perform better on the ALR screen but you have to weigh up if the extra 20% performance increase is worth the expense.


----------



## aeneas01

BIGBEAR2004 said:


> Here is a review of the Xiaomi 4K laser projector on ALR PET Crystal screen. The reviewer also swears that the image quality is outstanding with a PET ALR screen even in the dark in comparison to a white background. I personally have not seen one yet in the dark, but that will change soon.


yep, no shortage of vids showing the merits of lenticular alr screens, prob is it's pretty much impossible to find a side-by-side comparison to a white screen in a completely dark room... in the case of hdr, brightness, color saturation and pop is a must for best hdr results (great hdr is tough to get out of any projector, they simply can't compete with hdr tvs), so the last thing you want is a screen that could dim brightness and pop, which alr screens can do.



danwel said:


> To be honest the projector performs in my opinion really quite well on just a white background. it does however perform better on the ALR screen but you have to weigh up if the extra 20% performance increase is worth the expense.


if you watch in ambient light a lot then i would say the "increased performance" is a heck of a lot more than 20%... a ust on a white screen can look outstanding in perfectly dark rooms, but like all other projectors they become very washed out in ambient light... in fact that's the only reason i purchased a lenticular alr screen (should be here by the end of next week), because my use will often include ambient light viewing... if 80%-90%+ of my viewing was going to be in a completely dark room, i wouldn't opt for any alr screen over a white screen.


----------



## aeneas01

Mjzsakae said:


> https://youtu.be/uGSfliYZO-Q
> 
> Yeah. Maybe, but I don't think anyone would go as big as that.. Unless your name is Linus..
> 
> He definately goes far far beyond the recommendation..


that was the first 4k hdr projector i purchased, lived with it a couple of weeks but in the end returned it, for several reasons.... i will say tho, it was considerably brighter than the xiaomi mijia, in fact i'm still a bit surprised that the xiaomi isn't brighter....

that said, i just rooted my mijia, pretty much all of the chinese stuff has been removed, and the stock google tv launcher (think nvidia shield) has replaced the launcher that came with the projector... anyway the root gives you access to the projector's "engineering menu", which appears to be the projector's service menu, where you can increase brightest (much more than the few settings in the standard menu) plus re-set a host of other stock parameters, gonna play with these a bit...


----------



## Mjzsakae

aeneas01 said:


> that was the first 4k hdr projector i purchased, lived with it a couple of weeks but in the end returned it, for several reasons.... i will say tho, it was considerably brighter than the xiaomi mijia, in fact i'm still a bit surprised that the xiaomi isn't brighter....


Yeah.. I saw the xda root guide.. Going to try it out myself once I mount the new screen and projector mount..

I still can't believe all those expensive projectors don't have a hdmi arc port.. Ridiculous..


----------



## aeneas01

Mjzsakae said:


> Yeah.. I saw the xda root guide.. Going to try it out myself once I mount the new screen and projector mount..
> 
> I still can't believe all those expensive projectors don't have a hdmi arc port.. Ridiculous..


here's a poor quality vid i just made that shows what the 4k mijia looks like after root, with google apps/services installed, i'm projecting on my office wall with all of the office lights tuned on, i.e. it's a bright room, so i wasn't going for pj performance in this vid (altho the image looks a heck of lot better in person!), just wanted to show what it looks like with root.

that said, one thing that's disappointing is that it appears that this projector pj doesn't support 4k hdr internally, so the gui is1080p max and if you try to stream youtube the max quality setting that's available is 1080p... not sure what this is all about given that the android version installed on this pj (6.0.1 marshmallow) which i believe should support 4k hdr app streaming?

https://vimeo.com/345309674


----------



## DrunkMonk

Mjzsakae said:


> aeneas01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that was the first 4k hdr projector i purchased, lived with it a couple of weeks but in the end returned it, for several reasons.... i will say tho, it was considerably brighter than the xiaomi mijia, in fact i'm still a bit surprised that the xiaomi isn't brighter....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.. I saw the xda root guide.. Going to try it out myself once I mount the new screen and projector mount..
> 
> I still can't believe all those expensive projectors don't have a hdmi arc port.. Ridiculous..
Click to expand...




aeneas01 said:


> Mjzsakae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.. I saw the xda root guide.. Going to try it out myself once I mount the new screen and projector mount..
> 
> I still can't believe all those expensive projectors don't have a hdmi arc port.. Ridiculous..
> 
> 
> 
> here's a poor quality vid i just made that shows what the 4k mijia looks like after root, with google apps/services installed, i'm projecting on my office wall with all of the office lights tuned on, i.e. it's a bright room, so i wasn't going for pj performance in this vid (altho the image looks a heck of lot better in person!), just wanted to show what it looks like with root.
> 
> that said, one thing that's disappointing is that it appears that this projector pj doesn't support 4k hdr internally, so the gui is1080p max and if you try to stream youtube the max quality setting that's available is 1080p... not sure what this is all about given that the android version installed on this pj (6.0.1 marshmallow) which i believe should support 4k hdr app streaming?
> 
> https://vimeo.com/345309674
Click to expand...

Were you able to increase the brightness? How'd it look?


----------



## Mjzsakae

aeneas01 said:


> that said, one thing that's disappointing is that it appears that this projector pj doesn't support 4k hdr internally, so the gui is1080p max and if you try to stream youtube the max quality setting that's available is 1080p... not sure what this is all about given that the android version installed on this pj (6.0.1 marshmallow) which i believe should support 4k hdr app streaming?
> 
> https://vimeo.com/345309674


Oh man.. .. 4K YouTube is the only thing I am looking forward to.. Is there a 4K YouTube apk available that we can install? Haha.. Force it to stream 4k!


----------



## aeneas01

DrunkMonk said:


> Were you able to increase the brightness? How'd it look?


won't be playing around with any of the service menu settings until my screen arrives and i've mounted the pj... right now the projector is just on the floor in my office, with the image cast on a wall, so i can easily root it and check out / test different apps and options for now.

here are the service menu settings, including the settings currently used by spocky12 [xxx] who created the root tutorial and app for tweaking the projector, his work can be found at the xda forum:

https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/app-xiaomi-mi-laser-projector-tools-t3851755

Projector information
Brightness [1541]
DLP vendor name [APPO]
Production Week [1812]
Contrast ratio [3828]
Brightness Uniformity [940]
Serial Number
Color coordinates [r:860 g:860 b:860 x:283 y:302]

Solid color (android)
displays a solid color (using android system)

Solid color (projector)
 Displays a solid color (native)

Other image test (android)
Ddisplays a gradient (using android system)

Other image test (projector)
Displays a gradient (native)

Color wheel delay
 When incorrectly set, this can lead to posterization issues (gradients become unnatural and tend to display large uniform areas) [490] 

Save color wheel delay to Android

 Image mode : change the screen light intensity
Standard
Highlight
Energy saving

Temperature monitoring
Ambient temperature [31]
Color wheel [52]
Laser temperature channel 1 [60]
Laser temperature channel 2 [61]

Model name [MiProjA1]

Human body induction
Enables/disables IR sensor that disable image when coming close to the laser

Save information to projector

DLP version
[major:1, minor:2, patch:5]

3D
(when modified, need to restart to take effect) -> enable/disable 3d﻿ support


----------



## Limp Fox

Mjzsakae said:


> Isn't Black Diamond for long throw? I think it will look awful man.. If it works, SI would have advertised it for UST and not created a totally new screen type.. Haha..


I didn't think about that, I have the traditional long throw screen, BUT when I was purchasing mine they did have ones for short throws. They were pairing it with the ever so sexy, Sony VPL-GTZ1. I believe they have some youtube videos with it.


----------



## DrunkMonk

jeff9n said:


> Hi. If I understand correctly, you are able to project the image on a 180-in diagonal screen?
> The reason I ask is because the projector is rated for up to 150-in screen.


Yep. At 180 inches, the picture still looks pretty god dang good. I'm not sure about going any bigger than that though.


----------



## DrunkMonk

Mjzsakae said:


> Did u get your paint from this guy? LUMINOUS 4K Screen Paint?
> 
> Personally I think screen paint only changes the color, will make it look better definitely when lights out but I am offended when people say it's ALR..
> 
> If u look at ALR screen technics, the screen is never flat.. There is always some material there to absorb/block and reflect light certain directions.. It doesn't make sense for paints.. The surface is still flat after painting and the paint would never know which light source is from the projector and which light source is from the ambient.. Right?


Yes, I did get his paint and now that you say this, that makes a lot of sense. I'm very satisfied with the image on a white wall with full light control but I want to get the most out of it, so which screen would you suggest and what's the largest size available? 

Thank you!


----------



## jeff9n

DrunkMonk said:


> Yep. At 180 inches, the picture still looks pretty god dang good. I'm not sure about going any bigger than that though.


After some adult beverages, everything looks dang good.  

Now I plan to build a larger projector screen using Carl White material. Thank you for the info!


----------



## Mjzsakae

DrunkMonk said:


> Yes, I did get his paint and now that you say this, that makes a lot of sense. I'm very satisfied with the image on a white wall with full light control but I want to get the most out of it, so which screen would you suggest and what's the largest size available?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


I am new to all these man.. Haha.. Not sure if u want to take advise from me.. 

Based on what I read online, it make sense to get a white screen if you don't need ALR and have a light controlled room.. A light grey screen if u want deeper blacks.. Anything with gain 1.0 or higher should be considered as well since u are going bigger than the recommended screen size.. You wouldn't want to lose light from the projector on the screen material you are using.. You just need a flat screen.. Maybe u can check out Carl White material like what Jeff mentioned.. Don't blame me though, I am a logical person who derive thoughts by common sense.. 

The screen paint guy sounds like a sc"m.. Initially I was going to buy from him as well until I do more research and the more it doesn't make sense.. I am surprise no one flagged him out, it's not cheap.. He gives screen paint a bad name..


----------



## aeneas01

Mjzsakae said:


> Oh man.. .. 4K YouTube is the only thing I am looking forward to.. Is there a 4K YouTube apk available that we can install? Haha.. Force it to stream 4k!


i just posted about this at xda:

-----------------------------

ok, so after successfully rooting my 4k (batman) and playing around with a bunch of different settings and app apks, it appears that the gui can't be upscaled to 4k and that none of the local streaming apps (youtube for example) from within the projector, i.e. native / internal apps, can stream at anything higher than 1080p.

so my question is, was this the case before rooting? i ask because i didn't bother to see if i could stream from the chinese stock gui at 4k / hdr before i rooted my projector... of course i can't read chinese so i couldn't install youtube or netflix before rooting and test it, but the chinese streaming video apps i did try all seemed to be conspicuously 1080p at best, i.e. nothing was upscaled to 4k as far as i could tell.

if that's the case it begs the question: why include a tv launcher interface at all on a 4k hdr projector if it can't be displayed at 4k, or used to stream 4k hdr? why not just go the typical projector route and have a gui that just features hdmi selection and projector / image settings, why waste processing power on a tv launcher and apps that won't display at 4k?

anyway, this is very disappointing, and i can't imagine why any 4k (batman) owner would even want to bother with the projector's gui, rooted or otherwise, when they can get 4k / hdr streaming from external sources via the hdmi input(s).

-----------------------------


----------



## danwel

aeneas01 said:


> i just posted about this at xda:
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> ok, so after successfully rooting my 4k (batman) and playing around with a bunch of different settings and app apks, it appears that the gui can't be upscaled to 4k and that none of the local streaming apps (youtube for example) from within the projector, i.e. native / internal apps, can stream at anything higher than 1080p.
> 
> so my question is, was this the case before rooting? i ask because i didn't bother to see if i could stream from the chinese stock gui at 4k / hdr before i rooted my projector... of course i can't read chinese so i couldn't install youtube or netflix before rooting and test it, but the chinese streaming video apps i did try all seemed to be conspicuously 1080p at best, i.e. nothing was upscaled to 4k as far as i could tell.
> 
> if that's the case it begs the question: why include a tv launcher interface at all on a 4k hdr projector if it can't be displayed at 4k, or used to stream 4k hdr? why not just go the typical projector route and have a gui that just features hdmi selection and projector / image settings, why waste processing power on a tv launcher and apps that won't display at 4k?
> 
> anyway, this is very disappointing, and i can't imagine why any 4k (batman) owner would even want to bother with the projector's gui, rooted or otherwise, when they can get 4k / hdr streaming from external sources via the hdmi input(s).
> 
> -----------------------------


Interesting feedback and today i have been looking at the possibility of rooting mine but i genuinely have no reason to do so as i use Apple TV 4K as my media server and won't be uploading any apps to the PJ so i think with that and your comments in mind i will probably leave it as is for now at least


----------



## Mjzsakae

aeneas01 said:


> i just posted about this at xda:
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> anyway, this is very disappointing, and i can't imagine why any 4k (batman) owner would even want to bother with the projector's gui, rooted or otherwise, when they can get 4k / hdr streaming from external sources via the hdmi input(s).
> 
> -----------------------------


Haha.. According to earlier post in this thread, YouTube is in 1080p before root.. YouTube is not suppose to be there anyway.. Our sets are for China.. No Google support.. Expected.. Anything extra is a bonus..  When global verison is available, I believe 4k YouTube will be built in by then.. Guess I will stick to my chrome cast ultra for now till the next release of the Nvidia Shield TV.. 

People who root their projectors are usually those people who can't stand the Chinese home screens with all those BS they can't use.. Haha..



danwel said:


> Interesting feedback and today i have been looking at the possibility of rooting mine but i genuinely have no reason to do so as i use Apple TV 4K as my media server and won't be uploading any apps to the PJ so i think with that and your comments in mind i will probably leave it as is for now at least


I won't be rooting as well.. ^5


----------



## aeneas01

Mjzsakae said:


> People who root their projectors are usually those people who can't stand the Chinese home screens with all those BS they can't use.. Haha..


well by rooting you gain access to the service menu which opens up many more image settings than the very basic stock settings... with root you can also enable adb debugging which can allow you to do many things, including backing up your system.

anyway, i think you may have missed the point of my post - it strikes me as odd that a 4k hdr projector would have a gui tv launcher pre-installed that wasn't capable of taking advantage of the projector's 4k hdr capabilities, why not just provide a typical projector interface as opposed to loading a bunch system hungry stuff at boot?



danwel said:


> Interesting feedback and today i have been looking at the possibility of rooting mine but i genuinely have no reason to do so as i use Apple TV 4K as my media server and won't be uploading any apps to the PJ so i think with that and your comments in mind i will probably leave it as is for now at least


not sure if you've taken the time to scroll through the pre-installed stock chinese gui, but if you haven't it's an absolute monster of a gui that continues for pages and pages and pages, and it's loaded with a ton of ads bloatware.

personally i get why folks would not want to root their pj, if i hadn't rooted many other devices in the past i probably wouldn't have bothered... however in the case of the mijia 4k projector you don't have to root it in order to get rid of the chinese gui and bloatware, and install a different (simple) launcher, you just have to install the projector tool apk in the xda thread, if you get bored you should give it a try (assuming you're comfortable doing this sort of stuff).


----------



## danwel

you're right it has so much bloatware and maybe nice to get rid of some but that said i have mine set up so it automatically defaults to the hdmi with xbox attached to it so when my son turns PJ and xbox on it is there for him so i miss the chineese screen altogether. the only time i see it is if i need to select the apple tv source


----------



## Mjzsakae

I am not into hdr, 3d etc.. I just need 4k and a big screen.. That's it..  I will root when they get 4k YouTube is available..


----------



## aeneas01

danwel said:


> you're right it has so much bloatware and maybe nice to get rid of some but that said i have mine set up so it automatically defaults to the hdmi with xbox attached to it so when my son turns PJ and xbox on it is there for him so i miss the chineese screen altogether. the only time i see it is if i need to select the apple tv source


and that's exactly what i'm planning to do when i finish setting everything up, boot right into hdmi-1 and bypass the pj's gui completely, but as i wait for my screen to arrive and now that my pj isn't mounted yet, i thought i would get to know the pj a bit in terms of its software and tweaking capabilities.

plus, a short while ago i decided to give the zidoo box a try (ended up not being for me) but the experience led me down the minimalist os path which folks love about the zidoo (it doesn't load a google-like hungry gui / launcher that requires a bunch of stuff to run in the background, stuff that needs to be constantly, automatically updated), so i thought i would see if i could do something similar with the pj's gui, make it as lean and mean as possible.

hey, btw, i still haven't hooked up hdmi sources to the pj yet, still finalizing a few things on my htpc, but i was wondering about this "set the projector's hdmi input to 2.0" i keep hearing about, something about the using "the three little dots" iirc, can you elaborate a bit on this, i.e. where this setting is located, etc.? thanks!


----------



## aeneas01

Mjzsakae said:


> I am not into hdr, 3d etc.. I just need 4k and a big screen.. That's it..  I will root when they get 4k YouTube is available..


yeah, i've never been into 3d, at the theater or at home, so whatever quirks this pj has with 3d doesn't matter to me in the least... but why root "when they get 4k youtube"? why not just use an external source? also, how can you not be into hdr? it absolutely rocks if done right!


----------



## Mjzsakae

aeneas01 said:


> yeah, i've never been into 3d, at the theater or at home, so whatever quirks this pj has with 3d doesn't matter to me in the least... but why root "when they get 4k youtube"? why not just use an external source? also, how can you not be into hdr? it absolutely rocks if done right!


I don't want my bedroom to look messy with cables and TV boxes everywhere..  I am using Chromecast ultra now for 4k YouTube.. Very sleak device.. If they can get YouTube 4k to work, I can sell the chromecast and just have 1 device that fulfill all my needs.. I even sold my Samsung K950 soundbar and bought a Wemax S1 Subwoofer to keep things simple..  My room is small.. I don't need big sound, I just want big 4k screen.. Haha


----------



## BenPlace

aeneas01 said:


> and that's exactly what i'm planning to do when i finish setting everything up, boot right into hdmi-1 and bypass the pj's gui completely, but as i wait for my screen to arrive and now that my pj isn't mounted yet, i thought i would get to know the pj a bit in terms of its software and tweaking capabilities.
> 
> plus, a short while ago i decided to give the zidoo box a try (ended up not being for me) but the experience led me down the minimalist os path which folks love about the zidoo (it doesn't load a google-like hungry gui / launcher that requires a bunch of stuff to run in the background, stuff that needs to be constantly, automatically updated), so i thought i would see if i could do something similar with the pj's gui, make it as lean and mean as possible.
> 
> hey, btw, i still haven't hooked up hdmi sources to the pj yet, still finalizing a few things on my htpc, but i was wondering about this "set the projector's hdmi input to 2.0" i keep hearing about, something about the using "the three little dots" iirc, can you elaborate a bit on this, i.e. where this setting is located, etc.? thanks!


Once you hook up an external source to one of your inputs, once you switch to it, you will want to hit the button on the remote with the 3 lines. It will bring up a menu. Go to display HDMI and set HDMI 2.0 to ON. It only needs done once unless you switch input devices in the future.


----------



## BenPlace

Update
I got my new Silver Tickets screen yesterday. I got it all framed out with the help of my brother, put the screen on the frame and attached the 56 individual springs (A huge pain in the butt)
Stood up my screen and realized it was the wrong one! I meant to order the 120 inch and instead got the 135 inch. I was able to make it fit (There was no way I was taking that thing back apart) But the projector screen will not fill out the frame because I cannot raise the screen high enough. I did measure and was able to get it to 127inches.
The screen now and the projector is AMAZING. I watched Pet Sematary in 4k last night and it looked great.
I will get some videos put together tonight. Let me know if any of you want to see something specific or need a question answered.
Thanks!


----------



## mr stroke

So I am in a pitch black room (Flat black paint on every wall including ceilings, zero light) that I used to used for my front projector. Can I just use a normal white fixed screen . like-

STR-169135 Silver Ticket 4K Ultra HD Ready Cinema Format (6 Piece Fixed Frame) Projector Screen (16:9, 135", White Material)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DGW15NU/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A330XBNPFIPBVL&th=1


Or will this projector require a special screen like the " Viewsonic BCP120 for UST projectors "


----------



## BenPlace

mr stroke said:


> So I am in a pitch black room (Flat black paint on every wall including ceilings, zero light) that I used to used for my front projector. Can I just use a normal white fixed screen . like-
> 
> STR-169135 Silver Ticket 4K Ultra HD Ready Cinema Format (6 Piece Fixed Frame) Projector Screen (16:9, 135", White Material)
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DGW15NU/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A330XBNPFIPBVL&th=1
> 
> 
> Or will this projector require a special screen like the " Viewsonic BCP120 for UST projectors "


That is the exact screen I put in yesterday except for mine is acoustically transparent so I can have my speakers behind the screen. Looks incredible. I am also in a basement with no windows or light.


----------



## mr stroke

BenPlace said:


> That is the exact screen I put in yesterday except for mine is acoustically transparent so I can have my speakers behind the screen. Looks incredible. I am also in a basement with no windows or light.


perfect ill order it now!

curious I was going to order a 135" screen but you say you had troubles getting it to fill 135"? how low did the projector need to be for 135"?


----------



## BenPlace

mr stroke said:


> perfect ill order it now!
> 
> curious I was going to order a 135" screen but you say you had troubles getting it to fill 135"? how low did the projector need to be for 135"?


It needs to be higher off the ground. I have a vent that runs all the way down the center of my room, so it had to sit under that. I am at work, I can get a measurement for you tonight if you would like.


----------



## mr stroke

BenPlace said:


> It needs to be higher off the ground. I have a vent that runs all the way down the center of my room, so it had to sit under that. I am at work, I can get a measurement for you tonight if you would like.


yes please. I think I can make it work as at 135" as there is a 18-24" shelf on the ground were some equipment is already stored that I should be able to use. I guess I can order both 120+135" and return one.


----------



## mr stroke

BenPlace said:


> It needs to be higher off the ground. I have a vent that runs all the way down the center of my room, so it had to sit under that. I am at work, I can get a measurement for you tonight if you would like.


yes please. I think I can make it work as at 135" as there is a 18-24" shelf on the ground were some equipment is already stored that I should be able to use. I guess I can order both 120+135" and return one.


----------



## BenPlace

mr stroke said:


> yes please. I think I can make it work as at 135" as there is a 18-24" shelf on the ground were some equipment is already stored that I should be able to use. I guess I can order both 120+135" and return one.


Wait until I get home and measure. I can measure from the floor up to where the bottom of mine projects.


----------



## mr stroke

BenPlace said:


> It needs to be higher off the ground. I have a vent that runs all the way down the center of my room, so it had to sit under that. I am at work, I can get a measurement for you tonight if you would like.


Curious: how is the "fake 4k" on this projector ?
I am coming from a Sony 85" 900F 4k TV & Oppo 203 UHD player.. I am pretty sensitive to resolution using a 4k TV and 5K monitor daily. I will be sitting about 9ft back from a 135" screen so hopefully the Faux 4k looks decent


----------



## Nihar P

mr stroke said:


> perfect ill order it now!
> 
> 
> 
> curious I was going to order a 135" screen but you say you had troubles getting it to fill 135"? how low did the projector need to be for 135"?


Probably this will help give an estimate...


----------



## BenPlace

Nihar P said:


> Probably this will help give an estimate...


Perfect, thank you!


----------



## BenPlace

OK, here is Ready Player one without the waves on my new screen, recorded using my Samsung Galaxy S10+.






And Blue Planet showing off the colors.


----------



## mr stroke

BenPlace said:


> OK, here is Ready Player one without the waves on my new screen, recorded using my Samsung Galaxy S10+.
> 
> https://youtu.be/rOolXP2fnJk
> 
> And Blue Planet showing off the colors.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Eh-nkAVeHWw




Curious how this compares to "True 4k" 
Do you happen to have a real 4k TV to compare too ? is the faux 4k even noticeable ?


----------



## BenPlace

mr stroke said:


> Curious how this compares to "True 4k"
> Do you happen to have a real 4k TV to compare too ? is the faux 4k even noticeable ?


I don't know what you mean by faux 4k. The projector is native 4K.
Yes I have a 75 inch Samsung 4K TV and the picture is close, the colors are actually better on the projector.


----------



## mr stroke

BenPlace said:


> mr stroke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious how this compares to "True 4k"
> Do you happen to have a real 4k TV to compare too ? is the faux 4k even noticeable ?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you mean by faux 4k. The projector is native 4K.
> Yes I have a 75 inch Samsung 4K TV and the picture is close, the colors are actually better on the projector.
Click to expand...


I believe this is a single-chip 1080p DLP w/pixel-shift ? (Could be wrong though?)

AFAIK It uses shifting to achieve a 4K signal ? 
(If you cant tell at 135” then I guess the tech works lol)


----------



## Nihar P

BenPlace said:


> OK, here is Ready Player one without the waves on my new screen, recorded using my Samsung Galaxy S10+.
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/rOolXP2fnJk
> 
> 
> 
> And Blue Planet showing off the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Eh-nkAVeHWw


Looking nice .. However, the Blue Planet video has been blocked by BBC Studios on copyright grounds. They were pretty quick to notice & block it there


----------



## Nihar P

mr stroke said:


> I believe this is a single-chip 1080p DLP w/pixel-shift ? (Could be wrong though?)
> 
> AFAIK It uses shifting to achieve a 4K signal ?
> (If you cant tell at 135” then I guess the tech works lol)


Yea, this is a wobulated 4k image. Not native 4k.. Although it supports native 4k input, it doesn't support native 4k output. However, I reckon you still shouldn't be able to make out any visible noticeable difference till atleast 150 inches. They wouldn't have advertised otherwise..


----------



## danwel

Nihar P said:


> Yea, this is a wobulated 4k image. Not native 4k.. Although it supports native 4k input, it doesn't support native 4k output. However, I reckon you still shouldn't be able to make out any visible noticeable difference till atleast 150 inches. They wouldn't have advertised otherwise..


The 4K youtube clips and movie trailers i have watched looked spot on to my untrained eyes


----------



## BenPlace

Nihar P said:


> Looking nice .. However, the Blue Planet video has been blocked by BBC Studios on copyright grounds. They were pretty quick to notice & block it there


Yea, I can't believe they would block a 30 second clip from a cell phone. It did look pretty amazing all considering.


----------



## BenPlace

See if this link works...

https://vimeo.com/345681827


----------



## mr stroke

BenPlace said:


> See if this link works...
> 
> https://vimeo.com/345681827


Ben, where did you end up putting the projector ? I am measuring out space and it looks like the height from floor to bottom of the screen will be an issue for me unless I move furniture around FML. It looks like I need about 20" from lens to screen to get 135" which is hard unless I put in on a table on the floor


----------



## BenPlace

mr stroke said:


> Ben, where did you end up putting the projector ? I am measuring out space and it looks like the height from floor to bottom of the screen will be an issue for me unless I move furniture around FML. It looks like I need about 20" from lens to screen to get 135" which is hard unless I put in on a table on the floor


I actually took a black metal side from an old computer and put it on the floor and pur the projector right on top of it. I need mine as low as possible. I was able to play around and get it to fill a little more of the screen but still not the full 135 inchs.


----------



## mr stroke

BenPlace said:


> I actually took a black metal side from an old computer and put it on the floor and pur the projector right on top of it. I need mine as low as possible. I was able to play around and get it to fill a little more of the screen but still not the full 135 inchs.


what was the issue getting to exactly 135" ?


----------



## BenPlace

mr stroke said:


> what was the issue getting to exactly 135" ?


This is my room, I cannot go any higher with the screen because of the vent running down the ceiling. If that wasnt there I could raise it and then fill the whole screen.


----------



## BIGBEAR2004

BenPlace said:


> Yea, I can't believe they would block a 30 second clip from a cell phone. It did look pretty amazing all considering.


The video quality looked so good, that they probably thought you were taking credit for the actual footage not realizing you were just showing the video quality of the projector lmao. If you zoomed out and showed the room and frame of the screen along with adding a detailed description of the posting then they would have left it alone.


----------



## mr stroke

BenPlace said:


> This is my room, I cannot go any higher with the screen because of the vent running down the ceiling. If that wasnt there I could raise it and then fill the whole screen.


is your projector currently set up that low? (or just for photo ?)


----------



## BenPlace

mr stroke said:


> is your projector currently set up that low? (or just for photo ?)


It is set that low. It has to be to fill as much real estate on the screen as possible.


----------



## Mjzsakae

BenPlace said:


> It is set that low. It has to be to fill as much real estate on the screen as possible.


I guess that's one of the short coming for UST when u want to go that big..

How about digging down into the floor? Haha..


----------



## Nihar P

BenPlace said:


> This is my room, I cannot go any higher with the screen because of the vent running down the ceiling. If that wasnt there I could raise it and then fill the whole screen.


You are not considering mounting the pj on the vent itself, up side down? Or next to the vent, on the ceiling? .. Try throwing the image from top, instead of bottom.


----------



## BenPlace

Digging into the floor is actually not a bad idea, not sure I want to do anything that permanent for 3-4 more inches of screen lol. 
I have also thought about having the vent redirected in some way, but there really is no way to do it.

If I mounted it upside down on the vent I would have the same problem just reversed and the projector doesn't do lens shifting so it has to be centered.


----------



## Westcoast604

BenPlace said:


> Once you hook up an external source to one of your inputs, once you switch to it, you will want to hit the button on the remote with the 3 lines. It will bring up a menu. Go to display HDMI and set HDMI 2.0 to ON. It only needs done once unless you switch input devices in the future.


Ok for some reason I am just not getting this remote.

When I have for example my ROKU connected directly to the Xiaomi 4K projector and I Press the menu button with the Three Lines I do not get an HDMI Option. I get DISPLAY, SOUND, and PLAYBACK SETTINGS. When I select DISPLAY, I Get "Picture Profiles" "Aspect Ratio" "Light Mode" and "Color Range" I do not see an HDMI Option to Enable HDMI 2.0

MY ROKU Streaming Stick + is HDMI 2.0 and HDR compliant etc. 

What am I missing to enable HDMI 2.0? 

OK just found it! On my model I need to select "Playback Settings" And then there is an HDMI Menu. with HDR options and CEC options  Happy camper now.


----------



## mr stroke

Nihar P said:


> BenPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my room, I cannot go any higher with the screen because of the vent running down the ceiling. If that wasnt there I could raise it and then fill the whole screen.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not considering mounting the pj on the vent itself, up side down? Or next to the vent, on the ceiling? .. Try throwing the image from top, instead of bottom.
Click to expand...

Does the projector come with mounting brackets (or even screw holes )to install on a ceiling ?

I may have to go that route or just put in on the floor (which I REALLY don’t want to do)


----------



## BenPlace

mr stroke said:


> Does the projector come with mounting brackets (or even screw holes )to install on a ceiling ?
> 
> I may have to go that route or just put in on the floor (which I REALLY don’t want to do)


There are settings to flip the projector for a ceiling mount. I believe the feet can be removed and a mount added where they went but I am not 100% positive.


----------



## BenPlace

I found this image doing a google search but no more info.


----------



## aeneas01

mr stroke said:


> Does the projector come with mounting brackets (or even screw holes )to install on a ceiling ?
> 
> I may have to go that route or just put in on the floor (which I REALLY don’t want to do)


long before ust projectors were aimed at home theater enthusiasts they were used in classrooms, boardrooms, retail (signage), etc., and were often ceiling mounted... this ust is no different, it has standard/universal mounting holes on the bottom (no need to remove the projector's feet or the like), a ceiling mount setting in the menu options, and there are many ust wall and/or ceiling mounts available on amazon or elsewhere... but as mentioned above, you're still working with the same prob in terms of fitting the image to the screen in a small space, you're issue is just flipped.


----------



## mr stroke

aeneas01 said:


> long before ust projectors were aimed at home theater enthusiasts they were used in classrooms, boardrooms, retail (signage), etc., and were often ceiling mounted... this ust is no different, it has standard/universal mounting holes on the bottom (no need to remove the projector's feet or the like), a ceiling mount setting in the menu options, and there are many ust wall and/or ceiling mounts available on amazon or elsewhere... but as mentioned above, you're still working with the same prob in terms of fitting the image to the screen in a small space, you're issue is just flipped.


great to hear!

I assumed this was the case. My concern was using the small floor space we have between theater seats & screen to stick the projector, But if I can easily ceiling mount this thing then solves most of my problems


----------



## Titi_78

Here a comparative of pet Crystal vs wall vs matte white with first gen of Xiaomi ust 1080p

https://www.projection-screen-suppl...ystal-alr-screen-with-xiaomi-laser-projector/


Envoyé de mon LG-H930 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## yltan

Xiaomi WEMAX 9000 ANSI Lumens 4K Ultra Short Throw :eeksurprise::eeksurprise::eeksurprise::eeksurprise:

xiaomitoday.com/xiaomi-wemax-9000-ansi-lumens-4k-ultra-short-throw-laser-projector-hits-the-market/


----------



## qoopy

9000 lumens, designed for outdoor use in broad day light?


----------



## aeneas01

yltan said:


> Xiaomi WEMAX 9000 ANSI Lumens 4K Ultra Short Throw :eeksurprise::eeksurprise::eeksurprise::eeksurprise:
> 
> xiaomitoday.com/xiaomi-wemax-9000-ansi-lumens-4k-ultra-short-throw-laser-projector-hits-the-market/


from the link... fwiw these specs are identical to the current 4k:

_"The world’s first ultra-short projector with advanced laser display (ALPD) technology also sports a T968 Cortex-A53 4-core 1.8GHz chipset and it supports 3840 x 2160 resolution. The chipset is also paired with a 2GB DDR3 RAM and 16GB eMMC flash storage. Apart from this, the projector operates on MIUI TV OS and supports Android 6.0 and above, which is more than satisfactory for a projector. Its high-precision, efficient, convenient and accurate electronic focus means that no detail is left out while rocking the device."

_so the current 4k is described as 5k lumens, the wemax one as 7k lumens, and the new xiaomi 4k as 9k lumens (almost twice as bright as the current 4k), yet i've read that the current 4k appears to be just as bright as the 7k wemax one... so will the new 4k, in the real world, actually look twice as bright as the current 4k? hard to believe, but given its price tag is 75% more than the current 4k i'm guessing that's the hope!


----------



## drdoom2k

Was it in this forum that someone posted an alternative to the XY Screens on the ALR screen front called 'Snowwhite'? Just reached out to the seller on Alibaba, and he mentioned that while XY Screens are PET Crystal, their Snow White screens are PET Black Grating. Any advice on the difference or perhaps experience on difference?


----------



## geronemo3

Is there a review of this by AVS or some other reputable website?

I've seen some youtube videos which look very good with pic quality and small throw.

How will the picture quality of this compare to Epson 5050UB?

Thanks


----------



## Titi_78

Westcoast604 said:


> Ok for some reason I am just not getting this remote.
> 
> When I have for example my ROKU connected directly to the Xiaomi 4K projector and I Press the menu button with the Three Lines I do not get an HDMI Option. I get DISPLAY, SOUND, and PLAYBACK SETTINGS. When I select DISPLAY, I Get "Picture Profiles" "Aspect Ratio" "Light Mode" and "Color Range" I do not see an HDMI Option to Enable HDMI 2.0
> 
> MY ROKU Streaming Stick + is HDMI 2.0 and HDR compliant etc.
> 
> What am I missing to enable HDMI 2.0?
> 
> OK just found it! On my model I need to select "Playback Settings" And then there is an HDMI Menu. with HDR options and CEC options  Happy camper now.



not short press, just long press the same button !


----------



## BenPlace

geronemo3 said:


> Is there a review of this by AVS or some other reputable website?
> 
> I've seen some youtube videos which look very good with pic quality and small throw.
> 
> How will the picture quality of this compare to Epson 5050UB?
> 
> Thanks


My brother has the Epson 5050UB and I have the Xiaomi 4k. It depends on your content honestly. The Epson has much better black levels while the Xiaomi has much better colors with an HDR image.
As for lower quality, 720p and below content, the Epson wins. It does a better job at upscaling and DNR.
If you have a video in 4K with HDR then I feel the Xiaomi clearly wins.
Hope that helps.
Thanks,
Ben


----------



## geronemo3

BenPlace said:


> My brother has the Epson 5050UB and I have the Xiaomi 4k. It depends on your content honestly. The Epson has much better black levels while the Xiaomi has much better colors with an HDR image.
> 
> As for lower quality, 720p and below content, the Epson wins. It does a better job at upscaling and DNR.
> 
> If you have a video in 4K with HDR then I feel the Xiaomi clearly wins.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ben


Oh wow. That's pretty close considering the xiaomi is $1k less and doesn't require any mounting or running electrical outlet and HDMI to the ceiling. 

All content I have in 1080p, some even in 4k local content and Netflix and Amazon video in 4k. 

I am in the US and will have to find some retailer settling it with warranty. Where did u get yours? And how would u claim warranty if needed?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BenPlace

geronemo3 said:


> Oh wow. That's pretty close considering the xiaomi is $1k less and doesn't require any mounting or running electrical outlet and HDMI to the ceiling.
> 
> All content I have in 1080p, some even in 4k local content and Netflix and Amazon video in 4k.
> 
> I am in the US and will have to find some retailer settling it with warranty. Where did u get yours? And how would u claim warranty if needed?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I got mine from gear best. It only comes with a one year warranty and I am sure it would be a pain in the rear but you would work through them.
It is on sale right now for $1,999.


----------



## mr stroke

BenPlace said:


> I got mine from gear best. It only comes with a one year warranty and I am sure it would be a pain in the rear but you would work through them.
> It is on sale right now for $1,999.


how long did it take you to receive the package from China ?


----------



## oni222

mr stroke said:


> how long did it take you to receive the package from China ?




My first projector took a month the second one over two months.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr stroke

oni222 said:


> My first projector took a month the second one over two months.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


a month WTF 

that site says 8-10 days.. 

May just go ebay then


----------



## oni222

mr stroke said:


> a month WTF
> 
> 
> 
> that site says 8-10 days..
> 
> 
> 
> May just go ebay then




When I ordered they had no stock in their US location so I had to wait now they have stock so it should be fast.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenPlace

mr stroke said:


> how long did it take you to receive the package from China ?


I ordered mine June 12th and received it June 24th.
I live near Chicago, IL.


----------



## dfenser

BenPlace said:


> I ordered mine June 12th and received it June 24th.
> I live near Chicago, IL.


I ordered the 20th of June and today it finally says "packed" so hopefully that means shipping out shortly. The only benefit of the long wait was they had to price match the $50 price drop since I could have just cancelled otherwise. They say they wouldn't match for a "flash sale" if it had already shipped.


----------



## BenPlace

dfenser said:


> I ordered the 20th of June and today it finally says "packed" so hopefully that means shipping out shortly. The only benefit of the long wait was they had to price match the $50 price drop since I could have just cancelled otherwise. They say they wouldn't match for a "flash sale" if it had already shipped.


Mine shipped one day after the order so you might be waiting a bit.


----------



## Mjzsakae

Don't know what he is saying but he seems positive about the performance of our projectors.. Haha..


----------



## Robert Yoo

HI...just got my projector today and hooked up to a pc with a Titan V gpu using HDMI 2.0. Purchased an HDMI 2.0 cable and wondering if anyone else having issues running at 3820 x2160 @ FULL RGB? Basically i get flickering lines going up and down my screen and i can fix it by going to nvidia control panel > resolution and change the color settings to YCbCr444 but the picture looks a bit blurry and washed out. Anyone else has the same issue and if so how did you fix it? Fiber HDMI cable?

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## BenPlace

Robert Yoo said:


> HI...just got my projector today and hooked up to a pc with a Titan V gpu using HDMI 2.0. Purchased an HDMI 2.0 cable and wondering if anyone else having issues running at 3820 x2160 @ FULL RGB? Basically i get flickering lines going up and down my screen and i can fix it by going to nvidia control panel > resolution and change the color settings to YCbCr444 but the picture looks a bit blurry and washed out. Anyone else has the same issue and if so how did you fix it? Fiber HDMI cable?
> 
> Thanks in advance guys!


Do you have the projector input set to HDMI 2.0? Select the input and then hit the button on the remote with the 3 lines. Its like the last option in there and then HDMI and turn HDMI 2.0 to ON.


----------



## Robert Yoo

BenPlace said:


> Do you have the projector input set to HDMI 2.0? Select the input and then hit the button on the remote with the 3 lines. Its like the last option in there and then HDMI and turn HDMI 2.0 to ON.


Hi,

Yes i made sure to enable HDMI 2.0 on the input in am on from the projector settings. I am able to display 3820 x 2160 @ 60hz fine at 4:4:4 (limited) color settings. Are you connecting your projector to a PC running win10 + nvidia gpu? if so can you check that you are running 3820 x2160 @ 60Hz FULL RGB or 4:4:4 (limited)? If you are able to get FULL RGB, my question to you is which cable are you using? Your help (or anyone else reading this) is greatly appreciated! 

Regards,

Rob


----------



## eziggy3

Haven’t setup yet since I still have some painting to do but wondering if anyone with a screen has a recommendation for setup? Did you have better luck setting the screen first and then trying to get the picture to match, or did you project the picture and try to match the screen placement? 

Are the the measurements in the manual good enough to use for placing the screen?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luisdans

*Dead Pixel*



DamionR said:


> I had the same problems with my original 1080P version of the Xiaomi laser projector, eventually it got so many dead pixels that I couldn't bare to use it anymore. It lasted for about 9 months before it developed dead pixels, progressively acquiring more. I took a loss on the return to the vendor after literally taking 4 months of back & forth conversations.



After 15 months my projector also has a dead pixel near the middle of the screen. Attempted to max RGB as well as doing the same on the engineering menu (setting them to 1023). Unfortunately no results so I just ordered a new vava 4k. However for reference to others production week of my DLP is 1735, version ENFM1735000489.


----------



## xoredkiller

Robert Yoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes i made sure to enable HDMI 2.0 on the input in am on from the projector settings. I am able to display 3820 x 2160 @ 60hz fine at 4:4:4 (limited) color settings. Are you connecting your projector to a PC running win10 + nvidia gpu? if so can you check that you are running 3820 x2160 @ 60Hz FULL RGB or 4:4:4 (limited)? If you are able to get FULL RGB, my question to you is which cable are you using? Your help (or anyone else reading this) is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Rob


Hi Robert, I am having the same issue as well, tried with many different HDMI 2.0 cables with different lengths to no avail. My unit can also display 3820 x 2160 @ 60hz at 4:4:4 but not full RGB. I tried a laptop and a desktop with windows 7 and 10 and both show the same issue at 3820 x 2160 @ 60hz with full RGB. By the way i am using a Nvidia gtx 970, tried using different drivers also doesn't solve the problem. 3820 x 2160 @ 50hz with Full RGB works just fine though on my unit.


----------



## BIGBEAR2004

BenPlace said:


> It is set that low. It has to be to fill as much real estate on the screen as possible.


What about shifting the top of the screen forward and the bottom back and up so the screen is tilted like this \ then use keystone correction to align the projector with the screen? You probably will get full use of the screen and you wont notice the tilted screen in the dark.


----------



## BenPlace

BIGBEAR2004 said:


> What about shifting the top of the screen forward and the bottom back and up so the screen is tilted like this \ then use keystone correction to align the projector with the screen? You probably will get full use of the screen and you wont notice the tilted screen in the dark.


I tried to do this I just couldn't get it right. The keystone with this projector isn't very good.


----------



## Robert Yoo

xoredkiller;58263844
said:


> Robert Yoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Yes i made sure to enable HDMI 2.0 on the input in am on from the projector settings. I am able to display 3820 x 2160 @ 60hz fine at 4:4:4 (limited) color settings. Are you connecting your projector to a PC running win10 + nvidia gpu? if so can you check that you are running 3820 x2160 @ 60Hz FULL RGB or 4:4:4 (limited)? If you are able to get FULL RGB, my question to you is which cable are you using? Your help (or anyone else reading this) is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Rob
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Robert, I am having the same issue as well, tried with many different HDMI 2.0 cables with different lengths to no avail. My unit can also display 3820 x 2160 @ 60hz at 4:4:4 but not full RGB. I tried a laptop and a desktop with windows 7 and 10 and both show the same issue at 3820 x 2160 @ 60hz with full RGB. By the way i am using a Nvidia gtx 970, tried using different drivers also doesn't solve the problem. 3820 x 2160 @ 50hz with Full RGB works just fine though on my unit.
Click to expand...



Thanks for your response. After doing some further research it looks like it is something which is common when connecting a pc to tv’s, in this case the projector. The display will accept up to a specific resolution, in this case 3820 x 2160 @60hz @4:4:4/4:4:2/4:2:0......I’ve read people say that it’s a limitation of HDMI 2.0 but im pretty sure I have used monitors In the past using HDMI 2.0 without this issue....I just can’t confirm because lately I’ve been using 100+hz monitors which require DP. Anyways, unless someone knows of a way around this I think I’m happy with the picture quality after tweaking the settings abit. Also just an fyi I was able to increase my pc resolution to 4096 x 2160 @60hz @4:4:4 without issue but as soon as I set the colour output to RGB, I get the white flickering again so all signs are pointing that the projector is not capable of handling FULL RGB colour output at the any resolution above 1080p....


----------



## Robert Yoo

Robert Yoo said:


> xoredkiller;58263844
> said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Yoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Yes i made sure to enable HDMI 2.0 on the input in am on from the projector settings. I am able to display 3820 x 2160 @ 60hz fine at 4:4:4 (limited) color settings. Are you connecting your projector to a PC running win10 + nvidia gpu? if so can you check that you are running 3820 x2160 @ 60Hz FULL RGB or 4:4:4 (limited)? If you are able to get FULL RGB, my question to you is which cable are you using? Your help (or anyone else reading this) is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Rob
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Robert, I am having the same issue as well, tried with many different HDMI 2.0 cables with different lengths to no avail. My unit can also display 3820 x 2160 @ 60hz at 4:4:4 but not full RGB. I tried a laptop and a desktop with windows 7 and 10 and both show the same issue at 3820 x 2160 @ 60hz with full RGB. By the way i am using a Nvidia gtx 970, tried using different drivers also doesn't solve the problem. 3820 x 2160 @ 50hz with Full RGB works just fine though on my unit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response. After doing some further research it looks like it is something which is common when connecting a pc to tv’s, in this case the projector. The display will accept up to a specific resolution, in this case 3820 x 2160 @60hz @4:4:4/4:4:2/4:2:0......I’ve read people say that it’s a limitation of HDMI 2.0 but im pretty sure I have used monitors In the past using HDMI 2.0 without this issue....I just can’t confirm because lately I’ve been using 100+hz monitors which require DP. Anyways, unless someone knows of a way around this I think I’m happy with the picture quality after tweaking the settings abit. Also just an fyi I was able to increase my pc resolution to 4096 x 2160 @60hz @4:4:4 without issue but as soon as I set the colour output to RGB, I get the white flickering again so all signs are pointing that the projector is not capable of handling FULL RGB colour output at the any resolution above 1080p...
Click to expand...

Correction: pointing that the projector is not capable of handling FULL RGB colour output at the any resolution above 1080p @60hz...


----------



## xoredkiller

Robert Yoo said:


> Thanks for your response. After doing some further research it looks like it is something which is common when connecting a pc to tv’s, in this case the projector. The display will accept up to a specific resolution, in this case 3820 x 2160 @60hz @4:4:4/4:4:2/4:2:0......I’ve read people say that it’s a limitation of HDMI 2.0 but im pretty sure I have used monitors In the past using HDMI 2.0 without this issue....I just can’t confirm because lately I’ve been using 100+hz monitors which require DP. Anyways, unless someone knows of a way around this I think I’m happy with the picture quality after tweaking the settings abit. Also just an fyi I was able to increase my pc resolution to 4096 x 2160 @60hz @4:4:4 without issue but as soon as I set the colour output to RGB, I get the white flickering again so all signs are pointing that the projector is not capable of handling FULL RGB colour output at the any resolution above 1080p....


I am able to get a full RGB output on 4k 50hz and currently using this configuration, maybe you can try that? I have also observed that setting to 4k 60hz 4:4:4, text are more blurry and harder to see compared to Full RGB.


----------



## Robert Yoo

xoredkiller said:


> Robert Yoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response. After doing some further research it looks like it is something which is common when connecting a pc to tvâ€™️s, in this case the projector. The display will accept up to a specific resolution, in this case 3820 x 2160 @60hz @4:4:4/4:4:2/4:2:0......Iâ€™️ve read people say that itâ€™️s a limitation of HDMI 2.0 but im pretty sure I have used monitors In the past using HDMI 2.0 without this issue....I just canâ€™️t confirm because lately Iâ€™️ve been using 100+hz monitors which require DP. Anyways, unless someone knows of a way around this I think Iâ€™️m happy with the picture quality after tweaking the settings abit. Also just an fyi I was able to increase my pc resolution to 4096 x 2160 @60hz @4:4:4 without issue but as soon as I set the colour output to RGB, I get the white flickering again so all signs are pointing that the projector is not capable of handling FULL RGB colour output at the any resolution above 1080p....
> 
> 
> 
> I am able to get a full RGB output on 4k 50hz and currently using this configuration, maybe you can try that? I have also observed that setting to 4k 60hz 4:4:4, text are more blurry and harder to see compared to Full RGB.
Click to expand...


Thank you for the suggestion, and you’re right text is blurry at [email protected]@4:4:4, the way I worked around that is win10 scaling.....I set it to 175% and it seems to make things much clearer....the only reason I prefer 60hz is because I actually do casual gaming and prefer the higher refresh rate in general.


----------



## LegoMyGeggo

Thought this would be helpful for some, but I compared my PF-1000u vs the Xiaomi Mijia

Also the patches are samples from screen manufacturers. I had been using my own home made screen for a long time and decided to try the ALR route. Let me know if you have any questions. The samples posted up on the screen (left to right) are the XY PET Crystal, Carl's ALR Fabric, and XY PET Grid. I'm still waiting on some other samples to come in and will post those later on.


----------



## mr stroke

just ordered mine on eBay with a 135" silver tickets screen from Amazon. 

Anyone have any current PQ settings they're happy with ?


----------



## BenPlace

mr stroke said:


> just ordered mine on eBay with a 135" silver tickets screen from Amazon.
> 
> Anyone have any current PQ settings they're happy with ?


Congrats! That is exactly my set up and honestly I am very happy with the out of box settings.
Hopefully you have some good 4k content to throw up there!


----------



## Kev1000000

What is the best screen to pair with this projector? The Viewsonic, Silverticket, XY PET, SI? I am leaning toward the Viewsonic, but I'd like the best performing screen with as little artifacting as possible.


----------



## LegoMyGeggo

Kev1000000 said:


> What is the best screen to pair with this projector? The Viewsonic, Silverticket, XY PET, SI? I am leaning toward the Viewsonic, but I'd like the best performing screen with as little artifacting as possible.


Still waiting on my last set of samples, but from what I've seen so far the XY PET Crystal is pretty nice. If you see the image I posted a little above, the PET Crystal comes out pretty damn nice. I'm still waiting on some samples to come in so will post those when they do.


----------



## Robert Yoo

Anyone know of a ALR screen maker that do custom sizes larger than 120’? I asked August from XY screens and the largest height they have available for PET crystal is 59’. I requested 127 x 69....


----------



## Nihar P

Robert Yoo said:


> Anyone know of a ALR screen maker that do custom sizes larger than 120’? I asked August from XY screens and the largest height they have available for PET crystal is 59’. I requested 127 x 69....


Nope.. Unfortunately, I too have been looking for a 150" ALR PET Crystal, but didn't find any 
I have tried 2-3 ALR PET Crystal screen manufacturing firms. No one makes more than 120" screens..


----------



## Nihar P

luisdans said:


> After 15 months my projector also has a dead pixel near the middle of the screen. Attempted to max RGB as well as doing the same on the engineering menu (setting them to 1023). Unfortunately no results so I just ordered a new vava 4k. However for reference to others production week of my DLP is 1735, version ENFM1735000489.


That's very concerning.. Especially for potentially buyers who are keeping a watch on this pj & just waiting to click on the buy button.
Can you post some pics if possible pls?
Wondering how many such cases are there where dead pixels have developed.. Anyone else facing this issue? Any way out of this?.. Other than changing the lamp (dlp chip)... Which we will have to do, post 25k hours of burn in anyway.


----------



## aeneas01

Robert Yoo said:


> Anyone know of a ALR screen maker that do custom sizes larger than 120’? I asked August from XY screens and the largest height they have available for PET crystal is 59’. I requested 127 x 69....


i recently purchased a custom 145" (diag) 2.35:1 scope screen from "sams av-tech screen pro" through alibaba, it's scheduled to arrive this thursday - the screen fabric i chose was their "t prism" which is an ust alr lenticular screen fabric similar to pet crystal.... they were great to deal with and their prices were very fair, much less than xy (xy's quote for my custom screen was more than double sams' quote)... hopefully, once it arrives, i'll find that their screen quality matches their service and pricing!

anyway, i believe they make the "t prism" alr screens up to 145"-150" (diag) for 16:9, which works out to 71"-74" inches high.

http://www.samsav.com/smasscreenpro20181/products/12220212.html


----------



## aeneas01

luisdans said:


> After 15 months my projector also has a dead pixel near the middle of the screen. Attempted to max RGB as well as doing the same on the engineering menu (setting them to 1023). Unfortunately no results so I just ordered a new vava 4k. However for reference to others production week of my DLP is 1735, version ENFM1735000489.


i had a dell s718ql 4k laser ust that arrived with a cluster of dead pixels in the dead center of the screen, dell had me just send it back for a replacement... anyway, from what i've read, dead pixels don't seem to be uncommon with these ust laser projectors... anyway, some folks have had luck removing them:

https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...ctor-tools-t3851755/post77826453#post77826453

dead/black/white pixels
One owner of the chinese version here (french) who had a dead pixel managed to fix it by increasing RGB custom settings above 1500 for some time (don't know how long). When reverting to previous values, the white pixel had disappeared. Didn't work out for another user, but it might be worth a try.
This might change in the future (in this case, please keep me informed), but trying to manually repair by changing the chip is a dead end. It's not the usual Texas Instrument DLP4710FQL, but the DLP4711FQL (source), which is not compatible(source) and can't be bought online.


----------



## BenPlace

I have the Xiaomi 4k UST MJJGTYDS01FM projector and have zero dead pixels, the image quality is great.
Of course I have only had it a short time and I am really hoping I do not get any dead pixels as I cannot afford another projector in a year.


----------



## monakh

Just got mine today from China. Paid two hundred bucks in customs duty. Ouch!

First thing I noticed was the whine (of the fan?) My XGIMI H1S is dead silent in comparison! The sound is most annoying.

I am gonna root it next and see if we can get the whole English menu thing going. But it does look lovely out of the box.


----------



## oni222

Robert Yoo said:


> HI...just got my projector today and hooked up to a pc with a Titan V gpu using HDMI 2.0. Purchased an HDMI 2.0 cable and wondering if anyone else having issues running at 3820 x2160 @ FULL RGB? Basically i get flickering lines going up and down my screen and i can fix it by going to nvidia control panel > resolution and change the color settings to YCbCr444 but the picture looks a bit blurry and washed out. Anyone else has the same issue and if so how did you fix it? Fiber HDMI cable?
> 
> Thanks in advance guys!


Titan V! I am Jelly, I am still rocking 4 Titan X cards (Maxwell).


----------



## Robert Yoo

aeneas01 said:


> Robert Yoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know of a ALR screen maker that do custom sizes larger than 120â€™️? I asked August from XY screens and the largest height they have available for PET crystal is 59â€™️. I requested 127 x 69....
> 
> 
> 
> i recently purchased a custom 145" (diag) 2.35:1 scope screen from "sams av-tech screen pro" through alibaba, it's scheduled to arrive this thursday - the screen fabric i chose was their "t prism" which is an ust alr lenticular screen fabric similar to pet crystal.... they were great to deal with and their prices were very fair, much less than xy (xy's quote for my custom screen was more than double sams' quote)... hopefully, once it arrives, i'll find that their screen quality matches their service and pricing!
> 
> anyway, i believe they make the "t prism" alr screens up to 145"-150" (diag) for 16:9, which works out to 71"-74" inches high.
> 
> http://www.samsav.com/smasscreenpro20181/products/12220212.html
Click to expand...

Thank you so much this is exactly what I’m looking for....thanks again!!


----------



## oni222

So here are my five cents.

This is my second Xiaomi UST projector and I loved both of them.

My main usage is gaming and movies and I have to say that this projector works just as good as my two LG OLED tv's when it comes to gaming and latency.
When people see XXX ms in latency and instantly call it unplayable don't know what they are talking about. If you want 1ms latency stick to your computer monitors and gsync setup.
No TV has anywhere near to a monitors latency.

As for movies, I am waiting for the weekend to watch my new UHD blurays but I have been binge watching Stranger things season 3 and I love how this projector runs.

The consoles I tested are:

PS4 pro
Xbox one X
Nintendo Switch

These ran without any issues.

My Apple 4k TV is what I use for my daily driver when it comes to streaming and I have not had any issues with it.

Hardware pending testing:

Samsung UHD player for both movies and 3D.


TLDR: I love this projector and I am very happy for buying both my Xiaomi (white) and now Black.


----------



## aeneas01

monakh said:


> Just got mine today from China. Paid two hundred bucks in customs duty. Ouch!
> 
> First thing I noticed was the whine (of the fan?) My XGIMI H1S is dead silent in comparison! The sound is most annoying.
> 
> I am gonna root it next and see if we can get the whole English menu thing going. But it does look lovely out of the box.


> if you're talking about the "whoosh" at startup and shutdown, i think that's pretty common with these 4k ust lasers, the $5k dell s717ql 4k ust that i had did exactly the same thing, but if you're talking about a loud fan during the course of operation, i don't have that, mine is surprisingly quiet.

> $200 in customs duty? how did you pay it, did the guy/company that delivered it to you ask for it, c.o.d.? i paid a total amount at checkout and that was it.

> you can go into the stock menu settings and change the language to english.

> also, without rooting, you can also get rid of pretty much all of the chinese bloatware, and replace the stock chinese gui with a familiar one such as the android tv launcher (leanbacklauncher) or atv launcher.

the only reason to root as far as i can tell is if you want to install google apps and services in order to use the google playstore, voice assistant, and a few other things.., but i've found that these things are pretty hit and miss after rooting, for example i couldn't get voice assistant to work, and youtube won't play in 4k hdr because the pj's processor doesn't support vp9.

in fact, shockingly and very disappointingly, this pj can't really stream anything well at 4k from within its gui envitronment, natively, using installed apps, which kind of makes you wonder why xiaomi even bothered with a gui instead of just offering a typical projector settings interface... anyway, after playing around with a lot of the gui possibilities (trying different launchers, changing the background, installing different apps, etc.), i really can't find any use for it so i'm sure i'll end up just launching into hdmi 1 at startup and never see the gui.

> almost forgot... using spocky12's tool from xda (found in his tutorial) you can access the projector's service menu which gives a lot of additional image settings, looks very interesting and promising, look forward to playing around with the settings when i finally set up my pj.


----------



## aeneas01

oni222 said:


> TLDR: I love this projector and I am very happy for buying both my Xiaomi (white) and now Black.


i have to say that when it comes to first impressions, the 4k xiaomi hits it out the park in terms of build quality and sleekness, it's a damn good looking pj that looks and feels expensive, ha ha! what i also very much appreciate is it's manageable size - as i mentioned before i owned the dell s718ql 4k ust which was an absolute monster, it weighed over 33 pounds vs the xiaomi's 15 pounds, and mounting it was no picnic given its weight and bulk.


----------



## Nihar P

aeneas01 said:


> i recently purchased a custom 145" (diag) 2.35:1 scope screen from "sams av-tech screen pro" through alibaba, it's scheduled to arrive this thursday - the screen fabric i chose was their "t prism" which is an ust alr lenticular screen fabric similar to pet crystal.... they were great to deal with and their prices were very fair, much less than xy (xy's quote for my custom screen was more than double sams' quote)... hopefully, once it arrives, i'll find that their screen quality matches their service and pricing!
> 
> anyway, i believe they make the "t prism" alr screens up to 145"-150" (diag) for 16:9, which works out to 71"-74" inches high.
> 
> http://www.samsav.com/smasscreenpro20181/products/12220212.html


Keen to see daytime & night time performance of this screen.. I am doubting it will be similar to PET Grid screen material (which is also a ust alr lenticular), and not PET Crystal.. The videos on youtube show a heaven & hell of difference between the two in daytime light.
Did you order a sample first & test it out on how it looks? Please do post pics/vids once you get your hands on it.


----------



## aeneas01

Nihar P said:


> Keen to see daytime & night time performance of this screen.. I am doubting it will be similar to PET Grid screen material (which is also a ust alr lenticular), and not PET Crystal.. The videos on youtube show a heaven & hell of difference between the two in daytime light.
> Did you order a sample first & test it out on how it looks? Please do post pics/vids once you get your hands on it.


pet grid isn't lenticular (horizontal sawtooth pattern) - and like black crystal, pet grid is a considerably less expensive alr screen (or as xy puts it, pet grid is an "entry level alr screen")... pet crystal and t-prism screen i purchased are both ust lenticular screens (horizontal sawtooth).


----------



## Nihar P

aeneas01 said:


> pet grid isn't lenticular (horizontal sawtooth pattern) - and like black crystal, pet grid is a considerably less expensive alr screen (or as xy puts it, pet grid is an "entry level alr screen")... pet crystal and t-prism screen i purchased are both ust lenticular screens (horizontal sawtooth).


Ah.. Thanks for clarifying. Would you be able to post some pics comparing both the screens once you get your hands on them?


----------



## Robert Yoo

Nihar P said:


> aeneas01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> pet grid isn't lenticular (horizontal sawtooth pattern) - and like black crystal, pet grid is a considerably less expensive alr screen (or as xy puts it, pet grid is an "entry level alr screen")... pet crystal and t-prism screen i purchased are both ust lenticular screens (horizontal sawtooth).
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.. Thanks for clarifying. Would you be able to post some pics comparing both the screens once you get your hands on them?
Click to expand...

Got this from August from XY


----------



## monakh

aeneas01 said:


> > if you're talking about the "whoosh" at startup and shutdown, i think that's pretty common with these 4k ust lasers, the $5k dell s717ql 4k ust that i had did exactly the same thing, but if you're talking about a loud fan during the course of operation, i don't have that, mine is surprisingly quiet.
> 
> > $200 in customs duty? how did you pay it, did the guy/company that delivered it to you ask for it, c.o.d.? i paid a total amount at checkout and that was it.
> 
> > almost forgot... using spocky12's tool from xda (found in his tutorial) you can access the projector's service menu which gives a lot of additional image settings, looks very interesting and promising, look forward to playing around with the settings when i finally set up my pj.


Duty wasn't paid at the orign. All GCC countries have now empowered their Customs agencies to collect duty (the days of getting in free personal shipments are long behind us). So now a shipment comes in and the shipping company simply takes what's on the airway bill's declared invoice (in my case always legit), adds a hefty processing fee and takes 5 to 7 percent for the government. This morning the UPS driver collected the funds from me. And that was after a 10 day delay. UPS sucks donkey balls in the Middle East. 

I wasn't taking about the whoosh at startup. I believe the "whine" for this PJ is well known. I heard it immediately. It must be the fans because it was there long after the projector turned off. WTF is up with the lack of the power button anyway?

Thanks for the info on rooting. I think I'll skip it for now if there is no native 4K play from apps. That IS screwed up. I just want the menus in English. 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## monakh

Can anyone tell me if this slight bump (on the left hand side) is normal or how to get rid of it? I realize that USTs are super sensitive to placement but this seems weird. The bump is there even when I place the PJ on the floor, which I presume is as flat as it gets.














Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr stroke

Nihar P said:


> That's very concerning.. Especially for potentially buyers who are keeping a watch on this pj & just waiting to click on the buy button.
> Can you post some pics if possible pls?
> Wondering how many such cases are there where dead pixels have developed.. Anyone else facing this issue? Any way out of this?.. Other than changing the lamp (dlp chip)... Which we will have to do, post 25k hours of burn in anyway.


yeah. being from China makes me worry about post product support. Bought a 3 year warranty from Square trade just incase this thing goes dead in 6 months and China don't care


----------



## monakh

Here it is far more pronounced on closeup (cropped pic).









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## monakh

mr stroke said:


> yeah. being from China makes me worry about post product support. Bought a 3 year warranty from Square trade just incase this thing goes dead in 6 months and China don't care


You should worry... Unless I am doing something really stupid I think I got a lemon. No matter what I do, the top of my screen is just not level with skews and bumps. The bottom is a perfect straight line.

It's a beautiful image beats my old LED XGIMI hands down but... Oh the heartache of getting a lemon after waiting a month and paying all that money! 

I hope this can be fixed by mucking around with the lens but it doesn't look like it. 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr stroke

monakh said:


> You should worry... Unless I am doing something really stupid I think I got a lemon. No matter what I do, the top of my screen is just not level with skews and bumps. The bottom is a perfect straight line.
> 
> It's a beautiful image beats my old LED XGIMI hands down but... Oh the heartache of getting a lemon after waiting a month and paying all that money!
> 
> I hope this can be fixed by mucking around with the lens but it doesn't look like it.
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk



That is why I ordered from eBay from a USA seller ONLY with a 3 year extended warranty(which I Never buy on electronics) . Sending something back to China never works and generally ins't worth the shipping cost. I tried this years ago with a monitor and never again.


----------



## geronemo3

mr stroke said:


> That is why I ordered from eBay from a USA seller ONLY with a 3 year extended warranty(which I Never buy on electronics) . Sending something back to China never works and generally ins't worth the shipping cost. I tried this years ago with a monitor and never again.


The warranty is from the seller or third party?
I bet it doesn't cover dead pixels. 

Let us know some details about buyer and warranty.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Yoo

monakh said:


> Can anyone tell me if this slight bump (on the left hand side) is normal or how to get rid of it? I realize that USTs are super sensitive to placement but this seems weird. The bump is there even when I place the PJ on the floor, which I presume is as flat as it gets.
> View attachment 2589166
> View attachment 2589168
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


I don’t think it’s your floor, I have the exact same distortion. I thought it was my wall for the last few days but I guess it’s not....if anyone has this or knows how to fix please let us know thanks.


----------



## monakh

Robert Yoo said:


> I don’t think it’s your floor, I have the exact same distortion. I thought it was my wall for the last few days but I guess it’s not....if anyone has this or knows how to fix please let us know thanks.


Oh boy...at least I am not alone.

I am quite sure this is a (fatal) flaw. If it was just a matter of the upper alignment of the screen, I could live with it. It's not. The distortion (you used a better word than mine) is across the screen from bottom to top and is fairly obvious near the center left of the screen. Just put on Netflix and leave it on the main screen. You'll see the text skew. 

I can never "unsee" this, unfortunately, and I am no videophile, and not very picky about the image. But I have been using projectors for my primary viewing for well over a decade. So it's easy to notice this issue. 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenPlace

monakh said:


> Oh boy...at least I am not alone.
> 
> I am quite sure this is a (fatal) flaw. If it was just a matter of the upper alignment of the screen, I could live with it. It's not. The distortion (you used a better word than mine) is across the screen from bottom to top and is fairly obvious near the center left of the screen. Just put on Netflix and leave it on the main screen. You'll see the text skew.
> 
> I can never "unsee" this, unfortunately, and I am no videophile, and not very picky about the image. But I have been using projectors for my primary viewing for well over a decade. So it's easy to notice this issue.
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


I do not have this on mine. Are you 100% sure its not something with your screen? I had to buy the tightest tension screen I could get from silver ticket to get it right, UST is very particular that the surface is flat as can be.


----------



## monakh

It's the wall at the moment so yes I am sure. Moved it around. The distortion is in the same place regardless of position on the wall. 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfenser

monakh said:


> Oh boy...at least I am not alone.
> 
> I am quite sure this is a (fatal) flaw. If it was just a matter of the upper alignment of the screen, I could live with it. It's not. The distortion (you used a better word than mine) is across the screen from bottom to top and is fairly obvious near the center left of the screen. Just put on Netflix and leave it on the main screen. You'll see the text skew.
> 
> I can never "unsee" this, unfortunately, and I am no videophile, and not very picky about the image. But I have been using projectors for my primary viewing for well over a decade. So it's easy to notice this issue.
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


It looks like from the pictures that you're projecting on a bare wall. Is that right? If so, that kind of distortion is due to imperfections in the wall.


----------



## monakh

Here's the image on a completely different section of the wall at around 70 inches. Notice the top where the YouTube and Netflix and all other icons are.








Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## monakh

dfenser said:


> It looks like from the pictures that you're projecting on a bare wall. Is that right? If so, that kind of distortion is due to imperfections in the wall.


Maybe you're right. I'll assemble my Azure Pet Crystal screen and try it.
@Robert Yoo - Are you also projecting on a wall? 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Yoo

monakh said:


> Here's the image on a completely different section of the wall at around 70 inches. Notice the top where the YouTube and Netflix and all other icons are.
> View attachment 2589212
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


Hey man, there's hope.....i just did a factory reset and it took awhile to boot back up but it looks like its a bit better now. The only other thing i did after booting up is one keystone correction upwards and set the hdmi to 2.0. Seems like its better now but i'll report back if it slowly distorts again.


----------



## Robert Yoo

monakh said:


> Maybe you're right. I'll assemble my Azure Pet Crystal screen and try it.
> @Robert Yoo - Are you also projecting on a wall?
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


yes i am also projecting on the wall until i get my pet crystal.....but funny thing is, i remember the picture being perfect when i first set it up and then after some moving around and adjustments etc etc....i noticed the distortion on the top left exactly like the other poster......After factory reset, it seems to have gone back but my concern is eventually it will distort again........only time will tell


----------



## aeneas01

Robert Yoo said:


> Thank you so much this is exactly what I’m looking for....thanks again!!


here's an assembly vid they sent me, fyi:


----------



## oni222

monakh said:


> You should worry... Unless I am doing something really stupid I think I got a lemon. No matter what I do, the top of my screen is just not level with skews and bumps. The bottom is a perfect straight line.
> 
> It's a beautiful image beats my old LED XGIMI hands down but... Oh the heartache of getting a lemon after waiting a month and paying all that money!
> 
> I hope this can be fixed by mucking around with the lens but it doesn't look like it.
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk




I have the same issue. Here is how mine presented itself.

First the top left was a little out of focus so I used the auto focus aka electric focus and I fixed the out of focus problem but that created the slight bend. So this is clearly a focus mechanism but that means playing with your focus will adjust the bend and if your screen looks good after that you are golden!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geronemo3

oni222 said:


> I have the same issue. Here is how mine presented itself.
> 
> First the top left was a little out of focus so I used the auto focus aka electric focus and I fixed the out of focus problem but that created the slight bend. So this is clearly a focus mechanism but that means playing with your focus will adjust the bend and if your screen looks good after that you are golden!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this a known occurrence with short throw projectors etc or a defect in this projector? 


Thanks

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## eziggy3

monakh said:


> Can anyone tell me if this slight bump (on the left hand side) is normal or how to get rid of it? I realize that USTs are super sensitive to placement but this seems weird. The bump is there even when I place the PJ on the floor, which I presume is as flat as it gets.
> View attachment 2589166
> View attachment 2589168
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


Timely subject. I was installing my screen last night and was seeing the exact same thing. I was thinking it was my wall. The wavy top edge is still present on the screen but not as pronounced.

Guess I will try the factory reset when I get home today.

Anyone have any advice for lining the picture up with the screen? It seems like I can get either the top and bottom to fit or the sides, but not both. The measurements in the manual seem way off. According to the manual, for a 100" screen the back of the projector should be 24 cm from the wall (about 9.5") and the screen should be 35 cm (about 14") above the surface where the projector is sitting, but this does not come close to filling my 100" screen.


----------



## BenPlace

eziggy3 said:


> Timely subject. I was installing my screen last night and was seeing the exact same thing. I was thinking it was my wall. The wavy top edge is still present on the screen but not as pronounced.
> 
> Guess I will try the factory reset when I get home today.
> 
> Anyone have any advice for lining the picture up with the screen? It seems like I can get either the top and bottom to fit or the sides, but not both. The measurements in the manual seem way off. According to the manual, for a 100" screen the back of the projector should be 24 cm from the wall (about 9.5") and the screen should be 35 cm (about 14") above the surface where the projector is sitting, but this does not come close to filling my 100" screen.


Have you done a system update? I did that right when I got my projector and it took forever, guessing the files are coming from China. That might help some people having these issues that I do not have.
I have moved and relined mine up several times now. I find that pulling it back from the screen first and then swiveling it right and left helps me get it right. If it doesn't fill the scree Ill pull it back a bit and then swivel it again.

Hope that helps.
Thanks,
Ben


----------



## aeneas01

monakh said:


> Duty wasn't paid at the orign. All GCC countries have now empowered their Customs agencies to collect duty (the days of getting in free personal shipments are long behind us). So now a shipment comes in and the shipping company simply takes what's on the airway bill's declared invoice (in my case always legit), adds a hefty processing fee and takes 5 to 7 percent for the government. This morning the UPS driver collected the funds from me. And that was after a 10 day delay. UPS sucks donkey balls in the Middle East.


i didn't have to pay an additional duty charge upon arrival for my projector which was purchased and shipped directly from china, nor have i had to pay additional duty charges upon arrival for any of the equipment i've purchased directly from china for my business, all of whihc have been in the last couple of weeks. 



monakh said:


> I wasn't taking about the whoosh at startup. I believe the "whine" for this PJ is well known. I heard it immediately. It must be the fans because it was there long after the projector turned off. WTF is up with the lack of the power button anyway?


i guess i'm deaf, i haven't noticed any fan noise, and certainly not after the projector has been turned off... re no power button on the unit, i've always ceiling mounted my projectors so i could never easily get to the power button anyway, it was always much easier for me to just power cycle from the outlet in the rare instances i ran into a prob, so a lack of a power button on the pj is definitely no biggie for me.



monakh said:


> Thanks for the info on rooting. I think I'll skip it for now if there is no native 4K play from apps. That IS screwed up. I just want the menus in English.


yeah, i really don't see any reason to root this pj given you can't get 4k hdr natively thru the gui/apps, but i think it's well worth the effort to install the xda tool i mentioned, in fact it's a no-brainer to me.


----------



## eziggy3

BenPlace said:


> Have you done a system update? I did that right when I got my projector and it took forever, guessing the files are coming from China. That might help some people having these issues that I do not have.
> I have moved and relined mine up several times now. I find that pulling it back from the screen first and then swiveling it right and left helps me get it right. If it doesn't fill the scree Ill pull it back a bit and then swivel it again.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> Thanks,
> Ben


The system updated when I first turned it on so it has the latest firmware. I guess I will be doing a lot of swiveling tonight.


----------



## aeneas01

eziggy3 said:


> The system updated when I first turned it on so it has the latest firmware. I guess I will be doing a lot of swiveling tonight.


have you tried taking a mirror or something else that you know is perfectly flat and holding it over the effected area to make sure it's not the wall or screen?


----------



## BenPlace

aeneas01 said:


> have you tried taking a mirror or something else that you know is perfectly flat and holding it over the effected area to make sure it's not the wall or screen?


Be careful with mirrors around your laser lense!


----------



## eziggy3

aeneas01 said:


> have you tried taking a mirror or something else that you know is perfectly flat and holding it over the effected area to make sure it's not the wall or screen?




I did a factory reset and the wavy top was still present, but this time when I put the screen up it straightened out. It takes a lot of adjustment.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## geronemo3

A question to everyone who has this projector. 

Do u guys have any regrets spending $2k on it and having to deal with these issues of deal pixels and curved line etc? 

I love the quality of 4k projection on this and the fact I don't have to run an HDMI cable and install a power outlet in the ceiling. Plus it's $1k cheaper than Epson 5050UB.


Thanks 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## aeneas01

eziggy3 said:


> I did a factory reset and the wavy top was still present, but this time when I put the screen up it straightened out. It takes a lot of adjustment.


from what you're describing it sounds like you discovered that it was the uneveness of the surface you were projecting on that was causing the prob, not the projector? if so that's usually the case, a surface (or screen) can look perfectly flat/level but it's often not the case... standard throw (and even short throw) projectors are much more forgiving when it comes to this, but not ultra short throws.


----------



## eziggy3

aeneas01 said:


> from what you're describing it sounds like you discovered that it was the uneveness of the surface you were projecting on that was causing the prob, not the projector? if so that's usually the case, a surface (or screen) can look perfectly flat/level but it's often not the case... standard throw (and even short throw) projectors are much more forgiving when it comes to this, but not ultra short throws.




Well, yesterday when I was installing I had the distortion at the top even with the the screen. But you are right about flat surfaces. Because of the way the screen hangs it is slightly off the wall at the top and touching at the bottom. If you do not compensate for this it will also impact the image.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eziggy3

geronemo3 said:


> A question to everyone who has this projector.
> 
> Do u guys have any regrets spending $2k on it and having to deal with these issues of deal pixels and curved line etc?
> 
> I love the quality of 4k projection on this and the fact I don't have to run an HDMI cable and install a power outlet in the ceiling. Plus it's $1k cheaper than Epson 5050UB.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


No regrets so far. I think I fixed my distortion issue, just takes a lot of care in setting up to ensure everything is level and aligned properly.


----------



## aeneas01

eziggy3 said:


> Well, yesterday when I was installing I had the distortion at the top even with the the screen. But you are right about flat surfaces. Because of the way the screen hangs it is slightly off the wall at the top and touching at the bottom. If you do not compensate for this it will also impact the image.


ust projectors can be an uber pain in the ass to perfectly align to a surface, especially if you happen to suffer from any shade of ocd, which is why i always felt that the implied simple installation of a ust pj vs a standard throw pj was very overstated... heck, adjustable spacers for the back of the screen, one for each corner and one for each span would even be helpful when it comes to ust projectors, ha ha...

from opotma: _"Like all Ultra short projectors; to get a perfect image requires a completely flat surface. As most walls are not entirely flat, to avoid slight distortion to the top of the picture, you may need to install a screen onto your projection surface for a perfect image."_

from elite screens: _"Ultra Short Throw Projector Weakness - its inability to work with anything but a perfectly flat projection surface."_

from projectorcentral.com: _"*Screen is critical. *A vital requirement for all UST projectors is that *the screen or projection surface be perfectly flat and smooth*. Any waviness or warp in the screen shows up much more with a UST projector because of its acute upward angle of projection. Pop-up screens are useless, and tab-tensioned pulldown screens work only if they are of high enough quality to hold the screen perfectly flat (most of the cheaper ones won't). "_

from projectionscreennet.com: _"Projection screens must provide the best possible reflection of the projected image.That is why the discussion is often about view angles, gain and reflection types. Important issues for sure, but in the end the performance of a projection screen depends on how flat it is. After all, waves in the fabric of the screen result in a distorted picture. And for ultra short-throw projection a perfectly flat screen is paramount, because the projection angle is much wider which has an effect on the visibility of any waves in the fabric or surface."


_


----------



## mr stroke

aeneas01 said:


> ust projectors can be an uber pain in the ass to perfectly align to a surface, especially if you happen to suffer from any shade of ocd, which is why i always felt that the implied simple installation of a ust pj vs a standard throw pj was very overstated... heck, adjustable spacers for the back of the screen, one for each corner and one for each span would even be helpful when it comes to ust projectors, ha ha...
> 
> from opotma: _"Like all Ultra short projectors; to get a perfect image requires a completely flat surface. As most walls are not entirely flat, to avoid slight distortion to the top of the picture, you may need to install a screen onto your projection surface for a perfect image."_
> 
> from elite screens: _"Ultra Short Throw Projector Weakness - its inability to work with anything but a perfectly flat projection surface."_
> 
> from projectorcentral.com: _"*Screen is critical. *A vital requirement for all UST projectors is that *the screen or projection surface be perfectly flat and smooth*. Any waviness or warp in the screen shows up much more with a UST projector because of its acute upward angle of projection. Pop-up screens are useless, and tab-tensioned pulldown screens work only if they are of high enough quality to hold the screen perfectly flat (most of the cheaper ones won't). "_
> 
> from projectionscreennet.com: _"Projection screens must provide the best possible reflection of the projected image.That is why the discussion is often about view angles, gain and reflection types. Important issues for sure, but in the end the performance of a projection screen depends on how flat it is. After all, waves in the fabric of the screen result in a distorted picture. And for ultra short-throw projection a perfectly flat screen is paramount, because the projection angle is much wider which has an effect on the visibility of any waves in the fabric or surface."
> 
> 
> 
> _



couldn't agree more.. Ive set up many projectors and TV's and this thing is a PAIN IN THE ASS:frown:

Got it set up yesterday and even with a fixed screen its really hard to get it lined up just perfect(as the wall ins't flat so the screen frame is slightly off causing a bend) , Since there is no movable lens it has to be done with tiny manual placements which is a chore as the wall isn't straight(and why the hell does the screen switch off when I get in front of the light source or move the projector??). Plus when trying to get to a 135" or bigger screen the only real option is to floor mount the projector or build a small 8" stand lol. I keep seeing shots of people using cabinets but then the projected image is way too high.


----------



## Robert Yoo

mr stroke said:


> aeneas01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ust projectors can be an uber pain in the ass to perfectly align to a surface, especially if you happen to suffer from any shade of ocd, which is why i always felt that the implied simple installation of a ust pj vs a standard throw pj was very overstated... heck, adjustable spacers for the back of the screen, one for each corner and one for each span would even be helpful when it comes to ust projectors, ha ha...
> 
> from opotma: _"Like all Ultra short projectors; to get a perfect image requires a completely flat surface. As most walls are not entirely flat, to avoid slight distortion to the top of the picture, you may need to install a screen onto your projection surface for a perfect image."_
> 
> from elite screens: _"Ultra Short Throw Projector Weakness - its inability to work with anything but a perfectly flat projection surface."_
> 
> from projectorcentral.com: _"*Screen is critical. *A vital requirement for all UST projectors is that *the screen or projection surface be perfectly flat and smooth*. Any waviness or warp in the screen shows up much more with a UST projector because of its acute upward angle of projection. Pop-up screens are useless, and tab-tensioned pulldown screens work only if they are of high enough quality to hold the screen perfectly flat (most of the cheaper ones won't). "_
> 
> from projectionscreennet.com: _"Projection screens must provide the best possible reflection of the projected image.That is why the discussion is often about view angles, gain and reflection types. Important issues for sure, but in the end the performance of a projection screen depends on how flat it is. After all, waves in the fabric of the screen result in a distorted picture. And for ultra short-throw projection a perfectly flat screen is paramount, because the projection angle is much wider which has an effect on the visibility of any waves in the fabric or surface."
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couldn't agree more.. Ive set up many projectors and TV's and this thing is a PAIN IN THE ASS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it set up yesterday and even with a fixed screen its really hard to get it lined up just perfect(as the wall ins't flat so the screen frame is slightly off causing a bend) , Since there is no movable lens it has to be done with tiny manual placements which is a chore as the wall isn't straight(and why the hell does the screen switch off when I get in front of the light source or move the projector??). Plus when trying to get to a 135" or bigger screen the only real option is to floor mount the projector or build a small 8" stand lol. I keep seeing shots of people using cabinets but then the projected image is way too high. /forum/images/smilies/confused.gif
Click to expand...

Fyi you can turn off the safety feature that turns off the light when you go in front of the light. Goto settings->general->turn off IR senor (I don’t know if that’s the exact name of it, at the office now) and turn it off.


----------



## aeneas01

mr stroke said:


> couldn't agree more.. Ive set up many projectors and TV's and this thing is a PAIN IN THE ASS:frown:


yep, it can be a real ass-kicker.



mr stroke said:


> and why the hell does the screen switch off when I get in front of the light source or move the projector??


it's a safety feature, to protect folks (especially children) from accidentally looking into the laser, but it can be disabled in settings, which i've already done, don't remember exactly where i found it but it's there (also, iirc, the setting is worded a bit oddly so it might not be immediately obvious as you thumb through the pj settings options).



mr stroke said:


> Got it set up yesterday and even with a fixed screen its really hard to get it lined up just perfect(as the wall ins't flat so the screen frame is slightly off causing a bend) , Since there is no movable lens it has to be done with tiny manual placements which is a chore as the wall isn't straight. Plus when trying to get to a 135" or bigger screen the only real option is to floor mount the projector or build a small 8" stand lol. I keep seeing shots of people using cabinets but then the projected image is way too high.


when i received my first 4k laser pj (dell) i thought there was something wrong with it because of the warped edges on the projected image, even when projected on a screen, and after reading that others were experiencing the same thing i just wrote it off as a big ust downside.

then i got away from forums and started reading quality reviews and manufacturer recommendations which all emphasized that a perfectly flat surface was absolutely mandatory when i came to ust or you would see warping, which led me to take a closer look at my screen (which looked perfectly flat to me and everyone else)... not only was my screen not perfectly flat, but like you i discovered that my wall wasn't perfectly flat either... this was confirmed when i put my finger behind the screen frame and moved it forward ever so slightly at certain points and the warping disappeared, go figure...


----------



## BenPlace

My Silver ticket screen has 56 springs that connect fromt he outer edge of the screen to the frame. You attach them all and then hammer two posts in the center of the screen to stretch them all out. It works great now.


----------



## geronemo3

Is anyone using a retractable screen that's on a motor and can be rolled up and down?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BenPlace

geronemo3 said:


> Is anyone using a retractable screen that's on a motor and can be rolled up and down?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I had to replace mine when I got this. I do not recommend trying it unless its a tension screen. Even then I do not recommend it.

I now have a framed screen hanging from the ceiling with hooks that I can pull out and lift to get behind it when I need to.


----------



## mr stroke

aeneas01 said:


> yep, it can be a real ass-kicker.
> 
> 
> it's a safety feature, to protect folks (especially children) from accidentally looking into the laser, but it can be disabled in settings, which i've already done, don't remember exactly where i found it but it's there (also, iirc, the setting is worded a bit oddly so it might not be immediately obvious as you thumb through the pj settings options).
> 
> 
> when i received my first 4k laser pj (dell) i thought there was something wrong with it because of the warped edges on the projected image, even when projected on a screen, and after reading that others were experiencing the same thing i just wrote it off as a big ust downside.
> 
> then i got away from forums and started reading quality reviews and manufacturer recommendations which all emphasized that a perfectly flat surface was absolutely mandatory when i came to ust or you would see warping, which led me to take a closer look at my screen (which looked perfectly flat to me and everyone else)... not only was my screen not perfectly flat, but like you i discovered that my wall wasn't perfectly flat either... *this was confirmed when i put my finger behind the screen frame and moved it forward ever so slightly at certain points and the warping disappeared, go figure...*



this is exactly what I did this morning and discovered pulling the bottom of the screen forward 1/2 inch took away the warping. So now I am putting little pieces of foam behind certain spots around the Silver Ticket frame to even out the image. 


and being in a quiet room with this projector I can: 100% hear the fan whine. Its BAD.. Worse than any projector or monitor I've ever used. If it doesn't go away with loud audio, then I will put a flap on the left side vent (which completely takes away the whine)


----------



## BenPlace

mr stroke said:


> this is exactly what I did this morning and discovered pulling the bottom of the screen forward 1/2 inch took away the warping. So now I am putting little pieces of foam behind certain spots around the Silver Ticket frame to even out the image.
> 
> 
> and being in a quiet room with this projector I can: 100% hear the fan whine. Its BAD.. Worse than any projector or monitor I've ever used. If it doesn't go away with loud audio, then I will put a flap on the left side vent (which completely takes away the whine)


That is interesting. Coming from a BenQ 2150ST this is at least 5 times quieter.


----------



## monakh

Alright, I have had a couple of days to do the basics and here are my findings:

I knew USTs were bad with uneven surfaces but I honestly didn't think they were THIS unforgiving. The wall was one thing, but I hooked up my 120" Azure Pet Crystal screen (more on this later) and there it is again. The bow up top is like a gently rolling hill in Ireland. It's very obvious and one of those things, guess what, that looks way worse in real life as opposed to pics. If you have no choice, I guess you can live with it but I have realized that this entire journey has been useless. I live in the Middle East. They don't do homes with such grand perfection. The walls are are bound to be uneven, if I hook up a screen to the same wall, and the hooks are far apart across a very minor ripple in the wall, the screen WILL bend, ever so slightly, and it's enough to mess up the image. The only, minor, saving grace is that cinema-scope movies with black bars at the top and bottom are less affected though the bend is still there. A PC looks horrible.

Speaking of horrible, all 4K/HDCP handshakes are terrible. My Roku Ultra refuses to do 4K UDR at 60Hz (is that even supported?) and even at 30Hz, the handshakes are erratic. I am running this via a fiber-HDMI cable from my Denon AVR-X4400H and the ONLY thing that works every time is my Nvidia Shield. Not the PC (it's a living room NUC with Intel 540 graphics) and not Roku. I have switched the Roku back to 1080p because I switch inputs a lot between SAT TV, Roku, Shield and my Chromecast. Every input switch is a pain with this projector.

As for the screen, I got a good price but I think you get what you pay for. The Pet Crystal cloth does look amazing (though I think it's not as huge a difference if I was simply projecting on the wall as I have for the last ten years). I do have a lot of ambient light in the room. There's a patio door and overhead lights. I just thought that the image bend issue would resolve itself but try as I might it hasn't. It may be that the frame of the screen is not very impressive aluminum. I see the paint on the 1 centimeter (outer) border already starting to chip off. The thing with aluminum is that the lower grade it is, the easier it bends. I think that's what's happening here. I have no way to fix it and I guess after a sub


----------



## BenPlace

monakh said:


> Alright, I have had a couple of days to do the basics and here are my findings:
> 
> I knew USTs were bad with uneven surfaces but I honestly didn't think they were THIS unforgiving. The wall was one thing, but I hooked up my 120" Azure Pet Crystal screen (more on this later) and there it is again. The bow up top is like a gently rolling hill in Ireland. It's very obvious and one of those things, guess what, that looks way worse in real life as opposed to pics. If you have no choice, I guess you can live with it but I have realized that this entire journey has been useless. I live in the Middle East. They don't do homes with such grand perfection. The walls are are bound to be uneven, if I hook up a screen to the same wall, and the hooks are far apart across a very minor ripple in the wall, the screen WILL bend, ever so slightly, and it's enough to mess up the image. The only, minor, saving grace is that cinema-scope movies with black bars at the top and bottom are less affected though the bend is still there. A PC looks horrible.
> 
> Speaking of horrible, all 4K/HDCP handshakes are terrible. My Roku Ultra refuses to do 4K UDR at 60Hz (is that even supported?) and even at 30Hz, the handshakes are erratic. I am running this via a fiber-HDMI cable from my Denon AVR-X4400H and the ONLY thing that works every time is my Nvidia Shield. Not the PC (it's a living room NUC with Intel 540 graphics) and not Roku. I have switched the Roku back to 1080p because I switch inputs a lot between SAT TV, Roku, Shield and my Chromecast. Every input switch is a pain with this projector.
> 
> As for the screen, I got a good price but I think you get what you pay for. The Pet Crystal cloth does look amazing (though I think it's not as huge a difference if I was simply projecting on the wall as I have for the last ten years). I do have a lot of ambient light in the room. There's a patio door and overhead lights. I just thought that the image bend issue would resolve itself but try as I might it hasn't. It may be that the frame of the screen is not very impressive aluminum. I see the paint on the 1 centimeter (outer) border already starting to chip off. The thing with aluminum is that the lower grade it is, the easier it bends. I think that's what's happening here. I have no way to fix it and I guess after a sub


----------



## monakh

BenPlace said:


> Did you buy a tensioned screen with a frame?


Yes. A gazilion springs. Took ages to assemble.

Pics:










Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## monakh

*Waf*

You know what really sucks is that I massively borked my WAF in trying to get this screen up on the wall. It's the living room, all obvious items of technical origin are a giant no-no. I got away with a small overhead PJ and no screen for years but for this, I had to re-arrange the furniture while the Missus was out of town. Oh boy, she is not gonna be a happy camper when she gets back--especially when she sees what a stupid image mistake all of the changes resulted in. Trust me the bend and bow looks much, much worse in person.

I am gonna get it now!


----------



## aeneas01

monakh said:


> You know what really sucks is that I massively borked my WAF in trying to get this screen up on the wall. It's the living room, all obvious items of technical origin are a giant no-no. I got away with a small overhead PJ and no screen for years but for this, I had to re-arrange the furniture while the Missus was out of town. Oh boy, she is not gonna be a happy camper when she gets back--especially when she sees what a stupid image mistake all of the changes resulted in. Trust me the bend and bow looks much, much worse in person.
> 
> I am gonna get it now!


have you tried turning your projector upside down to see if the bowing follows the flip to the bottom of the screen? if it doesn't, and if the bowing is still present at the top of the screen, then i think it's pretty clear that it's the surface you're projecting on that's the issue... but if the bowing does follow the flip and now displays on the bottom, it would appear that it's a lens issue.

also, if it's any consolation i owned the benq 4k laser short throw (lk953st) for close to a month but sent it back for a full refund (benq's 30-day full refund if not happy policy) because i just couldn't rationalize the $5k for the image it displayed, plus it had a host of other quirks... i'm not a "black level" snob, not even close, in fact i think some folks get carried with trying to "achieve" deep blacks to the point where the images are just too dark... but in the case of the benq it really did suffer from less than impressive blacks, and the lack of contrast the pj provided really undermined its hdr capabilities.

re handshakes, 4k hdr laser projector owners have been known to go through over a dozen 4k/60hz/118g/444 cables before finding one that works, these projectors are just notoriously picky when it comes to cables.


----------



## aeneas01

mr stroke said:


> this is exactly what I did this morning and discovered pulling the bottom of the screen forward 1/2 inch took away the warping. So now I am putting little pieces of foam behind certain spots around the Silver Ticket frame to even out the image.
> 
> 
> and being in a quiet room with this projector I can: 100% hear the fan whine. Its BAD.. Worse than any projector or monitor I've ever used. If it doesn't go away with loud audio, then I will put a flap on the left side vent (which completely takes away the whine)


yeah, in the past i used push pins behind the screen as spacers to align it, will probably have to do the same thing again when my new screen arrives... also, sorry to hear about your fan noise, i don't have it all.


----------



## BenPlace

Sorry if this is a dumb question but, after putting in all the springs, you put the brace in and hammered it in place, right? And you are positive it is centered?

If so, between this and the noise, you might have gotten a damaged product that was dropped hard while shipping or something.


----------



## monakh

aeneas01 said:


> have you tried turning your projector upside down to see if the bowing follows the flip to the bottom of the screen? if it doesn't, and if the bowing is still present at the top of the screen, then i think it's pretty clear that it's the surface you're projecting on that's the issue... but if the bowing does follow the flip and now displays on the bottom, it would appear that it's a lens issue.
> 
> also, if it's any consolation i owned the benq 4k laser short throw (lk953st) for close to a month but sent it back for a full refund (benq's 30-day full refund if not happy policy) because i just couldn't rationalize the $5k for the image it displayed, plus it had a host of other quirks... i'm not a "black level" snob, not even close, in fact i think some folks get carried with trying to "achieve" deep blacks to the point where the images are just too dark... but in the case of the benq it really did suffer from less than impressive blacks, and the lack of contrast the pj provided really undermined its hdr capabilities.
> 
> re handshakes, 4k hdr laser projector owners have been known to go through over a dozen 4k/60hz/118g/444 cables before finding one that works, these projectors are just notoriously picky when it comes to cables.


I'll try it upside down though holding it that way while trying to avoid the laser isn't exactly a natural act 

With regards to the Benq you owned, I was just thinking that the pain I have endured with this UST business is not worth it. For over a decade, I have been using long throw PJs, they have had their quirks but never gave me this much trouble.

If you have a suggestion for a cable, I am open to it. This sucker cost over a hundred dollars from Amazon. Damn fiber-based cables!



BenPlace said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question but, after putting in all the springs, you put the brace in and hammered it in place, right? And you are positive it is centered?
> 
> If so, between this and the noise, you might have gotten a damaged product that was dropped hard while shipping or something.


Since I am not the only one complaining about noise, I think it's just that I am more sensitive to it. I shouldn't be, since I have been around computer equipment much of my life. I am pretty sure the fan whine is normal.

I am sure the screen is fine but the frame doesn't exactly exude high quality. It's likely just the sensitivity to the curvature of the wall.


----------



## eziggy3

monakh said:


> Yes. A gazilion springs. Took ages to assemble.
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk




I had the exact same issue. After tweaking it for a couple of hours the past few nights I got it like the second image. Still not perfect as you can still see some distortion in the top right corner (pic 3). I noticed that if I push back on the corner of the screen it gets better.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Yoo

I'm waiting for my T-Prism alr screen to come but im just wondering has ANYONE been able to setup their screen with this projector with little to no issues?


----------



## sk8conz

monakh said:


> I'll try it upside down though holding it that way while trying to avoid the laser isn't exactly a natural act
> 
> With regards to the Benq you owned, I was just thinking that the pain I have endured with this UST business is not worth it. For over a decade, I have been using long throw PJs, they have had their quirks but never gave me this much trouble.
> 
> If you have a suggestion for a cable, I am open to it. This sucker cost over a hundred dollars from Amazon. Damn fiber-based cables!
> 
> 
> 
> Since I am not the only one complaining about noise, I think it's just that I am more sensitive to it. I shouldn't be, since I have been around computer equipment much of my life. I am pretty sure the fan whine is normal.
> 
> I am sure the screen is fine but the frame doesn't exactly exude high quality. It's likely just the sensitivity to the curvature of the wall.


That's the biggest pain with the UST projectors, they are very unforgiving if they are positioned wrongly.

I must have spent 2+ hours getting mine dead right. I have the 1080 version but at various times it looked like your different photos.

Once I got it setup I haven't touched it again and it's been great for the past 18 months. I am projecting a 146" diagonal image, so almost at the limit and I couldn't be happier with the end result. 

You need to make sure the projector is positioned correctly.

Reset the keystone adjustments before you start, and only use them for the final fine tuning tweaks.

It needs to be perfectly level front to back and side to side. I used a spirit level to make sure.

It also needs to be perfectly square to the wall. Measure from each corner of the projector to the wall and rotate the projector slightly until it is square.

It also needs to be the correct height and distance from the screen to fill it.

The wall or screen also needs to be dead flat.

Hope this helps


----------



## danwel

Robert Yoo said:


> I'm waiting for my T-Prism alr screen to come but im just wondering has ANYONE been able to setup their screen with this projector with little to no issues?


It takes a little bit to get the screen set up at the correct height but once it is set with a bit of keystone correction it is relatively straight forward to get to fit the screen completely.


----------



## monakh

eziggy3 said:


> I had the exact same issue. After tweaking it for a couple of hours the past few nights I got it like the second image. Still not perfect as you can still see some distortion in the top right corner (pic 3). I noticed that if I push back on the corner of the screen it gets better.


Mind sharing some tips since you have just done it recently? I have also spent hours trying to do this. The projector is currently sitting on small table which moves easily but try as I might, I can neither fill up the screen, nor get rid of the distortion. It really shouldn't be this hard!



sk8conz said:


> That's the biggest pain with the UST projectors, they are very unforgiving if they are positioned wrongly.
> 
> I must have spent 2+ hours getting mine dead right. I have the 1080 version but at various times it looked like your different photos.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps


Thank you, I will definitely try a bit longer. The tip with the spirit level is handy. Thanks!


----------



## clyevo

monakh said:


> You know what really sucks is that I massively borked my WAF in trying to get this screen up on the wall. It's the living room, all obvious items of technical origin are a giant no-no. I got away with a small overhead PJ and no screen for years but for this, I had to re-arrange the furniture while the Missus was out of town. Oh boy, she is not gonna be a happy camper when she gets back--especially when she sees what a stupid image mistake all of the changes resulted in. Trust me the bend and bow looks much, much worse in person.
> 
> I am gonna get it now!


buy a huge tempered glass of similar size (usually up to 96 inches in length and 48 inches wide), obviously tempered glass will be super hard and super flat
hang the tempered glass on the wall
and somehow align the warped aluminium frame to match the flatness of the glass
there should be a way to fix it properly to a glass, use ur creativity, i am out of ideas


----------



## monakh

You're kidding, right?  

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## clyevo

clyevo said:


> buy a huge tempered glass of similar size (usually up to 96 inches in length and 48 inches wide), obviously tempered glass will be super hard and super flat
> hang the tempered glass on the wall
> and somehow align the warped aluminium frame to match the flatness of the glass
> there should be a way to fix it properly to a glass, use ur creativity, i am out of ideas


How about the hard glass fresnel type ALR from xyscreen
It's pretty hefty though 175kg in box for the max 100" size screen
It's said to be brighter than the pet ALR screen as it also rejects ambient light from the sides
But the weight i have no idea how to hang that kind of weight on the wall. Might have to hire some bodybuilders to hold it in place while fixing it
Does anyone have any experience comparing both type of ALR screen? Is it worth the 2x price?


----------



## drdoom2k

clyevo said:


> How about the hard glass fresnel type ALR from xyscreen
> It's pretty hefty though 175kg in box for the max 100" size screen
> It's said to be brighter than the pet ALR screen as it also rejects ambient light from the sides
> But the weight i have no idea how to hang that kind of weight on the wall. Might have to hire some bodybuilders to hold it in place while fixing it
> Does anyone have any experience comparing both type of ALR screen? Is it worth the 2x price?


Thanks for showing this - always thought I would simply buy the XY Screen (PET Crystal) for ALR and assembly myself, but that fresnel screen looks brilliant. Will need to investigate further, but where did you get the 175kg definition from? Have you perhaps checked in with Wendy from XY?


----------



## eziggy3

monakh said:


> You're kidding, right?
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk




I would just try some spacers to get the hangers away from the wall so the screen is set off.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eziggy3

monakh said:


> Mind sharing some tips since you have just done it recently? I have also spent hours trying to do this. The projector is currently sitting on small table which moves easily but try as I might, I can neither fill up the screen, nor get rid of the distortion. It really shouldn't be this hard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I will definitely try a bit longer. The tip with the spirit level is handy. Thanks!




One thing that helped the bowing was slightly lifting the rear of the projector, it’s not going to take much


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oni222

geronemo3 said:


> Is this a known occurrence with short throw projectors etc or a defect in this projector?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


My previous Xiaomi UST did not have this issue. The current one does but it is nowhere near as bad as the original poster.
Mine is only a very minor bend that most the time I dont know it is there unless I look for it.


----------



## oni222

aeneas01 said:


> i didn't have to pay an additional duty charge upon arrival for my projector which was purchased and shipped directly from china, nor have i had to pay additional duty charges upon arrival for any of the equipment i've purchased directly from china for my business, all of whihc have been in the last couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> i guess i'm deaf, i haven't noticed any fan noise, and certainly not after the projector has been turned off... re no power button on the unit, i've always ceiling mounted my projectors so i could never easily get to the power button anyway, it was always much easier for me to just power cycle from the outlet in the rare instances i ran into a prob, so a lack of a power button on the pj is definitely no biggie for me.
> 
> 
> yeah, i really don't see any reason to root this pj given you can't get 4k hdr natively thru the gui/apps, but i think it's well worth the effort to install the xda tool i mentioned, in fact it's a no-brainer to me.


I did not have to pay anything for importing this projector either but it is definitely luck based. If it helps USPS delivered mine while the original poster with this issue used UPS.

As for the coil wine I do not really hear it either. Just normal electronic fan noise that is instantly covered up once something plays.


----------



## aeneas01

clyevo said:


> How about the hard glass fresnel type ALR from xyscreen
> It's pretty hefty though 175kg in box for the max 100" size screen...


and over twice the cost of xy's already overpriced pet crystal (lenticuar) screen.


----------



## oni222

monakh said:


> Yes. A gazilion springs. Took ages to assemble.
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


I do not have a roku to test but I use an optical HDMI 50 feet cable like you and it plays 4K HDR 60hz just fine.
The devices I use daily are:

Apple 4K TV
PS4 PRO
Xbox one X

and in the weekends I use my Samsung UHD 4K HDR bluray player.

Does your HDMI cable have some bad bends on it or possible signal loss due to past kinks? Fiber is very finicky like that and my previous cable had those issues that caused random handshake issues.


----------



## aeneas01

Robert Yoo said:


> I'm waiting for my T-Prism alr screen to come but im just wondering has ANYONE been able to setup their screen with this projector with little to no issues?


looks like you and i will be the t prism pioneers on this board, mine was supposed to arrive yesterday (fedex) but now they're saying today...


----------



## BenPlace

aeneas01 said:


> looks like you and i will be the t prism pioneers on this board, mine was supposed to arrive yesterday (fedex) but now they're saying today...


What size/model did you order?


----------



## mr stroke

monakh said:


> Yes. A gazilion springs. Took ages to assemble.
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


Have you tried hanging the screen from the ceiling ?


----------



## monakh

oni222 said:


> I do not have a roku to test but I use an optical HDMI 50 feet cable like you and it plays 4K HDR 60hz just fine.
> 
> Does your HDMI cable have some bad bends on it or possible signal loss due to past kinks? Fiber is very finicky like that and my previous cable had those issues that caused random handshake issues.


My Shield plays at 59.xx Hz also but if you try to switch to 60 Hz, it gets wacky. I have a 50 foot cable as well. Not bent anywhere (some of it is still rolled up since the projector is more like 40 feet from my receiver). I don't think it's the cable though I wish I had a way to be sure. Ultimately my devices are also attached using some older cables to the receiver. It's possible Roku has a problem with those.



mr stroke said:


> Have you tried hanging the screen from the ceiling ?
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/PD8le2l.jpg%5B/img%5D%5B/quote%5D
> 
> 
> No way to hang my ceiling like that. It's an aluminum frame. Unless I drill holes in. I don't think it would matter, a frame with tension springs is really the best possible alternative.


----------



## oni222

monakh said:


> My Shield plays at 59.xx Hz also but if you try to switch to 60 Hz, it gets wacky. I have a 50 foot cable as well. Not bent anywhere (some of it is still rolled up since the projector is more like 40 feet from my receiver). I don't think it's the cable though I wish I had a way to be sure. Ultimately my devices are also attached using some older cables to the receiver. It's possible Roku has a problem with those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way to hang my ceiling like that. It's an aluminum frame. Unless I drill holes in. I don't think it would matter, a frame with tension springs is really the best possible alternative.




For testing purposes I would bring the shield next to the projector and use high speed 3ft hdmi cable just to eliminate the cable.

I have read many others on this thread use the shield without any issues so I know that the shield itself is solid.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aeneas01

monakh said:


> I'll try it upside down though holding it that way while trying to avoid the laser isn't exactly a natural act


doesn't have to be a life and limb proposition, just aim the pj at the floor and the flip it.



monakh said:


> With regards to the Benq you owned, I was just thinking that the pain I have endured with this UST business is not worth it.  For over a decade, I have been using long throw PJs, they have had their quirks but never gave me this much trouble.


my guess is that none of those long throws you've owned in the past were 4k hdr... thing is, 4k hdr ust projectors are inherently challenging because alignment can be very difficult, but on top of that you also have the challenges of projector 4k hdr which is its own can of worms... and those projector 4k hdr challenges aren't just limited to ust, they're a challenge for all 4k hdr projectors.

when i first decided to jump from 1080p projectors to 4k hdr projectors i assumed it would be roughly the same as jumping from a 1080p tv to a 4k hdr tv, but i couldn't have been more wrong.

everything i throw at my 65" 4k hdr oled tends to look absolutely beautiful, especially 4k hdr content, regardless if it's a disc or ripped mkv file.

but it's been my experience that this just isn't the case with 4k hdr projectors, sources can be very hit and miss because of a myriad of processes that go into rendering a quality image, not the least of which is tone mapping... and of course 4k hdr projectors can't achieve the contrast or brightness levels of 4k hdr panels.

anyway, the 4k hdr benq short throw projector i owned has the same 4k hdr issues (handshakes, finicky acceptance of hdmi cables, etc.) as the ust projectors i've owned, it's the nature of the beast... 1080p projectors are relatively set and forget, 4k hdr projectors aren't (imo), at least not at the moment.

so why even bother with a 4k hdr projector? why not just stick with a nice 1080p projector? because when you do display a quality 4k hdr source, and when you start figuring out how to make other sources look better, the resulting image can be fantastic.



monakh said:


> If you have a suggestion for a cable, I am open to it. This sucker cost over a hundred dollars from Amazon. Damn fiber-based cables!


hdmi cables can be a trial and error thing with these projectors, a cheap one can work great while an expensive one won't and vice versa... as i mentioned, it's not uncommon for 4k hdr owners to got through a half a dozen or more hdmi cables until they find one that works.



monakh said:


> Since I am not the only one complaining about noise, I think it's just that I am more sensitive to it. I shouldn't be, since I have been around computer equipment much of my life. I am pretty sure the fan whine is normal.


could be that you're more sensitive, could be that you have a loud projector, fortunately mine isn't loud at all, really not even noticeable.


----------



## mr stroke

aeneas01 said:


> doesn't have to be a life and limb proposition, just aim the pj at the floor and the flip it.
> 
> 
> my guess is that none of those long throws you've owned in the past were 4k hdr... thing is, 4k hdr ust projectors are inherently challenging because alignment can be very difficult, but on top of that you also have the challenges of projector 4k hdr which is its own can of worms... and those projector 4k hdr challenges aren't just limited to ust, they're a challenge for all 4k hdr projectors.
> 
> when i first decided to jump from 1080p projectors to 4k hdr projectors i assumed it would be roughly the same as jumping from a 1080p tv to a 4k hdr tv, but i couldn't have been more wrong.
> 
> everything i throw at my 65" 4k hdr oled tends to look absolutely beautiful, especially 4k hdr content, regardless if it's a disc or ripped mkv file.
> 
> *but it's been my experience that this just isn't the case with 4k hdr projectors, sources can be very hit and miss because of a myriad of processes that go into rendering a quality image, not the least of which is tone mapping... and of course 4k hdr projectors can't achieve the contrast or brightness levels of 4k hdr panels.
> *
> anyway, the 4k hdr benq short throw projector i owned has the same 4k hdr issues (handshakes, finicky acceptance of hdmi cables, etc.) as the ust projectors i've owned, it's the nature of the beast... 1080p projectors are relatively set and forget, 4k hdr projectors aren't (imo), at least not at the moment.
> 
> so why even bother with a 4k hdr projector? why not just stick with a nice 1080p projector? because when you do display a quality 4k hdr source, and when you start figuring out how to make other sources look better, the resulting image can be fantastic.
> 
> 
> hdmi cables can be a trial and error thing with these projectors, a cheap one can work great while an expensive one won't and vice versa... as i mentioned, it's not uncommon for 4k hdr owners to got through a half a dozen or more hdmi cables until they find one that works.
> 
> 
> could be that you're more sensitive, could be that you have a loud projector, fortunately mine isn't loud at all, really not even noticeable.



exactly why I turned off HDR on my Apple TV & Oppo UHD player. 

1- This projector looks like ass when it tries to do HDR, IMO it simply doesn't have the contrast to pull it off. I am going 4k with SDR with this thing 

2- Out side of my 2018's LG OLED & Sony TV's "HDR+4k" can be a massive pain in the ass with hand shaking issues. Even then its still not 100% solid. Running my NVIDIA 2080 ti with HDR on through my Sony TV can create issues with a 10" HMDI cert cable. The only time 4k+HDR work flawlessly for me is when I run my Oppo UHD player to my LG OLED. Otherwise its very hit and miss.


----------



## BenPlace

mr stroke said:


> exactly why I turned off HDR on my Apple TV & Oppo UHD player.
> 
> 1- This projector looks like ass when it tries to do HDR, IMO it simply doesn't have the contrast to pull it off. I am going 4k with SDR with this thing
> 
> 2- Out side of my 2018's LG OLED & Sony TV's "HDR+4k" can be a massive pain in the ass with hand shaking issues. Even then its still not 100% solid. Running my NVIDIA 2080 ti with HDR on through my Sony TV can create issues with a 10" HMDI cert cable. The only time 4k+HDR work flawlessly for me is when I run my Oppo UHD player to my LG OLED. Otherwise its very hit and miss.


Are you kidding? HDR looks AMAZING on this thing. So much so that I have been trying to get everything I can with HDR since I got the projector.


----------



## geronemo3

aeneas01 said:


> doesn't have to be a life and limb proposition, just aim the pj at the floor and the flip it.
> 
> 
> my guess is that none of those long throws you've owned in the past were 4k hdr... thing is, 4k hdr ust projectors are inherently challenging because alignment can be very difficult, but on top of that you also have the challenges of projector 4k hdr which is its own can of worms... and those projector 4k hdr challenges aren't just limited to ust, they're a challenge for all 4k hdr projectors.
> 
> when i first decided to jump from 1080p projectors to 4k hdr projectors i assumed it would be roughly the same as jumping from a 1080p tv to a 4k hdr tv, but i couldn't have been more wrong.
> 
> everything i throw at my 65" 4k hdr oled tends to look absolutely beautiful, especially 4k hdr content, regardless if it's a disc or ripped mkv file.
> 
> but it's been my experience that this just isn't the case with 4k hdr projectors, sources can be very hit and miss because of a myriad of processes that go into rendering a quality image, not the least of which is tone mapping... and of course 4k hdr projectors can't achieve the contrast or brightness levels of 4k hdr panels.
> 
> anyway, the 4k hdr benq short throw projector i owned has the same 4k hdr issues (handshakes, finicky acceptance of hdmi cables, etc.) as the ust projectors i've owned, it's the nature of the beast... 1080p projectors are relatively set and forget, 4k hdr projectors aren't (imo), at least not at the moment.
> 
> so why even bother with a 4k hdr projector? why not just stick with a nice 1080p projector? because when you do display a quality 4k hdr source, and when you start figuring out how to make other sources look better, the resulting image can be fantastic.
> 
> 
> hdmi cables can be a trial and error thing with these projectors, a cheap one can work great while an expensive one won't and vice versa... as i mentioned, it's not uncommon for 4k hdr owners to got through a half a dozen or more hdmi cables until they find one that works.
> 
> 
> could be that you're more sensitive, could be that you have a loud projector, fortunately mine isn't loud at all, really not even noticeable.


I have no experience with projectors. Looking for my first one. Reading all these problems and fact this comes from China so warranty is hit or miss has me worried. I was looking at this vs Epson 5050ub which is not UST. 

From your experience what type of problems I might get into with a non-UST like the epson I mentioned. Non technical draw backs I can think of are:

1) Installing a power outlet in the ceiling
2) Running a long HDMI cable
3) Obviously not UST which would be great to have.

thanks

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## geronemo3

mr stroke said:


> exactly why I turned off HDR on my Apple TV & Oppo UHD player.
> 
> 
> 
> 1- This projector looks like ass when it tries to do HDR, IMO it simply doesn't have the contrast to pull it off. I am going 4k with SDR with this thing
> 
> 
> 
> 2- Out side of my 2018's LG OLED & Sony TV's "HDR+4k" can be a massive pain in the ass with hand shaking issues. Even then its still not 100% solid. Running my NVIDIA 2080 ti with HDR on through my Sony TV can create issues with a 10" HMDI cert cable. The only time 4k+HDR work flawlessly for me is when I run my Oppo UHD player to my LG OLED. Otherwise its very hit and miss.


I have a Sony XBR930. I've played many remux 10bit HDR Blurays and never had an issue. It's mind-blowing they haven't found a solution. 

They Sony automatically detects 10 4k HDR content always. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## aeneas01

BenPlace said:


> Are you kidding? HDR looks AMAZING on this thing. So much so that I have been trying to get everything I can with HDR since I got the projector.


yeah, i really don't get what @mr stroke is saying either, 4kd hdr can look stunning on these things given the right source... also, i grew tired of handshaking issues and delays when switching sources so now i just have one connection that does it all, a pc, which i use to stream my extensive ripped bluray library, stream netflix, amazon, hulu, and the nfl sunday ticket.. i also run my pc through a lumagen pro which allows me to fine tune things more than what i can get from the projector alone, including improved tone mapping.


----------



## mr stroke

aeneas01 said:


> yeah, i really don't get what @mr stroke is saying either, 4kd hdr can look stunning on these things given the right source... also, i grew tired of handshaking issues and delays when switching sources so now i just have one connection that does it all, a pc, which i use to stream my extensive ripped bluray library, stream netflix, amazon, hulu, and the nfl sunday ticket.. i also run my pc through a lumagen pro which allows me to fine tune things more than what i can get from the projector alone, including improved tone mapping.


I am surprised you guys say it looks stunning.. Maybe I am using wrong settings lol 


This projector looks great on SDR.. just HDR looks washed out and over saturated. Where my LG OLED TV & Acer X27 FALD monitor look fantastic


----------



## mr stroke

someone post there settings ? or is everyone just using "Movie" mode ?


----------



## aeneas01

geronemo3 said:


> I have no experience with projectors. Looking for my first one. Reading all these problems and fact this comes from China so warranty is hit or miss has me worried. I was looking at this vs Epson 5050ub which is not UST.
> 
> From your experience what type of problems I might get into with a non-UST like the epson I mentioned. Non technical draw backs I can think of are:
> 
> 1) Installing a power outlet in the ceiling
> 2) Running a long HDMI cable
> 3) Obviously not UST which would be great to have.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


there's an old adage: have a great experience and you tell a friend, have a bad experience and you tell anyone and everyone who will listen.

point is, while some may clearly have issues with a product they've purchased, i don't think online complaints are always a fair representation of the true quality, or customer satisfaction, of the product.... throw in user error and/or inexperience with a product that leads to poor results, and the waters get even muddier... anyway, thousand have purchased this projector and thousands are very happy with it.

re your question, imo projectors aren't plug and play like tvs, there's a learning curve to all of them, and there are a lot more factors involved in order to get great results (installation, screen, lighting, room size, etc.)... if i were you i would determine a price range, read the threads containing projectors in that price range (while keeping in mind that some bad user experiences doesn't mean the projector sucks or is plagued with a bunch of issues), and then try them out using amazon's 30-day return policy (or benq's 30-day return policy) to see which one makes you the most happy.


----------



## BenPlace

mr stroke said:


> someone post there settings ? or is everyone just using "Movie" mode ?


I have mine set on "Standard" mode.
How are you sending content to it?


----------



## oni222

mr stroke said:


> I am surprised you guys say it looks stunning.. Maybe I am using wrong settings lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This projector looks great on SDR.. just HDR looks washed out and over saturated. Where my LG OLED TV & Acer X27 FALD monitor look fantastic




If it helps I run this projector with HDR ON and I love how it looks.
Nothing is washed out or saturated.

Sure it is not as good as my LG OLED 65” tv’s but it is better than my Samsung 80” QLED without a doubt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aeneas01

BenPlace said:


> What size/model did you order?


purchased a custom 2.35:1 scope screen, t-prism / lenticular, 133" wide, 57" high, 145" diagonal.

the bad news is it arrived this morning in a damaged box that exposed some of the contents, and without opening the package completely it looks like at least portions of the frame were damaged, so it looks like i get to go through the wonderful process of filing a claim and getting a replacement!


----------



## BenPlace

oni222 said:


> If it helps I run this projector with HDR ON and I love how it looks.
> Nothing is washed out or saturated.
> 
> Sure it is not as good as my LG OLED 65” tv’s but it is better than my Samsung 80” QLED without a doubt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know why people try to compare projectors to TVs anyways. If I could buy a 120 inch TV for 5k, then thats the way to go all day. You can't...


----------



## aeneas01

BenPlace said:


> I don't know why people try to compare projectors to TVs anyways. If I could buy a 120 inch TV for 5k, then thats the way to go all day. You can't...


yep.


----------



## geronemo3

BenPlace said:


> I don't know why people try to compare projectors to TVs anyways. If I could buy a 120 inch TV for 5k, then thats the way to go all day. You can't...


I completely get your point. I guess they are using it as reference for those of us that don't have one. To give a ball park idea. 

A lot of people who have never owned a projector would actually read 4K HDR and expect it to be as good as their TV but on the flip side those people do not read this forum LOL. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## monakh

geronemo3 said:


> I have no experience with projectors. Looking for my first one. Reading all these problems and fact this comes from China so warranty is hit or miss has me worried. I was looking at this vs Epson 5050ub which is not UST.
> 
> From your experience what type of problems I might get into with a non-UST like the epson I mentioned. Non technical draw backs I can think of are:
> 
> 1) Installing a power outlet in the ceiling
> 2) Running a long HDMI cable
> 3) Obviously not UST which would be great to have.


I think you forgot the biggest negative for the Epson. It's still using UHE lamps. Cheap bulbs, but they are still replaced frequently if you want to use your PJ a lot. I have always used mine as a TV and had a Benq W1070 that I changed 3 bulbs on. Never again.



aeneas01 said:


> purchased a custom 2.35:1 scope screen, t-prism / lenticular, 133" wide, 57" high, 145" diagonal.
> 
> the bad news is it arrived this morning in a damaged box that exposed some of the contents, and without opening the package completely it looks like at least portions of the frame were damaged, so it looks like i get to go through the wonderful process of filing a claim and getting a replacement!


Are you sure the frame is damaged? Can't tell from the pics. Just because the package was torn doesn't necessarily mean it was damaged.


----------



## aeneas01

monakh said:


> Are you sure the frame is damaged? Can't tell from the pics. Just because the package was torn doesn't necessarily mean it was damaged.


yeah, no doubt, shards of aluminum dangling, paint cracked, mangled, from being dragged around on a rough surface exposed, alas....


----------



## mr stroke

Probably done with this projector too

Absolute pain in the ass to get it to not warp. I’ve probably spent 8-10 hours now trying to line this thing up in any way possible and it just won’t work. I can’t ceiling mount it and even using spacers this thing just won’t produce an even picture in my situation FML 

To be honest, the best screen for this projector is a ceiling drop down screen. Trying to wall hang a fixed screen on an un even wall is close to impossible. I am surprised reviewers never point this out. (Maybe because they are installing these in “non real life theater scenarios” meant for reviewing only ?


----------



## monakh

Yes. I agree a hundred percent. I have spent way too many hours on trying to unwarp the fricking picture. I am also shocked that no one has mentioned this anywhere on the internet. I don't know how they get the screen picture-perfect every time either with reviews on in public fora. Obviously, it's one massive setup. If a guy like me, who started building PCs a quarter century back, and is an IT expert, can't get it right, I don't know how any layman will. I don't think the PJ is bad (though that was my initial thought), perhaps my screen is slightly warped, but I am not sure (no way of confirming this).

The bottom line, I should have stuck with either an LK970 or a BenQ HT9050 which was my original target. I just couldn't justify the high price back then, but had I known what pain this would be, I would have bit the bullet on the long throw and be done with it. 4K issues be damned, at least I would have color and picture uniformity!



Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## aeneas01

monakh said:


> If a guy like me, who started building PCs a quarter century back, and is an IT expert, can't get it right, I don't know how any layman will.


seems like a lot of average joes have been able to swing it....


----------



## aeneas01

monakh said:


> Duty wasn't paid at the orign. All GCC countries have now empowered their Customs agencies to collect duty (the days of getting in free personal shipments are long behind us). So now a shipment comes in and the shipping company simply takes what's on the airway bill's declared invoice (in my case always legit), adds a hefty processing fee and takes 5 to 7 percent for the government. This morning the UPS driver collected the funds from me. And that was after a 10 day delay. UPS sucks donkey balls in the Middle East.


fwiw my screen arrived via fedex yesterday, as usual just had to sign for it and nothing else, no additional charges, same thing with everything i've purchased from china... of course the box was torn open upon delivery and the frame clearly appears to be damaged, but that's a story for another day, ha ha...


----------



## copperfield74

Hi Guys, I'm new here and I follow this thread for quite some time.
I'm planning to buy the Xiaomi 4K Laser Projector with an 100" screen from XY but I'm really uncertain when reading all these "bad" reviews.
Of course on the other hand there are far more great reviews, but these bad experiences stand out the most in my mind.
Now Xiaomi released the Xiaomi Wemax A300 4K Laser Projector. It seems that this new one has nearly double the lumens than the "old" one. Is this a better choice? Should I stick with the Mijia 4K?
My wife saw the setup and immediately said that she loves the look of it and I should go 4 it.
I'm a little bit afraid of the possible judder because here in Germany all the movies and TV programs are 24fps not 60fps. Also the problems with 3D are not giving me the a good feeling.
How is the update behavior of Xiaomi? Do they support their products with updates? Are they going to change the fix 4K 60fps settings? Are they going to fix the 3D problems? You see I have many doubts because I never dealt with Xiaomi or a 4K projector.
On the other hand....maybe the new A300 does have the same problems....just brighter?


----------



## copperfield74

aeneas01 said:


> fwiw my screen arrived via fedex yesterday, as usual just had to sign for it and nothing else, no additional charges, same thing with everything i've purchased from china... of course the box was torn open upon delivery and the frame clearly appears to be damaged, but that's a story for another day, ha ha...


aeneas01: I feel your pain! Waiting for your screen and than this happens. You're taking it like a real man! ;-)


----------



## Mjzsakae

monakh said:


> Yes. I agree a hundred percent. I have spent way too many hours on trying to unwarp the fricking picture. I am also shocked that no one has mentioned this anywhere on the internet. I don't know how they get the screen picture-perfect every time either..


This has nothing to do with IT man.. You just need a flat surface.. If a fix frame screen doesn't work, I guess u got a lemon projector.. 

BTW, I am receiving my screen tmr.. Yes!!!


----------



## monakh

aeneas01 said:


> seems like a lot of average joes have been able to swing it....


OK dude, I am not sure how many of those are "average Joes". Xiaomi is known to send out free product to reviewers and its possible full support comes with it. I am not saying all these guys got this perk, just a thought. Secondly, it's possible that my screen is messed up, I just have no way of verifying this. I think the projector is OK. I really wish this thing had an 8 point T correction. Apparently, the latest Fengmi, which appears to be the same thing with more lumens, and more storage has that. Maybe it will make it via a firmware upgrade to us (I doubt it).



Mjzsakae said:


> This has nothing to do with IT man.. You just need a flat surface.. If a fix frame screen doesn't work, I guess u got a lemon projector..
> 
> BTW, I am receiving my screen tmr.. Yes!!!


I am not saying that it has anything to do with IT. What I meant was that I am a technical guy. I am used to solving problems. This is a maddening problem and I was unable to sort it out (after leveling things out and having a completely flat surface). Again, I am not sure if the screen is bent, ever so slightly in the center (perhaps due to the center support pillar that goes in the back of the screen, who the hell knows!) Like I said, the PJ seems fine.

What I would like is to wait for both your and Aeneas' experience. To me, you are the two "average Joes".


----------



## aeneas01

monakh said:


> OK dude, I am not sure how many of those are "average Joes". Xiaomi is known to send out free product to reviewers and its possible full support comes with it. I am not saying all these guys got this perk, just a thought.


c'mon, really? quite a reach, no? heck i can post a dozen more examples of folks that have figured it out, that have their ust projectors nicely aligned, did they also get "full support"? anyway, ust projectors can be a pain in the ass to align, it's no secret, and it's mentioned in tech reviews and manufacturer collateral (see my earlier post), but it's not splitting atoms, many are able to manage it just fine, with or without some elbow grease.



monakh said:


> What I would like is to wait for both your and Aeneas' experience. To me, you are the two "average Joes".


not sure why you're interested in waiting for my experience, i've already been down the ust alignment road with a dell s718ql ust that i used to own, it took some work but i got it aligned just fine to a diy 156" (diag) scope screen (carl's flexiwhite).



monakh said:


> Secondly, it's possible that my screen is messed up, I just have no way of verifying this. I think the projector is OK. I really wish this thing had an 8 point T correction. Apparently, the latest Fengmi, which appears to be the same thing with more lumens, and more storage has that. Maybe it will make it via a firmware upgrade to us (I doubt it).


it seems that your entire experience has been a nightmare in every way possible... you had to fork over additional cash upon receipt of your screen, you have probs with hdmi cables and handshakes, you can't get some of your devices to work with the pj, and you can't get your image aligned, etc., etc... i feel bad for you, i really do, this stuff is supposed to be fun... honestly, it may be time for you to just punt, i now i probably would if i were in your shoes... that said, my guess is the vast majority of mijia owners haven't experienced your pain in terms of their setting up their projectors.


----------



## aeneas01

copperfield74 said:


> aeneas01: I feel your pain! Waiting for your screen and than this happens. You're taking it like a real man! ;-)


ha ha, what doesn't kill you makes you stronger! seriously tho, i've purchased equipment from all over the world for my business throughout the last couple of decades and i became immune to this sort of thing long ago, it just comes with the territory, this **** happens, regardless if it's shipped from 6500 miles away or 200 miles away, it's the reimbursement that can be a challenge, hope this one is as swift and satisfactory as some others gave been! in the meantime i've ordered the screen again.


----------



## copperfield74

aeneas01 said:


> ha ha, what doesn't kill you makes you stronger! seriously tho, i've purchased equipment from all over the world for my business throughout the last couple of decades and i became immune to this sort of thing long ago, it just comes with the territory, this **** happens, regardless if it's shipped from 6500 miles away or 200 miles away, it's the reimbursement that can be a challenge, hope this one is as swift and satisfactory as some others gave been! in the meantime i've ordered the screen again.


 Yes, you're right that s**t happens, but the thing that hurts me the most is waiting so badly to receive something and only to realize that I have to wait a lot more because somebody didn't do his job!
Really looking forward your pics when you're up and going.
I have to wait maybe 2 months until I have decided which device/company will get my money.


----------



## Mjzsakae

monakh said:


> I am not saying that it has anything to do with IT. What I meant was that I am a technical guy. I am used to solving problems. This is a maddening problem and I was unable to sort it out (after leveling things out and having a completely flat surface). Again, I am not sure if the screen is bent, ever so slightly in the center (perhaps due to the center support pillar that goes in the back of the screen, who the hell knows!) Like I said, the PJ seems fine.
> 
> 
> 
> What I would like is to wait for both your and Aeneas' experience. To me, you are the two "average Joes".


I am just trying to say it's easy when your screen is flat.. Nothing much to troubleshoot, either it works or it doesn't.. I have the first gen last time and when I just got it.. I have the same worry as u.. Wavy image.. I immediately went back to the shop to get a 1 to 1 exchange which results in the same outcome.. Eventually, I did some research and know what is needed.. Bought a cheap fix frame screen and volia.. Everything is perfect.. This new 4k projector might be slightly difficult though, because only 4 point keystone correction..


----------



## monakh

Yeah with 8 point correction, there is a better chance to adjust for lack of a flat wall. 

OK, I lifted the projector so that it was throwing (maybe) an 80 inch image in the middle of my ALR screen. The top wasn't quite flat but it was close. This tells me, almost with a certainty, that the issue is the screen itself and that at the top, there is a very slight bow in the middle. It cannot be more than a few mm but it's enough to skew the image. I am guessing that either during assembly or installation, I wasn't careful enough with the center support of the frame, making it protrude ever so slightly outward near the top middle. That explains the rolling hill (upside down, nearly flat V shape).

Horrible fricking instructions from Azure. I complained to their saleswoman incessantly about that. She was sympathetic but there wasn't much to be done at this point. Both the included written instructions and the video she sent were missing key steps. What these manufacturers need to do is learn from IKEA and use their instructions as a template. That's how you do a step-by-step manual.


----------



## danwel

Average Joe here with the projector and XY screen. i can confirm that whilst it is a bit of a pain in the ass to set up it mis not exactly rocket science and once the screen is at the right height and the projector the correct distance from the wall, with minimal keystone correction it is done


----------



## Mjzsakae

Here comes mine.. 
Pre-assembled.. Hard surface.. Need to unbox because it cannot enter the lift.. My options are $20 for unbox to try without wooden crate or carry up 14floors for $100.. I choose the the cheapest and it works.. But I think it's already damage.. The guy was patting the screen lightly while talking to me..


----------



## schumy

Mjzsakae said:


> Here comes mine..
> Pre-assembled.. Hard surface.. Need to unbox because it cannot enter the lift.. My options are $20 for unbox to try without wooden crate or carry up 14floors for $100.. I choose the the cheapest and it works.. But I think it's already damage.. The guy was patting the screen lightly while talking to me..


Oh no...what's the extent of the damage? 

I seriously considered this type of hard screen as I was told it would improve picture quality in particular the contrast, but I am not comfortable with the risk of damage in freight so I went for the PET soft screen (the biggest issue with that is the average contrast, black appears greyish).


----------



## Nihar P

Anyone using this with a NAD T758 V3? Curious to know how it looks with it...


----------



## monakh

Mjzsakae said:


> Here comes mine..
> Pre-assembled.. Hard surface.. Need to unbox because it cannot enter the lift.. My options are $20 for unbox to try without wooden crate or carry up 14floors for $100.. I choose the the cheapest and it works.. But I think it's already damage.. The guy was patting the screen lightly while talking to me.. [/quote]
> 
> Wow--that looks bad ass. So what kind of damage did you endure?


----------



## Mjzsakae

$1030.. Mission failed though.. My projector is ceiling mounted, in theory I know ALR won't work.. But as stubborn as I am, I did it.. Haha.. I reverse mount the screen and here are the test results..


----------



## aeneas01

Mjzsakae said:


> Here comes mine..
> Pre-assembled.. Hard surface.. Need to unbox because it cannot enter the lift.. My options are $20 for unbox to try without wooden crate or carry up 14floors for $100.. I choose the the cheapest and it works.. But I think it's already damage.. The guy was patting the screen lightly while talking to me..


is that the "fresnel" alr screen? fresnel screens are hard surface, come pre-assemebled and are 100" max.



Mjzsakae said:


> $1030.. Mission failed though.. My projector is ceiling mounted, in theory I know ALR won't work.. But as stubborn as I am, I did it.. Haha.. I reverse mount the screen and here are the test results..


ha ha, i'm like you, willing to take these sort of gambles... so help me understand your photos a bit, you posted two images of thanos...

looking at the top photo, that's with the pj below the screen and the screen positioned as instructed? and the bottom photo, that's with the pj above the screen and the screen flipped?


----------



## Mjzsakae

Yeah.. Fresnel.. Largest they have is 120".. $2600..  ** Correction, largest they have is 150" $5800  The circled one is mine..

Projector position is the same, on the ceiling.. Just that I am shinning the same lamp from top and from bottom to show alr works and how it looks like.. Haha

The salesman from China keeps telling me there is no issue with the projector light source and the ceiling light source coming from the same direction.. Haha.. I want to prove him wrong.. Sending photos to him shortly.. Scammed..


----------



## aeneas01

Mjzsakae said:


> Yeah.. Fresnel.. Largest they have is 120".. $2600..  ** Correction, largest they have is 150" $5800  The circled one is mine..
> 
> Projector position is the same, on the ceiling.. Just that I am shinning the same lamp from top and from bottom to show alr works and how it looks like.. Haha
> 
> The salesman from China keeps telling me there is no issue with the projector light source and the ceiling light source coming from the same direction.. Haha.. I want to prove him wrong.. Sending photos to him shortly.. Scammed..


can you send me a link to that website? i was first interested in a fresnel but the largest i could find was 100", which is too small for my needs.


----------



## aeneas01

danwel said:


> Average Joe here with the projector and XY screen. i can confirm that whilst it is a bit of a pain in the ass to set up it mis not exactly rocket science and once the screen is at the right height and the projector the correct distance from the wall, with minimal keystone correction it is done


well done average joe!


----------



## monakh

Well, I am happy to see that I am the exception here with all kinds of Murphy's Law sh1t going down. I just need to see what can be done with the screen in my case. I don't think I did anything wrong with the assembly, it just has low quality aluminum for a frame which may have bent during transport. Curious if anyone else has an Azure screen like mine?

ALR works, even I can see that with my messed up picture. I have tons of ambient light in my living room. The image may not be as good as my 65" LG OLED but it's noticeably better than my old Sharp 70" Aquos which had a decent LED screen.

By the way, aeneas, I am in the Middle East, and I think I mentioned that the days of getting ANYTHING into any GCC country without customs duty are behind us. It's 5% VAT plus any duty on stuff over 300 dollars. Normally ranges between 5-10% of the total cost. Oh well, it was good while it lasted.


----------



## danwel

monakh said:


> Well, I am happy to see that I am the exception here with all kinds of Murphy's Law sh1t going down. I just need to see what can be done with the screen in my case. I don't think I did anything wrong with the assembly, it just has low quality aluminum for a frame which may have bent during transport. Curious if anyone else has an Azure screen like mine?
> 
> ALR works, even I can see that with my messed up picture. I have tons of ambient light in my living room. The image may not be as good as my 65" LG OLED but it's noticeably better than my old Sharp 70" Aquos which had a decent LED screen.
> 
> By the way, aeneas, I am in the Middle East, and I think I mentioned that the days of getting ANYTHING into any GCC country without customs duty are behind us. It's 5% VAT plus any duty on stuff over 300 dollars. Normally ranges between 5-10% of the total cost. Oh well, it was good while it lasted.


FML i think i have the monopoly on getting shafted on import charges and duty. my total for PJ was 1900 USD and i paid 600 USD in charges which was a shock and largely due to the fact that the seller did not declare a carriage value along with contents value so it stood out for customs and they then used a much higher value for shipping (around 300 USD instead of 100 USD) but having got it all set up and in use i have just about got over it lol


----------



## aeneas01

monakh said:


> By the way, aeneas, I am in the Middle East, and I think I mentioned that the days of getting ANYTHING into any GCC country without customs duty are behind us. It's 5% VAT plus any duty on stuff over 300 dollars. Normally ranges between 5-10% of the total cost. Oh well, it was good while it lasted.


gotchya, thought you were speaking in terms of buying from the u.s... so what are you doing in the middle east, military? anyway, yeah, vat and duty can be steep in a lot of parts of the world, fortunately it hasn't hit here yet, or at least hasn't hit me yet, in terms of additional costs due upon receipt of goods.


----------



## Mjzsakae

aeneas01 said:


> can you send me a link to that website? i was first interested in a fresnel but the largest i could find was 100", which is too small for my needs.


https://m.tb.cn/h.eS4ktnk?sm=e8ef2b

All in Chinese man.. And u must log in to see more.. 

I purchased through 3rd party agent though.. So everything is based on "trust" 

The quality of the screen very good.. Very solid and very very heavy for 100".. Good luck with your 150" purchase.. Haha.. The bracket that comes with the screen is very interesting too.. Once u mounted the projector screen bracket, there is allowance for horizontal shifting as well as about maybe 3 to 4cm of vertical shifting.. It took me 2 attempts to perfect the position without using any keystone correction..  Average Joe+1 but not a millionaire 

BTW, everyone who ceiling mount your projector should actually get this projector mount especially if u project to wall.. It's great.. U can move it front and back easily to get a bigger screen when u feel like it. . The gap from ceiling to projector is 16cm.. 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Yoo

Just wondering if anyone else notices random white dots popping up and disappearing particularly when watching a movie in a dark scene. They don't seem to be dead pixels as they disappear after awhile but they seems to be pretty consistent. I can't really get them in a pic as they are really small white dots and they come and go pretty fast. maybe i'll try to make a short video this week but just wondering if anyone else has this issue? maybe this is normal behaviour for this type of projector or i got a dud?


----------



## monakh

Robert Yoo said:


> Just wondering if anyone else notices random white dots popping up and disappearing particularly when watching a movie in a dark scene. They don't seem to be dead pixels as they disappear after awhile but they seems to be pretty consistent. I can't really get them in a pic as they are really small white dots and they come and go pretty fast. maybe i'll try to make a short video this week but just wondering if anyone else has this issue? maybe this is normal behaviour for this type of projector or i got a dud?


I haven't noticed such behavior. You and I have been beset with problems from day one unfortunately!


----------



## Robert Yoo

monakh said:


> I haven't noticed such behavior. You and I have been beset with problems from day one unfortunately!


i do have mine connected to my pc and leave it powered on 24/7 so i'm wondering if it could be overheating. Anyway i'll try shutting it down and letting it cool down a bit then retest.


----------



## aeneas01

Mjzsakae said:


> Projector position is the same, on the ceiling.. Just that I am shinning the same lamp from top and from bottom to show alr works and how it looks like.. Haha


so how is the screen positioned, did you flip it around given the pj is above it? btw, thanks for the link!



Mjzsakae said:


> It took me 2 attempts to perfect the position without using any keystone correction.. Average Joe+1


more alignment success, from another average joe, well i'll be darn... also, very nice overhead installation, well done! you mentioned that you thought the screen might be damaged, i'm guessing that wasn't the case once you uncrated it?



Robert Yoo said:


> Just wondering if anyone else notices random white dots popping up and disappearing particularly when watching a movie in a dark scene. They don't seem to be dead pixels as they disappear after awhile but they seems to be pretty consistent. I can't really get them in a pic as they are really small white dots and they come and go pretty fast. maybe i'll try to make a short video this week but just wondering if anyone else has this issue? maybe this is normal behaviour for this type of projector or i got a dud?


could it be dust that's settled on the glass covering the lens?


----------



## sigmo32

Screen and projector have been in use for a week now. Loving every minute of use! Setup and build photos linked below.

https://m.imgur.com/a/QNvRG82


----------



## aeneas01

sigmo32 said:


> Screen and projector have been in use for a week now. Loving every minute of use! Setup and build photos linked below.
> 
> https://m.imgur.com/a/QNvRG82


damn nice job, looks like you nailed alignment too, what screen is that?


----------



## sigmo32

Thanks! I have moved and remapped it 4 times, but now it's staying in place. The screen is 120" PET Crystal from XYScreens. Very easy to put together, quick to ship, but not very cheap.


----------



## Mjzsakae

I never go micro check the screen after I found out alr fails.. I just treat it as a normal white screen and everything looks good from far.. Just like my wall.. Just smoother and everything flat and nice when in dark room..

For the screen positioning I was told by seller to flip the screen which totally makes sense.. But I did try lying down on the floor and look upwards.. Lol.. Not viewable.. Blurry..

Those who don't ceiling mount their projector, I highly recommend this screen man.. Damn solid.. 180 degree viewing angle.. And no reflection unlike some other screen types.. 

I also tried sliding the screen side ways to test the alr again.. I think alr still works just a little when screen is flipped.. It's still looks better than my wall.. Imagine if I mount it properly.. So much potential man.. Btw, on the side I think I can squeeze in my led light strip.. Another project for another day.. 











Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## BenPlace

I decided to binge watch 8 hours of Stranger things in 4k yesterday and at the end of ep 7 and throughout ep 8 I was seeing single white pixels showing up that would stay there until it went to the next scene and then do it again a few scenes later in random places.
I am hoping it was just a heat issue after so many hours but it definitely has me worried. Later I watched an hour long TV episode in 1080 and never saw any dots.
I have only had the projector for 3 weeks now.
Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## Robert Yoo

BenPlace said:


> I decided to binge watch 8 hours of Stranger things in 4k yesterday and at the end of ep 7 and throughout ep 8 I was seeing single white pixels showing up that would stay there until it went to the next scene and then do it again a few scenes later in random places.
> I am hoping it was just a heat issue after so many hours but it definitely has me worried. Later I watched an hour long TV episode in 1080 and never saw any dots.
> I have only had the projector for 3 weeks now.
> Anyone else have this happen?


Same issue here but i have tons of white dots that become visible specifically in dark grey areas. Even in pitch black scenes the white dots seems to go away temporarily but flicker a bit, during colored scenes they disappear. i've submitted a exchange request with Ba***ood and i am praying that they allow me to exchange for a new unit since i've had mine for about 2-3 weeks as well. Also, FYI i think mine got worse slowly over time. At first i thought it was the movie files i was watching (looked kinda like the artifacts you see on the movie screen at the cinema) but then i started seeing it in my desktop in dark grey areas.


----------



## BenPlace

Robert Yoo said:


> Same issue here but i have tons of white dots that become visible specifically in dark grey areas. Even in pitch black scenes the white dots seems to go away temporarily but flicker a bit, during colored scenes they disappear. i've submitted a exchange request with Ba***ood and i am praying that they allow me to exchange for a new unit since i've had mine for about 2-3 weeks as well. Also, FYI i think mine got worse slowly over time. At first i thought it was the movie files i was watching (looked kinda like the artifacts you see on the movie screen at the cinema) but then i started seeing it in my desktop in dark grey areas.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyJJ6bDQZ_0


Thats not promising. Im going to watch some movies this week in 4K and see if it happens again.


----------



## Mjzsakae

So far so good for me.. But I have never used the projector for such long duration.. Usually just 1 movie and I always on my air conditioner when using the projector.. It warms up my room if I don't..

If u guys are okay with, mind turning on your air-conditioner when u see the problem or blow a fan at it and see if the cooling helps.. Let's solve this so other Xiaomi 4k owners are aware of it.. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Yoo

Mjzsakae said:


> So far so good for me.. But I have never used the projector for such long duration.. Usually just 1 movie and I always on my air conditioner when using the projector.. It warms up my room if I don't..
> 
> If u guys are okay with, mind turning on your air-conditioner when u see the problem or blow a fan at it and see if the cooling helps.. Let's solve this so other Xiaomi 4k owners are aware of it..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


it does seem like a common issue with DLP chips overheating dating back many years ago as described in this thread:

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-d...all-over-my-projector-screen-what-causes.html

So as long as you keep it in a cool room and not for extended periods of time than you should be ok but that wasn't what i had in mind for this projector.....oh well i just hope they exchange my projector with a new one.


----------



## Brajesh

@aeneas01, nice setup. What furniture is that?


----------



## Robert Yoo

Mjzsakae said:


> So far so good for me.. But I have never used the projector for such long duration.. Usually just 1 movie and I always on my air conditioner when using the projector.. It warms up my room if I don't..
> 
> If u guys are okay with, mind turning on your air-conditioner when u see the problem or blow a fan at it and see if the cooling helps.. Let's solve this so other Xiaomi 4k owners are aware of it..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Just wondering what source are you using for your movies/tv show? USB drive, PC, nvidia shield? I just disconnected my projector from the pc and directly to my USB ssd and watched the same movie files and it seems to be better.....ie no more white dots....I will need to do some more testing but I’m fine with not connecting to a pc if that’s contributing to the white dots


----------



## Mjzsakae

Robert Yoo said:


> Just wondering what source are you using for your movies/tv show? USB drive, PC, nvidia shield? I just disconnected my projector from the pc and directly to my USB ssd and watched the same movie files and it seems to be better.....ie no more white dots....I will need to do some more testing but I’m fine with not connecting to a pc if that’s contributing to the white dots


USB 2.5" HDD connected to the USB 2.0 port on the side.. The movie source is 2160p x265 10bit bluray ripped..

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## copperfield74

Oh boy, the next thing that gives me headaches. This means that all the projectors like JMGO S3 or Wemax A300 will have the same problems?


----------



## copperfield74

BenPlace said:


> I decided to binge watch 8 hours of Stranger things in 4k yesterday and at the end of ep 7 and throughout ep 8 I was seeing single white pixels showing up that would stay there until it went to the next scene and then do it again a few scenes later in random places.
> I am hoping it was just a heat issue after so many hours but it definitely has me worried. Later I watched an hour long TV episode in 1080 and never saw any dots.
> I have only had the projector for 3 weeks now.
> Anyone else have this happen?


They advertise it as an TV alternative, so watching 8 hours of content shouldn't be a problem. Does it heat up more if you watch 4K content?


----------



## schumy

copperfield74 said:


> Oh boy, the next thing that gives me headaches. This means that all the projectors like JMGO S3 or Wemax A300 will have the same problems?


I don't think that is a common issue, I have owned a JMGO SC, Xgimi Lune currently using a Xgimi Lune 4K, never seen such issue.


----------



## copperfield74

schumy said:


> copperfield74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, the next thing that gives me headaches. This means that all the projectors like JMGO S3 or Wemax A300 will have the same problems?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that is a common issue, I have owned a JMGO SC, Xgimi Lune currently using a Xgimi Lune 4K, never seen such issue.
Click to expand...

So what brand is your favourite? And why?


----------



## Giovano Santos

not bad not bad


----------



## Giovano Santos

Is this scishion Ai SE comes with 4K?


----------



## lindseyp

PROBLEM: using AppleTV, Optical out on Mijia has audio delay/lag.

Hi guys and gals.
I just bought this Mijia 4K projector and am having a weird issue with audio. 

AppleTV ->HDMI-> Xiaomi Mijia ->TOSLINK SPDIF -> Receiver. (Denon) . There is a huge audio delay/lag, it's inconsistent but can be between 1/4" to 1/2". In any case, makes movies unwatchable. 

If I change the SPDIF output on the PJ to "PCM" the delay goes away, but why would I watch my movies in mere stereo?

I have tested 2 AppleTVs, the prev. generation (1080p max) and a brand new 4K version. They both have the same issue. With any playback media. (iTunes, Netflix, Amazon, PLEX)

The delay doesn't appear when playing media directly on the Mijia, nor does it appear when playing content off my XBoxOne (tested games, game intro videos, and Amazon)

My receiver is set to zero delay. 


So it appears the problem is being caused by the projector, but it ONLY happens when using an AppleTV. I've talked to Apple about it, and it's not something they have been aware of, but I logged my case and hopefully they'll look into it. I searched the forums and can't find another mention of this issue, but I guess it's not very common to use the optical out. The only reason I'm using it is that my receiver is a prev. gen that doesn't do 4K passthrough.

Anyone else having issues with AppleTV and optical out? Or is anyone else using it flawlessly?


----------



## BenPlace

I had the same issue with a non 4k receiver and ended up buying this for $40 and it solved my problem.
You hook your device to it and it seperates audio over one HDMI output (To the receiver) and video over another (To the projector)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072QWFCND


----------



## danwel

lindseyp said:


> PROBLEM: using AppleTV, Optical out on Mijia has audio delay/lag.
> 
> Hi guys and gals.
> I just bought this Mijia 4K projector and am having a weird issue with audio.
> 
> AppleTV ->HDMI-> Xiaomi Mijia ->TOSLINK SPDIF -> Receiver. (Denon) . There is a huge audio delay/lag, it's inconsistent but can be between 1/4" to 1/2". In any case, makes movies unwatchable.
> 
> If I change the SPDIF output on the PJ to "PCM" the delay goes away, but why would I watch my movies in mere stereo?
> 
> I have tested 2 AppleTVs, the prev. generation (1080p max) and a brand new 4K version. They both have the same issue. With any playback media. (iTunes, Netflix, Amazon, PLEX)
> 
> The delay doesn't appear when playing media directly on the Mijia, nor does it appear when playing content off my XBoxOne (tested games, game intro videos, and Amazon)
> 
> My receiver is set to zero delay.
> 
> 
> So it appears the problem is being caused by the projector, but it ONLY happens when using an AppleTV. I've talked to Apple about it, and it's not something they have been aware of, but I logged my case and hopefully they'll look into it. I searched the forums and can't find another mention of this issue, but I guess it's not very common to use the optical out. The only reason I'm using it is that my receiver is a prev. gen that doesn't do 4K passthrough.
> 
> Anyone else having issues with AppleTV and optical out? Or is anyone else using it flawlessly?


I use apple tv to HMDI and Sonos playbase and a pair of play 1's using the optical output and haven't noticed any delay or lag at all.


----------



## MarcusD777

*UST Screens*

Has anyone had any luck purchasing one of the ALR screens from UST Screens on Ebay? Looks like they have some solid pricing for their 120" screens and based in the US. Looks comparable to the XY screens. I just purchased the Xiaomi 4k from Indy Projector on Ebay. Awesome pricing, super quick delivery and quick communication. Also located in the US.


----------



## deadrick

Has anyone saw the new wemax 4k projector that just launched? Looks good.. Not sure is it better, can't find info on it.


----------



## deadrick

Robert Yoo said:


> BenPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to binge watch 8 hours of Stranger things in 4k yesterday and at the end of ep 7 and throughout ep 8 I was seeing single white pixels showing up that would stay there until it went to the next scene and then do it again a few scenes later in random places.
> I am hoping it was just a heat issue after so many hours but it definitely has me worried. Later I watched an hour long TV episode in 1080 and never saw any dots.
> I have only had the projector for 3 weeks now.
> Anyone else have this happen?
> 
> 
> 
> Same issue here but i have tons of white dots that become visible specifically in dark grey areas. Even in pitch black scenes the white dots seems to go away temporarily but flicker a bit, during colored scenes they disappear. i've submitted a exchange request with Ba***ood and i am praying that they allow me to exchange for a new unit since i've had mine for about 2-3 weeks as well. Also, FYI i think mine got worse slowly over time. At first i thought it was the movie files i was watching (looked kinda like the artifacts you see on the movie screen at the cinema) but then i started seeing it in my desktop in dark grey areas.
Click to expand...

Have u rule out the heat issue? Or even during short usage this is happening?


----------



## BenPlace

deadrick said:


> Have u rule out the heat issue? Or even during short usage this is happening?


I used it for an hour Monday night and two hours last night and no spots. However, I was playing non 4k non HDR content. 
I will let you know when I can test an entire 4K HDR Movie.


----------



## deadrick

lindseyp said:


> PROBLEM: using AppleTV, Optical out on Mijia has audio delay/lag.
> 
> Hi guys and gals.
> I just bought this Mijia 4K projector and am having a weird issue with audio.
> 
> AppleTV ->HDMI-> Xiaomi Mijia ->TOSLINK SPDIF -> Receiver. (Denon) . There is a huge audio delay/lag, it's inconsistent but can be between 1/4" to 1/2". In any case, makes movies unwatchable.
> 
> If I change the SPDIF output on the PJ to "PCM" the delay goes away, but why would I watch my movies in mere stereo?
> 
> I have tested 2 AppleTVs, the prev. generation (1080p max) and a brand new 4K version. They both have the same issue. With any playback media. (iTunes, Netflix, Amazon, PLEX)
> 
> The delay doesn't appear when playing media directly on the Mijia, nor does it appear when playing content off my XBoxOne (tested games, game intro videos, and Amazon)
> 
> My receiver is set to zero delay.
> 
> 
> So it appears the problem is being caused by the projector, but it ONLY happens when using an AppleTV. I've talked to Apple about it, and it's not something they have been aware of, but I logged my case and hopefully they'll look into it. I searched the forums and can't find another mention of this issue, but I guess it's not very common to use the optical out. The only reason I'm using it is that my receiver is a prev. gen that doesn't do 4K passthrough.
> 
> Anyone else having issues with AppleTV and optical out? Or is anyone else using it flawlessly?


why did you connect like this?
AppleTV ->HDMI-> Xiaomi Mijia ->TOSLINK SPDIF -> Receiver. (Denon) .

You can try Appletv -> HDMI to receiver -> HDMI to xiaomi projector. 
now you can skip the toslink connection.


----------



## Titi_78

BenPlace said:


> I used it for an hour Monday night and two hours last night and no spots. However, I was playing non 4k non HDR content.
> 
> I will let you know when I can test an entire 4K HDR Movie.


Hi,
I use it often 8 or 12h per day without issue.
Try to check hdmi cable quality i think the connector is to hot on pc side

Envoyé de mon LG-H930 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BenPlace

Titi_78 said:


> Hi,
> I use it often 8 or 12h per day without issue.
> Try to check hdmi cable quality i think the connector is to hot on pc side
> 
> Envoyé de mon LG-H930 en utilisant Tapatalk


Does anyone have a cable they recommend for the projector? I need something at least 10ft


----------



## lindseyp

deadrick said:


> why did you connect like this?
> AppleTV ->HDMI-> Xiaomi Mijia ->TOSLINK SPDIF -> Receiver. (Denon) .
> 
> You can try Appletv -> HDMI to receiver -> HDMI to xiaomi projector.
> now you can skip the toslink connection.


Because my reciever doesn't support 4K passthrough.


----------



## Robert Yoo

deadrick said:


> Have u rule out the heat issue? Or even during short usage this is happening?


UPDATE: sorry for the permature panic from my original post. I did make a few changes and it appears to have been fixed although i'm not sure what fixed it. Here are the things i've done:

1. Swapped HDMI Cable to brand new one. 
2. Had the projector plugged into a powerstrip, unplugged and went directly into wall.
3. Did a clean wipe of the nvidia drivers using DDU uninstaller and installed latest drivers: 431.36 
Resolution: 4096x2160 @ 60HZ
Color output: YCbCr422/Limited
Output color depth: 10bpc

With the above settings everything has been working beautifully for the past few days and i'm using it for 6-8hrs/day straight. Will report back if i encounter anymore issues. 

Rob


----------



## BenPlace

Robert Yoo said:


> UPDATE: sorry for the permature panic from my original post. I did make a few changes and it appears to have been fixed although i'm not sure what fixed it. Here are the things i've done:
> 
> 1. Swapped HDMI Cable to brand new one.
> 2. Had the projector plugged into a powerstrip, unplugged and went directly into wall.
> 3. Did a clean wipe of the nvidia drivers using DDU uninstaller and installed latest drivers: 431.36
> Resolution: 4096x2160 @ 60HZ
> Color output: YCbCr422/Limited
> Output color depth: 10bpc
> 
> With the above settings everything has been working beautifully for the past few days and i'm using it for 6-8hrs/day straight. Will report back if i encounter anymore issues.
> 
> Rob


Awesome! I wonder if I had the issue because I had mine set to 12bit instead of 10bit?


----------



## geronemo3

monakh said:


> I think you forgot the biggest negative for the Epson. It's still using UHE lamps. Cheap bulbs, but they are still replaced frequently if you want to use your PJ a lot. I have always used mine as a TV and had a Benq W1070 that I changed 3 bulbs on. Never again.


Sorry for the noob question but I've just started researching projectors and learning different types. 

So the Epson 5050 is 3 chip LCD with bulb that needs replacements after around 3-5k hrs.
Picture quality will be better in laser DLP I am guessing with life of around 25000 hrs.

The more expensive BenQ lk970 are also laser but long throw and cost like $7000. 

Is that above accurate?

Would u recommend any others in $5k range that are laser, short or long throw?


Thanks









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Yoo

BenPlace said:


> Awesome! I wonder if I had the issue because I had mine set to 12bit instead of 10bit?


At 12-bit i still noticed some white artifacts and then i worked my way down. So far so good with 10-bit.


----------



## geronemo3

Is anyone here located in the US?

If yes where in US can I get a good 100-150" ALR screen for this projector? 

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## geronemo3

Deleted.


----------



## BenPlace

geronemo3 said:


> Also in the US Amazon is selling this projector for $2294 plus $170 for expert installation.
> 
> This could be a no brainier as this includes pic alignment and focus.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Are you sure you are looking at the native 4k projector? I don't see it for sell on Amazon.


----------



## geronemo3

BenPlace said:


> Are you sure you are looking at the native 4k projector? I don't see it for sell on Amazon.


[email protected] Got too excited. You are absolutely correct it's not 4k 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## aeneas01

Robert Yoo said:


> At 12-bit i still noticed some white artifacts and then i worked my way down. So far so good with 10-bit.


starting to sound like it's an hdmi bandwidth issue causing the white dots/artifacts....


----------



## aeneas01

Brajesh said:


> @*aeneas01* , nice setup. What furniture is that?


yes, very nice setup but it's not mine, it's @SGMo32 setup... 

https://m.imgur.com/a/QNvRG82


----------



## eziggy3

After weeks of waiting for my projector and screen, and then waiting for my room to be finished, and returning from some travel...I finally got everything together. Can’t really tell from the images since everything was moving so quickly, but picture looks great.

A couple of questions: 
1. I am using the ATV 4K, streaming Transformers 4K from Amazon. I notice that the picture seems to switch from letterbox to full screen as scenes change (see images) Anyone know why this would be happening? 
2. Also, I thought I remember seeing somewhere where you can check the pj playback resolution...is that correct? How do I get there?










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BenPlace

eziggy3 said:


> After weeks of waiting for my projector and screen, and then waiting for my room to be finished, and returning from some travel...I finally got everything together. Can’t really tell from the images since everything was moving so quickly, but picture looks great.
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 1. I am using the ATV 4K, streaming Transformers 4K from Amazon. I notice that the picture seems to switch from letterbox to full screen as scenes change (see images) Anyone know why this would be happening?
> 2. Also, I thought I remember seeing somewhere where you can check the pj playback resolution...is that correct? How do I get there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


IMAX releases will switch from full screen to letterboxed this is normal.


----------



## Sinh Truong

Mjzsakae said:


> https://m.tb.cn/h.eS4ktnk?sm=e8ef2b
> 
> All in Chinese man.. And u must log in to see more..
> 
> I purchased through 3rd party agent though.. So everything is based on "trust"
> 
> The quality of the screen very good.. Very solid and very very heavy for 100".. Good luck with your 150" purchase.. Haha.. The bracket that comes with the screen is very interesting too.. Once u mounted the projector screen bracket, there is allowance for horizontal shifting as well as about maybe 3 to 4cm of vertical shifting.. It took me 2 attempts to perfect the position without using any keystone correction..  Average Joe+1 but not a millionaire
> 
> BTW, everyone who ceiling mount your projector should actually get this projector mount especially if u project to wall.. It's great.. U can move it front and back easily to get a bigger screen when u feel like it. . The gap from ceiling to projector is 16cm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


You gotta tell me where I can purchase that ceiling mount! I cannot find it anywhere... Thanks!


----------



## eziggy3

Can anyone running with an Apple TV 4K tell me why I cannot get 4K resolutions. Had everything hooked up (ATV to projector) and selected 4K SDR and everything was fine. Come back later and checked the settings and it was 1080p and there were no options for 4K. Now for the life of me I cannot get the ATV to see the projector as 4K capable.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pionoor

*Color Calibration for Apple TV 4K*

Hi Guys,

I wanted to share my color calibration settings for Apple TV 4K in HDR and SDR mode. I used spyder5pro with DisplayCal on a Mac through AirPlay, (D65, Rec 2020/SMPTE 2084) profile. I'm not a professional calibrator, thus, it might be incorrect or might not be the most correct calibration settings, however, it definitely looks more natural, better blacks and contrast. 

I had to run two calibrations, one for HDR and the other for SDR. You'd need to change your Apple TV settings to either to forced SDR, or to forced HDR, and turn `Match Content->Dynamic Range` off. Otherwise, Apple TV will switch between the two depending on the viewed content. HDR and SDR each will have different calibration settings. There is an issue with the projector and/or Apple TV 4k. If you set the calibrated RGB values in HDR, then when your Apple TV 4K switch to SDR, the colors will look off and lose calibration, you'd need to reset the RGB to the SDR values. If `Dynamic Colors` is on, that will help a bit to compensate when switching between HDR and SDR, but then it probably overrides the RGB settings and mess ruin the calibration. Personally, I set my Apple TV to forced HDR all the time.



*Apple TV Settings:*

Format: SDR
HDMI Output: YCbCr
Chroma: 4:4:4


*Xiaomi 4k PJ Settings:*

Brightness 50
Contrast 50
Saturation 45
Sharpness 50
Hue 50

Red: 1025
Green: 940
Black: 770

Dynamic Colors: Off

----------------------------
*Apple TV Settings:*

Format: HDR
HDMI Output: YCbCr
Chroma: 4:2:2


*Xiaomi 4k PJ Settings:*

Brightness 50
Contrast 50
Saturation 45
Sharpness 50
Hue 50

Red: 912
Green: 915
Black: 829

Dynamic Colors: Off​


Lemme know guys if you have any questions!


----------



## danwel

Thanks for sharing the settings, once i am home next week i will give them a try. Any reason why you favour the HDR setting ?


----------



## Mjzsakae

Sinh Truong said:


> You gotta tell me where I can purchase that ceiling mount! I cannot find it anywhere... Thanks!


All from Taobao/China..

If u want a short mount, get the Artechr one which is 7cm from ceiling while mine is 16cm from ceiling.. Both can move forward and backwards..


----------



## pionoor

danwel said:


> Thanks for sharing the settings, once i am home next week i will give them a try. Any reason why you favour the HDR setting ?


I mean most of the new content are HDR, plus Apple TV 4K forced HDR is not bad like for example Amazon Fire TV Stick forced HDR which is too overpowering. In addition, I was able to achieve perfect black during the calibration with HDR format enabled.


----------



## niveknow

Thanks for sharing your settings. I'm also having a hard time trying to find some recommendations out there from folks that may have had theirs professionally calibrated. Granted individual machines will vary, it would be serve as a starting point. There's often a concept of 'special menu's which my review more granular settings to tweaking individual RBGs.. anyone done that?


----------



## mr stroke

I can't recommend this projector mount enough. If you guys want a short throw, use this. Its the best mount Ive ever used over my 14 years of using projectors !

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07H1K9R3W/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## aeneas01

mr stroke said:


> I can't recommend this projector mount enough. If you guys want a short throw, use this. Its the best mount Ive ever used over my 14 years of using projectors !


yep, i posted the same earlier in this thread... the funny thing is it's listed at some projector sites under different names with a price tag of over $300, which i kinda get given its incredible construction and quality, the thing is an absolute tank, and it's a steal at the amazon price.

pros - a) because it's white (it does come in black but it's very difficult to find) it is very easy to spray paint any color you want b) the ability to dial in the projected image: once the pj is mounted to the arm you are able to move the pj closer or farther away from the screen, you can shift the pj up or down, and you can slide the pj left or right... the arm includes 3 separate dials for very fine tuning (as opposed to awkward screws) as follows:



cons: it's very heavy and bulky and may be overkill for the relatively small/light mijia projector - the base that attaches to the wall is also very large which i don't care for... it's rated for 33 pounds put it could easily hold 50, it's a beast!


----------



## IronMan77

Is it possible to see the current used resolution and framerate when using an Hdmi-Port?

Gesendet von meinem Mi MIX 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eziggy3

lindseyp said:


> PROBLEM: using AppleTV, Optical out on Mijia has audio delay/lag.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys and gals.
> 
> I just bought this Mijia 4K projector and am having a weird issue with audio.
> 
> 
> 
> AppleTV ->HDMI-> Xiaomi Mijia ->TOSLINK SPDIF -> Receiver. (Denon) . There is a huge audio delay/lag, it's inconsistent but can be between 1/4" to 1/2". In any case, makes movies unwatchable.
> 
> 
> 
> If I change the SPDIF output on the PJ to "PCM" the delay goes away, but why would I watch my movies in mere stereo?
> 
> 
> 
> I have tested 2 AppleTVs, the prev. generation (1080p max) and a brand new 4K version. They both have the same issue. With any playback media. (iTunes, Netflix, Amazon, PLEX)
> 
> 
> 
> The delay doesn't appear when playing media directly on the Mijia, nor does it appear when playing content off my XBoxOne (tested games, game intro videos, and Amazon)
> 
> 
> 
> My receiver is set to zero delay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it appears the problem is being caused by the projector, but it ONLY happens when using an AppleTV. I've talked to Apple about it, and it's not something they have been aware of, but I logged my case and hopefully they'll look into it. I searched the forums and can't find another mention of this issue, but I guess it's not very common to use the optical out. The only reason I'm using it is that my receiver is a prev. gen that doesn't do 4K passthrough.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else having issues with AppleTV and optical out? Or is anyone else using it flawlessly?




Just tried using the Optical out today since my receiver is not handling 4K like it’s supposed to. Same issue. Huge delay. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## niveknow

Anyone able to share links or experiences using a harmony remote this this projector? Not able to find the device searching by vendor name or model number.


----------



## anand833

I am having trouble with 3d glasses (fengmi-xiaomi brand). I opt for 3d in projector settings, switch on 3d glasses, but the glasses work only when I cover the sensor with my finger, the moment I remove, no 3d. Need help (already tried with 2 different pairs, fully charged)


----------



## eziggy3

eziggy3 said:


> Just tried using the Optical out today since my receiver is not handling 4K like it’s supposed to. Same issue. Huge delay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Did some more testing today and it appears that the voice sync issues only occur with the ARC HDMI connection. Got a new Denon receiver and had to use 199 ms delay for audio when using the ARC connection, but the other HDMI connections seem to sync fine.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IronMan77

Bibon said:


> I received mine yesterday and It also has the high frequency beeping, coil whine or whatever it is called. I hopped I would get one without this problem... I will try to get used to it since I don't want to wait to get a replacement which could take another month or more to come.
> Anyway, globally I am satisfied with it. Coming from an old HD ready UST (screeneo) I can only be glad!


I got mine on Friday. Delivery took two weeks. Having owned an LG 50" Plasma for almost 10 years now i am stunned by the picture quality 

The most annoying thing is the high frequent beeping as described in some post here (especially my wife dislikes it). Are there units without the beep? Should i try to get an replacement? Has anybody done this successfully?


----------



## lindseyp

eziggy3 said:


> Did some more testing today and it appears that the voice sync issues only occur with the ARC HDMI connection. Got a new Denon receiver and had to use 199 ms delay for audio when using the ARC connection, but the other HDMI connections seem to sync fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Alright that's not the problem I'm having. 
Specifically I get an audio LAG when using surround content (NOT stereo):

[AppleTV]---hdmi---[Projector]---toslink---[Receiver] Delay ~1/2s
[AppleTV]---hdmi---[Projector] internal speaker No delay. 

My supplier has contacted Xiaomi about it. 
They suggested 
a) rebooting(reset). I did that. 
b) try a different optical cable. I tried 3 different ones.

to no avail.

I ordered a HDMI/Optical splitter online, will report back when tested. 

Thanks to the kind forum member who offered me one via PM. Unfortunately, I saw the PM late, and I can't reply as I'm not a frequent poster.


----------



## IronMan77

lindseyp said:


> I ordered a HDMI/Optical splitter online, will report back when tested.


I am using a HDFury AVR Key to split Audio/Video. Works fine.


----------



## niveknow

Raúl Rico said:


> Not sure through CEC, but projector's Turn Off command with Harmony app works perfectly
> 
> According to MiReCo page on GitHub, the turn-on command is the only one that cannot be replicated right now. No one knows what it's the BT or IP command that wakes the projector up.


Hey Rico,

What device do you have the Mijia configured at on the Harmony? I can't find it via the search and model number. I can CEC it on, but no way to turn off with the Harmony remote.


----------



## BenPlace

niveknow said:


> Hey Rico,
> 
> What device do you have the Mijia configured at on the Harmony? I can't find it via the search and model number. I can CEC it on, but no way to turn off with the Harmony remote.


How did you turn CEC on with the projector? I have it enabled on my shield but it doesn't turn on when I power it up


----------



## niveknow

BenPlace said:


> How did you turn CEC on with the projector? I have it enabled on my shield but it doesn't turn on when I power it up


Okay. I figured it out. =)



To enable CEC:

Hit the ' 3 line' button on the Mijia remote to bring up the control menu. Within that setting you'll see CEC controls. Once enabled, the projector should turn on with the Shield power up. That's not the challenging part as many of the modern day turn on via CEC just fine. The challenge is to have the harmony remote work in-place of the Mijia remote and turn OFF since I couldn't CEC to turn it off. 

At first I couldn't get this to work, but it turns out I was in the right place with the Mijia, but only had some bug where wouldn't pair with the Harmony. Yes it detected the Harmony just fine as a bluetooth, but wouldn't pair. I simply rebooted the Mijia and returned to the same pairing page and it eventually paired. If you see 'Harmony Keyboard' on the Mijia bluetooth device... you're on the right track. =)

I used the Xiaomi Fire TV trick which I had previously working for my last white Xiaomi 150 since the Mijia works with the Amazon FireTV remote. So add Amazon FireTV on the Harmony as you would pair a fresh FireTV to your Harmony. This may not work if you have existing FireTV as it may confict.. But know it does work.

Now I'm on a single start where my Shield, Denon and Mijia would all turn on properly and put me in the Shield home page with a shortcut. And the remote's OFF works to shut everything down gracefully.


----------



## BenPlace

niveknow said:


> Okay. I figured it out. =)
> 
> 
> 
> To enable CEC:
> 
> Hit the ' 3 line' button on the Mijia remote to bring up the control menu. Within that setting you'll see CEC controls. Once enabled, the projector should turn on with the Shield power up. That's not the challenging part as many of the modern day turn on via CEC just fine. The challenge is to have the harmony remote work in-place of the Mijia remote and turn OFF since I couldn't CEC to turn it off.
> 
> At first I couldn't get this to work, but it turns out I was in the right place with the Mijia, but only had some bug where wouldn't pair with the Harmony. Yes it detected the Harmony just fine as a bluetooth, but wouldn't pair. I simply rebooted the Mijia and returned to the same pairing page and it eventually paired. If you see 'Harmony Keyboard' on the Mijia bluetooth device... you're on the right track. =)
> 
> I used the Xiaomi Fire TV trick which I had previously working for my last white Xiaomi 150 since the Mijia works with the Amazon FireTV remote. So add Amazon FireTV on the Harmony as you would pair a fresh FireTV to your Harmony. This may not work if you have existing FireTV as it may confict.. But know it does work.
> 
> Now I'm on a single start where my Shield, Denon and Mijia would all turn on properly and put me in the Shield home page with a shortcut. And the remote's OFF works to shut everything down gracefully.


Awesome! I am going to try this when I get home from work later.


----------



## Bibon

IronMan77 said:


> I got mine on Friday. Delivery took two weeks. Having owned an LG 50" Plasma for almost 10 years now i am stunned by the picture quality
> 
> The most annoying thing is the high frequent beeping as described in some post here (especially my wife dislikes it). Are there units without the beep? Should i try to get an replacement? Has anybody done this successfully?


Hi, you also can hear the coil whine... It seems that we can hear it a little less (or is it my imagination?) when selecting "Hightlight" in the "light mode" but in return the fan will blow stronger at some point... 
Now I got more used to it so it doesn't bother me as much as before. 
I am also wondering if many people got some without this issue. Maybe they all have it but it is a difference of perception


----------



## BenPlace

Bibon said:


> Hi, you also can hear the coil whine... It seems that we can hear it a little less (or is it my imagination?) when selecting "Hightlight" in the "light mode" but in return the fan will blow stronger at some point...
> Now I got more used to it so it doesn't bother me as much as before.
> I am also wondering if many people got some without this issue. Maybe they all have it but it is a difference of perception


I hear no beeps or whines, have had several people come see it now and no complaints.
Definitely quieter than my old BenQ projector.


----------



## TexasDJ

IronMan77 said:


> I got mine on Friday. Delivery took two weeks. Having owned an LG 50" Plasma for almost 10 years now i am stunned by the picture quality
> 
> The most annoying thing is the high frequent beeping as described in some post here (especially my wife dislikes it). Are there units without the beep? Should i try to get an replacement? Has anybody done this successfully?


I have had a total of 3 and two of them are quiet as a whistle, and one of them makes that high pitched noise. Sent that one back for replacement. Did take 3-4 weeks but no biggie that sound was way too annoying to keep.


----------



## Mjzsakae

TexasDJ said:


> I have had a total of 3 and two of them are quiet as a whistle, and one of them makes that high pitched noise. Sent that one back for replacement. Did take 3-4 weeks but no biggie that sound was way too annoying to keep.


You sent the wrong one back! U should send the quiet ones.. Fans malfunctioning.. Lol


----------



## BenPlace

niveknow said:


> Okay. I figured it out. =)
> 
> 
> 
> To enable CEC:
> 
> Hit the ' 3 line' button on the Mijia remote to bring up the control menu. Within that setting you'll see CEC controls. Once enabled, the projector should turn on with the Shield power up. That's not the challenging part as many of the modern day turn on via CEC just fine. The challenge is to have the harmony remote work in-place of the Mijia remote and turn OFF since I couldn't CEC to turn it off.
> 
> At first I couldn't get this to work, but it turns out I was in the right place with the Mijia, but only had some bug where wouldn't pair with the Harmony. Yes it detected the Harmony just fine as a bluetooth, but wouldn't pair. I simply rebooted the Mijia and returned to the same pairing page and it eventually paired. If you see 'Harmony Keyboard' on the Mijia bluetooth device... you're on the right track. =)
> 
> I used the Xiaomi Fire TV trick which I had previously working for my last white Xiaomi 150 since the Mijia works with the Amazon FireTV remote. So add Amazon FireTV on the Harmony as you would pair a fresh FireTV to your Harmony. This may not work if you have existing FireTV as it may confict.. But know it does work.
> 
> Now I'm on a single start where my Shield, Denon and Mijia would all turn on properly and put me in the Shield home page with a shortcut. And the remote's OFF works to shut everything down gracefully.


I tried this last night and it worked perfect, thanks so much! I can now use only my harmony remote again.


----------



## maex93

Hi,

I received my Xiaomi 4k ust now I'm wondering which the best screen to order in a 100" scenario would be. Two of my candidates got also mentioned in this thread.

1. XY screen ZHK100B-PET Crystal

2. Samsav T Prism ALR screen for ust projector

I found no reviews or comments for the Samsav screen, does anyone have that screen and can share there experience with it and maybe how it compares to the XY screen?

Thanks for your help


----------



## sigmo32

Can't tell you about the Samsav, but I have the XY in 120" and a bright environment, so at 100" you should get very nice performance. it's funny bright at night, so if you don't need to use it in daytime lighting, you can probably get away with a much cheaper screen.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morphx2

sigmo32 said:


> Can't tell you about the Samsav, but I have the XY in 120" and a bright environment, so at 100" you should get very nice performance. it's funny bright at night, so if you don't need to use it in daytime lighting, you can probably get away with a much cheaper screen.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


How much was that screen shipped to you?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sigmo32

800 USD for 100", 1200 for 120"

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfenser

I finally received mine. Looks amazing! But with a young kid in the house I'm instantly worried that the small remote will be lost or broken. Could I buy any MiTV bluetooth remote to replace it? They seem to look identical.


----------



## remifranek

dfenser said:


> I finally received mine. Looks amazing! But with a young kid in the house I'm instantly worried that the small remote will be lost or broken. Could I buy any MiTV bluetooth remote to replace it? They seem to look identical.


and how about with noise?


----------



## dfenser

remifranek said:


> and how about with noise?


No noise other than the light woosh of the fans spinning up. It's in a very quiet basement room, too, so anything abnormally loud/annoying would be instantly noticed.


----------



## niveknow

Mjzsakae said:


> You sent the wrong one back! U should send the quiet ones.. Fans malfunctioning.. Lol


Interesting observation on the fan. My unit is very quiet until the fans need to kick into higher gear to cool the projector down. I find that running mine in HIGHLIGHT mode which is brighter has the expected result of running it harder and thus hotter. This makes the fan run louder. Nothing to the point of it being distracting when I'm immersed in the movie or drowned out by the audio. However running in highlight is a must for me for the best PQ and brightness, so it's a non compromise situation personally. Since I have my projector inside a pull out drawer, I do plan to run some quiet computer fans to help me with the circulation which I'm hoping will further reduce fan effort. This would look ugly for those that have the unit sitting pretty on a table, but my projector is hidden so I'm able to add fans without making it an eye sore. One of the many small projects to get done....eventually.


Separate question. For those that upgraded from a previous Xiaomi: I found that this one projects a picture that is approx 4-5" higher than the white version. I had my screen perfectly aligned and assumed it would remain so given this new one is in the same body. not so.. I'll have to raise the screen eventually, but does project quite a bit higher. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## remifranek

dfenser said:


> No noise other than the light woosh of the fans spinning up. It's in a very quiet basement room, too, so anything abnormally loud/annoying would be instantly noticed.


I will attach in next post my video.


----------



## remifranek

dfenser said:


> No noise other than the light woosh of the fans spinning up. It's in a very quiet basement room, too, so anything abnormally loud/annoying would be instantly noticed.



Here you can find my video:










Kind regards,
Remi


----------



## dfenser

remifranek said:


> Here you can find my video:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOEcxzsUujU
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX2EaBaaKdk
> 
> Kind regards,
> Remi


I don't notice any buzz like that.


----------



## remifranek

One more interesting thing:

I use google chrome cast 4K to watch Netflix. When I connected it through my onkyo amplifier and the to Xiaomi 4K projector and try to use hdmi 2.0 then I lose video (it appears then disappears for few seconds etc.). When I switch off hdmi 2.0 then everything is fine but I can not can 4K resolution only FullHd.

Connecting chromecast 4K Directly to Xiaomi and enabling hdmi 2.0 works (and I have 4K video in Netflix)

Any ideas?


----------



## sigmo32

HDCP issues, maybe? Check your receiver compatibility with 2.2.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## remifranek

I have onkyo TX-RZ820 with support for HDCP 2.2

https://www.eu.onkyo.com/en/products/tx-rz820-139058.html


----------



## Titi_78

remifranek said:


> I have onkyo TX-RZ820 with support for HDCP 2.2
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.eu.onkyo.com/en/products/tx-rz820-139058.html




Disable the secondary output on the onkyo receiver


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## geronemo3

rooster80 said:


> Hi again folks,
> 
> I now got both projectors at home and I'm happy to say that the Mijia 4k really does 3840x2160. I use the projector as my PC monitor. That was the main reason I wanted to upgrade. Media programs and games, etc looks so much better with the projector matching the resolution I use on the PC.
> I mentioned in my previous post that I was worried that the Mijia 4k was less bright than the Wemax One Pro, but its not. Both projectors, on the same setting (on HIGHLIGHT) and the Mijia 4K actually looks slightly brighter than the Wemax. So the 7000 vs 5000 lumens is just a marketing thing.
> 
> Another thing worth mentioning.
> 
> The Wemax had a great keystone system. (Standard 4 or 8 point adjustment) with great flexibility.
> 
> But the Mijia 4K has done away with that, instead it has some useless, very limited system where you can only set the angle. This means it's much more difficult to set the height and width of the picture. you actually have to move the unit itself around and go find more magazines to put under it etc. Super annoying, especially if you have a fixed projector screen to display onto. The Wemax was SO EASY...
> 
> 
> Otherwise i was very happy with the Wemax, but the Mijia 4K definately has better image quality.
> 
> Cheers



Where are u located and where did u purchase the Xaiomi mijia 4k from?


----------



## geronemo3

mlkconcept said:


> Hi, I've the 2017 Chinese version, very happy with it, but I'm very interested in this 4K model.
> 
> Please can someone confirm if it has the same Picture Profiles? Monitor, Game, User, Picture etc.. Monitor is the most important to me though.
> 
> Also, does it has the same 3D Options, Frame Packing for 3D Blu-Rays, does it works well?
> 
> Thank you!



How long have u had the 1080p one? any deadpixels on it?

Thanks


----------



## mlkconcept

geronemo3 said:


> How long have u had the 1080p one? any deadpixels on it?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


3 years, zero dead pixels and zero problems and I use it everyday, with the 2019 version many problems, I returned it and waiting for something better to upgrade

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## geronemo3

mlkconcept said:


> 3 years, zero dead pixels and zero problems and I use it everyday, with the 2019 version many problems, I returned it and waiting for something better to upgrade
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


Are u referring to 2019 1080p or 4k version, the one with many problems? 

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mlkconcept

geronemo3 said:


> Are u referring to 2019 1080p or 4k version, the one with many problems?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


4K, great picture quality but framerate locked at 60Hz, and bad 3d experience, for 60Hz 4K content it's great though but not for 24P

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## admiralmason

sigmo32 said:


> Can't tell you about the Samsav, but I have the XY in 120" and a bright environment, so at 100" you should get very nice performance. it's funny bright at night, so if you don't need to use it in daytime lighting, you can probably get away with a much cheaper screen.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


What is "funny bright"?


----------



## sigmo32

A typo - should be "plenty bright".

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronMan77

niveknow said:


> I used the Xiaomi Fire TV trick which I had previously working for my last white Xiaomi 150 since the Mijia works with the Amazon FireTV remote. So add Amazon FireTV on the Harmony as you would pair a fresh FireTV to your Harmony. This may not work if you have existing FireTV as it may confict.. But know it does work.


 @niveknow: Cloud you please provide a short step-by-step guide how you did the pairing with the harmony hub? Could not get it to work though'.


----------



## TexasDJ

remifranek said:


> Here you can find my video:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOEcxzsUujU
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX2EaBaaKdk
> 
> Kind regards,
> Remi


Yeah my 3 units do not make that noise. That would drive me crazy.


----------



## IronMan77

TexasDJ said:


> Yeah my 3 units do not make that noise. That would drive me crazy.


For reference - the noise my unit emits:


----------



## BenPlace

IronMan77 said:


> @niveknow: Cloud you please provide a short step-by-step guide how you did the pairing with the harmony hub? Could not get it to work though'.


What I did is to add a device to my harmony with the cell phone app and for manufacturer put Amazon and for device type put FireTV. The next screen says please pair your Amazon FireTV with the remote and I went into settings on the projector, bluetooth and devices. Scrolled down and (This took several attempts) I finally saw Harmony keyboard. and selected it.
Once it paired, I added my activity with it. I had to go into the handheld remote settings and change all of the buttons to my shield TV that I use, but now it will power it off with the 20 second countdown when I turn off the activity.


----------



## niveknow

BenPlace said:


> What I did is to add a device to my harmony with the cell phone app and for manufacturer put Amazon and for device type put FireTV. The next screen says please pair your Amazon FireTV with the remote and I went into settings on the projector, bluetooth and devices. Scrolled down and (This took several attempts) I finally saw Harmony keyboard. and selected it.
> Once it paired, I added my activity with it. I had to go into the handheld remote settings and change all of the buttons to my shield TV that I use, but now it will power it off with the 20 second countdown when I turn off the activity.


What @BenPlace said. =) May take you a couple times and try restarting devices if they don't seem to play nice.


----------



## IronMan77

remifranek said:


> Here you can find my video:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOEcxzsUujU
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX2EaBaaKdk
> 
> Kind regards,
> Remi


 @remifranek: The noise my unit emits seem to be much more high frequent then yours


----------



## Nath91sl

Anyone looked into the newest 4K projector from Xiaomi?

Xiaomi 4K WEMAX A300


----------



## Kyle Gallagher

Anyone been able to get those color settings from the youtube guy? Looks great as is, but I'm interested in seeing the difference it makes


----------



## deadrick

Nath91sl said:


> Anyone looked into the newest 4K projector from Xiaomi?
> 
> Xiaomi 4K WEMAX A300


Tbh I kinda dislike xiaomi way of selling, they purposely push out their new model yearly... Maximizer their sales. I'm not surprise they will have a new model every year since more and more ppl are getting into UST projector. And the improvement are slight.


----------



## mykow

I've been patiently waiting for my Xiaomi 4K UST projector to arrive since early July (this major retail site has been saying they're 'shipping units in two days' for the past month). 

Anyway, I wanted to get my screen (a 100" PET XY Screen) and soundbar installed/mounted since my contractor is here doing some other stuff, and likely won't be here by the time the projector is received. 

To the existing owners - are the distances that I saw from the manual reliable enough to go by so that I can mount the screen and soundbar without having the physical projector here to check the actual picture position? I wanted to minimize the amount of keystone/pixel adjustments as possible. For the 100" screen, the distances that I have are 24cm from the screen to the back of the projector, and 35cm from the base of the projector to the bottom of the screen. 

Thanks!


----------



## BenPlace

mykow said:


> I've been patiently waiting for my Xiaomi 4K UST projector to arrive since early July (this major retail site has been saying they're 'shipping units in two days' for the past month).
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to get my screen (a 100" PET XY Screen) and soundbar installed/mounted since my contractor is here doing some other stuff, and likely won't be here by the time the projector is received.
> 
> To the existing owners - are the distances that I saw from the manual reliable enough to go by so that I can mount the screen and soundbar without having the physical projector here to check the actual picture position? I wanted to minimize the amount of keystone/pixel adjustments as possible. For the 100" screen, the distances that I have are 24cm from the screen to the back of the projector, and 35cm from the base of the projector to the bottom of the screen.
> 
> Thanks!


I think they are transitioning from the model that came out n January to the new one that was just released.


----------



## eziggy3

BenPlace said:


> I think they are transitioning from the model that came out n January to the new one that was just released.




I wouldn’t mount the screen just yet. I tried using the measurements from the manual and ended up moving the screen a couple of times.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## niveknow

eziggy3 said:


> I wouldn’t mount the screen just yet. I tried using the measurements from the manual and ended up moving the screen a couple of times.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


+1 


Get the prj first and put it physically where you want it then mark the projection wall for screen placement. 

For example, I had the last gen white Xiaomi which I replaced with this 4k black. I assumed it would be a 1 for 1 replacement however found out this new projector projects about 4-5 inches higher. I haven't compared the manuals to see if the projected measurements are documented the same, but lesson learned on fitting screen to projector..


----------



## BenPlace

niveknow said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Get the prj first and put it physically where you want it then mark the projection wall for screen placement.
> 
> For example, I had the last gen white Xiaomi which I replaced with this 4k black. I assumed it would be a 1 for 1 replacement however found out this new projector projects about 4-5 inches higher. I haven't compared the manuals to see if the projected measurements are documented the same, but lesson learned on fitting screen to projector..


Interesting. One of the problems I have is how high it projects, so I cannot fill my 135inch screen. I wonder if the new one also projects high...


----------



## aeneas01

well my plunge into sams av screenpro tprism alr lenticular screen has been a bust, horrible hotspots that i still really can't believe... iirc @BenPlace you were planning on purchasing this screen, did you ever go through with it? if so, how is yours?

the positives - great company to work with, first frame was damaged during shipping and they quickly replaced it, communication throughout was absolutely first rate... the frame itself is a work of art, ultra high quality, precision machined, clever clips + fiberglass rods used to stretch the screen taut instead of springs which makes the assembly process very easy, very reasonable pricing.

negatives - still not sure what makes them think this screen is an acceptable item to sell given the severe hotspotting? also, the screen has yellow triangle decal guides on the back, located at two of the four corners, intended for easy alignment, problem is it seems that they were heat-pressed to the back of the screen which causes a visible impression on the front of the screen that can't be "ironed out", so you're left with an impression of a faint seam at two corners of the screen.

here is the response i got from them when i sent pictures showing the severe hotspotting:

------------

Hi Robert:

I just checked with our engineer, yes, a "hotspot" is a normal occurrence with with your t-prism screen. And almost all of the screen fabric we sell at present have this phenomenon even if common matte white one (some may look not so obvious) and the matte white one can't reject light. 

As far as we know, the fabric on the market have similar problem. The hotspot looks more obvious when the picture is white background and static. But when you see pictures of other colors or videos it will not be so obvious.

------------



here are the photos i sent:


















the above two photos are accurate, but the following photo isn't, bad camera, the hotspot isn't as severe as the picture shows but it is twice as bright as the hotspots shown above.


----------



## schumy

aeneas01 said:


> well my plunge into sams av screenpro tprism alr lenticular screen has been a bust, horrible hotspots that i still really can't believe... iirc @BenPlace you were planning on purchasing this screen, did you ever go through with it? if so, how is yours?
> 
> the positives - great company to work with, first frame was damaged during shipping and they quickly replaced it, communication throughout was absolutely first rate... the frame itself is a work of art, ultra high quality, precision machined, clever clips + fiberglass rods used to stretch the screen taut instead of springs which makes the assembly process very easy, very reasonable pricing.
> 
> negatives - still not sure what makes them think this screen is an acceptable item to sell given the severe hotspotting? also, the screen has yellow triangle decal guides on the back, located at two of the four corners, intended for easy alignment, problem is it seems that they were heat-pressed to the back of the screen which causes a visible impression on the front of the screen that can't be "ironed out", so you're left with an impression of a faint seam at two corners of the screen.
> 
> here is the response i got from them when i sent pictures showing the severe hotspotting:
> 
> ------------
> 
> Hi Robert:
> 
> I just checked with our engineer, yes, a "hotspot" is a normal occurrence with with your t-prism screen. And almost all of the screen fabric we sell at present have this phenomenon even if common matte white one (some may look not so obvious) and the matte white one can't reject light.
> 
> As far as we know, the fabric on the market have similar problem. The hotspot looks more obvious when the picture is white background and static. But when you see pictures of other colors or videos it will not be so obvious.
> 
> ------------
> 
> /forum/images/smilies/eek.gif
> 
> here are the photos i sent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the above two photos are accurate, but the following photo isn't, bad camera, the hotspot isn't as severe as the picture shows but it is twice as bright as the hotspots shown above.


This "hotspot" is the light spot in the middle of the screen? I have never seen anything like this before...


----------



## BenPlace

aeneas01 said:


> @BenPlace you were planning on purchasing this screen, did you ever go through with it? if so, how is yours?


I ended up going with a Silver ticket 135 inch screen. I needed an acoustically transparent screen and it was the best deal. Im in a dark basement with no windows and it looks great.


----------



## Mjzsakae

aeneas01 said:


> well my plunge into sams av screenpro tprism alr lenticular screen has been a bust, horrible hotspots that i still really can't believe... iirc @BenPlace you were planning on purchasing this screen, did you ever go through with it? if so, how is yours?


Sounds like a bunch of BS from them.. I suspect they send u a long throw screen instead of UST screen.. It's not like their screen has more than 1.0 gain and the Xiaomi UST lumens is not that great either..

Have u tried looking at the screen from top to bottom and bottom to top? From top to bottom, it should be black color and from bottom to top it should be white..


----------



## BenPlace

I want to see how this projector does compared tot he recently announced LG UST laser for $6,000


----------



## Volusiano

MarcusD777 said:


> Has anyone had any luck purchasing one of the ALR screens from UST Screens on Ebay? Looks like they have some solid pricing for their 120" screens and based in the US. Looks comparable to the XY screens. I just purchased the Xiaomi 4k from Indy Projector on Ebay. Awesome pricing, super quick delivery and quick communication. Also located in the US.


I tried contacting UST Screens a few months back because they're local to where I live in AZ. I left them several messages and never heard back from them until several weeks later. By that time I already bought my 120" ALR PET Crystal screen from XY Screen. UST Screens want $1600 for their 120". XY Screen charge only $1200 for the same exact 120" ALR PET Crystal screen that UST Screens want $1600 for. It was a no brainer for me to order mine through XY Screen. Heck, the XY Screen manager was even more responsive quickly even though he's all the way from China than the UST Screens guys who never answered their phones and never got back to me until several weeks later.


----------



## Volusiano

BenPlace said:


> I want to see how this projector does compared tot he recently announced LG UST laser for $6,000


I heard that the $6000 LG UST uses pixel shifting to get 4K out of 2K, similar to how the 4K Vava UST project does it. For $6K and not having 4K native resolution is not impressive.


----------



## Volusiano

aeneas01 said:


> well my plunge into sams av screenpro tprism alr lenticular screen has been a bust, horrible hotspots that i still really can't believe... iirc @BenPlace you were planning on purchasing this screen, did you ever go through with it? if so, how is yours?
> 
> the positives - great company to work with, first frame was damaged during shipping and they quickly replaced it, communication throughout was absolutely first rate... the frame itself is a work of art, ultra high quality, precision machined, clever clips + fiberglass rods used to stretch the screen taut instead of springs which makes the assembly process very easy, very reasonable pricing.
> 
> negatives - still not sure what makes them think this screen is an acceptable item to sell given the severe hotspotting? also, the screen has yellow triangle decal guides on the back, located at two of the four corners, intended for easy alignment, problem is it seems that they were heat-pressed to the back of the screen which causes a visible impression on the front of the screen that can't be "ironed out", so you're left with an impression of a faint seam at two corners of the screen.
> 
> here is the response i got from them when i sent pictures showing the severe hotspotting:
> 
> ------------
> 
> Hi Robert:
> 
> I just checked with our engineer, yes, a "hotspot" is a normal occurrence with with your t-prism screen. And almost all of the screen fabric we sell at present have this phenomenon even if common matte white one (some may look not so obvious) and the matte white one can't reject light.
> 
> As far as we know, the fabric on the market have similar problem. The hotspot looks more obvious when the picture is white background and static. But when you see pictures of other colors or videos it will not be so obvious.
> 
> ------------


Sorry to hear that the Tprism ALR screen was a bust. The 120" PET Crystal ALR screen I bought from XY Screen turned out nicely. It does rejects ambient light to some degree but for daylight in very sunny Arizona, which is very bright, it's still simply just too bright and still washes out a bit if I have all my windows in the room wide open (3 windows and a patio door). But if I close one window and the patio door, it does help a lot. I don't notice any white spotting issue like with the Tprism fabric, though.


----------



## aeneas01

Mjzsakae said:


> Sounds like a bunch of BS from them.. I suspect they send u a long throw screen instead of UST screen.. It's not like their screen has more than 1.0 gain and the Xiaomi UST lumens is not that great either..
> 
> Have u tried looking at the screen from top to bottom and bottom to top? From top to bottom, it should be black color and from bottom to top it should be white..


yeah it's clearly mumbo jumbo, my guess is that they're new to ust screens and haven't quite ironed out all of the issues... it's clearly a lenticular screen, you can see the horizontal / sawtooth grooves, but they've coated it with a reflective film that just doesn't work right, in fact in the daylight, without an image projected on the screen, the screen has a shiny look to it and you can actually see faint reflections.

haven't had a chance to flip it around, that might be the prob, i.e. the up/down marking on the back (small decal) could have been applied wrong, but given the response from sams, that hotspotting was typical with their alr screens, i'm not holding out much hope... also, unlike xy pet crystal screens, there's not a noticeable difference when you shine a light up or down on the sams screen, which they said was intentional in their design, that by not having that the screen was able to reject light from more directions, who knows how accurate that statement is.

to their credit they've been very accommodating, and i'm now looking at other screens they offer - in fact i'm leaning towards a white screen again as a replacement, because this alr screen is similar to the other gray screens i've seen in person, great with helping blacks, but at the expense of brightness imo, white screens just pop color and brightness more to my eye, even tho they certainly become more washed out in ambient light.

anyway, i'll probably just get a white screen from them, designed to fit the great frame that i've already purchased from them, but i'm also tempted to just spray this screen with an alr formula i got from another thread, i actually have a gun and the paint that i bought quite a while ago, when i had planned to just tackle a diy alr screen... and if that doesn't work out, just use whatever replacement screen from sams i decide on.


----------



## Mjzsakae

aeneas01 said:


> yeah it's clearly mumbo jumbo, my guess is that they're new to ust screens and haven't quite ironed out all of the issues... it's clearly a lenticular screen, you can see the horizontal / sawtooth grooves, but they've coated it with a reflective film that just doesn't work right, in fact in the daylight, without an image projected on the screen, the screen has a shiny look to it and you can actually see faint reflections.


Their long throw material has sawtooth grooves too.. 

U are cool as a cucumber man.. I wouldn't be..


----------



## aeneas01

Mjzsakae said:


> Their long throw material has sawtooth grooves too..


according to sams the long throw lenticular screen is in the pipeline, something they intend to offer very soon, but as of now the t-prism is the only lenticular screen they have... of course it would be interesting to see what they would say if someone contacted them through alibaba and asked about the long throw screen.


----------



## jeff9n

mykow said:


> I've been patiently waiting for my Xiaomi 4K UST projector to arrive since early July (this major retail site has been saying they're 'shipping units in two days' for the past month).
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to get my screen (a 100" PET XY Screen) and soundbar installed/mounted since my contractor is here doing some other stuff, and likely won't be here by the time the projector is received.
> 
> To the existing owners - are the distances that I saw from the manual reliable enough to go by so that I can mount the screen and soundbar without having the physical projector here to check the actual picture position? I wanted to minimize the amount of keystone/pixel adjustments as possible. For the 100" screen, the distances that I have are 24cm from the screen to the back of the projector, and 35cm from the base of the projector to the bottom of the screen.
> 
> Thanks!


I am guessing you had ordered from GB. My order since 7/14 has not been shipped. They kept saying the units will ship soon. After three missed shipping dates, I just cancel it.


----------



## mykow

jeff9n said:


> I am guessing you had ordered from GB. My order since 7/14 has not been shipped. They kept saying the units will ship soon. After three missed shipping dates, I just cancel it.


Yup, GB. I ordered mine on 7/8. I'm considering canceling it, but I was told it'd be shipping between 8/5 and 8/9, so I'll wait til tomorrow to see what the status is. Did you find another seller?


----------



## BenPlace

mykow said:


> Yup, GB. I ordered mine on 7/8. I'm considering canceling it, but I was told it'd be shipping between 8/5 and 8/9, so I'll wait til tomorrow to see what the status is. Did you find another seller?


I got mine at the end of June from GB.
I think they are transitioning to the new model that was recently announced, this is probably why you are not getting yours yet.


----------



## bk 1937

tankalf said:


> Hi guys.
> Tomorrow I should receive the projector finally.
> Very curious to see it in action live!
> 
> They told me that this model have already the possibility to change language from Chinese to English!
> So it isn’t necessary to install other software to translate menu.
> 
> Did you know this?
> How many people here right now have already receive it?
> 
> Look at the photo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Hi,

I am planning to the buy the new 4k projector model # MJJGTYDS01FM. But I am debating if I should buy the Chinese version or wait for the international version(Not sure if they gonna release one). Can you please help answer below questions:
1. Did you have to install any software/app to translate from 
Chinese to English? or is it in-built in the settings? 
2. I mostly use Apple TV or stream games through my laptop. Do you think it is easy to manage? 
3. Also how about the voltage converter? I live in US, do I need to use a convertor ?

Thanks!


----------



## BenPlace

bk 1937 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to the buy the new 4k projector model # MJJGTYDS01FM. But I am debating if I should buy the Chinese version or wait for the international version(Not sure if they gonna release one). Can you please help answer below questions:
> 1. Did you have to install any software/app to translate from
> Chinese to English? or is it in-built in the settings?
> 2. I mostly use Apple TV or stream games through my laptop. Do you think it is easy to manage?
> 3. Also how about the voltage converter? I live in US, do I need to use a convertor ?
> 
> Thanks!


1. No, there are videos on Youtube that will show you how to navigate the menu and switch the language to English. There is no need to side load any applications or anything like previous models.
2. Other people here are using computers and Apple TV with no problem
3. You do not need a converter if you buy from GB. They throw an adapter in the box and thats all I use. I also live in the US.


----------



## monakh

I bought mine directly from Xiaomi (via a middleman) and am not using a converter. 110v straight in.


----------



## Danilo Correa

monakh said:


> I bought mine directly from Xiaomi (via a middleman) and am not using a converter. 110v straight in.


I have mine directly at 110v as well. No problems there. I am having a hard time with the freaking keystone system, I dont get why they would remove the 6 point keystone feature... my screen seems curved on the top, even thought all the sides and bottom are fine. Anyone has any advice on this matter? Anything would be greatly appreciated. Thank you 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## aeneas01

i own a $95, 18 pound doorstop because i believed those who said you definitely need a 240v step-up if you have a 120v outlet.... used the step-up for a few days, was an eyesore and in the way, and then tried the 120v outlet, which worked identically to the step-up... unfortunately i spaced and the amazon window closed, so if anyone wants mine at a reduced priced drop me a line (altho i have no idea what this thing would cost to ship!).


----------



## BenPlace

aeneas01 said:


> i own a $95, 18 pound doorstop because i believed those who said you definitely need a 240v step-up if you have a 120v outlet.... used the step-up for a few days, was an eyesore and in the way, and then tried the 120v outlet, which worked identically to the step-up... unfortunately i spaced and the amazon window closed, so if anyone wants mine at a reduced priced drop me a line (altho i have no idea what this thing would cost to ship!).


I did the same thing. Now its in my area with all of the other electronics I never use... One of these days I'm gonna have a garage sale...


----------



## aeneas01

BenPlace said:


> I did the same thing. Now its in my area with all of the other electronics I never use... One of these days I'm gonna have a garage sale...


ha ha, you have one of those "areas" too? i could open a best buy with the tonnage of stuff i've accumulated over the years, hell the cables alone that i've accumulated would take up an aisle!


----------



## BenPlace

aeneas01 said:


> ha ha, you have one of those "areas" too? i could open a best buy with the tonnage of stuff i've accumulated over the years, hell the cables alone that i've accumulated would take up an aisle!


Never know when I am going to need this VGA to DVI adapter cable...


----------



## monakh

I got one of them areas too, the only difference is that the wife cleans it up from time to time without telling and tosses the stuff in the trash 

Question: Is there a way to see the video or display info data on the PJ via my Shield? I have no way of confirming when HDR is enabled or if the video is 4K or 4:4:4 or whatever. Any way to toggle this? 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGBEAR2004

Nath91sl said:


> Anyone looked into the newest 4K projector from Xiaomi?
> 
> Xiaomi 4K WEMAX A300




Xiaomi WEMAX A300 4K vs Mijia 4K Laser Projector

*" The only concrete reason to choose the WEMAX A300 4K/WEMAX L1668FCF 4K Laser Projector over the Mijia 4K is the admittedly much better brightness."*


----------



## copperfield74

Still a tough decision. I will wait for a complete review. I don't want to invest money and later be unhappy that I didn't invest a little bit more to get the better picture, better 3D, better noise level and so on.
I'll wait another month hoping that there will be a real comparison on youtube to see if the A300 is really so much brighter than the Mijia 4K. I'm really afraid of the coil whine and that whole procedure of sending it back.


----------



## Titi_78

The A300 have 8 points keystone


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TexasDJ

BIGBEAR2004 said:


> Nath91sl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone looked into the newest 4K projector from Xiaomi?
> 
> Xiaomi 4K WEMAX A300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiaomi WEMAX A300 4K vs Mijia 4K Laser Projector
> 
> *" The only concrete reason to choose the WEMAX A300 4K/WEMAX L1668FCF 4K Laser Projector over the Mijia 4K is the admittedly much better brightness."*
Click to expand...

Meh I have a hard time believing the new one can produce 9000 lumens.


----------



## Raúl Rico

niveknow said:


> Anyone able to share links or experiences using a harmony remote this this projector? Not able to find the device searching by vendor name or model number.


As I said before...



Raúl Rico said:


> You only have to ways to turn it on:
> 1. Using the original projector's remote
> 2. Through CEC "ON" command via HDMI
> 
> I have a Harmony hub activity that includes an Apple TV 4K connected to projector's HDMI input3 through an HDMI switch and it always turns on the projector. Ideally, Harmony activity turns everything on and, for sure, it works perfectly, but you must know that the Harmony projector's ON command isn't working, and projector only wakes up due to apple tv.


In order to use this projector with Harmony, you will have to add two items:
- A screen: Look for Xiaomi Model MJJGYY01FM
- A player: MIUITV, recognized by Harmony as Amazon Fire Stick when you look for new devices in you LAN.

Then you have to add both devices to you activities, with any other needed gadget (Apple TV 4K, HDMI switch and Sonos playbar in my case )


----------



## dfenser

A big test of this projector was passed this weekend. My nephews visited and played Fortnite on Xbox One X for about 15 hours in a row each day. If I put my hands by the projector fans I could feel it pushing some hot air but they never got noticeably louder and the picture stayed the same. I got it to be a true TV replacement (as opposed to the sparing use of my old bulb projector) and it has succeeded at that so far.


----------



## niveknow

TexasDJ said:


> Meh I have a hard time believing the new one can produce 9000 lumens.


I didn't see anything on that write up that justifies the upgrade from a PQ perspective. Aside from a technical lumen bump, I'd like to see real world ANSI lumen measured and not from product brochures. The high contrast is similar that I'd like to see real technical comparison. The part that I do like so the improved keystone. This wasn't as show stopper for my setup, but a nice bonus. However surprised this isn't just a firmware/software fix to enable.

I have the Mijia and was disappointed to see the Wemax announce as soon as I saw my Mijia shipped. However no buyer remorse yet with an "older" version. At least I know others with the projector for help. This will hold me over until the next major PJ technology jump.


----------



## Danilo Correa

Hi people, sorry to bring this up again, I am really stressing about this lack of Keystone adjustment. Anypne with any tips or tricks to make this thing align properly? I got everything straight but not full screen, if I try to raise it up, it leaks from the sides 
As you can see from the pics, if fullscreen, is not wide enough 









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BenPlace

Danilo Correa said:


> Hi people, sorry to bring this up again, I am really stressing about this lack of Keystone adjustment. Anypne with any tips or tricks to make this thing align properly? I got everything straight but not full screen, if I try to raise it up, it leaks from the sides
> As you can see from the pics, if fullscreen, is not wide enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Based off the first image, it looks like the whole projector needs to be physically raised a bit so the black is centered at the top and bottom and then pulled back just a bit to fill the screen.


----------



## Robert Yoo

Danilo Correa said:


> Hi people, sorry to bring this up again, I am really stressing about this lack of Keystone adjustment. Anypne with any tips or tricks to make this thing align properly? I got everything straight but not full screen, if I try to raise it up, it leaks from the sides
> As you can see from the pics, if fullscreen, is not wide enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Hi,

Are you connecting to a pc? It looks like you have some sort of linux-based OS. In any case, if you have installed a GPU driver such as Nvidia or AMD, you can try to resize the desktop to fit your screen. I have an nvidia gpu and i know they have the desktop resizing option in the nvidia control panel options. To do this you would make the image larger than your screen borders, then open the resizing tool and it should allow you shrink the image so that it fits into the borders of your screen. I'm not 100% sure if this will resolve your issue but its worth a try. Good luck.

Rob


----------



## kthejoker20

can you put apps on this, specifically, can you do plex?

Also, what about the English? Is it unable with the chinese?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Yoo

long story short i ended up ordering a PET Crystal 120 screen from XY and got a tracking number which after two days shows a status of: 'Shipment schedule pending
Recommended action: Scheduling per shipper request. Contact shipper if questions.' Anyone experience this from XY or any other shipment from china?


----------



## copperfield74

I also ordered my screen yesterday from XY Screens.
Now I have to decide which projector to buy. The more I do my researches the harder it gets. Now I think that I have to decide between the Mijia 4K and the Fengmi 4K Cinema.
I was told that the 4K Cinema has a coil noise because of the newer Laser integrated. But I've seen a lot of comments where they say that the Mijia does too.
I NEED YOUR HELP!!!!
What are the REAL differences between those two?


----------



## BenPlace

kthejoker20 said:


> can you put apps on this, specifically, can you do plex?
> 
> Also, what about the English? Is it unable with the chinese?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


You can follow a video on YouTube that shows you how to navigate the menu and switch to English.
You will need an external device to play Plex. I use and NVidia Shield and watch Plex on it all the time. A Roku/Fire stick would also work.


----------



## BenPlace

copperfield74 said:


> I also ordered my screen yesterday from XY Screens.
> Now I have to decide which projector to buy. The more I do my researches the harder it gets. Now I think that I have to decide between the Mijia 4K and the Fengmi 4K Cinema.
> I was told that the 4K Cinema has a coil noise because of the newer Laser integrated. But I've seen a lot of comments where they say that the Mijia does too.
> I NEED YOUR HELP!!!!
> What are the REAL differences between those two?


My 2019 4k Xiaomi has no coil noise. I have heard some people are getting them with it though. I came ffrom a BenQ bulb projector and the quality on my Xiaomi blows it away, it is also about 2 - 3x quieter than my BenQ was.
I cannot comment on the Fengmi.


----------



## monakh

copperfield74 said:


> I also ordered my screen yesterday from XY Screens.
> Now I have to decide which projector to buy. The more I do my researches the harder it gets. Now I think that I have to decide between the Mijia 4K and the Fengmi 4K Cinema.
> I was told that the 4K Cinema has a coil noise because of the newer Laser integrated. But I've seen a lot of comments where they say that the Mijia does too.
> I NEED YOUR HELP!!!!
> What are the REAL differences between those two?


Well, I got mine significantly cheaper than the current price of the Fengmi so I have ZERO complaints and I am thoroughly satisfied, though, as people on this thread are aware, it was a royal pain to set it up with the screen. I don't think the difference in price justify the value for the Fengmi.



Robert Yoo said:


> long story short i ended up ordering a PET Crystal 120 screen from XY and got a tracking number which after two days shows a status of: 'Shipment schedule pending
> Recommended action: Scheduling per shipper request. Contact shipper if questions.' Anyone experience this from XY or any other shipment from china?


I wouldn't worry about it. XY ships to many people around the world and so far no one (that I know of) has complained about how they operate (except that they are a bit expensive). Give it a couple of days, everything that leaves China undergoes scrutiny by the government at their ports. Sometimes stuff gets backlogged. My screen (from Azure) was stuck for a week before it finally left China.


----------



## copperfield74

monakh said:


> Well, I got mine significantly cheaper than the current price of the Fengmi so I have ZERO complaints and I am thoroughly satisfied, though, as people on this thread are aware, it was a royal pain to set it up with the screen. I don't think the difference in price justify the value for the Fengmi.


Well right now the price difference is around 200$. It's no cost problem. The problem is that most of the posts you find are about the Mijia 4K, and that's the reason that you also find the most problems concerning this projector. It seems that the Fengmi 4K Cinema flies under the radar, and I don't know if that's a good sign or not. Normally the people quite reviews when they are not satisfied with their investment. So I don't know if the Fengmi has the same problems like the Mijia. For example I sometimes enjoy watching 3D movies. There are A LOT of people complaining that the Mijia has problems with 3D, but others are writing the opposite. Some have fan noise problems others not. It seems that buying the Mijia is like playing the lotteries. So I don't know if the Fengmi would serve me better?


----------



## ursnirmalt

monakh said:


> Well, I got mine significantly cheaper than the current price of the Fengmi so I have ZERO complaints and I am thoroughly satisfied, though, as people on this thread are aware, it was a royal pain to set it up with the screen. I don't think the difference in price justify the value for the Fengmi.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it. XY ships to many people around the world and so far no one (that I know of) has complained about how they operate (except that they are a bit expensive). Give it a couple of days, everything that leaves China undergoes scrutiny by the government at their ports. Sometimes stuff gets backlogged. My screen (from Azure) was stuck for a week before it finally left China.


Hi, How is Azure screen? i been contacted(pushed) by Azure team constantly for purchasing their Pet Crystal screen.


----------



## changchewsoon

Danilo Correa said:


> Hi people, sorry to bring this up again, I am really stressing about this lack of Keystone adjustment. Anypne with any tips or tricks to make this thing align properly? I got everything straight but not full screen, if I try to raise it up, it leaks from the sides
> As you can see from the pics, if fullscreen, is not wide enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Hi there,

I had the same problem as you as they took away the keystone adjustment that came with the previous 1080 model after I upgraded to the 4K version.

And as my ALR screen is permanently fixed to the wall, I would have to keep adjusting the projector position which requires a lot of fine adjustment especially on the height itself and it is driving me crazy if I have to just rely on that 2 stands on the side that came with the projector and I was lucky to find a couple of rubber stands lying around and I made good use of it too.

So what I did was I ordered this motorized stand from Xiaomi as well (please PM me as my current post count doesn't allow me to link) which was originally designed as a stand for laptops and it basically made it so much more easier for me when it comes to the height adjustment, and I can just focus on using the software adjustment to keep fine tuning and eventually I was able to get the right height and setting to get a full screen.

Attached some pictures for your reference as well.


----------



## monakh

copperfield74 said:


> Well right now the price difference is around 200$. It's no cost problem. The problem is that most of the posts you find are about the Mijia 4K, and that's the reason that you also find the most problems concerning this projector. It seems that the Fengmi 4K Cinema flies under the radar, and I don't know if that's a good sign or not. Normally the people quite reviews when they are not satisfied with their investment. So I don't know if the Fengmi has the same problems like the Mijia. For example I sometimes enjoy watching 3D movies. There are A LOT of people complaining that the Mijia has problems with 3D, but others are writing the opposite. Some have fan noise problems others not. It seems that buying the Mijia is like playing the lotteries. So I don't know if the Fengmi would serve me better?


I am not sure where you are seeing your pricing, but I can assure you the price I paid end up being a lot more than $200 in terms of difference. We can't do price talk here or I would have provided more details.



ursnirmalt said:


> Hi, How is Azure screen? i been contacted(pushed) by Azure team constantly for purchasing their Pet Crystal screen.


It's cheaper than XY, I think their Pet Crystal material is almost the same. The only difference, as discussed here some time back, is in the sturdiness of the frame. XY frame is better.


----------



## changchewsoon

changchewsoon said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I had the same problem as you as they took away the keystone adjustment that came with the previous 1080 model after I upgraded to the 4K version.
> 
> And as my ALR screen is permanently fixed to the wall, I would have to keep adjusting the projector position which requires a lot of fine adjustment especially on the height itself and it is driving me crazy if I have to just rely on that 2 stands on the side that came with the projector and I was lucky to find a couple of rubber stands lying around and I made good use of it too.
> 
> So what I did was I ordered this motorized stand from Xiaomi as well (please PM me as my current post count doesn't allow me to link) which was originally designed as a stand for laptops and it basically made it so much more easier for me when it comes to the height adjustment, and I can just focus on using the software adjustment to keep fine tuning and eventually I was able to get the right height and setting to get a full screen.
> 
> Attached some pictures for your reference as well.


Hi, for those who have sent me private messages asking for information on the motorized stand I would like to apologize I am unable to reply as I just realized there is actually a minimum count of 15 post count requirement before I am able to reply private messages.

Perhaps you could also include your email in the private message and I can email you the info.

Meanwhile, just wanted to share that the stand can only carry a maximum weight of 15 KG so please just be mindful.

And I think there are a lot of alternatives out there in the market that you can easily find, as long it achieves the objective of allowing fine adjustments of raising/lowering.

I personally think that if the stand can also be upgraded to have multi-axis adjustment it will be the perfect solution for those of us who are having problems with getting the Xiaomi UST to go full screen ever since they took away the previous screen alignment feature.


----------



## Danilo Correa

changchewsoon said:


> Hi, for those who have sent me private messages asking for information on the motorized stand I would like to apologize I am unable to reply as I just realized there is actually a minimum count of 15 post count requirement before I am able to reply private messages.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you could also include your email in the private message and I can email you the info.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, just wanted to share that the stand can only carry a maximum weight of 15 KG so please just be mindful.
> 
> 
> 
> And I think there are a lot of alternatives out there in the market that you can easily find, as long it achieves the objective of allowing fine adjustments of raising/lowering.
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think that if the stand can also be upgraded to have multi-axis adjustment it will be the perfect solution for those of us who are having problems with getting the Xiaomi UST to go full screen ever since they took away the previous screen alignment feature.


Thank you for all the info and help. I will do some reasearch on these hardware. Hopefully it helps me. Nice setup btw 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilo Correa

Danilo Correa said:


> Thank you for all the info and help. I will do some reasearch on these hardware. Hopefully it helps me. Nice setup btw
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


When aligning the screen, do you align the bottom first then play with the keystone and height? Anything would be appreciated 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilo Correa

Danilo Correa said:


> When aligning the screen, do you align the bottom first then play with the keystone and height? Anything would be appreciated
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Also, if you could measure the height from projector base to start of image, it could help me a lot too 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Garfield9988

*telon screen*



monakh said:


> Well, I got mine significantly cheaper than the current price of the Fengmi so I have ZERO complaints and I am thoroughly satisfied, though, as people on this thread are aware, it was a royal pain to set it up with the screen. I don't think the difference in price justify the value for the Fengmi.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it. XY ships to many people around the world and so far no one (that I know of) has complained about how they operate (except that they are a bit expensive). Give it a couple of days, everything that leaves China undergoes scrutiny by the government at their ports. Sometimes stuff gets backlogged. My screen (from Azure) was stuck for a week before it finally left China.


Anyone have order from TELON SCREEN (HUIZHOU TELON AUDIO AND VISUAL EQUIPMENT) ? They suppose to have pet crystal screen . . . still waiting for photo. 490$ usd + 170$ usd delivery to canada for 120" screen . . . 1/2 the price of xyscreen !! 


They are available on Alibaba under telon screen.

I do have discussion with Maira Ouyang from telon company ... waiting for more info!

Unfortunately I am not able to post any image or link yet (NEW user) 

Martin


----------



## kwan128

*Power Supply only 220v-240v*

Hi! New member here and I am looking to purchase the Mijia 4k soon but I was hesitate when reading the spec about the power supply only support 220v-240v voltage. Does anyone have the same issue in US where you need to buy an extra voltage converter in order to use the projector?

Thanks!


----------



## monakh

Dude, we have said it many times in this thread. No converter is needed. I am using it directly with 110v.

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenPlace

kwan128 said:


> Hi! New member here and I am looking to purchase the Mijia 4k soon but I was hesitate when reading the spec about the power supply only support 220v-240v voltage. Does anyone have the same issue in US where you need to buy an extra voltage converter in order to use the projector?
> 
> Thanks!


No converter needed.


----------



## bix26

Found a really cool screen option for UST projectors on this you tubers channel.


----------



## Johnny nz

Anybody that has the xy fixed screens, do you think if you moved house or in my situation move country in 12 month , do you think the screen and frame will pack down and shipped and the re assembled ok re quality of screw holes etc ??


----------



## Garfield9988

Garfield9988 said:


> Anyone have order from TELON SCREEN (HUIZHOU TELON AUDIO AND VISUAL EQUIPMENT) ? They suppose to have pet crystal screen . . . still waiting for photo. 490$ usd + 170$ usd delivery to canada for 120" screen . . . 1/2 the price of xyscreen !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are available on Alibaba under telon screen.
> 
> 
> 
> I do have discussion with Maira Ouyang from telon company ... waiting for more info!
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I am not able to post any image or link yet (NEW user)
> 
> 
> 
> Martin




Did buy finally the pet crystal screen 120” from Telon company for 660$ usd including shipping to Canada instead of 1100$ usd from xyscreen. Hopefully it will be a real lenticular screen (pet screen) and quality is good! It seem to be the company who provided screen for elite screen USA same s***t different name !















Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Titi_78

Johnny nz said:


> Anybody that has the xy fixed screens, do you think if you moved house or in my situation move country in 12 month , do you think the screen and frame will pack down and shipped and the re assembled ok re quality of screw holes etc ??




No problem
keep the original frame package, it s a good protection for the frame


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny nz

Garfield9988 said:


> Did buy finally the pet crystal screen 120” from Telon company for 660$ usd including shipping to Canada instead of 1100$ usd from xyscreen. Hopefully it will be a real lenticular screen (pet screen) and quality is good! It seem to be the company who provided screen for elite screen USA same s***t different name !
> View attachment 2605796
> View attachment 2605794
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


great find, please post your option on quality of frame and screen once your all set up


----------



## bk 1937

Garfield9988 said:


> Did buy finally the pet crystal screen 120” from Telon company for 660$ usd including shipping to Canada instead of 1100$ usd from xyscreen. Hopefully it will be a real lenticular screen (pet screen) and quality is good! It seem to be the company who provided screen for elite screen USA same s***t different name !
> View attachment 2605796
> View attachment 2605794
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Please post a review and pics when you have it. Thanks!


----------



## bk 1937

Garfield9988 said:


> Did buy finally the pet crystal screen 120” from Telon company for 660$ usd including shipping to Canada instead of 1100$ usd from xyscreen. Hopefully it will be a real lenticular screen (pet screen) and quality is good! It seem to be the company who provided screen for elite screen USA same s***t different name !
> View attachment 2605796
> View attachment 2605794
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Please post a review and pics once you have it, Thanks!


----------



## Raúl Rico

Hi guys,

During the last 2 weeks my Xiaomi 4K projector shows some white vertical lines in the whole left side of the image, from top to bottom. They are a lot, and usually appear after turning it on, and dissapear after some minutes, or when I do a calibration. I'm quite worried becaused it was purchased in China by XY Screen for me, and it was sent together with a PET CRystal screen, and I live in EU. So it will be a disaster if I have to send it back to china to be repaired.

I'm going to make a video with this problem for reference. 

Any ohter guy with a similar problem? Do you think it's a hardware or a software problem?


----------



## BIGBEAR2004

I purchased a Mijia 4K projector with an XY 120 inch PET screen, but at the last minute I decided that an acoustic transparent screen would be better for my future build as there will be no place for my speakers with a PET screen. I am probably going to put this unopened PET screen in the classified. However, if there is a work around I would prefer to keep the screen. I tested this projector on a white wall in the dark, and so far its awesome! Definitely worth it.


----------



## Titi_78

Raúl Rico said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> During the last 2 weeks my Xiaomi 4K projector shows some white vertical lines in the whole left side of the image, from top to bottom. They are a lot, and usually appear after turning it on, and dissapear after some minutes, or when I do a calibration. I'm quite worried becaused it was purchased in China by XY Screen for me, and it was sent together with a PET CRystal screen, and I live in EU. So it will be a disaster if I have to send it back to china to be repaired.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to make a video with this problem for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> Any ohter guy with a similar problem? Do you think it's a hardware or a software problem?




Try to unplug power cable for 10mn and cold start


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## changchewsoon

Danilo Correa said:


> Also, if you could measure the height from projector base to start of image, it could help me a lot too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Sure, here you go.

My projector screen is about 46 cm away from base.

The motorized tray is adjusted to be about 9 cm tall from base.

The height of Xiaomi projector is elevated about 2 cm tall from base, and only the front, the rear is left intact hence from the side you will see that it is tilted towards the projector screen.

The reason why it is done so because I started the adjustments by having the projector laying flat completely and slowly work my way towards getting it full screen.

It took quite a bit of trial and error as you will also need to perform keystone corrections at the same time until you get the optimal setting, but eventually you will be able to get it with patience as the part for raising/lowering the is now easily tackled with the motorized stand.

Hope this helps!


----------



## changchewsoon

changchewsoon said:


> Sure, here you go.
> 
> My projector screen is about 46 cm away from base.
> 
> The motorized tray is adjusted to be about 9 cm tall from base.
> 
> The height of Xiaomi projector is elevated about 2 cm tall from base, and only the front, the rear is left intact hence from the side you will see that it is tilted towards the projector screen.
> 
> The reason why it is done so because I started the adjustments by having the projector laying flat completely and slowly work my way towards getting it full screen.
> 
> It took quite a bit of trial and error as you will also need to perform keystone corrections at the same time until you get the optimal setting, but eventually you will be able to get it with patience as the part for raising/lowering the is now easily tackled with the motorized stand.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Hi,

Just realised I left out the distance between the projector and the wall.

Approximately 39 cm apart.


----------



## monakh

Thanks for the info. Very useful. 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## TTBear

changchewsoon said:


> Danilo Correa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if you could measure the height from projector base to start of image, it could help me a lot too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, here you go.
> 
> My projector screen is about 46 cm away from base.
> 
> The motorized tray is adjusted to be about 9 cm tall from base.
> 
> The height of Xiaomi projector is elevated about 2 cm tall from base, and only the front, the rear is left intact hence from the side you will see that it is tilted towards the projector screen.
> 
> The reason why it is done so because I started the adjustments by having the projector laying flat completely and slowly work my way towards getting it full screen.
> 
> It took quite a bit of trial and error as you will also need to perform keystone corrections at the same time until you get the optimal setting, but eventually you will be able to get it with patience as the part for raising/lowering the is now easily tackled with the motorized stand.
> 
> Hope this helps!
Click to expand...

Could you please share some information and pictures of your motorized tray? I am considering something similar, so any information would be greatly appreciated?


----------



## moctodavs

Garfield9988 said:


> Did buy finally the pet crystal screen 120” from Telon company for 660$ usd including shipping to Canada instead of 1100$ usd from xyscreen. Hopefully it will be a real lenticular screen (pet screen) and quality is good! It seem to be the company who provided screen for elite screen USA same s***t different name !
> View attachment 2605796
> View attachment 2605794
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


If you haven't already, you should ask for a counterpart sample from XY-Screen. This way you can compare it side by side to see if it's indeed the same thing. I'm very curious because if they're the same and word spreads, XY would need to lower their prices. Better for the consumers!


----------



## Raúl Rico

Titi_78 said:


> Try to unplug power cable for 10mn and cold start
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


It doesnt resolve the problem, just tested.

There is one other guy (at least) here in Spain with the same problem...


----------



## copperfield74

RaÃºl Rico;58472650 said:


> Titi_78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try to unplug power cable for 10mn and cold start
> 
> 
> EnvoyÃ©️ de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt resolve the problem, just tested.
> 
> There is one other guy (at least) here in Spain with the same problem...
Click to expand...

I remember another guy who had blinking white spots all over the screen. If I remember correctly he solved the problem by turning down 12bit Colour resolution to 10bit. 
I don't have a Mijia yet to tell you how to do it but maybe it helps.


----------



## fishfiend

Raúl Rico said:


> It doesnt resolve the problem, just tested.
> 
> There is one other guy (at least) here in Spain with the same problem...


 Anything like this?




My first one from Banggood had to go back, couldnt get this off, and it was the first time i switched it on..as with yours the whole left side had random lines. First post, so i cant post links, but i made a video, its on you tube.


----------



## Robert Yoo

fishfiend said:


> Anything like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first one from Banggood had to go back, couldnt get this off, and it was the first time i switched it on..as with yours the whole left side had random lines. First post, so i cant post links, but i made a video, its on you tube.


what are you connecting to the projector? if its a pc and you have an NVIDIA GPU
1. Change your resolution to 3840 x 2160 (or 4096 x 2160) and apply
2. Below the resolution select 'Use Nvidia color settings'
3. For Output color format select: YCbCr422 and apply
4. For Output color depth select: 10 bpc and apply
5. For Output dynamic range select: Limited and apply

If you had the same issue as me this will resolve your issue. 

Rob


----------



## Raúl Rico

Raúl Rico said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> During the last 2 weeks my Xiaomi 4K projector shows some white vertical lines in the whole left side of the image, from top to bottom. They are a lot, and usually appear after turning it on, and dissapear after some minutes, or when I do a calibration. I'm quite worried becaused it was purchased in China by XY Screen for me, and it was sent together with a PET CRystal screen, and I live in EU. So it will be a disaster if I have to send it back to china to be repaired.
> 
> I'm going to make a video with this problem for reference.
> 
> Any ohter guy with a similar problem? Do you think it's a hardware or a software problem?


Links to youtube videos showing the problems:


----------



## PAUL7331

Hi guys,

Im thinking of pulling the trigger on one of these baby's but need to make sure I can use my existing pull down screen with it? I currently have a 106' screen (Sapphire Manual Slow retraction Screen - 234 x 132cm (16:9) - (SWS240WSF-ASR2) 


Would this still produce a good picture?


----------



## PAUL7331

Hi guys,

Im thinking of pulling the trigger on one of these baby's but need to make sure I can use my existing pull down screen with it? I currently have a 106' screen (Sapphire Manual Slow retraction Screen - 234 x 132cm (16:9) - (SWS240WSF-ASR2) 


Would this still produce a good picture?


----------



## BenPlace

PAUL7331 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im thinking of pulling the trigger on one of these baby's but need to make sure I can use my existing pull down screen with it? I currently have a 106' screen (Sapphire Manual Slow retraction Screen - 234 x 132cm (16:9) - (SWS240WSF-ASR2)
> 
> 
> Would this still produce a good picture?


I do not think this screen will work. You need a tension screen. This one appears to only be weighted by the bar.


----------



## PAUL7331

BenPlace said:


> I do not think this screen will work. You need a tension screen. This one appears to only be weighted by the bar.


Hey Ben, thanks for the feedback.

That’s a shame, it’s pretty stable when it’s down, what reasons are their as to why this wouldn’t work? I can’t have a fixed screen unfortunately.


----------



## BenPlace

PAUL7331 said:


> Hey Ben, thanks for the feedback.
> 
> That’s a shame, it’s pretty stable when it’s down, what reasons are their as to why this wouldn’t work? I can’t have a fixed screen unfortunately.


The screen has to be perfectly flat, you will see the slightest wave in it. You do not have to have a fixed screen, they make tensions screens that pull down.

Here is an example of a pull down tensions screen.

https://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-Manual-Tab-Tension-100-INCH/dp/B07BB281VF


----------



## PAUL7331

Thanks Ben. I might hit the purchase button and see how I go with it, if I need to purchase a tab tension screen then so be it!
I must add I’ll be watching projector only at night and with blinds closed so it’ll be pretty damn dark. Dont suppose this matters???


----------



## BenPlace

PAUL7331 said:


> Thanks Ben. I might hit the purchase button and see how I go with it, if I need to purchase a tab tension screen then so be it!
> I must add I’ll be watching projector only at night and with blinds closed so it’ll be pretty damn dark. Dont suppose this matters???


No, what you will see is waves on the screen instead of a flat image.
If you can afford a tensioned screen, go ahead and get the projector and you can always get the tension screen if yours doesnt work.


----------



## Zhang Xinglong

BenPlace said:


> No, what you will see is waves on the screen instead of a flat image.
> If you can afford a tensioned screen, go ahead and get the projector and you can always get the tension screen if yours doesnt work.



yes i can guarantee this will happen, cos i tried it lol 



you need a screen made for short throw... the surface and material is different


----------



## Garfield9988

Xiaomi mijia 4K vs A300 comparison !



















Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL7331

Zhang Xinglong said:


> yes i can guarantee this will happen, cos i tried it lol
> 
> 
> 
> you need a screen made for short throw... the surface and material is different



Ok thanks. Any idea what sort of screen material I need to look for?


----------



## monakh

Pet Crystal ALR

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL7331

Zhang Xinglong said:


> yes i can guarantee this will happen, cos i tried it lol
> 
> 
> 
> you need a screen made for short throw... the surface and material is different


Would something like this work well guys? https://www.projectors.co.uk/sapphire-electric-tab-tensioned-221x132cm-projector-screen-16-9-100-inch-setts240wsf-aw/


----------



## monakh

You should use an Ambient Light Rejection screen if you're using a UST projector. Traditional screens will work but they won't give you the same effect unless you have a light controlled room. 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL7331

monakh said:


> You should use an Ambient Light Rejection screen if you're using a UST projector. Traditional screens will work but they won't give you the same effect unless you have a light controlled room.
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


Thanks Monakh. When you say light controlled room what do you mean? Im only going to use this projector in darkness with blinds closed and lights off, room will be dark but not pitch black. 
Do I still need a Ambient light rejection screen?


----------



## monakh

That's a question only you can answer since I don't know your exact circumstances.

In general, if you're willing to spend a thousand quid on a screen, I would advise you to go with a 120 inch ALR. However in total brightness it can be very bright. We're talking LED bright. I marvel at mine everytime I see it at night.

However, I use my UST as a TV during the day in a room with considerable ambient light. Also the SO likes having lights on in the evening so the ALR screen is ideal in my case. But the value-add is questionable in a completely light - controlled room. 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zhang Xinglong

PAUL7331 said:


> Ok thanks. Any idea what sort of screen material I need to look for?



When buying the screen of your choice they will tell you in the description its for Short throw, when they say that usually its tension type already.




monakh said:


> Pet Crystal ALR
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk



I thought it still needs to be for Short throw projector? There are PET Crystal for standard throw also right?


----------



## monakh

Aren't we talking about the Mijia and all its I'll-begotten ilk? 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zhang Xinglong

monakh said:


> You should use an Ambient Light Rejection screen if you're using a UST projector. Traditional screens will work but they won't give you the same effect unless you have a light controlled room.
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk



that was what i thought, but traditional screens unless they are tensioned the projection will wrap like crazy


cos its from a low angle hitting the screen, so a slight wave or movement the image will ripple


i did take a pic of that ripple before... but i lost it lol


----------



## PAUL7331

monakh said:


> That's a question only you can answer since I don't know your exact circumstances.
> 
> In general, if you're willing to spend a thousand quid on a screen, I would advise you to go with a 120 inch ALR. However in total brightness it can be very bright. We're talking LED bright. I marvel at mine everytime I see it at night.
> 
> However, I use my UST as a TV during the day in a room with considerable ambient light. Also the SO likes having lights on in the evening so the ALR screen is ideal in my case. But the value-add is questionable in a completely light - controlled room.
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the advice Monakh! Im only ever going to use this at night so I might actually see how I get on with the projector first and if required i'll have to get a 120-inch ALR screen I guess! The ones in the UK though seem so much more pricey! It has to be a retractile/pull down screen too as otherwise wife would divorce me.


----------



## BenPlace

PAUL7331 said:


> Ok thanks. Any idea what sort of screen material I need to look for?


It really depends ont he room. Do you have windows? Will you be playing movies/Shows with the lights on?


----------



## PAUL7331

BenPlace said:


> It really depends ont he room. Do you have windows? Will you be playing movies/Shows with the lights on?


Hi buddy, yes I have windows but we have blinds also so I close the blinds and never watch movies with lights on, room will be pretty dark!

I'll use my 65'' TV for daytime viewing! I'll only use projector for sport events and the odd movie but only at night time when room is dark.


----------



## BenPlace

PAUL7331 said:


> Hi buddy, yes I have windows but we have blinds also so I close the blinds and never watch movies with lights on, room will be pretty dark!
> 
> I'll use my 65'' TV for daytime viewing! I'll only use projector for sport events and the odd movie but only at night time when room is dark.


The Pet Crystal ALR screen will help with blocking light but is fairly expensive. If you have a way to make your room dark and you are OK watching sporting events that way, just get a regular tensioned screen.
I use this one, as I have my projector in a basement with no windows.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I4WRTPK
Of course thats a fixed screen and 135 inches plus its acoustically transparent because my speakers are behind it. They should have a 100-120 inch model non acoustically transparent for way less.


----------



## nc88keyz

BenPlace said:


> The Pet Crystal ALR screen will help with blocking light but is fairly expensive. If you have a way to make your room dark and you are OK watching sporting events that way, just get a regular tensioned screen.
> I use this one, as I have my projector in a basement with no windows.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I4WRTPK
> Of course thats a fixed screen and 135 inches plus its acoustically transparent because my speakers are behind it. They should have a 100-120 inch model non acoustically transparent for way less.


Have there been fixes or improvement to the handling of 3D. Particularly, is it processing full 3D frame packed signal now, without having to switch it to SBS through the options key. I guess better yet, is anyone doing a firmware tracker for these models and where is that located if so, in english preferably.


----------



## TexasDJ

Garfield9988 said:


> Xiaomi mijia 4K vs A300 comparison !
> 
> https://youtu.be/l7vX95bbfic
> 
> https://youtu.be/E0u57vAcEbk
> 
> https://youtu.be/Z33s_MA_nQ0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Nice! Finally some comparisons coming out. I'm not sure if its accurate tho since mine color calibrated doesnt wash out those bright scenes like his Mija. The main thing that I was curious about was the brightness and tbh it def doesnt look like 9000 advertised lumens as I had expected. Not worth the extra $1000 at this point in my opinion.


----------



## monakh

I agree. Everything is pretty much the same. How many more lumens could you possibly eek out5of that very same ALPD chipset. 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

*Display Issues*

Morning / Afternoon all,


I've started to experence an issue where the projector will turn on, but no logo is displayed.


the lamp will turn on, but no logo.


the system boots up, as I'm able to reboot using the remote.


After a few reboots, the projector screen will correctly work, and it will work flawlessly.


I thought it might be a buggered firmware update, so I've reinstalled the firmware, as well as downgraded the firmware, and it still happens 


what gets me, as noted, after a few reboots it will work fine.


anyone else experience something like this?


----------



## Zhang Xinglong

[email protected] said:


> Morning / Afternoon all,
> 
> 
> I've started to experence an issue where the projector will turn on, but no logo is displayed.
> 
> 
> the lamp will turn on, but no logo.
> 
> 
> the system boots up, as I'm able to reboot using the remote.
> 
> 
> After a few reboots, the projector screen will correctly work, and it will work flawlessly.
> 
> 
> I thought it might be a buggered firmware update, so I've reinstalled the firmware, as well as downgraded the firmware, and it still happens
> 
> 
> what gets me, as noted, after a few reboots it will work fine.
> 
> 
> anyone else experience something like this?



i have encountered this before as well, apparently its a common problem, time to upgrade to A300 lol


----------



## Raúl Rico

[email protected] said:


> Morning / Afternoon all,
> 
> 
> I've started to experence an issue where the projector will turn on, but no logo is displayed.
> 
> 
> the lamp will turn on, but no logo.
> 
> 
> the system boots up, as I'm able to reboot using the remote.
> 
> 
> After a few reboots, the projector screen will correctly work, and it will work flawlessly.
> 
> 
> I thought it might be a buggered firmware update, so I've reinstalled the firmware, as well as downgraded the firmware, and it still happens
> 
> 
> what gets me, as noted, after a few reboots it will work fine.
> 
> 
> anyone else experience something like this?


I think it isnt a software problem but a hardware one. The behaviour of your projector is quite similar to mine. First it start with a black screen (light but no logo) and after a few minutes, image appears.


----------



## hatpick

*Center channel speaker and UST projector*

How do you guys position the center channel speaker and UST projector such as MIJIA on the same media center stand?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

hatpick said:


> How do you guys position the center channel speaker and UST projector such as MIJIA on the same media center stand?


I was worried about this too, but I have a 120" XY screen and there's room behind the projector (Fengmi 4K Cinema in my case and which sits 3 inches off the floor) for my Polk Center right behind it. It can't go much higher though without blocking the projected image. My speaker is flipped so it aims up towards the listener.


----------



## hatpick

Casey_Bryson said:


> I was worried about this too, but I have a 120" XY screen and there's room behind the projector (Fengmi 4K Cinema in my case and which sits 3 inches off the floor) for my Polk Center right behind it. It can't go much higher though without blocking the projected image. My speaker is flipped so it aims up towards the listener.


Do you mind to share a photo of the setup?


----------



## kraine

I have just published my test of the Xiaomi UST 4K projector, you will find at the end of the French text the complete English translation with the method to change the menus from Chinese to English and also my calibration values. Enjoy your reading. 



https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/bl...19/test-xiaomi-laser-ust-4k-lavis-de-gregory/


----------



## Zhang Xinglong

https://www.facebook.com/XxDrAg0nxX/media_set?set=a.10162096967560612&type=3


Lumens: 5000 vs 9000 (brighter in daylight)
Worth the upgrade, the Xiaomi one the bright images like clouds and explosions cannot see detail, only the Appotronics Wemax Singapore wemax A300 can.

Contrast: 3000 vs 4000 (can see more details in dark scenes and bright scenes)
Colour wise the representation also better, skin tones more accurate cos can see 33% more colour contrast!
Even the dark scenes, the Xiaomi one cannot see half the face so dark, the A300 one can see properly as intended

Fan noise: 44db vs 38db ( big difference in quiet scenes )
Then more importantly the noise from the fan, 6db points lower, the same quiet scenes not affected much, I don’t have a good mic to record it so you have to trust me it’s big difference, like a vacuum cleaner on Low and high.


----------



## kraine

No chance that the Wemax will reach 9000 lumens, the Xiaomi 4K will reach almost 1700 lumens, far from the 5000 announced.


----------



## Frank714

kraine said:


> I have just published my test of the Xiaomi UST 4K projector, you will find at the end of the French text the complete English translation with the method to change the menus from Chinese to English and also my calibration values. Enjoy your reading.
> 
> https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/bl...19/test-xiaomi-laser-ust-4k-lavis-de-gregory/



Watch this and pretend Luke Skywalker is saying "We can never get the native contrast of this 0.47" DLP DMD up to decent levels": 





Quote (bold Highlight mine): _"Anyway, let’s come back to my surprise. Indeed, I have been plagued for several months by the contrast regression observed on DLP projectors equipped with Texas Instrument’s 0.47 chip, with average measurements of 300 to 500:1 at best, which means poor values. I don’t know how the engineers who developed this projector did it, but *the promises of native contrast (with the right colors) are kept. They range from 2500:1 to 2700:1.* This is excellent and is reflected in the image with dense and detailed blacks, supported by an Ansi contrast that borders on 500:1 (490:1). The activation of the dynamic contrast brings little Evolution."_

I'm still confused, how did this Chinese company accomplish that feat considered to be impossible or at least improbable?


The other DLP projector manufacturers better have a look into this. My plans to purchase a classic DLP front projector before the end of the year just vanished into thin air. 


Looks as if Xiaomi just set a benchmark for native DLP contrast with the 0.47" DMD, kudos!


----------



## solal-

Maybe it's because it use the new version of the 0.47" chip, we will see if it's the same for the optoma P1. I would also like to know the contrast of the LG HU85LA to compare with this one.


----------



## Frank714

solal- said:


> Maybe it's because it use the new version of the 0.47" chip, we will see if it's the same for the optoma P1. I would also like to know the contrast of the LG HU85LA to compare with this one.



Unlikely, the second gen 0.47" DMD (without the lightframe) is aboard the latest BenQ projectors and the max. native contrast gets close to 1,000:1 according to kraine's tests.


Perhaps there is something in the light path, perhaps Xiaomi is applying light absorbing Vantablack somewhere on the inside?


Heck, I'd definitely like to know.


----------



## admiral_mason

I have the 120" XY screen, how have people gone installing this on the wall? I haven't put it together yet, but what do the mounting brackets look like?

I have drywall so I'm going to have to work some magic since it's probably super heavy.


----------



## copperfield74

admiral_mason said:


> I have the 120" XY screen, how have people gone installing this on the wall? I haven't put it together yet, but what do the mounting brackets look like?
> 
> I have drywall so I'm going to have to work some magic since it's probably super heavy.



Have a look


----------



## [email protected]

Zhang Xinglong said:


> i have encountered this before as well, apparently its a common problem, time to upgrade to A300 lol



lol no chance - only just got it lol


----------



## [email protected]

Raúl Rico said:


> I think it isnt a software problem but a hardware one. The behaviour of your projector is quite similar to mine. First it start with a black screen (light but no logo) and after a few minutes, image appears.



yea thats exactly what mine does 


bugger - and I've already sold my Benq W1070


----------



## changchewsoon

TTBear said:


> Could you please share some information and pictures of your motorized tray? I am considering something similar, so any information would be greatly appreciated?


Hi,

This is the model I am using.

hxxps://w w w.xiaomiyoupin.com/detail?gid=104011&spmref=YouPinM.$Flagshipstore$.list.13.74504390


----------



## IronMan77

copperfield74 said:


> Have a look


I know it is a little bit of topic, but anyway:

How are the XYScreen button mounting brackets installed? The are not mentioned in my manual. Do you first have to install the screen to wall and then install the button brackets? Makes no sense to me. I referening to the black brackets. With the grey/silver top brackets it is very obvious on how to install them.


----------



## danwel

IronMan77 said:


> I know it is a little bit of topic, but anyway:
> 
> How are the XYScreen button mounting brackets installed? The are not mentioned in my manual. Do you first have to install the screen to wall and then install the button brackets? Makes no sense to me. I referening to the black brackets. With the grey/silver top brackets it is very obvious on how to install them.


Watch this installation video as it is soo much clearer than the instructions


----------



## IronMan77

copperfield74 said:


> Have a look





danwel said:


> Watch this installation video as it is soo much clearer than the instructions
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwErsRaZ0Io


Sorry. I have the frame assembled and it is already mounted to the wall. I am referring to those black brackets - see image attached which i have no clue what to do with.


----------



## danwel

IronMan77 said:


> Sorry. I have the frame assembled and it is already mounted to the wall. I am referring to those black brackets - see image attached which i have no clue what to do with.


Didn't even use them on my screen. I hung the screen directly on the silver brackets that are on the wall


----------



## IronMan77

danwel said:


> Didn't even use them on my screen. I hung the screen directly on the silver brackets that are on the wall


That is what it did, too. But i am wondering what those brackets are good for and how to use them. I am not really a handyman


----------



## danwel

IronMan77 said:


> That is what it did, too. But i am wondering what those brackets are good for and how to use them. I am not really a handyman


They could be if you have had to use some wood to mount the screen rather than going into plaster board by the looks of it


----------



## Casey_Bryson

IronMan77 said:


> Sorry. I have the frame assembled and it is already mounted to the wall. I am referring to those black brackets - see image attached which i have no clue what to do with.



I have the same question since the instructions are horrible and you really have to guess what goes where. So here's my guess: I think they are to stabilize the bottom of the screen if needed. I've seen a few other screens that have some similar hardware at the bottom. Fortunately I haven't needed them....yet.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Has anyone been able to get 3D working from a PC at 1920x1080 24, 30, or 60 hz? I'm using an Intel UHD 630 and according to Display Settings and Cybermedia PowerDVD 16-19 it is only available in 1280x720 @ 60hz!

I need to know if another video card by AMD or Nvidia would help or if it's just a limitation of the projector. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## BenPlace

Is there any way other than eyeballing it that we can tell when HDR is turned on?


----------



## monakh

I have asked the same question a few times... Doesn't look like it (although my LG OLED tells me very clearly when HDR is turned on). 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Casey_Bryson

BenPlace said:


> Is there any way other than eyeballing it that we can tell when HDR is turned on?


 Not what you're looking for, but an easy way to look for HDR is if the Display settings menu gets more white than blue. In SDR it's a nice dark royal blue. Of course if you've messed with the Custom Colors settings above 1024 it will change the color of that menu. 

Another way to tell if HDR is on: When you turn off Dynamic Color the picture should get more RED and turning it on will yield a more GREEN picture.


----------



## IronMan77

kraine said:


> I have just published my test of the Xiaomi UST 4K projector, you will find at the end of the French text the complete English translation with the method to change the menus from Chinese to English and also my calibration values. Enjoy your reading.
> 
> https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/bl...19/test-xiaomi-laser-ust-4k-lavis-de-gregory/


 @kraine: THX for the recommend picture settings. 

Just to clarify (these settings are not changed from there default value):

Saturation: 50
Hue: 50

Dynamic colors: off
Backlight Mode: Movie

As i agree to your test, the the default picture modes are more on the blueish side. Your settings seem a little bit yellowish to me. Anyway: Tested some SDR content with these settings - i like the picture. Tested some HDR: Colors seem to be of for me. Had some settings before which worked better for mixed SDR&HDR usecase. Any ideas on what to value to correct for HDR or is really different for each HDR content. 

Most stupid thing with this UST (beside the missing frame-interpolation-24p-stutter) that there is no way to have to different user settings for SDR&HDR.


----------



## IronMan77

BenPlace said:


> Is there any way other than eyeballing it that we can tell when HDR is turned on?


I have got a HDFury Vertex with activated OSD so i know for sure when HDR is sent from my Nvidia Shield. I found it very irritating that there is no way to be sure which kind of signal the UST is receiving.


----------



## bix26

kraine said:


> I have just published my test of the Xiaomi UST 4K projector, you will find at the end of the French text the complete English translation with the method to change the menus from Chinese to English and also my calibration values. Enjoy your reading.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/bl...19/test-xiaomi-laser-ust-4k-lavis-de-gregory/




Hi @kraine, 
As always I appreciate your in depth reviews. Just wondering if there is any chance we’ll see a review of the Xgimi Lune 4k Pro? It seems to be nearly identical to the Xiaomi, only with FI and advertised 100% P3 coverage. If this is true it would solve the two shortcomings that prevent me from going with the Xiaomi.
Thank you


----------



## jeff9n

Titi_78 said:


> You can start directly into selected hdmi port, so you not see the menu


Hi Titi78. How do you start directly into selected hdmi port? In my case, it would be the Chromecast Ultra connected to HDMI1. I can't find the option on the set up menu. Thank!


----------



## danwel

jeff9n said:


> Hi Titi78. How do you start directly into selected hdmi port? In my case, it would be the Chromecast Ultra connected to HDMI1. I can't find the option on the set up menu. Thank!


Can't remember exactly as i am not at home but there is an option in the settings menu to make it boot to a specific HDMI. I have done it with mine for when i am not home and my son wants to use his Xbox. Although to be fair after a few months he is more than capable of using it on his own.


----------



## jeff9n

danwel said:


> Can't remember exactly as i am not at home but there is an option in the settings menu to make it boot to a specific HDMI. I have done it with mine for when i am not home and my son wants to use his Xbox. Although to be fair after a few months he is more than capable of using it on his own.


I could not find any option in the set up menu. Please check when you get home. Thank you so much!


----------



## danwel

jeff9n said:


> I could not find any option in the set up menu. Please check when you get home. Thank you so much!


You might be in for a bit of a wait as i am at work for the next 2 weeks lol. It is in the general section of settings i am sure


----------



## Casey_Bryson

IronMan77 said:


> @kraine: THX for the recommend picture settings.
> 
> Just to clarify (these settings are not changed from there default value):
> 
> Saturation: 50
> Hue: 50
> 
> Dynamic colors: off
> Backlight Mode: Movie
> 
> As i agree to your test, the the default picture modes are more on the blueish side. Your settings seem a little bit yellowish to me. Anyway: Tested some SDR content with these settings - i like the picture. Tested some HDR: Colors seem to be of for me. Had some settings before which worked better for mixed SDR&HDR usecase. Any ideas on what to value to correct for HDR or is really different for each HDR content.
> 
> Most stupid thing with this UST (beside the missing frame-interpolation-24p-stutter) that there is no way to have to different user settings for SDR&HDR.





IronMan77 said:


> I have got a HDFury Vertex with activated OSD so i know for sure when HDR is sent from my Nvidia Shield. I found it very irritating that there is no way to be sure which kind of signal the UST is receiving.


Krane's color settings were extremely yellow for me as well. It did however prompt me to bump up the settings from the default 1024 to 1200ish resulting in a much brighter picture and I'm assuming closer to the 1700+ lumens that he got with his Mijia. I have a Fengmi so I should have about 10% up from that and 25% for those with the A300. 

RE: SDR Vs HDR user settings. I'm shooting to get it right in HDR with the USER picture profile, using the default Standard, Movie, Picture etc...for SDR if needed and then for 3D using my Denon x3600H+ Darbee to process, upscale to 4K, and adjust settings for each 1080p input. I got some very good bright AF results with 3D last night despite only 1280x720 @ 60hz so that's encouraging. I'm hoping to get somewhere acceptable to justify the almost half price difference between the Xiaomi's and the Optoma P1's....which are still untested.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Casey_Bryson said:


> Has anyone been able to get 3D working from a PC at 1920x1080 24, 30, or 60 hz? I'm using an Intel UHD 630 and according to Display Settings and Cybermedia PowerDVD 16-19 it is only available in 1280x720 @ 60hz!
> 
> I need to know if another video card by AMD or Nvidia would help or if it's just a limitation of the projector. Thanks in Advance.


I installed an AMD Radeon 6670 with the latest drivers and still getting only 1280x720 max 3D. I'll try a recent Nvidia Geforce with drivers before they cut out 3D to see if there is any hope, but it doesn't look good.


----------



## jeff9n

IronMan77 said:


> @kraine: THX for the recommend picture settings.
> 
> Just to clarify (these settings are not changed from there default value):
> 
> Saturation: 50
> Hue: 50
> 
> Dynamic colors: off
> Backlight Mode: Movie
> 
> As i agree to your test, the the default picture modes are more on the blueish side. Your settings seem a little bit yellowish to me. Anyway: Tested some SDR content with these settings - i like the picture. Tested some HDR: Colors seem to be of for me. Had some settings before which worked better for mixed SDR&HDR usecase. Any ideas on what to value to correct for HDR or is really different for each HDR content.
> 
> Most stupid thing with this UST (beside the missing frame-interpolation-24p-stutter) that there is no way to have to different user settings for SDR&HDR.


I also tried Kraine picture setting and saw similar yellowish display. Great review on the projector though!

For now, I am using the Standard picture mode which seems good enough for my eyes.


----------



## jeff9n

Here is the photo of the projector being cast directly to the bedroom wall in mocha color. If only the wall is smooth, I would not need a screen. My very first projector. So far I am liking it a lot.


----------



## Knolly

I have an interface question for anyone with this projector. If I only want to use HDMI inputs (no built-in smart features), will I ever have to see the main interface with ads for Chinese shows and whatnot? Or will that all be skipped when turning on/off?


----------



## danwel

Knolly said:


> I have an interface question for anyone with this projector. If I only want to use HDMI inputs (no built-in smart features), will I ever have to see the main interface with ads for Chinese shows and whatnot? Or will that all be skipped when turning on/off?


That's what we have been discussing in the last few posts. If you set it in the settings to load to HMDI 1 for example the only thing you will see is the Mi loading screen then the next thing you see is in my case the Xbox green loading screen. The only time i see any chineese is if i need to go into the setting menu.

You can root it to achieve the same outcome but if you use apple tv / fire stick or Xbox etc once its set up to load to a specific HDMI you would have no idea that you have a chineese product. Its the easiest solution unless you feel comfortable with rooting the projector.


----------



## kraine

I calibrated in front of the projector, the screen has an influence so if you have a yellow tint reduce the green level.


----------



## Knolly

danwel said:


> That's what we have been discussing in the last few posts. If you set it in the settings to load to HMDI 1 for example the only thing you will see is the Mi loading screen then the next thing you see is in my case the Xbox green loading screen. The only time i see any chineese is if i need to go into the setting menu.
> 
> You can root it to achieve the same outcome but if you use apple tv / fire stick or Xbox etc once its set up to load to a specific HDMI you would have no idea that you have a chineese product. Its the easiest solution unless you feel comfortable with rooting the projector.


I totally missed that post, sorry!

That's great news though. I did some digging into rooting as well and sounds like it's all quite do-able. The interface was the main thing holding me back from one of these so I should be good to go.


----------



## BenPlace

danwel said:


> That's what we have been discussing in the last few posts. If you set it in the settings to load to HMDI 1 for example the only thing you will see is the Mi loading screen then the next thing you see is in my case the Xbox green loading screen. The only time i see any chineese is if i need to go into the setting menu.
> 
> You can root it to achieve the same outcome but if you use apple tv / fire stick or Xbox etc once its set up to load to a specific HDMI you would have no idea that you have a chineese product. Its the easiest solution unless you feel comfortable with rooting the projector.


I still see it when my projector shuts off for a brief moment. I use my harmony remote and it does power once and then it goes through the 20 second countdown, displays the chinese screen for a split second and shuts off.


----------



## monakh

If you click the power button quickly twice in succession it will turn off immediately. 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenPlace

monakh said:


> If you click the power button quickly twice in succession it will turn off immediately.
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


Right but the Amazon FireTV Harmony trick doesn't do that...


----------



## monakh

Ahh.. Can't program a routine and assign it to a button, eh? 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenPlace

monakh said:


> Ahh.. Can't program a routine and assign it to a button, eh?
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


When I go to the FireTV remote through Harmony there is no power button, so I am not sure what the process they use to power the device off is.


----------



## danwel

BenPlace said:


> I still see it when my projector shuts off for a brief moment. I use my harmony remote and it does power once and then it goes through the 20 second countdown, displays the chinese screen for a split second and shuts off.


Yeah sorry forgot about that, when you shutdown it is seen in the background for a split second


----------



## danwel

Knolly said:


> I totally missed that post, sorry!
> 
> That's great news though. I did some digging into rooting as well and sounds like it's all quite do-able. The interface was the main thing holding me back from one of these so I should be good to go.


Yeah i looked at rooting it too but in all honesty i don't have any need for it as i use apple tv 4k and Xbox one S and the only thing i need to do is change the HDMI depending what i am wanting to use so that is the only time i see the chineese interface and like another user said when shutting down you see it for a split second in the background. So for me there is no real benefit in rooting it as i have all the options with apple tv i need


----------



## TexasDJ

danwel said:


> That's what we have been discussing in the last few posts. If you set it in the settings to load to HMDI 1 for example the only thing you will see is the Mi loading screen then the next thing you see is in my case the Xbox green loading screen. The only time i see any chineese is if i need to go into the setting menu.
> 
> You can root it to achieve the same outcome but if you use apple tv / fire stick or Xbox etc once its set up to load to a specific HDMI you would have no idea that you have a chineese product. Its the easiest solution unless you feel comfortable with rooting the projector.


Have been wanting to do this too thanks


----------



## BenPlace

TexasDJ said:


> Have been wanting to do this too thanks


If you root can you have it show info like what your current resolution is and if HDR is on or off?


----------



## Garfield9988

Did receive my Telon pet crystal screen for 490$+ shipping. 

See this tread for those wish to have more detail.

Xyscreen comparison review
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh.../forum/showthread.php?p=58536114&share_type=t


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## hatpick

*VAVA Projector OS on Xiaomi MIJIA*

Has there been any effort to use VAVA software on Xiaomi projector?


----------



## BenPlace

hatpick said:


> Has there been any effort to use VAVA software on Xiaomi projector?


Why would you need to do this?


----------



## hatpick

BenPlace said:


> Why would you need to do this?


It's easier to navigate and use because it has all the apps and it's in English.


----------



## monakh

The VAVA still doesn't have the Google play store. The hardware is slightly different though I am sure the code could be modified to accommodate the changes. But there is no value-add at all to changing anything. I just changed the menu to English and everything works fine.

If you want to take it further, there is a huge thread over at XDA where the dev has created a single click app to root the Mijia (though he only shares that if you make a small donation). Otherwise you can root the regular way which isn't that much harder. 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## D.Okamoto

I suffer from the same problem.
And in the past, it was just that problem, but now there is a problem with the display even after starting up.
Uploaded a video of a problem with this product.

Youtube
https://youtu.be/GbWT945bltw


----------



## BenPlace

D.Okamoto said:


> I suffer from the same problem.
> And in the past, it was just that problem, but now there is a problem with the display even after starting up.
> Uploaded a video of a problem with this product.
> 
> Youtube
> https://youtu.be/GbWT945bltw


What is your source?


----------



## monakh

These lines have become a real issue.

Do you have the lines in the MI Menu (with all the Chinese apps)? 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenPlace

monakh said:


> These lines have become a real issue.
> 
> Do you have the lines in the MI Menu (with all the Chinese apps)?
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


I must have gotten lucky because I have had no lines or issues with my projector.


----------



## Jadon Veldman

Hey Guys,

I'm looking at picking up one of these newer Chinese UST 4k projectors and i'm curious if anyone has found hardware layouts of the internal board?

I have a feeling that they are using a standard 80mm fan and would love to verify before purchasing to fix the bad fan noise. The plan if possible is to swap it with a Noctua quiet fan.


----------



## BenPlace

Jadon Veldman said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm looking at picking up one of these newer Chinese UST 4k projectors and i'm curious if anyone has found hardware layouts of the internal board?
> 
> I have a feeling that they are using a standard 80mm fan and would love to verify before purchasing to fix the bad fan noise. The plan if possible is to swap it with a Noctua quiet fan.


This might help...


----------



## Jadon Veldman

BenPlace said:


> This might help...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYM75xMciO0


Well theres goes that... multiple people in the comments mentioning that the noise is coming from the colour wheel inside vs the fans. They are however 80mm fans so it wouldn't hurt, but wouldn't fix the problem entirely.

Thanks for the link though!


----------



## danwel

I am sure i read that some have had issues once they changed the fan. And yes it is the colour wheel but once it is off an running with a movie or tv show you tend to zone out to the noise of it in my opinion


----------



## bix26

danwel said:


> I am sure i read that some have had issues once they changed the fan. And yes it is the colour wheel but once it is off an running with a movie or tv show you tend to zone out to the noise of it in my opinion




I don’t mind fan noise, it’s coil whine that bothers me. I had a DVDO wireless hdmi transmitter/receiver and it drove me crazy. It was probably less than 10db but it was such a high frequency. It was like a human dog whistle. Vincent at HDTVTest complained about coil whine on the Wemax. Maybe it’s the same issuue you guys are having?


----------



## drdoom2k

bix26 said:


> I don’t mind fan noise, it’s coil whine that bothers me. I had a DVDO wireless hdmi transmitter/receiver and it drove me crazy. It was probably less than 10db but it was such a high frequency. It was like a human dog whistle. Vincent at HDTVTest complained about coil whine on the Wemax. Maybe it’s the same issuue you guys are having?


I am with you on this one - this is a deal breaker.


----------



## D.Okamoto

*Xiaomi mi Laser projectors BUG!*



BenPlace said:


> What is your source?



The source is HDMI.
This issue is source independent.
Because the same problem occurs on the home screen.

In the early days, I had the same symptoms.
  | # 1395 tihsamikah
  | I've started to experence an issue where the projector will turn on,
  | but no logo is displayed.

Currently, symptoms are getting worse.
These are the symptoms I have :
　・The logo is not displayed during startup
　・The screen does not appear after startup
　・Colors are strange after startup [Youtube: youtu.be/sAzJ3R78A9o]
　・The screen display is broken after startup [Youtube: youtu.be/GbWT945bltw]

Currently, Those who have a problem that the logo is not displayed will follow the same path as me in the future.


----------



## Robert Yoo

Just wondering, does anyone know if 8-point keystone correction is something that can be added via software or does it depend on the hardware?


----------



## monakh

I am sure it can be done by software.


----------



## Raúl Rico

D.Okamoto said:


> The source is HDMI.
> This issue is source independent.
> Because the same problem occurs on the home screen.
> 
> In the early days, I had the same symptoms.
> | # 1395 tihsamikah
> | I've started to experence an issue where the projector will turn on,
> | but no logo is displayed.
> 
> Currently, symptoms are getting worse.
> These are the symptoms I have :
> ・The logo is not displayed during startup
> ・The screen does not appear after startup
> ・Colors are strange after startup [Youtube: youtu.be/sAzJ3R78A9o]
> ・The screen display is broken after startup [Youtube: youtu.be/GbWT945bltw]
> 
> Currently, Those who have a problem that the logo is not displayed will follow the same path as me in the future.





Raúl Rico said:


> Links to youtube videos showing the problems:
> 
> https://youtu.be/jlIZ45-PF68
> https://youtu.be/ExkAhX_750A
> https://youtu.be/rgiWCHxMrPo


My Xiaomi 4k projector problems are still the same than some weeks before. No image after start, but it appears 2min later. Sometimes I have also color problems, but they disspear after some time too. I think it's something related with temperature, because if I restart the projector when it's working properly, it starts normally without any problem.

Maybe you are lucky if you can send your projector back to Xiaomi technical assistance service. Here in EU, its quite difficult to get this thing repaired.


----------



## wilteding

Would really appreciate if someone could help me with how you activate HDMI 2.0?


----------



## Titi_78

wilteding said:


> Would really appreciate if someone could help me with how you activate HDMI 2.0?




Press option button on the remote, then select Playback settings then select hdmi 2.0 then select On


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BIGBEAR2004

kraine said:


> I calibrated in front of the projector, the screen has an influence so if you have a yellow tint reduce the green level.


I also found your settings on the yellowish side, but when I brought the green down -60 it was perfect and on point. Thanks!


----------



## da_103

Raúl Rico said:


> My Xiaomi 4k projector problems are still the same than some weeks before. No image after start, but it appears 2min later. Sometimes I have also color problems, but they disspear after some time too. I think it's something related with temperature, because if I restart the projector when it's working properly, it starts normally without any problem.
> 
> Maybe you are lucky if you can send your projector back to Xiaomi technical assistance service. Here in EU, its quite difficult to get this thing repaired.


The same issue on my end bought mine during a sale when the projector was first announced. Truthfully now waiting on the P1, not dealing with returning this unit.


----------



## nir10

Anyone know where i can get new remote control for this projector ?? i don't find in any place 
i don't know how to turn on this projector without a remote
thank you


----------



## BenPlace

nir10 said:


> Anyone know where i can get new remote control for this projector ?? i don't find in any place
> i don't know how to turn on this projector without a remote
> thank you


I wonder if this would work? Might be worth a try for the price.

https://www.amazon.com/Calvas-Replacement-Control-Bluetooth-Display/dp/B07WC2GL7V


----------



## Projectnoob

Im just finishing setting up my Xiaomi mijia 4k but I'm having troubles having the videos run 4k. I'm not super technical but I purchased a 4k version of FireTV and I'm searching for 4k videos on YouTube, however, all the videos only run in 1080p. Netflix is also only running in 1080p. I tried to change the resolution in YouTube settings up 1080 was the highest available. Am I missing something here? Shouldn't the source automatically change to 4k when a 4k video is enabled? And how come I don't even have the option of 4k available? I've dug though the menus and couldn't find anything relating to this. This is the same for Netflix (I have the UHD account)


----------



## Titi_78

Titi_78 said:


> Press option button on the remote, then select Playback settings then select hdmi 2.0 then select On
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk



Envoyé de mon LG-H930 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## dfenser

Projectnoob said:


> Im just finishing setting up my Xiaomi mijia 4k but I'm having troubles having the videos run 4k. I'm not super technical but I purchased a 4k version of FireTV and I'm searching for 4k videos on YouTube, however, all the videos only run in 1080p. Netflix is also only running in 1080p. I tried to change the resolution in YouTube settings up 1080 was the highest available. Am I missing something here? Shouldn't the source automatically change to 4k when a 4k video is enabled? And how come I don't even have the option of 4k available? I've dug though the menus and couldn't find anything relating to this. This is the same for Netflix (I have the UHD account)



And, while you were on the FireTV input, you opened the projector menu and changed HDMI to 2.0?


----------



## monakh

nir10 said:


> Anyone know where i can get new remote control for this projector ?? i don't find in any place
> 
> i don't know how to turn on this projector without a remote
> 
> thank you


If you have a smart home automation system like Wink or Smart Things or even just Amazon's Echos, you can use any compatible socket to turn the PJ on and off remotely via a voice command or app. This is for the super lazy (I have mine set up on a zigbee outlet). It's not perfect but better than unplugging it.

The fan does stay on for a few seconds after the projector turns off but I don't think it's a huge issue with this chassis. 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## monakh

P. S. There is also this website. If you set it up you can turn the projector off from here. All commands are local once set up. All remote control functions are replicated here:

http://mireco.hopto.org

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## nir10

thank you guys
i have logitech harmony remote , can i use it to turn on\off the projector ?


----------



## Projectnoob

I'm unable to find the HDMI settings to change it to HDMI 2.0... do you know where this is for this projector? I've looked all over but not well enough apparently.


----------



## Projectnoob

I've found it! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Raúl Rico

nir10 said:


> thank you guys
> i have logitech harmony remote , can i use it to turn on\off the projector ?


Just to turn it off. Please search in this tread some of my older posts to get the details


----------



## BenPlace

Raúl Rico said:


> Just to turn it off. Please search in this tread some of my older posts to get the details


You can use CEC to turn it on and then use the Amazon FireTV profile in Harmony to shut it off.


----------



## monakh

BenPlace said:


> You can use CEC to turn it on and then use the Amazon FireTV profile in Harmony to shut it off.


So a FireTV remote can pair with the Mijia? I should try that!


----------



## admiral_mason

Hi

Just recieved my PJ and screen. This is my first ever PJ and when I turn it on; 

*I can't post images here so imagine that the projector is projecting above the screen and off to the sides*

This is the sizing that shows. I watched videos and they say try not to keystone.

Just by looking at this image, would you say the PJ is too far/close to the wall, or something else I can easily do when I get home?


----------



## BenPlace

admiral_mason said:


> Hi
> 
> Just recieved my PJ and screen. This is my first ever PJ and when I turn it on;
> 
> *I can't post images here so imagine that the projector is projecting above the screen and off to the sides*
> 
> This is the sizing that shows. I watched videos and they say try not to keystone.
> 
> Just by looking at this image, would you say the PJ is too far/close to the wall, or something else I can easily do when I get home?


There is no way to move the screen right to left, it has to be centered with the screen.


----------



## Knolly

nir10 said:


> thank you guys
> i have logitech harmony remote , can i use it to turn on\off the projector ?


I had to figure this out since I have the A300 which doesn't have the auto on feature, so a smart plug wouldn't work. I finally found a hi-tech/low-tech way to boot up the projector using Harmony using a Switchbot (physical button pusher).

You need a Switchbot and Switchbot Hub (I got Hub Mini). 

The short version: Stick the Switchbot on the remote. To integrate with Harmony I made a virtual SmartThings switch, connected the Smartthings switch to Switchbot via IFTTT, and then added SmartThings to Harmony as a plug.










It is a SUPER janky workaround but works extremely reliably. I just keep the original remote hidden in a drawer now.

Also if you want to control the projector's built-in menus, you have two options:
1. Add it to Harmony as nVidia Shield, Fire TV, or Nexus Player
2. This USB device will let it receive IR commands (but sadly not Power On/Off), set it up as an Xbox 360: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B077MRD2P4/


----------



## BenPlace

Knolly said:


> I had to figure this out since I have the A300 which doesn't have the auto on feature, so a smart plug wouldn't work. I finally found a hi-tech/low-tech way to boot up the projector using Harmony using a Switchbot (physical button pusher).
> 
> You need a Switchbot and Switchbot Hub (I got Hub Mini).
> 
> The short version: Stick the Switchbot on the remote. To integrate with Harmony I made a virtual SmartThings switch, connected the Smartthings switch to Switchbot via IFTTT, and then added SmartThings to Harmony as a plug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a SUPER janky workaround but works extremely reliably. I just keep the original remote hidden in a drawer now.
> 
> Also if you want to control the projector's built-in menus, you have two options:
> 1. Add it to Harmony as nVidia Shield, Fire TV, or Nexus Player
> 2. This USB device will let it receive IR commands (but sadly not Power On/Off), set it up as an Xbox 360: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B077MRD2P4/


You can't use CEC to power it on? What device do you have playing content?


----------



## Knolly

BenPlace said:


> You can't use CEC to power it on? What device do you have playing content?


CEC power on was insanely inconsistent for me and CEC power off never worked. I'm using a Roku Stick+. I also played around with a Chromecast without much luck either.


----------



## BenPlace

Knolly said:


> CEC power on was insanely inconsistent for me and CEC power off never worked. I'm using a Roku Stick+. I also played around with a Chromecast without much luck either.


I have a shield and CEC power on works for me while the Fire TV profile in Harmony will shut it off. Never any problems, in fact I cant remember the last time I got out my remote for something.


----------



## Knolly

BenPlace said:


> I have a shield and CEC power on works for me while the Fire TV profile in Harmony will shut it off. Never any problems, in fact I cant remember the last time I got out my remote for something.


Well then count me jealous since I could never get it working. Maybe it's a difference with the A300 or something, just figured I'd share if anyone else was struggling.


----------



## yltan

Is the a way to see the number of hours the laser source is being used?


----------



## [email protected]

Raúl Rico said:


> My Xiaomi 4k projector problems are still the same than some weeks before. No image after start, but it appears 2min later. Sometimes I have also color problems, but they disspear after some time too. I think it's something related with temperature, because if I restart the projector when it's working properly, it starts normally without any problem.
> 
> Maybe you are lucky if you can send your projector back to Xiaomi technical assistance service. Here in EU, its quite difficult to get this thing repaired.



my issue now is so bad the projector still won't show anything after 20 minutes.
weirdly, if I boot into recovery there is no issues with the screen - so I think its a software problem?


fighting with the place I brought it from to hopefully return it - but not liking the chances.


----------



## Joel Williams

BenPlace said:


> I wonder if this would work? Might be worth a try for the price.


I wonder the same thing! Is it working or not?


----------



## Joel Williams

Knolly said:


> I had to figure this out since I have the A300 which doesn't have the auto on feature, so a smart plug wouldn't work. I finally found a hi-tech/low-tech way to boot up the projector using Harmony using a Switchbot (physical button pusher).
> 
> You need a Switchbot and Switchbot Hub (I got Hub Mini).
> 
> The short version: Stick the Switchbot on the remote. To integrate with Harmony I made a virtual SmartThings switch, connected the Smartthings switch to Switchbot via IFTTT, and then added SmartThings to Harmony as a plug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a SUPER janky workaround but works extremely reliably. I just keep the original remote hidden in a drawer now.
> 
> Also if you want to control the projector's built-in menus, you have two options:
> 1. Add it to Harmony as nVidia Shield, Fire TV, or Nexus Player
> 2. This USB device will let it receive IR commands (but sadly not Power On/Off), set it up as an Xbox 360:


What a cool idea! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Joel Williams

*Milja 4k VS Wemax A300*

Just found this Wemax A300 video review, it looks interesting 



He compare A300 to the Milja 4k as well. Video seems nice and well informative. 
As far those advertised ''9000'' lumens goes A300 seems that is not really ''that'' much brighter then Xiaomi 4k. I thing the Wemax has only higher the brightness in picture profile settings  
That's why it looks a bit wash out in some of those movie scenes. It seems that Milja 4k is still the best choice when it comes to price tag.


----------



## BenPlace

[email protected] said:


> my issue now is so bad the projector still won't show anything after 20 minutes.
> weirdly, if I boot into recovery there is no issues with the screen - so I think its a software problem?
> 
> 
> fighting with the place I brought it from to hopefully return it - but not liking the chances.


If you can boot into recovery perhaps you can root it?

https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/app-xiaomi-mi-laser-projector-tools-t3851755


----------



## [email protected]

BenPlace said:


> If you can boot into recovery perhaps you can root it?



Already rooted it, unfortunately mate.


when it works - it works and looks great.


but the projector is clearly faulty - and I've now got paypal involved, as I'm getting excuses from where I brought it.


----------



## wilteding

A general question. 

Recently I have experienced more distortion in picture quality when playing 4k movies mainly by an increase in grain/noise. In particular this concerns images of the sky and fog etc with parts of the screen being severely affected by a pixelated static noise effect. I am running videos via my nvidia shield.

Does anyone have an idea what could be the problem? I will try to upload an video displaying the effect.


----------



## BenPlace

[email protected] said:


> Already rooted it, unfortunately mate.
> 
> 
> when it works - it works and looks great.
> 
> 
> but the projector is clearly faulty - and I've now got paypal involved, as I'm getting excuses from where I brought it.


Wait, you rooted it already? Was this before it was acting up or after? Perhaps you should try resetting to factory?


----------



## BenPlace

wilteding said:


> A general question.
> 
> Recently I have experienced more distortion in picture quality when playing 4k movies mainly by an increase in grain/noise. In particular this concerns images of the sky and fog etc with parts of the screen being severely affected by a pixelated static noise effect. I am running videos via my nvidia shield.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea what could be the problem? I will try to upload an video displaying the effect.


Are you running the shield in 10bit or 12bit HDMI mode? I accidentally set mine to 8bit once and had this problem.


----------



## [email protected]

BenPlace said:


> Wait, you rooted it already? Was this before it was acting up or after? Perhaps you should try resetting to factory?



Morning, unfortunately it was screwing up before I rooted it - I just trying something to make it work 
tried a factory reset before I rooted as well.


its back on stock - if I can ever start the bloody thing again I'll try another factory reset.


last I got it to work I experienced the same as the bloke who recorded the below - not the only experiencing this


----------



## [email protected]

[email protected] said:


> Morning, unfortunately it was screwing up before I rooted it - I just trying something to make it work
> tried a factory reset before I rooted as well.
> 
> 
> its back on stock - if I can ever start the bloody thing again I'll try another factory reset.
> 
> 
> last I got it to work I experienced the same as the bloke who recorded the below - not the only experiencing this
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/GbWT945bltw


and just showing I'm now the only one with the problem 


https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=80392595&postcount=734


annoying - as I noted when it works it looks great


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Anybody experience better input lag after rooting? Posting this here and in the Fengmi and A300 threads since it may apply and possibly assist in sub 50ms input lag response times in 1080p: 



> Looks like Rooting and installing the Xiaomi Mi Laser Projector tools might be the reason for the lower input lag according to the changelog:
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/and...tools-t3851755
> 
> 2.17 : added ability to reduce input lag and disable noise reduction by long pressing "back" button.
> 
> I'll try it later this week and report back.


----------



## Titi_78

wilteding said:


> A general question.
> 
> 
> 
> Recently I have experienced more distortion in picture quality when playing 4k movies mainly by an increase in grain/noise. In particular this concerns images of the sky and fog etc with parts of the screen being severely affected by a pixelated static noise effect. I am running videos via my nvidia shield.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an idea what could be the problem? I will try to upload an video displaying the effect.


Normal if it's an hdr movie
Typicaly the shield don't switch from rec709 to rec2020 for some movie.
I don t know why ! 
Try to go settings / graphics / advanced / 
Force resolution by 4k rec2020 / go back/ and uncheck autoswitch rec709 to rec2020.


Envoyé de mon LG-H930 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Titi_78

Titi_78 said:


> Normal if it's an hdr movie
> Typicaly the shield don't switch from rec709 to rec2020 for some movie.
> I don t know why !
> Try to go settings / graphics / advanced /
> Force resolution by 4k rec2020 / go back/ and uncheck autoswitch rec709 to rec2020.
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon LG-H930 en utilisant Tapatalk


You need to recheck autoswitch for other movie.
Welcome into the shield experience ...

Envoyé de mon LG-H930 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## justhatguy

ethan3686 said:


> Xiaomi first launched the Mi Laser Projector in June 2017 and it was well received in the market such that the company raked in sales of 10 million yuan just 2 hours after it went on its first sale. The device came with a 9999 yuan price tag and despite the hype, was only able to provide an FHD resolution. The company has now launched the MIJIA Laser Projector 4K version with the same design, same price tag but a higher 4K resolution.
> 
> In terms of design, the MIJIA Laser Projector 4K version bears a similar design to the Mijia Laser Projector that was launched last year but that model comes with a white colour scheme while the new MIJIA Laser Projector is dark gray. The rest of the specifications are mostly similar. The Mijia Laser Projector comes with a 0.233:1 large depth of field and has an ultra-short focal lens design. The projector screen can be placed in the TV cabinet with the size adjusted to fit in. The wall can also be used as the screen and so, it does not occupy too much indoor space. The design also eliminates the cumbersome problem of wires scattered everywhere. The Laser projector itself only needs to be placed 49cm away from the wall in order to deliver 150-inch screen projection. For a 120-inch screen, the distance reduces to 34cm.
> 
> Xiaomi claims the laser light inside the projector has a shelve life of 25,0000 hours. That translates to up to 17 years usage if the projector is used for 4hours daily, meaning the laser is ultra-durable and long-lasting. Picture quality is assured as a result of the use of advanced laser fluorescence display technology (ALPD 3.0). The projector provides a red light ratio of 16% to 18%, wide color gamut, color quasi, with contrast comparable to the laser studio 3000: 1 screen contrast. The light source brightness can reach up to 1500 lumens which are of theatre screen level. The projector also diffuses its direct light source, allowing for more eye protection.
> 
> In addition, the Mijia Laser 150″ projector is capable of providing theatre-level audio-visuals right in the comfort of the sitting room. It also comes built-in with all the content available on the MIUI TV. The device equally has its own remote control which supports the Xiaomi universal remote control app. That means the Xiaomi universal smart remote can be used to operate the sophisticated device.
> 
> The MIJIA projector will go on its first sale on January 18 for 9999 yuan but presale will open on January 15. After the first sale, the price will then berth at 14,999 yuan ($2,220) which is the official retail price.


hey all,

Quick question. How do you get the pj to default to 4k2k 60hz? When i turn it on, it starts at 1080. I change it to 4k2k 60hz but the the next time i turn it on, it reverts back to 1080.


----------



## wilteding

BenPlace said:


> wilteding said:
> 
> 
> 
> A general question.
> 
> Recently I have experienced more distortion in picture quality when playing 4k movies mainly by an increase in grain/noise. In particular this concerns images of the sky and fog etc with parts of the screen being severely affected by a pixelated static noise effect. I am running videos via my nvidia shield.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea what could be the problem? I will try to upload an video displaying the effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you running the shield in 10bit or 12bit HDMI mode? I accidentally set mine to 8bit once and had this problem.
Click to expand...




Titi_78 said:


> wilteding said:
> 
> 
> 
> A general question.
> 
> 
> 
> Recently I have experienced more distortion in picture quality when playing 4k movies mainly by an increase in grain/noise. In particular this concerns images of the sky and fog etc with parts of the screen being severely affected by a pixelated static noise effect. I am running videos via my nvidia shield.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an idea what could be the problem? I will try to upload an video displaying the effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Normal if it's an hdr movie
> Typicaly the shield don't switch from rec709 to rec2020 for some movie.
> I don t know why !
> Try to go settings / graphics / advanced /
> Force resolution by 4k rec2020 / go back/ and uncheck autoswitch rec709 to rec2020.
> 
> 
> EnvoyÃ©️ de mon LG-H930 en utilisant Tapatalk
Click to expand...




Titi_78 said:


> Titi_78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normal if it's an hdr movie
> Typicaly the shield don't switch from rec709 to rec2020 for some movie.
> I don t know why !
> Try to go settings / graphics / advanced /
> Force resolution by 4k rec2020 / go back/ and uncheck autoswitch rec709 to rec2020.
> 
> 
> EnvoyÃ©️ de mon LG-H930 en utilisant Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> You need to recheck autoswitch for other movie.
> Welcome into the shield experience ...
> 
> EnvoyÃ©️ de mon LG-H930 en utilisant Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Many thanks to you both, it was indees thw Shield that was acting up..!


----------



## spocky12

justhatguy said:


> hey all,
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question. How do you get the pj to default to 4k2k 60hz? When i turn it on, it starts at 1080. I change it to 4k2k 60hz but the the next time i turn it on, it reverts back to 1080.


That's just a bug in the UI. Your projector is already in 4k/2k 60hz.


----------



## justhatguy

spocky12 said:


> That's just a bug in the UI. Your projector is already in 4k/2k 60hz.


I appreciate the quick reply!


----------



## Titi_78

wilteding said:


> Many thanks to you both, it was indees thw Shield that was acting up..!



I just receive last update Shield experience 8.0.1
and now we can have an automated setup working nicely with/without hdr content.


you need to follow this guide:
https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforc...lity-colorimetry-framerate-resolution-chroma/


My new setup:

fixe resolution to: 3840x2160 YUV 422 12-bit Rec.709
Enable autoswitch Rec709 / Rec2020
Enable the HDMI option in developer mode


Now my Shield set the good colorimetry with the good content.
Just push play button and relax


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Casey_Bryson said:


> Has anyone been able to get 3D working from a PC at 1920x1080 24, 30, or 60 hz? I'm using an Intel UHD 630 and according to Display Settings and Cybermedia PowerDVD 16-19 it is only available in 1280x720 @ 60hz!
> 
> I need to know if another video card by AMD or Nvidia would help or if it's just a limitation of the projector. Thanks in Advance.


Found the EDID data which explains my issue and what modes are supported: 

HDMI:EDID VSDB 3D legend:
FP=frame packing, F-Alt=Field Alternative, L-Alt=Line Alternative
SbS-Full=Side by Side Full, Ldep=L Depth, Ldep+Gfx=L Depth + Graphics Depth
TopBot=Top and Bottom, SbS-HH=Side by Side half horizontal
SbS-OLOR=Side by Side odd left odd right, SbS-OLER=Side by Side odd left even right
SbS-ELOR=Side by Side even left odd right, SbS-ELER=Side by Side even left even right

HDMI:EDID CEA (32) 1920x1080p 24Hz 3D supports: FP|TopBot
HDMI:EDID CEA (4) 1280x720p 60Hz 3D supports: FP|TopBot
HDMI:EDID CEA (5) 1920x1080i 60Hz 3D supports: SbS-HH
HDMI:EDID CEA (19) 1280x720p 50Hz 3D supports: FP|TopBot
HDMI:EDID CEA (20) 1920x1080i 50Hz 3D supports: SbS-HH



So looks like it's 1920x1080p @ 24hz or bust. Too bad it's Top Bottom as I much prefer SBS-Full and was Frame Sequential (F-Alt?) to be more compatible with NVDIA's old drivers. Oh well I'll just have to set my fresh rate to 1920x1080p @ 24hz, convert my collection to Top Bottom and enjoy. 

I'll also be returning Nvidia video card (which had a faulty HDMI port/display port issues...yay so fun) and getting the latest and greatest AMD card for more fun with MadVR; side note Windows HDR implementation sucks! I know I'm currently really frustrated, but having seen the AMAZING 3D and 4K HDR images this thing is cable of with my own eyes it makes me more determined than ever to get the right combo of settings working.


----------



## kthejoker20

Considering buying one of these, USA. Without discussing price, can someone tell me some reputable places to buy this thing online with warranty. Most seem to be from China, i don't want to pay a tariff when it arrives in the mail. I don't want to use a hokey website.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## amatching

i got my wemax a300 from ******** i did not get tax from custom cause the product came from hongkong that probably why


----------



## amatching

i got my wemax a300 from ********.com i did not get tax from custom cause the product came from hongkong that probably why


----------



## amatching

i got my wemax a300 from ********dotcom i did not get tax from custom cause the product came from hongkong that probably why


----------



## BenPlace

lol


----------



## Casey_Bryson

amatching said:


> i got my wemax a300 from ********dotcom i did not get tax from custom cause the product came from hongkong that probably why


we feel your posting pains... 

So this was after 9/1? I got mine before then shipping from Hong Kong direct from Fengmi via sounds like a city in Arabian nights. Besides having to submit a picture of my license with credit card slightly obscured and enabling a one time international payment..it wasn't that bad. I got it for several hundred less than other reputable places. I didn't have to pay fees and it showed up in 5 days!


----------



## bix26

Casey_Bryson said:


> we feel your posting pains...
> 
> 
> 
> So this was after 9/1? I got mine before then shipping from Hong Kong direct from Fengmi via sounds like a city in Arabian nights. Besides having to submit a picture of my license with credit card slightly obscured and enabling a one time international payment..it wasn't that bad. I got it for several hundred less than other reputable places. I didn't have to pay fees and it showed up in 5 days!




I just PM’d you a link to the Australian “nothing but label” website @kraine received his Fengmi. They install a custom firmware for a small fee. If you want English menus and lower input lag this might be the best place.


----------



## Mattardo

bix26 said:


> I just PM’d you a link to the Australian “nothing but label” website @kraine received his Fengmi. They install a custom firmware for a small fee. If you want English menus and lower input lag this might be the best place.


Can you pm me a link as well, please?


----------



## amatching

Casey_Bryson said:


> we feel your posting pains...
> 
> So this was after 9/1? I got mine before then shipping from Hong Kong direct from Fengmi via sounds like a city in Arabian nights. Besides having to submit a picture of my license with credit card slightly obscured and enabling a one time international payment..it wasn't that bad. I got it for several hundred less than other reputable places. I didn't have to pay fees and it showed up in 5 days!


sorry i couldnt edit it for some reasons, i guess it wont let you post any website here, but the cues is there it has to come from hongkong so wont get tax from our customs, i ordered it 9/1 it was shipped 9/2 via dhl and recieved it 9/4, cleared by custom few hours after according to dhl tracking, got it on sale only $2399 im very happy with it and paired with xy screen


----------



## Casey_Bryson

bix26 said:


> I just PM’d you a link to the Australian “nothing but label” website @kraine received his Fengmi. They install a custom firmware for a small fee. If you want English menus and lower input lag this might be the best place.


Nothing But Label's youtube posts helped me decide on purchasing the Fengmi 4K versus the Xioami or A300. They appear to be a great option if you don't want to go through the trouble and headache of rooting it yourself. 

As a side note: supposedly there is an Donor app you can pay to do the root from your phone automatically. I did mine from my computer for free, but it was hard. It's worth it for the input lag and better picture among other things.


----------



## remifranek

Casey_Bryson said:


> Nothing But Label's youtube posts helped me decide on purchasing the Fengmi 4K versus the Xioami or A300. They appear to be a great option if you don't want to go through the trouble and headache of rooting it yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note: supposedly there is an Donor app you can pay to do the root from your phone automatically. I did mine from my computer for free, but it was hard. It's worth it for the input lag and better picture among other things.


Is it possible to install this by yourself as I have mine already in delivery?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bix26

Mattardo said:


> Can you pm me a link as well, please?




I just posted in the “Great found deals” section of this forum. Anybody interested can go here:


Fengmi 4k UST projector
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=3094886&share_type=t&link_source=app


----------



## Casey_Bryson

bix26 said:


> I just PM’d you a link to the Australian “nothing but label” website @kraine received his Fengmi. They install a custom firmware for a small fee. If you want English menus and lower input lag this might be the best place.





remifranek said:


> Is it possible to install this by yourself as I have mine already in delivery?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


google Xiaomi Mi Laser Projector tools and you'll find everything you need there. There's also videos on youtube and the aforementioned donor app. Some of the directions are old or slightly different, but when you hit a dead end you can just search the thread and find what you need to troubleshoot your issue. I'm sure you can also donate to the cause and contact the developer as well. Lots of good info there.


----------



## Mattardo

bix26 said:


> I just posted in the “Great found deals” section of this forum. Anybody interested can go here:
> 
> 
> Fengmi 4k UST projector
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=3094886&share_type=t&link_source=app


Thanks alot!


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Casey_Bryson said:


> Anybody experience better input lag after rooting? Posting this here and in the Fengmi and A300 threads since it may apply and possibly assist in sub 50ms input lag response times in 1080p:



Just a follow-up with my experience after rooting: I'm not sure if it's 32ms or not, but it's much better than Monitor mode, which is better than Gaming mode, which is much better than any other mode/picture setting. The best part is you can use *User* mode settings with custom color, Dynamic Color, and Dynamic Contrast and achieve the best input lag. The projector tools that you install after rooting give you the option of disabling Noise Reduction AND De-interlacing, the latter of which I haven't seen mentioned anywhere and was one of the cons listed in Victor's review on youtube. *So not only do you get a better input lag you also get a much sharper and cleaner picture than you could ever get even with Monitor mode *

*I know this is purely anecdotal evidence*, but if User mode without rooting is 125-175ms+ and Monitor mode is 100ms then rooting with Noise and deinterlacing turned off has got to be between 75ms and what Gregory "Kraine" tested at 32ms even if his method of testing could be faulty. I used 4 player Mario Kart and used the "hop" button used in drifting to gauge the input lag/response in each mode in my testing, before and after rooting--Monitor Mode before root was acceptable but you could still see a difference. Rooting with all input lag options in effect it was very snappy and responsive. I could barely tell the difference between it and my TCL R6517 and it has an input lag of 18-23ms from what I've read. I'm not a professional gamer now, but I used to be a QA tester for several video game companies and I know what to look for.

So for whatever it's worth I'm pleasantly surprised with the 1080P results on my Fengmi 4k Cinema unit. Now to see if the input lag for 4K HDR gaming is acceptable.


----------



## Graehlert

Hey Everyone I’m only new to the forum but thought this would be a good place to ask my question and I also noticed a lot of people with the screen wobble at the top (glad I’m not the only one it’s driving me nuts)

So I just wanted to know how you actually get 4K content with this projector? I’ve tried the Xbox and PS4 which both work fine with my 4K tv but when I hook them up to the projector I get error messages that it can’t handle the 4K content and something about the 60hz rate.

Any set up help or cables or anything I need to be doing would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BenPlace

Graehlert said:


> Hey Everyone I’m only new to the forum but thought this would be a good place to ask my question and I also noticed a lot of people with the screen wobble at the top (glad I’m not the only one it’s driving me nuts)
> 
> So I just wanted to know how you actually get 4K content with this projector? I’ve tried the Xbox and PS4 which both work fine with my 4K tv but when I hook them up to the projector I get error messages that it can’t handle the 4K content and something about the 60hz rate.
> 
> Any set up help or cables or anything I need to be doing would be greatly appreciated.


Hold int he button on the remote with the 3 lines, then go to display options and enable HDMI 2.0


----------



## Jędrzej Sieracki

*coil whine*



TexasDJ said:


> I have had a total of 3 and two of them are quiet as a whistle, and one of them makes that high pitched noise. Sent that one back for replacement. Did take 3-4 weeks but no biggie that sound was way too annoying to keep.


So, um, got mine 2 days ago and even the wife is ****** about it :/


----------



## BenPlace

I don't have the best hearing, but I do not hear anything in that video.


----------



## klas

BenPlace said:


> I don't have the best hearing, but I do not hear anything in that video.


It's pretty bad coil whine sound


----------



## BenPlace

klas said:


> It's pretty bad coil whine sound


Now I wonder if mine does it but I can't hear with my old ass...
Ill have to ask my kids...


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Anybody know what the temp of each sensor is when it does this? There are quite a few adjustments in the Engineer Menu (aka service menu) including the Color Wheel--Which I've heard is the reason for much of the sound (coil whine not withstanding) even after the intake and exhaust fans were changed with near silent fans. Mine gets up to 80C in a room that's around 75F and coil whine is there but only when you put your ear up to the exhaust fan/coils. Maybe an adjustment or two would help? It whine's because of the heat right? Maybe lower the temperature around it...not sure what has been tried out there.

EDIT: Ambient Temp is 45C/Color Wheel is 65C/Laser 1 is 80C/Laser 2 is 80C.

Really curious to see some other readings from those with bad Coil Whine.


----------



## niveknow

Casey_Bryson said:


> Just a follow-up with my experience after rooting: I'm not sure if it's 32ms or not, but it's much better than Monitor mode, which is better than Gaming mode, which is much better than any other mode/picture setting. The best part is you can use *User* mode settings with custom color, Dynamic Color, and Dynamic Contrast and achieve the best input lag. The projector tools that you install after rooting give you the option of disabling Noise Reduction AND De-interlacing, the latter of which I haven't seen mentioned anywhere and was one of the cons listed in Victor's review on youtube. *So not only do you get a better input lag you also get a much sharper and cleaner picture than you could ever get even with Monitor mode *
> 
> *I know this is purely anecdotal evidence*, but if User mode without rooting is 125-175ms+ and Monitor mode is 100ms then rooting with Noise and deinterlacing turned off has got to be between 75ms and what Gregory "Kraine" tested at 32ms even if his method of testing could be faulty. I used 4 player Mario Kart and used the "hop" button used in drifting to gauge the input lag/response in each mode in my testing, before and after rooting--Monitor Mode before root was acceptable but you could still see a difference. Rooting with all input lag options in effect it was very snappy and responsive. I could barely tell the difference between it and my TCL R6517 and it has an input lag of 18-23ms from what I've read. I'm not a professional gamer now, but I used to be a QA tester for several video game companies and I know what to look for.
> 
> So for whatever it's worth I'm pleasantly surprised with the 1080P results on my Fengmi 4k Cinema unit. Now to see if the input lag for 4K HDR gaming is acceptable.


Very interesting Casey_Bryson. I've always been curious on WHY to even root the thing in terms of benefits. Yes the Chinese UI sucks unless you're chinese, but that's an easy ignore by just using a Shield/ATV/Fire/etc and thus never even deal with the native UI. I do have a habit of always making sure I have the latest updates/firmware via the device menus which this thing has NOT had any updates for many many many moons. I think the current stable version will be the last. (Key stone annoys me.. which there was a 3rd party way to enable 8 point).. Other than that.. it just works without any issues. So why even spend the time to hack. Looks like the lag benefit you mention is good for games...but PQ goodness is good for all. I would be very interested to see data comparisons with stock firmware vs any tweaks available via the enginnering menu.


----------



## Raúl Rico

*Faulty projector*

Hello all,

I'm one of the person with a faulty xiaomi projector, no image after starting. I have just received a call from the projector service where I took it a week ago. They told me that the problem is related with a "PCB Video" component, whatever it is, and they dont have this spare part. Obv I cannot confirm that this diagnosis is correct. The only one thing I can confirm is I'm really ****ed :frown:

Regards.


----------



## niveknow

Raúl Rico said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm one of the person with a faulty xiaomi projector, no image after starting. I have just received a call from the projector service where I took it a week ago. They told me that the problem is related with a "PCD Video" component, whatever it is, and they dont have this spare part. Obv I cannot confirm that this diagnosis is correct. The only one thing I can confirm is I'm really ****ed :frown:
> 
> Regards.


Hey Raul - you've been on this thread for some time now.. how long after you received and used the projector before you had this failure and were were there symptoms that presented itself before it failed? Looking to better understand the quality and reliability of the projector.


----------



## da_103

Raúl Rico said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm one of the person with a faulty xiaomi projector, no image after starting. I have just received a call from the projector service where I took it a week ago. They told me that the problem is related with a "PCD Video" component, whatever it is, and they dont have this spare part. Obv I cannot confirm that this diagnosis is correct. The only one thing I can confirm is I'm really ****ed :frown:
> 
> Regards.


It would be great if they could get you the actual part number, pretty sure there are various ways to find one china.


----------



## Raúl Rico

niveknow said:


> Hey Raul - you've been on this thread for some time now.. how long after you received and used the projector before you had this failure and were were there symptoms that presented itself before it failed? Looking to better understand the quality and reliability of the projector.


My projector was shipped on April 17th, received some days later. Since then, I have used it about 1h daily. Problems started in August.

Regards.


----------



## monakh

I use mine like a TV so almost 8 hours or more daily. This has been the trend for the last few months. 

Keeping my fingers crossed! 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danieljafari

Hello everyone,
After reading much on internet, I finally pulled the trigger and got the original Xiaomi 4k projector with a 100 inch PET crystal ALR screen from XY Screens.
I made the mistake of putting the screen on the wall before receiving the projector. Now I think I have to bring it down 4 inches, as I can't get a rectangular projection no matter where I put the projector (except elevating it by putting stuff underneath). My question is: how can I get a regular keystone correction on this. The bottom corners of the screen are still 3/4 of inch narrower than top, and the fine tune option on the projector is not helpful.
I'm of course open to wholly different solutions, but it sounds like even other Xiaomi projectors do come with correction for corners.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Danieljafari

Sorry, since I didn't know how to edit previous post on my phone, here are two photos to show you what the problem is:


----------



## FiLeZ

Raúl Rico said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm one of the person with a faulty xiaomi projector, no image after starting. I have just received a call from the projector service where I took it a week ago. They told me that the problem is related with a "PCB Video" component, whatever it is, and they dont have this spare part. Obv I cannot confirm that this diagnosis is correct. The only one thing I can confirm is I'm really ****ed :frown:
> 
> Regards.


From what I have read this is a pretty easy fix.

here is a video where to start:

https://xw.qq.com/cmsid/20170721A038NA


you notice that L shape board, under the L shape black protection cover.

after removing the android board (the board with back IO)

then the black cover.

you need to apply heat to one of the chips on the top of the Video PCB (the first one from the top)

i.e. you do not need to unscrew any board, the only one coming out is the Android board which slots out as you see in the video.

The issue is either with iChip, or Thine chip on the top.

to make sure you got the right part, apply heat gun (if you do not have one, then hair dryer) until the chip is hot to touch, keep in heat for few minutes.

turn on the projector, if it worked straight away. then you got your iChip, i.e. you need to reflow the iChip.

if not then, its the Thine Chip that is causing the issue.


----------



## danwel

monakh said:


> I use mine like a TV so almost 8 hours or more daily. This has been the trend for the last few months.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


That's pretty much how i use mine too. I work 28 days on 28 days off so hoping to be incident free although i have had a couple of times i have had to unplug the power lead and reboot the projector to sort out the display as once it was half dark screen and once had some random lines on it and thankfully both times it sorted itself


----------



## da_103

FiLeZ said:


> From what I have read this is a pretty easy fix.
> 
> here is a video where to start:
> 
> https://xw.qq.com/cmsid/20170721A038NA
> 
> 
> you notice that L shape board, under the L shape black protection cover.
> 
> after removing the android board (the board with back IO)
> 
> then the black cover.
> 
> you need to apply heat to one of the chips on the top of the Video PCB (the first one from the top)
> 
> i.e. you do not need to unscrew any board, the only one coming out is the Android board which slots out as you see in the video.
> 
> The issue is either with iChip, or Thine chip on the top.
> 
> to make sure you got the right part, apply heat gun (if you do not have one, then hair dryer) until the chip is hot to touch, keep in heat for few minutes.
> 
> turn on the projector, if it worked straight away. then you got your iChip, i.e. you need to reflow the iChip.
> 
> if not then, its the Thine Chip that is causing the issue.



I will try this when I get my new UST and just put the Xiaomi in the bedroom if it works. (Will post back with results)


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Danieljafari said:


> Sorry, since I didn't know how to edit previous post on my phone, here are two photos to show you what the problem is:


The I'd reset your 4 point keystone correction to default and then move the left side of the projector slightly towards you (away from the screen). That should fix it. If your screen is not flat along the wall and it protrudes more on the right then I would fix that...everything needs to run in parallel (wall, screen, projector and floor pitch) to get a completely square image. I have the 8-point keystone on my Fengmi, but do not use it at all and have managed to get everything aligned perfectly. It takes practice!


----------



## nir10

So i get today the 4k ust and the quality doesn't look good, the color look very washed out and i'm also use alr screen.
i i try to change picture mode and its not help.
is there any problem with my projector ? for now i'm very disappointment 
thank you


----------



## stfidel

nir10 said:


> So i get today the 4k ust and the quality doesn't look good, the color look very washed out and i'm also use alr screen.
> i i try to change picture mode and its not help.
> is there any problem with my projector ? for now i'm very disappointment
> thank you



Check if your screen is upside down. ALR screen rejects light from a certain angle. Turn your screen upside down and review the picture again. Someone in the optoma forum made the same mistake and had to correct it


----------



## nir10

Thank you
already check this.
i notice it happen only bright room (not to bright )
i was absolutely sure this pj can handle with bright room.
also when watching netflix with HDR the quality is awful


----------



## danwel

Even with an ALR screen the picture looks better with less light. 

Have a look through this thread for some settings to tweak your picture because i have watched all matter of media from 4K Amazon to 3D blu ray and having played with the settings the picture quality is fantastic. 

I live in the UK and welcome the darker evenings as it helps to improve the picture quality lol


----------



## Danieljafari

I used a level to confirm that screen is indeed not at angle. Also, the two opposite ends of the screen are not straight (bottom right and top left) So I don't think it an uneven issue. Is there any 3rd party app to allow for correction?


----------



## nir10

anyone know if there is alternative remote control (not app) for this ust that can power on the pj ? all the remote i tested can only power off the pj.


----------



## FiLeZ

My 120 ALR Crystal xyscreen arrived..

Projector arrives on Monday.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Danieljafari said:


> I used a level to confirm that screen is indeed not at angle. Also, the two opposite ends of the screen are not straight (bottom right and top left) So I don't think it an uneven issue. Is there any 3rd party app to allow for correction?


What about testing on another surface? Honestly it's starting to sound like you have an issue with your projector.


----------



## Robert Yoo

Raúl Rico said:


> My projector was shipped on April 17th, received some days later. Since then, I have used it about 1h daily. Problems started in August.
> 
> Regards.


just want to add i've just noticed this started happening to my projector yesterday. As soon as i power it on the left side of the screen has white veritcal lines from top to bottom. Then it goes away after i select hdmi source. Right now its not a big issue as it works normally after powering up but it is concerning since i've only had the projector for about 5-6 months now. 
@Raul: Have you had any progress with this? Has the issue gotten worse/better for you? Have you tried contacting banggood?

I will be posting pics/vid later tonight when i have a chance but its 100% the exact same issue as you Raul. If this is a common issue with this projector i would caution other potential buyers to understand that there is a good chance that this may happen to them too. 

Regards,

Roibert Yoo


----------



## kthejoker20

Can anyone tell me a safe place to buy this thing? I've search and can't find a safe place. Wally had them, but not the 4k version.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FiLeZ

kthejoker20 said:


> Can anyone tell me a safe place to buy this thing? I've search and can't find a safe place. Wally had them, but not the 4k version.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I bought mine from ebay along with a 3 year square trade warranty.


----------



## krishna kolluri

aerodynamics said:


> So my Lune 4k order with several Chinese retailers and agents failed at the payment step. I figured it was the projector gods telling me no go on that model and to settle with the unopened PX800HD sitting in my living room or wait until something else came along. I guess this is it. Are pre orders on the Xiaomi site? Do they ship to the US?


Hello ,
I am little confused on the chipsets and their result. 
For XGIMI LUNE 4k , I read that they use 0.47DMD chip i.e., DLP470TE and as shown in attachment they mention dual DLP Chipset. Does that mean they use two DMD chipset of these ?
What 0.47 chip set Xiaomi uses specifically. Does they also use dual chipset ?
I like Lune 4k but their Harmon Kardon speakers are not my favorite for movie dialogues except for Music. Lune also says they have a professional graphic processing chip i-Chips C381 . i dont know what exact value they add , Can any expert here give me some knowledge ?


----------



## nir10

Hello guys,
anybody know why the picture is awful when i watch netflix HDR content (look green ) ?? source i'm using is MI BOX S
am i do something wrong ? is it possible to disable hdr on the PJ ?
thank you


----------



## Titi_78

nir10 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> anybody know why the picture is awful when i watch netflix HDR content (look green ) ?? source i'm using is MI BOX S
> 
> am i do something wrong ? is it possible to disable hdr on the PJ ?
> 
> thank you


Probably your hdmi cable, else look if you are enabled hmdi 2 in the projector option

Envoyé de mon LG-H930 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Raúl Rico

Robert Yoo said:


> just want to add i've just noticed this started happening to my projector yesterday. As soon as i power it on the left side of the screen has white veritcal lines from top to bottom. Then it goes away after i select hdmi source. Right now its not a big issue as it works normally after powering up but it is concerning since i've only had the projector for about 5-6 months now.
> 
> @Raul: Have you had any progress with this? Has the issue gotten worse/better for you? Have you tried contacting banggood?
> 
> I will be posting pics/vid later tonight when i have a chance but its 100% the exact same issue as you Raul. If this is a common issue with this projector i would caution other potential buyers to understand that there is a good chance that this may happen to them too.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Roibert Yoo


Mine started having problems exactly like yours. After some weeks, it started to turn on without image, and it appeared in a few minutes. Right now some people are solving it by loosening the case's crews, and opening the case a litlle bit. That's all. Have a look to XDA thread about this PJ.

Regards.


----------



## jsemler

*Could not find the XDA thread you mention*

My projector developed the white vertical lines along the right half of the screen (as you are looking at it). It goes away after 5 minutes or so, but I'd love to fix it.

I could not find the forum thread you mentioned on XDA. Could you link to it or help me find it? I'd love it if I just had to loosen some screws, but I'd like to ensure I do not break it either.


----------



## IronMan77

jsemler said:


> My projector developed the white vertical lines along the right half of the screen (as you are looking at it). It goes away after 5 minutes or so, but I'd love to fix it.
> 
> I could not find the forum thread you mentioned on XDA. Could you link to it or help me find it? I'd love it if I just had to loosen some screws, but I'd like to ensure I do not break it either.


Same for me. Got my projector in 07/2019 from GB. Last week started noticing it turns on but no picture for some time :frown: Seems to be a common issue 

The only XDA thread i am aware of is the one with the Laser Projector Tools.


----------



## nir10

I got my PJ last week and When i watch in dark room i can see something look like a "light frame" or screen shadow around the screen . its not a look like the edge of the picture 
anyone know why its happen and what is this ?
thank you


----------



## FiLeZ

IronMan77 said:


> Same for me. Got my projector in 07/2019 from GB. Last week started noticing it turns on but no picture for some time :frown: Seems to be a common issue
> 
> The only XDA thread i am aware of is the one with the Laser Projector Tools.


Hope this helps 

Thank you so much tihsamikah, you pointed me to the right direction.

Check my video here : 



The ribbon cable seems to be the source of our problem.
**edit: in fact, it's what you meant by 'pushing the DLP black cable in a bit further'**

As you told : The box is too tight when the projector is closed.
When the box is closed, the ribbon cable get compressed

The video I took is from a cold start (after not using it during 2 days).
Previously I had to wait at least 2 minutes before seeing any display.

Now, I have to find a way to avoid the case touching this cable.
As you told : keeping the case not fully closed should do the trick.

For those who need it, opening the case is identical than on the video posted by wire_less :
Quote:
Originally Posted by wire_less 
Here is the original teardown video from China:
https://xw.qq.com/cmsid/20170721A038NA

The differences are :
-There is no screw behing the sticker on the back (SKU sticker).
-There is no screw at the center of the card on the back (the card with the hdmi slots)
-There are yellow warranty stickers on the sides of the card with the hdmi slots, theses stickers are hiding screws.
Please note that the side of the case where the power cable go is difficult to open, use a credit card or a mediator to unclip all the small plastic hooks.

*EDIT: There are some grooves lines inside the top case cover,
theses lines was pressing on the ribbon cable and the metal plate (farraday cage on the top right).
On the 2 last photos, I can see the horizontal lines marks made from the upper case design compressing the metal cage and the dlp ribbon cable.
Using sand paper to remove those lines inside the plastic cover can maybe avoid the case compressing too much the hardware.*

*EDIT2: Did a cold boot without the metal plate while projector was closed: it's not solving the problem (long boot time).
Back part of the projector was loosened, but front part was fully closed. will try to loosen the front part too in some hours.*


**FINAL EDIT:
Now, it's fixed for me too. \O/
I removed the side of the rubber sticked on the top of the DLP (the part under the red square of my 1st pic).
Then, I sticked it back but less tighten (so the black ribbon cable is more free).

In order to be sure that the projector top case will not touch the ribbon cable when it's closed :
I sticked 2~3mm of 3M Coated Tissue Tape on the top of this rubber (still on the DLP side).

I closed the projector case (just clipsed, no screw), started the projector and got no problem (fast display on a cold boot).
The only screws I put back are the ones at the back side of the projector (to maintain the card with the hdmi ports).

So my problem was not only the cover touching the black DLP ribbon cable, but also the grey rubber tape tightening it too strongly.
And the front part can't be tightly closed or late display on a cold boot appears again


----------



## FiLeZ

IronMan77 said:


> Same for me. Got my projector in 07/2019 from GB. Last week started noticing it turns on but no picture for some time :frown: Seems to be a common issue
> 
> The only XDA thread i am aware of is the one with the Laser Projector Tools.


Tried to tightly close (just) the front part, slow display time came back again.

For now I can say :
- Cover must not touch the black ribbon cable (red square on the pic)
- Rubber on the top of this black ribbon cable was too tight (on my device, maybe not for everyone)
- If front part of the case is fully closed the slow display time start again (4 yellow rounds on the pic are the screw positions)
- The 2 screws on the front sides are long enough to keep them half screwed.


----------



## dj666jp

jsemler said:


> My projector developed the white vertical lines along the right half of the screen (as you are looking at it). It goes away after 5 minutes or so, but I'd love to fix it.
> 
> I could not find the forum thread you mentioned on XDA. Could you link to it or help me find it? I'd love it if I just had to loosen some screws, but I'd like to ensure I do not break it either.


 Hi jsemler,
(And Hello all, 1st post on AVS)

The thread is here : https forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/app-xiaomi-mi-laser-projector-tools-t3851755
Read it from page 82.

tihsamikah on page 82 opened it and noticed it was fixing his problems,
I opened too and it fixed my problems too (random problems on cold boot, including 2mn to display image, white dots, flashing colours, flashing lights, half of the screen displayed).
I explained more on this post in the same thread :
https forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=80607159&postcount=833



But I think none of us two got the white lines problem (not me, sure).

Help video to open the case can be found here (thank you wire_less):
https xw.qq.com/cmsid/20170721A038NA

But before fully opening it, at first I would recommend you, to unscrew only the 4 screw at the front (speaker side) of your case (to release the pressure made by the case on the front part).
You will maybe need to use a credit card or a mediator to open the case (just 1mn) on this side.

If it's not working, check if you have this type of behavior when pressing the top cover at center (as 'Khobeb Muslim' did here): https www . youtube.com/watch?v=kLIouGnjczc

Then try to check if the black ribbon cable plugged at the back of the DLP (in the center of the device) if not touching the case or if the rubber tape holding it isn't too tightly taped.
There are more pics explaining this on the xda thread.

It's difficult to diagnose, as we need to wait the device to be cold to check if the problem appear again.

If you fully open the device, take care about the back part near the PSU is difficult to open, I could do it easily with a tool I have to open Nintendo Switch Joycon.
Also when closing back the cover, take care that the part (in the top case) fitting to the center fan don't touch the black ribbon cable.

When you will try, please let us know if it's fixing your problems.
Some (or many?) buyers of the MJJGTYDS01FM seems to complain about random problems,
it's good if we can help together fixing our faulty devices.

For now it's fixed for tihsamikahand me too (same name here and on xda), but we can't close the case anymore as the problems start again with the case tightly closed.
Keeping it lightly (1/2mn) opened is a -not so bad- workaround.


(can't post links yet, please fix the url by yourself)


----------



## Raúl Rico

dj666jp said:


> Hi jsemler,
> (And Hello all, 1st post on AVS)
> 
> The thread is here : https forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/app-xiaomi-mi-laser-projector-tools-t3851755
> Read it from page 82.
> 
> tihsamikah on page 82 opened it and noticed it was fixing his problems,
> I opened too and it fixed my problems too (random problems on cold boot, including 2mn to display image, white dots, flashing colours, flashing lights, half of the screen displayed).
> I explained more on this post in the same thread :
> https forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=80607159&postcount=833
> 
> 
> 
> But I think none of us two got the white lines problem (not me, sure).
> 
> Help video to open the case can be found here (thank you wire_less):
> https xw.qq.com/cmsid/20170721A038NA
> 
> But before fully opening it, at first I would recommend you, to unscrew only the 4 screw at the front (speaker side) of your case (to release the pressure made by the case on the front part).
> You will maybe need to use a credit card or a mediator to open the case (just 1mn) on this side.
> 
> If it's not working, check if you have this type of behavior when pressing the top cover at center (as 'Khobeb Muslim' did here): https www . youtube.com/watch?v=kLIouGnjczc
> 
> Then try to check if the black ribbon cable plugged at the back of the DLP (in the center of the device) if not touching the case or if the rubber tape holding it isn't too tightly taped.
> There are more pics explaining this on the xda thread.
> 
> It's difficult to diagnose, as we need to wait the device to be cold to check if the problem appear again.
> 
> If you fully open the device, take care about the back part near the PSU is difficult to open, I could do it easily with a tool I have to open Nintendo Switch Joycon.
> Also when closing back the cover, take care that the part (in the top case) fitting to the center fan don't touch the black ribbon cable.
> 
> When you will try, please let us know if it's fixing your problems.
> Some (or many?) buyers of the MJJGTYDS01FM seems to complain about random problems,
> it's good if we can help together fixing our faulty devices.
> 
> For now it's fixed for tihsamikahand me too (same name here and on xda), but we can't close the case anymore as the problems start again with the case tightly closed.
> Keeping it lightly (1/2mn) opened is a -not so bad- workaround.
> 
> 
> (can't post links yet, please fix the url by yourself)


I opened my PJ on Wednesday. More or less same problems without case. Also whenever I touched the black ribbon cable, image suffered changes (white vertical lines appeared and dissapeared in one or both sides of the image, or everything went black, or whatever), mainly if I touched near its curved zone, when it becomes vertical and goes inside other elements. I took several photos and videos I will try to include later. In my opinion my PJ's behaviour becomes better if the cable has even more preassure, so I putted a plastic piece over the black ribbon cable, and then I closed the PJ again. As you can imagine, it is difficut to make some conclusion because as the PJ goes heater, its behaviour goes better.

So in my case, I think avoiding preassure doesnt solve anything. I'm going to make some test later, and also a cold start.


----------



## fishfiend

If anyone is interested, I'd like to add that the network adaptor for the xiaomi projector is a base not gigabit. I was wondering why I was getting stuttering on plex playing 4k, when I have 350 meg line. loaded the okla speedtest via the apatoid store, and i get 80 meg down, whereas when I switched to wireless i get 280meg and no freezes. On the pc I get 380meg which is on the same router (another Xiaomi product) wired so this is the logical assumption. Hope this helps


----------



## jeff9n

Fox Sports now broadcasts NFL Thursday night game in 4K if you have Apple 4K TV or ROKU 4K player. Just curious if anyone has watch the game in 4K. The standard 720p broadcast feed on the 150in screen is not sharp at all.


----------



## dj666jp

*seems bad*



fishfiend said:


> If anyone is interested, I'd like to add that the network adaptor for the xiaomi projector is a base not gigabit. I was wondering why I was getting stuttering on plex playing 4k, when I have 350 meg line. loaded the okla speedtest via the apatoid store, and i get 80 meg down, whereas when I switched to wireless i get 280meg and no freezes. On the pc I get 380meg which is on the same router (another Xiaomi product) wired so this is the logical assumption. Hope this helps



I do not confirm, I have 1Gb/s fiber at home : when doing a speedtest, I have 1277Kb/s.
(With LAN cable on MJJGTYDS01FM device).




Raúl Rico said:


> I opened my PJ on Wednesday. More or less same problems without case. Also whenever I touched the black ribbon cable, image suffered changes (white vertical lines appeared and dissapeared in one or both sides of the image, or everything went black, or whatever), mainly if I touched near its curved zone, when it becomes vertical and goes inside other elements. I took several photos and videos I will try to include later. In my opinion my PJ's behaviour becomes better if the cable has even more preassure, so I putted a plastic piece over the black ribbon cable, and then I closed the PJ again. As you can imagine, it is difficut to make some conclusion because as the PJ goes heater, its behaviour goes better.
> 
> So in my case, I think avoiding preassure doesnt solve anything. I'm going to make some test later, and also a cold start.



Thank you for the detailed pics of your device, it seems we can't find any informations about the cable by googling the PN or other inscriptions from your pics.
Your problem seems more serious than mine (for now).
At first I thought there was a small difference on the cable by comparing our pics, but finaly I think it's just a light problem (attachment).
Please tell us if you find something more.


----------



## nir10

Look like some of the PJ here still in warranty ,why not send it back to the seller ?


----------



## eziggy3

Danieljafari said:


> I used a level to confirm that screen is indeed not at angle. Also, the two opposite ends of the screen are not straight (bottom right and top left) So I don't think it an uneven issue. Is there any 3rd party app to allow for correction?


Make sure the top and bottom of the screen are the same distance from the wall. I had to put something behind mine to push the bottom out a bit.


----------



## mirzank

Hey guys what’s a reliable/cheap place to buy this projector ?

It’s available on banggood for about 1800+ shipping using a discount code. But I’ve been reading bad stories about their service. Even though on the website it states refund policy they have something like a 3 day warranty on a lot of items. 

So here are the options I’m looking for, let me know which one you k ow :

1) buying it in China online and using a freight forwarded to send to UAE. I suspect the price in China will be cheaper than anywhere else

2) buying it online somewhere where I can purchase an additional 2-3 year warranty

3) some place that will deliver to uae or somewhere in uae I can purchase this for a good price. 

I found a seller on eBay but they only ship to us. In this case I’d have to pay probably 150$ to a freight forwarder plus import duties of about 5% on the purchase.


----------



## kthejoker20

BUYER BEWARE!!!!! seller in ebay named "sofyos" 

He's selling this projector.

Upon paying him he emails you and asks you to Mark the item as"delivered".

Upon receiving your package, you will get a nice new sponge, no projector.

Luckily, i got my money back, but he's still listing this on ebay, no way to report the item.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FiLeZ




----------



## Casey_Bryson

mirzank said:


> Hey guys what’s a reliable/cheap place to buy this projector ?
> 
> It’s available on banggood for about 1800+ shipping using a discount code. But I’ve been reading bad stories about their service. Even though on the website it states refund policy they have something like a 3 day warranty on a lot of items.
> 
> So here are the options I’m looking for, let me know which one you k ow :
> 
> 1) buying it in China online and using a freight forwarded to send to UAE. I suspect the price in China will be cheaper than anywhere else
> 
> 2) buying it online somewhere where I can purchase an additional 2-3 year warranty
> 
> 3) some place that will deliver to uae or somewhere in uae I can purchase this for a good price.
> 
> I found a seller on eBay but they only ship to us. In this case I’d have to pay probably 150$ to a freight forwarder plus import duties of about 5% on the purchase.




I used Alibaba and ordered direct from the manufacturer. You have a month to test it out that way. I didn't have any issues and received the projector in under a week after the order (in theUSA). It shipped out from Hong Kong. I didn't have to pay anything extra.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

jeff9n said:


> Fox Sports now broadcasts NFL Thursday night game in 4K if you have Apple 4K TV or ROKU 4K player. Just curious if anyone has watch the game in 4K. The standard 720p broadcast feed on the 150in screen is not sharp at all.


What device are you using? Games in 1080p or 720p look sharp on mine, but I use YoutubeTV and a Roku Ultra. I have tested it with the non-4K Roku (select?) and it doesn't look good with that, so it's probably the Ultra doing some nice up conversion.

I saw the Fox Sports 4K up conversion (1080p with HDR) and it looked fantastic! I'm sure the larger bit rate was at least half the reason for it looking so good. Our devices don't support HLG so no HDR.


----------



## danwel

Casey_Bryson said:


> I used Alibaba and ordered direct from the manufacturer. You have a month to test it out that way. I didn't have any issues and received the projector in under a week after the order (in theUSA). It shipped out from Hong Kong. I didn't have to pay anything extra.


I used Alibaba to get mine to UK too. Their shipper was useless and cost me a fortune in import tax by not declaring a carriage value but hey ho, loving the PJ so far though


----------



## jeff9n

Casey_Bryson said:


> What device are you using? Games in 1080p or 720p look sharp on mine, but I use YoutubeTV and a Roku Ultra. I have tested it with the non-4K Roku (select?) and it doesn't look good with that, so it's probably the Ultra doing some nice up conversion.
> 
> I saw the Fox Sports 4K up conversion (1080p with HDR) and it looked fantastic! I'm sure the larger bit rate was at least half the reason for it looking so good. Our devices don't support HLG so no HDR.


I use Chromecast Ultra with Youtube TV. Currently watching the World Series 7th game. The broadcast on Youtube TV seems to be 720P. I can see the pixelation. 4K streaming under Youtube, Amazon Prime Video and Netflix are super sharp.


----------



## moctodavs

kthejoker20 said:


> BUYER BEWARE!!!!! seller in ebay named "sofyos"
> 
> He's selling this projector.
> 
> Upon paying him he emails you and asks you to Mark the item as"delivered".
> 
> Upon receiving your package, you will get a nice new sponge, no projector.
> 
> Luckily, i got my money back, but he's still listing this on ebay, no way to report the item.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks for the warning, but why did you follow his instruction to mark it delivered?


----------



## kthejoker20

moctodavs said:


> Thanks for the warning, but why did you follow his instruction to mark it delivered?


I didn't.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## moctodavs

kthejoker20 said:


> I didn't.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That's good. Those messages asking you to mark as delivered was evidence against him anyway. I experienced ebay scam, but on the other end. A buyer took a $500 collectible from me, then opened a claim that it wasn't as described. Then he sent back a few pair of socks to me. eBay paid me back and suspended him.


----------



## BenPlace

moctodavs said:


> That's good. Those messages asking you to mark as delivered was evidence against him anyway. I experienced ebay scam, but on the other end. A buyer took a $500 collectible from me, then opened a claim that it wasn't as described. Then he sent back a few pair of socks to me. eBay paid me back and suspended him.


I also have had someone try to scam me, I sold a HoloLense and the guy paid so I delivered it and once he got it he claimed he never received it and recalled the payment. Luckily PayPal and Ebay was able to get me my money.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

jeff9n said:


> I use Chromecast Ultra with Youtube TV. Currently watching the World Series 7th game. The broadcast on Youtube TV seems to be 720P. I can see the pixelation. 4K streaming under Youtube, Amazon Prime Video and Netflix are super sharp.


This is from game from last night. Sure there are some compression artifacts, but looks decent for low bit rate 720p up-scaled to [email protected] 4:2:2 projected at 120". Can you expect any better? I don't think so unless you're passing it through MadVR, but I could be wrong. 











Keep in mind this is a pic from my Samsung Note 10+ with the telephoto lens. Looks better in person but you get an idea.


----------



## Ricoflashback

Casey_Bryson said:


> This is from game from last night. Sure there are some compression artifacts, but looks decent for low bit rate 720p up-scaled to [email protected] 4:2:2 projected at 120". Can you expect any better? I don't think so unless you're passing it through MadVR, but I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind this is a pic from my Samsung Note 10+ with the telephoto lens. Looks better in person but you get an idea.



***Looks great to me! Also - - the FOX World Series Broadcasts (at least with cable and OTA) were downright horrendous, IMHO. The picture quality (or lack thereof) had lots of pixelation, blurred & lack of sharpness to it. Really no excuse but that's another subject. 

I'm interested in seeing what the streaming 1080p upscaled to 4K (FOX broadcasts normally in 720p) looks like tonight for FOX Thursday Night Football via my Roku Ultra Player. It would have been great if they could have done this type of 4K production for the WS. Back to your screen shot - I think the picture you posted has vivid colors and a nice saturation to them.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Ricoflashback said:


> ***Looks great to me! Also - - the FOX World Series Broadcasts (at least with cable and OTA) were downright horrendous, IMHO. The picture quality (or lack thereof) had lots of pixelation, blurred & lack of sharpness to it. Really no excuse but that's another subject.
> 
> I'm interested in seeing what the streaming 1080p upscaled to 4K (FOX broadcasts normally in 720p) looks like tonight for FOX Thursday Night Football via my Roku Ultra Player. It would have been great if they could have done this type of 4K production for the WS. Back to your screen shot - I think the picture you posted has vivid colors and a nice saturation to them.


I agree it would have been nice to see the World Series in their best format via the Fox Sports app, but alas it wasn't meant to be. Maybe next year we'll see a lot more sporting events getting the 4K HDR treatment.

I'm with you on the vivid comment. Sure it's a little too saturated in the green, but most of the time I'll take that (as long as the colors don't bleed) over a drab "accurate" recreation. I know that flies in the face of some purists, but for some content (wild life docs, sports, some modern movies) it just looks better, at least to my eyes.


----------



## peakaylopolis

how does this compare vs a 5040ub? need to replace mine due to liquid based accidents and i figured i'd look for a new unit


----------



## jeff9n

Casey_Bryson said:


> This is from game from last night. Sure there are some compression artifacts, but looks decent for low bit rate 720p up-scaled to [email protected] 4:2:2 projected at 120". Can you expect any better? I don't think so unless you're passing it through MadVR, but I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind this is a pic from my Samsung Note 10+ with the telephoto lens. Looks better in person but you get an idea.


The picture looks fantastic and colors are vivid.  Did you use Youtube TV streaming app or Fox Sport streaming app on a Roku/Apple device? I assume it is the latter. 

According to this article, Fox Sport app uses 1080P video source that is upscaled to 4K.

https://www.engadget.com/2019/09/30/fox-sports-alcs-4k-hdr-streaming/

If you upscale from 720P video source to 4K, the result might not be that good.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

jeff9n said:


> The picture looks fantastic and colors are vivid.  Did you use Youtube TV streaming app or Fox Sport streaming app on a Roku/Apple device? I assume it is the latter.
> 
> According to this article, Fox Sport app uses 1080P video source that is upscaled to 4K.
> 
> https://www.engadget.com/2019/09/30/fox-sports-alcs-4k-hdr-streaming/
> 
> If you upscale from 720P video source to 4K, the result might not be that good.


Believe it or not it was 720p per the Stats for Nerds (aka Info) from YouTubeTV. I'm not 100% percent sure if its the Roku doing it's magic, but it does the same with The Office on Netflix so..I guess that's what the Ultra is all about. I know even The Office looked bad by comparison on the Roku Streaming Stick (up to 1080p only) using the same Netflix, but I'm not sure if I was just getting a lesser stream due to the device or if it was really all about that Ultra taking it up a notch. I tested the regular Streaming Stick with my Darbee and it still didn't look as good as what I was seeing with the Ultra alone, I didn't take the Ultra down to 1080p so I could test with my Darbee because at that point I knew I would just have better luck just upscaling everything to a 4K output with the Ultra and it wasn't worth the extra effort to have one input on my projector dedicated to 1080p content. That may change when I test more Frame packed 3D, but for now I've got SBS 3D looking pretty good via MadVR. 

BTW I tried the Fox Sports app for the World Series and it wasn't any better than what I was getting from YouTubeTV. I'd bet it was 720p, but I can't confirm.


----------



## moctodavs

Casey_Bryson said:


> Believe it or not it was 720p per the Stats for Nerds (aka Info) from YouTubeTV. I'm not 100% percent sure if its the Roku doing it's magic, but it does the same with The Office on Netflix so..I guess that's what the Ultra is all about. I know even The Office looked bad by comparison on the Roku Streaming Stick (up to 1080p only) using the same Netflix, but I'm not sure if I was just getting a lesser stream due to the device or if it was really all about that Ultra taking it up a notch. I tested the regular Streaming Stick with my Darbee and it still didn't look as good as what I was seeing with the Ultra alone, I didn't take the Ultra down to 1080p so I could test with my Darbee because at that point I knew I would just have better luck just upscaling everything to a 4K output with the Ultra and it wasn't worth the extra effort to have one input on my projector dedicated to 1080p content. That may change when I test more Frame packed 3D, but for now I've got SBS 3D looking pretty good via MadVR.
> 
> BTW I tried the Fox Sports app for the World Series and it wasn't any better than what I was getting from YouTubeTV. I'd bet it was 720p, but I can't confirm.


Casey, can you give us a direct link to the seller and the actual model listing? There are so many Xiaomi models or listings, and just like eBay, they will toss words in the headlines that have nothing to do with the product to get more serach results. For example, putting 4k in the headline of the normal 1080p version to get more hits. If it's against forum rules, then please PM me. Thank you.


----------



## BenPlace

moctodavs said:


> Casey, can you give us a direct link to the seller and the actual model listing? There are so many Xiaomi models or listings, and just like eBay, they will toss words in the headlines that have nothing to do with the product to get more serach results. For example, putting 4k in the headline of the normal 1080p version to get more hits. If it's against forum rules, then please PM me. Thank you.


I tried to send you the link to where I purchased mine in a PM but apparently you cannot even do that, it replaced it with *****.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

moctodavs said:


> Casey, can you give us a direct link to the seller and the actual model listing? There are so many Xiaomi models or listings, and just like eBay, they will toss words in the headlines that have nothing to do with the product to get more serach results. For example, putting 4k in the headline of the normal 1080p version to get more hits. If it's against forum rules, then please PM me. Thank you.



*I can for the Fengmi 4K version* which is a little better (brighter, faster input lag) on most accounts (per PHC review as well). I worked with Stephen Lou and he was great to work with. https://formovie.en.alibaba.com/ Just search on that page for "Real goog" LOL 😂. Yes I know it's misspelled but, it's the listing I used.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

moctodavs said:


> Casey, can you give us a direct link to the seller and the actual model listing? There are so many Xiaomi models or listings, and just like eBay, they will toss words in the headlines that have nothing to do with the product to get more serach results. For example, putting 4k in the headline of the normal 1080p version to get more hits. If it's against forum rules, then please PM me. Thank you.


I PM'ed you.


----------



## jeff9n

Casey_Bryson said:


> Believe it or not it was 720p per the Stats for Nerds (aka Info) from YouTubeTV. I'm not 100% percent sure if its the Roku doing it's magic, but it does the same with The Office on Netflix so..I guess that's what the Ultra is all about. I know even The Office looked bad by comparison on the Roku Streaming Stick (up to 1080p only) using the same Netflix, but I'm not sure if I was just getting a lesser stream due to the device or if it was really all about that Ultra taking it up a notch. I tested the regular Streaming Stick with my Darbee and it still didn't look as good as what I was seeing with the Ultra alone, I didn't take the Ultra down to 1080p so I could test with my Darbee because at that point I knew I would just have better luck just upscaling everything to a 4K output with the Ultra and it wasn't worth the extra effort to have one input on my projector dedicated to 1080p content. That may change when I test more Frame packed 3D, but for now I've got SBS 3D looking pretty good via MadVR.
> 
> BTW I tried the Fox Sports app for the World Series and it wasn't any better than what I was getting from YouTubeTV. I'd bet it was 720p, but I can't confirm.


What is the model of the Roku streaming device? My Chromecast Ultra 4K player sure does not upscale Youtube TV. And we know the Xiaomi 4K UST project does not upscale either. BTW, I assume you are not using a 4K receiver or any device in between the Roku player and Xiaomi.


----------



## jeff9n

jeff9n said:


> What is the model of the Roku streaming device? My Chromecast Ultra 4K player sure does not upscale Youtube TV. And we know the Xiaomi 4K UST project does not upscale either. BTW, I assume you are not using a 4K receiver or any device in between the Roku player and Xiaomi.


OK I have found the answer here. 

https://www.forbes.com/sites/sethpo...e-to-the-roku-ultra-set-top-box/#5bbec0ba3c06

"Not only is the Roku Ultra one of the only set-top streaming devices on the market that can handle the entire battery of next-generation display technologies (not just 4K, but also 60fps and HDR), but it also features the ability to upscale lower-resolution content up to 4K. "

I might have to get this Roku Ultra. My Chromecast Ultra does not upscale at all.


----------



## BenPlace

jeff9n said:


> OK I have found the answer here.
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/sethpo...e-to-the-roku-ultra-set-top-box/#5bbec0ba3c06
> 
> "Not only is the Roku Ultra one of the only set-top streaming devices on the market that can handle the entire battery of next-generation display technologies (not just 4K, but also 60fps and HDR), but it also features the ability to upscale lower-resolution content up to 4K. "
> 
> I might have to get this Roku Ultra. My Chromecast Ultra does not upscale at all.


I am hearing really good things about the new 2019 NVidia Shield and its AI Upscaling. I just ordered one, waiting for stock.
I have the 2015 Shield and a Roku Ultra and the Shield is by far a better player and the only one that will do Atmos/7.1.


----------



## jeff9n

BenPlace said:


> I am hearing really good things about the new 2019 NVidia Shield and its AI Upscaling. I just ordered one, waiting for stock.
> I have the 2015 Shield and a Roku Ultra and the Shield is by far a better player and the only one that will do Atmos/7.1.


I saw the recent announcement too. After you have a chance to test it, please let me know if the upscale for Youtube TV sport broadcast to 4K looks good or not. Thank!


----------



## yenal

I started to consider the UST projectors due to ease of placement. There are so many different versions of 4K UST projectors in Alibaba (granted some are rebranded Mijias). Is Xiaomi Mijia still the one to buy? There is also VAVA which you can buy directly in US but I am not sure if it's worth the price difference. Can someone send me PM for proper vendors in AliBaba? Also did someone order a floor rising ALR screen from China, if so how was the experience? Vivid Storm is out of stock in Amazon.


----------



## spocky12

yenal said:


> I started to consider the UST projectors due to ease of placement. There are so many different versions of 4K UST projectors in Alibaba (granted some are rebranded Mijias). Is Xiaomi Mijia still the one to buy? There is also VAVA which you can buy directly in US but I am not sure if it's worth the price difference. Can someone send me PM for proper vendors in AliBaba? Also did someone order a floor rising ALR screen from China, if so how was the experience? Vivid Storm is out of stock in Amazon.


Regarding the xiaomi projectors, and seeing how many people recently complained about display issues (seemingly due to a hardware design issue) on mijia, I'd probably choose fengmi or wemax instead.
Concerning the other brands, I don't really know.


----------



## yenal

spocky12 said:


> Regarding the xiaomi projectors, and seeing how many people recently complained about display issues (seemingly due to a hardware design issue) on mijia, I'd probably choose fengmi or wemax instead.
> Concerning the other brands, I don't really know.


Wemax seems to be way more expensive. I only saw Fengmi in this thread. The issue about these Chinese products is finding reliable information. They don't do professional reviews about these products which I totally understand.


----------



## NBPk402

Has anyone heard of a Ultra short throw projector that could do a 200" diagonal 2.4 aspect?


----------



## ray1204

I’m also looking into getting my first UST projector and have my eyes on this Xiaomi 4K. Price is $1700 current on ******** with 11/11 coming it might be cheaper. But hearing problems from other users I’m a bit worried , also does not being HDCP 2.2 compliant hinder any 4K streaming service? 

I will be also looking in to a Rising floor XY screen, which material is best for this projector? Or do they only have one type, ideas of cost for a 100”?


----------



## klas

ray1204 said:


> I’m also looking into getting my first UST projector and have my eyes on this Xiaomi 4K. Price is $1700 current on ******** with 11/11 coming it might be cheaper. But hearing problems from other users I’m a bit worried , also does not being HDCP 2.2 compliant hinder any 4K streaming service?
> 
> I will be also looking in to a Rising floor XY screen, which material is best for this projector? Or do they only have one type, ideas of cost for a 100”?


While I have Xiaomi, I would much rather go with Fengmi 4K as my upgrade or even Vava for a bit more but with warranty. Coil whine is annoying in Xiaomi models


----------



## ray1204

klas said:


> ray1204 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iâ€™️m also looking into getting my first UST projector and have my eyes on this Xiaomi 4K. Price is $1700 current on ******** with 11/11 coming it might be cheaper. But hearing problems from other users Iâ€™️m a bit worried , also does not being HDCP 2.2 compliant hinder any 4K streaming service?
> 
> I will be also looking in to a Rising floor XY screen, which material is best for this projector? Or do they only have one type, ideas of cost for a 100â€Â?
> 
> 
> 
> While I have Xiaomi, I would much rather go with Fengmi 4K as my upgrade or even Vava for a bit more but with warranty. Coil whine is annoying in Xiaomi models
Click to expand...

The Fengmi is the same exact projector as the Xiaomi with bumped up brightness, suffers from the same problems. The Vava looks good but is a bit too expensive for me. I’m leaning towards it but would have to save up for it. Never mind it’s not even Native 4k.. Any other models coming out?


----------



## smuller

Hi all, 

I own the Fengmi 4K cinema which is similar to the Xiaomi (higher brightness) and looking for a 120 inch Pet Crystal screen.

At the moment I have 2 offers:

Azure USD$800
XY screens USD$1100

Both are including shipping to Sydney Australia.

Is it worth going for XY which is $300 more expensive, any other brands I should look at or is the Azure good enough (not a lot of reviews out)?

Thanks in advance.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## danwel

smuller said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I own the Fengmi 4K cinema which is similar to the Xiaomi (higher brightness) and looking for a 120 inch Pet Crystal screen.
> 
> At the moment I have 2 offers:
> 
> Azure USD$800
> XY screens USD$1100
> 
> Both are including shipping to Sydney Australia.
> 
> Is it worth going for XY which is $300 more expensive, any other brands I should look at or is the Azure good enough (not a lot of reviews out)?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Cheers,
> Steve


I can't comment on the Azure screen but i do now the XY Screen and their service was fantastic and the screen made a difference when i compared to my test on a white wall to using the screen.

It would also depend on where you plan on using the screen because from what i understand, if you use it solely in the dark or dark room then a cheaper screen would work just as well, i'm happy to be proved wrong though


----------



## smuller

danwel said:


> I can't comment on the Azure screen but i do now the XY Screen and their service was fantastic and the screen made a difference when i compared to my test on a white wall to using the screen.
> 
> It would also depend on where you plan on using the screen because from what i understand, if you use it solely in the dark or dark room then a cheaper screen would work just as well, i'm happy to be proved wrong though


Thanks for your advice, it is a pretty dark controlled living room but like the idea to watch during the day.

Email from Azure:

Hi Steve 

The biggest size of the pet crystal screen we can do is 120 inch 16:9. 
The gain is 0.8.With special optical sawtooth structure,the pet crystal material can avoid 93% of the influence from ambient light. 

I'm not familiar with the quality of XY screen but i can assure you the best quality of our pet crystal screen. 
Here attached some pics and videos of the pet crystal screen for your reference. 
The pet crystal material is one of the ALR material ,it has a good feature of ambient light rejection. You can see a very clear images during the day. Also we use the super narrow aluminum alloy frame which is only 10mm so the images won't be limited by the edges when projected. 

Please let me know if there is any other questions. 

Thanks 
Anne


----------



## monakh

smuller said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I own the Fengmi 4K cinema which is similar to the Xiaomi (higher brightness) and looking for a 120 inch Pet Crystal screen.
> 
> At the moment I have 2 offers:
> 
> Azure USD$800
> XY screens USD$1100
> 
> Both are including shipping to Sydney Australia.
> 
> Is it worth going for XY which is $300 more expensive, any other brands I should look at or is the Azure good enough (not a lot of reviews out)?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Cheers,
> Steve


This post will highlight the differences for you:

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/23-screens/3065740-safe-purchase-alibaba.html#post58271746

I have the Azure 120" and I would have to agree that the frame is of very low quality. When it arrived, I made a huge ruckus on AVS stating that maybe my PJ was a lemon. In reality, it was the screen. Sticking a wrapped up paper towel smack in the middle of the screen (in the back) took care of my picture deformity issues. It's not perfect, but it's acceptable.

In retrosepct, I would have spent the extra money and skipped XY altogether and go for the Vividstorm electric screen. No issues with tension or mounting or anything else.


----------



## Nihar P

monakh said:


> This post will highlight the differences for you:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/23-screens/3065740-safe-purchase-alibaba.html#post58271746
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Azure 120" and I would have to agree that the frame is of very low quality. When it arrived, I made a huge ruckus on AVS stating that maybe my PJ was a lemon. In reality, it was the screen. Sticking a wrapped up paper towel smack in the middle of the screen (in the back) took care of my picture deformity issues. It's not perfect, but it's acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> In retrosepct, I would have spent the extra money and skipped XY altogether and go for the Vividstorm electric screen. No issues with tension or mounting or anything else.


Can you post some pics of your setup if possible please?

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## smuller

monakh said:


> This post will highlight the differences for you:
> 
> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/23-screens/3065740-safe-purchase-alibaba.html#post58271746
> 
> I have the Azure 120" and I would have to agree that the frame is of very low quality. When it arrived, I made a huge ruckus on AVS stating that maybe my PJ was a lemon. In reality, it was the screen. Sticking a wrapped up paper towel smack in the middle of the screen (in the back) took care of my picture deformity issues. It's not perfect, but it's acceptable.
> 
> In retrosepct, I would have spent the extra money and skipped XY altogether and go for the Vividstorm electric screen. No issues with tension or mounting or anything else.


This was the info I was looking for, almost went for the Azure but now I am leaning towards to pay the extra $300 and go for XY.


----------



## nir10

Can anyone know why i see a light frame ? i try move the pj very close to the wall to see if it help but i always see this light frame above the screen
thank you


----------



## BenPlace

nir10 said:


> Can anyone know why i see a light frame ? i try move the pj very close to the wall to see if it help but i always see this light frame above the screen
> thank you


It looks like it is shining through the screen onto the wall behind it. Try putting a black sheet or something that blocks light onto the back of the screen.


----------



## copperfield74

nir10 said:


> Can anyone know why i see a light frame ? i try move the pj very close to the wall to see if it help but i always see this light frame above the screen
> thank you


It’s a known problem of the DLP 0.47 chip. 
The Optoma UHZ65UST has the same problem.


----------



## bix26

ray1204 said:


> The Fengmi is the same exact projector as the Xiaomi with bumped up brightness, suffers from the same problems. The Vava looks good but is a bit too expensive for me. I’m leaning towards it but would have to save up for it. Never mind it’s not even Native 4k.. Any other models coming out?




Not true. The Fengmi has a different larger housing that seems to have corrected the problem with the cooling fan ribbon cable being crimped inside the previously cramped housing. Also the extra room inside increases airflow reducing heat and noise. Lastly, the Fengmi has a physical power button.


----------



## ray1204

bix26 said:


> ray1204 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Fengmi is the same exact projector as the Xiaomi with bumped up brightness, suffers from the same problems. The Vava looks good but is a bit too expensive for me. Iâ€™️m leaning towards it but would have to save up for it. Never mind itâ€™️s not even Native 4k.. Any other models coming out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. The Fengmi has a different larger housing that seems to have corrected the problem with the cooling fan ribbon cable being crimped inside the previously cramped housing. Also the extra room inside increases airflow reducing heat and noise. Lastly, the Fengmi has a physical power button.
Click to expand...

Oh ok, maybe that’s the model I will look for. Do you know what HDCP it has and will it block 4K steaming from some devices?


----------



## Cypres0099

I have a Xiaomi robot vacuum that I'm pretty happy with, so I was glad to see Xiaomi has a 4k projector!

I'm in the process of setting up a home theater in the basement of my new house, but it looks like it's going to be challenging to get an HDMI cable from the components by the screen back to behind the couch in the ceiling. I think the ceiling joists run perpendicular to the cable run that I need to do, so it would be very challenging.

But a UST projector may be just the ticket! Unless anyone has a workaround for perpendicular ceiling joists...

My question is:

Can these (Xiaomi/Fengmi/Vava) be mounted to the ceiling without any problems?


----------



## bix26

ray1204 said:


> Oh ok, maybe that’s the model I will look for. Do you know what HDCP it has and will it block 4K steaming from some devices?




I don’t have the projector myself. According to all the reviews I’ve read there is no issue with HDCP from external sources, it’s the built in android os that doesn’t support HDCP.


----------



## Cypres0099

Heads up, it's Singles Day in China which means there may be major sales on these chinese projectors.

Prices on Aliexpress look to be about $300 cheaper than when I checked yesterday. Any had luck ordering from Aliex?


----------



## disco74

I am considering buying this Xiaomi Mijia 4K projector or a Benq HT3550/W2700. The Xiaomi would be a lot easier to setup but I wonder if the picture quality is worse?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

danwel said:


> I can't comment on the Azure screen but i do now the XY Screen and their service was fantastic and the screen made a difference when i compared to my test on a white wall to using the screen.
> 
> It would also depend on where you plan on using the screen because from what i understand, if you use it solely in the dark or dark room then a cheaper screen would work just as well, i'm happy to be proved wrong though



Don't forget that even in a pitch black room you'll get better brightness and perceived contrasts with a CLR/ALR screen because it has a negative gain ( better blacks) and it blocks light reflections from the projector/screen. 

I was amazed to witness this myself, but if you really need to see it for yourself like I did, buy some samples from XY (super cheap and fast; pay shipping only). There's no kidding yourself and no going back when you see the difference.


----------



## danwel

Casey_Bryson said:


> Don't forget that even in a pitch black room you'll get better brightness and perceived contrasts with a CLR/ALR screen because it has a negative gain ( better blacks) and it blocks light reflections from the projector/screen.
> 
> I was amazed to witness this myself, but if you really need to see it for yourself like I did, buy some samples from XY (super cheap and fast; pay shipping only). There's no kidding yourself and no going back when you see the difference.


Yeah very true, it really does come into its own in a dark room. Being from the UK and with the clocks recently changing it is one of the plus points of dark nights.


----------



## Bjur

bix26 said:


> I just PM’d you a link to the Australian “nothing but label” website @kraine received his Fengmi. They install a custom firmware for a small fee. If you want English menus and lower input lag this might be the best place.


Hi can you also sent me a PM with details?


----------



## Bjur

Hi I have an extra question:
Doesn't people with UST PJ have center speaker? I have a real problem, since my current TW3200 are mounted in ceiling with lensshift. If I buy this I will have a problem with the PJ since it doesn't do that kind of lens shift and with my center speaker. I've attached a picture of my living room.
Hope someone can help.


----------



## BenPlace

Bjur said:


> Hi I have an extra question:
> Doesn't people with UST PJ have center speaker? I have a real problem, since my current TW3200 are mounted in ceiling with lensshift. If I buy this I will have a problem with the PJ since it doesn't do that kind of lens shift and with my center speaker. I've attached a picture of my living room.
> Hope someone can help.


This is why I had to buy an acoustically transparent screen, my center speaker sits behind my screen now. If anyone knows where you can get an acoustically transparent ALR/CLR screen, let me know.


----------



## Bjur

Thanks any other suggestions?
I have a Grandview tabtension screen, that I have just bought not too long ago.


----------



## jeff9n

I watched Thursday Night Football in 4K tonight on the Roku Streaming Stick+ using Fox Sports app. For the first time, I can watch a game on the 150in screen that is sharp.  There is no zero pixelation or artifact.

The cameras capture the game in 1080P (A). Then source A is either downgraded to 720P (B) for Youtube TV or upscaled to 4K (C) for Fox Sports app. If you use Youtube TV, you are getting video feed #B which looks crappy on the huge 4K projector screen.

If you use a supported media player (Roku/Apple TV/Amazon Fire) and Fox Sports app, you are getting video feed #C . It looks terrific. This is the best way to go. Note Chromecast Ultra and Nvidia Shield are currently not supported for 4K output under Fox Sports app. 

Alternatively, one could use Roku Ultra or the latest Nvidia Shield with AI scaling. These devices will upscale the video to 4K. But there will be compression artifact due to the conversion from 1080P to 720P before being upscaled to 4K. 

Keep in mind the football games on Sunday and Monday night are not upscaled to 4K. Maybe they will in the future. 

I used to have Chromecast Ultra. Now I replaced it with Roku Streaming Stick + so I can watch TNF in 4K. Note there is a regular Roku Streaming Stick with also works. But it does not support the faster Wireless AC required for smooth streaming. Thus you want to use Stick+ or Roku Ultra. 



Ricoflashback said:


> ***Looks great to me! Also - - the FOX World Series Broadcasts (at least with cable and OTA) were downright horrendous, IMHO. The picture quality (or lack thereof) had lots of pixelation, blurred & lack of sharpness to it. Really no excuse but that's another subject.
> 
> I'm interested in seeing what the streaming 1080p upscaled to 4K (FOX broadcasts normally in 720p) looks like tonight for FOX Thursday Night Football via my Roku Ultra Player. It would have been great if they could have done this type of 4K production for the WS. Back to your screen shot - I think the picture you posted has vivid colors and a nice saturation to them.


----------



## BenPlace

jeff9n said:


> I watched Thursday Night Football in 4K tonight on the Roku Streaming Stick+ using Fox Sports app. For the first time, I can watch a game on the 150in screen that is sharp.  There is no zero pixelation or artifact.
> 
> The cameras capture the game in 1080P (A). Then source A is either downgraded to 720P (B) for Youtube TV or upscaled to 4K (C) for Fox Sports app. If you use Youtube TV, you are getting video feed #B which looks crappy on the huge 4K projector screen.
> 
> If you use a supported media player (Roku/Apple TV/Amazon Fire) and Fox Sports app, you are getting video feed #C . It looks terrific. This is the best way to go. Note Chromecast Ultra and Nvidia Shield are currently not supported for 4K output under Fox Sports app.
> 
> Alternatively, one could use Roku Ultra or the latest Nvidia Shield with AI scaling. These devices will upscale the video to 4K. But there will be compression artifact due to the conversion from 1080P to 720P before being upscaled to 4K.
> 
> Keep in mind the football games on Sunday and Monday night are not upscaled to 4K. Maybe they will in the future.
> 
> I used to have Chromecast Ultra. Now I replaced it with Roku Streaming Stick + so I can watch TNF in 4K. Note there is a regular Roku Streaming Stick with also works. But it does not support the faster Wireless AC required for smooth streaming. Thus you want to use Stick+ or Roku Ultra.


I have the new NVidia Shield with AI Upscaling and I can tell you for 1080p content it does an amazing job. You would be hard pressed to tell the difference between a 4k feed and a 1080p AI upscaled video. That being said, on 720p feeds, forget about it. It makes it look like you turned the sharpness to 100 on your device. I always turn it off on 720 content.
I am lucky in that I have a Roku Ultra in my bedroom I can move to my theater room for thursday night football. I don't see why they wont support Android, hopefully that will change next year and hopefully all games will be the same as the TNF feeds this year.
FYI, I do not keep my Roku in my theater room because it does not support 7.1 audio. The Shield is an amazing device that will play anything you throw at it.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

BenPlace said:


> I have the new NVidia Shield with AI Upscaling and I can tell you for 1080p content it does an amazing job. You would be hard pressed to tell the difference between a 4k feed and a 1080p AI upscaled video. That being said, on 720p feeds, forget about it. It makes it look like you turned the sharpness to 100 on your device. I always turn it off on 720 content.
> I am lucky in that I have a Roku Ultra in my bedroom I can move to my theater room for thursday night football. I don't see why they wont support Android, hopefully that will change next year and hopefully all games will be the same as the TNF feeds this year.
> FYI, I do not keep my Roku in my theater room because it does not support 7.1 audio. The Shield is an amazing device that will play anything you throw at it.


Interesting that the 2019 Shield doesn't do a great job with 720p. 

Just a small correction: At the moment Roku Ultra (and others) support DD+ which can be up to 7.1 and Atmos, but it's a lossy format (compressed). It's up to the app to support it. For example it works on Disney+, Vudu, and I believe Prime. While Netfilx supports DD+ it does not support Atmos on any Roku. Netflix is claiming it's a Roku issue, but then how is Disney doing Dolby Vison and Atmos am I right ;-) !?

It would be nice if everything just worked but sadly we're not there yet with the new formats.


----------



## BenPlace

Casey_Bryson said:


> Interesting that the 2019 Shield doesn't do a great job with 720p.
> 
> Just a small correction: At the moment Roku Ultra (and others) support DD+ which can be up to 7.1 and Atmos, but it's a lossy format (compressed). It's up to the app to support it. For example it works on Disney+, Vudu, and I believe Prime. While Netfilx supports DD+ it does not support Atmos on any Roku. Netflix is claiming it's a Roku issue, but then how is Disney doing Dolby Vison and Atmos am I right ;-) !?
> 
> It would be nice if everything just worked but sadly we're not there yet with the new formats.


I should have been more technical, but my Roku Ultra will not play TrueHD or Dolby Atmos 7.1, the only supported 7.1 format is PCM and DD+.
I am an avid Plex user and this limitation is huge for my 4K UHD content.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

BenPlace said:


> I should have been more technical, but my Roku Ultra will not play TrueHD or Dolby Atmos 7.1, the only supported 7.1 format is PCM and DD+.
> I am an avid Plex user and this limitation is huge for my 4K UHD content.


You are right about Plex and I agree. That audio limitation forced me to upgrade my PC, but now I use Plex as a front end via Kodi utilizing DS player so that I can upscale and process video via MadVR--which seems to be the best video processor out there short of 7K to 10K hardware options. It's a lot of hoops to jump through for Plex and I'm still getting everything to gel together nicely, but the end result will be nice. As a fall back I'm using MPC player until I work out all the kinks (DS player not invoking AMD HDR outside the OS switch) 

If you haven't tried it MadVR is amazing. I recently have been comparing the Star Wars blu-rays upscaled to 4K versus the Disney+ 4K HDR versions...it's a close call due to the superior bit rate from the blu-ray.


----------



## niveknow

Sonny2160p said:


> What brand of DLP glasses do you use? Do they stay synced?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Taking the discussion wayyyy back to Page 13 about Active 3D glasses. =)

I've seen casual discussion on glasses for the Mijia 4k, but can't seem to see a clear answer on which ones work on this project. Thanks everyone.


----------



## jpdribbler

Casey_Bryson said:


> *I can for the Fengmi 4K version* which is a little better (brighter, faster input lag) on most accounts (per PHC review as well). I worked with Stephen Lou and he was great to work with. Just search on that page for "Real goog" LOL 😂. Yes I know it's misspelled but, it's the listing I used.


i was going to buy the xiaomi 4k laser beamer but your posts made me curious about the fengmi projector.
Can you pm me the link to the version you have bought as well?

Thanks a lot for your help! sorry about hijacking this thread. I am unable to write pms at this time...


----------



## Casey_Bryson

jpdribbler said:


> i was going to buy the xiaomi 4k laser beamer but your posts made me curious about the fengmi projector.
> Can you pm me the link to the version you have bought as well?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help! sorry about hijacking this thread. I am unable to write pms at this time...


NP. Check your PM's.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

niveknow said:


> Taking the discussion wayyyy back to Page 13 about Active 3D glasses. =)
> 
> I've seen casual discussion on glasses for the Mijia 4k, but can't seem to see a clear answer on which ones work on this project. Thanks everyone.


These have the best color and brightness, but not the greatest looks. I used them for me. Oddly they are the cheapest looking and cheapest overall. 

*#1 Goswot 144Hz Rechargeable DLP Active Shutter Eyewear for Optoma Acer Vivitek Dell LG and All The Other DLP-Link Projectors*

These look better and are very good, but slightly different color wise. I use these for my family or guests. 

*#2 BOBLOV Active Shutter 3D Glasses DLP-Link USB Blue Compatible BenQ W1070 W700 Dell DLP Projectors (Black-1 Pack)*

I've tested about 5 or 6 different pair with the two above are the best. 

If you value light blockage (from periphery of you eye) and the best construction the below will do fine...close to the BOBLOV, but more expensive:

*#3 Ultra-Clear HD 144 Hz DLP Link 3D Active Rechargeable Shutter Glasses for All 3D DLP Projectors - BenQ, Optoma, Dell, Mitsubishi, Samsung, Acer, Vivit*

also the Xpand 105's are the best glasses you can get, but they sadly do not work with these projectors.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Non UST version for about half the price?

https://www.gizchina.com/2019/11/20...ser-projector-released-for-5999-yuan-853/amp/


----------



## niveknow

Casey_Bryson said:


> These have the best color and brightness, but not the greatest looks. I used them for me. Oddly they are the cheapest looking and cheapest overall.
> 
> *#1 Goswot 144Hz Rechargeable DLP Active Shutter Eyewear for Optoma Acer Vivitek Dell LG and All The Other DLP-Link Projectors*
> 
> These look better and are very good, but slightly different color wise. I use these for my family or guests.
> 
> *#2 BOBLOV Active Shutter 3D Glasses DLP-Link USB Blue Compatible BenQ W1070 W700 Dell DLP Projectors (Black-1 Pack)*
> 
> I've tested about 5 or 6 different pair with the two above are the best.
> 
> If you value light blockage (from periphery of you eye) and the best construction the below will do fine...close to the BOBLOV, but more expensive:
> 
> *#3 Ultra-Clear HD 144 Hz DLP Link 3D Active Rechargeable Shutter Glasses for All 3D DLP Projectors - BenQ, Optoma, Dell, Mitsubishi, Samsung, Acer, Vivit*
> 
> also the Xpand 105's are the best glasses you can get, but they sadly do not work with these projectors.



Thank you for a direct and straight forward recommendation. I'm picking up a set of the Boblov. Cheers!


----------



## Lemonspeakers

Casey_Bryson said:


> NP. Check your PM's.



@Casey_Bryson, Do you have the fengmi 4k? I was wondering if you have HDR enabled? I've been reading over at AVForums that when HDR gets enabled, the image becomes dark and dull. It's been confirmed by a few members there.
Feel free to shoot me a PM. 

Thanks!

ANd have you found a way to turn your projector off using a controller other than the stock one that comes in the box? CEC can turn on the projector, but I haven't found one that can turn OFF the projector.


----------



## BenPlace

If you have a harmony remote, add the Amazon Fire TV stick and the button will power it off.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Lemonspeakers said:


> @Casey_Bryson, Do you have the fengmi 4k? I was wondering if you have HDR enabled? I've been reading over at AVForums that when HDR gets enabled, the image becomes dark and dull. It's been confirmed by a few members there.
> Feel free to shoot me a PM.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ANd have you found a way to turn your projector off using a controller other than the stock one that comes in the box? CEC can turn on the projector, but I haven't found one that can turn OFF the projector.


See Ben's reply below for powering it off. If rooted you can also use a browser with full remote options (on your phone, tablet, etc...) to turn it off. With Fengmi you also have a button on the projector. 

Regarding HDR I don't have this issue and it's likely a user/settings/screen issue. 

From a settings standpoint, the dynamic range must be changed for each HDR source: set your black levels/floor with Brightness and White/ceiling with Contrast and you'll achieve a nice dynamic HDR picture--and even brighter if you're okay with a little more detail/higher floor in your blacks. 

From a Screen standpoint: having a negative gain screen will provide a lower flower and an ALR/CLR screen will boost your contrast and perceived brightness so that helps with both ends of the spectrum for better HDR

I have a TCL 6 series 65r17 (FALD with 128 zones IIRC) and it compares favorable with that. I think I get around 400-700+ nits depending on the size of the white area. I think Vincent (youtube) reported up to 1000 nits depending on what's being displayed and variety of other factors. 

I've compared bad scenes where I thought I wasn't getting a good HDR image, like the one at the beginning of Mandlorian Episode 1 in the bar and It looked just as bad on my TCL in Dolby Vision so....sometimes it's just how it was filmed and formatted.


----------



## Lemonspeakers

BenPlace said:


> If you have a harmony remote, add the Amazon Fire TV stick and the button will power it off.



Thank you Ben. At the moment, I have an Nvidia Shield Pro 2019. Would you know if the harmony remote supports this android box?


----------



## Bjur

Lemonspeakers said:


> Thank you Ben. At the moment, I have an Nvidia Shield Pro 2019. Would you know if the harmony remote supports this android box?


It does on the other models of Shield, so I don't see why it shoudn't.


----------



## benny buchner

Did the upscaling work with 3D sbs mkv movies???


----------



## benny buchner

Did the Shield with AI Upscaling work with 3D sbs mkv movies???


----------



## BenPlace

benny buchner said:


> Did the Shield with AI Upscaling work with 3D sbs mkv movies???


No, in fact it only works with 24p framerate. So most movies but not 60fps content


----------



## BenPlace

Bjur said:


> It does on the other models of Shield, so I don't see why it shoudn't.


I use my Shield 2019 with my Harmony remote, it works fine.


----------



## zythoun

Hello,
I had the same "slow boot issue" so I opened my videoprojector but the problem stay the same. Do you have an idea how to solve this? The only way I had to get back a clean picture again was to eat the chips with an heatgun. 
Has someone managed to repair a defective xiaomi mijia laser 4k?
Thanks


----------



## dfenser

I noticed an OTA update being applied for the first time in months over the weekend. Does anyone know if update notes are ever posted online?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

dfenser said:


> I noticed an OTA update being applied for the first time in months over the weekend. Does anyone know if update notes are ever posted online?


I think someone mentioned an update over on the XDA thread ([APP] Xiaomi Mi Led/Laser Projector/TV tools) but I think Spocky was still trying to figure out what the differences were. Don't quote me though ;-) That's the most technical thread you'll find on the Xioami's outside of some Chinese forum I'm not aware of.


----------



## BenPlace

Anyone have any news on the latest OTA update? I would like a "Info" button to show what is currently being displayed, resolution and HDR along with better keystoning.


----------



## azn-archangel

Anyone have problems getting HDMI ARC to work with their soundbar? I turn on CEC control from the projector, have the soundbar plugged into HDMI 3 and HDMI ARC in on the sound bar, and have the audio setting set to HDMI ARC on both the bar/projector. 

Also have massive audio delays on my sound bar if I'm playing back Dolby enabled content even with the sound effects turned off on the projector.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

azn-archangel said:


> Anyone have problems getting HDMI ARC to work with their soundbar? I turn on CEC control from the projector, have the soundbar plugged into HDMI 3 and HDMI ARC in on the sound bar, and have the audio setting set to HDMI ARC on both the bar/projector.
> 
> Also have massive audio delays on my sound bar if I'm playing back Dolby enabled content even with the sound effects turned off on the projector.


I had delays that couldn't be fixed with lip sync/audio delay via my receiver so I abandoned using it. I haven't tried it since rooting. I ended up purchasing a receiver that could pass 4K video to work around the issue.


----------



## wheelee

Machine Tear Down
https://www.touying.com/t-36890-1.html


----------



## Shuyyk

Hi, Merry Christmas everyone! I have a basic question on this projector. When 8 connect the hdmi cable to my computer, my computer data the native resolution of this projector is 1920x1080. Is this correct? How do I enjoy 4k resolution with my computer and this projector? Do I need to upscale the resolution in my computer settings, or is it automatically done at current settings? Thanks a lot!


----------



## monakh

You should be seeing 4K resolution as native in your PC (I do). There may be an issue with how the projector is being detected by your PC. Try enabling HDMI 2.0 and if that doesn't work, reboot everything at the same time.

By the way, in other news, I have not seen the OTA yet (I also signed up for the Beta updates a while back). Nada!


----------



## Shuyyk

Thanks, this is worrying me then. My computer is new with a 2080ti gfx card. The ota update happened to me, and I'm on version 1.3.105 now. I've just tried to join the beta group to see if it changes anything. I don't see any hdmi 2.0 setting anywhere in the menu, and I've tried many times to find it. Could it be my hdmi wire? I doubt it though, it shouldn't change the native resolution of the projector...


----------



## azn-archangel

Casey_Bryson said:


> I had delays that couldn't be fixed with lip sync/audio delay via my receiver so I abandoned using it. I haven't tried it since rooting. I ended up purchasing a receiver that could pass 4K video to work around the issue.


I think I found the problem. It didn't matter what device I had hooked up to the projector, every time the device was set to output 5.1 PCM to the projector, I would start having audio lag issues. Turning that off helped and my sound bar looks to work properly with the projector via optical now.


----------



## azn-archangel

niveknow said:


> Very interesting Casey_Bryson. I've always been curious on WHY to even root the thing in terms of benefits. Yes the Chinese UI sucks unless you're chinese, but that's an easy ignore by just using a Shield/ATV/Fire/etc and thus never even deal with the native UI. I do have a habit of always making sure I have the latest updates/firmware via the device menus which this thing has NOT had any updates for many many many moons. I think the current stable version will be the last. (Key stone annoys me.. *which there was a 3rd party way to enable 8 point*).. Other than that.. it just works without any issues. So why even spend the time to hack. Looks like the lag benefit you mention is good for games...but PQ goodness is good for all. I would be very interested to see data comparisons with stock firmware vs any tweaks available via the enginnering menu.


Any way you can point out where I can find this third party way to enable 8 point? My setup has only one corner that is messed up and distorting. Half way to the top left corner it juts out a bit high and the top left corner drops too low. When content is in letter box it shows up as a droopy corner. 









I casted a calibration image to my screen and messed around with the keystone to show the issue. I tried this on a blank wall and the distortion is still there but a lot less noticeable. Guessing someone at the factory mixed up two calibration values.









Tried searching in both XDA projector tools and here for the method you mentioned to @Casey_Bryson but couldn't get the details.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

azn-archangel said:


> Any way you can point out where I can find this third party way to enable 8 point? My setup has only one corner that is messed up and distorting. Half way to the top left corner it juts out a bit high and the top left corner drops too low. When content is in letter box it shows up as a droopy corner.
> SNIP IMAGE
> 
> I casted a calibration image to my screen and messed around with the keystone to show the issue. I tried this on a blank wall and the distortion is still there but a lot less noticeable. Guessing someone at the factory mixed up two calibration values.
> SNIP IMAGE
> 
> Tried searching in both XDA projector tools and here for the method you mentioned to @Casey_Bryson but couldn't get the details.


That 8 point @niveknow was referencing was only a wish and not something that actually exists on the Xiaomi Mijia 4K. I think he was quoting me in reference to disabling the noise reduction and interlacing "features" to reduce input lag and give a cleaner/sharper/better picture. 

8 point is reserved for Fengmi and A300 only. IIRC Spocky may have said they are driver level, but worth asking on the XDA board if a search doesn't help.


----------



## azn-archangel

Casey_Bryson said:


> That 8 point @niveknow was referencing was only a wish and not something that actually exists on the Xiaomi Mijia 4K. I think he was quoting me in reference to disabling the noise reduction and interlacing "features" to reduce input lag and give a cleaner/sharper/better picture.
> 
> 8 point is reserved for Fengmi and A300 only. IIRC Spocky may have said they are driver level, but worth asking on the XDA board if a search doesn't help.


I posted on XDA and opened tickets with the seller (********) + Xiaomi support out of Hong Kong. Hopefully one of them gets back to me with something I can work with. 
At worse hopefully I get an exchange from ********, maybe pay the difference for the Fengmi or A300. Sucks because this should be easily correctable in software.


----------



## Coopzor

Is this projector not a better choice?
240hz so it will play movies without stuttering, is that correct? 

Chic B5U, I can't post links yet.


----------



## Coopzor

I mean chiq with a q.
Why can I not edit my posts?


----------



## monakh

Shuyyk said:


> Thanks, this is worrying me then. My computer is new with a 2080ti gfx card. The ota update happened to me, and I'm on version 1.3.105 now. I've just tried to join the beta group to see if it changes anything. I don't see any hdmi 2.0 setting anywhere in the menu, and I've tried many times to find it. Could it be my hdmi wire? I doubt it though, it shouldn't change the native resolution of the projector...


To change input to HDMI 2.0, press the button with 3 bars, go into PLAYBACK settings and then turn it on. 

Sent from my SM-N9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuyyk

Thanks a lot, I finally found it. But when I turn it on, the screen just goes dark. I have a hdmi 2 graphics card and the hdmi wire supports 4k so I'm not sure what's wrong. Has anyone gotten this problem before?


----------



## rlrbjr

How do you install a screen and not use keystone adjustment? I have read that using digital keystone degrades the image. Has anyone installed a screen and aligned it without keystone? If so, how did you get everything aligned. I have an Elite Screens 100 inch Aeon CLT on order and I'm planning my installation.


----------



## BenPlace

rlrbjr said:


> How do you install a screen and not use keystone adjustment? I have read that using digital keystone degrades the image. Has anyone installed a screen and aligned it without keystone? If so, how did you get everything aligned. I have an Elite Screens 100 inch Aeon CLT on order and I'm planning my installation.


If you get it the right distance and put it in the right position and nothing is wrong with your projector, like mine, it should align perfect.


----------



## admiral_mason

Anyone having issues with the projector taking a minute or two to boot to the main screen?

Screen is just dark for a couple of minutes until it flicks on.

Light is coming out of the PJ.

Works fine after long startup.


----------



## monakh

Shuyyk said:


> Thanks a lot, I finally found it. But when I turn it on, the screen just goes dark. I have a hdmi 2 graphics card and the hdmi wire supports 4k so I'm not sure what's wrong. Has anyone gotten this problem before?


You should try another cable. Or, if using an AVR, try direct input to the output device--to troubleshoot the problem further.


----------



## Shuyyk

monakh said:


> You should try another cable. Or, if using an AVR, try direct input to the output device--to troubleshoot the problem further.


thanks a lot, i tried all the wires i have and finally one worked! well sort of, it is very jarred at 60hz but largely ok at 50hz. i'm buying an 8k wire to test further. it's quite surprising i had to try 4 different wires (all rated 18gbps) before finding one that even semi worked...


----------



## monakh

Shuyyk said:


> thanks a lot, i tried all the wires i have and finally one worked! well sort of, it is very jarred at 60hz but largely ok at 50hz. i'm buying an 8k wire to test further. it's quite surprising i had to try 4 different wires (all rated 18gbps) before finding one that even semi worked...


Happy to help. Cables are dodgy business. Best to buy reputable brands. They don't have to be expensive, they just have to work well.


----------



## Shuyyk

Has anyone heard of the samsav alr screens? They have alr screens up to 133 inches. They said they make the screens themselves and sent me a brochure, and I've attached a screenshot of it.

Their website is:

http://www.samsav.com/smasscreenpro20181/products/12220212.html

Am tempted by the size (it's the biggest alr screen I've heard so far) but want to make sure it's good quality before buying.


----------



## Kromasm

Hi !

I have bought one and I'm waiting for the shipment. I will use an Intel NUC (Intel Core i3-8109U with Intel Iris Plus Graphics 655) to playback content (Windows 10) with the HDMI output directly connected to the projector.

I was wondering how the projector "optimize" (or not ?) the *1080p* content according the 2 scenarios below and which is the best :

Windows with 3840 x 2160 resolution => Projector

Windows with 1920 x 1080 resolution => Projector

Will there be any differences ?

My NUC will be to weak to use MadVR sadly...


----------



## spocky12

Kromasm said:


> Hi !
> 
> 
> 
> I have bought one and I'm waiting for the shipment. I will use an Intel NUC (Intel Core i3-8109U with Intel Iris Plus Graphics 655) to playback content (Windows 10) with the HDMI output directly connected to the projector.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering how the projector "optimize" (or not ?) the *1080p* content according the 2 scenarios below and which is the best :
> 
> 
> 
> Windows with 3840 x 2160 resolution => Projector
> 
> 
> 
> Windows with 1920 x 1080 resolution => Projector
> 
> 
> 
> Will there be any differences ?
> 
> 
> 
> My NUC will be to weak to use MadVR sadly...


I'd say it depends on the upscale of your graphic card. 
But it's probably better to feed it with 4k, as it will disable the noise reduction algorithm that makes the image less crisp.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Shuyyk said:


> thanks a lot, i tried all the wires i have and finally one worked! well sort of, it is very jarred at 60hz but largely ok at 50hz. i'm buying an 8k wire to test further. it's quite surprising i had to try 4 different wires (all rated 18gbps) before finding one that even semi worked...


This needs to be repeated over and over. Even the Optoma P1 has a cable that comes with the projector and it has known to have quality issues. So if Optoma can't get it right 100% of the time and their engineers swear by it then it's an issue across the board. This should be stickied! I never thought I would have 4K issues due to a cable, but it's been proven over, and over, and over, and over and...

*Don't mess around: buy 8K cables only!!! *


----------



## Kromasm

spocky12 said:


> I'd say it depends on the upscale of your graphic card.
> But it's probably better to feed it with 4k, as it will disable the noise reduction algorithm that makes the image less crisp.


Thank you, that's what I thought. I'll find out when I recieve the projector.


----------



## Shuyyk

Casey_Bryson said:


> This needs to be repeated over and over. Even the Optoma P1 has a cable that comes with the projector and it has known to have quality issues. So if Optoma can't get it right 100% of the time and their engineers swear by it then it's an issue across the board. This should be stickied! I never thought I would have 4K issues due to a cable, but it's been proven over, and over, and over, and over and...
> 
> *Don't mess around: buy 8K cables only!!! *


This is gospel. my 8k wire worked perfectly!


----------



## ltent

BenPlace said:


> If you get it the right distance and put it in the right position and nothing is wrong with your projector, like mine, it should align perfect.


All of these projectors have the rounded image at the top, and is off on the sides a bit as well. I have installed 3 of them since xmas, and everyone had to be keystoned, you can get it close without keystone (as in on the screen and size wise), but you will never get it all the way zero'd in unless you have a screen you can move around with the projector. I've finally got it close after resetting it and playing with 3 different setups for a month.


----------



## ltent

Hello everyone,

For anybody interested in this projector, or any of the Chinese ust models at all, I wanted to just give an update. I ordered 3 of these over the xmas break. I rooted all 3 and then began to tinker with the setup. I went with 2 different screens, one was the grey normal material from Carls Place, and then I was one of the first to order the new ust material from Carls. I couldn't even find it on the website, the rep had to send me a link to view it. All 3 screens were ordered to support up to 126 inches. The gray material was nice, but the alr material was beautiful. So the gray material was given to my dad and cousin with there projectors, I will post pictures of there setups this weekend. I've included a link with varying light situations, and Im using all led lights in my setup at 4500k (pure white). I can watch tv with them on full tilt with no issue. I have all 4k led tvs in my house, and I can honestly say I will never buy another one, until they are available in 100+ inches without paying a mortgage for them. My setup is still a work in progress, but she is coming along. After tinkering with the screen, I came up with a 122 inch screen for my setup/distance, and I feel its absolutely perfect for my area. See for yourself.

Some notes: 
1. One out of the box the settings on the projector are terrible, definitely play with the color settings yourself. 
2. Another note, root it immediately if you feel comfortable! The Chinese blob wear that comes on the projector are useless, deleted it and put a streaming stick with it immediately. I set my projector to load directly to my fire stick 4k, so it never goes to the projector menu unless I want to mess with the settings. 
3. Enable hdmi 2.0 immediately, you won't get full 4k from any device without enabling it (I spent hours wondering why it would only give me 1080p)
4. The tone mapping in the projector is either nonexistent or is rubbish, so if you're going to use 4k hdr material, then you MUST either use a player that has decent tone mapping, or use some sort of video processing. I spent hours wondering why the picture was either too bright, or the colors were too cold. I ended up changing my video player to vlc player (has tone mapping support), and the result was night and day. I'm currently building a htpc to use madvr on as I can't afford the big boy video processors.
5. If you have any sort of light in your setup, spend the extra money and get the ust material from carls or better yet true alr material (carls place says the ust material is a variant of alr). I demo'd the gray material, and for me it was just ok.. if you have light control it would work wonders.. but I didn't want to have to dim the lights every time I watch tv. For my dad in his setup it worked fine, I like the ability to have the fella all around, drinking beer and relaxing without making it too intimate of a setting. 
6. Finally, make sure you mount the screen matte side out, even though this is completely opposite of what the technical support reps at carls place told me. I ended up having to unstaple the screen from the frame and flip it over to realize what was going on. The pictures at the Link below do the projector no justice... none at all. The picture is absolutely beautiful in person, and it only gets better from here! I'll update with my Dolby Atmos setup coming soon!

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/10GuN_Brh8sI9QMnWOwOjEhyPwDOWPZZ8?usp=sharing


----------



## monakh

ltent said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> For anybody interested in this projector
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/10GuN_Brh8sI9QMnWOwOjEhyPwDOWPZZ8?usp=sharing


Good stuff! Congrats!

Isn't Carl's ALR material NOT recommended for USTs? I thought it resulted in hotspots or something? How are you mounting it? Does Carl now sell frames too?


----------



## Yousif Ahmed

Hi
i want to buy xiaomi 4k laser projector but i dont know which one to buy becouse there is defferent types

can anyone tell me which one is the best ... and it is worth it or i need to save my money for better one like vava or optoma ??

last question 
which projector screen is the best for picture quality ? i need something that is not expensive


----------



## Raúl Rico

admiral_mason said:


> Anyone having issues with the projector taking a minute or two to boot to the main screen?
> 
> Screen is just dark for a couple of minutes until it flicks on.
> 
> Light is coming out of the PJ.
> 
> Works fine after long startup.


There are several guys suffering this problem (me included). It was commented previously in this thread. No solution until now. One guy tried to disassemble his projector, and he discovered some plastic material in bad state around image chip, but after removing taht he wasn't able to ensemble it and make it work again.

Some others have tried to just left the projector's case opened to solve this electric problematic contact, wherever it is. Some of them succeded for the moment.


----------



## BenPlace

Raúl Rico said:


> There are several guys suffering this problem (me included). It was commented previously in this thread. No solution until now. One guy tried to disassemble his projector, and he discovered some plastic material in bad state around image chip, but after removing taht he wasn't able to ensemble it and make it work again.
> 
> Some others have tried to just left the projector's case opened to solve this electric problematic contact, wherever it is. Some of them succeded for the moment.


I just started having this problem after daily use of mine since July of 2019. It is very odd in that if I turn the projector off for only 30 minutes or so, it comes right back on, but once it cools completely down it takes 30 seconds to a minute or so to finally display a picture.


----------



## ltent

monakh said:


> Good stuff! Congrats!
> 
> Isn't Carl's ALR material NOT recommended for USTs? I thought it resulted in hotspots or something? How are you mounting it? Does Carl now sell frames too?


This material is specifically for USTS, you have to ask for it as they just released it. I mounted the screen on 1x3 studs cut to fix 126 inches. And then I created cleats on the wall to force the lumber straight (naturally wood bows).


----------



## ltent

Yousif Ahmed said:


> Hi
> i want to buy xiaomi 4k laser projector but i dont know which one to buy becouse there is defferent types
> 
> can anyone tell me which one is the best ... and it is worth it or i need to save my money for better one like vava or optoma ??
> 
> last question
> which projector screen is the best for picture quality ? i need something that is not expensive


The mijia, fengmi, and a300 are the 3 4k usts' for the moment from xiaomi in order from least to highest brightness. I will tell you though that once my mijia was rooted and I was able to get into the hidden menus, my projector is listed as fengmi4k in the programming. I don't know if these newer mijias are just rebranded fengmis are what. I bought 3 and all 3 say the same thing.


----------



## Tom Hall

Have the issues with these projectors been sorted now? Or if I buy one now will I still get the issue of screen not appearing straight away after some time?


----------



## monakh

What on earth does this even mean? 

Sent from my SM-N9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Tom Hall said:


> Have the issues with these projectors been sorted now? Or if I buy one now will I still get the issue of screen not appearing straight away after some time?


Unfortunately no one here can answer that question. It appears to be a pretty rare issue that occurred with the 1st (1080p) and 2nd Gen (4K). I haven't seen anyone with the issue on a Fengmi likely due to a different housing (shell) with more space in the problem area, but that's pure speculation. I would imagine there are more Mijia owners than the Fengmi and A300 combined. They are all manufactured by Fengmi though the A300 and Fengmi came out several months after the Mijia.


----------



## dvduser8

Do not buy Xiaomi Mijia Projectors!! In less than 6 month of usage, mine became defective. 2 big bands of ugly distortion appeared on the screen. Factory reset no use. I called their China customer service hotline and the person said someone will call me back within 24 hours to solve the problem, even though I told them that I don't have a China number (I don't reside in China) . He said it's OK. But no one call back. Called 2nd time and was given the same assurance again. Same outcome. 3rd and 4th time, same answers and assurance. Someone will call me back within 24 hours. Yet, no one call back.

The 5th time, I told them enough of this rubbish. I need to speak to their supervisor, who then gave me a Guangzhou center number that can help with my case. Called Guangzhou and they told me to call back the same customer service hot line for further assistance. Super ridiculous!!

Finally, the 6th call center person flatly told me that they do not support units bought by customers from outside of China!! They will only support customers who have a China phone number and resides in China. I told them I am willing to send the defective projector to any of their service centers in China but was told that I'm unable to do so. Asked him what can I do to have this repaired and he said there's nothing else I can do! In other words, I've just wasted a few thousand dollars on an expensive product with very low reliability. Can forget about the 10 years+ lamp life span they've advertised. Lei Jun should be ashamed with this type of shoddy product quality.

Just thought I warn any potential buyers about this first so that you save yourself thousands of dollars and not make the same mistake as me. One of the worst product and customer service experience I've ever come across in my life...


----------



## spocky12

Did you try to remove the screws so that you can open it a little bit ? This decreases pressure on a cable and it seems it fixed display issues for a few people (it was not the exact same issue as yours, but who knows).


----------



## dvduser8

spocky12 said:


> Did you try to remove the screws so that you can open it a little bit ? This decreases pressure on a cable and it seems it fixed display issues for a few people (it was not the exact same issue as yours, but who knows).


Yes. In fact, managed to open up the whole casing to release pressure on all the cables. Same problem. Now, the China Xiaomi side is just ignoring me. This buy has indeed turned out to be a very expensive mistake. I wonder for all other worldwide customers not residing in China, do they know how to get their projectors repaired when the time eventually come? Or is most people like me, buying it with the hope that it will last for a very long time?


----------



## Bibon

I think we all hope it will last long.
Sorry to hear that you are having an unresolvable problem...
Mine still works perfectly since last june but I am not safe from any inconvenience.


----------



## rkdeza

BenPlace said:


> If you have a harmony remote, add the Amazon Fire TV stick and the button will power it off.


I'm trying to get my harmony elite remote to pair, and I've added the Amazon Fire TV stick, but "harmony keyboard" it's not showing up in the bluetooth settings of the projector. I've tried rebooting several times, deleting and adding in the Fire TV stick in the Harmony, but it's still not being recognized. Any other tips?


----------



## BenPlace

rkdeza said:


> I'm trying to get my harmony elite remote to pair, and I've added the Amazon Fire TV stick, but "harmony keyboard" it's not showing up in the bluetooth settings of the projector. I've tried rebooting several times, deleting and adding in the Fire TV stick in the Harmony, but it's still not being recognized. Any other tips?


I didn't have to pair anything, I just added the "Amazon Fire TV" and used it in the start sequence for "Power off"

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## rkdeza

BenPlace said:


> I didn't have to pair anything, I just added the "Amazon Fire TV" and used it in the start sequence for "Power off"
> 
> Thanks,
> Ben


Thanks, I got it working. I had to remove some devices from Harmony and reinstall the "Amazon Fire TV" device for it to be recognized in the bluetooth settings of the projector. So without pairing the remote, you don't see "Harmony Keyboard" in your bluetooth settings of the projector, but you can still power it off with the Harmony elite remote? On my end, all the buttons work on the Harmony except the volume up and down, which still needs to be controlled by the original remote for the projector. Not sure if this is normal for anyone else though using this setup.


----------



## BenPlace

rkdeza said:


> Thanks, I got it working. I had to remove some devices from Harmony and reinstall the "Amazon Fire TV" device for it to be recognized in the bluetooth settings of the projector. So without pairing the remote, you don't see "Harmony Keyboard" in your bluetooth settings of the projector, but you can still power it off with the Harmony elite remote? On my end, all the buttons work on the Harmony except the volume up and down, which still needs to be controlled by the original remote for the projector. Not sure if this is normal for anyone else though using this setup.


I never use anything on the projector except power off, I have CEC set up for power on and use a Shield for all of my content.
Are you using the built in apps?


----------



## rkdeza

BenPlace said:


> I never use anything on the projector except power off, I have CEC set up for power on and use a Shield for all of my content.
> Are you using the built in apps?


I'm also using a Shield and have CEC for power on. I've rooted it already so it automatically boots up to the Shield when it turns on. I usually just use the main projector's menu for switching HDMI inputs. I froze all the stock apps, and now everything is in English. So, no, I'm not using the built in apps. Regarding the volume controls from the Harmony, I think I might get a soundbar in the future that Harmony can control. I'm just really trying to consolidate everything into this remote.


----------



## BIGBEAR2004

To make a long story short I ended up setting up an ALR screen with the Mija 4k projector, and right away the brightness level dropped dramatically. The black levels were improved, but the brightness is just not very good compared to a standard white screen. Anyone have calibrated SDR/HDR settings with good brightness levels for an ALR screen to share?


----------



## rkdeza

BenPlace said:


> I just started having this problem after daily use of mine since July of 2019. It is very odd in that if I turn the projector off for only 30 minutes or so, it comes right back on, but once it cools completely down it takes 30 seconds to a minute or so to finally display a picture.


Hey Ben, any solution to your slow bootup problem that others are having? I've only had mine for a couple months now, but the posts on here lately have got me thinking that these problems will show up sooner or later. Maybe the Fengmi 4k will fare better in the long run, but it might be too soon to tell.


----------



## BenPlace

rkdeza said:


> Hey Ben, any solution to your slow bootup problem that others are having? I've only had mine for a couple months now, but the posts on here lately have got me thinking that these problems will show up sooner or later. Maybe the Fengmi 4k will fare better in the long run, but it might be too soon to tell.


No, I just give it 45 seconds to a minute and it comes on. The weird thing is if I power it off and back on within an hour or so, it works correctly. Its almost like it isn't warm enough to display the picture yet. Very weird.


----------



## 10basetom

BIGBEAR2004 said:


> To make a long story short I ended up setting up an ALR screen with the Mija 4k projector, and right away the brightness level dropped dramatically. The black levels were improved, but the brightness is just not very good compared to a standard white screen. Anyone have calibrated SDR/HDR settings with good brightness levels for an ALR screen to share?


From what I've seen, ALR screens are mostly beneficial in a room with lots of ambient light. For dark rooms (i.e., light controlled), a traditional white screen will generally give you the best picture.


----------



## dreamstate

Those of you that have experienced malfunctions and no service from these Chinese manufacturers... what were you expecting? Do you just blindly throw away thousands of dollars into the nearest fire for absolutely no reason? Can you afford to do this? If not, why didn't you listen to anyone telling you it's stupid to do something like purchase this kind of garbage from Chinese companies and places like Al**xpre** Ba**g**d etc? I wouldn't even go near projectors like the VULVA that are aimed at North American consumers. They are all the same, from the same parent company Appotronic. You reap what you sow.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

dreamstate said:


> Those of you that have experienced malfunctions and no service from these Chinese manufacturers... what were you expecting? Do you just blindly throw away thousands of dollars into the nearest fire for absolutely no reason? Can you afford to do this? If not, why didn't you listen to anyone telling you it's stupid to do something like purchase this kind of garbage from Chinese companies and places like Al**xpre** Ba**g**d etc? I wouldn't even go near projectors like the VULVA that are aimed at North American consumers. They are all the same, from the same parent company Appotronic. You reap what you sow.



Troll much? No need to throw salt on anyone's wounds. Lots of happy owners in this group and the others. There is always a risk with any electronic device no matter where they are made. I recently had to return two Denon receiver's within 3 months and my chinese projector is still awesome 9 months in and half the price...so by that measure there's enough left over to self insure or have a bonfire ;-)


----------



## dreamstate

Casey_Bryson said:


> Troll much? No need to throw salt on anyone's wounds. Lots of happy owners in this group and the others. There is always a risk with any electronic device no matter where they are made. I recently had to return two Denon receiver's within 3 months and my chinese projector is still awesome 9 months in and half the price...so by that measure there's enough left over to self insure or have a bonfire ;-)


Yes, yes I do. A lot. Thanks for noticing and the update.


----------



## monakh

dreamstate said:


> Those of you that have experienced malfunctions and no service from these Chinese manufacturers... what were you expecting? Do you just blindly throw away thousands of dollars into the nearest fire for absolutely no reason? Can you afford to do this? If not, why didn't you listen to anyone telling you it's stupid to do something like purchase this kind of garbage from Chinese companies and places like Al**xpre** Ba**g**d etc? I wouldn't even go near projectors like the VULVA that are aimed at North American consumers. They are all the same, from the same parent company Appotronic. You reap what you sow.


Honestly, that's a terrible and very unbecoming post from someone who has been here for almost two decades. It's also uninformed and ignorant.

First of all, yes, due to the lack of *affordable* UST alternatives, people, such as myself and others in this thread had to turn to China. You remember China that you were so dismissive of, right? The same China that produces the much-touted iPhone? Have you ever been to Shanghai? 

Appotronics does NOT own VAVA or Xiaomi. That's patently incorrect. Appotronics owns the chipset and the manufacturing assembly line for these projectors. It's NOT the same. 

Yes, when we bought these directly, we took a huge risk but in my case, the risk has been totally worth it. You should not be as dismissive of Xiaomi. They are a fantastic brand and they provide local warranty while standing behind their products. It's not their problem that a bunch of us crazies went after a great product meant only for mainland China. Xiaomi will still honor the warranty (even though they have absolutely no obligation to do so once their product leaves China) if you can get the defective item to them in the mainland.

I suggest you stay out the thread rather than crap over the few owners who happened to have issues.


----------



## Ricoflashback

dreamstate said:


> Those of you that have experienced malfunctions and no service from these Chinese manufacturers... what were you expecting? Do you just blindly throw away thousands of dollars into the nearest fire for absolutely no reason? Can you afford to do this? If not, why didn't you listen to anyone telling you it's stupid to do something like purchase this kind of garbage from Chinese companies and places like Al**xpre** Ba**g**d etc? I wouldn't even go near projectors like the VULVA that are aimed at North American consumers. They are all the same, from the same parent company Appotronic. You reap what you sow.



***The "VULVA?" I love it when you talk dirty.


----------



## foogle

Hi Everyone. Since we are finishing up our basement, we decided to put in a media room with a big screen projector. So I have started doing a lot of research on projectors lately. I decided we must get a UST projector. I was originally going to go for the Optoma GT5600, but later found it to be a very dated model and horrible apps. So I started considering the original Xiaomi white version from Walmart which sometimes go on sale for $1600. Since I now I found this forum and read about more on the 4k version, I am leaning toward getting this 4k one instead. But, after reading many success and failure posting here, I am concern it's a big risk if it fail, even within the 1st year for a $2k investment. I do wish I can purchase extended warranty as insurance to cover it does go bad. After search online sale thru different channels, I realized the there are some new or used 4k version being sold on eBay and eBay offers Square Trade for 3 years warranty for about $200. And eBay Square Trade disclosure says it cover to fix it even if the product does not have US Warranty (I guess that's why they charge $200). Had this project have US warranty, I would never paid for $200 for extended warranty since I can get 2nd year warranty thru credit cards. With the additional warranty plus higher purchase cost at eBay, it would definitely ending up be more expensive than ordering it and ship from China or HK.

So I would like ask everyone to see if this could be a good option to go eBay route with 3 years Square Trade warranty if I don't mind to pay a few hundred dollars more? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BenPlace

foogle said:


> Hi Everyone. Since we are finishing up our basement, we decided to put in a media room with a big screen projector. So I have started doing a lot of research on projectors lately. I decided we must get a UST projector. I was originally going to go for the Optoma GT5600, but later found it to be a very dated model and horrible apps. So I started considering the original Xiaomi white version from Walmart which sometimes go on sale for $1600. Since I now I found this forum and read about more on the 4k version, I am leaning toward getting this 4k one instead. But, after reading many success and failure posting here, I am concern it's a big risk if it fail, even within the 1st year for a $2k investment. I do wish I can purchase extended warranty as insurance to cover it does go bad. After search online sale thru different channels, I realized the there are some new or used 4k version being sold on eBay and eBay offers Square Trade for 3 years warranty for about $200. And eBay Square Trade disclosure says it cover to fix it even if the product does not have US Warranty (I guess that's why they charge $200). Had this project have US warranty, I would never paid for $200 for extended warranty since I can get 2nd year warranty thru credit cards. With the additional warranty plus higher purchase cost at eBay, it would definitely ending up be more expensive than ordering it and ship from China or HK.
> 
> So I would like ask everyone to see if this could be a good option to go eBay route with 3 years Square Trade warranty if I don't mind to pay a few hundred dollars more? Thanks in advance.


If I had it to do over again, I would purchase the Optoma CinemaX P1.
I have had my Xiaomi since June 2019 and about 3 months ago it started having a delay on start up that seems to be getting longer. I now start it up and go do some other things and come back in about 5 minutes.
You are taking a big risk with this. The warranty would be nice to have, but wondering every time you turn on your projector if it will work is not a fun way to live...


----------



## fishfiend

BenPlace said:


> If I had it to do over again, I would purchase the Optoma CinemaX P1.
> I have had my Xiaomi since June 2019 and about 3 months ago it started having a delay on start up that seems to be getting longer. I now start it up and go do some other things and come back in about 5 minutes.
> You are taking a big risk with this. The warranty would be nice to have, but wondering every time you turn on your projector if it will work is not a fun way to live...


I've had mine since June 2019 as well, been a lurker in this thread, and it seems only people with problems seem to post. Mine is un routed, but i have several apps installed which work fine for me, and I have had zero problems with mine. I use it with an ALR screen as my usual TV, and even the wife can work it.. most people think that it's just a huge TV which is cool..you have to point out it's a projector..


Feel the love for the Xiaomi!!


----------



## dreamstate

monakh said:


> Honestly, that's a terrible and very unbecoming post from someone who has been here for almost two decades. It's also uninformed and ignorant.
> 
> First of all, yes, due to the lack of *affordable* UST alternatives, people, such as myself and others in this thread had to turn to China. You remember China that you were so dismissive of, right? The same China that produces the much-touted iPhone? Have you ever been to Shanghai?
> 
> Appotronics does NOT own VAVA or Xiaomi. That's patently incorrect. Appotronics owns the chipset and the manufacturing assembly line for these projectors. It's NOT the same.
> 
> Yes, when we bought these directly, we took a huge risk but in my case, the risk has been totally worth it. You should not be as dismissive of Xiaomi. They are a fantastic brand and they provide local warranty while standing behind their products. It's not their problem that a bunch of us crazies went after a great product meant only for mainland China. Xiaomi will still honor the warranty (even though they have absolutely no obligation to do so once their product leaves China) if you can get the defective item to them in the mainland.
> 
> I suggest you stay out the thread rather than crap over the few owners who happened to have issues.


No. But thank you for the offer. I stand by my assertions. I never said Appotronic make them all. They make the internals, as you stated. Just because an iphone is made in china then that makes all Cninese product high quality? No. No it doesn't. Xiaomi are deceptive. As deceptive as the Chinese online retailers selling their garbage. They sent these units at the beginning to English speaking youtubers who read word for word the scripts sent to them and they lies through their teeth about their specs. 5000, 6000, 7000, 8000, 9000 lumens. There is no lag. Sound familiar? Beautiful colors... that look all blue. Messed up HDR, 3D, etc etc. You don't need a special screen. The sound from the speakers is Atmos. There is no judder on 24fps material. It's not clipping whites in HDR. There will be a 3D update very soon. There is no noise. It's whisper quiet. I have never heard coil whine from any of them. Lies, lies and more lies. VULVA are exactly the same. They have said in print to me that the internals are not the same as the Xiaomi when it's been proven to be so. Deceptive practices from the start of their campaign ensued as It did with all the others in the pack of UST projectors with the Appotrinic internals. They ALL share the same issues and faults.


----------



## -Steve-

*Question on HDMI 4K for the Xaiomi Mijia 4K Laser UST Projector*

Hi everyone,

I have a quick question, that I haven't been able to answer myself- Appreciate your help:

I have the Chinese version of the Xaiomi Mijia 4K Laser Projector UST, and I have hooked up a Playstation Pro to it.

However: The PS4 Pro show that 4k is unsupported. How can I get 4K to work on the Playstation 4 Pro? I cannot see where I can enable HDMI 2.0 in the system menu of the Xaiomi Beamer (which is what I would usually be looking for...)

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Bibon

-Steve- said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a quick question, that I haven't been able to answer myself- Appreciate your help:
> 
> I have the Chinese version of the Xaiomi Mijia 4K Laser Projector UST, and I have hooked up a Playstation Pro to it.
> 
> However: The PS4 Pro show that 4k is unsupported. How can I get 4K to work on the Playstation 4 Pro? I cannot see where I can enable HDMI 2.0 in the system menu of the Xaiomi Beamer (which is what I would usually be looking for...)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve


Hi,
When you launch your ps4, push the 3 lines button on the xiaomi remote > Playback settings > HDMI 2.0 then enable and it is done! ^^


----------



## -Steve-

Bibon said:


> Hi,
> When you launch your ps4, push the 3 lines button on the xiaomi remote > Playback settings > HDMI 2.0 then enable and it is done! ^^


Bibon,

Thank you - you made my day!!! Brillant, how simple! And that instruction was nowhere else to be found. A GREAT BIG THANK YOU!

Only thing is, the CEC standard is not running very well here... might think of rooting the beamer... however w/o an Android smartphone, it does not seem possible.

Again, thanks!


----------



## indieke2

Hello there.

I be moving to Thailand for at least a year. I am renting a house. The good thing about this system is that I not need to put a projector , in back of room and not cables, no screen attached to Wall. This with an automatic screen form the ground would be nice in my case, and can take it also when moving.

But all these failures, lines, things that go broke, scare me, not to menton 60 hz only. I cannot understand that in 2020 there is a projector, who not handle film material, as 50 hz, that is still used for broadcast in many countries. How does that perform in real life, it cannot perform fluently, can it?


----------



## nir10

Hello,
anyone know how to flash the stock recovery ? i accidentally flash TWRP and i cannot back to the stock recovery.
I also try to flash the stock rom but its not flash the recovery.
thank you


----------



## orbbu

Hi guys, I'm new here.


Just got this projector and tried the 3D mode (half side by side) from my PC. The image is looking good, 0 cross talk but... the image is super dark, so dark that I find 3D unusable at all.


I have the bolov 3d glasses.


Is there a way to improve this? I'm projecting on a wall, does using a screen improve brightness?


Thanks!


----------



## orbbu

orbbu said:


> Hi guys, I'm new here.
> 
> 
> Just got this projector and tried the 3D mode (half side by side) from my PC. The image is looking good, 0 cross talk but... the image is super dark, so dark that I find 3D unusable at all.
> 
> 
> I have the bolov 3d glasses.
> 
> 
> Is there a way to improve this? I'm projecting on a wall, does using a screen improve brightness?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


One more note, the image without glasses appears very green. Is this normal?


----------



## jsemler

Hi, I reported in this thread a few months back about having white lines at startup on my Xiaomi Mijia MJJGTYDS01FM. A few members recommended I loosen the case, which I did, but it did not help in my case.

The white lines stay a lot longer now, probably an additional 10 minutes. Yesterday, my kids were watching movies, and the white lines actually came back while it was in use. They seemed slightly (not a lot) wider and brighter.

I'm in the United States, so getting warranty support is out. Does anyone know of a place I can send it and pay to repair it? I really love how well it works outside of the white lines and want to stay with this type of setup.

If I should simply buy something else, what is the current champion of brightness at 4K as a laser UST?


----------



## Raúl Rico

jsemler said:


> Hi, I reported in this thread a few months back about having white lines at startup on my Xiaomi Mijia MJJGTYDS01FM. A few members recommended I loosen the case, which I did, but it did not help in my case.
> 
> The white lines stay a lot longer now, probably an additional 10 minutes. Yesterday, my kids were watching movies, and the white lines actually came back while it was in use. They seemed slightly (not a lot) wider and brighter.
> 
> I'm in the United States, so getting warranty support is out. Does anyone know of a place I can send it and pay to repair it? I really love how well it works outside of the white lines and want to stay with this type of setup.
> 
> If I should simply buy something else, what is the current champion of brightness at 4K as a laser UST?


Hello there,

I was in a similar situation (upper case loosened and still seeing white vertical lines) until someone suggested to me (a youtube comment in one of my videos about this faulty projector behavior) to cut the internal edges of that case. After that, I was able to close the case even using the screws and everything has been working perfectly since then. White lines disappeared and now I can see the initial loading screen of Xiaomi.

I hope this info could help you too.


----------



## monakh

Sorry to hear about the trouble, guys. Raúl Rico, maybe you can post a pic of your mod so everyone can see what you did? Thank you.


----------



## [email protected]

I really want to purchase one of these UST projectors but want to know if this could replace a tv. We don't watch much content during the day with the exception of YouTube music and kids videos. 

I have control of the living room lighting but ideally want to let daylight in during the day. 

I'm new to avforum but can someone to tell me of their experience during the day or ideally post a video to YouTube showing real life experience onto a white wall. 

I've considered a floor rising alr screen but ideally would be nice to ditch the TV and move the UST to change image size, depending on the content I'm viewing. 

A big ask but I dont want to spend alot of money without knowing the answer. YouTube reviews aren't that descriptive and I'm always wary of fake reviews. 

Thanks and appreciated


----------



## monakh

Did you look through this thread? I recommend you read it because all the answers you seek are in here including user posted reviews and pics.

I use mine as a daytime TV but I have an ALR screen which is recommended if you have a lot of ambient light. Also, USTs are incredibly unforgiving of any imperfections in the wall. You cannot project on a white wall like you can with a long or medium throw projector. The image will likely be warped on the wall as opposed to a screen. 

Sent from my SM-N9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## Casey_Bryson

orbbu said:


> One more note, the image without glasses appears very green. Is this normal?


Yes normal. Get a proper screen and it will be brighter especially if you treat the room and/or get a CLR scren.


----------



## Westcoast604

I have had my xiaomi 4k for 10 months. I love it, but this week it started to boot up very slowly without any welcome screen and on occasion it just booted up with white dots vaguely looking like the home screen. Powering off and back on gave a successful bootup. I often travel to China for work So I thought if I ever had issues I'd just return it to be fixed. Now with all air travel stopped I'm kinda screwed. Those of you who opened the case and did modifications to make the projector work do you have photos etc that you can share of what you did? It would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Raúl Rico

Westcoast604 said:


> I have had my xiaomi 4k for 10 months. I love it, but this week it started to boot up very slowly without any welcome screen and on occasion it just booted up with white dots vaguely looking like the home screen. Powering off and back on gave a successful bootup. I often travel to China for work So I thought if I ever had issues I'd just return it to be fixed. Now with all air travel stopped I'm kinda screwed. Those of you who opened the case and did modifications to make the projector work do you have photos etc that you can share of what you did? It would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


This is what I did.

After this modification, it works usually ok (sometimes I see some really thin vertical white lines)

Regards.


----------



## Muneer Al Busaidi

This is what I did.

After this modification, it works usually ok (sometimes I see some really thin vertical white lines)

Regards.[/QUOTE]

I have the same problem.. even with the case is completely removed..
..its frustrating. 
Other than that..I really liked it when it was new .


----------



## Luiz Neoqeav

I have 4k mijia laser projector and i love it. During the day is awsome but need to control lights. I have 2 projectors in my house. XIAOMI and Lg-pf1000 (full hd) and i replace to my 2 4k tv.


----------



## Luiz Neoqeav

https://youtu.be/f5DRw1XjMY0


----------



## cdakingtamudo

My home cinema

https://youtu.be/f-5zDKDd96c


----------



## monakh

Raúl Rico said:


> This is what I did.
> 
> After this modification, it works usually ok (sometimes I see some really thin vertical white lines)
> 
> Regards.


Thanks for the pic! Can't really tell what you did though. How did you cut the edges?


----------



## MikeLam

Does anyone know how I can use external front speakers together with the xiaomi subwoofer and surround speakers? I want to be able to have 4.1 surround sound.

I bought the projector and the Xiaomi subwoofer and wireless rear surround speakers, but I found the front speakers to be inadequate, so I went out and bought some active front speakers. But when I select external speakers connected via SPDIF, the Xiaomi subwoofer and surround speakers don't work. 

They should really release some front speakers as well so people can utilize the projector speakers as a center speaker to achieve 5.1 surround sound with their other in house speakers.


----------



## drucey

I've had the projector for a few weeks now.
Still can't decide to go 100" or 120" screen. This will be in our main living room. The missus has somehow let me get the pj, any size screen and redecorate the room.

Definitely struggling with the pj noise though. Fans are fairly loud, but probably because this is my first pj. A touch of coil whine as well, but this seems to be a fairly common problem.

I'm planning to design & build a cabinet for it, so it is inset into the top, so you can't see the pj at all. I'll obviously incorporate some decent cooling into it, but hoping this will hide a lot of the noise!

Has anyone else done something similar?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

drucey said:


> I've had the projector for a few weeks now.
> Still can't decide to go 100" or 120" screen. This will be in our main living room. The missus has somehow let me get the pj, any size screen and redecorate the room.
> 
> Definitely struggling with the pj noise though. Fans are fairly loud, but probably because this is my first pj. A touch of coil whine as well, but this seems to be a fairly common problem.
> 
> I'm planning to design & build a cabinet for it, so it is inset into the top, so you can't see the pj at all. I'll obviously incorporate some decent cooling into it, but hoping this will hide a lot of the noise!
> 
> Has anyone else done something similar?


Check the Fengmi thread. Lots of good info there and a few examples of setups that reduce noise to inaudible levels.


----------



## drucey

Casey_Bryson said:


> Check the Fengmi thread. Lots of good info there and a few examples of setups that reduce noise to inaudible levels.


That's helpful, thanks


----------



## IronMan77

drucey said:


> That's helpful, thanks


I may be stupid, but i did not found anything on the Fengmi 4k thread regarding noise reduction


----------



## drucey

IronMan77 said:


> I may be stupid, but i did not found anything on the Fengmi 4k thread regarding noise reduction


Mainly about enclosing it in a cabinet

Funny timing - I have been sat on the sofa for hours trying to plan this out. The Crystal PET 100" screen is currently on the floor, still in the box. Now trying to find a cabinet that a) the missus approves of b) It can accommodate the PJ + cooling + easy to cut into the top


----------



## Scott Bronder

*110 to 220?*

If I get the Chinese version do I need to actually up convert the voltage to 220? I seem to find mixed results on YouTube from various reviewers. And it if yes or no, cable or converter ideas? I should include that I'm in the US as well with 100V.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## IronMan77

Scott Bronder said:


> If I get the Chinese version do I need to actually up convert the voltage to 220? I seem to find mixed results on YouTube from various reviewers. And it if yes or now, cable or converter ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Scott


No, I just bought a Euro to Micky-Mouse-Cable and using it in Germany w/o problems. 

Gesendet von meinem Mi MIX 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## vbajr

Hi! First of all sorry for my english.

For almost 2 months i search in foruns how to use Harmony Hub or Alexa to turn off Mijia 4K UST.
Turn On works fine with Nvidia Shield TV in CEC configuration, no problem.
I try several exemples in this forum and another, like put Fire Amazon TV on activities, Applle Desktop, but not working for me!
I install a sonoff to turn off, but i want use because i think unplug energy everytime could make damage in laser.
My model is MJJGTYDS03FM instead another in forum. 
The solution i achieved i didnt see in forum, could be the exists but i didnt see.

Firstly i send thanks to spoky12 i think developed a control url that simulate.

My solution need.
Tasker (Android)
Button Remapper (Android)
Harmony Hub or Alexa+Broadlink
Android TV Box (For run tasker and button remaper, i try run in nvidia shield, but doenst work in android tv for me.)

First i set my Mijia IP as fixed in router.

In android box TV
2- i create a task in tasker. Named as DesligarMijia(whatever you want).
Send Http
serverort
http:
//myipmijia:6095
/controller?action=keyevent&keycode=power
(I need to separate in 3 because forum doenst alow to me post link but is all together)
3 - i remap my button 2 - 
open shortcut task(DesligarMijia) in tasker.

In Harmony
I increase android TV in all activities that i need.
in customize activities -> activitie shutdown commands i add a step (android TV) command value 2.
and voila its work for me.

In alexa
I add a control for androidtv in broadlink and create a scene call button 2
Create a routine in alexa for this scene and if i want i can turnoff mijia for alexa.

I hope help someone who cant use another mettod yet. (like me)
I will retire control of mijia for now, like anothers controls of my devices.


----------



## BIGBEAR2004

Anyone combined this projector with a Lumagen Pro and using with a 2.35:1 screen? Thoughts?


----------



## mmdd

Has anyone been able to send a 4K 60hz RGB 4: 4: 4 signal in 8 bit?

When I try, I have interference lines on the screen. I have used several well-known brand fiber optic cables.

Could someone with an nvidia card try it?

I have not seen anyone who has been successful and it is critical to defeating video processing.

The image and movement will be impressive if we are successful


----------



## Casey_Bryson

mmdd said:


> Has anyone been able to send a 4K 60hz RGB 4: 4: 4 signal in 8 bit?
> 
> When I try, I have interference lines on the screen. I have used several well-known brand fiber optic cables.
> 
> Could someone with an nvidia card try it?
> 
> I have not seen anyone who has been successful and it is critical to defeating video processing.
> 
> The image and movement will be impressive if we are successful


I have the same issue with an AMD 5700XT, but I think it is as expected since it is a bandwidth issue for HDMI 2.0b. You can get up to 12bit RGB 4:4:4 with 24hz. But not 60hz.


----------



## mmdd

Casey_Bryson said:


> I have the same issue with an AMD 5700XT, but I think it is as expected since it is a bandwidth issue for HDMI 2.0b. You can get up to 12bit RGB 4:4:4 with 24hz. But not 60hz.
> 
> View attachment 3024473


What I want is to send 4k 60hz in 4: 4: 4 RGB Full Pc in 8 bits.
Try using 8bit. Can you select 8bit 4: 4: 4 RGB Full PC?
This uses 17.82 Gbps, it should be possible.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

BIGBEAR2004 said:


> Anyone combined this projector with a Lumagen Pro and using with a 2.35:1 screen? Thoughts?


There is no lens or memory for 2.35:1/Scope or anything other than 1:78/16x9/Flat. You're not likely to see anyone that can afford a Lumagen Pro pair if with an under $2k projector. Though MadVR is an option.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

mmdd said:


> What I want is to send 4k 60hz in 4: 4: 4 RGB Full Pc in 8 bits.
> Try using 8bit. Can you select 8bit 4: 4: 4 RGB Full PC?
> This uses 17.82 Gbps, it should be possible.


Theoretically I agree, but not practically as we both have tried and failed with 8bit. I'm using a 10 foot cable that is certified for 8K.


----------



## mmdd

Casey_Bryson said:


> Theoretically I agree, but not practically as we both have tried and failed with 8bit. I'm using a 10 foot cable that is certified for 8K.


Thanks for the reply.
When I send I send 8 bits 4: 4: 4 the image is shown but with interference, it may not be possible.
This rgb mode disables all processing and the image and motion look amazing.
Maybe someone with an nvidia card could do it. With definitive AMD, emte doesn't work (I also have amd).


----------



## jsemler

Raúl Rico said:


> This is what I did.
> 
> After this modification, it works usually ok (sometimes I see some really thin vertical white lines)
> 
> Regards.


I took the ridges off the top cover, and I also remove the metal plate above the ribbon cable. It now has the white lines of half the screen for about a minute, then they vanish. This is a huge improvement, because they used to last 10 or more minutes and could come back to stay after about 90 to 120 minutes. If I turn it back on while it is still warm, there are no white lines, but starting up cold has them for just those few seconds.

Instead of a rotary tool, I just used a razor blade scraper, like the kind you would use to get a sticker off glass. It sliced the ridges right off.

Thanks for sharing your tip, Raúl Rico!


----------



## evnow

lindseyp said:


> I ordered a HDMI/Optical splitter online, will report back when tested.


I wonder how this turned out ?

Did anyone find a solution to using YouTube/Netflix/PRime 4K sources with a receiver ? I initially considered just getting the toolset/rooting - but apparently these projectors can’t stream at 4K.

Connecting fire stick o or roku directly to projector and using toslink or ARC seems to have audio delay issues. An external audio splitter seems to be the cheapest solution which will allow putting off AVR upgrade. 

I bought the new Fengmi Cinema that i suspect will have similar issues.


----------



## cranestyle

I just pulled the trigger on one from aliexpress.

Hopefully I'll have good luck with it. Estimated delivery is the 19th for me.

Are the white lines an overheat issue? What is it about cutting the ridges off the top of the case that makes them disappear? I did some searching but couldn't find any root causes for it.


----------



## Cizot

I have mine for 1 year now and its working perfect still....🤞
I use it as my tv at least 6hrs per day everyday.
the only thing that bothers me is the noise late at night.


----------



## monakh

Same here, I use it for more than 8 hours a day and it's been fine. The noise doesn't bother me though.


----------



## Raúl Rico

jsemler said:


> I took the ridges off the top cover, and I also remove the metal plate above the ribbon cable. It now has the white lines of half the screen for about a minute, then they vanish. This is a huge improvement, because they used to last 10 or more minutes and could come back to stay after about 90 to 120 minutes. If I turn it back on while it is still warm, there are no white lines, but starting up cold has them for just those few seconds.
> 
> Instead of a rotary tool, I just used a razor blade scraper, like the kind you would use to get a sticker off glass. It sliced the ridges right off.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your tip, Raúl Rico!


Your welcome!

Now, my protector shows again these thin lines when it starts, during some seconds. I suppose (and hope) it is just related with the higher temperature in summer.

Regards.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Raúl Rico said:


> Your welcome!
> 
> Now, my protector shows again these thin lines when it starts, during some seconds. I suppose (and hope) it is just related with the higher temperature in summer.
> 
> Regards.


Raul what is the ambient temperature of the projector or room temperature? I lived in Spain many years ago and most residences had no A/C. In Murcia I remember seeing 50C on a sign thinking...that can't be right--the probe probably overheated lol. It was close though. 

Of course that sizzling temperature was outside but I wonder if ambient temperature is a factor. I know the laser temperatures on my Fengmi get as high as 79c even with room temperature when the projector is running in highlight mode. I can usually hear the fans kick up in a panic at that point. These projectors are good heaters in the winter after all ;-)


----------



## jsemler

cranestyle said:


> Are the white lines an overheat issue? What is it about cutting the ridges off the top of the case that makes them disappear? I did some searching but couldn't find any root causes for it.


It appears to be a combination of heat and too much pressure from the top lid on a signal cable. Removing the ribs (and the top metal shielding in my case) provided extra clearance to where the cable now just has the white lines as it starts up. Once it warms up within a minute, they go away and stay away for a nice clear picture.

Before, I would have white lines for 10-15 minutes at startup, then they would come back to stay after around 90-120 minutes until I powered off and let it cool down again.

Someone took the lid off and figured out they could make the lines appear just by pushing on the flat ribbon cable. This is where the idea of relieving pressure on the cable came from.


----------



## mmdd

Very interesting information!








Xiaomi 4K Laser UST Projector Repair (white vertical lines)


Some of the owners of Xiaomi 4K mijia laser projector (or Wemax one, Fengmi, e.t.c) facing some problems in the operation of their projector that actually make the projection…nightmare. What are these problems? -The projector has slow boot, it […]




www.projectorjunkies.com


----------



## evnow

mmdd said:


> Very interesting information!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiaomi 4K Laser UST Projector Repair (white vertical lines)
> 
> 
> Some of the owners of Xiaomi 4K mijia laser projector (or Wemax one, Fengmi, e.t.c) facing some problems in the operation of their projector that actually make the projection…nightmare. What are these problems? -The projector has slow boot, it […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.projectorjunkies.com


Interesting indeed. 

BTW, does this problem come up only in xiaomi or the other badges (Fengmi, Wemax or Vava) ? Looks like they all use the same Appotronics engine (and manufactured by Fengmi in their factory).


----------



## tegonik

Yes, they all use the same Appotronics laser optical engine. The repair procedure is the same for all.


----------



## vbajr

evnow said:


> I wonder how this turned out ?
> 
> Did anyone find a solution to using YouTube/Netflix/PRime 4K sources with a receiver ? I initially considered just getting the toolset/rooting - but apparently these projectors can’t stream at 4K.
> 
> Connecting fire stick o or roku directly to projector and using toslink or ARC seems to have audio delay issues. An external audio splitter seems to be the cheapest solution which will allow putting off AVR upgrade.
> 
> I bought the new Fengmi Cinema that i suspect will have similar issues.


Hi!

I ever used my Nvidia Shield to Play content 4K like youtube, Amazon, Netflix, Plex, Etc. 

Works for me whitout a delay, but my receiver denon has a delay correction to setup if needed.


----------



## evnow

vbajr said:


> Works for me whitout a delay, but my receiver denon has a delay correction to setup if needed.


I've not played around with my Denon 1610 - which also has audio delay corrections.

BUT, I thought the problem was the video on the projector was faster than the audio from receiver. Denon can't speed up the audio, right ? Denon can only delay the audio further.

How are you connecting the audio to Denon ?


----------



## evnow

tegonik said:


> Yes, they all use the same Appotronics laser optical engine. The repair procedure is the same for all.


How about rest of the projector ? Are there any inside pictures / teardown analysis of these projectors ? I'm especially interested to see if VAVA has just a different firmware or the h/w is also quite different.


----------



## mmdd

A review of this UST:








Xiaomi 4K UST Projector Review


There will be a time that all electronics in our houses will be Chinese!Remember that … It’s quite sometime now that a new fashion has come to the field of video projection, the UST projectors. There are many reasons for […]




www.projectorjunkies.com


----------



## evnow

I ordered a Fengmi projector, claiming to be the new version with 2000 ANSI lumens couple of weeks back. Its still "processing" and not shipped. I now see the older Xiaomi 4K for $500 less. Wondering whether I should just cancel the Fengmi and get the older (1,500 ANSI ?) projector. Not sure the newer Fengmi is worth $500.



mmdd said:


> A review of this UST:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiaomi 4K UST Projector Review
> 
> 
> There will be a time that all electronics in our houses will be Chinese!Remember that … It’s quite sometime now that a new fashion has come to the field of video projection, the UST projectors. There are many reasons for […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.projectorjunkies.com


Thanks for the review link. Interesting that Fengmi is actually a collaboration of Xiaomi & Appotronics. No wonder they manufacture all the projectors for the various badges.

BTW, the calibration link in your sig - did you calibrate yourself ? What did you use ?


----------



## vbajr

evnow said:


> I've not played around with my Denon 1610 - which also has audio delay corrections.
> 
> BUT, I thought the problem was the video on the projector was faster than the audio from receiver. Denon can't speed up the audio, right ? Denon can only delay the audio further.
> 
> How are you connecting the audio to Denon ?


Hi!

I conect all my devices by hdmi to Denon and only Denon out to Projector.


----------



## mmdd

evnow said:


> I ordered a Fengmi projector, claiming to be the new version with 2000 ANSI lumens couple of weeks back. Its still "processing" and not shipped. I now see the older Xiaomi 4K for $500 less. Wondering whether I should just cancel the Fengmi and get the older (1,500 ANSI ?) projector. Not sure the newer Fengmi is worth $500.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the review link. Interesting that Fengmi is actually a collaboration of Xiaomi & Appotronics. No wonder they manufacture all the projectors for the various badges.
> 
> BTW, the calibration link in your sig - did you calibrate yourself ? What did you use ?


Yes, I calibrated myself.
I used X-Rite i1 display pro and to perform the 3dlut I used DisplayCAL.
Calibration controls are limited, but acceptable results can be achieved.
I measured a native contrast of 3100: 1.
If it had an iris or laser attenuation it would be amazing.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

mmdd said:


> Yes, I calibrated myself.
> I used X-Rite i1 display pro and to perform the 3dlut I used DisplayCAL.
> Calibration controls are limited, but acceptable results can be achieved.
> I measured a native contrast of 3100: 1.
> If it had an iris or laser attenuation it would be amazing.



If we use your 3Dlut file will it be effective on another unit? IIRC 3Dlut's are very specific to an individual unit, but I haven't looked into it in detail. I think I can play with it on my Fengmi (2019) and MadVR and see what results I get. But how would we use the calibration file?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

mmdd said:


> What I want is to send 4k 60hz in 4: 4: 4 RGB Full Pc in 8 bits.
> Try using 8bit. Can you select 8bit 4: 4: 4 RGB Full PC?
> This uses 17.82 Gbps, it should be possible.


@mmdd why are you so kean on getting 4:4:4: @8 bits. Movies are 10bit. If you're looking at disabling processing I believe with any 4K signal that is already accomplished. If you need it for a non-4K signal you can root and install spocky's tools to disable noise reduction and deinterlacing for that beautiful picture you were looking for--it makes a huge difference for my Nintendo Switch games.


----------



## evnow

vbajr said:


> Hi!
> 
> I conect all my devices by hdmi to Denon and only Denon out to Projector.


The issue is - my denon is old and doesn't support 4k.

Its the well known - 4k display but 1080p receiver problem.


----------



## cranestyle

mmdd said:


> A review of this UST:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiaomi 4K UST Projector Review
> 
> 
> There will be a time that all electronics in our houses will be Chinese!Remember that … It’s quite sometime now that a new fashion has come to the field of video projection, the UST projectors. There are many reasons for […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.projectorjunkies.com


Thanks for the link to the review, I'll hopefully be able to use those calibration numbers in the RGB to get great picture.

I downloaded the calibration files in your signature, and after some googling, I can't really figure out how to take advantage of them. How do I use them to better calibrate my own setup? 

I've used other calibration tools like the THX optimizer and other calibration DVDs to get the colors correct on other displays but with the limited range of options in the menu to make changes, how do I apply them?


----------



## mmdd

Casey_Bryson said:


> If we use your 3Dlut file will it be effective on another unit? IIRC 3Dlut's are very specific to an individual unit, but I haven't looked into it in detail. I think I can play with it on my Fengmi (2019) and MadVR and see what results I get. But how would we use the calibration file?


The calibration parameters are unique to each unit, but you can give it a try and see what happens.
Use the following parameters, then use madvr to load the lut3d:
Lamp mode: Movie
Mode User:
Brightness: 52
Contrast: 55
Saturation: 43
Sharpness: 0
Hue: 50

Colors Custom:
Red: 1017
Green: 957
Blue: 895

Dinamic contrast and Dinamic Colors off


----------



## mmdd

Casey_Bryson said:


> @mmdd why are you so kean on getting 4:4:4: @8 bits. Movies are 10bit. If you're looking at disabling processing I believe with any 4K signal that is already accomplished. If you need it for a non-4K signal you can root and install spocky's tools to disable noise reduction and deinterlacing for that beautiful picture you were looking for--it makes a huge difference for my Nintendo Switch games.


The only way to disable all video processing is by sending a 4K 60Hz 8bits RGB 4: 4: 4 Full PC signal.
Don't ask me why, but it is so; I've done a lot of testing and all artifacts like jagged contours or interference patterns just go away by sending an RGB signal.
If the monitor mode could be modified to override the Sharpness parameter, it is possible that the same result could be achieved.
Another thing I noticed is that the movement was perfect using madvr (Smooth Motion) if I was sending RGB. I have never felt a 24p movie with that smoothness.
Also the imput lag felt clearly inferior.
I have rooted the projector but there is nothing that achieves the same result.


----------



## vbajr

evnow said:


> The issue is - my denon is old and doesn't support 4k.
> 
> Its the well known - 4k display but 1080p receiver problem.


I had a old denon too. The problem with old denon is it had a quite issues hdcp hdmi. Sometimes Flickering, sometimes no image, sound etc. I changed several cabes hdmi and nothing fixed it.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

mmdd said:


> The calibration parameters are unique to each unit, but you can give it a try and see what happens.
> Use the following parameters, then use madvr to load the lut3d:
> Lamp mode: Movie
> Mode User:
> Brightness: 52
> Contrast: 55
> Saturation: 43
> Sharpness: 0
> Hue: 50
> 
> Colors Custom:
> Red: 1017
> Green: 957
> Blue: 895
> 
> Dinamic contrast and Dinamic Colors off



How did you get MadVR to recognize your .CHC file? I believe MadVR requires a .3dlut file format. I did not try renaming the extension of CHC to 3dlut and was not able to find a converter to save the CHC file as a 3dlut file.


----------



## mmdd

Casey_Bryson said:


> How did you get MadVR to recognize your .CHC file? I believe MadVR requires a .3dlut file format. I did not try renaming the extension of CHC to 3dlut and was not able to find a converter to save the CHC file as a 3dlut file.


Excuse me, I thought the file contained the lut3d as well.
Here it is:


http://www.filedropper.com/lut3dbt709xiaomiust


----------



## Casey_Bryson

mmdd said:


> Excuse me, I thought the file contained the lut3d as well.
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/lut3dbt709xiaomiust


Sweet! I'll try it tonight.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Casey_Bryson said:


> Sweet! I'll try it tonight.


I tried out the 3Dlut and curiously it did about the same color correction that Dynamic Color does for SDR/REC 709 content which tells me that* Dynamic Color (for SDR) has a lot going on with it and is worth using for those without MadVR and a 3Dlut.* It had minimal effect on HDR/REC 2020...mainly in the saturation of reds 

Thanks @mmdd that saved me the trouble of getting the equipment to calibrate and create a 3D lut!


----------



## Johne_G

Hi All. Is there any "summary" post or resource I can read? Would have been great on the first page. I went back to read pages 80-89. I see that people are rooting. I really don't want to read posts 1-80 pages. I am the proud owner of this projector. I'm trying to get things setup. Help! haha.

I began the journey by connecting the Apple TV 4k to the projector. I was able to get 4k 60 HDR. I next tried to use my old receiver. Didn't work at all. So I tried ARC. Too much audio delay. So I purchased a new AVR. I also cannot get 4k 60 HDR to work with "hdmi passthrough"on a new AVR. So i'm wondering if there are some advanced settings from rooting.


----------



## cutter1703

Hi,
i have the 1s 4k.
It shuts down after about 5-10 minutes. After starting it again it runs without any issue.

Has anyone an idea?
(From translator: It will automatically shut down after 5 seconds, press any key to cancel)


----------



## IronMan77

I have the effect with my old 4k UST - without the Extra s. 

Gesendet von meinem Mi MIX 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Techbeam

oni222 said:


> I ordered my previous Xiaomi through Vincent and he never gave it to me. He said he could not see my order through his portal so he basically called me a fraud.
> I even sent him a screenshot of my order and he stopped responding to my emails.
> 
> So this time round I did not use his link but if you happen to get the calibration please share it with me.


Hi i have my mijia calibrated try these settings : they wont be as perfect as having your projector calibrated but
They are very accurate


oni222 said:


> I ordered my previous Xiaomi through Vincent and he never gave it to me. He said he could not see my order through his portal so he basically called me a fraud.
> I even sent him a screenshot of my order and he stopped responding to my emails.
> 
> So this time round I did not use his link but if you happen to get the calibration please share it with me.



















Red is 1030


----------



## cranestyle

Johne_G said:


> I began the journey by connecting the Apple TV 4k to the projector. I was able to get 4k 60 HDR. I next tried to use my old receiver. Didn't work at all. So I tried ARC. Too much audio delay. So I purchased a new AVR. I also cannot get 4k 60 HDR to work with "hdmi passthrough"on a new AVR. So i'm wondering if there are some advanced settings from rooting.


I've got my Yamaha 1080 connected to HDMI 1 on the pj, and for some reason, the first 3-4 times I tried to watch content the pj kept turning off HDMI 2.0 support (so no picture in 4k). 

To turn on/off the HDMI 2.0 setting hit the 3 bar button and go to "playback settings".

After resetting that check box after the 3-4 times it has stuck since then. Also, Yamaha has advanced settings in selecting their 4k mode. If you are in Mode 1 (which is the 50/60 Hz 4:4:4, 8 and 10 bit 4k) then the manual specifies that you need the "high speed" HDMI cable. Make sure you are in Mode 1 (or whatever the equivalent is for your receiver).

Both the passthrough and the active signals should send 4k to the projector with those all setup properly.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Johne_G said:


> Hi All. Is there any "summary" post or resource I can read? Would have been great on the first page. I went back to read pages 80-89. I see that people are rooting. I really don't want to read posts 1-80 pages. I am the proud owner of this projector. I'm trying to get things setup. Help! haha.
> 
> I began the journey by connecting the Apple TV 4k to the projector. I was able to get 4k 60 HDR. I next tried to use my old receiver. Didn't work at all. So I tried ARC. Too much audio delay. So I purchased a new AVR. I also cannot get 4k 60 HDR to work with "hdmi passthrough"on a new AVR. So i'm wondering if there are some advanced settings from rooting.


Nothing to address your issue if rooted and with Spocky's tools. EDIT: Cranstyle beat me to it.HDMI 2.0 has to be enabled.


----------



## cranestyle

For the US customers. I also bought one of these step up transformers and the projection became massively brighter. 

I was worried about the internal motors lasting with only supplying 110, so the step up was my solution.

At night I can't enable "Highlight Mode" because it's too bright in the room when the backgrounds are white.


----------



## Johne_G

WHOA! Stepping it up. I ❤cranestyle. Bromance.
Oh and stop humble bragging about your 1080. Lucky bastard. Your theater is dope


----------



## Johne_G

Let me be more specific. Some TVs require us to enable "enhanced video" or some other junk to force 4k HDR (that required high speed cables). I was wondering what options are available after we root. I two new AVRs at the moment while I try to decide which to keep. I have tried everything with the denon. So next step is trying the Yamaha =)


----------



## speedy_vad

tegonik said:


> Yes, they all use the same Appotronics laser optical engine. The repair procedure is the same for all.


I have the same issue -slow boot and random video artefacts.
Looks like the solution with grinding the top cover is just addressing the same issue from a different angle. But the root cause is this metal plate pressing the DMD chip.
I have disassembled mine and bent the plate back a bit - now boot time is back to normal but looks like in my case it's a bit too late - DMD chip got damaged and I could see small clusters of white pixels on the screen. (you will see these scratch-like marks on the chip)
I forgot to check which chip is that. I will do next time when disassembling.
Has anyone been able to find DMD chip replacement for this one? I am pretty much stuck with gearbest support not being very helpful.
Overall I was pretty happy with the unit but after-sales support is appalling.
I talked to authorised resellers and I am not convinced they would be able to help me even if I bought the projector from them. When your 1-year warranty is over then it's a bit of a grey area.
Edit:
disassembled the unit to identify DMD chip. See photo attached. Model is: 1910-50BBM
seems to be available in at least one store:








198.0US $ |Original New Dmd Chip 1910-50bbm For 228-0 Projector 4k Chip - Projector Bulbs - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Holy $hit guys Spocky has done it again! If you haven't installed the latest Projectivy tools what are you doing with your lives? Give Spocky your hard earned $9 it is worth $50 easy.

Gone is one of the worst aspects of the Xiaomi/Fengmi/Appotronicsprojectors (shhh VAVA too). Now multiple display profiles with for any input or SDR/HDR/3D source!!! Not only that but it is AUTOMATIC when and SDR or HDR source is detected!!! Want a different calibration (RGB Bias and Gain, brightness/contrast for gama) for HDR or SDR DONE! This is huge and something even the 2020 versions do not have. Root is not even required for profiles on the 2019 versions

Here are just some of the best new features from the 3.54 release...

feature : display profiles management (premium feature for more than 1 profile)
feature : display profiles can be set automatically on input and/or dynamic range change
feature : display profiles can be switched manually*from the remote control
feature : display profile editor displays multiple calibration helper screens**
feature : display profiles can manage : contrast/brightness/hue/saturation/sharpness, color temperature gain AND offset (not available in stock projector UI), dynamic color/contrast switches, noise reduction and interlacing switches (to reduce input lag), video zoom, backlight (more options than on the stock UI)
did I mention display profiles don't require root on Android 6 ?
Did I catch your attention? Here's what it looks like in Action NOTE: Original Post with pics in post is here: Fengmi (峰米) 4K Cinema Pro (Laser UST 2020) 

View attachment 3033314


View attachment 3033316


View attachment 3033317


View attachment 3033299


View attachment 3033313


View attachment 3033300


View attachment 3033301


View attachment 3033302


View attachment 3033303


View attachment 3033304


View attachment 3033305


View attachment 3033306


View attachment 3033307


View attachment 3033308


View attachment 3033309


View attachment 3033310


View attachment 3033311


----------



## andrewaaa

I am about to buy this 4k Mijia Laser UST projector here, though I am worried about the overheating issues mentioned in this forum. I have read here that some 2019 Mijia laser 4k units have overheated enough to cook their DMDs and produce white lines and ruined images. Is this a common issue? What other issues are there? Would attaching a laptop cooler or cooler vacuum by the fans reduce the likelihood of this happening? What warranty is provided by banggood, and can I buy any third party warranty? What other steps can I take to reduce the risk of this happening? I am sold on this model but cannot afford to spend more on Fengmi or WeMax A300. Thanks


----------



## speedy_vad

andrewaaa said:


> I am about to buy this 4k Mijia Laser UST projector here, though I am worried about the overheating issues mentioned in this forum. I have read here that some 2019 Mijia laser 4k units have overheated enough to cook their DMDs and produce white lines and ruined images. Is this a common issue? What other issues are there? Would attaching a laptop cooler or cooler vacuum by the fans reduce the likelihood of this happening? What warranty is provided by banggood, and can I buy any third party warranty? What other steps can I take to reduce the risk of this happening? I am sold on this model but cannot afford to spend more on Fengmi or WeMax A300. Thanks


I guess you could see comparison here We've Compared Xiaomi,Fengmi 4k,Wemax and A300 UST Projectors! , I talked to one of the resellers, and they said "We also have some faulty Xiaomi 4k (Customer return)". I would't gamble when you have the rest of Xiaomi projectors less affected to the same issue, just pick another model. Mine is disassembled for months now waiting for spare parts to come.


----------



## andrewaaa

speedy_vad said:


> I guess you could see comparison here We've Compared Xiaomi,Fengmi 4k,Wemax and A300 UST Projectors! , I talked to one of the resellers, and they said "We also have some faulty Xiaomi 4k (Customer return)". I would't gamble when you have the rest of Xiaomi projectors less affected to the same issue, just pick another model. Mine is disassembled for months now waiting for spare parts to come.


There does seem to be more faulty Mijia 4k units, but it still seems rare. Banggood has great reviews and most reviews I have seen are excellent, and $1599 for 4k is just hard to pass on. If the odds of it being faulty are above 20% then I guess I would go with first gen Xiaomi or WeMax Pro (which is not 4k nor 4k eshift, right?). Aren't all of the problems with the Mijia 4k a result of overheating, or are a significant number of them defective on arrival? I would think adding a cooler and not using it that much (I only watch movies a few times a week at most) would prevent this? Are there any after market warranties I can get? Please advise, I really rather the 4k, especially for $1599. My max budget was $1400 but I'm stretching it for this because it is so heavily discounted.


----------



## speedy_vad

andrewaaa said:


> There does seem to be more faulty Mijia 4k units, but it still seems rare. Banggood has great reviews and most reviews I have seen are excellent, and $1599 for 4k is just hard to pass on. If the odds of it being faulty are above 20% then I guess I would go with first gen Xiaomi or WeMax Pro (which is not 4k nor 4k eshift, right?). Aren't all of the problems with the Mijia 4k a result of overheating, or are a significant number of them defective on arrival? I would think adding a cooler and not using it that much (I only watch movies a few times a week at most) would prevent this? Are there any after market warranties I can get? Please advise, I really rather the 4k, especially for $1599. My max budget was $1400 but I'm stretching it for this because it is so heavily discounted.


There are no stats available from Xiaomi or big resellers (Gearbest, Banggood) but even small resellers have a number of returns, so I would say fault rate is pretty high. It's also pretty new, so not enough info about long term reliability. There is a chance to deal with DOA units or under warranty going into depths of raising disputes via Paypal or cancelling card transactions if seller is unwilling to replace the unit. You will have to ship it back first (which might be costly). But when you go over a year - that's it. 
From my experience - 4k is most overrated thing in projectors. I watch my 150 picture form 5 meters away. If my projector is dead - last thing I would look into would be 4k. I would be more focused on extended warranty, lumens, keystone correction options, noise levels, and last things would be 3d, build-in sound capabilities and 4k.
See also if you need UST or just Short Throw - ST might be cheaper with the same specs.
I would wait a couple of months to buy whatever you end up with closer to the sales season in November. There might be even some new models available.


----------



## evnow

andrewaaa said:


> I am about to buy this 4k Mijia Laser UST projector here, though I am worried about the overheating issues mentioned in this forum. I have read here that some 2019 Mijia laser 4k units have overheated enough to cook their DMDs and produce white lines and ruined images. Is this a common issue? What other issues are there? Would attaching a laptop cooler or cooler vacuum by the fans reduce the likelihood of this happening? What warranty is provided by banggood, and can I buy any third party warranty? What other steps can I take to reduce the risk of this happening? I am sold on this model but cannot afford to spend more on Fengmi or WeMax A300. Thanks


You could follow the steps in the link posted in this thread recently on how to open the projector and correct the cable attachment issue. Of course it’s best to spend a couple of hundred more to get the newer Xiaomi / Fengmi.


----------



## IronMan77

It's not really an problem with the cable. See here Xiaomi 4K Laser UST Projector Repair (white vertical lines)

I tried everything like opening the case, grinding the edges in the case, loosening the tape. In the end I got the connection between the DMD-Chip and the Cable replaced (the bend metal part) by Nikos.

Sent from my M2007J1SC using Tapatalk


----------



## evnow

IronMan77 said:


> It's not really an problem with the cable. See here Xiaomi 4K Laser UST Projector Repair (white vertical lines)
> 
> I tried everything like opening the case, grinding the edges in the case, loosening the tape. In the end I got the connection between the DMD-Chip and the Cable replaced (the bend metal part) by Nikos.
> 
> Sent from my M2007J1SC using Tapatalk


Yes, this is the one I was referring to. Hoping this issue has been resolved by Fengmi/Xiaomi in the newer version.


----------



## IronMan77

evnow said:


> Yes, this is the one I was referring to. Hoping this issue has been resolved by Fengmi/Xiaomi in the newer version.


I am active in many different forums. Seems to be quite a very common problem with this specific 2019 model. 

Sent from my M2007J1SC using Tapatalk


----------



## evnow

IronMan77 said:


> I am active in many different forums. Seems to be quite a very common problem with this specific 2019 model.
> 
> Sent from my M2007J1SC using Tapatalk


So, not a problem with Fengmi '19/'20 - just the Xioami '19 (MJJGTYDS01FM )?

ps : Re-reading the article in projector junkies, the problem is within the oppotronics optical unit. I'm guessing Fengmi '19 (atleast) has the same optical unit - and thus the same problem ? Unless Fengmi has a slightly different version that doesn't use the same metal pressing plate. Since they have different lumen outputs, its possible they are slightly different ... but unlikely.


----------



## IronMan77

evnow said:


> So, not a problem with Fengmi '19/'20 - just the Xioami '19 (MJJGTYDS01FM )?
> 
> ps : Re-reading the article in projector junkies, the problem is within the oppotronics optical unit. I'm guessing Fengmi '19 (atleast) has the same optical unit - and thus the same problem ? Unless Fengmi has a slightly different version that doesn't use the same metal pressing plate. Since they have different lumen outputs, its possible they are slightly different ... but unlikely.


I don't know about the other 2019 Modells from Xiaomi/Wemax/Fengmi. I own an 2019 Xiaomi 4k UST (MJJGTYDS01FM) and I have seen many users in different forums (xda/avforum/hifi-forum) complaining about this problem. Nikos wrote that the optical engine from appotronics is all the same for Xiaomi/Wemax/Fengmi/Vava. 

Sent from my M2007J1SC using Tapatalk


----------



## darkkatarsis

cutter1703 said:


> Hi,
> i have the 1s 4k.
> It shuts down after about 5-10 minutes. After starting it again it runs without any issue.
> 
> Has anyone an idea?
> (From translator: It will automatically shut down after 5 seconds, press any key to cancel)
> 
> View attachment 3030718


I have exactly the same problem. Did you manage to find the cause?


----------



## Varrre

darkkatarsis said:


> I have exactly the same problem. Did you manage to find the cause?


scared.. recently I bought this projector


----------



## speedy_vad

Varrre said:


> scared.. recently I bought this projector


well, you know what to do now. Don't overheat it. And if you start observing this behaviour go for replacement if that is still under warranty with a descent seller, or go to Nikos for the metal plate replacement. if you ignore it for long enough it will cost you more (+ DMD chip replacement.)


----------



## darkkatarsis

speedy_vad said:


> well, you know what to do now. Don't overheat it. And if you start observing this behaviour go for replacement if that is still under warranty with a descent seller, or go to Nikos for the metal plate replacement. if you ignore it for long enough it will cost you more (+ DMD chip replacement.)


I don't think so. It's definitely a bug, but not related to overheat... after 24 hours of inactivity and 10 minutes of work it switches off. When I turn it on again it works for hours without any problem. At first I thought it was some kind of sleep mode but it is not that either. 

Ps. projector temperatures are low.


----------



## shapethelola

I am not sure I was having the same problem as you guys, but my projector just turned off the first few days without any message on the screen. I have the 1s Version of it. After switching the power cable to one of my Lenovo power units of my laptop it worked. So in my case the „Micky Mouse“ cable was the faulty part


----------



## Varrre

speedy_vad said:


> DMD chip


who sells this projector's DMD chip ? Whats the specification?


----------



## Cizot

My projector completed 1 year just last week and yesterday for the first time half of the screen showed the vertical lines that lot of people described here already...I know the solution for it is to remove the screws and loose the case so I just press the cover for a second and the lines disapeared....I will keep an eye on it to see if happens again.
felling very sad now....I love this projector


----------



## IronMan77

The only real fix is to replace the metal part. But don't be mad at least there is a fix now. 

Gesendet von meinem M2007J1SC mit Tapatalk


----------



## jeff9n

After owning the projector for 14 months, now I see the half of the screen filled with white vertical lines on every power up. Interestingly, they disappear within 10 seconds by itself.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

darkkatarsis said:


> I don't think so. It's definitely a bug, but not related to overheat... after 24 hours of inactivity and 10 minutes of work it switches off. When I turn it on again it works for hours without any problem. At first I thought it was some kind of sleep mode but it is not that either.
> 
> Ps. projector temperatures are low.


Quantify low


----------



## Cizot

jeff9n said:


> After owning the projector for 14 months, now I see the half of the screen filled with white vertical lines on every power up. Interestingly, they disappear within 10 seconds by itself.


Like mine, I have just ordered a metal plate from Nikos, before it gets worse.


----------



## Masonkhmn

Hi 

I have wemax A300 and usually using KODI to watch online movies. Do you think it is better to directly use KODI from the projector or it is better to use xiaomi box s. some say that using the TV box can be better and helping the projector. Just wanted to have professional opinion on this. Thanks


----------



## IronMan77

Regarding the shutdown after some minutes I found something interesting online:

"This sounds like you are starting the projector from the power plug (e.g. plugin it in or using a remote smart plug) not the remote. The message you see it telling you (paraphrasing) that the projector will shutdown in 5 seconds, press any key to cancel. It is a safety mechanism to turn the projector off after loss of power / return of power etc. It’s the same with my 4k Chinese version, may effect any of these projectors that don’t have a power button on the unit.".

For me I have not seen this problem since I only use the remote for shutdown. 

Gesendet von meinem M2007J1SC mit Tapatalk


----------



## aeneas01

Casey_Bryson said:


> Holy $hit guys Spocky has done it again! If you haven't installed the latest Projectivy tools what are you doing with your lives? Give Spocky your hard earned $9 it is worth $50 easy.
> 
> Gone is one of the worst aspects of the Xiaomi/Fengmi/Appotronicsprojectors (shhh VAVA too). Now multiple display profiles with for any input or SDR/HDR/3D source!!! Not only that but it is AUTOMATIC when and SDR or HDR source is detected!!! Want a different calibration (RGB Bias and Gain, brightness/contrast for gama) for HDR or SDR DONE! This is huge and something even the 2020 versions do not have. Root is not even required for profiles on the 2019 versions.


i purchased my MJJGTYDS01FM in august of 2019, rooted it using @spocky12 great tutorial and tools found at xda, everything went fine but the end result (gui) was a bit clunky and rough around the edges.

i used it for a few months, never had any overheating or other issues with it, worked great, but realized that the spot i had intended for it didn't really work out well so i boxed it up and purchased an epson 6050ub, which has been fantastic.

btw, before i purchased the xiaomi i purchased the dell s718ql, an absolute tank of a ust laser projector, heavy as a refrigerator, and it was nothing but probs, ended up getting two replacements and finally just sent the 3rd one back for a full refund.... after that i tried the benq lk953st laser 4k pj, and wasn't impressed, especially given the 5k+ price tag, and ended up returning it as well... that's when i went for the xiaomi from gearbest, it arrived surprisingly quick, and i was very happy with the purchase, i got it for under 2k new.

anyway, i've found a new spot for my xiaomi, so i unboxed it last night, and after a year in the box it fired right up and had a great picture.... but it has the old root and old @spocky12 tools so i of course would like to update... what would be the easiest way to go about this given my projector has already been rooted and has the old tools (and magisk) installed? i'm guessing i would want to do a clean install, maybe flash the original / stock image and start from there? or is there a better way? thanks in advance!


----------



## Casey_Bryson

aeneas01 said:


> i purchased my MJJGTYDS01FM in august of 2019, rooted it using @spocky12 great tutorial and tools found at xda, everything went fine but the end result (gui) was a bit clunky and rough around the edges.
> 
> i used it for a few months, never had any overheating or other issues with it, worked great, but realized that the spot i had intended for it didn't really work out well so i boxed it up and purchased an epson 6050ub, which has been fantastic.
> 
> btw, before i purchased the xiaomi i purchased the dell s718ql, an absolute tank of a ust laser projector, heavy as a refrigerator, and it was nothing but probs, ended up getting two replacements and finally just sent the 3rd one back for a full refund.... after that i tried the benq lk953st laser 4k pj, and wasn't impressed, especially given the 5k+ price tag, and ended up returning it as well... that's when i went for the xiaomi from gearbest, it arrived surprisingly quick, and i was very happy with the purchase, i got it for under 2k new.
> 
> anyway, i've found a new spot for my xiaomi, so i unboxed it last night, and after a year in the box it fired right up and had a great picture.... but it has the old root and old @spocky12 tools so i of course would like to update... what would be the easiest way to go about this given my projector has already been rooted and has the old tools (and magisk) installed? i'm guessing i would want to do a clean install, maybe flash the original / stock image and start from there? or is there a better way? thanks in advance!


Interesting journey Aeneas. If you're rooted and have access to the Google play store you can just download the new version there. That's the way I did it. Otherwise you can download it here https://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5088695&d=1598740134 and install the .apk from a USB drive 

Make sure you upgrade to premium (easily done in the app) as it is well worth it!


----------



## aeneas01

Casey_Bryson said:


> Interesting journey Aeneas. If you're rooted and have access to the Google play store you can just download the new version there. That's the way I did it. Otherwise you can download it here https://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5088695&d=1598740134 and install the .apk from a USB drive
> 
> Make sure you upgrade to premium (easily done in the app) as it is well worth it!


thanks for the reply cb... yes, all rooted and playstore working, so what should i get? and i can get it at the playstore (i don't have to get it through aptoid)?

also, btw, when i hooked the xiaomi up again after a year plus, i noticed that the pj tries to update when i power off, i get the xiaomi update screen and after a minute or two the screen turns black with "error!" at the bottom.... eventually the screen times out and the pj reboots and all seems fine, but it will try to update again after every 2 or 3 reboots or shutdowns, has this happened to you?

UPDATE -----------------------------------

got it all sorted out.... as indispensable as spocky's tutorial is, the instructions are brutally difficult to follow if you're not perfectly versed in rooting/flashing, moreover it seems that there's a much simpler way to do it, for example just install the magisk manager apk using a thumb drive and once installed, open it and flash the magisk.zip frame work from there rather than jumping through the twrp / adb hoops.... in fact you can save both the magisk manager apk and spcky's tvtools apk on the thumb and install them both, and then you're off to the races.


----------



## spocky12

aeneas01 said:


> thanks for the reply cb... yes, all rooted and playstore working, so what should i get? and i can get it at the playstore (i don't have to get it through aptoid)?
> 
> also, btw, when i hooked the xiaomi up again after a year plus, i noticed that the pj tries to update when i power off, i get the xiaomi update screen and after a minute or two the screen turns black with "error!" at the bottom.... eventually the screen times out and the pj reboots and all seems fine, but it will try to update again after every 2 or 3 reboots or shutdowns, has this happened to you?
> 
> UPDATE -----------------------------------
> 
> got it all sorted out.... as indispensable as spocky's tutorial is, the instructions are brutally difficult to follow if you're not perfectly versed in rooting/flashing, moreover it seems that there's a much simpler way to do it, for example just install the magisk manager apk using a thumb drive and once installed, open it and flash the magisk.zip frame work from there rather than jumping through the twrp / adb hoops.... in fact you can save both the magisk manager apk and spcky's tvtools apk on the thumb and install them both, and then you're off to the races.


Hi aeneas01,

You can't flash magisk from the manager app if you don't have root beforehand. That's why you have to use the TWRP trick the first time you root your device. I would love to simplify my tutorial but I can't see how to do it.


----------



## Pkmaster

So I have this projector since Nov 2019 in China bought it during singles day for around 11000CNY . First month the projector took a long time boot so I called xiaomi and swapped to another unit. At first I did some burnt in testing and it was working fine then I brought it over to Japan where I was going to use it for my vacation home. I start using it more extensively between mid Jan to mid Feb everyday and the boot time started getting longer and longer. Once it's booted up I'm afraid of turning it off even during times I'm not using to avoid waiting for long boot time again. By mid Feb after a month the unit start black screening itself. I was in 0-8 degrees celsius environment not sure if it vastly contributed to the problem. Funny thing is that if I blocked the ventilation the picture will come back up but eventually the whole unit won't show anything regardless what I do. Now I brought it to Hong Kong where I usually live and will cost me a quarter of the machine price to ship it back (as electronics going back in China even for repair needs import duty fees). May have to get it up there regardless before the warranty expires next month. Overall it's been a crap experience spending equivalent of 1600 USD to only use it for less than 3O days. 

I emailed Nikos @ projectorjunkies and it seems even if I get a new replacement unit, it's probably best I get the plate replaced to avoid this problem. I'm not sure if the current batches have fixed this issue or its still ongoing.


----------



## aeneas01

xiaomi 4k (chinese / batman) model owners that use an apple 4ktv - are you getting 3840x2160 youtube streams when using the 4ktv youtube app? i'm only getting 1080p as a youtube resolution option even tho stats for nerds shows a 3840x2160 viewport, have 2.0 set in my pj and 4k set in my 4ktv... i know you can't get 4k youtube from within the pj's environment given the lack vp9 support, but i thought it was possible using an external box?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

aeneas01 said:


> xiaomi 4k (chinese / batman) model owners that use an apple 4ktv - are you getting 3840x2160 youtube streams when using the 4ktv youtube app? i'm only getting 1080p as a youtube resolution option even tho stats for nerds shows a 3840x2160 viewport, have 2.0 set in my pj and 4k set in my 4ktv... i know you can't get 4k youtube from within the pj's environment given the lack vp9 support, but i thought it was possible using an external box?


I think the newest ATV (2020) can do 4K VP9 from YouTube, but not HDR.

You can get 4K HDR 60p YouTube with any of the Roku Ultras and likely any HDR model. I'M Not a fan of ATV.


----------



## aeneas01

Casey_Bryson said:


> I think the newest ATV (2020) can do 4K vpn from YouTube, but not HDR.
> 
> You can get 4K HDR 60p YouTube with any of the Roku Ultras and likely any HDR model. I'M Not a fan of ATV.


thanks for the reply....

yeah, i'm not a fan of the 4ktv either (or any apple products for the matter)... i've been down the shield pro road, the roku ultra road, and the atv4k road, and wasn't impressed with any of them (especially the shield that so hyped, that many said was set and forget and by far the best of the bunch, i didn't find that to be the case at all on any front), ended up building an htpc with a 2080ti card + madvr and it absolutely rocks on every level...

thing is, the htpc is for my main pj (epson 6500ub), and now i need something for my batman, don't want to build another htpc for it, it's just for casual watching, and had the atv4k laying around, but it sucks as much as it did the last time i blew the dust off of it about a year ago, ha ha.

posted the same question at xda and spocky responded, said he thought the vp9 support had been added to the atv4k a few days ago but that it only supported "sdh" (?) up to 30fps for now.

anyway, gonna just get another roku ultra, gave my other one away to my brother a year ago, ha ha.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

aeneas01 said:


> thanks for the reply....
> 
> yeah, i'm not a fan of the 4ktv either (or any apple products for the matter)... i've been down the shield pro road, the roku ultra road, and the atv4k road, and wasn't impressed with any of them (especially the shield that so hyped, that many said was set and forget and by far the best of the bunch, i didn't find that to be the case at all on any front), ended up building an htpc with a 2080ti card + madvr and it absolutely rocks on every level...
> 
> thing is, the htpc is for my main pj (epson 6500ub), and now i need something for my batman, don't want to build another htpc for it, it's just for casual watching, and had the atv4k laying around, but it sucks as much as it did the last time i blew the dust off of it about a year ago, ha ha.
> 
> posted the same question at xda and spocky responded, said he thought the vp9 support had been added to the atv4k a few days ago but that it only supported "sdh" (?) up to 30fps for now.
> 
> anyway, gonna just get another roku ultra, gave my other one away to my brother a year ago, ha ha.


Lol Well at least now the 2020 Roku Ultra supports Dolby Vision. I've thought about it and the doing the LLDV trick with an HDFURY but I don't watch much Netflix and I have my HTPC with Madvr as my go to for my DTM needs...I totally agree it really is the Bees Knees.

I've thought I read of someone like @Javs using Madvr to stream to their other Tv's around the house but maybe I read it wrong and maybe it was with some long HDMI cables or HDMI over Ethernet.


----------



## aeneas01

Casey_Bryson said:


> Lol Well at least now the 2020 Roku Ultra supports Dolby Vision. I've thought about it and the doing the LLDV trick with an HDFURY but I don't watch much Netflix and I have my HTPC with Madvr as my go to for my DTM needs...I totally agree it really is the Bees Knees.
> 
> I've thought I read of someone like @Javs using Madvr to stream to their other Tv's around the house but maybe I read it wrong and maybe it was with some long HDMI cables or HDMI over Ethernet.


sure enough, my atv4k just updated today and now i get 2560x1440 for 4k hdr youtube vids, it's the highest option available in the youtube settings, if i bump the atv4k down to 30 i get 3840x2160 youtube vids but many are 60f[s and they don't run smoothly.... anyway, my wife was out shopping and i told her to pick up a roku ultra. so the atv4k will be put back in mothballs once again (if anyone wants it cheap, say $100+ shipping, pm me!).

so what's the hdfury trick? i 've had one for a while, originally bought it because i had a 1080p tv at the time and running 1080p and 4k (pj) thru my 4k capable receiver would always downscale to the lowest denominator, the hdfury solved this, but now that everything i have is 4k i thought i really didn't need it anymore, but it's proven to be a great thing to have in the loop, for many reasons, including great on-screen info confirmation.

and, yeah, madvr + a great card rocks, so much so that it bumped my lumagen pro from my loop, no need for it, a shame because it's a great piece of equipment, but i've found that i can just do a lot more with an htpc + madvr, including scope resolutions that my pj will accept.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

aeneas01 said:


> sure enough, my atv4k just updated today and now i get 2560x1440 for 4k hdr youtube vids, it's the highest option available in the youtube settings, if i bump the atv4k down to 30 i get 3840x2160 youtube vids but many are 60f[s and they don't run smoothly.... anyway, my wife was out shopping and i told her to pick up a roku ultra. so the atv4k will be put back in mothballs once again (if anyone wants it cheap, say $100+ shipping, pm me!).
> 
> so what's the hdfury trick? i 've had one for a while, originally bought it because i had a 1080p tv at the time and running 1080p and 4k (pj) thru my 4k capable receiver would always downscale to the lowest denominator, the hdfury solved this, but now that everything i have is 4k i thought i really didn't need it anymore, but it's proven to be a great thing to have in the loop, for many reasons, including great on-screen info confirmation.
> 
> and, yeah, madvr + a great card rocks, so much so that it bumped my lumagen pro from my loop, no need for it, a shame because it's a great piece of equipment, but i've found that i can just do a lot more with an htpc + madvr, including scope resolutions that my pj will accept.


You may want to hold on to that ATV4k until someone confirms the 2020 Roku Ultra can output LLDV

Here's a good primer: https://www.hdfury.eu/add-dv-support-to-any-hdr10-display/


----------



## aeneas01

Casey_Bryson said:


> You may want to hold on to that ATV4k until someone confirms the 2020 Roku Ultra can output LLDV
> 
> Here's a good primer: https://www.hdfury.eu/add-dv-support-to-any-hdr10-display/


very interesting, thanks!


----------



## ChiWestSider

For anyone using this in the USA, do you have to use this with a 220v converter? I just bought a 1S and the seller says I don't need a converter. I'm not sure I believe him.


----------



## aeneas01

ChiWestSider said:


> For anyone using this in the USA, do you have to use this with a 220v converter? I just bought a 1S and the seller says I don't need a converter. I'm not sure I believe him.


i'm in the u.s. and own a 15 lb, $95 converter because i was told this projector needed it... once my pj arrived i used it, then quickly got tired looking at this wart of all wall warts and simply plugged my pj into the nearest 120v outlet, worked a charm, absolutely zero difference, now i have a $95 door stop..... if you're still not convinced, pm me and i'll sell you my converter for half price, altho it would probably cost $50 to ship!


----------



## ChiWestSider

aeneas01 said:


> i'm in the u.s. ..... simply plugged my pj into the nearest 120v outlet, worked a charm, absolutely zero difference....


Thank you so much for your response. I ordered my 1S from Al****ba and it should be here by the end of the week. I asked the seller where he got his info that it will work with USA's 110v and he hadn't responded back. I was all little afraid to try with such an expensive item.


----------



## darkkatarsis

I am using the xiaomi mijia 1s 4k projector as well as the main mibox interface as an external source. Does anyone have a proven method to calibrate the colors? (so that the colors on the mibox are not distorted) ?


----------



## aeneas01

ChiWestSider said:


> Thank you so much for your response. I ordered my 1S from Alibaba and it should be here by the end of the week. I asked the seller where he got his info that it will work with USA's 110v and he hadn't responded back. I was all little afraid to try with such an expensive item.


no one wants to risk frying their $2k purchase, so your concern is clearly warranted, but my personal experience is that my northern cal 120v outlet works just fine.


----------



## MuzzakusReturns

Sorry, just barging into here. What’s the latest on gaming latency with this projector? Still in the 90’s


----------



## Apoorv

ChiWestSider said:


> Thank you so much for your response. I ordered my 1S from Alibaba and it should be here by the end of the week. I asked the seller where he got his info that it will work with USA's 110v and he hadn't responded back. I was all little afraid to try with such an expensive item.


Hi I just got a 1S earlier this month as well from AliExpress. The unit says 220v-250v and so I bought a step down convertor for 25$ from amazon and the projector is working like a charm. The seller originally told me to use it on 110v but later on when I questioned advised me to take a transformer. I have been advised in the other thread by people that it could be run natively without a transformer . I have seen threads about the Mijia 4K being able to run without transformer but none for the 1S so far. Lol don’t want to take a chance unless it is confirmed. My heart says it should run on 110 since underlying stuff is similar to a VAVA but haven’t taken a chance yet.


----------



## ChiWestSider

So far so good working with USA voltage without a transformer. Should my item develop electrical problems I will update my post. BTW Alibaba is the place to buy the 1S. I saved $500 more than Aliexpress. Purchased Wednesday night, had it 1 week later on Friday. Took Literally 2 days by DHL. I will remove if


----------



## Ginnis

oni222 said:


> I ordered my previous Xiaomi through Vincent and he never gave it to me. He said he could not see my order through his portal so he basically called me a fraud.
> I even sent him a screenshot of my order and he stopped responding to my emails.
> 
> So this time round I did not use his link but if you happen to get the calibration please share it with me.


Did you ever receive the settings? I’ve scrolled through these comments for forever looking for them.


----------



## ChiWestSider

Ginnis said:


> Did you ever receive the settings? I’ve scrolled through these comments for forever looking for them.


Is this what you are looking for? Post# 1761

or Post# 1771


----------



## aeneas01

is there a difference between the 1s and batman?


----------



## DunMunro

Here's another review:









Xiaomi 4K UST Projector Review


There will be a time that all electronics in our houses will be Chinese!Remember that … It’s quite sometime now that a new fashion has come to the field of video projection, the UST projectors. There are many reasons for […]




www.projectorjunkies.com





Use Google Chrome's translate feature for your language of choice.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

aeneas01 said:


> is there a difference between the 1s and batman?





aeneas01 said:


> is there a difference between the 1s and batman?


I'm about 99% sure the 1S is Batman and can be rooted. It uses Android 6 instead of 9. The 1S is the only 2020 new release to keep 3D and Android 6.


----------



## aeneas01

Casey_Bryson said:


> I'm about 99% sure the 1S is Batman and can be rooted. It uses Android 6 instead of 9. The 1S is the only 2020 new release to keep 3D and Android 6.


i have the batman, it's rooted, but the pictures of the s1 look identical to my batman... come to think of it i think i remember reading that a newer version of the batman were released that solved over-heating issues some had with the batman, that must be the s1? but other than fixing the chip bracket issue that caused the over-heating, is everything else the same, i.e. lumens, latency, setting options, etc.?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

aeneas01 said:


> i have the batman, it's rooted, but the pictures of the s1 look identical to my batman... come to think of it i think i remember reading that a newer version of the batman were released that solved over-heating issues some had with the batman, that must be the s1? but other than fixing the chip bracket issue that caused the over-heating, is everything else the same, i.e. lumens, latency, setting options, etc.?



a few hundred more lumens, better contrast (3500:1 Vs 2500:1)and a little quieter 10DB or less

*1S 2020 *


Test Xiaomi Mijia 1S 4K : l’avis de Grégory – – Le Blog de PHC –










Mijia 2019 https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/bl...19/test-xiaomi-laser-ust-4k-lavis-de-gregory/












In fact it bests most of the projectors released this year including The Optoma P2 and I agree 100%. The Samsung will be evaluated at a later date and the guide I'm sure revised:


GUIDE D’ACHAT 2020 VIDEOPROJECTEURS UST 4K – – Le Blog de PHC –


----------



## acrackl

Is an ALR screen must for this type of UST projector? I have an existing SilverTicket white screen. I will be using the projector for night time viewing only (have been doing this for last 4 years), no sports or games - strictly movies and streamed content (shows).


----------



## evnow

acrackl said:


> Is an ALR screen must for this type of UST projector? I have an existing SilverTicket white screen. I will be using the projector for night time viewing only (have been doing this for last 4 years), no sports or games - strictly movies and streamed content (shows).


I use it on my white DIY screen. ALR is needed for day time viewing with no light control.

You can also spray paint your screen gray if you want better contrast.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

acrackl said:


> Is an ALR screen must for this type of UST projector? I have an existing SilverTicket white screen. I will be using the projector for night time viewing only (have been doing this for last 4 years), no sports or games - strictly movies and streamed content (shows).


If you want the best contrast and no light on your ceiling then yes it's a must...this is day or night. Unless of course you're in a black out room.


----------



## Barricade31

Hello, I want to know which ust to buy? The xiao mi s1 or the xgimi lune 4k. (white) Both of these projectors are on sale in China at 1,500 usd. I don't know enough about them to know which is the better option.

I want to project it at 120' seated about 3.8m away. We will mostly use it in the evenings. I will later get a screen.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Barricade31 said:


> Hello, I want to know which ust to buy? The xiao mi s1 or the xgimi lune 4k. (white) Both of these projectors are on sale in China at 1,500 usd. I don't know enough about them to know which is the better option.
> 
> I want to project it at 120' seated about 3.8m away. We will mostly use it in the evenings. I will later get a screen.


Look up a few posts...there is your answer. The Lune has poor contrast.


----------



## monakh

Alright, I had a perfectly working PJ this afternoon, went for a walk and turned it back on and it looked like what's in the pic. Any ideas? 

We do use ours more like a TV and it's been on for around 6-8 hours on average for about 17 months. I was just thinking recently that this sucker might croak and I might be dead in the water for a while. 

I am a bit surprised at this as it was a fairly expensive purchase especially if you account for the ALR screen. I paid less than most though so there is that.


----------



## Cizot

monakh said:


> Alright, I had a perfectly working PJ this afternoon, went for a walk and turned it back on and it looked like what's in the pic. Any ideas?
> 
> We do use ours more like a TV and it's been on for around 6-8 hours on average for about 17 months. I was just thinking recently that this sucker might croak and I might be dead in the water for a while.
> 
> I am a bit surprised at this as it was a fairly expensive purchase especially if you account for the ALR screen. I paid less than most though so there is that.


It happened to me once, I just touched the top of the pj and it went back to normal, never happened again....I use as tv too 6-8hrs per day.


----------



## DunMunro

Another Xiaomi 4K review:









Δοκιμή Xiaomi 4K UST projector


Θα έρθει η στιγμή που στο σπίτι μας θα υπάρχουν μόνο κινέζικες συσκευές, να μου το θυμηθείτε αυτό… Είναι καιρός τώρα που στον χώρο της βιντεοπροβολής έχει έρθει μια νέα μόδα, αυτή των προβολέων κοντινής εστίασης. Οι λόγοι πολλοί, ο […]




www.projectorjunkies.gr





Use Google Chrome's translate feature for language of choice.


----------



## jeff9n

Cizot said:


> Like mine, I have just ordered a metal plate from Nikos, before it gets worse.


Did you receive the metal plate and have installed it? Does it resolve the
issue? It looks like I have to replace the metal plate too.  The projector
display is getting worst with the colors


----------



## Cizot

jeff9n said:


> Did you receive the metal plate and have installed it? Does it resolve the
> issue? It looks like I have to replace the metal plate too.  The projector
> display is getting worst with the colors


I did and replaced as well, after that the lines disappeared for good, I had no more issues.


----------



## jeff9n

Cizot said:


> I did and replaced as well, after that the lines disappeared for good, I had no more issues.


Thank for the confirmation. It would cost me over $100 USD for the replacement metal
place. Did you buy it from projectorjunkies?


----------



## danwel

mmdd said:


> Excuse me, I thought the file contained the lut3d as well.
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/lut3dbt709xiaomiust


Hi, sorry to be a pain. I am based in the UK of that helps and i have downloaded the RAR file but what programme do i need to read the document as i can't see anything other than code and squiggles ?

thanks


----------



## Cizot

jeff9n said:


> Thank for the confirmation. It would cost me over $100 USD for the replacement metal
> place. Did you buy it from projectorjunkies?


yes, it cost me around 90€


----------



## ChiWestSider

Can anyone tell me what the knobs on either side of the projector does?


----------



## Absynt

darkkatarsis said:


> I don't think so. It's definitely a bug, but not related to overheat... after 24 hours of inactivity and 10 minutes of work it switches off. When I turn it on again it works for hours without any problem. At first I thought it was some kind of sleep mode but it is not that either.
> 
> Ps. projector temperatures are low.


This could be happening when there is no remote control connected or other controling device.For example if there is power outage and back peojector will switch on and switch off automatically after few minutes. Behaviour preventing operating projector itself unattended.


----------



## Cizot

ChiWestSider said:


> Can anyone tell me what the knobs on either side of the projector does?


it is to change the angle of the image projected.....


----------



## Barricade31

My s1 arrived this morning, Should I be changing any settings? Please tell which page to read here or any advice about it.


----------



## gloops

Hello all,

I've tried to repair my Xiaomi 4K Projector (white dot).

But I've damaged a little part of the DMD.
I don't know the name and where to find it.

=> Do you know where I can buy a new one ?


----------



## buldog16

Hello,


I repaired my Xiaomi 4K Laser UST MJJGTYDS01FM with the plate 

https://www.projectorjunkies.com/xiaomi ... or-repair/

Before I had a longer and longer start with 2 pixels on a white background and once I had colors at the start which were completely rainbow when I dismantled I saw that the plate was good distort see the photos, now after repair it starts immediately my pixels are still there apparently these the chip which and defective, I saw that it sells on Aliexpress this chip (DMD 1910-50BBM) I asked them the question of compatibility in several stores it my all answered that it was compatible is someone ordering it?

20/46/0qj8.jpg - Visionneuse Zupimages
20/46/yywa.jpg - Visionneuse Zupimages
20/46/xdvz.jpg - Visionneuse Zupimages
20/46/u0mp.jpg - Visionneuse Zupimages
Regards,


----------



## buldog16

gloops said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've tried to repair my Xiaomi 4K Projector (white dot).
> 
> But I've damaged a little part of the DMD.
> I don't know the name and where to find it.
> 
> => Do you know where I can buy a new one ?
> 
> View attachment 3056259


Hello,


He may be able to help you,










Connectivity for a better world.


鴻騰精密科技 (FIT) 是業界領先的全球解決方案供應商，為了讓世界更美好，我們致力於促成連線能力。




www.fit-foxconn.com


----------



## gloops

buldog16 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> He may be able to help you,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connectivity for a better world.
> 
> 
> 鴻騰精密科技 (FIT) 是業界領先的全球解決方案供應商，為了讓世界更美好，我們致力於促成連線能力。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fit-foxconn.com


Thank you very much !
I'll try to order it.


----------



## buldog16

gloops said:


> Thank you very much !
> I'll try to order it.


salut je viens de contacter un magasin sur Aliexpress j'ai peut-être une piste pour vous il vont regarder si il peuve avoir le support gla250 de la puce,





Puce DMD 1910-50BBM pour Micro projecteur, nouvelle marque - AliExpress Electronique


Achetez Puce DMD 1910-50BBM pour Micro projecteur, nouvelle marque sur Aliexpress pour US $176.00. Trouvez plus de produits Electronique, Systèmes audio & vidéo maison et Accessoires et pièces de projecteurs. Appréciez✓Transport maritime gratuit dans le monde entier ✓Vente à durée limitée✓Facile...




fr.aliexpress.com


----------



## gloops

buldog16 said:


> salut je viens de contacter un magasin sur Aliexpress j'ai peut-être une piste pour vous il vont regarder si il peuve avoir le support gla250 de la puce,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puce DMD 1910-50BBM pour Micro projecteur, nouvelle marque - AliExpress Electronique
> 
> 
> Achetez Puce DMD 1910-50BBM pour Micro projecteur, nouvelle marque sur Aliexpress pour US $176.00. Trouvez plus de produits Electronique, Systèmes audio & vidéo maison et Accessoires et pièces de projecteurs. Appréciez✓Transport maritime gratuit dans le monde entier ✓Vente à durée limitée✓Facile...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fr.aliexpress.com


Merci beaucoup ! J'espère pouvoir la trouver ! 
Dois-je contacter le vendeur ?


----------



## buldog16

gloops said:


> Merci beaucoup ! J'espère pouvoir la trouver !
> Dois-je contacter le vendeur ?


je l'es fais pour vous j’attends une réponse je vais peut-être leur commander une puce et le support,


----------



## gloops

Merci, tenez-moi informé svp


----------



## patrick israel

Hi everybody 
Xiaomi 4k 1S / screen Fengmi black grid vs
Xiaomi alpd3.0 / screen « Bessel « 
Enjoy


----------



## evnow

Anyone knows how to play 360/VR videos on the projector ? I've some home videos (using Insta360 One R) I want to play on the projector and be able to use a mouse to control the view (like I can do on a PC).

I've tried playing directly using DNLA server - and the projector can't handle >4k. I've uploaded to youtube and tried using Roku youtube app ... which plays it like a flat video.

Any other options ... are there any apps I can install on the projector (or Roku) to play the video with direction control ? I can't find any VR players on Aptoide.


----------



## aeneas01

what happened to the avs "search this thread" function / option, is it gone?


----------



## TexasDJ

Anyone in the Dallas/Fort Worth area interested in the black 4k model, I have 2 brand new. COVID put my home project on hold and $ has gotten tight this year.


----------



## shlomikalfa

Whats a DFW model?


----------



## TexasDJ

shlomikalfa said:


> Whats a DFW model?


Dallas/Fort Worth area in Texas.


----------



## Titi_78

Does anyone can share sdr and hdr settings used with clr screen ?

ty


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## IronMan77

Titi_78 said:


> Does anyone can share sdr and hdr settings used with clr screen ?


I have gathered some settings in different forums and on some websites. With the new ProjecTivy Tools from XDA they are quite handy to use. PM me, i will send you a google docs link.


----------



## IronMan77

The Xiaomi is a great device (after having it fixed with the plate from [email protected]). With the latest ProjecTivy Tools from XDA you can setup different display profiles for HDR/SDR wich is a another great improvement.

The only thing which is bugging me is the coil whine. Interestingly the whine is almost not existent in 3D-Mode. In 2D-Mode its much louder when the light mode is set to "Movie" as opposed to "Hightlight" mode.

So i tried a solution with a modified Ikea tv bank as an encasement (see pictures attached). The solution is effectively eliminating the coil whine. But now i run into heat problems. I tried adding some usb powered pc fans, but after one hour in "Movie"-Mode i get a heat warning from the projector.















I think the biggest problem is the heat sink (see attached picture). Measured with a heat gun it is getting to ~55 degrees Celsius in Movie-Mode and up to 66 degrees Celsius in Hightlight-Mode. The other side of the UST where the two fans reside is only getting to ~22 degrees Celsius.









The thing with the coil whine is, it is originating from the side with the heat sink. So to block it of i have to enclose it but then i am running into heat problems. At the moment i am out of ideas regarding the coil whine.

Has anybody found a better solution regarding to the coil whine issue?


----------



## AMINE1377

Yes


----------



## Vasim Pathan

I just got the fengmi 4k version and it is very loud, like you observed, its fine in 3D mode, so i think it has something to do with the refresh rate causing the noise. Is there a way to change the rate , or i need a cabinet option with cooling fans


----------



## AMINE1377

Hello I am looking for a broken fengmi xiaomi 4k video projector to buy


----------



## Thanasis Gkioles

Has anyone tried a Vevor screen with the 1s? They are inexpensive white matt and framed. I am wondering how it handles ambient light and the viewing angle in the vertical. I intent to project at a level higher than eyesight (around 150 cm off the ground) and I am trying to understand if by looking 20 - 40 degrees up I will lose significantly with a white or grey screen.


----------



## Techbeam

IronMan77 said:


> The Xiaomi is a great device (after having it fixed with the plate from [email protected]). With the latest ProjecTivy Tools from XDA you can setup different display profiles for HDR/SDR wich is a another great improvement.
> 
> The only thing which is bugging me is the coil whine. Interestingly the whine is almost not existent in 3D-Mode. In 2D-Mode its much louder when the light mode is set to "Movie" as opposed to "Hightlight" mode.
> 
> So i tried a solution with a modified Ikea tv bank as an encasement (see pictures attached). The solution is effectively eliminating the coil whine. But now i run into heat problems. I tried adding some usb powered pc fans, but after one hour in "Movie"-Mode i get a heat warning from the projector.
> 
> View attachment 3075759
> View attachment 3075760
> 
> 
> I think the biggest problem is the heat sink (see attached picture). Measured with a heat gun it is getting to ~55 degrees Celsius in Movie-Mode and up to 66 degrees Celsius in Hightlight-Mode. The other side of the UST where the two fans reside is only getting to ~22 degrees Celsius.
> 
> View attachment 3075758
> 
> 
> The thing with the coil whine is, it is originating from the side with the heat sink. So to block it of i have to enclose it but then i am running into heat problems. At the moment i am out of ideas regarding the coil whine.
> 
> Has anybody found a better solution regarding to the coil whine issue?


Hi i have the same projector you will not solve a coil whine issue because the power supply is not the problem , it is the normal sound of the color wheels spinning at 5000 rpm \high frequency noise made by the motor that drives them , with your cooling issue the color wheels and laser temps are monitored at multiple points with TCs and fans will ramp up according to the temps measured .a mod that could be attempted would be water cooling but this is a complex piece of tech and dissipating the heat away would be complicated .


----------



## Masonkhmn

Techbeam said:


> Hi i have the same projector you will not solve a coil whine issue because the power supply is not the problem , it is the normal sound of the color wheels spinning at 5000 rpm \high frequency noise made by the motor that drives


----------



## evnow

For those of you who have tried both 3D and 4K/UHD blueray discs with this PJ - what do you prefer ? Planning to get 3D/UHD discs on rental from 3D-Blueray, wondering which version to order. I've been mostly watching UHD on PJ till now. Bought the 3D lens to try the 3D on the PJ as well.


----------



## Masonkhmn

Hi 

I have wemax a300 and 5.2 audio system
I have problem where to place my centre speaker. My shelf is wide enough to have tge speaker righ in front of the projector but I was concerned if the speaker will have negative effects on the projector. 
Please let me know your opinion.


----------



## evnow

Masonkhmn said:


> Hi
> 
> I have wemax a300 and 5.2 audio system
> I have problem where to place my centre speaker. My shelf is wide enough to have tge speaker righ in front of the projector but I was concerned if the speaker will have negative effects on the projector.
> Please let me know your opinion.


I've the center speaker infront of the PJ. No problems.


----------



## Shoob

I’m looking at the 1S and I’m wondering if these are able to be powered off/on with an outlet that switches off and on? I have a spinal cord injury and my fingers don’t work, so I can’t use remotes. I use IP/touch control for everything, so the only way I can figure to turn it off and on is if you can use a switched outlet..


----------



## ChiWestSider

Shoob said:


> I’m looking at the 1S and I’m wondering if these are able to be powered off/on with an outlet that switches off and on?


No. It has to be powered on by the remote. If one was to lose the remote, they will have a very expensive paperweight. I have not seen any replacements for the included remote. You can control the projector with the MiHome app AFTER its powered on.


----------



## Cizot

ChiWestSider said:


> No. It has to be powered on by the remote. If one was to lose the remote, they will have a very expensive paperweight. I have not seen any replacements for the included remote. You can control the projector with the MiHome app AFTER its powered on.


You can turn on by unplugging from the wall and plug it right back....you can do that using a smart plug I guess.


----------



## [email protected]

monakh said:


> These lines have become a real issue.
> 
> Do you have the lines in the MI Menu (with all the Chinese apps)?
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


Replace this metal plate will solve the problem on Vertical lines and Snow white dots.


----------



## ChiWestSider

Cizot said:


> You can turn on by unplugging from the wall and plug it right back....you can do that using a smart plug I guess.


I apologize for providing incorrect information. Thank you for correcting me.


----------



## [email protected]

IronMan77 said:


> Same for me. Got my projector in 07/2019 from GB. Last week started noticing it turns on but no picture for some time :frown: Seems to be a common issue
> 
> The only XDA thread i am aware of is the one with the Laser Projector Tools.


Great new update Repair 4k Xiaomi Projector with Vertical Lines issues Solution : 
MiPlate Precision Stainless steel plate 
See Video below :


----------



## [email protected]

moctodavs said:


> Thanks for the warning, but why did you follow his instruction to mark it delivered?


thats bad , meaning he sent u an empty box ? ah......


----------



## [email protected]

FiLeZ said:


> Hope this helps
> 
> Thank you so much tihsamikah, you pointed me to the right direction.
> 
> Check my video here :
> 
> 
> 
> The ribbon cable seems to be the source of our problem.
> *edit: in fact, it's what you meant by 'pushing the DLP black cable in a bit further'*
> 
> As you told : The box is too tight when the projector is closed.
> When the box is closed, the ribbon cable get compressed
> 
> The video I took is from a cold start (after not using it during 2 days).
> Previously I had to wait at least 2 minutes before seeing any display.
> 
> Now, I have to find a way to avoid the case touching this cable.
> As you told : keeping the case not fully closed should do the trick.
> 
> For those who need it, opening the case is identical than on the video posted by wire_less :
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by wire_less
> Here is the original teardown video from China:
> 腾讯网-QQ.COM
> 
> The differences are :
> -There is no screw behing the sticker on the back (SKU sticker).
> -There is no screw at the center of the card on the back (the card with the hdmi slots)
> -There are yellow warranty stickers on the sides of the card with the hdmi slots, theses stickers are hiding screws.
> Please note that the side of the case where the power cable go is difficult to open, use a credit card or a mediator to unclip all the small plastic hooks.
> 
> *EDIT: There are some grooves lines inside the top case cover,
> theses lines was pressing on the ribbon cable and the metal plate (farraday cage on the top right).
> On the 2 last photos, I can see the horizontal lines marks made from the upper case design compressing the metal cage and the dlp ribbon cable.
> Using sand paper to remove those lines inside the plastic cover can maybe avoid the case compressing too much the hardware.*
> 
> *EDIT2: Did a cold boot without the metal plate while projector was closed: it's not solving the problem (long boot time).
> Back part of the projector was loosened, but front part was fully closed. will try to loosen the front part too in some hours.*
> 
> 
> **FINAL EDIT:
> Now, it's fixed for me too. \O/
> I removed the side of the rubber sticked on the top of the DLP (the part under the red square of my 1st pic).
> Then, I sticked it back but less tighten (so the black ribbon cable is more free).
> 
> In order to be sure that the projector top case will not touch the ribbon cable when it's closed :
> I sticked 2~3mm of 3M Coated Tissue Tape on the top of this rubber (still on the DLP side).
> 
> I closed the projector case (just clipsed, no screw), started the projector and got no problem (fast display on a cold boot).
> The only screws I put back are the ones at the back side of the projector (to maintain the card with the hdmi ports).
> 
> So my problem was not only the cover touching the black DLP ribbon cable, but also the grey rubber tape tightening it too strongly.
> And the front part can't be tightly closed or late display on a cold boot appears again


Great new update Repair 4k Xiaomi Projector with Vertical Lines , Slow boot up issues Solution : 
MiPlate Precision Stainless steel plate 
See Video below :


----------



## [email protected]

it's good if we can help together fixing our faulty devices.

For now it's fixed for tihsamikahand me too (same name here and on xda), but we can't close the case anymore as the problems start again with the case tightly closed.
Keeping it lightly (1/2mn) opened is a -not so bad- workaround.

Great new update Repair 4k Xiaomi Projector with Vertical Lines , Slow boot up issues Solution : 
MiPlate Precision Stainless steel plate 
See Video below :


----------



## Brajesh

To those of you who've figured out power on & off using Harmony, I'm trying to follow (but, not really following) the steps back on p.85 of this thread. _Are these steps correct @BenPlace or anyone?_

Turn on CEC on the projector
Connect a Fire TV Stick to the projector (I assume HDMI2 or 3 as I have my AVR for my Home Theater setup connected to 1)
Add Fire Stick to projector's bluetooth settings?
Create an activity in Harmony for on & off with Fire TV as one of the devices in the mix?


----------



## [email protected]

ethan3686 said:


> Xiaomi first launched the Mi Laser Projector in June 2017 and it was well received in the market such that the company raked in sales of 10 million yuan just 2 hours after it went on its first sale. The device came with a 9999 yuan price tag and despite the hype, was only able to provide an FHD resolution. The company has now launched the MIJIA Laser Projector 4K version with the same design, same price tag but a higher 4K resolution.
> 
> In terms of design, the MIJIA Laser Projector 4K version bears a similar design to the Mijia Laser Projector that was launched last year but that model comes with a white colour scheme while the new MIJIA Laser Projector is dark gray. The rest of the specifications are mostly similar. The Mijia Laser Projector comes with a 0.233:1 large depth of field and has an ultra-short focal lens design. The projector screen can be placed in the TV cabinet with the size adjusted to fit in. The wall can also be used as the screen and so, it does not occupy too much indoor space. The design also eliminates the cumbersome problem of wires scattered everywhere. The Laser projector itself only needs to be placed 49cm away from the wall in order to deliver 150-inch screen projection. For a 120-inch screen, the distance reduces to 34cm.
> 
> Xiaomi claims the laser light inside the projector has a shelve life of 25,0000 hours. That translates to up to 17 years usage if the projector is used for 4hours daily, meaning the laser is ultra-durable and long-lasting. Picture quality is assured as a result of the use of advanced laser fluorescence display technology (ALPD 3.0). The projector provides a red light ratio of 16% to 18%, wide color gamut, color quasi, with contrast comparable to the laser studio 3000: 1 screen contrast. The light source brightness can reach up to 1500 lumens which are of theatre screen level. The projector also diffuses its direct light source, allowing for more eye protection.
> 
> In addition, the Mijia Laser 150″ projector is capable of providing theatre-level audio-visuals right in the comfort of the sitting room. It also comes built-in with all the content available on the MIUI TV. The device equally has its own remote control which supports the Xiaomi universal remote control app. That means the Xiaomi universal smart remote can be used to operate the sophisticated device.
> 
> The MIJIA projector will go on its first sale on January 18 for 9999 yuan but presale will open on January 15. After the first sale, the price will then berth at 14,999 yuan ($2,220) which is the official retail price.


The perfect match with Xiaomi 4k UST projector is : Miplate , A re-engineer precision stainless steel plate as a backup , all projectors have its flaws and downside , but given the price point , Xiaomi UST projectors still a good good choice, Down side is it will show Verical lines after some time of use , 
But , no worries...
With a bit re-invention, your Xiaomi 4k UST projectors will last a long long time .
Permanently Repair Xiaomi 4k UST Projector with Vertical Lines and Slow Bootup Problems Miplate Precision Stainless Steel Plate : 
MiPlate is the solution: 
Great new update : 



Repair Xiaomi 4k Laser Projector vertical lines , Slow bootup with precision stainless steel by Projector Repairs Specialist


----------



## [email protected]

ethan3686 said:


> Xiaomi first launched the Mi Laser Projector in June 2017 and it was well received in the market such that the company raked in sales of 10 million yuan just 2 hours after it went on its first sale. The device came with a 9999 yuan price tag and despite the hype, was only able to provide an FHD resolution. The company has now launched the MIJIA Laser Projector 4K version with the same design, same price tag but a higher 4K resolution.
> 
> In terms of design, the MIJIA Laser Projector 4K version bears a similar design to the Mijia Laser Projector that was launched last year but that model comes with a white colour scheme while the new MIJIA Laser Projector is dark gray. The rest of the specifications are mostly similar. The Mijia Laser Projector comes with a 0.233:1 large depth of field and has an ultra-short focal lens design. The projector screen can be placed in the TV cabinet with the size adjusted to fit in. The wall can also be used as the screen and so, it does not occupy too much indoor space. The design also eliminates the cumbersome problem of wires scattered everywhere. The Laser projector itself only needs to be placed 49cm away from the wall in order to deliver 150-inch screen projection. For a 120-inch screen, the distance reduces to 34cm.
> 
> Xiaomi claims the laser light inside the projector has a shelve life of 25,0000 hours. That translates to up to 17 years usage if the projector is used for 4hours daily, meaning the laser is ultra-durable and long-lasting. Picture quality is assured as a result of the use of advanced laser fluorescence display technology (ALPD 3.0). The projector provides a red light ratio of 16% to 18%, wide color gamut, color quasi, with contrast comparable to the laser studio 3000: 1 screen contrast. The light source brightness can reach up to 1500 lumens which are of theatre screen level. The projector also diffuses its direct light source, allowing for more eye protection.
> 
> In addition, the Mijia Laser 150″ projector is capable of providing theatre-level audio-visuals right in the comfort of the sitting room. It also comes built-in with all the content available on the MIUI TV. The device equally has its own remote control which supports the Xiaomi universal remote control app. That means the Xiaomi universal smart remote can be used to operate the sophisticated device.
> 
> The MIJIA projector will go on its first sale on January 18 for 9999 yuan but presale will open on January 15. After the first sale, the price will then berth at 14,999 yuan ($2,220) which is the official retail price.


The perfect match with Xiaomi 4k UST projector is : Miplate precision stainless steel plate as a backup , all projectors have its flaws and downside , but given the price point , Xiaomi UST projectors still a good good choice, Down side is it will show Verical lines after some time of use , 
But , no worries...
With a bit re-invention, your Xiaomi 4k UST projectors will last a long long time .
Permanently Repair Xiaomi 4k UST Projector Vertical Lines and Slow Bootup Problems : Miplate Precision Stainless Steel Plate : 
MiPlate is the solution: 
Great new update : 



Repair Xiaomi 4k Laser Projector vertical lines , Slow bootup with precision stainless steel by Projector Repairs Specialist


----------



## cranestyle

Does anyone have any advice as to getting firmware updates for the chinese model? I have never connected mine to the Internet but am having HDMI handshake issues with an Xbox Series X going through a Yamaha receiver.


----------



## Brajesh

Brajesh said:


> To those of you who've figured out power on & off using Harmony, I'm trying to follow (but, not really following) the steps back on p.85 of this thread. _Are these steps correct @BenPlace or anyone?_
> 
> Turn on CEC on the projector
> Connect a Fire TV Stick to the projector (I assume HDMI2 or 3 as I have my AVR for my Home Theater setup connected to 1)
> Add Fire Stick to projector's bluetooth settings?
> Create an activity in Harmony for on & off with Fire TV as one of the devices in the mix?


Anyone? My nVidia Shield connected to my AVR to Wemax A300 doesn't work with CEC in turning on the projector. For those of you who have this working, does Shield need to be connected directly into one of the PJ's HDMI ports? Or, can I use a Fire Stick w/power button (4K stick or the new 1080p one) connected directly to PJ to both power on & off? Thanks.


----------



## DunMunro

cranestyle said:


> Does anyone have any advice as to getting firmware updates for the chinese model? I have never connected mine to the Internet but am having HDMI handshake issues with an Xbox Series X going through a Yamaha receiver.


First test by connecting direct to the projector, bypassing AVR.


----------



## [email protected]

monakh said:


> These lines have become a real issue.
> 
> Do you have the lines in the MI Menu (with all the Chinese apps)?
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


here's the solution to resolve the Xiaomi 4k UST Laser projector .
Miplate : replacement part for 4k Xiaomi UST Laser Projector 


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzru4PAOnSKT8b-11dhWUTQ


----------



## [email protected]

[email protected] said:


> here's the solution to resolve the Xiaomi 4k UST Laser projector .
> Miplate : replacement part for 4k Xiaomi UST Laser Projector
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzru4PAOnSKT8b-11dhWUTQ


here's the solution to resolve the Xiaomi 4k UST Laser projector .
Miplate : replacement part for 4k Xiaomi UST Laser Projector
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzru4PAOnSKT8b-11dhWUTQ


----------



## [email protected]

BenPlace said:


> This might help...


here's the solution to resolve the Xiaomi 4k UST Laser projector with Vertical Lines issues .
Miplate : replacement part for 4k Xiaomi UST Laser Projector
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzru4PAOnSKT8b-11dhWUTQ


----------



## [email protected]

Jadon Veldman said:


> Well theres goes that... multiple people in the comments mentioning that the noise is coming from the colour wheel inside vs the fans. They are however 80mm fans so it wouldn't hurt, but wouldn't fix the problem entirely.
> 
> Thanks for the link though!


here's the solution to resolve the Xiaomi 4k UST Laser projector with Vertical Lines issues .
Miplate : replacement part for 4k Xiaomi UST Laser Projector
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzru4PAOnSKT8b-11dhWUTQ


----------



## [email protected]

BenPlace said:


> What is your source?


here's the solution to resolve the Xiaomi 4k UST Laser projector with Vertical Lines issues .
Miplate : replacement part for 4k Xiaomi UST Laser Projector
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzru4PAOnSKT8b-11dhWUTQ


----------



## slogoden_javieri

Hello, I have read on Amazon comments that this projector isnt actually capable of handling 4k because the hdmi ports aren't actually 4k capable, is that right?

Also, is this reference (the only I can find on Amazon in the county where I currently live) the most up to date one (I find the versionning and naming confusing to say the least) XMJGTYDS01FM ?

Thank you !


----------



## Tarkus1975

Two questions, How do I turn on 3D mode on the European version and where can I buy the replacement plate that fixes the White line in case it happens to me?

Thanks


----------



## cpumechanic

Can anyone here comment on how this older version projector compares with the Xiaomi C2 version?
This projector is now selling for $1100 or > $1000 dollars less than the newest version. Is the difference in price worth the cost of buying the newest projector. Second advantage of the less expensive version is I can purchase an after market warranty that adds 3 years to the short warranty the seller has. Thanks in advance for some feedback.. I have searched for an answer, and most of the replies indicate the C2 is a great upgrade.. just checking here.
I see the Dolby vision feature that I would hope works well , to overcome needed to adjust the newer projector.

Thanks in advance for your expert feedback


----------



## jakechoy

cpumechanic said:


> Can anyone here comment on how this older version projector compares with the Xiaomi C2 version?
> This projector is now selling for $1100 or > $1000 dollars less than the newest version. Is the difference in price worth the cost of buying the newest projector. Second advantage of the less expensive version is I can purchase an after market warranty that adds 3 years to the short warranty the seller has. Thanks in advance for some feedback.. I have searched for an answer, and most of the replies indicate the C2 is a great upgrade.. just checking here.
> I see the Dolby vision feature that I would hope works well , to overcome needed to adjust the newer projector.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your expert feedback


I went upgraded from the older model to the new Xiaomi C2. the difference in PQ is night vs day. Esp for 4K DV / HDR content. I can never go back to the older model. The additional cost is worth every penny.


----------



## cpumechanic

Ok.. Thanks.. that's pretty convincing.... are you using one of the very expensive screens? My plan is to use my existing grey screen in a dark environment.. , based on my limited knowledge the very expensive UST screens help a lot in a room with ambient light, but if your room is dark you may not need them.

Last question.. did you purchase any extended warranty, as buying from China means little or no warranty service available

Thanks very much for your reply.. I am really impressed with the technology of this projector.. and the Dolby Vision can make my life much easier.


----------



## jakechoy

cpumechanic said:


> Ok.. Thanks.. that's pretty convincing.... are you using one of the very expensive screens? My plan is to use my existing grey screen in a dark environment.. , based on my limited knowledge the very expensive UST screens help a lot in a room with ambient light, but if your room is dark you may not need them.
> 
> Last question.. did you purchase any extended warranty, as buying from China means little or no warranty service available
> 
> Thanks very much for your reply.. I am really impressed with the technology of this projector.. and the Dolby Vision can make my life much easier.


No - u can see my postings in the Xiaomi C2 thread. I use a white wall. I have not decided if i will go with a ALR Vividstorm screen. I would not recommend u getting a new screen until u test it out on ur current screen. Don't waste the money.

Didn't get extended warranty. Previous Xiaomi lasted for 2.5 yrs before i upgraded to the current version.


----------



## cpumechanic

jakechoy said:


> No - u can see my postings in the Xiaomi C2 thread. I use a white wall. I have not decided if i will go with a ALR Vividstorm screen. I would not recommend u getting a new screen until u test it out on ur current screen. Don't waste the money.
> 
> Didn't get extended warranty. Previous Xiaomi lasted for 2.5 yrs before i upgraded to the current version.


Hello

Ok.. I read a lot of the C2 thread.. and am impressed. Also impressed that projector central has this older unit listed as the #1 projector under $3k... but there is no official review there of this older, or the newer projector for that matter.

So.. it looks like I will be following your lead and rolling the dice on the C2.. and also agree fully with using my exisiting screen until I see how that performs.

This stuff can sure get expensive.


----------



## jakechoy

cpumechanic said:


> Hello
> 
> Ok.. I read a lot of the C2 thread.. and am impressed. Also impressed that projector central has this older unit listed as the #1 projector under $3k... but there is no official review there of this older, or the newer projector for that matter.
> 
> So.. it looks like I will be following your lead and rolling the dice on the C2.. and also agree fully with using my exisiting screen until I see how that performs.
> 
> This stuff can sure get expensive.


Yes - esp when the screens can cost almost half the projector cost.

TBH; the older model is also spectacular; having used it for almost 3 years on a daily basis. Its just like anything tech stuff; the newer model is next-gen and the improvement is so significant. Imagine going from VHS to LaserDisc to DVD type of jump in quality.

I don't think u will be wrong choosing the C2. I plan to keep it for 3 yrs until another next gen comes out. My next upgrade would be a Vividstorm screen if anything else.


----------



## Tarkus1975

I have the International version of this projector does anyone know of a way I can change the firmware so I can watch in 3D. also there is a very high pitch dog electrical whine is there any cure for this?


----------



## Brajesh

Don't think the firmwares are cross-flashable. Read here. It talks about international firmware being flashed on the Chinese, but I expect the opposite is a no as well.


----------



## Tarkus1975

Thanks


----------



## Digitallxd

Hi all,

I have owned this projector for 3 years already and my configuration is:

pS4 connected simultaneously by HDMI to the projector and SPDIF to the AV receiver(old one).
Now I want to change my whole audio system to a Denon x2700h + atmos sound, so I will use a shield pro or a chromecast tv to do so.
i intend to connect the chromecast to the denon and then use the hdmi output to the projector.

my worries are if the audio will be delayed because of the ARC issue? Because I just tried that with my old av receiver system which also has hdmi output (but no arc) to the projector and I observed this issue to happen.Anyone has the configuration or similar like I want to use? Before I thought no way the audio could be delayed as it will be connected directly to the Av receiver but with the ARC issue I have my wonders…

thanks!


----------



## jakechoy

Digitallxd said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have owned this projector for 3 years already and my configuration is:
> 
> pS4 connected simultaneously by HDMI to the projector and SPDIF to the AV receiver(old one).
> Now I want to change my whole audio system to a Denon x2700h + atmos sound, so I will use a shield pro or a chromecast tv to do so.
> i intend to connect the chromecast to the denon and then use the hdmi output to the projector.
> 
> my worries are if the audio will be delayed because of the ARC issue? Because I just tried that with my old av receiver system which also has hdmi output (but no arc) to the projector and I observed this issue to happen.Anyone has the configuration or similar like I want to use? Before I thought no way the audio could be delayed as it will be connected directly to the Av receiver but with the ARC issue I have my wonders…
> 
> thanks!


My previous setup:
NVIDIA Shield Pro -> LG Atmos -> Xiaomi Mijia 4K 
w/CEC power and volume controls

My Xiaomi C2 setup:
NVIDIA Shield Pro -> LG Atmos -> Xiaomi C2
w/CEC power and volume controls

No issues with ARC when I tested it, even on my LG Atmos, if there's delays u can put that in the settings or even on my NVIDIA box.

I think the key issue is making sure the Denon handles passthru of 4K60Hz. My LG does not as its an older model. It only does 4K30Hz.


----------



## Digitallxd

I


jakechoy said:


> My previous setup:
> NVIDIA Shield Pro -> LG Atmos -> Xiaomi Mijia 4K
> w/CEC power and volume controls
> 
> My Xiaomi C2 setup:
> NVIDIA Shield Pro -> LG Atmos -> Xiaomi C2
> w/CEC power and volume controls
> 
> No issues with ARC when I tested it, even on my LG Atmos, if there's delays u can put that in the settings or even on my NVIDIA box.
> 
> I think the key issue is making sure the Denon handles passthru of 4K60Hz. My LG does not as its an older model. It only does 4K30Hz.


Thanks! i am sure the Denon can handle the passtrhu, actually it can go up to 8k.

In future I want to update to the C2 version as well because it has eArc so I am sure it can even handle soundbars like Sonos arc well.


----------



## Digitallxd

Hi again!

i think I forgot to ask: will I be able to connect the chromecast+plex movie in TRUEHD with the av receiver and then from the receiver to the projector? Or because the projectordoesn’t have eARC will it convert the sound into a lower quality?

thanks


----------



## cpumechanic

Hello

I have this unit installed and am very happy with the picture quality. However, I have discovered that when the main power (US) in my house goes off, then turns back on in a minute or two , the projector appears to "turn itself on" and then stay on.

Any suggestions on changes to the menu to address that issue?
I see an option to automatically turn on when power is seen, and that is set to off. 
Is there any power save, or automatic shutdown, or any other feature available?
Or do I need to get a smart plug and have the default be off, and only power it on when I want to use it.

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## jakechoy

cpumechanic said:


> Hello
> 
> I have this unit installed and am very happy with the picture quality. However, I have discovered that when the main power (US) in my house goes off, then turns back on in a minute or two , the projector appears to "turn itself on" and then stay on.
> 
> Any suggestions on changes to the menu to address that issue?
> I see an option to automatically turn on when power is seen, and that is set to off.
> Is there any power save, or automatic shutdown, or any other feature available?
> Or do I need to get a smart plug and have the default be off, and only power it on when I want to use it.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions


i don't recall an auto-power off in my old XM.
I have came back home to it being on the chinese/china boot screen.


----------



## cpumechanic

jakechoy said:


> i don't recall an auto-power off in my old XM.
> I have came back home to it being on the chinese/china boot screen.


Hello
Yes.. exactly, I go into basement and it is on, with the display on the Chinese/China startup screen, wasting electricity with no one around.
If I go on vacation for a couple of weeks , it would be silly if the thing turned itself on and stayed on.

I guess I will just purchase a wifi switch investigate an automatic off feature to prevent this from happening


----------



## jakechoy

cpumechanic said:


> Hello
> Yes.. exactly, I go into basement and it is on, with the display on the Chinese/China startup screen, wasting electricity with no one around.
> If I go on vacation for a couple of weeks , it would be silly if the thing turned itself on and stayed on.
> 
> I guess I will just purchase a wifi switch investigate an automatic off feature to prevent this from happening


I don't have the XM anymore, I have the XM C2 which has the energy saving feature. Check if the older XM has it? it turns off the projector after XX mins.


----------



## spocky12

I also had this issue with a previous projector.
That's why I implemented an idle detection in Projectivy launcher. I set it to 3 hours, so that it doesn't trigger during a film (even if it does, there's a pop-up that allows me to cancel the power off) because idle detection is done by observing the remote control interactions (there's no way for an app to know if something is currently playing, so I can only rely on the user pressing the remote buttons).
While not perfect, it totally fit my needs.


----------



## cpumechanic

jakechoy said:


> I don't have the XM anymore, I have the XM C2 which has the energy saving feature. Check if the older XM has it? it turns off the projector after XX
> mins.


Hello

I have the c2 version that supports Dolby vision.
Can you share where in settings the auto turn off is. I don't see it.

Thanks


----------



## djedikiss

Hello everyone,

I have several questions please:
I've had the Xiaomi for 2 years now, but in full Chinese version. (I changed the language in parameter)
1-Can I install the software that there is on the French or English versions to have the netflix etc? But i read it wasn't possible
2-Then, I have a strange thing, when I launch a movie via usb, or local network, when launching it is "downgrade" and if it's a 1080p file for example, it will put "720p DOLBY" and even for 4k files it puts me "1080p DOLBY"
The image seems to be in 4k but it's true that this "notification" disturbs me and I therefore wonder if it comes out well in 4k or not.
3-I have some 4k files on the other hand, the image becomes darker and the voices do not come out clear.

If someone could help me! thanks thanks


----------



## KharnM

Hi folks,

I've the 4K 1S version but yesterday the PJ don't display any picture.
I heard the PJ boot because, the interface sound correctly but no display ...
Is the famous plate the suspect or a chip ?

Thank you


----------



## moris.jk

@kraine 
Hello,

I’m now totally confused with the model designations.
Did you give this Xiaomi 4K the red card?

Xiaomi Mi 4K - 4K HDR Laser TV Beamer | HEIMKINO.DE Tuning Edition


----------

